#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Het trinity debat

## Snowwhite

Niet alle christenen geloven in de drie-eenheid:


*De zogenaamde "christelijke drie-eenheid"* 

In eerste instantie bouwde de Katholieken voort op de "vrouw-en-kind" godheid en aldus onstond "De Vader God, de Moeder Maria en de Zoon". En natuurlijk ook als drie-eenheid. Een exacte voortzetting van de heidense drie-eenheid dus. 

En het behoeft eigenlijk niet gezegd te worden, dat Maria totaal gn god is 

De protestanten hebben hierop verdergebouwd zonder protest. Een eenheid waarover noch Jezus, noch discipelen, noch apostelen spreken. Een eenheid die zou moeten bestaan uit "die ene God" die gevormd wordt door Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest (in de heidense eenheid is de heilige geest dus Semiramis (!)). 
Tevens werd gesteld, dat Jezus en God dezelfde persoon zouden zijn. 


*Het moge duidelijk zijn, dat de Bijbel totaal iets anders zegt, immers de Bijbel spreekt van: "De eeuwige Vader God en Zijn Zoon die Zijn gelijkheid met de Vader heeft afgelegd en als mens naar de Aarde kwam om ons te redden van zonde."* Door Zijn offer kreeg Jezus de hoogste titel van God en Jezus zal tevens aan de rechterzijde van God zitten als onze "hogepriester". Het gaat dus over meerdere personen met verschillende taken en hierarchie, want er staat in de Bijbel, dat "God het hoofd over Jezus is en dat Jezus zich zal onderwerpen aan de Vader". Ook staat er geschreven, dat alleen de Vader weet wanneer Hij de Zoon zal terugzenden naar ons". Tevens weten we, dat Jezus ons de Heilige Geest als Trooster hier achterliet tot die wederkomst. 


*De drie-eenheid: een heidens concept !* 
Duidelijk wordt zowel uit de Bijbel als uit hetgeen Jezus zegt en hetgeen de discipelen/apostelen schrijven, dat er vanuit bijbels perspectief totaal gn drie-eenheid is. *En dat klopt geheel, want de drie-eenheid is een heidens concept.* Een concept dat we te danken hebben aan de Romeinse Keizer Constantinus. Constantinus was tot zijn dood een 3-ene-zonnegod-aanbidder. Hij geloofde in Isis, Horus en Seth; beter bekend als Baal, Astarte en Tammuz, maar in de Rooms-Katholieke Kerk bekend als 'IHS'. 

Constantinus stuurde een peleton soldaten af op de fundamentele-, bijbelse Christenen die de onbijbelse 3-eenheid niet wilden. De romeinse keizer veegde op deze wijze de Christenleiders uit de weg en maakte op die wijze de weg vrij om tijdens het Concilie van Nicea zowel de drie-eenheid te introduceren als de bijbelse Sabbat af te schaffen. 

En zo werden de kersverse kerkleden een onbijbels fundament rijker (3-eenheid) en een bijbels fundament in het teken van God (Sabbat) armer; en datzelfde onbijbelse-, babylonische fundament is ook het fundament van alle andere (protestantse-/evangelische/vol-evangelische-)kerken geworden 


http://www.sign2god.com/folders/oorsprong-3eenheid.html

----------


## Wortel

Nog wat denkwerk voor het Trinitydebate: :jeweetog: 

Deze meneer is zo te lezen trouwens een erg fundamentalistische christen waar het gaat over zijn schriftuitleg, magoed.
Moslims en Christenen hebben beiden groot belang bij de eenheid van God. Aan Islamitische kant ligt er heel veel de nadruk op Wahid, de eenheid van God. God heeft geen mede-goden. God is niemand iets verschuldigd. God regeert en zijn beleid wordt door niemand gedwarsboomd. Wie zich aan God overgeeft, kan werkelijk op God vertrouwen. Niemand staat tussen de mens en God.
Christenen delen deze noties met moslims, hoe graag sommigen deze noties ook voor de Islam alleen opeist. Voor Protestanten ligt hier trouwens ook nog eens de basis van het verzet tegen een kerkelijke hirarchie: elk mens staat zelf voor de Eeuwige. Niemand komt tussen de gelovige en God.
In de wijsgerige godsleer heeft het begrip 'eenheid van God' echter twee aspecten, n met een Joods-bijbelse en een ander met een Grieks-wijsgerige achtergrond .
Het eerste is de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee. Dat is ook de Joodse en de Christelijke opvatting.

De andere vorm van eenheid van God in de wijsgerige godsleer is de simplicitas dei, in het Nederlands heet dat de een-voudigheid van God. 
Het gaat er dan om dat God niet uit delen bestaat en dat Hij dus ondeelbaar is. Deze eigenschap gaat terug op de idee dat alles wat samengesteld is een hoger principe nodig heeft om bij elkaar gehouden te worden. Plato heeft heel helder laten zien dat wij echte eenheid zonder een tweede niet kunnen denken. Zodra wij het ene denken, voegen we een tweede begrip toe: naast, boven, in etc. Zodra we eigenschappen noemen, benoemen we delen van God. Daarom onttrekt het echte Ene zich aan de menselijke mogelijkheid het te kennen.
Deze gedachte van de eenheid als ondeelbaarheid van God is in de oudheid in de christelijke godsleer overgenomen. Ook de islamitische theologie gaat uit van de ondeelbaarheid van God. Wahid betekent zelfs eerst 'ondeelbaar' en vervolgens 'zonder een tweede". Deze nadruk op de ondeelbaarheid van God is tegen de triniteitsleer gericht - waaruit tegelijk blijkt dat men wist dat die geen driegodendom inhoudt.
Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid. Langs deze wijsgerige lijn van denken veranderen Wahid en Eenheid van aard. Ik vraag mij ernstig af in hoeverre de huidige islamitische theologie wat betreft de afwijzing van de drie-eenheid door misverstaan ervan en door een verkeerd idee van eenheid als simplicitas is bepaald. 

Elk werk van de Schepper, Jezus Christus en de Geest is een werk van de ne God in de Joods-bijbelse zin van het woord. Van hieruit moet de kerk mijns inziens de leer van de eenvoudigheid Gods als speculatief verwerpen. De drie-eenheid is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur van God aanduidt maar zeker niet definieert. In die zin is de drie-eenheid een terughoudende, bescheiden uitdrukking die het geheim van God als de Ene niet schendt.

Ik denk dat Christenen en Moslims zich bescheidener op moeten stellen als ze over de aard van God spreken. God heeft vele namen en daarmee moet de drie-eenheid worden vergeleken en niet met een wijsgerige bespiegeling over de simplicitas dei. En dat laatste zie ik deze meneer wel doen.
De opsomming van de 99 schoonste namen van God in de Islamitische traditie getuigt van meer wijsheid en begrip dan het theologisch-wijsgerige dogma van Gods ondeelbaarheid. Dat God de Erbarmer en de Barmhartige ( Bismillah irRachman ir Rachim) is zegt immers heel veel meer dan 'ondeelbaar'.

----------


## naam

Hoe zit het dan met Djinns, engelen en de duivel. Dat zijn toch ook opperwezens, of iets van halfgoden. In feite is god dus niet het enige opperwezen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Dit is de derde keer dat je dit stuk hebt geplaatst (o.a. in de topic gestart door Mariska), en ik begrijp het nog steeds niet. Om dus een reactie te kunnen geven op jouw bericht moet ik eerst het een en ander op een rijtje hebben.

Hieronder 3 vragen voor jou:

1) Maak ik hier uit op dat jij denkt dat Christenen en Joden de eerste optie geloven = de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee en wij moslims de tweede optie = simplicitas dei ?

2) Maak ik hieruit op dat je het stuk van sign2god verwerpt en dat je in de drie-eenheid gelooft?

3) Een bewering moet altijd gestaaft zijn op bewijs. In jouw geval (protestant), een bewijs uit het oude en/of nieuwe testament. Indien het antwoord op vraag 2 ja is, wat is dan het bewijs uit de bijbel voor de drie-eenheid? En is Jezus dan mens en God tegelijk? Indien het antwoord nee is, wat is dan het bewijs uit de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van God is?

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Wortel

> Dit is de derde keer dat je dit stuk hebt geplaatst (o.a. in de topic gestart door Mariska),


Dat klopt inderdaad. Die drie keer vallen in het niet bij al de keren dat ik hier topics over de drie-eenheid en de afwijzing ervan langs zie komen, dus is herhaling de kracht van de boodschap, zal ik maar zeggen.  :wijs: 




> 1) Maak ik hier uit op dat jij denkt dat Christenen en Joden de eerste optie geloven = de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee en wij moslims de tweede optie = simplicitas dei ?


Christenen en Joden geloven inderdaad beiden in de numerieke eenheid van God. Ik krijg het idee dat wanneer moslims tekeer gaan tegen de drie-eenheid de numerieke eenheid (optie 1) en de leer van de simplicitas De (optie 2) door elkaar worden gehaald. Nog maar eens: de contekst van de leer van de drie-eenheid was het veelgodendom van de Grieks-Romeinse wereld (Zeus, Apollo, Astarte enz.) en de leer van de drie-eenheid was er juist voor bedoeld om de nheid van God te onderstrepen. Maar het was wel een nheid die zich op drie verschillende manieren bemoeide met de mens. 
Ten eerste als de Onzienlijke: dat is De God die Jezus zijn Vader noemde. Een moslim zou dit waarschijnlijk al Haqq noemen. 
Ten tweede als God die zich ontfermt over zijn schepping: een christen ziet hierin de concrete levenswandel en levenshandel van Jezus. 
Ten derde als God die met zijn kracht zijn schepping doorgloeit: de Heilige Geest. 

Deze drie zijn dus een functionele drie-eenheid en geen beschrijving van -zeg maar even- het wezen van God zelf. Dat laatste is immers onkenbaar voor zijn schepselen. Als je dat wel probeerde zou dat zijn alsof je de honderdste naam van Allah zou kennen. En die kent dus niemand.
De openbaring van God is immers ook de openbaring van zijn verborgenheid.




> 2) Maak ik hieruit op dat je het stuk van sign2god verwerpt en dat je in de drie-eenheid gelooft?


Inderdaad. Ik geloof in de drie-eenheid, maar wel zoals ik het hierboven beschreef. Ik geloof niet in drie goden. Alsof de leer van de drie-eenheid over een in drieen gesneden appel zou gaan die pas weer n God wordt als je een elastiekje om de partjes heen legt. Daar gaat het dus niet over. Het gaat over het grote geheim van hoe mensen hebben ervaren dat God zich concreet met hen bemoeit.




> 3) Een bewering moet altijd gestaaft zijn op bewijs. In jouw geval (protestant), een bewijs uit het oude en/of nieuwe testament. Indien het antwoord op vraag 2 ja is, wat is dan het bewijs uit de bijbel voor de drie-eenheid? En is Jezus dan mens en God tegelijk? Indien het antwoord nee is, wat is dan het bewijs uit de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van God is?


Het bewijs uit de Bijbel is dat daarin die ervaring waarover ik hierboven sprak geboekstaafd staat. De Bijbel is namelijk geen verzameling dogmatische stellingen waar je vrijblijvend ja of nee tegen kunt zeggen. Het is de neerslag van de manier waarop mensen hebben ervaren dat God zich met hen heeft bemoeit. Die ervaring is later gestold in de leer van de drie-eenheid ongeveer zoals prachtige architectuur van gebouwen de neerslag is van een concrete ervaring van schoonheid en kunstzinnigheid. Wat simpeler gezegd: een mooi gebouw dat staat is als gestolde muziek. 

Wanneer je vraagt of Jezus mens en God tegelijk is kom je naar mijn idee dus al gauw in aanvaring met die onterechte vermenging van de numerieke eenheid van God en leer van de unicitas De. Als ik zeg dat Jezus Gods zoon "is" moet goed duidelijk zijn wat dat "is" voor een "is" is. Voor mij is Jezus geheel en al vervuld met Gods bedoeling met mensen, maar Hij zei zelf natuurlijk niet voor niets dat hij niets kon doen dan alleen door de kracht van zijn Vader. 
Zo eerst maar eens...

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Hoe zit het dan met Djinns, engelen en de duivel. Dat zijn toch ook opperwezens, of iets van halfgoden. In feite is god dus niet het enige opperwezen.



Djinns en engelen zijn geen halfgoden. 

Er is alleen maar 1 God.

De mens is geschapen uit klei/aarde
De djinn uit vuur
De engelen uit licht


Bewijzen:

Waarlijk Wij schiepen de mens uit droge, klinkende klei. (15:26)

En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen. (15:27)

The Prophet (peace be upon him) said: "Allah created the angels from light. He created the jinn from a flame of fire, and He created Adam from what was described to you." [Sahh Muslim (5314)]

Hieruit blijkt dat de djinn, engelen en mensen dus schepselen zijn, geschapen door de Schepper, derhalve zijn zij dus geen halfgoden.

In de Koran staat:


*112. Zuiverheid van Geloof (Al-Ichlaas)*

*1.* Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 

*2.* Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 

*3.* Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 

*4.* En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."

----------


## Snowwhite

Bedankt voor je bericht Wortel. 
Helaas snap ik er nog minder van. 



> Het bewijs uit de Bijbel is dat daarin die ervaring waarover ik hierboven sprak geboekstaafd staat.



 
Waar staat dat dan in de bijbel, het bewijs voor de drie-eenheid? 



> Voor mij is Jezus geheel en al vervuld met Gods bedoeling met mensen, maar Hij zei zelf natuurlijk niet voor niets dat hij niets kon doen dan alleen door de kracht van zijn Vader.




Ik begrijp niets van dit antwoord. 
Is Jezus volgens jou God?
Is Jezus volgens jou een mens?
Is Jezus volgens jou de zoon van God? 
En op welke verzen uit de bijbel baseer je je antwoorden?

----------


## Wortel

> Helaas snap ik er nog minder van.


Laten we dan hopen drie stappen terug en weer vier vooruit. :tik: 




> Waar staat dat dan in de bijbel, het bewijs voor de drie-eenheid?


Aan je bewijsvoering rondom Djinns kan ik enigzins aflezen hoe je gedachtegang gaat over hoe je denkt over wat bewijsvoering heet.
Op die manier staan er echter geen concrete verzen in de Bijbel die zeggen dat er een leer van drie-eenheid is, want zo is de Bijbel ook niet geschreven. 
Klaarblijkelijk functioneert de Koran veel nadrukkelijer als een soort database dan de Bijbel. Dat zegt wat mij betreft echter niets over het waarheidsgehalte. Vergelijk het met een ander centraal thema in de Bijbel: Opstanding. In het Oude Testament kom je dat woord nergens letterlijk tegen maar het gaat er voortdurend over. Als Mozes sterft begraaft God hem en nergens is hij aanwijsbaar dood. Hij heeft geen graf. In de taal van het Nieuwe Testament: zijn graf is leeg. Hetzelfde geldt voor Elia. Ook hij heeft geen graf en is nergens aanwijsbaar dood. Mozes en Elia zijn d representanten van Wet en Profeten. Het is niet voor niets dat in het Nieuwe Testament juist Jezus met hen spreekt op een berg aan de vooravond van zjn weg naar Opstanding. Op eenzelfde manier, maar met een heel ander genre dan een database, verhaalt het Nieuwe Testament over de drie manieren waarop God zich bemoeit met de mens. 
Als de Onbenoembare, al Haqq. 
Als belichaamt in de wijze waarop Jezus zijn leven leefde. 
Als de kracht van Godswege die n mensen werkzaam kan zijn: De Heilige Geest of Heilige Adem. 




> Voor mij is Jezus geheel en al vervuld met Gods bedoeling met mensen, maar Hij zei zelf natuurlijk niet voor niets dat hij niets kon doen dan alleen door de kracht van zijn Vader. 
> 
> Ik begrijp niets van dit antwoord.
> Is Jezus volgens jou God?
> Is Jezus volgens jou een mens?
> Is Jezus volgens jou de zoon van God?
> En op welke verzen uit de bijbel baseer je je antwoorden?


Jezus is volgens mij -maar er zijn natuurlijk meerdere interpretaties zoals ook geen persoonlijk geloof of imaan precies hetzelfde zijn- in die zin God dat in de manier waarop hij leefde, keuzes maakte en sprak, God als het ware aan het woord was. Jezus is volgens mij niet God in de zin dat met zijn verschijnen op aarde de hemel ineens leeg was. 
Anders gezegd: Ik geloof, zoals de kerk dat al eeuwen heeft gezegd, dat Jezus zowel God als mens was. En dan herhaal ik wat ik eerder schreef: Dat Jezus zowel God als mens was is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur en de reikwijdte van de ontferming van God aanduidt maar zeker niet precies wil definieren. En precies dat is wat de Koranverzen wl proberen te doen en precies dr breekt kennelijk het begrip voor elkaar stuk. 

Even als spiegel: wat zou jij van Mohammed vzmh zeggen? Is hij God of is hij mens? Je eerste reactie zal waarschijnlijk zijn dat hij mens was. Maar daarmee ben je er nog niet want er worden aan hem wel degelijk eigenschappen toegekend die alledaagse stervelingen zoals jij en ik nooit zullen bezitten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Wortel,

Bedankt voor je reactie




> Aan je bewijsvoering rondom Djinns kan ik enigzins aflezen hoe je gedachtegang gaat over hoe je denkt over wat bewijsvoering heet.
> Op die manier staan er echter geen concrete verzen in de Bijbel die zeggen dat er een leer van drie-eenheid is, want zo is de Bijbel ook niet geschreven.



Met alle respect maar dat is jouw persoonlijke mening dat de bijbel niet zo geschreven is. Ik kom regelmatig op christelijke sites en de meeste christenen halen in hun discussies wel degelijk teksten aan uit de bijbel. 

Het is voor mij onbegrijpelijk, dat je een concept als de drie-eenheid overneemt zonder dat daar teksten aan ten grondslag liggen. Zeker gezien het feit dat dit concept omstreden is door de andere twee monotheistische stromingen, te weten islam en Jodendom.




> Klaarblijkelijk functioneert de Koran veel nadrukkelijer als een soort database dan de Bijbel. Dat zegt wat mij betreft echter niets over het waarheidsgehalte.




Koran lezen geeft rust en genezing.




> Op eenzelfde manier, maar met een heel ander genre dan een database, verhaalt het Nieuwe Testament over de drie manieren waarop God zich bemoeit met de mens. 
> Als de Onbenoembare, al Haqq. 
> Als belichaamt in de wijze waarop Jezus zijn leven leefde. 
> Als de kracht van Godswege die n mensen werkzaam kan zijn: De Heilige Geest of Heilige Adem.


*Al-Haqq (The Truth)*

He is the Truth in His Essence and Attributes, He is the most necessary of existences, He is what the whole of existence needs to exist. He is the One Who was and is described with Magnificence, Beauty and Perfection. He is the One Who was and is known to be Beneficent. His saying is the truth, His Actions are the truth, the meeting with Him is the truth, His Messengers are the truth, His Books are the truth, His religion is the truth, worshipping Him Alone is the truth, everything that has to do with Him is the truth. This is because Allaah is the Truth and what they supplicate to other than Him is false and invalid and because Allaah is the Most High, the Great. 

"And say: the Truth is from your Lord, so let whosoever who wills believe, and whosoever who wills disbelieve." (18:29) 

"And what is there after truth apart from falsehood?" (10:32)

"Say: the truth has come and falsehood has been vanished, indeed falsehood by its nature is bound to be vanished." (17:81) 




> Jezus is volgens mij -maar er zijn natuurlijk meerdere interpretaties zoals ook geen persoonlijk geloof of imaan precies hetzelfde zijn- in die zin God dat in de manier waarop hij leefde, keuzes maakte en sprak, God als het ware aan het woord was. Jezus is volgens mij niet God in de zin dat met zijn verschijnen op aarde de hemel ineens leeg was. 
> Anders gezegd: Ik geloof, zoals de kerk dat al eeuwen heeft gezegd, dat Jezus zowel God als mens was. En dan herhaal ik wat ik eerder schreef: Dat Jezus zowel God als mens was is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur en de reikwijdte van de ontferming van God aanduidt maar zeker niet precies wil definieren. En precies dat is wat de Koranverzen wl proberen te doen en precies dr breekt kennelijk het begrip voor elkaar stuk.



Je zegt dat Jezus zowel God als mens was, maar Jezus bad tot God, indien Jezus een deel van de drie-eenheid is, God is, waarom bidt hij dan tot God? 

Lukas 5

15
Maar het gerucht van Hem ging te meer voort; en vele scharen kwamen samen om Hem te horen, en door Hem genezen te worden van hun krankheden.
16
Maar Hij vertrok in de woestijnen, *en bad* aldaar.

Matthus 26

39
En een weinig voortgegaan zijnde, viel Hij op Zijn aangezicht, *biddende* en zeggende: Mijn Vader, indien het mogelijk is, laat dezen drinkbeker van Mij voorbijgaan? doch niet, gelijk Ik wil, maar gelijk Gij wilt.

42
Wederom ten tweeden male heengaande, *bad Hij*, zeggende: Mijn Vader! Indien deze drinkbeker van Mij niet voorbij kan gaan, tenzij dat Ik hem drinke, Uw wil geschiede!

44
En hen latende, ging Hij wederom heen, *en bad* ten derden male, zeggende dezelfde woorden.

Hoe kan Jezus de Schepper van het universum zijn en bidden?





> Even als spiegel: wat zou jij van Mohammed vzmh zeggen? Is hij God of is hij mens? Je eerste reactie zal waarschijnlijk zijn dat hij mens was. Maar daarmee ben je er nog niet want er worden aan hem wel degelijk eigenschappen toegekend die alledaagse stervelingen zoals jij en ik nooit zullen bezitten.



Zeg: "Ik ben slechts een mens gelijk gij, doch mij wordt geopenbaard dat uw God slechts n God is. Laat daarom degene, die op de ontmoeting met zijn Heer hoopt, goede daden verrichten en bij de aanbidding van zijn Heer niemand anders met Hem vereenzelvigen." (18:110)

----------


## Wortel

> Met alle respect maar dat is jouw persoonlijke mening dat de bijbel niet zo geschreven is. Ik kom regelmatig op christelijke sites en de meeste christenen halen in hun discussies wel degelijk teksten aan uit de bijbel.


Teksten op deze manier aanhalen wordt gedaan door een bepaald type christenen. Mijn type christenen komen eveneens erg veel voor. Maar uiteindelijk gaat het daar natuurlijk niet over. Het gaat over de manier hoe iemands persoonlijke geloof stroomt en in hoeverre je daar ook een manier in kunt zien van hoe God bezig is met mensen. 




> Het is voor mij onbegrijpelijk, dat je een concept als de drie-eenheid overneemt zonder dat daar teksten aan ten grondslag liggen. Zeker gezien het feit dat dit concept omstreden is door de andere twee monotheistische stromingen, te weten islam en Jodendom.


Dat onbegrip had ik in mijn vorige reactie al benoemd dus dat verbaast me eerlijk gezegd weinig. Ik kan je alleen maar proberen duidelijk te maken wat miljoenen christenen hieraan beleven en waar het vandaan komt. Dat je het vervolgens zelf niet kunt begrijpen is natuurlijk jammer, maar wel een feit waar ik mee zal moeten leven, zoals het ook een feit is dat jij zult moeten leven met het besef dat de drie-eenheid voor miljoenen christenen behoort tot de essentie van hun persoonlijke geloofsleven.
Als het gaat over omstreden concepten in godsdiensten ken ik er van alle drie nog wel een paar.




> Koran lezen geeft rust en genezing.


Daar feliciteer ik je mee. Ik heb precies hetzelfde met het lezen van de Bijbel.




> Je zegt dat Jezus zowel God als mens was, maar Jezus bad tot God, indien Jezus een deel van de drie-eenheid is, God is, waarom bidt hij dan tot God?


Probeer nu echt eens dat verwrongen idee van de drie-eenheid als de appel in drie partjes eens los te laten. Het gaat erom dat Jezus vol was van Gods kracht en bedoeling voor en met mensen. God de Vader of al Haqq bleef wie Hij was dus kon Jezus vanzelf bidden tot de Eeuwige. Wat dat zit dat concept van de Unicitas De toch klemvast in het Islamitisch denkraam. 

Alweer: bij de gestalte van Jezus gaat het als het over goddelijkheid gaat over de reikwijdte van Gods ontferming en niet over de beschrijving van Gods essenties zoals beschreven in je stuk over al Haqq. Jezus Gods zoon noemen is dus geen toekennen van metgezellen aan Allah, (shirk) integendeel. Het is een belijdenis dat Gods bemoeienis met mensen aktief tussen mensen in gestalte heeft gekregen in de handel en wandel van de mens Jezus. 

We zijn waarschijnlijk nog lang niet uitgepraat... :tunis: 

Warme groeten

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Wortel,

Ik heb toch nog 6 vragen voor je voordat ik reageer, want ik begrijp er geen bal van!




> Christenen en Joden geloven inderdaad beiden in de numerieke eenheid van God. Ik krijg het idee dat wanneer moslims tekeer gaan tegen de drie-eenheid de numerieke eenheid (optie 1) en de leer van de simplicitas De (optie 2) door elkaar worden gehaald.



1) Wat zeg je hier nu eigenlijk? Dat wij moslims NIET in 1 God geloven? 

2) Ik begrijp helemaal niet hoe je aan simplicitas Dei komt. Plato is geen profeet, wat heeft Islam te maken met een Griekse filosoof?

3) Waarom herhaal je steeds el Haqq in de context van de vader God? 

4) Heb je soms wat opgestoken bij soefies? 




> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.




5) Hoort deze opvatting bij christenen of moslims volgens jou? Bron?




> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.



6) Hoort deze opvatting bij christenen of moslims volgens jou? Bron?

Groetjes Snow

----------


## naam

> Goedenavond Wortel,
> 
> Ik heb toch nog 6 vragen voor je voordat ik reageer, want ik begrijp er geen bal van!
> 
> 
> 1) Wat zeg je hier nu eigenlijk? Dat wij moslims NIET in 1 God geloven? 
> 
> 2) Ik begrijp helemaal niet hoe je aan simplicitas Dei komt. Plato is geen profeet, wat heeft Islam te maken met een Griekse filosoof?
> 
> ...


Jullie aanbidden allebei een andere god. Prima toch, dat gedoe van de drie eenheid klopt niet, want in mijn godsdienst staat dat niet is toch wel een beetje pass.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Jullie aanbidden allebei een andere god.


Hier heb ik al uitgebreid op geantwoord in de topic "De profeet Isa dronk wijn".
Er is maar 1 God. 




> dat gedoe van de drie eenheid klopt niet, want in mijn godsdienst staat dat niet is toch wel een beetje pass.


Even bij de les blijven Naam, het openingstuk is geschreven door *christenen* en mijn argumentatie komt tot nog toe uitsluitend uit *de bijbel.* 

Dus laat die opmerking:




> is toch wel een beetje pass.


maar voor je.

----------


## Wortel

> Er is maar 1 God.


Zo is het maar net.

@Snowwhite, ik wil graag uitgebreid op je zes vragen ingaan, maar op dit moment ontbreekt me even de tijd. Ik vlieg hier nu even in twee minuten langs, en je moet wel behoorlijk antwoord krijgen, vind ik. In ieder geval hoop ik op maandag antwoorden te kunnen geven.

Warme groeten

----------


## Snowwhite

Okay Wortel, prettig weekend!

 :Smilie:

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Hier heb ik al uitgebreid op geantwoord in de topic "De profeet Isa dronk wijn".
> Er is maar 1 God. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er is niet maar n god, want andere godsdiensten aanbidden ook goden en die hebben net zo veel gelijk als jij. 

Hindoe's hebben meerdere goden en hebben net zo veel recht op hun goden als moslims en christenen. 

Naar mijn mening is de ene godsdienst dus niet beter dan de andere en is een godsdienst waarin meer goden aanbeden worden dus net relevant als godsdiensten waar n god aanbeden wordt, met of zonder zoon. 

Wat ik typerend vind, maar waar niemand nog antwoord op geeft is dat er behalve god ook andere opperwezens zijn zoals djinns, engelen en de duivel. Dit zijn misschien in de defenitie van de scheppende god wel geen goden, maar wel een soort van halfgoden of iets dergelijks. 

De Grieken dachten er ook zo'n beetje over. En grote baas en boel hulpgoden die ander werk doen. 

Allah heeft de djinns en engelen kennelijk nodig om werk voor hem te doen. In mijn optiek hebben deze opperwezens wel kenmerken van goden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Er is niet maar n god, want andere godsdiensten aanbidden ook goden en die hebben net zo veel gelijk als jij. 
> 
> Hindoe's hebben meerdere goden en hebben net zo veel recht op hun goden als moslims en christenen. 
> 
> Wat ik typerend vind, maar waar niemand nog antwoord op geeft is dat er behalve god ook andere opperwezens zijn zoals djinns, engelen en de duivel. Dit zijn misschien in de defenitie van de scheppende god wel geen goden, maar wel een soort van halfgoden of iets dergelijks. 
> 
> Allah heeft de djinns en engelen kennelijk nodig om werk voor hem te doen. In mijn optiek hebben deze opperwezens wel kenmerken van goden.


nee die hebben zeker niet zoveel gelijk..
er is naast allaah geen andere god..

hindoestanen hebben opzich wel het 'recht' om polythesme te belijden want ze zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor hun eigen dwaling maar daarmee staan ze uiteraard wel buiten de islaam en als zij niet voor het einde van hun leven tot inkeer komen dan zullen ze op de dag der opstanding afgerekend gaan worden voor hun daden..

als je even terugbladert dan zie je dat er wl antwoord is gegeven op jouw opmerking over de djinn en de engelen.. 
ze zijn door god geschapen en hebben als doel hem te dienen.. de djinn zijn kwade geesten en de engelen zijn goede geesten..
de mens mag deze esoterische wezens niet als goden beschouwen! 
en je kunt het in de islaam niet erger verknallen dan de duivel te aanbidden..

----------


## naam

> nee die hebben zeker niet zoveel gelijk..
> er is naast allaah geen andere god..
> 
> hindoestanen hebben opzich wel het 'recht' om polythesme te belijden want ze zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor hun eigen dwaling maar daarmee staan ze uiteraard wel buiten de islaam en als zij niet voor het einde van hun leven tot inkeer komen dan zullen ze op de dag der opstanding afgerekend gaan worden voor hun daden..
> 
> als je even terugbladert dan zie je dat er wl antwoord is gegeven op jouw opmerking over de djinn en de engelen.. 
> ze zijn door god geschapen en hebben als doel hem te dienen.. de djinn zijn kwade geesten en de engelen zijn goede geesten..
> de mens mag deze esoterische wezens niet als goden beschouwen! 
> en je kunt het in de islaam niet erger verknallen dan de duivel te aanbidden..



De duivel aanbidden? Aanbidden doe je toch alleen met goden. Is de duivel een soort god, hij heeft wel een aantal kenmerken van een god, namelijk onsterfelijk en kennelijk veel invloed op de mensheid. 

Waarom heeft god engelen en djinns nodig om hem te dienen? Kan hij "het" niet alleen??

----------


## Snowwhite

> De duivel aanbidden? Aanbidden doe je toch alleen met goden.


Aanbidden doe je alleen met God. De duivel aanbidden, dat zijn de Satanisten.




> Is de duivel een soort god, hij heeft wel een aantal kenmerken van een god, namelijk onsterfelijk en kennelijk veel invloed op de mensheid.


De duivel is niet een soort God. Allah gebood de duivel (iblies) en tevens de engelen zich te onderwerpen aan Adam vrede zij met hem. Hieruit volgt dat zij dus geen halfgoden zijn, nog dat Adam vzmh een halfgod is, er zijn geen halfgoden, er is maar 1 God:

Hoofdstuk 7

*11.* Wij schiepen u, daarna vormden Wij u; toen zeiden Wij tot de engelen: *"Onderwerpt u aan Adam"* en zij onderwierpen zich, behalve Iblies; hij behoorde niet tot degenen die zich onderwierpen. 
*12.* (Allah) zeide: "Wat belette u, u te onderwerpen, toen Ik u (dat) gebood?" Hij antwoordde: "Ik ben beter dan hij. Gij hebt mij uit vuur en hem uit klei geschapen. 
*13.* (Allah) zeide: "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
*14.* Hij zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
*15.* (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." *16.* Hij antwoordde: "Welnu, daar gij mij liet dwalen zal ik hen voorzeker in de weg gaan zitten op Uw rechte pad." 




> Waarom heeft god engelen en djinns nodig om hem te dienen? Kan hij "het" niet alleen??


Allah is *zichzelf-genoeg,* Eeuwig. (112:2)

PS Engelen zijn geen djinns, onder djinns heb je gelovige en ongelovigen, net als bij mensen. Engelen gehoorzamen Allah.

PS 2 Ooit wil ik een keer een topic openen over djinns/hekserij/waarzeggerij etc. Maar nu even niet. Het trinity debat - monotheisme is belangrijker.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

----------


## naam

> Aanbidden doe je alleen met God. De duivel aanbidden, dat zijn de Satanisten.
> 
> 
> 
> De duivel is niet een soort God. Allah gebood de duivel (iblies) en tevens de engelen zich te onderwerpen aan Adam vrede zij met hem. Hieruit volgt dat zij dus geen halfgoden zijn, nog dat Adam vzmh een halfgod is, er zijn geen halfgoden, er is maar 1 God:


Wat kan de duivel niet dat god wel kan?

Het is wel een soort opperwezen toch?




> Allah is *zichzelf-genoeg,* Eeuwig. (112:2)



Waarom had hij engelen en djinns nodig?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Waarom had hij engelen en djinns nodig?


En niet te vergeten de mensheid. Meer een hobby waar hij heel goed zonder kan? Dat gemier van god met die engelen en djinns vat ik inderdaad ook niet. Fantasiewezens, bedacht in onverlichte tijden.

----------


## naam

> nee die hebben zeker niet zoveel gelijk..
> er is naast allaah geen andere god..
> 
> hindoestanen hebben opzich wel het 'recht' om polythesme te belijden want ze zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor hun eigen dwaling maar daarmee staan ze uiteraard wel buiten de islaam en als zij niet voor het einde van hun leven tot inkeer komen dan zullen ze op de dag der opstanding afgerekend gaan worden voor hun daden..



Of jij voor jouw dwaling wordt gestraft door de hindoestaanse goden.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het trinity debat - monotheisme is belangrijker.


 :alien: 
Belangrijk ?
_Euere Sorgen mchte ich haben._

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat kan de duivel niet dat god wel kan?
> 
> 
> 
> Het is wel een soort opperwezen toch?
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom had hij engelen en djinns nodig?


teveel om op te noemen.. het enige wat hij kan is macht hebben over de mensen die van god zijn afgedwaald.. 
allaah spreekt tot iblis (satan) in de qur'aan :

15:42. "Gij zult over Mijn dienaren zeker geen macht hebben, met uitzondering van de dwalenden die u volgen." 
15:43. "En de hel is zeker de beloofde plaats voor hen allen."
(al-hidjr)



satan is geen opperwezen.. het is een djinn en staat in dienst van allaah :

15:39. Hij (satan) antwoordde: "Mijn Heer, daar Gij mij verloren hebt geacht, zal ik voor hen (de dingen) op aarde schoonschijnend maken en hen allen doen dwalen." 
15:40. "Met uitzondering van Uw oprechte dienaren onder hen."
(al-hidjr)



allaah gebruikt de djinn en de engelen bij de omgang met mensen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Of jij voor jouw dwaling wordt gestraft door de hindoestaanse goden.


er zijn geen hindoestaanse goden  :Cool:

----------


## naam

> er zijn geen hindoestaanse goden


De voornaamste Hindoe goden
Brahma

Brahma vertegenwoordigt het genererende of scheppende aspect van G-O-D in de drie-eenheid Generator (Schepper)/Onderhouder/Destructor (Vernietiger). Het onderhoudende aspect van God wordt vertegenwoordigd door Vishnu en het vernietigende aspect door Maheshvara (Shiva). Hindoegoden en godinnen worden vaak afgebeeld of gebeeldhouwd met verscheidene hoofden of armen om hun speciale kwaliteiten te laten zien. Zo wil een Brahma met vier gezichten tonen dat Brahma regeert over de vier windrichtingen. Brahma wordt ook afgebeeld met vier armen, waarin hij de heilige boeken, de rozenkrans en de veldfles water van een heilige man vasthoudt. Brahma is de schepper van het heelal en god van de wijsheid. Zijn vrouw Saraswati is de godin van de kunst, muziek en literatuur. Ze staat meestal afgebeeld met een boek en een vina, een soort muziekinstrument, in haar handen.


Vishnu

NarasimhaVishnu is het onderhoudende (beschermende) aspect van God en doordringt alles in dit universum. Hij wordt verbeeld als rijdend op een adelaar, Garuda, met zijn vrouw Lakshmi, de godin van schoonheid en geluk. Vishnu wordt afgebeeld met vier armen, waarin hij een trompetschelp, een lotusbloem, een discus en een knuppel vasthoudt.

Shiva
Shiva vertegenwoordigt het transmuterende of vernietigende aspect van God. Alles in de schepping bestaat maar tijdelijk en zal vroeg of laat getransmuteerd of vernietigd worden. Shiva wordt vaak afgebeeld met acht armen, een drietand (trishul), een cobra (naga) en als rijdier een stier (Nandi). Op afbeeldingen en als beeld staat Shiva tevens dikwijls dansend afgebeeld. Deze zogenaamde tandava dans wordt wel gezien als de uitbeelding van de energie die door het universum stroomt en die dag en nacht, de seizoenen, geboorte en dood veroorzaakt. Als Shiva danst, vertrapt hij als het ware de dwerg van onwetendheid. Ook wordt hij gezien als 'Koning van yoga' (Yogeshwar) en wordt dan ook vaak in yogahouding afgebeeld. De verering vindt vaak plaats door een Shiva-'linga', een fallus-symbool. Zijn vrouw is Parvati.



Krishna en Radha
Krishna
Krishna wordt wel de God van de bhakti of devotie genoemd. Maar Hij is tevens de koning die aan de zijde van Arjuna de strijd aanvoerde in de Mahabharata oorlog. 

Rama
Rama is de held van het prachtige heldenepos de Ramayana, dat het verhaal vertelt van zijn overwinning op de boosaardige koning Ravana. Rama wordt aanbeden als de ideale mens: dapper, knap, trouw en vriendelijk. Hij is een grote held, een goede echtgenoot en een rechtvaardige koning. De apengod Hanuman, die Rama helpt om Ravana te verslaan, wordt zelf ook als een god vereerd. Rama is de zevende incarnatie van Vishnu.


Durga
Durga wordt gezien als n van de vormen van Devi (de Godin). Ze belichaamt het centrum van de kracht (Shakti), waarmee het universum is gecreerd. Ze wordt vaak afgebeeld met veel armen met wapens en rijdend op een tijger. Hiermee zou zij vele demonen verslagen hebben.


Ganesha
Ganesha, de god met het "olifantenhoofd", neemt hindernissen weg en is de beschermheilige van reizigers.

----------


## At Ayt

> *Er is geen god naast Allaah
> 
> La ilaha illallah*


de anti-hindoe-filter werkt uitstekend op maroc.nl

 :Cool:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> de anti-hindoe-filter werkt uitstekend op maroc.nl


After a religious quarrel, you only know who is left and never who is right.

----------


## muhammad ibn adam

Volgens de leer van de drie-eenheid, het woord drie-eenheid komt overigens nergens in de Bijbel voor, zijn God en Jezus n maar dit is in strijd met diverse teksten waarin God duidelijk aangeeft dat Hij enig en ongedeeld is:

God zelf zegt heel duidelijk dat er niemand meer dan Hij alleen is.




> (Deuteronomium 4:35) U is het getoond, opdat gij wetet, dat de HEERE die God is; er is niemand meer dan Hij alleen!





> (2 Samuel 7:22) Daarom zijt Gij groot, HEERE God! Want er is niemand gelijk Gij, en er is geen God dan alleen Gij, naar alles, wat wij met onze oren gehoord hebben.





> (Deuteronomium 4:39) Zo zult gij heden weten, en in uw hart hervatten, dat de HEERE die God is, boven in den hemel, en onder op de aarde, niemand meer!





> (Deuteronomium 6:4) Hoor, Israel! de HEERE, onze God, is een enig HEERE





> (Jesaja 45:5) Ik ben de HEERE, en niemand meer, buiten Mij is er geen God;





> (1 Samuel 2:2) Er is niemand heilig, gelijk de HEERE;





> (1 Koningen 8:60) Opdat alle volken der aarde weten, dat de HEERE die God is, niemand meer;





> (Marcus 12:29) En Jezus antwoordde hem: Het eerste van al de geboden is: Hoor, Israel! de Heere, onze God, is een enig Heere.


*Jezus zegt dat Hij niet n is met God. 
Ik citeer:*




> (Mattheus 19:17) En Hij zeide tot hem: Wat noemt gij Mij goed? Niemand is goed dan Een, namelijk God.





> (Mattheus 27:46) En omtrent de negende ure riep Jezus met een grote stem zeggende: ELI, ELI, LAMA SABACHTHANI! dat is: Mijn God! Mijn God! Waarom hebt Gij Mij verlaten!





> (Johannes 5:30) Ik kan van Mijzelven niets doen. Gelijk Ik hoor, oordeel Ik, en Mijn oordeel is rechtvaardig; want Ik zoek niet Mijn wil, maar den wil des Vaders, Die Mij gezonden heeft.





> (Johannes 14:28) Gij hebt gehoord, dat Ik tot u gezegd heb: Ik ga heen, en kom weder tot u. Indien gij Mij liefhadt, zo zoudt gij u verblijden, omdat Ik gezegd heb: Ik ga heen tot den Vader; want Mijn Vader is meerder dan Ik.





> (Johannes 20:17) Jezus zeide tot haar: Raak Mij niet aan, want Ik ben nog niet opgevaren tot Mijn Vader; maar ga heen tot Mijn broeders, en zeg hun: Ik vare op tot Mijn Vader en uw Vader, en tot Mijn God en uw God.





> (Johannes 6:38) Want Ik ben uit den hemel nedergedaald, niet opdat Ik Mijn wil zou doen, maar den wil Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft.





> (Johannes 7:16) Jezus antwoordde hun, en zeide: Mijn leer is Mijne niet, maar Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft.





> (Math 20:23).............. maar het zitten tot Mijn rechter-, en tot Mijn linker hand, staat bij Mij niet te geven, maar het zal gegeven worden dien het bereid is van Mijn Vader.





> (1 Petrus 3:22) Welke is aan de rechter hand Gods, opgevaren ten hemel,.......


*Als Jezus God is, hoe kan Hij dan wijzer worden bij het opgroeien en door wie of wat verkreeg Hij deze wijsheid.* 




> (Lukas 2:52) En Jezus nam toe in wijsheid, en in grootte, en in genade bij God en de mensen.


*Johannes maakt er een Zes-eenheid van.*




> (1 Johannes 5:7-8) Want Drie zijn er, Die getuigen in den hemel, de Vader, het Woord en de Heilige Geest; en deze Drie zijn Een. En drie zijn er, die getuigen op de aarde, de Geest, en het water, en het bloed; en die drie zijn tot een.



Hiermee wil ik alleen maar zeggen, dat hedendaagse christelijke doctrine helemaal niet volgens de bijbel handeld.. Zelfs niet volgens de woorden van jezus de messaias.. 

wa salam/ vrede zij met u

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Wortel

> Ik heb toch nog 6 vragen voor je voordat ik reageer, want ik begrijp er geen bal van!


Ietsje later, maar daar was ik weer. :knipoog: 




> 1) Wat zeg je hier nu eigenlijk? Dat wij moslims NIET in 1 God geloven?


Ik zeg dat Joden, Christenen n Moslims allemaal in n numerieke God geloven. Maar ik zeg ook dat sommige moslims, -zoals hier direct boven Mohammed ibn Adam- zich deerlijk vergissen en het christendom absoluut niet begrijpen als ze vervolgens zeggen dat christenen in dre goden zouden geloven en er een onbijbelse manier van geloven op na zouden houden. Er is geen christen op aarde die zich in die voorstelling van zaken zal herkennen. 




> 2) Ik begrijp helemaal niet hoe je aan simplicitas Dei komt. Plato is geen profeet, wat heeft Islam te maken met een Griekse filosoof?


Plato heeft veel meer met de Islam, en ook het Christendom trouwens, te maken dan je vaak vermoed. De gedachtegang die ik in mijn eerste schrijven uiteenzet is een denkraam, zeg maar de specifieke bril op je neus waar je doorheen kijkt, dat zowel in Christendom als Islam school heeft gemaakt. In de geschiedenis heeft de theologie altijd meegelift op de filosofie van een bepaalde tijd en in de tijd van Averros is het antieke Griekse denken heel nadrukkelijk opgenomen in de Islamitische theologie-beoefening. Zonder raadpleging van de Schriften de wet veranderen is b.v. zonder meer de exclusieve verdienste van Averros (1126-1198) geweest en hij deed dit door een raamwerk te creeren middels commentaren op de "Nicomachean Ethics and Politics" van ...... Aristoteles. Zo is ook het denken van Plato in de Islam binnengekomen op de wijze die ik in mijn eerste schrijven heb geschetst. 




> 3) Waarom herhaal je steeds el Haqq in de context van de vader God?


Om daarmee te onderstrepen dat de mens Jezus van Nazareth en God de Vader wel bij elkaar horen in de functionele zin, maar niet op de manier dat God de Vader en Jezus exact dezelfde zijn.
Vader en Zoon zijn onderscheiden zoals al Haqq ten opzichte van zijn schepping onderscheiden zijn. 




> 4) Heb je soms wat opgestoken bij soefies?


Zeker. Ik heb allang ontdekt dat de eeuwen door Soefies en mystici veel beter begrepen dat de onderstroom van godsdiensten uit n en dezelfde Bron voortkomt. In die zin is het ook bijna blasfemisch, een schande voor de Schepper, dat mensen elkaar vliegen afvangen en de hersens inslaan waar het gaat over deze dimensies. Een wijs woord van Jalal al din Rumi heb ik in die zin altijd goed onthouden: "Deze vrome moslim kan de Koran heel goed reciteren, Ja, hij kan hem zo goed reciteren dat hij hem met woorden helemaal kan reproduceren. Maar de diepere inhoudelijke betekenis ontgaat hem helemaal. Het is als met kinderen die met walnoten spelen. Als je ze walnotenolie geeft dan halen ze daar hun neus voor op want, zeggen ze: Walnoten moeten rollen en dit spul rolt niet". 

Ik hoop dat je zijn metafoor in dit verband begrijpt. Er zijn ook genoeg christenen die zo met de Bijbel omgaan, trouwens.




> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. 
> 5) Hoort deze opvatting bij christenen of moslims volgens jou? Bron?


Zowel sommige christenen als moslims huldigen stilzwijgend, en soms ook zonder het te beseffen, dit standpunt. Het gaat uiteindelijk om het kunnen denken dat Gods ontferming verder gaat en dieper reikt dan zijn eigen "onbewogen Beweger zijn". En dat laatste is weer Aristoteles.
De bron is de manier waarop mensen in hun persoonlijke geloof zich God voorstellen.




> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid. 
> Hoort deze opvatting bij christenen of moslims volgens jou? Bron?


Zie hierboven.

----------


## naam

> de anti-hindoe-filter werkt uitstekend op maroc.nl


Dat zeggen de Hindoe's ook over hun goden.

Allah bestaat niet en de Hindoe goden wel.

Men spreekt dus over het Hindoe en Allah Filter. 

De ene godsdienst heeft nooit meer gelijk dan de andere godsdienst.

----------


## Rourchid

> de anti-hindoe-filter werkt uitstekend op maroc.nl


Joods-Arabische zegswijze :
"La ilaha illa Allah - Musah rasulullah!" 
(= "Er is geen god anders dan Allah - en Mozes is zijn grootste profeet!")

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

salam moe3leikoem,




> *wortel schreef:*
> Ik zeg dat Joden, Christenen n Moslims allemaal in n numerieke God geloven. Maar ik zeg ook dat sommige moslims, -zoals hier direct boven Mohammed ibn Adam- zich deerlijk vergissen en het christendom absoluut niet begrijpen als ze vervolgens zeggen dat christenen in dre goden zouden geloven en er een onbijbelse manier van geloven op na zouden houden. Er is geen christen op aarde die zich in die voorstelling van zaken zal herkennen.


Mijn beste , wat tracht jij te zeggen met "1 nummeriek god" ?
God iheeft niks met wiskunde te maken. Ook niet in het simpele rekensommetje waar menig christen zijn nek over breekt.. namelijk 1+1+1

Dus jij beweerd dat er geen christen op aarde is, die jezus ziet als de zoon van god, en dus een deel van god? Zo gezegd god de vader, en god de zoon?

Raar dat men het tracht te gooien op onwetendheid, terwijl ik zelf ooit ook 1 zo'n christen was. 

Het doet raar aan dat jij zegt dat ik me vergis, wanneer ik zeg dat men jezus aanbid als deel van god, zo ook de heilige geest, en god "de vader".

Dus ik lieg?

Kun je me dan verklaren wie of wat jezus was, was hij god? of een profeet?




> Om daarmee te onderstrepen dat de mens Jezus van Nazareth en God de Vader wel bij elkaar horen in de functionele zin, maar niet op de manier dat God de Vader en Jezus exact dezelfde zijn.
> Vader en Zoon zijn onderscheiden zoals al Haqq ten opzichte van zijn schepping onderscheiden zijn.


Wat jij dus wil zeggen is dat jezus een mens geworden god is? begrijp ik je goed? Immers een zoon van god zou ook god zijn, een creatie van god is daar en tegen weer wat anders. Kun je me uitleggen waarom jezus dan de zoon van god is? Je weet net zo goed als ik dat je van letterlijke zoon niet kan spreken, In hoeverre was adam dan de zoon van god?

Adam had namelijk zelfs geen vader, wat dus wil zeggen dat hij meer recht zou moeten hebben op de titel: "zoon van god" dan jezus, mee eens?


Zo-ie-zo benadrukt jezus in verschillende verzen, dat hij slechts de zoon des mensen is. OOk zijn er een overtal van verzen waarin jezus zegt dat hij slechts een profeet is van god.

*Van waar heeft deze die wijsheid en die wonderkrachten? Is hij niet de zoon van den timmerman? Heet zijn moeder niet Maria, en zijn broeders Jacobus, Jozef, Simon en Judas? En zijn zusters, wonen zij niet allen onder ons? Van waar heeft hij dan dit alles? Zo was hij hun een aanstoot. Maar Jezus zeide tot hen: Een profeet is alleen ongeerd in zijn vaderland en huis.”* (Matthes 13: 54-57)


*
,,Dat is de profeet Jezus van Nazaret in Galilea.”* (Matthes 21: 11)

*“Toen de mensen het wonder dat hij verricht had zagen, zeiden zij: ,,Dat is waarlijk de profeet die in de wereld komen zou!”* (Johannes 6: 14)


Zo zijn er nog wel meer verzen waarin jezus aangeeft dat hij en profeet is van god. Mag ik jou vragen waarom jij en andere dit soort verzen negeren? heeft jezus dit verdiend?

Verder laat ik het hierbij, is wel zo netjes aangezien die reactie niet voor mij was bedoeld.

wa salam

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Zo zijn er nog wel meer verzen waarin jezus aangeeft dat hij en profeet is van god. Mag ik jou vragen waarom jij en andere dit soort verzen negeren? heeft jezus dit verdiend?<...>


Ja Wortel, wil je nu alsjeblieft ophouden met het continu beledigen van god en Jezus? Echt heel irritant.
Zeg Muhammed_ibn_Adam, ik weet iets leuks over mieren in de koran. Genteresseerd?
By the way: 



> Want alzo lief heeft God de wereld gehad, dat Hij Zijn eniggeboren Zoon gegeven heeft opdat een iegelijk die in Hem gelooft, niet verderve, maar het eeuwige leven hebbe.
> 
> Johannes 3.16

----------


## Charlus

> Joods-Arabische zegswijze :
> "La ilaha illa Allah - Musah rasulullah!" 
> (= "Er is geen god anders dan Allah - en Mozes is zijn grootste profeet!")


Uhm... Was de profeet niet zijn grootste profeet? Er zijn sowieso minstens drie goden zoals je inmiddels zou moeten weten: eentje met zoon Jezus, eentje zonder zoon Jezus die met de profeet gecomunniceerd heeft en dan nog eentje zonder zoon Jezus voor de Joden. Bij nader inzien toch een trinity.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> salam moe3leikoem,
> 
> Mijn beste , wat tracht jij te zeggen met "1 nummeriek god" ?
> God iheeft niks met wiskunde te maken.


Integendeel:

_'Die ganzen Zahlen hat der liebe Gott gemacht, alles andere ist Menschenwerk'.
_

----------


## Wortel

> Mijn beste , wat tracht jij te zeggen met "1 nummeriek god" ?
> God iheeft niks met wiskunde te maken. Ook niet in het simpele rekensommetje waar menig christen zijn nek over breekt.. namelijk 1+1+1


Naar mijn ervaring zijn het meer sommige moslims die zich over dit "rekensommetje" hun nek breken dan christenen. De leer van de drie-eenheid gaat namelijk niet over een rekensommetje van 1 + 1 + 1. Zie daarover mijn commentaar over de appel in drien met een elastiekje eromheen. Bovendien heb ik sterk de indruk dat als aan christenen dit soort vragen worden gesteld, de vragensteller helemaal niet genteresseerd is in een antwoord. Men wil, naar mijn ervaring, nogal eens gewoon alleen maar bevestigd worden in het eigen gelijk en dienen deze vragen niet voor informatie-inwinning, maar maar om christenen met hun mond vol tanden te willen laten staan. Dat is ieders goed recht, maar van een fatsoenlijke dialoog komt dan weinig terecht. Dit soort rethorische vragen worden in onze dagen, op een heel ander niveau, trouwens nogal eens aan moslims zelf gesteld. 
Dat is net zo onvruchtbaar. 

Dat God niets met wiskunde heeft te maken komt op mij wat wonderlijk over in die zin dat ik nogal eens van bepaalde moslims het verwijt heb gekregen dat het Christendom iedere vorm van logica ontbeert. Hoe mathematisch kun je worden door het zo te stellen. 




> Dus jij beweerd dat er geen christen op aarde is, die jezus ziet als de zoon van god, en dus een deel van god? Zo gezegd god de vader, en god de zoon?


Je haalt twee dingen door elkaar. Als ik zeg dat voor mij Jezus de Zoon van God is zeg ik iets heel anders dan dat ik zeg dat ik in drie goden geloof. Dat jij dat wel denkt en dat ik denk dat je je daarin deerlijk vergist is de inzet van deze discussie.




> Raar dat men het tracht te gooien op onwetendheid, terwijl ik zelf ooit ook 1 zo'n christen was.


Er is niet n type christen zoals er ook niet n type moslim is. Eenieder heeft zijn eigen weg met Allah Ta'ala. En mijn weg gaat inderdaad langs een timmersmanszoon die vol was van God. Mag ik trouwens informeren van welke bloedgroep binnen het Christendom je vandaan komt? Dat zal waarschijnlijk ook de discussie kleuren, namelijk.




> Het doet raar aan dat jij zegt dat ik me vergis, wanneer ik zeg dat men jezus aanbid als deel van god, zo ook de heilige geest, en god "de vader".
> Dus ik lieg?


Hoe kom je erbij dat ik zou zeggen dat je liegt als ik zeg dat je je vergist. Vergissen is menselijk. Liegen is dat uiteraard ook, maar dat gebeurt vanuit totaal andere motieven dan dat ik denk dat je mij deze vragen stelt. 




> Om daarmee te onderstrepen dat de mens Jezus van Nazareth en God de Vader wel bij elkaar horen in de functionele zin, maar niet op de manier dat God de Vader en Jezus exact dezelfde zijn.
> Vader en Zoon zijn onderscheiden zoals al Haqq ten opzichte van zijn schepping onderscheiden zijn. 
> 
> Wat jij dus wil zeggen is dat jezus een mens geworden god is? begrijp ik je goed? Immers een zoon van god zou ook god zijn, een creatie van god is daar en tegen weer wat anders. Kun je me uitleggen waarom jezus dan de zoon van god is? Je weet net zo goed als ik dat je van letterlijke zoon niet kan spreken, In hoeverre was adam dan de zoon van god?


Wat is het verschil tussen een zoon zijn van God en een creatie zijn van God. Zijn beiden niet evenveel creatie. Even als spiegel: Is de Qur'an een creatie van God of lag dat boek al van voor de Schepping af bij Allah op de boekenplank?




> Zo-ie-zo benadrukt jezus in verschillende verzen, dat hij slechts de zoon des mensen is. OOk zijn er een overtal van verzen waarin jezus zegt dat hij slechts een profeet is van god.


Dat is zeker waar en dat weet ook elke Christen die zijn Evangelin kent. De kracht die van Hem uitging is echter nogal aan het werk gegaan in mensen, en ook dat is werk van God Zelf. Op die manier wordt Jezus op andere plaatsen in het Nieuwe Testament zoon van God genoemd. 




> Zo zijn er nog wel meer verzen waarin jezus aangeeft dat hij en profeet is van god. Mag ik jou vragen waarom jij en andere dit soort verzen negeren? heeft jezus dit verdiend?


Zie hierboven

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Ja Wortel, wil je nu alsjeblieft ophouden met het continu beledigen van god en Jezus? Echt heel irritant.
> Zeg Muhammed_ibn_Adam, ik weet iets leuks over mieren in de koran. Genteresseerd?
> By the way:


Leg mij uit wat jij weet over mieren in de koran mijn beste..





> Want alzo lief heeft God de wereld gehad, dat Hij Zijn eniggeboren Zoon gegeven heeft opdat een iegelijk die in Hem gelooft, niet verderve, maar het eeuwige leven hebbe.
> 
> Johannes 3.16


 

Mijn beste in hoeverre is jezus de enige geboren zoon van god??

In Lucas 3:38 wordt Adam de zoon van God genoemd.
In Genesis 6:2/4 gaan de zonen van God in tot de dochters van de mensen en deze baarden hen kinderen.
in Romeinen 8:14 al degenen die geleid worden door God, zijn Gods zonen.

En zo kan ik nog vele voorbeelden noemen.

Maar feit is dat jezus zelf de absolute eenheid aan god toe kende. Daarvan zijn vele verzen van te vinden in de bijbel, zoals bijvoorbeeld deze:

32 *Maar van dien dag en die ure weet niemand, noch de engelen, die in den hemel zijn, noch de Zoon, dan de Vader.*
Marcus 13:32

Deze woorden worden aan jezus toegekend.


Verder laat jij zien te geloven in het feit dat god zijn enige zoon liet slachten voor jou zonde.
Denk jij dat god een bloeddorstige barbaar is die bloed veruild voor zonde?
Dan wel bloed van zijn enige zoon notabene!!
Is dit in jou optic liefde? Terwijl god jou zonde kan vergeven in de tijd dat jij 1 keer knippert met jou ogen.
Jezus schreeuwde, huilde en bad tot god, om het gifbeker aan hem voorbij te laten gaan, en jij denkt dat god zo'n barbaar is dat HIJ dit alles negeert, en zichzelf in machteloze positie stelt, om zo zijn zoon te laten slachten door zijn eigen schepselen?

Dit alles is liefde volgens jou?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Naar mijn ervaring zijn het meer sommige moslims die zich over dit "rekensommetje" hun nek breken dan christenen. De leer van de drie-eenheid gaat namelijk niet over een rekensommetje van 1 + 1 + 1.


MIjn beste , een moslim zegt gewoon heel logisch dat het antwoord 3 is, maar een christen die beweerd dat het antwoord 1 is, terwijl hij ook weer ergens weet dat het 3 moet zijn. Dit bedoelde ik met het feit dat men zijn of haar hersens over brak.






> Zie daarover mijn commentaar over de appel in drien met een elastiekje eromheen.


Een appel uit drie delen, is een appel die in stukken is gesneden. Is god volgens jou in stukken gedeeld, of is god ongedeeld?

Jezus leert ons namelijk in markus het volgende

*Hoor, Israel, de Heere, onze God, is een enig Heere."* (Bijbel, Markus 12:29) 

Je kan mij alles proberen wijs te maken mijn beste, maar dat de 3 eenheid een bijbelse leer is,berust op een groffe leugen. Jezus christus heeft nooit zoiets gepredikt. Hij leerde men enkel de enige ware god te dienen. 





> Bovendien heb ik sterk de indruk dat als aan christenen dit soort vragen worden gesteld, de vragensteller helemaal niet genteresseerd is in een antwoord. Men wil, naar mijn ervaring, nogal eens gewoon alleen maar bevestigd worden in het eigen gelijk en dienen deze vragen niet voor informatie-inwinning, maar maar om christenen met hun mond vol tanden te willen laten staan. Dat is ieders goed recht, maar van een fatsoenlijke dialoog komt dan weinig terecht. Dit soort rethorische vragen worden in onze dagen, op een heel ander niveau, trouwens nogal eens aan moslims zelf gesteld. 
> Dat is net zo onvruchtbaar.



Mijn beste, ten eerste je mag een moslim alles vragen wat jij wilt, daar heb ik namelijk niks mee van doen. Verder is het zo dt ik absoluut niet koppig ben, dat is een vooroordeel dat jij nu terplekke hanteerd. 

Ik zelf sta open voor iedere waarheid. Kan jij me een waarheid gehalte laten zien , dan zal ik dat absoluut aannemen. Welke hedendaagse christen zou dit doen, wanneer hij of zij niet anders kan dan de kwestie aan te nemen, die op waarheid berust, maar tegengesteld is van hetgeen men van huis uit mee heeft gekregen?

We willen namelijk de enige ware god dienen, op de manier dat juist is. NIet dan?






> Dat God niets met wiskunde heeft te maken komt op mij wat wonderlijk over in die zin dat ik nogal eens van bepaalde moslims het verwijt heb gekregen dat het Christendom iedere vorm van logica ontbeert. Hoe mathematisch kun je worden door het zo te stellen.


Daar bedoelde ik enkel mee, dat de eenheid van god in sommetjes optellen , aftrekken en delen, niks met god te maken heeft! God is 1 en wordt niet gedeeld, vermenigvuldigd, of wat dan ook!! 






> Je haalt twee dingen door elkaar. Als ik zeg dat voor mij Jezus de Zoon van God is zeg ik iets heel anders dan dat ik zeg dat ik in drie goden geloof. Dat jij dat wel denkt en dat ik denk dat je je daarin deerlijk vergist is de inzet van deze discussie.


Mijn beste , je moet me niet kwalijk nemen dat de ene christen gelooft in de 3 eenheid, de ander in jezus als profeet, en weer een ander in jezus als zoon van god.

Het is voor mij ook niet makkelijk om in te schatten hoe een individu zijn eigen geloof heeft vorm gegeven. Dat is namelijk vaak het geval bij de christenen(met alle respect)






> Er is niet n type christen zoals er ook niet n type moslim is. Eenieder heeft zijn eigen weg met Allah Ta'ala.


Er is geen moslim die niet gelooft in de geopenbaarde woorden van de almachtige. WIe daarvan afwijkt, is geen moslim, al krijgt hij deze naam vaak wel door de westerse media en dergelijke. Ik bedoel een jehova getuige heeft ook de bijbel als heilig boek, wil dit dan zeggen dat het een christen is?

Verder zie je bij christenen dat per individu verschillend is, waar deze precies in gelooft en waar niet in. Dat zie je niet bij moslims, die vergelijking die je tracht te maken gaat helaas niet op.




> *Wat is het verschil tussen een zoon zijn van God en een creatie zijn van God*.


Mijn beste , dit is wat ik even wilde horen. Dus we kunnen nu vaststellen dat we allemaal gods zonen zijn, in die zin? we zijn immers allemaal zijn creaties.

Maar wanneer jij in dit variant gelooft, (die in mijn ogen juist is), dan gaat de hele drie eenheid variant niet meer op. Jezus is dan immers geen god, en geen letterlijke zoon van god. Dus blijft er enkel over dat het een profeet is, zoals hij in vele verzen geeft te kennen.





> Dat is zeker waar en dat weet ook elke Christen die zijn Evangelin kent. De kracht die van Hem uitging is echter nogal aan het werk gegaan in mensen, en ook dat is werk van God Zelf. Op die manier wordt Jezus op andere plaatsen in het Nieuwe Testament zoon van God genoemd.


Klopt inderdaad. Maar waar het mij om ging is het feit dat wanneer iemand een zoon van god is, nooit zichzelf zoon des mensen kan noemen. We weten immers allemaal dat jezus niet zelf de bijbel heeft geschreven. Maar dat Hij zichzelf "zoon des mensen noemde" Dat is een feit.



Matthes 10: Wanneer zij u dan in deze stad vervolgen, vliedt in de andere; want voorwaar zeg ik u: Gij zult uw reis door de steden Israls niet geindigd hebben, of de Zoon des mensen zal gekomen zijn. 


Matthes 12: Want de Zoon des mensen is een Heere ook van den sabbat. 

Matthes 18: Want de Zoon des mensen is gekomen om zalig te maken, dat verloren was. 

Zo zijn er nog vele verzen, maar waarom zou jezus nadruk leggen op het feit dat hij de zoon des mensen is? Dit terwijl hij deze toevoeging ook gemakkelijk kon weg laten. 

Naar mijn mening was dit om te benaderukken wat zijn positie was!!


wa salam/ vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Wortel

> MIjn beste , een moslim zegt gewoon heel logisch dat het antwoord 3 is, maar een christen die beweerd dat het antwoord 1 is, terwijl hij ook weer ergens weet dat het 3 moet zijn. Dit bedoelde ik met het feit dat men zijn of haar hersens over brak.


Je gaat al meteen de vergissing in door te stellen dat de drie-eenheid gaat over een som. Dat gaat het niet. Het gaat over de kracht en de reikwijdte van God Zelf in de gestalte van de Vader, de gestalte van de Zoon en de gestalte van de Geest. De leer van Unicitas De speelt je weer behoorlijk parten, zoals ik in het begin al betoogde.
Met wat voor intentie spreek jij mensen trouwens categorisch aan met: "Mijn beste"? 




> Een appel uit drie delen, is een appel die in stukken is gesneden. Is god volgens jou in stukken gedeeld, of is god ongedeeld?
> 
> Jezus leert ons namelijk in markus het volgende
> Hoor, Israel, de Heere, onze God, is een enig Heere." (Bijbel, Markus 12:29) 
> 
> Je kan mij alles proberen wijs te maken mijn beste, maar dat de 3 eenheid een bijbelse leer is,berust op een groffe leugen. Jezus christus heeft nooit zoiets gepredikt. Hij leerde men enkel de enige ware god te dienen.


Zie hierboven. Je luistert niet. Ik weet ook wel dat Jezus de drie-eenheid _als leer_ nooit heeft gepredikt, maar daar gaat het helemaal niet om. Het gaat erom dat men in zijn rondgaan op aarde Gods openbaring op verschillende manieren heeft ervaren en dat men daarin ook ervaren heeft in Hem en door Hem heen de enig ware God te dienen. Daarvan wil de drie-eenheid uitdrukking zijn. 




> Welke hedendaagse christen zou dit doen, wanneer hij of zij niet anders kan dan de kwestie aan te nemen, die op waarheid berust, maar tegengesteld is van hetgeen men van huis uit mee heeft gekregen?


Ben je je van het oordeel over een ander bewust dat in deze woorden ligt ingevouwen, zonder dat je die ander werkelijk van binnenuit begrijpt?




> Daar bedoelde ik enkel mee, dat de eenheid van god in sommetjes optellen , aftrekken en delen, niks met god te maken heeft! God is 1 en wordt niet gedeeld, vermenigvuldigd, of wat dan ook!!


Precies wat ik zeg over de drie-eenheid!!




> Maar wanneer jij in dit variant gelooft, (die in mijn ogen juist is), dan gaat de hele drie eenheid variant niet meer op. Jezus is dan immers geen god, en geen letterlijke zoon van god. Dus blijft er enkel over dat het een profeet is, zoals hij in vele verzen geeft te kennen.


Alweer, het wordt eentonig: de leer van de Unicitas De speelt je parten. Het gaat hier om het kunnen denken dat de reikwijdte van Gods ontferming dieper reikt dan de door de mens aan God toegeschreven transcendente eigenschappen. 




> Maar waar het mij om ging is het feit dat wanneer iemand een zoon van god is, nooit zichzelf zoon des mensen kan noemen. We weten immers allemaal dat jezus niet zelf de bijbel heeft geschreven. Maar dat Hij zichzelf "zoon des mensen noemde" Dat is een feit.


Mijn Bijbel ken ik ook van voor tot achter. Maar je moet me toch maar eens uitleggen waarom dat niet zou kunnen en welk filosofisch denkraam je hanteert dat dit onmogelijk zou maken. 

Mag ik intussen nogmaals informeren naar de christelijke bloedgroep waaruit je afkomstig bent. Ik begin overigens vermoedens te krijgen, maar ik hoor het graag uit je eigen mond.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reacties, ik wil graag later een antwoord geven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem




> Raar dat men het tracht te gooien op onwetendheid, terwijl ik zelf ooit ook 1 zo'n christen was.


Mashallah, katholiek of protestant?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

Allereerst mijn waardering voor je bericht waarin je Goden in het hindoeisme toelicht. 

In de Bhagavad Gita staat:

Man-mana bhava mad bhakto mad yaji mam namaskuru
Mam evaisyasi satyam te pratijane priyo'si me BG 18:65

"Denk aan mij, wees Mijn toegewijde, vereer Mij en buig voor Mij neer. Zo zul je zeker en waarlijk tot Mij komen. Dat beloof ik je, omdat je Mij dierbaar bent."

'God' refereert aan willekeurig welke machtige bestuurder. 'Absolute Waarheid' duidt de ultieme bron van alle energien aan. 
Er kunnen vele goden zijn, vele besturende machten voor de diverse universele afdelingen, maar er is n Absolute Waarheid. *De Absolute Waarheid is uiteindelijk een persoon - Krishna.* Uit Krishna ontstaat alles; door Krishna wordt alles in stand gehouden; en alles komt terug bij Krishna op het moment van ontbinding. Dit is wat bedoeld wordt met 'Absolute Waarheid'. Alles is Krishna of een energie van Krishna. 
En van Krishna's activiteiten van vermaak is om de stoffelijke schepping voort te brengen, te behouden en weer terug te nemen in periodieke cycli. Krishna doet dit in de personen van Brahma, Vishnu en Shiva, die de guna-avatara's worden genoemd. 
Met andere woorden, alle Goden zijn manifestaties van Krishna. In hun ogen zijn ze dus monotheistisch. 

Er is nog van alles te vertellen over de islamitische kijk op monotheisme (tawhied in het arabisch) maar ik heb nu geen tijd meer.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Wortel

> Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reacties, ik wil graag later een antwoord geven.


Graag gedaan. We spreken elkaar.... :knipoog:

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Je gaat al meteen de vergissing in door te stellen dat de drie-eenheid gaat over een som. Dat gaat het niet. Het gaat over de kracht en de reikwijdte van God Zelf in de gestalte van de Vader, de gestalte van de Zoon en de gestalte van de Geest


Met andere woorden 3 delen die ook weer 1 zouden moeten zijn.. Dus wel degelijk een som. En over de reikwijdte van god hoef je het helemaal niet te hebben mijn beste, aangezien de christelijke doctrine gelooft dat god negen maanden in de buik van een schepsel heeft moeten doorbrengen, terwijl god slechts kan zeggen "wees" en Hij is waar hij wil zijn (hier op aarde dus).

Wat denkt men klein over god..





> De leer van Unicitas De speelt je weer behoorlijk parten, zoals ik in het begin al betoogde.


Maar het draait allemaal om de leer van jezus mijn beste , en niet om 1 of andere theorie die jezus zelf helemaal niet heeft gepredikt en van oorsprong heidens is, en dus al veel langer bestond dan de hele christendom.






> Met wat voor intentie spreek jij mensen trouwens categorisch aan met: "Mijn beste"?


Dat is mijn uiting van respect jegens mijn gespreks partner, zou het fijn vinden als jij dat dan ook zo zou ervaren.






> Zie hierboven. Je luistert niet. Ik weet ook wel dat Jezus de drie-eenheid _als leer_ nooit heeft gepredikt, maar daar gaat het helemaal niet om.


Dus het gaat niet om wat jezus leert? Mocht jij dit menen dan kunnen we bij deze besluiten dat we zijn uitgepraat, aangezien jij in deze een eigen invulling hebt gegeven aan jou geloof, met als heligboek de bijbel. 





> Het gaat erom dat men in zijn rondgaan op aarde Gods openbaring op verschillende manieren heeft ervaren en dat men daarin ook ervaren heeft in Hem en door Hem heen de enig ware God te dienen. Daarvan wil de drie-eenheid uitdrukking zijn.


De 3 eenheid heeft niks te willen, aangezien jezus deze nooit heeft gepredikt! Jezus leerde ons dat hij een profeet van god is, en dat god de absolute ware god is, en dat je enkel hem moet aanbidden. IK zal een voorbeeld vanuit de bijbel geven.

Denk maar eens na over het hierna volgende incident dat in de Bijbel staat.
*
"En ziet, er kwam een tot Hem, en zeide tot Hem: Goede Meester! wat zal ik goeds doen, opdat ik het eeuwige leven hebbe?

En Hij zeide tot hem: Wat noemt gij Mij goed? Niemand is goed dan Een, namelijk God. Doch wilt gij in het leven ingaan, onderhoud de geboden." Bijbel,* Matheus 19:16-17

Jezus zei niet dat men, om het eeuwige leven in het Paradijs te verkrijgen, in hem moest geloven als de Almachtige God, of om hem te aanbidden, of te geloven dat Jezus zou sterven voor hun zonden. Integendeel, hij zei dat men naar het Pad van de Redding zou worden geleid als men zich aan de Geboden zou houden. Het is inderdaad treffend om even aan te merken dat er een verschil zit tussen de woorden van Jezus en het christelijke dogma van de redding door de opoffering van Jezus .






> Precies wat ik zeg over de drie-eenheid!!


Helemaal niet precies wat jij zei over de 3-eenheid. JIj geeft te kennen dat god bestaat uit drie delen die 1 zijn. Dit terwijl dit in tegenstelling is met de leer en predikking van jezus. Waarom zou jezus minder van belang zijn in deze?

Was hij niet de gene die met de boodschap tot ons is gestuurd?

Waarom negeerd men wat hij ons trachte te leren, waarom volgt men onbijbelse theorieen??






> Alweer, het wordt eentonig: de leer van de Unicitas De speelt je parten.


MIjn beste het wordt inderdaad eentonig om steeds aan te merken dat de leer van de unicitas dei daar parten is speelt. Het gaat om de leer van jezus, en geen sinds om een ander soort leer, die van geen kant te maken heeft met de predikking van jezus de messaias!!




> Het gaat hier om het kunnen denken dat de reikwijdte van Gods ontferming dieper reikt dan de door de mens aan God toegeschreven transcendente eigenschappen.


Wanneer jij gelooft in de 3 eenheid spreek je jezelf hierin tegen! Aangezien god het niet nodig heeft om negen maanden in de buik van een schepsel te gaan zitten om vervolgens via het vrouwelijk geslachtsdeel te aarde te komen. De reikwijdte van god, gaat verder dan dit! HIj is immers almachtig, wat dus wil zeggen , dat hij slechts zegt "wees" en het is.






> Mijn Bijbel ken ik ook van voor tot achter. Maar je moet me toch maar eens uitleggen waarom dat niet zou kunnen en welk filosofisch denkraam je hanteert dat dit onmogelijk zou maken.


Wanneer jezus dus god zou zijn, of god de zoon, dan zou hij dit hebben verkondigd, en zou hij ons niet voor de gek houden door tussendoor veelvuldig te verkondigen dat hij een zoon des mensen is, waar hij zich zelf dus mee distancieerd van god!

In mijn ogen is een profeet oprecht, en zal hij hieromtrent geen leugens vertellen. Zo staat god ook voor oprechtheid en eerlijkheid.

Dit alles wil dus zeggen dat jezus onmogelijk kan zeggen dat hij slechts een zoon des mensen is, als hij in werkelijkheid helemaal geen zoon des mensen is, maar een zoon van god!

vrede zij met jou


wa salam


muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Wortel

> Met andere woorden 3 delen die ook weer 1 zouden moeten zijn.. Dus wel degelijk een som. En over de reikwijdte van god hoef je het helemaal niet te hebben mijn beste, aangezien de christelijke doctrine gelooft dat god negen maanden in de buik van een schepsel heeft moeten doorbrengen, terwijl god slechts kan zeggen "wees" en Hij is waar hij wil zijn (hier op aarde dus).
> 
> Wat denkt men klein over god..


We blijven in kringetjes ronddraaien omdat je blijft vasthouden aan iets waarvan ik nu juist zeg dat het zo niet is bedoeld. Het minste wat je in een dialoog mag verlangen van elkaar is naar mijn idee toch dat je de ander hoort zoals die ander gehoord wil worden. In plaats daarvan zie ik hier alleen maar een herhaling van zetten waarin de ander zich niet herkent.




> Maar het draait allemaal om de leer van jezus mijn beste , en niet om 1 of andere theorie die jezus zelf helemaal niet heeft gepredikt en van oorsprong heidens is, en dus al veel langer bestond dan de hele christendom.


Jezus heeft geen letter op papier van zichzelf nagelaten. Jezus "leer" was zijn leven zelf, zijn hele doen en laten, zijn eenvoudig rondgaan bij gewone mensen en zijn uitdagen van de geestelijke leidslieden van zijn dagen. Een profeet is in die zin toch echt iets anders dan een goeroe. Het is _in dat leven zelf_ dat mensen Gods openbaring hebben herkend. Op grond daarvan is men later gaan spreken van een Openbaring van God die in drie verschillende gestalten van zich heeft doen spreken. Dat is iets totaal anders dan zeggen dat God Zelf met al zijn transcendente eigenschappen en al negen maanden in de buik van een vrouw heeft gezeten. Dat is het grote misverstand dat sommige moslims ervan maken en waar, nogmaals, geen enkele christen zich in zal herkennen. 
Als je het hebt over een leer die al veel langer bestond dan het Christendom wil ik het nog wel eens met je hebben over de manier waarop de Islam enorm is benvloed door het monofysitische Christendom. Maar dat is wel weer een andere discussie. 




> Dat is mijn uiting van respect jegens mijn gespreks partner, zou het fijn vinden als jij dat dan ook zo zou ervaren.


Laten we dat genoegen dan zeker wederzijds laten zijn.




> De 3 eenheid heeft niks te willen, aangezien jezus deze nooit heeft gepredikt! Jezus leerde ons dat hij een profeet van god is, en dat god de absolute ware god is, en dat je enkel hem moet aanbidden. IK zal een voorbeeld vanuit de bijbel geven.
> 
> Denk maar eens na over het hierna volgende incident dat in de Bijbel staat.


Alweer: Mijn Bijbel ken ik van voor tot achter dus gun jezelf maar niet de luxe te menen dat christenen centrale Bijbelteksten zouden negeren. Dat is volslagen zinloos. Zeggen dat de drie-eenheid niks te willen heeft klinkt zo ongeveer hetzelfde als dat het voor moslim-oren moet klinken als iemand zegt: We moeten de mens Mohammed vzmh ook maar op zijn menselijke woord geloven als hij het heeft over Gods openbaring door Gabril, want er is verder niemand bij geweest, dus hoezo Openbaring van Godswege? 
Begrijp me goed, k zeg dat laatste niet, maar het gaat me even om de porte van je woorden als je op zo'n toon zo over de drie-eenheid praat.

[quote]JIj geeft te kennen dat god bestaat uit drie delen die 1 zijn./QUOTE]

Nee, dat zeg ik nou juist niet. Integendeel.




> Wanneer jezus dus god zou zijn, of god de zoon, dan zou hij dit hebben verkondigd, en zou hij ons niet voor de gek houden door tussendoor veelvuldig te verkondigen dat hij een zoon des mensen is, waar hij zich zelf dus mee distancieerd van god!


Herhaaldelijk vraagt Jezus in de Evangelien zijn leerlingen te zwijgen over zijn messiasschap. En juist daarin hebben mensen, voor jou paradoxaal genoeg, juist Gods Openbaring herkend. 

Salaam aleikum arahmatoellah wa barakatahoe

Je Wortel

----------


## Charlus

> <...>zeggen dat God Zelf met al zijn transcendente eigenschappen en al negen maanden in de buik van een vrouw heeft gezeten.<...>


Op zich een aardige gedachte.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> We blijven in kringetjes ronddraaien omdat je blijft vasthouden aan iets waarvan ik nu juist zeg dat het zo niet is bedoeld. Het minste wat je in een dialoog mag verlangen van elkaar is naar mijn idee toch dat je de ander hoort zoals die ander gehoord wil worden. In plaats daarvan zie ik hier alleen maar een herhaling van zetten waarin de ander zich niet herkent.


Je verwijt mij dat we in het zelfde kringetje blijven hangen, maar feit is dat jij tracht te ontkennen dat je gelooft in god die bestaat uit 3 gedaantes. Maar verder wel de 3 eenheid doctrine probeert te verdedigen. Doet eerlijk gezegd wel raar aan, jou manier van doen en laten.






> Jezus heeft geen letter op papier van zichzelf nagelaten. Jezus "leer" was zijn leven zelf, zijn hele doen en laten, zijn eenvoudig rondgaan bij gewone mensen en zijn uitdagen van de geestelijke leidslieden van zijn dagen.


Het gaat erom dat jezus een boodschap heeft gepredikt, en of hij die zelf op papier heeft gezet of niet, dat doet niet ter zaken. Jezus kwam met een boodschap en jezus dient gevolgd te worden, en geen andere die geen profeten waren, zoals paulus! DIe dan een tegengestelde leer predikt als die van jezus! Zie de bijbel.






> Op grond daarvan is men later gaan spreken van een Openbaring van God die in drie verschillende gestalten van zich heeft doen spreken. Dat is iets totaal anders dan zeggen dat God Zelf met al zijn transcendente eigenschappen en al negen maanden in de buik van een vrouw heeft gezeten. Dat is het grote misverstand dat sommige moslims ervan maken en waar, nogmaals, geen enkele christen zich in zal herkennen.


Dus je tracht te zeggen dat jezus eerst een mens was, en later pas werd hij god? Dus tijdens de god onteerende praktijken was jezus een mens, en jezus die predikte was jezus de god??

snap je uberhaubt wel wat je zegt?






> Als je het hebt over een leer die al veel langer bestond dan het Christendom wil ik het nog wel eens met je hebben over de manier waarop de Islam enorm is benvloed door het monofysitische Christendom. Maar dat is wel weer een andere discussie.


De 3 geloven , zijn geloven die god geopenbaard heeft via zijn boodschappers. Het is dan ook niet gek dat het christendom spreekt over mozes, en de islam over zowel mozes als jezus. Het zijn allen profeten, en zijn in alle 3 de geloven erg belangrijk!

Daarbij je hebt het over het monotheistische christendom. In welk opzicht is het hedendaagse christelijk doctrine een monotheistische leer, als je ziet dat men tracht te geloven in drie die samen 1 moeten voorstellen. Twee daarvan zijn afgoden!!





> Alweer: Mijn Bijbel ken ik van voor tot achter dus gun jezelf maar niet de luxe te menen dat christenen centrale Bijbelteksten zouden negeren.


Dat je de bijbel van voor tot achter kent, dat neem ik maar voor lief, want ik weet zeker dat je enkel de delen kent die het hedendaagse doctrine bevestigen. Aangezien je bepaalde dingen tracht te verdedigen terwijl wanneer men de bijbel volledig kent, deze helemaal niet durft te verdedigen en het maar aan zich voorbij laat gaan, wanneer dit ter sprake komt.

DIt komt dan omdat bijvoorbeel een leer als de 3 eenheid absoluut onbijbels is!! 

Jezus heeft in de gehele bijbel niet gezegd, " ik ben god"! 




> Dat is volslagen zinloos. Zeggen dat de drie-eenheid niks te willen heeft klinkt zo ongeveer hetzelfde als dat het voor moslim-oren moet klinken als iemand zegt: We moeten de mens Mohammed vzmh ook maar op zijn menselijke woord geloven als hij het heeft over Gods openbaring door Gabril, want er is verder niemand bij geweest, dus hoezo Openbaring van Godswege?


Wanneer jij de koran bestudeer, en uit veel verzen dat zou blijken dan mag je dat van mij absoluut zeggen. Ik weet dan ook dat de 3-eenheid leer nergens is gepredikt door jezus, en dat het ook volledig onbijbels is. Dus dan mag ik dit ter sprake brengen, omdat ik daar weet van heb, en het kan bewijzen aan de hand van de bijbel, mocht dit niet het geval zijn geweest, dan had je me niet gehoord!






> ik zei:
> 
> JIj geeft te kennen dat god bestaat uit drie delen die 1 zijn.
> 
> JIj zei daarop:
> 
> Nee, dat zeg ik nou juist niet. Integendeel.


Kun je dan vertellen wat jij wel zei? Bedoel je dan dat god 1 is, alleen dan de ene keer in de gedaante van jezus, dan die van de heilige geest, en dan weer de hemelse god?

Verklaar je nader, zodat ik weet wat jij wel en niet gelooft, dan kan ik inhoudelijker reageren.






> Herhaaldelijk vraagt Jezus in de Evangelien zijn leerlingen te zwijgen over zijn messiasschap. En juist daarin hebben mensen, voor jou paradoxaal genoeg, juist Gods Openbaring herkend.


Ga jij er hier vanuit dat ik zou denken dat jezus niet de openbaringen van god predikte?

vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Charlus

> De 3 geloven , zijn geloven die god geopenbaard heeft via zijn boodschappers. Het is dan ook niet gek dat het christendom spreekt over mozes, en de islam over zowel mozes als jezus. Het zijn allen profeten, en zijn in alle 3 de geloven erg belangrijk!


Waarom heeft 1 god maar liefst drie geloven laten openbaren? Was het de bedoeling dat ze met elkaar gingen concurreren?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Waarom heeft 1 god maar liefst drie geloven laten openbaren? Was het de bedoeling dat ze met elkaar gingen concurreren?



God stuurdde een boodschapper wanneer een volk afdwaalde. Zo is mozes gestuurd naar zijn volk, om deze met bepaalde goddelijke openbaringen op te voeden. Daarna werd jezus gestuurd naar een bepaald volk. Hierbij werd men geleerd te geloven, en werd het opgevoed waarbij het gezien werd als kind dat een opvoeding moest genieten. Hierdoor kreeg men ook vaak enkel een regel zonder de daarbij behoordende redenering. Toen het kind volwassen was en klaar was om de reden te begrijpen werd de koran geopenbaard, Hierbij kreeg men niet enkel wetten om na te leven , maar ook de redenering, hoe en waarom.

Verder is de waarheid duidelijk voor bezitters van verstand, en is het de vrijekeus die men heeft om te beslissen welke weg men ingaat.

Want daar waar de mens is geschapen is ook de vrijekeus. Dit is dan tevens waarmee wij worden beproeft. Men komt in vele situaties gedurende zijn hele leven. In iedere situatie sta je voor een keuze.. 

Wat te doen? De goddelijke wet aanhouden zou ik zeggen, want daar ligt de redding..

wa salam 

vrede zij met jou

----------


## ronald

> Waarom heeft 1 god maar liefst drie geloven laten openbaren? Was het de bedoeling dat ze met elkaar gingen concurreren?


Drie? Hoe kom je daar nu bij? Er zijn er meer hoor. Maar ik snap je vraag. Ik vind het ook onzin dat Amsterdam twee universiteiten heeft die iets van elkaar verschillen. En ik vind het ook zo'n onzin om tig voetbalteams te hebben in plaats van gewoon n die met een buitenlandse voetbalt. Maar ja...ik zou Ajax niet in Rotterdam kunnen verkopen he.
Nooit gehoord dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Rome leiden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,




> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.



Vind jij dit Wortel?




> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.



Vind jij dit Wortel?


Ik heb wat teksten van jou op een rijtje gezet die in deze topic door jou geplaatst zijn:

1 Inderdaad. Ik geloof in de drie-eenheid, maar wel zoals ik het hierboven beschreef.

2 Op eenzelfde manier, maar met een heel ander genre dan een database, verhaalt het Nieuwe Testament over de drie manieren waarop God zich bemoeit met de mens. 


3 Jezus is volgens mij niet God in de zin dat met zijn verschijnen op aarde de hemel ineens leeg was. 
Anders gezegd: Ik geloof, zoals de kerk dat al eeuwen heeft gezegd, dat Jezus zowel God als mens was. En dan herhaal ik wat ik eerder schreef: Dat Jezus zowel God als mens was is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur en de reikwijdte van de ontferming van God aanduidt maar zeker niet precies wil definieren.

4 Probeer nu echt eens dat verwrongen idee van de drie-eenheid als de appel in drie partjes eens los te laten. Het gaat erom dat Jezus vol was van Gods kracht en bedoeling voor en met mensen. God de Vader of al Haqq bleef wie Hij was dus kon Jezus vanzelf bidden tot de Eeuwige.

5 Om daarmee te onderstrepen dat de mens Jezus van Nazareth en God de Vader wel bij elkaar horen in de functionele zin, maar niet op de manier dat God de Vader en Jezus exact dezelfde zijn.


6 Vader en Zoon zijn onderscheiden zoals al Haqq ten opzichte van zijn schepping onderscheiden zijn. 


7 Wat is het verschil tussen een zoon zijn van God en een creatie zijn van God. Zijn beiden niet evenveel creatie.

8 Op grond daarvan is men later gaan spreken van een Openbaring van God die in drie verschillende gestalten van zich heeft doen spreken. Dat is iets totaal anders dan zeggen dat God Zelf met al zijn transcendente eigenschappen en al negen maanden in de buik van een vrouw heeft gezeten.

Jezus is zowel God als mens (3), maar beiden zijn verschillend (5) Jezus is Zoon van God is een creatie dus mens (7), maar ondanks dat Jezus God is (3) zat God niet 9 maanden in de buik.

IK SNAP ER STEEDS MINDER VAN..

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> SNAP ER STEEDS MINDER VAN……………..




salam moe3leikoem wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoehoe

Klopt inderdaad, men vind het raar als ik zeg dat men diens hersens breekt over het simpele sommetje 1+1+1.

Maar men bevestigd zelf al niet te weten welke kant deze op moet zwemmen.
Dan maar die kan, die op het moment het beste uit komt.

Dit is wat ik doorgaans merk wanneer ik met een christen discuseer. Maar het is in feite wel een product die gecreerd is doordat verschillende personen zich zijn gaan bemoeien met de boodschap van jezus. Waarvan paulus een opvallende is, aangezien hij vaak jezus tegen sprak, en gedurende de aanwezigheid van jezus op aarde, een velle tegenstander was van jezus de Messias. door de vele invalshoeken, kan je in feiten alle kanten met de hedendaagse christelijke doctrine.

Maar men schijnt niet te snappen dat het om de boodschap van jezus gaat , en niet om 1 of ander doctrine, die jezus nooit heeft gepredikt!!


wa salam/ vrede zij met jou

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Drie? Hoe kom je daar nu bij? Er zijn er meer hoor. Maar ik snap je vraag. Ik vind het ook onzin dat Amsterdam twee universiteiten heeft die iets van elkaar verschillen. En ik vind het ook zo'n onzin om tig voetbalteams te hebben in plaats van gewoon n die met een buitenlandse voetbalt. Maar ja...ik zou Ajax niet in Rotterdam kunnen verkopen he.
> Nooit gehoord dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Rome leiden?


beste ronald,

dit is het moment dat we terug gaan komen op de univesele boodschap.

mozes en jezus werden inderdaad enkel gestuurd naar een bepaald volk. Het laatste geloof dat god openbaarde is bedoeld voor alle volkeren. En dus niet voor enkel 1 volk, of groep!

Dit is dan ook de ultieme universele leer. De vervolmaking der alle voorgaande boodschappen.

Deze leer is niet bedoeld enkel voor een chinees, arabier, of wat voor volk ook, maar voor iedereen. Het is dan ook overal toepasbaar!

Het moge duidelijk zijn dat ik het hier heb over de islam.

wa salam/ vrede zij met jou

----------


## Snowwhite

> Plato heeft veel meer met de Islam, en ook het Christendom trouwens, te maken dan je vaak vermoed. De gedachtegang die ik in mijn eerste schrijven uiteenzet is een denkraam, zeg maar de specifieke bril op je neus waar je doorheen kijkt, dat zowel in Christendom als Islam school heeft gemaakt. In de geschiedenis heeft de theologie altijd meegelift op de filosofie van een bepaalde tijd en in de tijd van Averros is het antieke Griekse denken heel nadrukkelijk opgenomen in de Islamitische theologie-beoefening. Zonder raadpleging van de Schriften de wet veranderen is b.v. zonder meer de exclusieve verdienste van Averros (1126-1198) geweest en hij deed dit door een raamwerk te creeren middels commentaren op de "Nicomachean Ethics and Politics" van ...... Aristoteles. Zo is ook het denken van Plato in de Islam binnengekomen op de wijze die ik in mijn eerste schrijven heb geschetst.



De Koran is het Woord van Allah, geopenbaard aan Mohammed vrede zij met hem via de engel Gabriel. Griekse filosofen hebben hier dus niets mee van doen. De exegese (uitleg) hoort volgens mij (orhodoxe visie), alleen op basis van betrouwbaar bewijs plaats te vinden en niet via de rede of filosofie, of eigen grillen/begeertes.  



> Zeker. Ik heb allang ontdekt dat de eeuwen door Soefies en mystici veel beter begrepen dat de onderstroom van godsdiensten uit n en dezelfde Bron voortkomt. In die zin is het ook bijna blasfemisch, een schande voor de Schepper, dat mensen elkaar vliegen afvangen en de hersens inslaan waar het gaat over deze dimensies. Een wijs woord van Jalal al din Rumi heb ik in die zin altijd goed onthouden: "Deze vrome moslim kan de Koran heel goed reciteren, Ja, hij kan hem zo goed reciteren dat hij hem met woorden helemaal kan reproduceren. Maar de diepere inhoudelijke betekenis ontgaat hem helemaal. Het is als met kinderen die met walnoten spelen. Als je ze walnotenolie geeft dan halen ze daar hun neus voor op want, zeggen ze: Walnoten moeten rollen en dit spul rolt niet". 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je zijn metafoor in dit verband begrijpt. Er zijn ook genoeg christenen die zo met de Bijbel omgaan, trouwens.


Ik mep ook geen hersenpannen in hoor! Iedereen is welkom bij mij. Er zijn inderdaad genoeg mensen die de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen maar niet de betekenis begrijpen. Maar Soefies geven soms een andere uitleg. Ze geloven namelijk in een tweedeling van gemanifesteerde kennis en verborgen kennis, en dat laatste geloof ik niet.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> Drie? Hoe kom je daar nu bij? Er zijn er meer hoor. Maar ik snap je vraag. Ik vind het ook onzin dat Amsterdam twee universiteiten heeft die iets van elkaar verschillen. En ik vind het ook zo'n onzin om tig voetbalteams te hebben in plaats van gewoon n die met een buitenlandse voetbalt. Maar ja...ik zou Ajax niet in Rotterdam kunnen verkopen he.
> Nooit gehoord dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Rome leiden?
> 
> 
> beste ronald,
> 
> ...


Je ziet het, Ronald. Niks geen gelijkwaardige voetbalteams (vreemde vergelijking trouwens; voetbalteams spelen toch tegen elkaar?) of wegen naar Rome, maar de Islam als superieure en alle voorgaande geloven overbodig makende heilsleer. Bedoeld voor iedereen en overal toepasbaar. Waar wacht je op?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Je ziet het, Ronald. Niks geen gelijkwaardige voetbalteams (vreemde vergelijking trouwens; voetbalteams spelen toch tegen elkaar?) of wegen naar Rome, maar de Islam als superieure en alle voorgaande geloven overbodig makende heilsleer. Bedoeld voor iedereen en overal toepasbaar. Waar wacht je op?



Dan zou je ronald ook kunnen vertellen dat het christendom superieur is boven het jodendom. Maar klopt inderdaad, men is helemaal geobsedeerd wat de islam betreft. Ik bedoel als je ziet dat de heer wilders de koran dingen vewijt die in feite met de bijbel van doen hebben. Dan wordt mijn stelling bevestigd dat men helemaal in een islam obsessie is.

Maar het is oke, je bent immers atheist en kan je dus ook je onwetendheid omtrent de goddelijk leer niet verwijten.

Verder probeerde ik enkel te zeggen dat de islam niet een geloof is die voor een bepaald volk is bedoeld, zoals jezus en mozes naar een bepaalde bevolking werden gestuurd, maar de islam is voor de gehele mensheid. Dat is wat anders dan wat jij laat blijken in je post , door een soort angst te laten zien voor de overname van de wereld of iets dergelijks.. Wat mij infeite op mijn lach spieren werkt!

Maar wederom kan ik je onwetendheid niet kwalijk nemen..

vrede zij met jou

----------


## Wortel

> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. 
> 
> Vind jij dit Wortel?
> 
> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid. 
> 
> Vind jij dit Wortel?


Nee, dat vind ik juist niet, maar deze gedachtegangen -gestold in de leer van de Unicitas De- is er mede de oorzaak van dat datgene wat de drie-eenheid wil zeggen vrijwel niet te begrijpen is voor nogal wat moslims...




> Jezus is zowel God als mens (3), maar beiden zijn verschillend (5) Jezus is Zoon van God is een creatie dus mens (7), maar ondanks dat Jezus God is (3) zat God niet 9 maanden in de buik.
> 
> IK SNAP ER STEEDS MINDER VAN..


...waarvan akte.

----------


## Wortel

> Je verwijt mij dat we in het zelfde kringetje blijven hangen, maar feit is dat jij tracht te ontkennen dat je gelooft in god die bestaat uit 3 gedaantes. Maar verder wel de 3 eenheid doctrine probeert te verdedigen. Doet eerlijk gezegd wel raar aan, jou manier van doen en laten.


Je zou er eens over na kunnen denken hoe het kan dat als ik een nuchtere waarneming doe, jij dit beleeft als een verwijt. Dit even over de communicatie.

Nu over de inhoud: De leer van de drie-eenheid is geen doctrine maar de beleving van een Godsopenbaring. Mensen hebben in Jezus de aanwezigheid van God ervaren, maar daarmee was Jezus nog niet, voor wat betreft Gods transcendente eigenschappen, identiek aan God. Later hebben mensen, door het voorbeeld dat Jezus had gesteld heen, God opnieuw ervaren als Gods Heilige Adem (Ruach, daar weet Ronald nog veel meer van) of Heilige Geest.
Die geloofservaring, die een Godsopenbaring is, is later onder woorden gebracht in de Drie-eenheid. De Adem van de Eeuwige waarvan Jezus vol was, is ook de Adem geworden waarmee allen die Jezus willen volgen vol mogen zijn. Deze drie horen bij elkaar, maar zijn voor wat betreft hun essenties wel van elkaar onderscheiden. Gregorius van Nazianze, n van de theologen die aan de wieg heeft gestaan van de drie-eenheid als leer zei daarover dan ook: De drie-eenheid was een poging het grote geheim te duiden dat ons in het komen van de Eeuwige naar de mens toe, in Jezus en in de Heilige Geest, onder woorden te brengen. Daarom moet je de drie-eenheid ook veel meer zien in het licht van de negenennegentig heerlijke namen van God en zeker niet als een definitie van Al Haqq. Dit laatste zie ik nogal wat moslims echter wel doen, met alle rare misverstanden van dien. 




> Het gaat erom dat jezus een boodschap heeft gepredikt, en of hij die zelf op papier heeft gezet of niet, dat doet niet ter zaken. Jezus kwam met een boodschap en jezus dient gevolgd te worden, en geen andere die geen profeten waren, zoals paulus! DIe dan een tegengestelde leer predikt als die van jezus! Zie de bijbel.


Dat doet niet ter zake! Toe maar! Feit is dat die boodschap ons nooit had bereikt als zijn leerlingen er niet waren geweest om dat wat hij had voorgezegd en voorgedaan door te geven. Je verwart de ceasuur van de Islamitische theologie met de ceasuur van het Christendom. Misschien dat het bij Mohammed vzmh zo gewerkt heeft -waar ook nog wel vragen bij te stellen zijn, maar dat terzijde- maar zeker niet bij Jezus. Daarbij is het zo dat de oudste geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament van Paulus hand zijn. De boodschap van Jezus die daaraan tegengesteld zou zijn, staat in de Evangelin en die zijn van latere datum. 




> Op grond daarvan is men later gaan spreken van een Openbaring van God die in drie verschillende gestalten van zich heeft doen spreken. Dat is iets totaal anders dan zeggen dat God Zelf met al zijn transcendente eigenschappen en al negen maanden in de buik van een vrouw heeft gezeten. Dat is het grote misverstand dat sommige moslims ervan maken en waar, nogmaals, geen enkele christen zich in zal herkennen. 
> 
> Dus je tracht te zeggen dat jezus eerst een mens was, en later pas werd hij god? Dus tijdens de god onteerende praktijken was jezus een mens, en jezus die predikte was jezus de god?? snap je uberhaubt wel wat je zegt?


Nee, ik tracht te zeggen dat Gods openbaring in Jezus een dynamisch gebeuren is geweest, dat zich onttrekt aan de gedachte dat Gods eigenschappen altijd ongedeeld moeten zijn wil God God kunnen blijven.

Voor gepaternaliseer is in deze discussie wat mij betreft overigens geen enkele plaats. Ik snap heel goed wat ik zeg.




> Daarbij je hebt het over het monotheistische christendom. In welk opzicht is het hedendaagse christelijk doctrine een monotheistische leer, als je ziet dat men tracht te geloven in drie die samen 1 moeten voorstellen. Twee daarvan zijn afgoden!!


Lees alles nog eens goed over en probeer je nu eens echt open te stellen voor wat een ander tracht te zeggen, in plaats van je persoonlijke belijdenissen te herhalen.




> Dat je de bijbel van voor tot achter kent, dat neem ik maar voor lief, want ik weet zeker dat je enkel de delen kent die het hedendaagse doctrine bevestigen. Aangezien je bepaalde dingen tracht te verdedigen terwijl wanneer men de bijbel volledig kent, deze helemaal niet durft te verdedigen en het maar aan zich voorbij laat gaan, wanneer dit ter sprake komt.
> 
> DIt komt dan omdat bijvoorbeel een leer als de 3 eenheid absoluut onbijbels is!! 
> Jezus heeft in de gehele bijbel niet gezegd, " ik ben god"!


Zie hierboven.




> Wanneer jij de koran bestudeer, en uit veel verzen dat zou blijken dan mag je dat van mij absoluut zeggen. Ik weet dan ook dat de 3-eenheid leer nergens is gepredikt door jezus, en dat het ook volledig onbijbels is. Dus dan mag ik dit ter sprake brengen, omdat ik daar weet van heb, en het kan bewijzen aan de hand van de bijbel, mocht dit niet het geval zijn geweest, dan had je me niet gehoord!


Zie hier wederom boven.




> Ga jij er hier vanuit dat ik zou denken dat jezus niet de openbaringen van god predikte?


Nee, ik reageer op je aanname dat als Jezus zoon van God was hij dit zeker meteen van de daken zou hebben geschreeuwd. Zo zit het dus niet.

wa salam
Dat de nabijheid van de Eeuwige je vergezelle.

----------


## naam

> Maar het is oke, je bent immers atheist en kan je dus ook je onwetendheid omtrent de goddelijk leer niet verwijten.


Een atheist hoeft niet onwetend te zijn, die heeft het voordeel zelfs niet bevooroordeeld te zijn vanuit de gedachte dat n godsdienst de beste is. 
Dat superieuriteitsgevoel ontbreekt hem dus waardoor een objectieve vergelijking tussen de gedachten van de godsdiensten mogelijk is.
Islamieten, Christenen, etc gaan er immers vanuit dat zij altijd gelijk hebben met het heilige boek in de hand. 




> Verder probeerde ik enkel te zeggen dat de islam niet een geloof is die voor een bepaald volk is bedoeld, zoals jezus en mozes naar een bepaalde bevolking werden gestuurd, maar de islam is voor de gehele mensheid.


Dus de Islam is beter dan het Joodse geloof omdat dat voor iedereen is?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel




> Nee, dat vind ik juist niet, maar deze gedachtegangen -gestold in de leer van de Unicitas De- is er mede de oorzaak van dat datgene wat de drie-eenheid wil zeggen vrijwel niet te begrijpen is voor nogal wat moslims...



Ja maar wij (orthodoxe) moslims vinden dit ook niet Wortel! Vandaar dat ik niet begreep waar de Unicitas Dei vandaan kwam en het hele eerste gesprek begreep ik niet!!!!

Het is dus zaak, om eerst iets uit te leggen van mijn kant. Later meer………..

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, heb je mijn berichtje voor jou op pagina 3 al gelezen?

----------


## naam

> Naam, heb je mijn berichtje voor jou op pagina 3 al gelezen?



Jazeker, je bedoelt de persoon Krishna ook de ultieme waarheid is en het Hindoeisme daardoor toch monotheistisch is?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Nu over de inhoud: De leer van de drie-eenheid is geen doctrine maar de beleving van een Godsopenbaring.


Dit is werkelijk waar een groffe leugen!!

Kun je me aanwijzen waar in de bijbel staat dat we moeten geloven in de 3 eenheid?

Jezus heeft er keer op keer nadruk op gelegd dat hij niet 1 is met god.
Ik zal dan ook even wat verzen citeren:

(Mattheus 19:17) _En Hij zeide tot hem: Wat noemt gij Mij goed? Niemand is goed dan Een, namelijk God._ 

Waarom zou jezus dit zeggen , als hij eigenlijk deel uitmaakt van een 3 eenheid die aanbeden moet worden?
Dus jezus was een leugenachtige acteur?

Ik ga verder:

(Johannes 5:30) _Ik kan van Mijzelven niets doen. Gelijk Ik hoor, oordeel Ik, en Mijn oordeel is rechtvaardig; want Ik zoek niet Mijn wil, maar den wil des Vaders, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Jezus geeft in dit vers te kennen dat hij zonder de wil van de ENIGE ware god helemaal niks kan!!! Is dit gepast voor iemand die wordt verheven als deel van god?

(Johannes 6:38) _Want Ik ben uit den hemel nedergedaald, niet opdat Ik Mijn wil zou doen, maar den wil Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Dit vers spreekt voorzich, jezus is gezonden door god, om de goddelijke boodschap te predikken!

nog duidelijker zegt jezus in het volgende vers het volgende:

(Johannes 7:16) _Jezus antwoordde hun, en zeide: Mijn leer is Mijne niet, maar Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Hier vertelt jezus dat hij als mens helemaal buiten iedere goddelijkheid staat! Hij verkondigd enkel de goddelijke boodschap die hij als boodschapper moet verkondigen.





> Mensen hebben in Jezus de aanwezigheid van God ervaren, maar daarmee was Jezus nog niet, voor wat betreft Gods transcendente eigenschappen, identiek aan God.


Met andere woorden , het goddelijke dat de mensen in jezus hebben ervaren was slechts de boodschap die hij verkondigde. Die behoorde namelijk god toe inderdaad!! 

Maar daarmee kun je jezus christus nog niet tot god verheven of een deel van god. 





> Later hebben mensen, door het voorbeeld dat Jezus had gesteld heen, God opnieuw ervaren als Gods Heilige Adem (Ruach, daar weet Ronald nog veel meer van) of Heilige Geest.


Zoals ik zei, prima, de boodschap was ook goddelijk, maar deze boodschap was absoluut niet een boodschap vanzichzelf:

(Johannes 7:16) _Jezus antwoordde hun, en zeide: Mijn leer is Mijne niet, maar Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Hiermee stelt hij zich zeker niet als gelijke van god, of wat dan ook! 







> Die geloofservaring, die een Godsopenbaring is, is later onder woorden gebracht in de Drie-eenheid.


Deze leer heeft helemaal niks met de leer en predikking van jezus te maken. IK vind het zo jammer dat jou kennis omtrent de bijbel klaarblijkelijk gebrekkig is. Want de bijbel ondersteund deze leer geheel niet!! Sterker nog zo iets als 3eenheid komt in de bijbel geheel niet voor!!





> De Adem van de Eeuwige waarvan Jezus vol was, is ook de Adem geworden waarmee allen die Jezus willen volgen vol mogen zijn. Deze drie horen bij elkaar, maar zijn voor wat betreft hun essenties wel van elkaar onderscheiden.


Natuurlijk hoort een profeet bij god, wanneer het gaat om de goddelijke boodschap. Maar infeite horen we allemaal god toe, we zijn ZIJN creaties. In die zin is het niet de 3 eenheid, maar de miljarden eenheid!





> Gregorius van Nazianze, n van de theologen die aan de wieg heeft gestaan van de drie-eenheid als leer zei daarover dan ook: De drie-eenheid was een poging het grote geheim te duiden dat ons in het komen van de Eeuwige naar de mens toe, in Jezus en in de Heilige Geest, onder woorden te brengen.



Heeft jezus christus dit ons geleerd? Nee dat heeft hij niet! De leer die jezus heeft gepredikt was een monotheistische , net als het jodendom en de islam.

* Hoor, Israel, de Heere, onze God, is een enig Heere."* (Bijbel, Markus 12:29) 


Hier zegt jezus duidelijk, ONZE god, met andere woorden, een god die ook ZIJN god is! Deze is dan de enige heere, of terwijl er is naast de enige ware god , helemaal niemand meer!!

Dit wordt dan ook in de bijbel bevestigd in verschillende verzen, ik citeer:

(1 Koningen 8:60) _Opdat alle volken der aarde weten, dat de HEERE die God is, niemand meer;_

(1 Samuel 2:2)_ Er is niemand heilig, gelijk de HEERE;[/_

(Deuteronomium 4:35) _U is het getoond, opdat gij wetet, dat de HEERE die God is; er is niemand meer dan Hij alleen!_


Met andere woorden, een doctrine zoals de 3-eenheid leer is absoluut onbijbels!!





> Dat doet niet ter zake! Toe maar! Feit is dat die boodschap ons nooit had bereikt als zijn leerlingen er niet waren geweest om dat wat hij had voorgezegd en voorgedaan door te geven. Je verwart de ceasuur van de Islamitische theologie met de ceasuur van het Christendom.



Dus de boodschap zoals die vandaag de dag zeker te vinden is in de bijbel heeft ons nooit berijkt?

IK zal je zeggen dat het enkel de koppigheid is van de mens, dat deze boodschap ons niet bereik. Ik bedoel ieder die oprecht opzoek is naar de waarheid, en dus een grondige bijbel studie vericht, waarbij dus ook de verzen worden gelezen en overdacht , die het hedendaagse doctrine niet ten goede komen, zal zoeits als de 3 eenheid nooit aannemen! Dat ten eerste





> Nee, ik tracht te zeggen dat Gods openbaring in Jezus een dynamisch gebeuren is geweest, dat zich onttrekt aan de gedachte dat Gods eigenschappen altijd ongedeeld moeten zijn wil God God kunnen blijven.


Jezus heeft nooit ook maar 1 goddelijke eigenschap gehad , dan doel ik op een eigenschap die andere mensen niet hebben. De wonderen die hij verrichte was met de wil van god, en dat heeft hij vaak gezegd in de bijbel. Verder heeft jezus totaal geen goddelijke eigenschappen, dus zeggen dat de eigenschappen van god niet ongedeelt zijn gebleven is een leugen!

Je mag me gerust in staat stellen om een uitgebreide uiteenzetting te verrichten omtrent het feit dat jezus helemaal nikst te maken had met de eigenschappen van god...





> Voor gepaternaliseer is in deze discussie wat mij betreft overigens geen enkele plaats. Ik snap heel goed wat ik zeg.


Blijkbaar niet, want de ene keer geef je aan in jezus te geloven als god, en dan onken je dat weer.. Hierbij spreek je jezelf geregeld tegen. Het is infeite niet mijn stijl om daarop in te haken, maar je begint er zelf over.






> Lees alles nog eens goed over en probeer je nu eens echt open te stellen voor wat een ander tracht te zeggen, in plaats van je persoonlijke belijdenissen te herhalen.


KIjk dit bedoel ik, je kan toch wel enige moeite doen om de boel duidelijk te stellen, zodat er geen misverstanden zullen zijn. Wanneer je gelooft in een 3-eenheid, is je geloof geen monotheistische. even voor jou duidelijkheid.. Mono betekent 1.. en 3 betekend 3! Daarom monotheisme en 3-eenheid!





> Nee, ik reageer op je aanname dat als Jezus zoon van God was hij dit zeker meteen van de daken zou hebben geschreeuwd. Zo zit het dus niet.


IK heb dan ook nergens gesproken over het van daken schreeuwen!
Wat ik wel zei is, dat jezus ons nooit zal bedriegen door te zeggen dat hij een zoon des mensen is, terwijl hij stiekem een zoon van god is!

Jezus is geen leugenaar, dat zijn andere, die een bepaalde dwaling hebben ingeluid!
wa salam


Vrede zij met jou...

muhammda ibn adam

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Dus de Islam is beter dan het Joodse geloof omdat dat voor iedereen is?



IK heb dan ook nergens neerbuigend gesproken over welk geloof ook! Waarom probeerd men mij woorden in de mond te leggen?

IK zei dat de islam een universele leer is, die is gericht aan de hele mensheid, en niet enkel aan een bepaald volk zoals dat bij mozes en jezus het geval was. Die zeker ware profeten zijn, en hen alle eer toekomt!!

Ik hoop dat het zo duidelijk is.

wa salam / vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## At Ayt

> Joods-Arabische zegswijze :
> "La ilaha illa Allah - Musah rasulullah!" 
> (= "Er is geen god anders dan Allah - en Mozes is zijn grootste profeet!")


ha die rourchid,
leuk weer van je te horen!
 :Smilie:

----------


## naam

> IK heb dan ook nergens neerbuigend gesproken over welk geloof ook! Waarom probeerT men mij woorden in de mond te leggen?
> 
> IK zei dat de islam een universele leer is, die is gericht aan de hele mensheid, en niet enkel aan een bepaald volk zoals dat bij mozes en jezus het geval was. Die zeker ware profeten zijn, en hen alle eer toekomt!!
> 
> Ik hoop dat het zo duidelijk is.
> 
> wa salam / vrede zij met jou
> 
> muhammad ibn adam


Wat probeer je dan wel te zeggen? Wat is het doel daarvan omdat te beweren.

Men probeert dat in je mond te leggen omdat in je posten een soort van superioriteitstoontje zit, van zo ik heb de waarheid in pacht. 


Zoals over die drie eenheid, hoe weet jij nou wat Jezus gedacht zou hebben en wat zijn overwegingen zjin geweest. Dat kun je gewoon niet weten en dus ook niet beweren.


Bovendien kunnen we dan ook nog eens een discussie aangaan over een stuk in de koran over een mier die kan praten (Charlus kan je daar alles over vertellen) en dus over menselijke intelligentie dient te beschikken. Dat soort onwerkelijkheden of gekke dingen zitten immers in de koran. Je kunt dan ook niet werkelijk beweren of dat waar is of niet.

----------


## At Ayt

> Er zijn inderdaad genoeg mensen die de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen maar niet de betekenis begrijpen. Maar Soefies geven soms een andere uitleg. Ze geloven namelijk in een tweedeling van gemanifesteerde kennis en verborgen kennis, en dat laatste geloof ik niet. [/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]


ook zijn er genoeg moslims die de qur'aan uit het hoofd kennen en in tranen uitbarsten bij het horen van het qur'aan reciet omdat ze er zo diep door geraakt worden.. 

soeffies zijn te gulzig, te ongeduldig en te ontevreden.. ze kunnen geen genoegen nemen met de geboden om allaah te dienen en zoeken naar andere wegen om meer van allaah te krijgen..
 :jammer:

----------


## At Ayt

> Bovendien kunnen we dan ook nog eens een discussie aangaan over een stuk in de koran over een mier die kan praten (Charlus kan je daar alles over vertellen) en dus over menselijke intelligentie dient te beschikken. Dat soort onwerkelijkheden of gekke dingen zitten immers in de koran. Je kunt dan ook niet werkelijk beweren of dat waar is of niet.


 :stomp:  met die mieren gaan jullie maar naar een andere topic!

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

@naam

Mijn beste ,

Ik zelf ga hier niemand aanvallen op zijn of haar personelijke ik! ook val ik niemand's geloof aan. Wat ik wel doe is uitleg geven omtrent de bijbel, met de daarbij hoordende bewijzen. 

Verder ben ik van mening dat ieder schepsel recht heeft op liefde. Een moslim heeft net zo veel recht op liefde als een christen, en andersom ook!

We zij allemaal mensen en dienen elkaar met respect te benaderen. Dit is dan ook wat ik zeker probeer, maar omdat de fundering onder bepaalde theorien vandaan wordt gehaald door de bijbel, en ik deze dan uitleg, ben ik hier de boeman?

Verder mag je me op de persoon aanvallen, dat mag jij, je bent namelijk niet de eerste die door gebrek aan argumenten op de persoon probeerd te spelen.

En tot slot, Je mag wat dan ook aanhalen mijn beste, er is dan ook niemand die jou iets heeft verboden. Wil je over mieren praten, ga je gang, ik luister...


wa salam/ vrede zij met jou


muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Zoals over die drie eenheid, hoe weet jij nou wat Jezus gedacht zou hebben en wat zijn overwegingen zjin geweest. Dat kun je gewoon niet weten en dus ook niet beweren.
> .



Dan raad ik je aan om de bijbel te lezen en te bestuderen , als jij dit zo gemakkelijk kan zeggen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Naam,




> Jazeker, je bedoelt de persoon Krishna ook de ultieme waarheid is en het Hindoeisme daardoor toch monotheistisch is?


Dat hindoes zichzelf als monotheistisch zien

----------


## ronald

> beste ronald,
> 
> dit is het moment dat we terug gaan komen op de univesele boodschap.
> 
> mozes en jezus werden inderdaad enkel gestuurd naar een bepaald volk. Het laatste geloof dat god openbaarde is bedoeld voor alle volkeren. En dus niet voor enkel 1 volk, of groep!
> 
> Dit is dan ook de ultieme universele leer. De vervolmaking der alle voorgaande boodschappen.
> 
> Deze leer is niet bedoeld enkel voor een chinees, arabier, of wat voor volk ook, maar voor iedereen. Het is dan ook overal toepasbaar!
> ...


Er is niets essentieels wat in de Koran staat dat niet in de Tora staat. De 613 ge- en verboden vullen zelfs nog aan. Dat die "aanvulling" een gedeelte is dat Gd specifiek de Joden opdraagt om tot in de eeuwigheid daaraan te houden geldt ook nog steeds.
Een universele boodschap heeft Gd al gegeven aan Noach met wie Hij de nieuwe mensheid begon, vertolkt in de 7 Noachiedische ge- en verboden. Dat de Islam een aanvulling heeft is volgens de Islam beter maar nergens wordt duidelijk gesteld dat de andere wegen geen wegen zouden zijn. Ik schreef over de universalistische kijk en en niet over een universeel geloof. Alle monotheistische geloven zijn universeel voor haar volgelingen en behoren onder de universalistische kijk te vallen. Er zijn genoeg Moslimgeleerden die het Christendom voor Christenen, het Jodendom voor Joden en het Noachiedische voor de kinderen van Noach naast de Islam accepteren.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Ar Ruh al Qudus*

Van deze boodschappers hebben wij sommigen boven anderen verheven; tot sommigen hunner sprak Allah en sommigen hunner verhief Hij in rang. En Wij gaven Jezus, zoon van Maria duidelijke tekenen en versterkten hem met de geest der heiligheid (Al-Baqarah 2:253)

Zeg: "De Geest van heiligheid heeft het van uw Heer met waarheid nedergebracht, opdat Hij degenen die geloven, moge versterken en als leiding en blijde tijding voor hen die zich onderwerpen." (An-Nahl 16:102)

----------


## ronald

> Je ziet het, Ronald. Niks geen gelijkwaardige voetbalteams (vreemde vergelijking trouwens; voetbalteams spelen toch tegen elkaar?) of wegen naar Rome, maar de Islam als superieure en alle voorgaande geloven overbodig makende heilsleer. Bedoeld voor iedereen en overal toepasbaar. Waar wacht je op?



Natuurlijk spelen voetbalteams tegen elkaar maar voeren geen oorlog. Daarnaast zou je centralisatie hoger in je vaandel kunnen voeren zodat er alleen buitenlandse wedstrijden worden gespeeld. Ik schep ruimte voor meerdere geloven. Gesprekspartners afkomstig van diverse Gdsdiensten treden ook gewoon in discussie. 
Het gezegde dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Rome leiden staat nog steeds als een huis. Jij wil alleen Unox-soep zien.

In Muhammeds bericht lees ik geen superioriteitsgevoel hoor. Hij stelt alleen dat de Islam een universele boodschap heeft dat ultiem zou zijn, dat voor iedereen openstaat en niet zoals het Jodendom alleen voor Joden.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Er is niets essentieels wat in de Koran staat dat niet in de Tora staat. De 613 ge- en verboden vullen zelfs nog aan.


De hoofdlijn is in feite 1. Dat is namelijk dat men 1 ware god moet dienen en geen deelgenoten aan de almachtige moet toekennen. Dat is ook zo bij het christendom, helaas is de hedendaagse christeljke doctrine daarin afgeweken, tegen de bijbel en de leer van jezus in.

Het is dan ook niet zo gek dat de 3 geloven een monotheistische zijn. De leer is namelijk van oorsprong 1 en behoord 1 god toe!

Het mooie is, dat wanneer mozes, jezus en mohammed (vrede met hen allen)hier vandaag de dag zouden zijn, dat ze zeker broeders waren in 1 geloof! Nameljk het dienen en aanbidden van god, enkel god en geen deelgenoten!

KUn jij me iets vertellen over het volgende vers uit het OT:

_Een profeet zal Ik voor hen verwekken uit het midden van hun broeders, aan u gelijk; en Ik zal inderdaad Mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal stellig tot hen spreken alles wat Ik hem gebieden zal._ (Deuteronomuim 18:18) 





> Dat die "aanvulling" een gedeelte is dat Gd specifiek de Joden opdraagt om tot in de eeuwigheid daaraan te houden geldt ook nog steeds.
> Een universele boodschap heeft Gd al gegeven aan Noach met wie Hij de nieuwe mensheid begon, vertolkt in de 7 Noachiedische ge- en verboden. Dat de Islam een aanvulling heeft is volgens de Islam beter maar nergens wordt duidelijk gesteld dat de andere wegen geen wegen zouden zijn. Ik schreef over de universalistische kijk en en niet over een universeel geloof. Alle monotheistische geloven zijn universeel voor haar volgelingen en behoren onder de universalistische kijk te vallen. Er zijn genoeg Moslimgeleerden die het Christendom voor Christenen, het Jodendom voor Joden en het Noachiedische voor de kinderen van Noach naast de Islam accepteren.




De Islam leert, dat God van tijd tot tijd Zijn boodschappers heeft gezonden naar alle volkeren om hun de rechte weg te tonen. Wij kunnen niet geloven, dat God alleen naar een bepaald volk Zijn Boodschap zou hebben gezonden en niet naar andere, want Hij is de Schepper en Onderhouder der werelden. Zoals Hij in de materiele behoeften van de mensheid voorziet, doet Hij dit ook in de geestelijke behoeften.

Islam erkent dus de waarheid in alle religies en leert geloven in alle Profeten, die door God waren gezonden.

Maar Islam leert tevens dat de vroegere godsdiensten niet universeel waren, want de mensheid was niet zo nauw verbonden als nu. Het was niet zo gemakkelijk om van een land naar een ander te reizen. Het zou een onmogelijke opgave zijn om deze universele boodschap overal te gaan brengen. Bovendien zou de universele boodschap ook niet bewaard zijn gebleven. Wij kunnen dit duidelijk inzien als wij de 500 jaar oudere boodschap, die van het Christendom gadeslaan. De heilige geschriften zijn zodanig veranderd, dat men nu nauwelijks kan nagaan, wat door de oorspronkelijke schrijvers eigenlijk bedoeld was. Een godsdienst, die zijn boodschap niet kan bewaren, kan niet als de universele leer beschouwd worden.

De vroegere godsdiensten hebben de mens als een onvolwassen kind beschouwd en zodanig hebben zij hen willen opvoeden. Daarom geven zij de leer aan de mens als de ouders hun kind opvoeden.

Als een kind niet rijp genoeg is om de reden van een gebod of voorschrift te begrijpen, wordt het gebod of verbod gegeven zonder er bij te zeggen waarom. Maar indien het kind rijp is geworden en in staat is om de reden te kunnen begrijpen, wordt hem geen gebod of verbod gegeven zonder er de rede bij op te geven.

Als wij dit principe voor ogen houden, kunnen wij beter begrijpen welke godsdienst nu als universele godsdienst kan worden beschouwd. Dit kunnen wij nog beter begrijpen als wij het Oude en Nieuwe Testament onder de loep nemen. Deze beide boeken geven ons de leer, zonder er bij de mogelijkheid voor ons zelfstandig denken en handelen open te laten. Neemt nu het gebod van Mozes: 

Tand om tand en oog om oog en vergelijkt dit met: "Indien iemand u op uw rechterwang slaat, keert hem de andere toe." (Mattheus)

Het eerste gebod leert ons vergelden en het tweede vergeven, maar in beide gevallen heeft men geen eigen keuze. Hier schijnt de mens in de toestand van onrijpheid te verkeren, die niet zo ontwikkeld is, dat hij zijn eigen keuze zou kunnen bepalen.

De Islam is echter op een tijdperk gekomen, dat de mensheid was begonnen dichter bij elkaar te komen. De geschiedenis vertelt ons, dat na de opkomst van de Islam de gehele wereld dichterbij elkaar is gekomen.
Het geopenbaarde boek van de Islam, dat de universele boodschap bevat, is bewaard tot ons gekomen, zonder door mensenhanden veranderd te zijn. De Islam heeft de mens niet gezien als een onrijp kind, doch als een verstandig mens, in staat zijn handelingen te bepalen. Daarom heeft hij met elk gebod of verbod beroep gedaan op de rede van de mens en zelfs het geloof, aan de rede onderworpen. Hij leert niet meer dat de mens als een kind moet geloven, doch als een volwassen mens moet nadenken en alles onderzoeken.

In geval van geboden of verboden, laat hij ook de mogelijkheid, dat de mens zijn handelingen bepaalt en zodoende zijn geestelijke ontwikkeling bereikt. Over vergelding en vergeving zegt de Islam, dat het geoorloofd is om de boosdoener te vergelden of te vergeven. Maar in beide gevallen moet men verbetering voor ogen houden, verbetering van de tegenstander, van de samenleving. Het is duidelijk, dat in sommige gevallen vergeven beter is, maar in andere gevallen het vergelden beter op zijn plaats.

Daarom is de gehele leer van de Islam op dit principe gebaseerd en overal bespeurt men de universiteit. Er wordt niet meer gesproken over een nationale Godheid, doch over God der Werelden. Er is geen God van een stam, volk of land, doch een God, die tot alle mensen behoort. 

"Lof zij Allah/god de Heer der werelden." 

wa salam/vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> In Muhammeds bericht lees ik geen superioriteitsgevoel hoor. Hij stelt alleen dat de Islam een universele boodschap heeft dat ultiem zou zijn, dat voor iedereen openstaat en niet zoals het Jodendom alleen voor Joden.


Beste ronald,

Ben blij dat jij dat helder ziet en begrijpt. Ik heb dan ook respect voor iedere gesprekspartner, ongeacht geloof, sexe, geaardheid, of huidkleur.


wa salam moe3leikoem/vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## ronald

> De hoofdlijn is in feite 1. Dat is namelijk dat men 1 ware god moet dienen en geen deelgenoten aan de almachtige moet toekennen. Dat is ook zo bij het christendom, helaas is de hedendaagse christeljke doctrine daarin afgeweken, tegen de bijbel en de leer van jezus in.
> 
> Het is dan ook niet zo gek dat de 3 geloven een monotheistische zijn. De leer is namelijk van oorsprong 1 en behoord 1 god toe!
> 
> Het mooie is, dat wanneer mozes, jezus en mohammed (vrede met hen allen)hier vandaag de dag zouden zijn, dat ze zeker broeders waren in 1 geloof! Nameljk het dienen en aanbidden van god, enkel god en geen deelgenoten!
> 
> KUn jij me iets vertellen over het volgende vers uit het OT:
> 
> _Een profeet zal Ik voor hen verwekken uit het midden van hun broeders, aan u gelijk; en Ik zal inderdaad Mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal stellig tot hen spreken alles wat Ik hem gebieden zal._ (Deuteronomuim 18:18) 
> ...


Ik heb hier over dit vers al eerder geschreven. Dit is nu dus een herhaling.
Deuterenomium 18:18 יח נָבִיא אָקִים לָהֶם מִקֶּרֶב אֲחֵיהֶם, כָּמוֹךָ; וְנָתַתִּי דְבָרַי, בְּפִיו, וְדִבֶּר אֲלֵיהֶם, אֵת כָּל-אֲשֶׁר אֲצַוֶּנּוּ. 18 I will raise them up a prophet from among their brethren, like unto thee; and I will put My words in his mouth, and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him."
Je hebt hier meteen de Hebreeuwse tekst erbij.
Je kunt om dit te verklaren niet datgene wat er voor staat verlaten. 18:9ev: "9 Wanneer u in het land komt dat de HEER, uw God, u geven zal, mag u de verfoeilijke praktijken van de volken daar niet navolgen. 10 Er mag bij u geen plaats zijn voor mensen die hun zoon of dochter als offer verbranden, en evenmin voor waarzeggers, wolkenschouwers, wichelaars, tovenaars, 11 bezweerders, en voor hen die geesten raadplegen of doden oproepen. 12 Want de HEER verafschuwt mensen die zulke dingen doen, en om die verfoeilijke praktijken verdrijft hij deze volken voor u. 13 U moet volledig op de HEER, uw God, gericht zijn. 14 Ook al luisteren de volken in het land dat u in bezit zult nemen wel naar wolkenschouwers en waarzeggers,  heeft de HEER, uw God, dat verboden. 15 Hij zal in uw midden profeten laten opstaan, profeten zoals ik. Naar hen moet u luisteren. 16 U hebt de HEER daar immers zelf om gevraagd, toen u bij de Horeb bijeen was? U zei: Wij kunnen het stemgeluid van de HEER, onze God, en de aanblik van dit enorme vuur niet langer verdragen; dat overleven we niet. 17 De HEER heeft toen tegen mij gezegd: Zij hebben goed gesproken. 18 Ik zal in hun midden profeten laten opstaan zoals jij. Ik zal hun mijn woorden ingeven, en zij zullen het volk alles overbrengen wat ik hun opdraag. 19 Wie niet wil luisteren naar de woorden die zij in mijn naam spreken, zal ik ter verantwoording roepen. 20 Maar als een profeet de euvele moed heeft om in mijn naam iets te zeggen dat ik hem niet heb opgedragen, of om in de naam van andere goden te spreken, dan moet hij ter dood gebracht worden. 21 Misschien vraagt u zich af: Is er een manier om te bepalen of een profetie al dan niet van de HEER komt? 22 Die is er inderdaad: als een profeet zegt te spreken in de naam van de HEER, maar zijn woorden komen niet uit en er gebeurt niets, dan is dat geen profetie van de HEER geweest. Heb geen ontzag voor een profeet die zich dat aanmatigt."
Mozes spreekt hier tot het volk over hem en over profeten na hem.In vers 15 zegt hij al "profeten zoals ik". In 18 "Ik zal in hun midden profeten laten opstaan zoals jij. Ik zal hun (m.v. ... de latere profeten) mijn woorden ingeven...."
In het Hebreeuws staat er in vers 18 waar jij mee kwam "..lahem mikerev achehem kamocha..." - "voor hen vanuit het midden van jullie broeders zoals jullie".
Voor hen...het Joodse volk; vanuit het midden van jullie broeders....van onder de Joden jullie broeders; zoals jullie...zoals jullie Joden. Drie keer is de nadruk gelegd op jullie Joden die broeders van elkaar worden genoemd "achiechem atem"- "broeders zijn jullie" zoals dat op meerdere plaatsen wordt genoemd: http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?B...t=10&l=nl&q1=1

In de Bijbel vind je meerdere niet-joodse profeten zoals Bileam de grootste onder hen. Ook naar andere volkeren werden boodschappen gestuurd. Denk aan het verhaal van Jona, Job, Jehoshua...en vele anderen die profeteerden niet alleen mbt het joodse volk maar tot de gehele mensheid. In de periode van de profeten werd men bij tijd en wijle "recht gezet", terechtgewezen. Ook profetieen voor in de toekomst spraken hun boodschappen uit.

Vanaf Noach sloot Gd met de mens een nieuw verbond: de 7 Noachiedische. Dit verbond gold dus voor de gehele mensheid. Later ging het toch langzamerhand weer mis dat uitmondde in de bouw van de toeren van Babel. De mensheid was weer verdeeld en zo trad het vele godendom weer in. De Babylonische spraakverwarring is niet alleen spreekwoordelijk. De boodschappen van Gd zijn wel in de lijk van Shem en Eber bewaard gebleven en die leerschool was er ook in de tijd van Abraham.
Je stelling "De heilige geschriften zijn zodanig veranderd, dat men nu nauwelijks kan nagaan, wat door de oorspronkelijke schrijvers eigenlijk bedoeld was. Een godsdienst, die zijn boodschap niet kan bewaren, kan niet als de universele leer beschouwd worden." vecht ik aan en vraag je met bewijzen hiervoor te komen want de Tora is altijd dezelfde gebleven. Je negeert ook de Mondelinge Leer die gelijktijdig aan Mozes werd gegeven en geleerd gedurende 40 jaar in de woestijn. Deze handelt over zaken die niet ditect duidelijk zijn in de Tora. De Mondelinge Leer, de Mishna, mondde uit in de Talmoed die commentaren, discussies en uitleg van de geleerden registreert. Elk gebod van de 613 worden erin behandeld. Het omvat duizenden pagina's. 

Elke zin in de Tora is te verklaren. Wij hebben een collectie van duizenden jaren verklaringen op dezelfde zin. 
"Oog om oog, tand om tand...."wordt vaak verkeerd geinterpreteerd. Wanneer iemand een ander letsel toebrengt door bv een oog blind te maken dan wort op de "markt" gekeken wat een oog waard is. De oog van een chirurg zal meer waard zijn dan die van een pianist. Wanneer die waarde bekend wordt, dan is dit het bedrag dat diegene die die oog letsel heeft toegebracht diegene met het letsel schuldig. Ik weet niet precies hoe "Indien iemand u op uw rechterwang slaat, keert hem de andere toe." door Christenen in de praktijk wordt gehandhaafd. Joods gezien zou het zoiets als dit betekenen. Alles wat gebeurt, gebeurt om een reden. Wanneer iemand mij zou slaan, dan behoor ik naast de civiele zaak die je hebt moeten belijken waarom het jou overkwam. Vaak zit er een bericht van een indirecte terechtwijzing in en daar dien ik naar te zoeken. Dat pleit de dader natuurlijk niet vrij. Lees het verhaal van Job die weigerde Gd te vervloeken nadat alle ellende die hem overkwam toch bleef inzien dat het ook een reden moet hebben die alleen voor hem herkenbaar is. Jobs vertrouwen in Gd, zijn geloof werd getest (zie daar in het boek Job de voorgeschiedenis). Er waren voor hem geen eigenlijke redenen maar toch bleef hij daar naar zoeken in zijn ijzersterke trouw aan Gd door in zulke moeilijke tijden Hem niet los te laten.
In beide gevallen heb je juist een eigen keuze. Alles ligt in jouw hand. Zoals Gd Adam en Eva al heeft geschapen met een vrije wil door de keuze uit goed en slecht zelf te bepalen, zo zijn wij nog steeds. Je kunt terug meppen totdat de andere zijn oog eruit is of schikken in den minne...je kunt je laten gebruiken als boksbal of willen leren wat enig tegenspoed voor je te betekenen heeft. Dit vereist grote volwassenheid van de mens die hij meestal na veel rijping bezit.
Zo'n beetje na de opkomst van de Islam zijn in ieder geval de Joden over de gehele wereld verspreid en verguisd. Dat door commminicatie middelen als koeriers, boekdrukkunst enz de wereld "kleiner" is geworden is een algemene ontwikkeling van de mensheid. Dat kun je niet op het kridiet van de Islam zetten. Dat de Koran niet veranderd zou zijn vanaf haar openbaring is logisch. Zelfs de Dodezee-rollen geven dit al weer terwijl die veel ouder zijn. Je moet niet naar dat soort "bewijzen" zoeken maar veel meer richten op inhoudelijke zaken.
Niet alle zaken binnen het geloof zijn met rede te verklaren. Geloof gaat over het Woord van Gd en dat is bovennatuurlijk en vaak boven rede en reden. Dat is essentieel. Hiermee zeg ik dus niet dat je je rede moet uitschakelen. Geloof is het kiezen van de juiste middenpad wanneer je aan de rechterkant volledig liefde plaats en aan de linkerkant volledig gestrengheid (wat iets heel anders is dan kwaadheid) plaats.
Over de nheid van Gd waren we het al eens.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Beste ronald, 

Wat betreft het laatste gedeelte van jou reactie zal ik niet al te diep en te lang op ingaan. Het betreft namelijk jou mening, en die mag je ten alle tijden hebben. 
toch zal ik even op het volgende ingaan:




> Geloof gaat over het Woord van Gd en dat is bovennatuurlijk en vaak boven rede en reden.


Dat is dus wat ik bedoelde met mijn hele verhaal. In de koran wordt namelijk geleerd dat we zeker ons verstand moeten gebruiken, en de zaken moeten overdenken. Er is namelijk overal een reden achter, en die mag men overdenken. Maar wanneer jij het bekijkt vanuit jou geloof, dan kom je inderdaad tot de reactie die je hier doet inderdaad... Wanneer je mijn verhaal nog eens zou lezen, omtrent de verschillende goddelijke openbaringen en de opvoeding daarvan, dan zou je het precies snappen wat ik bedoel.




> Zo'n beetje na de opkomst van de Islam zijn in ieder geval de Joden over de gehele wereld verspreid en verguisd. Dat door commminicatie middelen als koeriers, boekdrukkunst enz de wereld "kleiner" is geworden is een algemene ontwikkeling van de mensheid. Dat kun je niet op het kridiet van de Islam zetten.


Je hebt me tekst verkeerd begrepen, ik heb die bepaalde communicatie middelen helemaal niet aan de islam toegekend. Ik bevestigde juist dat het de ontwikkeling was van de mensheid, en dat in de tijd dat deze ontwikkeling reeds had plaats gevonden de islam pas werd geopenbaard.





> In de Bijbel vind je meerdere niet-joodse profeten zoals Bileam de grootste onder hen. Ook naar andere volkeren werden boodschappen gestuurd. Denk aan het verhaal van Jona, Job, Jehoshua...en vele anderen die profeteerden niet alleen mbt het joodse volk maar tot de gehele mensheid. In de periode van de profeten werd men bij tijd en wijle "recht gezet", terechtgewezen. Ook profetieen voor in de toekomst spraken hun boodschappen uit.


Wanneer een geloof universeel is en dus vervolmaakt is, dan zou er geen aanvulling op komen. 

Wat dus wil zeggen dat de goddelijke leer niet in 1 keer en door enkel 1 profeet is gedropt en klaar.

Hierbij werd rekening gehouden met de toestand waarin de mens zich bevond.
De mens werd dan ook niet boven zijn vermogen belast.

Dit is tevens 1 van de redenen waarom god ons meerdere profeten stuurde.





> Deuterenomium 18:18 יח נָבִיא אָקִים לָהֶם מִקֶּרֶב אֲחֵיהֶם, כָּמוֹךָ; וְנָתַתִּי דְבָרַי, בְּפִיו, וְדִבֶּר אֲלֵיהֶם, אֵת כָּל-אֲשֶׁר אֲצַוֶּנּוּ. 18 I will raise them up a prophet from among their brethren, like unto thee; and I will put My words in his mouth, and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him."
> Je hebt hier meteen de Hebreeuwse tekst erbij.


(Deuteronomuim 18:18, statenvertaling) 
_Een profeet zal Ik voor hen verwekken uit het midden van hun broeders, aan u gelijk; en Ik zal inderdaad Mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal stellig tot hen spreken alles wat Ik hem gebieden zal._ 


De voorspelling in dit vers gaat over een wetgevende profeet zoals Mozes dat was. Een profeet die geen nieuwe wet brengt, heeft de taak een reeds bestaande wet uit te leggen en nader toe te lichten. Zo'n profeet wordt in functie gesteld, of zoals Jezus zegt:"..om te vervullen (Matth 5:17-18)" 

De profeten die tussen Mozes en Jezus verschenen, konden evenals Jezus (omdat hij ook een Israliet was) geen aanspraak maken op deze profetie. Het volk waarnaar het woord 'hun' verwijst, is het volk van Isral. Dus de profeet, zoals Mozes, moest uit het midden van 'hun' broeders verschijnen. 

Wie zijn 'hun' broeders? 

Profeet Abraham kreeg twee zonen: Ismal en Izaak. Uit Ismal zijn de Arabieren voortgekomen en uit Izaak de Isralieten. Uit deze twee broers zijn twee volkeren ontstaan. Dit houdt in dat de Isralieten en de Arabieren broeders zijn. Met het woord 'hun' wordt verwezen naar de Arabieren.

De Profetie in Deut. 18:18 gaat dan ook over niemand anders dan profeet Mohammed (vzmh).

Mohammed is ook de enige die te vergelijken is met profeet Mozes (de enige twee wetgevende profeten). 

_Waarlijk, Wij hebben tot u een boodschapper gezonden, die getuige is, gelijk Wij een boodschapper tot Farao zonden_
(Koran 73:15) 

Hieronder volgen nog meer overeenkomsten tussen Mozes en Mohammed. 

- Mozes is evenals Mohammed geboren uit een moeder en een vader. Jezus werd geboren zonder vader. 

- Ook Mozes werd, net als Mohammed, door velen erkend als profeet. Jezus werd maar door enkelen erkend als profeet. 

- Mozes werd tijdens zijn leven aangesteld als de leider van de Isralieten. Jezus werd maar door 12 discipelen erkend als hun leraar. Mohammed (vzmh) werd net als Mozes door zijn hele volk erkend als profeet. Ook in dit geval lijkt Mohammed(vzmh) meer op Mozes. 

- * Mozes kreeg een wet die hij aan zijn volk moest verkondigen(Deuteronomuim 33:4). Jezus kwam niet met een wet, hij kwam alleen maar om te vervullen: 

_Meent niet, dat ik gekomen ben om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; ik ben niet gekomen om te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen._ (Mattheus 5:17) 

Deuterononmium 18:20 vermeldt dat een valse profeet gedood zal worden: 

_Maar een profeet die overmoedig genoeg is om in Mijn naam een woord te spreken, dat Ik hem niet gebood te spreken , of die in den naam van andere goden spreekt - die profeet zal sterven._ 

Indien er een valse profeet zou opstaan die deze profetie in Deut 18:18 zou opeisen zou hij een goddelijke straf oplopen. Zijn plan zou worden verijdeld en hij zou de dood vinden. Als profeet Mohammed (vzmh) een valse profeet zou zijn, zou hij volgens de Bijbel een goddelijke straf moeten krijgen in de vorm van de dood. Aangezien Mohammed (vzmh) een dergelijke straf niet heeft gehad, is zijn profeetschap moeilijk als vals te betittelen.


Dan nog iets :

_Of men geeft het boek aan een die niet kan lezen, zeggende lees toch dit, en hij zegt: ik kan niet lezen."_ Jesaja 29:12 

Het is bekend dat Mohammed (vzmh) zijn eerste openbaring ontving in de grot "Al Hira". In de grot sprak de engel Gabriel tegen Mohammed (vzmh) en zei: 

"Lees (Iqra)", En Mohammed (vzmh) antwoordde: "Ik kan niet lezen.... (Sahih Boecharie). 

Dit vers in Jesaja 29:12 wordt ondersteund door Deut 18:18 waarin God het volgende aan Mozes openbaarde: 

...Ik zal inderdaad mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal stellig tot hen spreken alles wat ik hem gebieden zal 

Deze Bijbelse tekst stelde Mozes op de hoogte van het feit dat de aangekondigde profeet analfabeet zou zijn. Een van de bijnamen van Mohammed is 'Oemmi', wat 'ongeletterde' betekent. 

De allereerste koran verzen luiden: 
_Lees, in de naam van uw Heer, Die schiep. Die de mens uit geronnen bloed schiep. Lees, want uw Heer is de meest Eerbied waardige._
(Qoraan 96:1/3). 

ZO zou ik er nog veel dieper op in kunnen gaan, maar ik zelf hou totaal niet van het verwijzen naar profetieen uit andere geschriften. Maar wanneer jij dat nodig acht dan zal ik dat doen..


vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Yaron

Ah de drie-eenheid...

Wat is de mens? Een lichaam, een geest en een ziel. 3 essentiele delen die zonder elkaar niet compleet zijn, een eenheid. Als we naar een mens kijken zien we 1 persoon. Nou wat mij betreft is het in principe net zo simpel als we G'd zien. Want zijn we ook niet naar de gelijkenis van G'd gemaakt?

De Vader is de Ziel, de bron van alles. De Zoon is G'd geopenbaard in de creatie, en tevens het rechtvaardige wat werd geofferd ter verzoening van het onrechtvaardige. En de Geest die in alles is en alles verbindt, in de Geest hebben we communie met G'd.

----------


## Wortel

> Dit is werkelijk waar een groffe leugen!!
> 
> Kun je me aanwijzen waar in de bijbel staat dat we moeten geloven in de 3 eenheid?
> 
> Jezus heeft er keer op keer nadruk op gelegd dat hij niet 1 is met god.
> Ik zal dan ook even wat verzen citeren:
> 
> (Mattheus 19:17) En Hij zeide tot hem: Wat noemt gij Mij goed? Niemand is goed dan Een, namelijk God. 
> 
> ...


Op deze manier heb ik eerlijk gezegd weinig behoefte meer om met jou te communiceren, Mohammed. Je luistert niet naar wat er inhoudelijk wordt gezegd, je herhaalt alleen maar je eigen standpunten en je noemt dat wat essentieel is voor miljoenen Christenen en datgene waar ze hun diepste zelfverstaan en hun teerste imaan in beleven een leugen. Eerlijk gezegd begin ik steeds minder te geloven dat een dialoog met jouw type moslims mogelijk is. 
Het enige dat je hiermee bereikt is dat je bij mijn achterban het beeld bevestigd dat deze vorm van Islam -er zijn er gelukkig meerdere- de wereld in tween splijt. 
Ik wens je oprecht nog een goed en gezegend leven, maar deze vorm van Islam kan van mij de hoogste boom in.

wa salam

----------


## naam

> Dan raad ik je aan om de bijbel te lezen en te bestuderen , als jij dit zo gemakkelijk kan zeggen.


Jij weet kennelijk wat Jezus gedacht heeft. Knap!

Praat jij in het dagelijks leven net zo zoals je schrijft?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Naam,

Alles goed? Snowwhite zit lekker aan de koffie met koekjes!




> Wat probeer je dan wel te zeggen? Wat is het doel daarvan omdat te beweren.


Vaak wordt de islam in een naam genoemd met woestijnreligie, of religie van de arabieren. Je hebt dit zelf kunnen lezen van de Baron's hand (woestijn) en van Chirpy's hand (arabieren). Muhammed wil gewoon duidelijk maken, dat de profeet vrede zij met hem, is gezonden naar de gehele mensheid. Zoals je wel weet, de meeste moslims zijn niet arabisch.





> Men probeert dat in je mond te leggen omdat in je posten een soort van superioriteitstoontje zit, van zo ik heb de waarheid in pacht.


Ik vind zelf dat je heel vaak uitspraken van ons negatief interpreteert. Ik hoop toch dat je gaandeweg ons beter leert begrijpen.




> Zoals over die drie eenheid, hoe weet jij nou wat Jezus gedacht zou hebben en wat zijn overwegingen zjin geweest. Dat kun je gewoon niet weten en dus ook niet beweren.


Zoals je misschien wel begrepen hebt is Muhammed een ex-christen. Mij is nog onduidelijk of hij nou katholiek was of protestants........(dit is een hint voor wie dit leest....)
De 3-eenheid is pas 3 eeuwen later bepaald. Om te weten wat de leer van Jezus vrede zij met hem was, dient men terug te keren naar de bronnen. Hier is nog wat dispuut over wat betreft de keuze van de boeken van het nieuwe testament (zoals het evangelie van barnabas), maar dit terzijde. Om in dialoog te gaan met een christen moet je dus bewijsmateriaal halen uit hun eigen bronnen. Een aya (vers) uit de koran zullen ze niet als bewijs zien of geloven.
Studie van de bijbel, doet bevestigen dat de 3-eenheid inderdaad niet tot de oorspronkelijke leer hoort, zie ook het openingsstuk waarmee ik begon, door christenen zelf geschreven.
Ik ga soms zelfs zo ver, dat ik een vers uit het nieuwe testament opzoek in het oude grieks en dan ofwel met vertaalmachine ofwel in transliteratie vorm onderzoek en analyseer. De uitkomst is steeds dezelfde: de 3-eenheid behoort niet tot de oorspronkelijke leer.

Groetjes snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel,




> Op deze manier heb ik eerlijk gezegd weinig behoefte meer om met jou te communiceren, Mohammed. Je luistert niet naar wat er inhoudelijk wordt gezegd, je herhaalt alleen maar je eigen standpunten en je noemt dat wat essentieel is voor miljoenen Christenen en datgene waar ze hun diepste zelfverstaan en hun teerste imaan in beleven een leugen. Eerlijk gezegd begin ik steeds minder te geloven dat een dialoog met jouw type moslims mogelijk is. 
> Het enige dat je hiermee bereikt is dat je bij mijn achterban het beeld bevestigd dat deze vorm van Islam -er zijn er gelukkig meerdere- de wereld in tween splijt. 
> Ik wens je oprecht nog een goed en gezegend leven, maar deze vorm van Islam kan van mij de hoogste boom in.
> 
> wa salam


Het zou jammer zijn als je uit deze topic zou verdwijnen.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Op deze manier heb ik eerlijk gezegd weinig behoefte meer om met jou te communiceren, Mohammed. Je luistert niet naar wat er inhoudelijk wordt gezegd, je herhaalt alleen maar je eigen standpunten en je noemt dat wat essentieel is voor miljoenen Christenen en datgene waar ze hun diepste zelfverstaan en hun teerste imaan in beleven een leugen. Eerlijk gezegd begin ik steeds minder te geloven dat een dialoog met jouw type moslims mogelijk is. 
> Het enige dat je hiermee bereikt is dat je bij mijn achterban het beeld bevestigd dat deze vorm van Islam -er zijn er gelukkig meerdere- de wereld in tween splijt. 
> Ik wens je oprecht nog een goed en gezegend leven, maar deze vorm van Islam kan van mij de hoogste boom in.
> 
> wa salam




Best wortel,

Wanneer jij beweerd dat iets voortkomt uit goddelijk openbaring,en dat zonder enige vorm van bewijs zegt, terwijl ik weet dat het helemaal niet waar is. Wat moet ik dan doen? Gewoon ja en amen knikken? Of gewoon laten zien dat het een leugen is?

IK zelf ben een hele eerlijke persoon, waardoor ik kies voor het laatste. Verder zeg je dat ik niet luister tewijl je jezelf geregeld tegen spreekt, om mij te kunnen verwarren.. 

Een voorbeeld:

Je hebt nergens gezegd dat je in jezus gelooft als deel van god , door het ook weer te ontkennen.

Wanneer ik je vraag om duidelijkheid verwijs je me door om alles nog eens over te lezen..

Ik bedoel jou manier van doen en laten laat mij al zien , dat je zelf niet zeker bent van dat gene dat jij tracht te verdedigen.





> Eerlijk gezegd begin ik steeds minder te geloven dat een dialoog met jouw type moslims mogelijk is.


Snap ik volkomen! Het is dan ook onmogelijk om mij iets wijs te maken, omtent de bijbel, dat ik niet weet.

Ik bedoel een zuster hier boven haalde de griekse bijbel aan. IK bedoel wanneer ik de griekse en de hebreeuwse bijbel bij de discussie haal, dan is jou verdediging van de romeins/griekse goden doctrine helemaal hopeloos, aangezien die twee bijbels veel meer bij de oorspronkelijke bijbel liggen, dan de nederlands vertaling ervan!

En ja, mijn studie omvat ook de geschriften in die talen.



> Ik wens je oprecht nog een goed en gezegend leven, maar deze vorm van Islam kan van mij de hoogste boom in.


De waarheid is niet altijd even leuk mijn beste.. 
Verder heb ik volkomen respect voor jou als persoon, dat meen ik oprecht. Het is enkel zo dat het behoorlijk jammer is, dat je zo reageert. Mijn ervaring is dan ook niet anders. Het betreft namelijk wel de kern van iemand geloof die even omlaag wordt gehaald door de bijbel zelf.

Mijn ervaring is dat wanneer je je in deze situatie bevind , waarin jij je nu bevind, dat de oplossing naderbij is dan je denkt!

IK wens je ook echt het aller beste toe, en hoop dat je de stof nog eens zal overdenken mijn beste...

Je heb nu in iedergeval in je achterhoofd.

Pas op jezelf, en hoop van ganze harte dat ik je zal spreken in de toekomst.


muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Ah de drie-eenheid...
> 
> Wat is de mens? Een lichaam, een geest en een ziel. 3 essentiele delen die zonder elkaar niet compleet zijn, een eenheid. Als we naar een mens kijken zien we 1 persoon. Nou wat mij betreft is het in principe net zo simpel als we G'd zien. Want zijn we ook niet naar de gelijkenis van G'd gemaakt?


Dit is een vergelijking die onmogelijk opgaat!!

God is 1 en staat boven ieder schepsel. IK ben een schepsel van god, net als jij. En de gene die jij tot deel van god bekroond, is net zoveel een creatie van de almachtige als jij en ik!

Je moet niet vergeten dat god altijdzijnd is, en dus bestond ver voor Zijn creaties, waarvan jezus 1 van die creaties is. Want vergeet niet dat het geval van jezus 1 is met die van adam.

Adam had zelfs geen vader. 

In welk geschrift wordt adam dan als deel van god gezien?





> De Vader is de Ziel, de bron van alles. 
> De Zoon is G'd geopenbaard in de creatie, en tevens het rechtvaardige wat werd geofferd ter verzoening van het onrechtvaardige. En de Geest die in alles is en alles verbindt, in de Geest hebben we communie met G'd.


Je moet niet vergeten dat god geen enkele schepsel nodig heeft. Wij zijn het die Hem nodig hebben. Wij zijn dus afhankelijk van Hem, en Hij totaal niet van ons!

Je vergelijking met lichaam en ziel is een beetje armoedig, aangezien het lichaam niet zonder de ziel kan. Terwijl god helemaal geen schepsel nodig heeft!

Dit betekend dus dat er absoluut geen schepsel nodig is om de Almachtige bij 1 te houden!!


wa salam/vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Wortel

> Wanneer jij beweerd dat iets voortkomt uit goddelijk openbaring,en dat zonder enige vorm van bewijs zegt, terwijl ik weet dat het helemaal niet waar is. Wat moet ik dan doen? Gewoon ja en amen knikken? Of gewoon laten zien dat het een leugen is?


Je doet alsof jij wel de objectieve waarheid bezit. De pretentie alleen al.
Pas maar op dat je jezelf geen deelgenoot van Allah Ta'ala maakt.

Wat je moet doen is over en weer met eerbied en respect bij elkaar informeren hoe het komt dat de ene komt tot dit geloof en de ander tot dat geloof. Maar sommige moslims kunnen kennelijk niet leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip en dat maakt ze zo onuitstaanbaar. 




> Je hebt nergens gezegd dat je in jezus gelooft als deel van god , door het ook weer te ontkennen.
> Wanneer ik je vraag om duidelijkheid verwijs je me door om alles nog eens over te lezen..


...Omdat je nergens blijk geeft iets te _wllen_ begrijpen van wat ik je aanreik. Dan hoef je het er inhoudelijk nog niet mee eens te zijn, maar het vervolgens een grove leugen noemen snijdt iedere vorm van communicatie af.




> Snap ik volkomen! Het is dan ook onmogelijk om mij iets wijs te maken, omtent de bijbel, dat ik niet weet.


Je bedoelt dat het onmogelijk voor je is om je te verplaatsen in een ander die zijn of haar geloof net zo serieus neemt.




> Ik bedoel een zuster hier boven haalde de griekse bijbel aan. IK bedoel wanneer ik de griekse en de hebreeuwse bijbel bij de discussie haal, dan is jou verdediging van de romeins/griekse goden doctrine helemaal hopeloos, aangezien die twee bijbels veel meer bij de oorspronkelijke bijbel liggen, dan de nederlands vertaling ervan!


Met alle respect maar dat is gezever. Ik lees zelf de oorspronkelijke Bijbel in het Grieks n het Hebreeuws en ze staan dan ook bij mij op mijn bureau. De Nederlandse vertalingen gaan allemaal direct op die oorspronkelijke Bijbel terug. Alweer: Gun jezelf maar geen luxe die je je niet kunt veroorloven. 




> De waarheid is niet altijd even leuk mijn beste..


Wat moet er van Allah Ta'ala worden als jij met je waarheidsbegrip nog eens met pensioen gaat.
Gaat er nu echt geen lampje bij je branden waar het gaat over je houding naar andersgelovigen toe als zowel Reallife als ondergetekende -beide praktizerend christen- dreigen af te haken in een poging tot open dialoog?




> Verder heb ik volkomen respect voor jou als persoon, dat meen ik oprecht. Het is enkel zo dat het behoorlijk jammer is, dat je zo reageert. Mijn ervaring is dan ook niet anders. Het betreft namelijk wel de kern van iemand geloof die even omlaag wordt gehaald door de bijbel zelf.


Jouw probleem is dat je de Bijbel leest met de bril op van een specifieke interpretatie van wat de dogmatiek van de Islam zou stellen. Anders gezegd: Je laat de Bijbel buikspreken vanuit je eigen opvattingen en veegt een oprecht verkeren met de Bijbel door miljoenen christenen van eeuwen maar even van tafel omdat je vol bent van je eigen waarheid.




> Mijn ervaring is dat wanneer je je in deze situatie bevind , waarin jij je nu bevind, dat de oplossing naderbij is dan je denkt!


Maak je over mijn psychohygine, mijn sociale verkeer en mijn geloof maar geen zorgen. 




> IK wens je ook echt het aller beste toe, en hoop dat je de stof nog eens zal overdenken mijn beste...


Ik wens je zowel het eerste als het tweede wederzijds toe. 
------------------------------



> Het zou jammer zijn als je uit deze topic zou verdwijnen.


@Snowwhite, Ik geloof dat Allah's schepping flonkert als Zijn licht over en door een diamant. Die duizenden kleuren schitteren allemaal anders, en jouw kleur schittert dus ook heel anders dan n van mijn andere gesprekspartners.  :knipoog:

----------


## naam

> Je doet alsof jij wel de objectieve waarheid bezit. De pretentie alleen al.
> Pas maar op dat je jezelf geen deelgenoot van Allah Ta'ala maakt.
> 
> Wat je moet doen is over en weer met eerbied en respect bij elkaar informeren hoe het komt dat de ene komt tot dit geloof en de ander tot dat geloof. Maar sommige moslims kunnen kennelijk niet leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip en dat maakt ze zo onuitstaanbaar. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Omdat je nergens blijk geeft iets te _wllen_ begrijpen van wat ik je aanreik. Dan hoef je het er inhoudelijk nog niet mee eens te zijn, maar het vervolgens een grove leugen noemen snijdt iedere vorm van communicatie af.
> 
> ...


Wortel, trek het je niet aan, net zoals ex rokers, zijn ex Christenen het meest fanatiek tegen hun oude geloof.

----------


## Tomas

> ex Christenen


Dat lijkt mij trouwens sterk. Ben benieuwd welke kerk.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Beste wortel

Ik heb je reactie gelezen. En zie dat het nergens meer gaat over het inhoudelijke..

IK heb dan ook voor jou als mens heel veel respect en waardering, dat ten eerste. 

We waren hier om een discussie te voeren over het grieks/romijns 3 eenheid doctrine. IK heb deze discussie dan ook volkomen volwassen gevoerd, met zeker respect voor mijn gesprekspartner. Je kan je kan me absoluut niet verwijten, dat ik aantoon, dat iets wat jij zegt nergens op is gegrondvest. En zeker niet op de bijbel.

Je kan me verwijten wat je wilt mijn beste, maar tot nu toe ben ik de gene geweest die bewijzen leverd vanuit de bijbel, en jij helemaal niet. Hoe komt dat? Omdat de 3 eenheid doctine onbijbels is, zoals ik wel vaker probeer te zeggen...

Maar ik Laat het hierbij, of je moet met andere inzichten en bewijzen komen...

vrede zij met jou

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Hallo mensen.
> 
> Toevallig las ik het laatste deel nog even van deze discussie en ik wil er met naruk op wijzen dat ik echt vanwege priv zaken me even terugtrek van het forum. Niet om reacties van wie dan ook. De zorg om mijn jongste (autistische) zoontje is op dit moment zo intensief dat ik echt even al mijn energie nodig heb om n en ander in de hand te houden. Ik hoop op rustigere tijden wat dat betreft. Zou dit normaal niet in een topic als dit vermelden maar ik wil niet dat Muhammad hier een verwijt over krijgt.  
> 
> Snowwhite ik hoop dit soort discussies wel weer op te pakken. Bedankt voor je reactie in de andere topic. Lees ook jou reacties erg graag. 
> 
> Wortel het zou idd jammer zijn als je zou stoppen. Ik lees ook graag mee wat je schrijft.



Beste reallife,

Wat ben je toch een persoon met een hart van goud! 
IK denk dan ook dat jou zoon zich geen beter moeder had kunnen wensen.. Heb werkelijk enorm veel waardering voor jou en de manier waarop je staat in het leven.

Ik vraag dan ook god/allah om jou bij te staan in de moeilijke en zware taak die jij hebt als moeder van ongetwijfeld een prachtig kind.

Pas op je zelf, en hoop wel weer wat van je te horen.

wa salam/vrede zij met jou


muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Yaron

Hai Muhammed,




> God is 1 en staat boven ieder schepsel. IK ben een schepsel van god, net als jij. En de gene die jij tot deel van god bekroond, is net zoveel een creatie van de almachtige als jij en ik! Je moet niet vergeten dat god altijdzijnd is, en dus bestond ver voor Zijn creaties, waarvan jezus 1 van die creaties is. Want vergeet niet dat het geval van jezus 1 is met die van adam.


Ja hier gaat het al mis. Jezus IS het levende Woord. Jezus is betiteld als de eerste en de laatste (een eigenschap die G'd is toegedicht) en alles is door Hem gekomen. De creatie en al wat is is door Hem gekomen.

*Johannes 1*
1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.
...
14 Het Woord is mens geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader.

Vele moslims gebruiken Jezus menselijkheid als argument tegen Zijn goddelijkheid. Jezus was al ver voor hij ooit op Aarde kwam, zelfs voor de Aarde er uberhaupt was. Zijn komst op aarde in het lichaam is tot een doel, tot een taak. En de menselijke zwakheid die G'd zich in Jezus aanmeet toont voor mij de ongeloofelijke liefde en opoffering van de ware levende G'd en maakt Hem alleen maar meer.





> Adam had zelfs geen vader. In welk geschrift wordt adam dan als deel van god gezien?


Jezus en Adam hebben zeker met elkaar te maken. Geen aardse vader hebben is geen argument voor goddelijkheid. Adam is de eerste en Jezus is de 2e/laatste Adam. Door de eerste is alle zonde in de wereld gekomen en door de laatste is alle zonde verzoend.

*1 Kor*
22 Zoals wij door Adam allen sterven, zo zullen wij door Christus allen levend worden gemaakt. 

*Rom 5*
18 Kortom, zoals de overtreding van n enkel mens ertoe heeft geleid dat allen werden veroordeeld, zo zal de rechtvaardigheid van n enkel mens ertoe leiden dat allen worden vrijgesproken en daardoor zullen leven. 19 Zoals door de ongehoorzaamheid van n mens alle mensen zondaars werden, zo zullen door de gehoorzaamheid van n mens alle mensen rechtvaardigen worden. 




> Je vergelijking met lichaam en ziel is een beetje armoedig, aangezien het lichaam niet zonder de ziel kan. Terwijl god helemaal geen schepsel nodig heeft!


Ik vergelijk nergens lichaam en ziel. Ik vergelijk de goddelijke 3-eenheid met de menselijke 3-eenheid.

Vader, Zoon en H.Geest
tegenover:
Ziel, lichaam en geest.

----------


## Snowwhite

Reallife meid, sterkte met je gezinnetje!

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Yaron,

Ik ben het snowwhite, ken je me nog van de discussie hoofddoek in de bijbel?

Johannes 1

1
In den beginne was het Woord (Jezus), en het Woord was bij God (Theon), en het Woord was God (Theos).

*1:1 en arch n o logos kai o logos n pros ton theon kai theos n o logos*

Εν (in) αρχη (het begin) ην (was) ο (het) λογος (woord) και (en) ο (het) λογος (woord) ην (was) προς τον (bij) θεον (theon) και (en) θεος (god) ην (was) ο (het) λογος (woord)

Met het Woord wordt volgens jullie Jezus bedoelt, dus dan is Jezus God. Als we echter de griekse bijbel bekijken dan zien we voor het eerste woord God Theon en bij het tweede woord God Theos.

Theon is God met hoofdletter, en Theos is god met kleine letter in de zin van "een god" zoals bijvoorbeeld satan in de bijbel een god werd genoemd:

2 Korinthirs 4

4
In dewelke de *god* dezer eeuw de zinnen verblind heeft, namelijk der ongelovigen, opdat hen niet bestrale de verlichting van het Evangelie der heerlijkheid van Christus, Die het Beeld Gods is.

*4:4 en ois o theos tou ainos toutou etuphlsen ta nomata tn apistn eis to m augasai tsb=autois ton phtismon tou euaggeliou ts doxs tou christou os estin eikn tou theou*

Let op dat bij dit vers god (Theos) met kleine letters is geschreven!!!!!

Met andere woorden Johannes 1:1 zou moeten zijn:

In den beginne was het Woord (Jezus), en het Woord was bij God (Theon), en het Woord was *g*od (Theos).

Hieruit volgt dus dat dit geen bewijs is voor de drieeenheid. 
Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Wortel,

Ik hoop je ergens anders in islam en meer weer te zien.

Peace  :Smilie:

----------


## At Ayt

> Wortel, trek het je niet aan, net zoals ex rokers, zijn ex Christenen het meest fanatiek tegen hun oude geloof.


dat valt wel mee hoor.. de toon van mohammed is scherp maar niet fanatiek.. 

en waarom zeg je niet tegen mohammed dat hij het zich niet moet aantrekken wanneer wortel tegen hem zegt dat moslims als hij onuitstaanbaar zijn?

----------


## Yaron

> Ha die Yaron,
> 
> Ik ben het snowwhite, ken je me nog van de discussie hoofddoek in de bijbel?
> 
> Johannes 1
> 
> 1
> In den beginne was het Woord (Jezus), en het Woord was bij God (Theon), en het Woord was God (Theos).
> 
> ...


Hai Snowwhite,

Ah hetzelfde argument wat de Jehova Getuigen aanhalen. Het is tot zover ik kan inzien (pittige stof die griekse vertalingen link) niet perse onwaar als wel de conclusie die men eruit kan trekken is...misleidend. Het geheel laat ons de waarheid zien. Jezus is het Woord en is G'd of is goddelijk of is een god. Beetje lastig te plaatsen hoe je het ook wend of keert het laatste binnen dezelfde zin als G'd dus we kunnen aannemen dat Johannes de goddelijkheid van het Woord aanduidt. Dus Jezus is niet perse G'd maar wel goddelijk volgens deze uitleg. Prima! Geen probleem mee.

Wat staat er nog meer in Johannes 1.
Jezus is de creator. Door Jezus is alles gekomen, Hij was er voor de schepping. Niemand heeft ooit G'd gezien, maar als we Jezus zien kennen we G'd. Overigens een ander interessant inzicht is dan het volgende: wie is het die met Adam en Eva in het Hof van Eden was? Overduidelijk G'd...maar dat spreekt dan tegen dat niemand ooit G'd gezien heeft. Maar het klopt prima ze hebben G'd gezien, niet de Vader maar de Zoon. En als je zo langzaam het geheel gaat zien en beziet wie Jezus is en wat Hij doet, en wat voorspeld staat dan krijgt de volheid van de 3-eenheid voor je.

Jezus op Aarde was gekomen tot een doel, tot een taak. Een nederige taak. Hijzelf was altijd zeer duidelijk dat de Vader meer was dan Hij en dat alles tot de Vader is. Als je veel van de argumenten tegen de 3-eenheid gaat lezen met deze nederige positie in gedachten begrijp je pas echt wat er geschreven staat.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Hai Muhammed,
> 
> Ja hier gaat het al mis. Jezus IS het levende Woord. Jezus is betiteld als de eerste en de laatste (een eigenschap die G'd is toegedicht) en alles is door Hem gekomen. De creatie en al wat is is door Hem gekomen.


Hallo beste yaron,

Je zegt dat ik mis ga? 
Sinds wanneer was jezus de eerste en de laatste? 
Jezus is een creatie van de almachtige, net als jij en ik. Zijn Wonderlijke manier waarop hij is gecreeerd maakt hem nog geen god of deel van god. Ik bedoel het geval van adam is veel wonderlijker, want die had zelfs geen moeder, maar dit maakt adam ook nog geen god of deel van god! 

Dit alles terwijl hij daar veel meer aansprak op zou kunnen maken dan jezus, in dit geval.

En daarbij, jezus is in geen geval eerder dan zijn schepper, dat is een leugen die jij hier ter plekke hanteerd!

Ik citeer de woorden van jezus:

_“Het eeuwige leven, dat is dat zij u kennen, de enige ware God.”_
(Johannes 17: 3)


Waarom zegt hij hier NIET, "dat ze ONS kennen , of dat ze MIJ kennen. NEE, hij zegt dat ze "U" kennen! Met andere woorden, jezus stelt zich helemaal niet als gelijke van god, dat is wat de dwalende mens is gaan doen!

In de koran maakt God dit alles duidelijk, door te zeggen:

_“O, Mensen! Aanbidt jullie Heer Die jullie heeft geschapen en degenen voor jullie, opdat jullie godsvruchtig zullen zijn.”_
(Soerat al-Baqarah: 21) 

MIjn beste, jezus christus heeft ons is GEEN geval geschapen, dat is een taak die God toebehoord en aleen God kan, verder niet jij noch ik, noch 1 of andere profeet van god!




> *Johannes 1*
> 1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.


Wat wil dit vers zeggen over het onderwerp dat we aan het bespreken zijn?

IK leg uit:

*1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God.*

Zoals we weten behoord de boodschap van iedere profeet god toe. Dit wil zeggen dat het helemaal niet een boodschap is, die van een profeet zelf is, of iets dergelijks. jezus heeft dit zelf verklaard door te zeggen:

(Johannes 6:38) _Want Ik ben uit den hemel nedergedaald, niet opdat Ik Mijn wil zou doen, maar den wil Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Hier geeft jezus duidelijk te kennen dat het helemaal niet zijn eigen boodschap is die hij komt verkondigen, maar het woord van de almachtige god!

Met andere woorden het woord was inderdaad bij god, en behoord god toe, maar jezus christus kwam die enkel aan ons kenbaar maken!

Hier verklaard hij het nogmaals:

(Johannes 7:16) _Jezus antwoordde hun, en zeide: Mijn leer is Mijne niet, maar Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Nu moet het wel duidelijk zijn dat jezus het woord van god enkel doorgaf, en dat het absoluut niet van hem was!





> 2 Het was in het begin bij God.


Zoals ik hierboven heb uitgelegd, was het woord inderdaad bij god, aangezien het het woord van god is, en niet van jezus, mozes, of wie dan ook!

Maar dit woord wil niet zeggen dat het van de gene is die het kwam verkondigen. Dat moet nu wel duidelijk zijn, aangezien jezus te kennen geeft dat het woord absoluut niet de zijn is! 

Ik citeer:

_".en het woord dat gijlieden hoort, is het Mijne niet, maar des Vaders, Die Mij gezonden heeft."_

Johannes 14:24 (bijbel) 

Dit behoeft in mijn opinie geen verdere uitleg, het moet duidelijk zijn! Mocht dat niet het geval zijn, ga er rustig op door, zal ik het verder uiteenzetten..





> 14 Het Woord is mens geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader.


Wat wil dit vers dan zeggen mijn beste?
Het woord van god is inderdaad soort van mens geworden, doordat het aan jezus werd opgedragen om het aan ons te predikken. Niet dan? Maar zegt dit ook maar iets, over het feit, dat we in een 3 eenheid moeten geloven?

Of in het feit dat de predikker van het woord, god is, of een deel van god?

Helemaal niet! 

Het vers geeft te kennen dat het woord via een mens is gekomen, en dat het woord vol goedheid en waarheid is!




> Vele moslims gebruiken Jezus menselijkheid als argument tegen Zijn goddelijkheid. Jezus was al ver voor hij ooit op Aarde kwam, zelfs voor de Aarde er uberhaupt was.


ah! Hier hebben we een geval die gelooft in jezus als de almachtige god.
KUn je me verklaren waarom dat deze god, die ver voor dat de aarde er was, zo machteloos is, of krachteloos, dat hij 9 maanden in de buik van 1 van zijn schepselen moest door brengen, om vervolgens 9 maanden later op de wereld te komen. Dit alles terwijl de hemelen en de aarde hem toebehoord.

is zo'n god onterend methode gepast bij een god?

Kun je me tefens uitleggen wie de hemelen en de aarde in stand hield, toen jou god 9 maanden in de buik zat van 1 van zijn schepselen, wachtend om kennis te kunnen maken met het wereldse daglicht?

Dit alles is god?

Wanneer jezus dus god is of een deel van god, dan moet hij tefens ook een grote leugenaar zijn, als hij dit kan zeggen:

*Hoor, Israel, de Heere, onze God, is een enig Heere."* (Bijbel, Markus 12:29) 
Zo zijn er nog veel meer soortgelijke verzen!

Het feit is dat wanneer jij gelooft in jezus als god, of een deel van god, dat jij hem hier ook als leugenaar verklaard!

Is het gepast voor een god om leugens te vertellen?




> Zijn komst op aarde in het lichaam is tot een doel, tot een taak.


De boodschap van god over te brengen!
Is een taak die iedere profeet eigen is.





> En de menselijke zwakheid die G'd zich in Jezus aanmeet toont voor mij de ongeloofelijke liefde en opoffering van de ware levende G'd en maakt Hem alleen maar meer.


Dus hier geef je te kennen dat god naar de aarde is gestuurd om afgeslacht te worden?

Waarom zou God Zijn Enige kind opofferen? Is dit omdat Hij van de wereld houdt? Degene die van de wereld houdt, houdt Hij dan ook niet van Zijn Enige kind? Hoe kan God van de wereld houden en niet van Zijn zoon? Zou namelijk Degene die van de wereld houdt Zijn Enige zoon ter dood laten brengen? Kan men vertrouwen stellen in een God die geen medelijden kent met Zijn zoon alleen omwille van het vergeven van een andere zondaar?

Je ontkent hier klaarblijkelijk dat God medelijden heeft, oftewel Hij is meedogenloos. Is er voor de God van liefde geen andere wijze om de zondaar te bevrijden dan door Zijn vermeende zoon te doden? Heeft Zijn Barmhartigheid het zo verordend dat de erfzonde slechts met een afschuwelijkere zonde kan worden opgeheven? Moest Hij nu echt Zijn onschuldige zoon zenden om gekruisigd te worden? Moet dit niet geschaard worden onder de noemer van kindermishandeling?





> Jezus en Adam hebben zeker met elkaar te maken. Geen aardse vader hebben is geen argument voor goddelijkheid.


Dit wilde ik even horen! Jezus en adam zijn beiden een creaties van de almachtige god. Net als jij en ik. Alleen is hun geval wonderbaarlijker, die van adam , meer dan die van jezus, maar over het algemeen het zelfde!





> Adam is de eerste en Jezus is de 2e/laatste Adam. Door de eerste is alle zonde in de wereld gekomen en door de laatste is alle zonde verzoend.


Is het niet laf om adam de schuld te geven van jou zonde? Heeft jezus niet gezegd dat je verantwoordelijk bent voor je eigen zonde?

Ik zal enkel verzen citeren, die zelfs na de kruisdood zijn geschreven!

(Openbaring 20:12)_ En ik zag de doden, klein en groot, staande voor God; en de boeken werden geopend; en een ander boek werd geopend, dat des levens is; en de doden werden geoordeeld uit hetgeen in de boeken geschreven was, naar hun werken._ 

Hier word duidelijk verteld dat je wordt beoordeeld naar jou werken!

ik ga verder:

(Jakobus 2:24) _Ziet gij dan nu, dat een mens uit de werken gerechtvaardigd wordt, en niet alleenlijk uit het geloof?_


Dit lijkt me een duidelijke zaak! Nergens wordt verteld dat je moet geloven in de kruisdood van jezus, om zo aanspraak te maken op het eeuwige leven in het paradijs! Sterker nog! 

Jezus verteld ons om goede werken te verichten om zo aanpraak te maken op een leven in het pardijs!

_Want Ik zeg u: Tenzij uw gerechtigheid overvloediger zij, dan der Schriftgeleerden en der Farizeen, dat gij in het Koninkrijk der hemelen geenszins zult ingaan."_ Bijbel Matheus 5: 17-20

Nergens zegt hij dat hij jou zonde gaat af kopen, dat is een menselijke dwaling!! Hij zegt zelfs in de gehele bijbel niet wat jij beweerd, dat je namelijk in zijn kruisdood moet geloven om aanspraak te maken op een leven in het koninkrijk der hemelen! Dat is een menselijke leugen die de wereld in is geholpen, en helaas ook het christendom is binnen gesmokkeld!

Jezus verteld dat je goede werken moet verichten en goede daden moet doen om aanspraak te maken op het koninkrijk der hemelen!




> Ik vergelijk nergens lichaam en ziel. Ik vergelijk de goddelijke 3-eenheid met de menselijke 3-eenheid.



En ik zeg dat die vergelijking helemaal niet opgaat!
Een lichaam is hopeloos zonder ziel! Een goddelijk wezen, heeft jou niet nodig om 1 te kunnen zijn. HIj is, HIj was, En HIj zal Altijd zijn!

Een creatie zoals jezus heeft zijn doel en zijn functie, maar heeft niks met de eenheid van het goddelijk weze te maken!

Hij is zichzelf genoegzaam, Ongedeeld, Hij is de Almachtige God!

De Heer der Werelden!!


wa salam/

vrede zij met jou

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Wat staat er nog meer in Johannes 1.
> Jezus is de creator. Door Jezus is alles gekomen, Hij was er voor de schepping. Niemand heeft ooit G'd gezien, maar als we Jezus zien kennen we G'd.


In johannes 1 staat niet dat jezus de creator is! Dat is iets dat jij nu zegt. Je kennis van de bijbel is duidelijk gebrekking, aangezien je doelt op johannes 14 met het feit dat je zegt, dat jezus zou hebben gezegd, dat als we hem hebben gezien, dat we dan god kennen. IK zal citeren wat jezus gezegd heeft daaromtrent.. En zal laten zien dat jezus daarmee nergens heeft gezegd dat hij een deel van god is of god zelf!!

johannes 14 :7

7 _Indien gijlieden Mij gekend hadt, zo zoudt gij ook Mijn Vader gekend hebben; en van nu kent gij Hem, en hebt Hem gezien._

We zijn het er over eens dat jezus niet de vader was. jij zegt dat het een zoon was, en ik een profeet. Maar niet de vader. Dus waar doelt jezus hierop zou je zeggen?

IK leg uit:

De bijbel staat bol met beeld spraak. Jezus kwam om de boodschap van god te verkondigen, en vaak daar waar hij over zichzelf sprak doelde hij op de boodschap. Dus wie hem(de boodschap) gekend heeft , heeft (de boodschap van) god gezien!

Een vers verder gaat phillipus daarop verder zeggende:

_8 Filippus zeide tot Hem: Heere, toon ons den Vader, en het is ons genoeg._

Hiermee is het duidelijk dat philippus, en zo ook de rest van de aanwezige, wel begrepen dat jezus niet god was, anders hadden ze zich er wel bij neergelegd wanneer hij zei dat ze de vader kende wanneer ze jezus zagen.

Deze dwaling is dan ook ver na de tijd van de predikking van jezus ingegaan!

En 2 verzen daarna, maakt jezus het nog duidelijker zeggende:

_Gelooft gij niet, dat Ik in den Vader ben, en de Vader in Mij is? De woorden, die Ik tot ulieden spreek, spreek Ik van Mijzelven niet, maar de Vader, Die in Mij blijft, Dezelve doet de werken._

In feiten behoeft dit niet eens verdere uitleg. Het moet voor een ieder duidelijk zijn! Jezus heeft het hier over de boodschap zoals ik hierboven heb vertelt! Want zo zegt hij... " woorden, die Ik tot ulieden spreek, spreek Ik van Mijzelven niet".

En hij heeft gelijk, want in die zin, zijn jezus en God 1. De boodschap die jezus kwam predikken behoord god toe. Maar deze is dan absoluut niet van jezus zelf!

(Johannes 7:16) _Jezus antwoordde hun, en zeide: Mijn leer is Mijne niet, maar Desgenen, Die Mij gezonden heeft._

Met andere woorden, wie kennis maakt met de leer die jezus predikt en die god toebehoort, maakt kennis met de almachtige god!! 

Maar jezus heeft nergens gezegd dat hij god is of een deel van god, want dat was hij geheel niet!!





> ..langzaam het geheel gaat zien en beziet wie Jezus is en wat Hij doet, en wat voorspeld staat dan krijgt de volheid van de 3-eenheid voor je.


Juist ja, een menselijke dwaling!!



wa salam / vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Wortel

> 1:1 en arch n o logos kai o logos n pros ton theon kai theos n o logos
> 
> Εν (in) αρχη (het begin) ην (was) ο (het) λογος (woord) και (en) ο (het) λογος (woord) ην (was) προς τον (bij) θεον (theon) και (en) θεος (god) ην (was) ο (het) λογος (woord)
> 
> Met het Woord wordt volgens jullie Jezus bedoelt, dus dan is Jezus God. Als we echter de griekse bijbel bekijken dan zien we voor het eerste woord God Theon en bij het tweede woord God Theos.
> 
> Theon is God met hoofdletter, en Theos is god met kleine letter in de zin van "een god" zoals bijvoorbeeld satan in de bijbel een god werd genoemd:


Eigenlijk heb ik mijn geloof dat reageren op deze en andere redeneringen om de drie-eenheid onderuit te willen halen totaal verloren omdat er toch niet geluisterd wordt naar wat een ander aandraagt, maar ik zal nog n keer reageren om te laten zien dat b.v. het bovenstaande volslagen onzin is. Met de eerste basisbeginselen van de Griekse grammatica wordt hier al een loopje genomen om het eigen gelijk te "bewijzen".

Ten eerste is dat verhaal van de hoofdletter en de kleine letter voor Theos gewoon niet waar. In het oorspronkelijke Grieks staat voor beiden precies dezelfde letter. Wat nog veel belangrijker is: er is precies dezelfde God, want precies hetzelfde onderwerp bedoelt, en dat blijkt uit het feit dat we hier te maken hebben met eerst een accusativus (een vierde naamval) en dat wordt met een voorzetsel "bij" Theon. Het tweede woord voor God "Theos" is een nominativus (een eerste naamval). Vergelijk dit met een ander Grieks woord "Doulos" (de slaaf) met dezelfde uitgang waarbij je precies hetzelfde effect krijgt 

nominativus: 'o δоυλος Theos
genitivus: του δоυλου
dativus: τoo δоυλoo
accusativus: τον δоυλον Theon

Zo kan ik bij ieder van deze redeneringen wel iets zeggen maar jullie willen klaarblijkelijk niet gestoord worden in je eigen waarheid over de rug van andermans geloof. Zo zij het. 
Ik zal jullie verder niet ophouden. Schrijf vooral nog meer onzin. Ik zal jullie niet meer voor de voeten lopen. Ik schrijf dit zonder enige rancune of ressentiment maar mijn geloof in deze dialoog ben ik gewoon kwijt.
Verder moet God maar zorgen....

----------


## Wortel

> Wortel, trek het je niet aan, net zoals ex rokers, zijn ex Christenen het meest fanatiek tegen hun oude geloof.


@Naam, ik waardeer je medeleven en zorg en je hebt zeker gelijk. Maar het maakt mij niet uit of iemand wat voor ex dan ook maar is als het over zijn of haar geloof gaat. Waar het mij om gaat is de totale desinteresse en het totale onvermogen om een ander zijn eigenheid te gunnen waar het gaat over iemands verbondenheid met de Eeuwige. En met deze gang voeg ik mij in het het grote koor van de mystici van alle eeuwen. Letterlijk duizend jaar geleden zaten de mystici van alle godsdiensten al eendrachtig samen op het tempelplein en riepen dat de Bron van alle verschillende wegen van geloof toch uiteindelijk die ne onbenoembare God is. Maar er is ook de naakte machtsstrijd van mensen die, in het willen koesteren van hun ego, hun eigen waarheid als absoluut geldend willen opleggen aan heel de wereld om hen heen. Die kracht is soms gewoon te sterk en daarom verlaat deze mysticus nu het tempelplein en zoekt de stilte om te verwijlen bij de Bron.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

salam beste wortel, en andere forum leden,

Aller eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik het hier bij ga laten , wat betreft dit forum. IK zal dan ook nergens meer reageren.

Wel wil ik even mijn intenties verduidelijken.

Het mag duidelijk zijn dat iedereen er op een Dag alleen voor zal staan. Niet je ouders, noch je vrienden, noch degenen die je buiten God/Allah plachte te aanbidden, zullen in staat zijn jou op die Dag enig voordeel te verschaffen.

Daarom hebben ik vanuit bezorgdheid en medeleven middels dit topic getracht de Leiding te verduidelijken voor mijn christelijke medemens. Het is niet mijn intentie geweest om aan de hand van dit topic te kwetsen noch te provoceren, maar slechts uit te nodigen naar de Waarheid.

Accepteer daarom deze uitnodiging en geniet van een leven van vrede en voldoening op aarde en het eeuwige leven in het Paradijs. Het Ware Geschrift stelt dit alles in het vooruitzicht aan degenen die geen andere god kiezen behalve de Ene Ware God, die ook aanbeden werd door Abraham, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed (vrede zij met hen allen).

De waarheid is tot u gekomen! Accepteert u deze?


Moge god u zegenen, en wie weet tot ooit.

Het gaat u goed beste wortel.


vrede zij met u

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De waarheid is tot u gekomen!


In 49 berichten van 16 tot 22 juni AD 2008.

Kwast.  :moe:

----------


## naam

> salam beste wortel, en andere forum leden,
> 
> Aller eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik het hier bij ga laten , wat betreft dit forum. IK zal dan ook nergens meer reageren.
> 
> Wel wil ik even mijn intenties verduidelijken.
> 
> Het mag duidelijk zijn dat iedereen er op een Dag alleen voor zal staan. Niet je ouders, noch je vrienden, noch degenen die je buiten God/Allah plachte te aanbidden, zullen in staat zijn jou op die Dag enig voordeel te verschaffen.
> 
> Daarom hebben ik vanuit bezorgdheid en medeleven middels dit topic getracht de Leiding te verduidelijken voor mijn christelijke medemens. Het is niet mijn intentie geweest om aan de hand van dit topic te kwetsen noch te provoceren, maar slechts uit te nodigen naar de Waarheid.
> ...


Hoogmoed komt voor de val. Zoveel zelfgenoegzaamheid in een sausje van beleefdheid verpakt, zelden meegemaakt.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> In 49 berichten vam 16 tot 22 juni AD 2008.
> 
> Kwast.



Nog 1 keer dan.

Ja! kan zelfs in 1 bericht!

Mijn boodschap was duidelijk. 3-eenheid was onmogelijk de leer van jezus. Is niet door hem gepredikt, en niet door god geopenbaard.

Zoiets kan je zeggen in 1 post. In dat geval, vind ik 49 nog aardig veel. Maar laten we zeggen dat liefde voor mijn mede mens daar parte in speelde.

vrede zij met u

----------


## naam

> Waar het mij om gaat is de totale desinteresse en het totale onvermogen om een ander zijn eigenheid te gunnen waar het gaat over iemands verbondenheid met de Eeuwige.


 :duim: 

Mij valt het ook op hoe fanatiek sommige moslims ageren tegen de drie eenheid. Waarom, welk doel? Het blijft mij verbazen.

----------


## naam

> Nog 1 keer dan.
> 
> Maar laten we zeggen dat liefde voor mijn mede mens daar parte in speelde.
> 
> vrede zij met u


Anders worden we voor eeuwig door jouw god gemarteld?

----------


## Rourchid

> Mijn Bijbel ken ik ook van voor tot achter. Maar je moet me toch maar eens uitleggen waarom dat niet zou kunnen en welk filosofisch denkraam je hanteert dat dit onmogelijk zou maken.



Klik hier voor : Averroistic Trends in Jewish-Christian Polemics in the Late Middle Ages (.pdf bestand)



> Eigenlijk heb ik mijn geloof dat reageren op deze en andere redeneringen om de drie-eenheid onderuit te willen halen totaal verloren omdat er toch niet geluisterd wordt naar wat een ander aandraagt, maar ik zal nog n keer reageren om te laten zien dat b.v. het bovenstaande volslagen onzin is. Met de eerste basisbeginselen van de Griekse grammatica wordt hier al een loopje genomen om het eigen gelijk te "bewijzen".
> 
> Ten eerste is dat verhaal van de hoofdletter en de kleine letter voor Theos gewoon niet waar. In het oorspronkelijke Grieks staat voor beiden precies dezelfde letter. Wat nog veel belangrijker is: er is precies dezelfde God, want precies hetzelfde onderwerp bedoelt, en dat blijkt uit het feit dat we hier te maken hebben met eerst een accusativus (een vierde naamval) en dat wordt met een voorzetsel "bij" Theon. Het tweede woord voor God "Theos" is een nominativus (een eerste naamval). Vergelijk dit met een ander Grieks woord "Doulos" (de slaaf) met dezelfde uitgang waarbij je precies hetzelfde effect krijgt 
> 
> nominativus: 'o δоυλος Theos
> genitivus: του δоυλου
> dativus: τoo δоυλoo
> accusativus: τον δоυλον Theon
> 
> ...


De griekstalige versie van Johannes 1:1 waarin Gd met en zonder griekse hoofdletter geschreven wordt, is mijzelf niet bekend. Maar een interpretatie zoals van Snowwhite acht ik mogelijk.

Wat jij in beschouwinkje over griekse grammatica overigens voetstoots aanneemt is dat 'In het begin' de correcte vertaling zou zijn van Εν αρχη, terwijl de correcte vertaling 'In een begin(stadium) is'.

Εν αρχη is ook de correcte vertaling van het eerste (samengestelde) woord in Genesis en zowel Genesis 1:1 en Johannes 1:1 beginnen, in het Hebreeuws, met בְּרֵאשִׁית.

----------


## Rourchid

> ha die rourchid,
> leuk weer van je te horen!


Ik ben momenteel bezig met veldonderzoek. Tot 30 juni a.s. ligt dit even stil en ik dacht het kan nu wel weer.

Wat het onderwerp van de draad betreft, de triniteit is per definitie een godsbeeld : moslims n joden kennen berhaupt geen godsbeeld.
De legitimatie van het godsbeeld als religieus attribuut is gebaseerd op, tijdens het concilie van Nicea (325) benoemd tot Gd’s Woord, 2 Timothes 2:13 : _Indien wij ontrouw zijn, Hij blijft getrouw; Hij kan Zichzelven niet verloochenen_.

In 490 van de gebruikelijke jaartelling is het toekennen van ‘niet kunnen’ aan de Almachtige door Dionysius Aerophagus getypeerd als een antropomorfisme, aangezien ‘niet kunnen’ een menselijke eigenschap is. Eveneens beschrijft hij dat strijd tussen onderling verschillende godsbeelden vanaf het concilie Nicea (325) tot en met het concilie van Chalcedon (451), waar de drie-eenheid tot het enige ware godsbeeld verklaard werd, enkel een schimmenstrijd is. 
Geen enkel godsbeeld is toereikend en het heeft geen nut om naar de onderlinge verschillen te kijken tenzij je het bestaan van godsbeeld als religieus attribuut wil verlengen.

Gegeven dat athesme is gebaseerd is op de _afwezigheid_ van een mensachtige godheid (‘een oude, humeurige en wraaklustige man’), kun je athesme dan ook zien als een stroming binnen de paulinische theologie.
Een discours zoals dit wordt door paulinische christenen en paulinische athesten als het even kan een soort onderhandelen over het godsbeeld waarbij theologie uitgeoefend wordt als het beschrijven van openbaring en het hieruit distilleren van een consensus over het godsbeeld, terwijl het uitoefenen van theologie door moslims en joden onderhavig is aan de innerlijke vergeestelijking van de openbaringsgedachte. Maar weiger je mee te doen aan dit ‘onderhandelen’ dan ben je uiteraard intolerant.

Kortom, er is een wezenlijk (onoverbrugbaar?) verschil tussen (paulinische) theologie en dieptetheologie wat ook weer eens uit deze draad blijkt.
Maar desalniettemin wordt het des te duidelijker in deze draad dat in het door de Kora verwerpen (S. 4:171 & S. 5:73) van 'drie' (de vorm van het godsbeeld) het verwerpen van een godsbeeld _an sich_ huist.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Anders worden we voor eeuwig door jouw god gemarteld?


In geen geval alleen MIJN god. Het is ook jou schepper, en de schepper van de joden, christenen , moslims en noem maar op. Hij is 1!


Bijbel zegt het volgende mijn beste:

(Psalmen 89:24) *Maar Ik zal zijn wederpartijders verpletteren voor zijn aangezicht, en die hem haten, zal Ik plagen.*

(Psalmen 3:8) *Sta op, HEERE, verlos mij, mijn God; want Gij hebt al mijn vijanden op het kinnebakken geslagen; de tanden der goddelozen hebt Gij verbroken.*

(Jeremia 51:22) *En door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den man en de vrouw; en door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den oude en den jonge; en door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den jongeling en de jonkvrouw.*


(Psalmen 18:41) *En Gij gaaft mij den nek mijner vijanden, en mijn haters, die vernielde ik.*



Met andere woorden, wees kalm als je ergens geen verstand van hebt.

Reageer maar niet meer op mijn post, dan ben je ook van me af mijn beste. Dat is toch wat je ook wenst?

vrede zij met u

----------


## maartenn100

De discussie die hier eigenlijk gebeurt is symptomatisch. Blijkbaar openbaart die God zich niet zo eenduidig, daar men zijn ware 'aard' (3-eenheid of eenheid) hoeft te bediscussiren. Dat wijst er minstens op dat deze god zich niet duidelijk genoeg (als eenheid of 3-eenheid) heeft geopenbaard aan de mensen, want verschillende mensen (gelovigen in verschillende goden blijkbaar) ruzien over de juiste beschrijving van de aard van de god die ze aanbidden.

Ten tweede is een betere verklaring dat er berhaupt geen goden zijn, die zich kunnen openbaren om uitsluitsel te geven over hun al dan niet 'drie-eenheid'-zijn of niet. De mensen vechten het onder elkaar uit, daar het toch gaat om iets wat in de hoofden van mensen gecreerd werd en door deze discussies verder wordt 'uitgewerkt'.

Hele citaten uit de 'eigen openbaringen van de eigen God' zullen niks uithalen. De waarheid is dat het twee mythologin zijn, allebei handelend over de aard der Goden, beschreven door verschillende volkeren vanuit een verschillend geloof. Maar dat er geen goden aan het hemelgewelf prijken om te tonen wie ze werkelijk zijn, dat kunnen de boeklozen enkel maar vaststellen.

----------


## naam

> In geen geval alleen MIJN god. Het is ook jou schepper, en de schepper van de joden, christenen , moslims en noem maar op. Hij is 1!
> 
> 
> Bijbel zegt het volgende mijn beste:
> 
> (Psalmen 89:24) *Maar Ik zal zijn wederpartijders verpletteren voor zijn aangezicht, en die hem haten, zal Ik plagen.*
> 
> (Psalmen 3:8) *Sta op, HEERE, verlos mij, mijn God; want Gij hebt al mijn vijanden op het kinnebakken geslagen; de tanden der goddelozen hebt Gij verbroken.*
> 
> ...


Mijn beste, jouw god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.

----------


## Wortel

> De griekstalige versie van Johannes 1:1 waarin Gd met en zonder griekse hoofdletter geschreven wordt, is mijzelf niet bekend. Maar een interpretatie zoals van Snowwhite acht ik mogelijk.


Hallo Rourchid, ook weer eens terug.
Er is maar n "griekstalige versie" en dat is gewoon het oorspronkelijke Nieuwe Testament. Daarom is het logisch dat die hoofdletter/kleineletter je niet bekend is omdat hij ook niet bestaat. 
Als ik een giraffe maar lang genoeg interpreteer op mijn manier kan ik hem ook een blokje kaas uit mijn handen laten eten terwijl ik op mijn hurken zit. Dat doet echter aan zijn actuele neklengte niets af.




> Wat jij in beschouwinkje over griekse grammatica overigens voetstoots aanneemt is dat 'In het begin' de correcte vertaling zou zijn van Εν αρχη, terwijl de correcte vertaling 'In een begin(stadium) is'.
> 
> Εν αρχη is ook de correcte vertaling van het eerste (samengestelde) woord in Genesis en zowel Genesis 1:1 en Johannes 1:1 beginnen, in het Hebreeuws, met בְּרֵאשִׁית.


Je laatste zin is zeker juist. "Bereshit" zowel als "En arch" betekenen zoveel als 'van hoofde aan' of zelfs zoiets als 'in beginsel'. Het gaat hier dus meer over een kwalitatief duiden van de tijd dan over een chronologisch duiden van de tijd. 




> De discussie die hier eigenlijk gebeurt is symptomatisch. Blijkbaar openbaart die God zich niet zo eenduidig, daar men zijn ware 'aard' (3-eenheid of eenheid) hoeft te bediscussiren. Dat wijst er minstens op dat deze god zich niet duidelijk genoeg (als eenheid of 3-eenheid) heeft geopenbaard aan de mensen, want verschillende mensen (gelovigen in verschillende goden blijkbaar) ruzien over de juiste beschrijving van de aard van de god die ze aanbidden.


De discussie gaat naar mijn idee niet zozeer over Godsbeelden als zodanig maar over het punt dat Godsopenbaring niet zonder menselijke ervaring kan. 
Een (niet 'De'!) Islamitische ceasuur daaromtrent is dat de enige Godsopenbaring die mogelijk is zijn neerslag kent in de Qur'an. De leer van de drie-eenheid bedoelt zelf niet eens zozeer een Godsbeeld te definiren maar duidt drie verschillende manieren van Godsopenbaring aan in menselijke ervaringen. Volgens mij zit het onbegrip daar veel meer op vast dan op een verschillend Godsbeeld. 
God openbaart zich overigens niet eenduidig, simpelweg omdat Hij zich openbaart aan mensen die van elkaar verschillen. Dat laatste is een gegeven van de schepping.




> Ten tweede is een betere verklaring dat er berhaupt geen goden zijn, die zich kunnen openbaren om uitsluitsel te geven over hun al dan niet 'drie-eenheid'-zijn of niet. De mensen vechten het onder elkaar uit, daar het toch gaat om iets wat in de hoofden van mensen gecreerd werd en door deze discussies verder wordt 'uitgewerkt'.


Mijn antwoord hierop zou zijn dat je daarmee de verschillende transcendentie-ervaringen van mensen zozeer inkapselt dat je het Tegenover waaruit die verschillende ervaringen zijn voortgekomen eigenlijk miskent. Maar dat is weer een hl andere discussie.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Mijn beste, jouw god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.


Psst... Sadistisch. De god van de woestijnreligies is sadistisch. Sorry, ik ben een beetje een taalfreak.
Sadistisch dus. De god van de woestijnreligies is sadistisch. Sa-dis-tisch. De god van de woestijnreligies is sa-dis-tisch. Sadistisch. In achterhaald progressief Nederlands: sadisties.

----------


## Charlus

> "Bereshit" zowel als "En arch" betekenen zoveel als 'van hoofde aan' of zelfs zoiets als 'in beginsel'.


Nietes. Bereshit betekent iets geheel anders.

----------


## naam

> Psst... Sadistisch. De god van de woestijnreligies is sadistisch. Sorry, ik ben een beetje een taalfreak.
> Sadistisch dus. De god van de woestijnreligies is sadistisch. Sa-dis-tisch. De god van de woestijnreligies is sa-dis-tisch. Sadistisch. In achterhaald progressief Nederlands: sadisties.



Hier word ik nou sjaggureinig van, excuus chagrijnig van.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,




> Ten eerste is dat verhaal van de hoofdletter en de kleine letter voor Theos gewoon niet waar. In het oorspronkelijke Grieks staat voor beiden precies dezelfde letter. Wat nog veel belangrijker is: er is precies dezelfde God, want precies hetzelfde onderwerp bedoelt, en dat blijkt uit het feit dat we hier te maken hebben met eerst een accusativus (een vierde naamval) en dat wordt met een voorzetsel "bij" Theon. Het tweede woord voor God "Theos" is een nominativus (een eerste naamval). Vergelijk dit met een ander Grieks woord "Doulos" (de slaaf) met dezelfde uitgang waarbij je precies hetzelfde effect krijgt 
> 
> nominativus: 'o δоυλος Theos
> genitivus: του δоυλου
> dativus: τoo δоυλoo
> accusativus: τον δоυλον Theon


Ik vond het eerlijk gezegd wel een goed argument van je, en ook al heb je gelijk dat het mij toch niet van mijn standpunt afbrengt, je moet bedenken dat heel veel mensen gewoon meelezen.
De eventuele verklaring van de naamvallen maakt echter nog niet duidelijk waarom in 2 Korinthiers 4 Satan theos wordt genoemd, ik blijf dus bij mijn standpunt dat Johannes 1:1 geenszins de triniteit verdedigt. Bovendien is de interpretatie "een god" ook plausibel.

2 Korinthirs 4

4
In dewelke de *god* dezer eeuw de zinnen verblind heeft, namelijk der ongelovigen, opdat hen niet bestrale de verlichting van het Evangelie der heerlijkheid van Christus, Die het Beeld Gods is.

*4:4 en ois o theos tou ainos toutou etuphlsen ta nomata tn apistn eis to m augasai tsb=autois ton phtismon tou euaggeliou ts doxs tou christou os estin eikn tou theou* 



> Waar het mij om gaat is de totale desinteresse en het totale onvermogen om een ander zijn eigenheid te gunnen waar het gaat over iemands verbondenheid met de Eeuwige. En met deze gang voeg ik mij in het het grote koor van de mystici van alle eeuwen. Letterlijk duizend jaar geleden zaten de mystici van alle godsdiensten al *eendrachtig samen* op het tempelplein en riepen dat de Bron van alle verschillende wegen van geloof toch uiteindelijk die ne onbenoembare God is. Maar er is ook de naakte machtsstrijd van mensen die, in het willen koesteren van hun ego, hun eigen waarheid als absoluut geldend willen opleggen aan heel de wereld om hen heen. Die kracht is soms gewoon te sterk en daarom verlaat deze mysticus nu het tempelplein en zoekt de stilte om te verwijlen bij de Bron.


Ik waardeer deze woorden zeer: eendrachtig samen. Maar daden zijn nog belangrijker:

Waar was je, waar ben je en vooral waar blijf je Wortel bij het debat creationisme versus evolutie theorie? Terwijl Ronald en ik voor alles en nog wat worden uitgemaakt en onder vuur liggen, laten jullie Christenen niks van jullie horen.

Ik zou het leuk vinden als je DAADWERKELIJK op het Cyber Tempelplein zou kunnen komen om eens Ronald en mij een hart onder de riem te steken en een halt toe te roepen aan de verregaande "dictatorship of the science" en het daarmee samenhangende verloederen van de maatschappij onder het mom van evolutie en de wetten van God zijn in deze "moderne" tijd niet meer nodig.

Ik zou een steuntje heel fijn vinden.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Charlus

> ook al heb je gelijk dat het mij toch niet van mijn standpunt afbrengt


Zo mag ik het horen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Mijn antwoord hierop zou zijn dat je daarmee de verschillende transcendentie-ervaringen van mensen zozeer inkapselt dat je het Tegenover waaruit die verschillende ervaringen zijn voortgekomen eigenlijk miskent.


Ontkent, niet miskent. Ook niet 'eigenlijk' maar gewoon tel quel.

Die transcendentie is als schoonheid: In the eye of the beholder. Een extreme bergbeklimmer ervaart niet de Berg en een mysticus ervaart niet het Eeuwige, beiden ervaren zichzelf. 
Daarmee is de ervaring niet afgeschreven maar zijn wel de verhoudingen wat verduidelijkt.



> Maar dat is weer een hl andere discussie.


Dat is waar.
Die transcendentie-ervaring laat zich misschien zelfs wel adequaat als drieenheid opvatten. Sommige (christelijke) mystici hebben dat ook wel gedaan.

----------


## Wortel

> Die transcendentie is als schoonheid: In the eye of the beholder. Een extreme bergbeklimmer ervaart niet de Berg en een mysticus ervaart niet het Eeuwige, beiden ervaren zichzelf. 
> Daarmee is de ervaring niet afgeschreven maar zijn wel de verhoudingen wat verduidelijkt.


Hierop spitst de discussie hierover zich uiteindelijk natuurlijk toe: Mag die ervaring er zijn en bestaat zij louter als ervaring, zonder dat die ervaring verwijst naar iets buiten of boven haar? Of is die ervaring een reactie op een initiatief vanuit een door de mens, in zijn alomvattendheid, onkenbare Bron?

@Snowwhite. Vanaf hier is het maar kleine stap naar Evolutie versus Creationisme, denk ik. Ik ben onderweg.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hierop spitst de discussie hierover zich uiteindelijk natuurlijk toe: Mag die ervaring er zijn en bestaat zij louter als ervaring, zonder dat die ervaring verwijst naar iets buiten of boven haar? Of is die ervaring een reactie op een initiatief vanuit een door de mens, in zijn alomvattendheid, onkenbare Bron?
> 
> @Snowwhite. Vanaf hier is het maar kleine stap naar Evolutie versus Creationisme, denk ik. Ik ben onderweg.


Dat verklaart ook veel van wederzijdse irritatie die in dit soort discussies pleegt op te treden.
Wat in de ene opvatting als zelfheiligverklaring dient blootgesteld, wordt aan de andere kant van de streep als authentiek heilig gekoesterd. 
Daar komen ongelukken van. 
Zoals, inderdaad, creationismedebatten vaak meer met de zelfopgezette Kroon als met de onderliggende schepping van doen hebben.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hallo Rourchid, ook weer eens terug.
> Er is maar n "griekstalige versie" en dat is gewoon het oorspronkelijke Nieuwe Testament. Daarom is het logisch dat die hoofdletter/kleineletter je niet bekend is omdat hij ook niet bestaat.


In de context van Snowwhite's posting, die een reactie is op die van Yaron, zou Gd met hoofdletter resp. kleine letter plausibel kunnen zijn.
Immers, Yaron stelt dat Jezus (vzmh) de creator is en Gd met hoofdletter resp. kleine letter geeft in dit verband aan dat het Woord de creator is.
Door Gd's inblazen/uitspreken van Zijn Woord creert het eeuwig levend Woord zijn eigen context : de Schepping.



> Als ik een giraffe maar lang genoeg interpreteer op mijn manier kan ik hem ook een blokje kaas uit mijn handen laten eten terwijl ik op mijn hurken zit. Dat doet echter aan zijn actuele neklengte niets af.


Een giraffe zingt zoals hij/zij _gevlekt_ is.



> Je laatste zin is zeker juist. "Bereshit" zowel als "En arch" betekenen zoveel als 'van hoofde aan' of zelfs zoiets als 'in beginsel'. Het gaat hier dus meer over een kwalitatief duiden van de tijd dan over een chronologisch duiden van de tijd.


Het betreft meerdere beginstadia en daarbijbehorende verschillende (parallel)werelden. 
De door jou beschreven verhouding tussen kwaliteit en kwantiteit wekt overigens de indruk dat jij het verband kent tussen de Schepping en het 'niets' (creatio ex nihilo) waaruit de Schepping voortkomt.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hier word ik nou sjaggureinig van, excuus chagrijnig van.


Sardistisch als samenstelling van sadistisch + sardonisch vind ik wel leuk gevonden.

----------


## Deedat

Gegroet allen,

Ik heb alle posts nagelopen en ik had een vraagje aan mijn Christelijke broeders;

Zoals Ahmed Deedat zo mooi zegt;

Can you give me ONE verse in the Bible where Jesus said "I am God" or where he says "Worship me".

Kun je mij n vers geven uit de Bijbel waar Jezus zegt "Ik ben God" of waar hij zegt "Aanbid mij".

Het lijkt me niet meer dan logisch dat als onze God, onze Schepper, onze Heer naar ons toe komt dat hij ons laat weten dat hij God is.

Alvast bedankt voor degene die dit kan beantwoorden.

Groet,
Deedat.

----------


## naam

> Sardistisch als samenstelling van sadistisch + sardonisch vind ik wel leuk gevonden.


 :grote grijns:  mooi gevonden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik ben momenteel bezig met veldonderzoek. Tot 30 juni a.s. ligt dit even stil en ik dacht het kan nu wel weer.


je hebt niet veel gemist hoor in de afgelopen tijd.. het is hier al maanden rustig..




> Gegeven dat athesme is gebaseerd is op de _afwezigheid_ van een mensachtige godheid (‘een oude, humeurige en wraaklustige man’), kun je athesme dan ook zien als een stroming binnen de paulinische theologie.


 :hihi:  
je bent ook niet te beroerd om nog even wat extra olie op het vuur te gooien..



> Kortom, er is een wezenlijk (onoverbrugbaar?) verschil tussen (paulinische) theologie en dieptetheologie wat ook weer eens uit deze draad blijkt.


je hebt gelijk dat het inderdaad onoverbrugbaar blijkt te zijn ja.. zelfs al wordt het, door bijvoorbeeld mohammed en snowhite, alleen maar vanuit de christelijke leer bekeken zonder het verder te relativeren aan de islaam.. 
het is stikken of slikken.. accepteer je de _'paulinische theologie'_ niet dan is het einde discussie..

----------


## Wortel

> Ik heb alle posts nagelopen en ik had een vraagje aan mijn Christelijke broeders;
> 
> Zoals Ahmed Deedat zo mooi zegt;
> 
> Can you give me ONE verse in the Bible where Jesus said "I am God" or where he says "Worship me".
> Kun je mij n vers geven uit de Bijbel waar Jezus zegt "Ik ben God" of waar hij zegt "Aanbid mij".
> 
> Het lijkt me niet meer dan logisch dat als onze God, onze Schepper, onze Heer naar ons toe komt dat hij ons laat weten dat hij God is.
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor degene die dit kan beantwoorden.


Kijk, daar gaan we weer. Welkom trouwens. Laat mij, als jij echt alle posts hebt gelezen zoals je zegt, eerst eens vragen wat jij mj eigenlijk hoort zeggen in alle posts over dit onderwerp. In het gesprek over de communicatie hieromtrent tussen sommige moslims en zo'n beetje alle christenen zijn we er hier inmiddels wel achter dat dit soort vragen eigenlijk helemaal geen vragen zijn maar statements. Dit soort "vragen" zoeken geen informatie maar willen in wezen gewoon het volgende statement maken: christenen zijn malloten die geloven dat God in een graf heeft gelegen en tot Zichzelf bidt. Je zult in n van mijn laatste posts wel gelezen hebben dat ik op dit niveau gewoon niet meer in gesprek ga. Snowwhite heeft, zeer terecht overigens, het fenomeen van het "Bier und Bratwurst statement" gentroduceerd. In navolging van haar wijze fenomenologie introduceer ik bij deze het fenomeen van de "Couscous Barkoukelekoe vraag van de week aan christenen". Die vraag van Achmed Deedat, welke schrijver ik al heel wat langer ken dan vandaag, is er zo n. 

Maar ik gun je het voordeel van de twijfel omdat je net binnenkomt, dus wederom mijn vraag: Wat hoor jij mij zeggen in mijn commentaren over de Drie-eenheid?

----------


## At Ayt

> Durga wordt gezien als n van de vormen van Devi (de Godin). Ze belichaamt het centrum van de kracht (Shakti), waarmee het universum is gecreerd. Ze wordt vaak afgebeeld met veel armen met wapens en rijdend op een tijger. Hiermee zou zij vele demonen verslagen hebben.


blijkt dat de soennitische deobandi beweging uit azi (waar ondermeer de taliban uit voortkomt) vernoemd is naar het gebied in india dat met durga te maken heeft..  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

beste mensen,

IK weet dat iedereen hier weet hoe het allemaal zit, verder is het niet aan mij of een ander om te pushen. Uit liefden willen we mensen wakker schudden, uit de diepe slaap die mede de oorzaak is van de christelijke indoctrinatie, zoals die vandaag de dag plaats vind, in de kerk en noem maar op!

De waarheid is niet moeilijk van de leugen te onderscheiden! Met alle liefde heb ik getracht om deze waarheid een stukje dichter tot u te laten komen.

Het is geheel aan u wat u ermee doet. Maar feit is dat je niet kan ontkennen dat je dar ooit kennis van hebt genomen!

@ snowwhite

Diebare zuster, laat de brieven van paulus uit je hoofd! Ik zag dat je ze citeerde. Laat die maar buiten beschouwing, is beter voor je geestelijk gezondheid!

Mocht je geintreseerd zijn naar de achterliggende reden, dan zou ik je mijn uitgebreide verslag kunnen sturen over het feit hoe paulus zich heeft weten binnen te dringen tot het christendom, en de hele leer van jezus omzeep heeft geholpen! In de tijd van de predikking van jezus op aarde, was paulus een velle tegenstander van jezus, en dode zijn volgelingen!! 

Vandaag de dag bepaald die zelfde paulus de christelijke leer.. Is het niet van de zotte?

HIj was helemaal geen profeet, en nog accepteerd men dat hij jezus tegenspreekt waardoor zijn leer wordt gevolgd, zoals de 3-eenheid en de zondeval!!

Hij zal zijn straf niet ontlopen, daar kan je van uitgaan..

wa salam/vrede zij met u

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Mijn beste, jouw god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.


Dat was de god zoals die in de bijbel is te vinden. Dus richt je reactie niet naar mij, maar naar wortel ofzo.. Je lijkt de heer wilders wel op deze manier.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> Mijn beste, jouw god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.
> 
> 
> Dat was de god zoals die in de bijbel is te vinden. Dus richt je reactie niet naar mij, maar naar wortel ofzo<...>


Is de god uit de bijbel een andere dan het exemplaar uit de koran?

----------


## Deedat

> Kijk, daar gaan we weer. Welkom trouwens. Laat mij, als jij echt alle posts hebt gelezen zoals je zegt, eerst eens vragen wat jij mj eigenlijk hoort zeggen in alle posts over dit onderwerp. In het gesprek over de communicatie hieromtrent tussen sommige moslims en zo'n beetje alle christenen zijn we er hier inmiddels wel achter dat dit soort vragen eigenlijk helemaal geen vragen zijn maar statements. Dit soort "vragen" zoeken geen informatie maar willen in wezen gewoon het volgende statement maken: christenen zijn malloten die geloven dat God in een graf heeft gelegen en tot Zichzelf bidt. Je zult in n van mijn laatste posts wel gelezen hebben dat ik op dit niveau gewoon niet meer in gesprek ga. Snowwhite heeft, zeer terecht overigens, het fenomeen van het "Bier und Bratwurst statement" gentroduceerd. In navolging van haar wijze fenomenologie introduceer ik bij deze het fenomeen van de "Couscous Barkoukelekoe vraag van de week aan christenen". Die vraag van Achmed Deedat, welke schrijver ik al heel wat langer ken dan vandaag, is er zo n. 
> 
> Maar ik gun je het voordeel van de twijfel omdat je net binnenkomt, dus wederom mijn vraag: Wat hoor jij mij zeggen in mijn commentaren over de Drie-eenheid?


Geachte heer Wortel,

Allereerst wil ik u bedanken voor de warme welkom.

Om meteen met de spreekwoordelijke deur in huis te vallen, wil ik graag wr Ahmed Deedat citeren: "I admire you for evading such a simple question" 

Ik weet niet of mijn Nederlands of Engels te moeilijk zijn voor u. Als dit het geval is kunt u dit aangeven en zal ik zorgen dat ik het in een aantal andere talen hier voor u neerzet.

De vraag luidt nog steeds, aangezien de Christen zegt dat Jezus gezien moet worden als Zoon van God, en als God vraag ik u nogmaals: kunt u mij a.u.b. laten zien wr ik dit in de Bijbel terug kan vinden.

Laten we zeggen dat ik een vriend heb die zich tot het Christendom wil bekeren en graag wil lezen waar hij in de Bijbel kan vinden dat Jezus zegt dat hij God is of waar hij zegt "Aanbid mij". Dan kan ik dit aan hem tonen.

Ik zal uw vraag trouwens met plezier beantwoorden als u de mijne eerst behandeld.

Alvast bedankt,
Deedat.

----------


## Wortel

> Ik zal uw vraag trouwens met plezier beantwoorden als u de mijne eerst behandeld.


In al mijn posts in deze draad heb ik je vraag reeds behandeld. Daarin kun je dus lezen wat mijn antwoord op je vraag is. Het gaat er namelijk helemaal niet om of Jezus van zichzelf zegt "aanbidt mij" of "ik ben de Zoon van God". 
Dat is klaarblijkelijk een bewijsvoering die sommige moslims graag zien, maar zo werkt het niet. 
Dus alweer: wat hoor je me zeggen?




> IK weet dat iedereen hier weet hoe het allemaal zit, verder is het niet aan mij of een ander om te pushen. Uit liefden willen we mensen wakker schudden, uit de diepe slaap die mede de oorzaak is van de christelijke indoctrinatie, zoals die vandaag de dag plaats vind, in de kerk en noem maar op!


Nog meer Couscous Barkoukelekoe. Ga maar een ander liefhebben.

----------


## naam

> Dat was de god zoals die in de bijbel is te vinden. Dus richt je reactie niet naar mij, maar naar wortel ofzo.. Je lijkt de heer wilders wel op deze manier.



Die van jouw vind ik wel anders dan die van Wortel. 

Ik geloof dat die van Wortel er niet op uit is anders gelovigen na hun dood te straffen met het eeuwig martelen. 

Die is wat minder sadistisch (bedankt Charlus).

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Is de god uit de bijbel een andere dan het exemplaar uit de koran?


Naam doelde op de islam, en ik wijs hem erop dat de bijbel er zeker niet om liegt, als het gaat om dergelijke dingen!

Men moet eens bij zichzelf te raden gaan, alvorens men naar een ander wijst. Dat is mijn achterliggende boodschap. IK moet zeggen dat ik deze nog op zijn lichtst kenbaar maak.. IK denk dat de bijbel kenners wel snappen wat ik bedoel.

Ik wil hier de bijbel geen sinds lasteren, want dat zie ik als een zonde.

vrede zij met u

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Beste deebat,

Al zou jezus christus tot bepaalde mensen spreken, geen sinds zullen ze geloven!!

Het is namelijk God die leidt wie HIJ wil.

IK bedoel lees mijn posts, en ook jou zeer terechte vraag. Men heeft daar niks op in te brengen, dan het als kern van waarheid te zien, en te erkennen.

Maar zie hoe men draait, om maar niet de waarheid in de ogen te hoeven kijken:





> In al mijn posts in deze draad heb ik je vraag reeds behandeld. Daarin kun je dus lezen wat mijn antwoord op je vraag is. Het gaat er namelijk helemaal niet om of Jezus van zichzelf zegt "aanbidt mij" of "ik ben de Zoon van God". 
> Dat is klaarblijkelijk een bewijsvoering die sommige moslims graag zien, maar zo werkt het niet. 
> Dus alweer: wat hoor je me zeggen?



Waar heeft jezus gezegd volg paulus, en laat mij maar de schaap spelen die enkel geslacht dient te worden, en verder niks?

Waarom verafschuw jij jezus, dat je hem enkel als een verheerlijking ziet omdat zijn bloed is gevloeid?

Waarom is jou visie van God een bloeddorstige barbaar, die zonde veruild voor bloed! En daarbij zelfs bloed accepteerd van ONSCHULDIGEN??

Waarom is God niet in staat zonde te veruilen voor BEROUW?

Waarom bloed? En waarom bloed van zijn "enigs kind"?

IS dit alles jou visie van God van liefde?

Neen mijn beste . JOu visie van God is die van een gevoelloze bloeddorstige barbaar!!

Dat is godlastering wat jij tracht te geloven!

----------


## naam

> Beste deebat,
> 
> 
> Neen mijn beste . JOu visie van God is die van een gevoelloze bloeddorstige barbaar!!
> 
> Dat is godlastering wat jij tracht te geloven!
> 
> vrede zij met u


 

Vrede zijn met u wordt hier zo wel een obligaat zinnetje. 


Het is overigens in dit geval jouw met een w.

----------


## Wortel

> Waar heeft jezus gezegd volg paulus, en laat mij maar de schaap spelen die enkel geslacht dient te worden, en verder niks?
> 
> Waarom verafschuw jij jezus, dat je hem enkel als een verheerlijking ziet omdat zijn bloed is gevloeid?
> 
> Waarom is jou visie van God een bloeddorstige barbaar, die zonde veruild voor bloed! En daarbij zelfs bloed accepteerd van ONSCHULDIGEN??
> 
> Waarom is God niet in staat zonde te veruilen voor BEROUW?
> 
> Waarom bloed? En waarom bloed van zijn "enigs kind"?
> ...


Wat hebben ze je in dat nest waaruit je bent weggevlogen toch geleerd over waar het Christendom voor zou staan!? In wat je hierboven schrijft herken ik niets van wat ik geloof. Dit is ook niet wat Paulus leert en ook niet de quintessens van Jezus' gang naar het kruis. Alsof God bloed zou willen zien. Dat is griezelige theologie waar maar enkele splintergroeperingen binnen het Christendom zich in zouden herkennen. 
Ik wil dat allemaal best in alle rust verduidelijken als er zaken zijn die je niet begrijpt, maar goedkope schoten op mijn geloof hoef ik gewoon niet meer.
Dus nogmaals mijn eerdere vraag: uit welke bloedgroep van christenen ben je afkomstig?

----------


## Joesoef

:moe:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> . Ga maar een ander liefhebben.


 :Smilie: .

----------


## H.P.Pas

> salam beste wortel, en andere forum leden,
> 
> Aller eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik het hier bij ga laten , wat betreft dit forum. IK zal dan ook nergens meer reageren.


Daar hoopten wij nog.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Wat hebben ze je in dat nest waaruit je bent weggevlogen toch geleerd over waar het Christendom voor zou staan!? In wat je hierboven schrijft herken ik niets van wat ik geloof. Dit is ook niet wat Paulus leert en ook niet de quintessens van Jezus' gang naar het kruis. Alsof God bloed zou willen zien. Dat is griezelige theologie waar maar enkele splintergroeperingen binnen het Christendom zich in zouden herkennen. 
> Ik wil dat allemaal best in alle rust verduidelijken als er zaken zijn die je niet begrijpt, maar goedkope schoten op mijn geloof hoef ik gewoon niet meer.
> Dus nogmaals mijn eerdere vraag: uit welke bloedgroep van christenen ben je afkomstig?


IK weet ook wel dat het doctrine je leert alles te stoppen onder het mom van "liefde"..

Maar is dit alles dan liefde?

----------


## Deedat

> In al mijn posts in deze draad heb ik je vraag reeds behandeld. Daarin kun je dus lezen wat mijn antwoord op je vraag is. Het gaat er namelijk helemaal niet om of Jezus van zichzelf zegt "aanbidt mij" of "ik ben de Zoon van God". 
> Dat is klaarblijkelijk een bewijsvoering die sommige moslims graag zien, maar zo werkt het niet. 
> Dus alweer: wat hoor je me zeggen?
> 
> 
> 
> Nog meer Couscous Barkoukelekoe. Ga maar een ander liefhebben.


Gegroet,

In alle video opnames, fora, audio tapes, CDs, DVDs, en noem maar op waar debatten tussen de 'Moslim' en 'Christen' zijn opgenomen, ben ik nog steeds geen Christen tegengekomen die deze vraag eerlijk beantwoord.

Is het zo moeilijk om te zeggen dat het NERGENS in de Bijbel staat dat Jezus zelf uit zijn eigen mond zegt dat hij God, of zoon van God is? Vragen wij te veel?

Altijd wordt er maar omheen gedraaid en gezegd dat "wij" het verkeerd zien en dat wij "het niet snappen".

Ik snap natuurlijk wel dat als je je hele leven een geloof aanhangt en ziet als het enige ware, dat het t moeilijk is om iemand te geloven die komt en zegt dat je het helemaal mis hebt. Dat is heel menselijk. Natuurlijk stap je niet zomaar van het ene op het andere.

Wel is het natuurlijk voor ons beiden van belang om naar de "echte waarheid" te zoeken. Vandaar dus mij vraag; waar in de Bijbel zegt Jezus dat hij God is. Aangezien een moslim geen moslim is als deze niet in Jezus geloofd. Dus als hij zei dat hij God of zoon van God is, moeten wij zeker achter deze waarheid aan.

Jammer genoeg kan deze simpele vraag na 2000 jaar nog steeds niet beantwoord worden en wordt er nog steeds zoals dat altijd al gebeurde omheen gedraaid.

Ik groet u nogmaals en moge de Heilige Geest u na 2000 jaar eindelijk verlichten door ons dit antwoord te kunnen geven.

----------


## maartenn100

De discussie die hier eigenlijk gebeurt kenmerkt een feitelijke onwetendheid over de werkelijke aard van God. Blijkbaar openbaart God zich niet zo eenduidig, daar men zijn ware 'aard' (3-eenheid of eenheid) hoeft te bediscussiren. Dat wijst er minstens op dat God zich niet duidelijk genoeg (als eenheid of 3-eenheid) heeft geopenbaard aan de mensen, want verschillende mensen (gelovigen in verschillende goden blijkbaar) ruzien over de juiste beschrijving van de aard van de god die ze aanbidden.

Ten tweede is een betere verklaring dat er berhaupt geen goden zijn, die zich kunnen openbaren om uitsluitsel te geven over hun al dan niet 'drie-eenheid'-zijn of niet. De mensen vechten het onder elkaar uit, daar het toch gaat om iets wat in de hoofden van mensen gecreerd werd en door deze discussies verder wordt 'uitgewerkt'.

Hele citaten uit de 'eigen openbaringen van de eigen God' zullen niks uithalen. De waarheid is dat het twee mythologin zijn, allebei handelend over de aard der Goden, beschreven door verschillende volkeren vanuit een verschillend geloof. Maar dat er geen goden aan het hemelgewelf prijken om te tonen wie ze werkelijk zijn, dat kunnen de boeklozen enkel maar vaststellen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel,

Je hebt nog iets anders te goed van mij, later.............

Ik wil even reageren op liefde.

Het is zoals broeder Ayt al terecht opmerkte, niet zo, dat als men de hele koran uit zijn hoofd kent dat men per definitie geen gevoel erbij heeft of de diepere betekenis niet begrepen heeft. Geloven doe je zowel met je hart als wel met je verstand.

Liefde voor de Schepper is inderdaad essentieel, maar niet voldoende. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld als moslima niet zeggen, ja ik draag geen hoofddoek, want ik ben moslim in mijn hart en alle regels aan je laars lappen. 

Ook qua geloofskwesties, kun je niet uitsluitend afgaan op spirituele ervaringen. Er zal toch ook een basis moeten zijn in de bijbel, waarop je iets baseert. 

Daarom is het ook gerechtigd, dat wij jou als moslim vragen, geef ons bewijs uit de bijbel wat betreft de drieeenheid 

Groetjes snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

Ibn Adam, barakalahoefiek en trek je niks aan van de opmerkingen van hokus pokus pas.

Wa assalamoe aleikoem wa Rahmatoellahi

----------


## maartenn100

hmmm selectieve negering van mijn argumenten? Tja, typisch. Enkel lezen wat binnen het eigen kraam past zeker.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Maarten,

Heb je het tegen mij? Want nee hoor jij staat niet op negeerstatus, slechts hokuspokus, naam, Charles en therm op halve negeer.

Als je goed de discussie volgt Maarten, proberen wij moslims de drieeenheid te debatteren met voornamelijk argumenten uit de bijbel. Het lijkt me logisch dat Wortel geen bewijs uit de koran accepteert alszijnde christen.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## maartenn100

ok, Snowhite. Persoonlijk lijkt me de beschrijving over de aard van God door moslims het meest plausibel. Het is bijna "God voorbij alle menselijke voorstellingen".

Dat lijkt me een goede uitdrukking om het onverwoordbare door mensen trachten te verwoorden.

Let op: ik heb het niet over de door mensen hieraan verbonden gedragsregels, rituelen en kledingvoorschriften die God zou geopenbaard hebben, en die voor verschillende godsdiensten blijkbaar anders werden geopenbaard.

----------


## Rishalla

> ok, Snowhite. Persoonlijk lijkt me de beschrijving over de aard van God door moslims het meest plausibel. Het is bijna "God voorbij alle menselijke voorstellingen".
> 
> Dat lijkt me een goede uitdrukking om het onverwoordbare door mensen trachten te verwoorden.
> 
> Let op: ik heb het niet over de door mensen hieraan verbonden gedragsregels die God zou geopenbaard hebben.



G'd, de Onnoemelijke, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.
Talrijk het Ene.


kleine hint! In je zin kan je op zijn minst menselijke weglaten.

Dan schat je het Onschatbare Waarde wat beter op Hzijn Waarde.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

Allah SWT heeft Namen en Eigenschappen. Bijvoorbeeld: Allah/God is Vergevingsgezind. Maar let op, Zijn Vergevingsgezindheid lijkt niet op de menselijke vergevingsgezindheid, zoals jij en ik elkaar kunnen (en hebben....) vergeven. 

Met andere woorden, Allah/God heeft Goddelijke Eigenschappen en die mag je niet vergelijken met menselijke eigenschappen.




> De mensen vechten het onder elkaar uit, daar het toch gaat om iets wat in de hoofden van mensen gecreerd werd en door deze discussies verder wordt 'uitgewerkt'


Vechten is een groot woord in dit geval Maarten, ook katholieken en protestanten kunnen onderling discussies voeren, zo ook moslims en christenen, of soefies en salafies, of sjiieten en soennieten. Wat jij wil is dat wij helemaal niet meer verschillen van mening en we ons met zijn allen onder de humanistische paraplu verzamelen.

We hebben het hier al 100 keer over gehad Maarten. Maar ik zal het nog een keer uitleggen. 
Wat betreft moslims en christenen, uiteraard de drieeenheid is een groot verschil, maar er zijn ook heel veel overeenkomsten. De overeenkomsten die moslims hebben met christenen zijn vele malen groter dan de overeenkomsten die wij religieuzen hebben met humanisten.

Wij erkennen namelijk een Schepper en wij wensen de leiding te volgen van de profeten gezonden door God. Dat is iets totaal anders als leiding te volgen wat humanisten en filosofen uitdokteren in hun eigen bovenkamer. Het menselijke verstand is natuurlijk niks vergeleken bij Goddelijke openbaringen. De mens wikt maar God beschikt!

Dus wat jij graag zou willen zien, zal nooit gebeuren. 

Verder zijn je verwachtingen gewoon verkeerd. Jij denkt dat wij moslims als we maar lang genoeg in het westen wonen een zelfde verlichting kunnen doormaken zoals sommige christenen. Dit is niet waar. Hoe meer ik lees over de filosofen en humanisten, hoe meer ik zeker weet dat dat niet strookt met mijn intellect. Alles in mijn lichaam verzet zich hier tegen.

Ik wil niet zeggen dat jij hier geen humanisme mag "prediken", ik wil je alleen een teleurstelling wat mij persoonlijk betreft besparen. 

En daarom zei ik steeds "ga rechtsomkeert", het is verspilde moeite.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wij erkennen namelijk een Schepper en wij wensen de leiding te volgen van de profeten gezonden door God. Dat is iets totaal anders als leiding te volgen wat humanisten en filosofen uitdokteren in hun eigen bovenkamer.<...>


Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.



> zelf denken samen leven


http://www.humanistischverbond.nl/

----------


## Snowwhite

Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.

Citaat:
zelf denken samen leven 
http://www.humanistischverbond.nl/ 

Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna geloof dat je vanuit primitief nederland prikt. Maar het zal wel niet.

Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht. Snowwhite is niet in staat met u te praten.

----------


## maartenn100

hmmm, er zijn ook humanisten die zich laten inspireren door teksten uit de bijbel. 
Sommige teksten, geschreven door profeten, maar ook door andere schrijvers (koning Salomo, Prediker, wijsheidsboeken, spreuken enz., Jezus Sirach, ...) bevatten schone levenswijsheden. Filosofische en dichterlijke zinnen, die menselijke waarden heiligen. Dat vind ik als humanist bvb. als iets wat waardevol is.


Maar humanisten geloven daarom niet in bvb. dat Jonas in de buik van een walvis drie nachten levend heeft doorgebracht. 
"En Jona was in de buik van de vis, drie dagen en drie nachten." (Jonas;2,2)

Dus, een humanist zal mythe of 'magie' scheiden van wat waardevol is.
Een gelovige gelooft alles. Dat Jezus op water liep, wijn toverde enzovoort. 
Dat geloven humanisten niet.

Dat Jezus mensen aanspoort tot goed te handelen, en je naaste lief te hebben zoals jezelf bvb., dat vinden humanisten wel waardevol en geloven ze wel. Dat hij uit het graf is verrezen geloven humanisten niet, want humanisten geloven dat Jezus een gewoon mens was, die niet kan opstaan uit de dood. Ze geloven wel dat hij een mens was die de mensen uit z'n tijd inspireerde en hoop gaf aan de armen en mensen, waarvoor weinig aandacht was in de samenleving.

Dus er is veel gemeenschappelijk tussen verschillende mensen (tussen humanisten, christenen, moslims).
En humanisten geloven (zijn zeker van) in het het feit dat de menselijke waarden, de omgang met elkaar, de basis is, of het gemeenshappelijke is tussen alle mensen, ongeacht godsdienst, afkomst, huidskleur, geslacht, leeftijd, seksuele geaardheid enz
De levensvragen zijn voor ieder-n hetzelfde. De antwoorden zijn kleurrijk. En die kleurrijkheid te laten zijn en niet de eigen god aan de ander opdringen is een goede daad, die humanisten trachten aan te moedigen.

Dat is wat alle godsdiensten, cultussen, afgoderijen, enz... doorheen de eeuwen transtemporeel (doorheen de tijd) en transcultureel (over verschillende culturen) bindt: menselijke waardigheid in de omgang met elkaar (= humanisme).

Het diepmenselijke, de levensvraagstukken, waar ieder zoekend naar antwoorden, getracht heeft antwoorden voor te vinden.

Maar humanisten stellen: er zijn geen absolute levensantwoorden, die overal en altijd juist zijn. Er zijn wel dezelfde levensvragen. En elke mens zal deze vragen op een eigen manier invullen.
En dat bindt ons. En die diversiteit doet ons ook leren van elkaar. Wat beter is dan de eigen geloofsovertuigingen als absolute waarheden naar voor te schuiven.

Godsdiensten, leren, cultussen, gaven andere antwoorden op de verscheidenheid aan vragen. En elk beweerde dat het zijne of hare de enige juiste was met vele oorlogen en menselijk leed als gevolg.

Humanisten zeggen: er zijn de levensvragen, en er is een diversiteit aan antwoordmogelijkheden, maar over veel zaken weten we niks. De wereld is een plaats waar we ongevraagd in terechtkomen en waar we al doende ontdekken hoe het er is.

En daarvoor heb je geen geloof in goden nodig, om goed om te leren gaan met andere mensen en er een betere wereld van te maken, veronderstellen humanisten. 
In God alleen geloven is niet voldoende, je moet ook de ethische richtlijnen volgen
Maar als je enkel de ethische richtlijnen volgt, volstaat dat ook reeds. Godsgeloof is een 'stok achter de deur' die mensen ooit uitvonden om gedragsregels te doen naleven, maar is niet noodzakelijk om er een betere samenleving van te maken. (wat het doel van religie was en is)

----------


## Wortel

> Het is bijna "God voorbij alle menselijke voorstellingen".
> 
> Dat lijkt me een goede uitdrukking om het onverwoordbare door mensen trachten te verwoorden.


Christenen stellen zich God als de Onbenoembare niet anders voor. Dat is n van de grote overeenkomsten tussen de drie monothestische godsdiensten. Iets anders is, en daar gaat hier de discussie over, in welke gestalte(n) zich de Onbenoembare heeft laten kennen aan mensen. 




> Ook qua geloofskwesties, kun je niet uitsluitend afgaan op spirituele ervaringen. Er zal toch ook een basis moeten zijn in de bijbel, waarop je iets baseert. 
> Daarom is het ook gerechtigd, dat wij jou als moslim vragen, geef ons bewijs uit de bijbel wat betreft de drieeenheid


Een Imam met wie ik heel goede banden heb zei eens: een gezond geloof bestaat voor 60% uit gevoel of beleving en voor 40% uit rede en verstand.
Daar was ik het van harte mee eens. 
Die basis in de Bijbel vinden wij christenen in de gehele beweging die Jezus en de beweging die daarop is gevolgd, gemaakt heeft. Anders gezegd, in Jezus handel en wandel was God aan het woord. Dat is voor christenen het bewijs voor de drie-eenheid. Napluizen welke concreet Bijbelvers precies iets zegt, en dat dan "bewijs" noemen vinden we gemiddeld genomen letterknechterij en heilloos kwartetten met Bijbelteksten. Het gaat om de geest van de tekst en niet om het dictaat. Ook daar zit een verschil, namelijk he lees je de teksten. Ik ken trouwens ook christenen, al zijn ze een minderheid, die zo met de Bijbel omspringen en ik ken ook aardig wat moslima's die met hart en ziel moslima zijn terwijl ze geen hoofddoek dragen.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Christenen stellen zich God als de Onbenoembare niet anders voor. Dat is n van de grote overeenkomsten tussen de drie monothestische godsdiensten.


Mijn beste, MONO betekend 1.. Is er een getal onder de 1? Je weet dat het getal nul niks betekend.. Dus nul goden, is helemaal geen goden!

3 van 3-eenheid, betekent 3, en geen sinds wat anders! 3 kan dus geen ongedeeld 1 zijn. Dat is onmogelijk!

Verder is onder het cijfer 3, het cijfer 2. Wat dus wil zeggen Meerdere goden.

Vandaar is de islam en het jodendom een monotheistische godsdienst, en het hedendaagse (pauluse) 3-eenheid doctrine, alles behalve een monotheistische leer.

Maar fijn te weten dat jou verstand nijgt naar het feit dat god 1 is en ongedeeld. 

Onderzoek bepaalde dingen. Je kan me zelfs pmen met vragen , mijn beste wortel.

vrede zij met u

----------


## H.P.Pas

> 3 van 3-eenheid, betekent 3, en geen sinds wat anders! 3 kan dus geen ongedeeld 1 zijn. Dat is onmogelijk!
> 
> vrede zij met u



1 wolk + 1 wolk + 1 wolk = 1wolk
1 druppel + 1 druppel + 1 druppel = 1 druppel
1 golf + 1 golf + 1 golf = 1 golf 
220 volt + 220 volt + 220 volt = 0 Volt (soms, vraag uw eletricien  :melig2: )

1 + 1 + 1 = 3 geldt alleen in het domein der rele getallen.

Of zich entiteiten (rele of virtule) door rele getallen laten representeren is van geval tot geval te beslissen.
In de natuurkunde is dit vaak wl maar ook vaak niet het geval, in de psychologie vrijwel nooit. 
Voor de theologie zou ik het niet weten.

Zwammen op uw pad.

----------


## Joesoef

> Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.


Alles waar te voor staat is niet goed behalven tevreden  :knipoog: .

Als ik kijk naar hoe men over het algemeen in Iran met het geloof omgaat dan zie ik heel duidelijk humanistische invloeden, zo niet een humanistisch karrakter. Ik kom ook regelmatig op het franse platte land met veel katholieken en een enkele christen dan zie ik die invloeden ook duidelijk. Natuurlijk, in mij zit ook iets humanistisch en daardoor kom ik ze eerder tegen maar toch, mensen zijn niet in te delen in vakjes christen/ moslim/ humanist.

----------


## Joesoef

> Mijn beste, MONO betekend 1.. Is er een getal onder de 1? Je weet dat het getal nul niks betekend.. Dus nul goden, is helemaal geen goden!
> 
> 3 van 3-eenheid, betekent 3, en geen sinds wat anders! 3 kan dus geen ongedeeld 1 zijn. Dat is onmogelijk!
> 
> Verder is onder het cijfer 3, het cijfer 2. Wat dus wil zeggen Meerdere goden.
> 
> Vandaar is de islam en het jodendom een monotheistische godsdienst, en het hedendaagse (pauluse) 3-eenheid doctrine, alles behalve een monotheistische leer.
> 
> Maar fijn te weten dat jou verstand nijgt naar het feit dat god 1 is en ongedeeld. 
> ...



Ik heb mij ooit heel erg verdiept op de grondbeginselen van verschillende geloven, toen al begreep ik het misverstand van sommigen (incl. enkele sekte achtige christenen) over de drie-eenheid. Wortel heeft het in enkele topics hier dusdanig mooi en duidelijk uitgelegd dat het in een word documentje gaat voor op de harde schijf/ uitdraai de kast in.

----------


## Wortel

> 3 van 3-eenheid, betekent 3, en geen sinds wat anders! 3 kan dus geen ongedeeld 1 zijn. Dat is onmogelijk!


En daar klonk weer de leer van de Unicitas De, voor de veel meer dan derde keer. Ik wens je oprecht de zegen van de Eeuwige toe en ik bid dat de Eeuwige Zelf eens de sluier weg zal nemen die ons hartstochtelijke en soms vergeefse zoeken naar wederzijds begrip klaarblijkelijk omfloerst.




> Ik heb mij ooit heel erg verdiept op de grondbeginselen van verschillende geloven, toen al begreep ik het misverstand van sommigen (incl. enkele sekte achtige christenen) over de drie-eenheid. Wortel heeft het in enkele topics hier dusdanig mooi en duidelijk uitgelegd dat het in een word documentje gaat voor op de harde schijf/ uitdraai de kast in.


Dat laatste ontroert me, serieus. Moge het strekken tot oprecht wederzijds begrip. 




> 1 wolk + 1 wolk + 1 wolk = 1wolk
> 1 druppel + 1 druppel + 1 druppel = 1 druppel
> 1 golf + 1 golf + 1 golf = 1 golf 
> 220 volt + 220 volt + 220 volt = 0 Volt (soms, vraag uw eletricien )
> 
> 1 + 1 + 1 = 3 geldt alleen in het domein der rele getallen.
> Of zich entiteiten (rele of virtule) door rele getallen laten representeren is van geval tot geval te beslissen.
> In de natuurkunde is dit vaak wl maar ook vaak niet het geval, in de psychologie vrijwel nooit. 
> Voor de theologie zou ik het niet weten.


Mooie waarneming. In de natuurkunde schijnt licht zowel deeltjes als golven te zijn. Het Licht van Christus is voor christenen zowel het gezicht van de ultieme humaniteit maar daarin en daar doorheen ook het milde gelaat van de Eeuwige.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> En daar klonk weer de leer van de Unicitas De,


Dat zegt genoeg, je bent verzeild geraakt in een grieks/romijns leer, die niks met de Almachtige te maken heeft. Ja, slechts HEM lasteren!!





> Ik wens je oprecht de zegen van de Eeuwige toe en ik bid dat de Eeuwige Zelf eens de sluier weg zal nemen die ons hartstochtelijke en soms vergeefse zoeken naar wederzijds begrip klaarblijkelijk omfloerst.


Bedankt voor je bezorgdheid, laat ik nu het zelfde voor jou voelen, waardoor ik je op de groffe leugens wijs. Je ziet ze, en wil ze niet erkennen.. Zijn de keuzes die je zelf maakt, mijn beste.

Misschien dat je er op een dag aan toe bent om de stap te wagen....

----------


## maartenn100

> Dat zegt genoeg, je bent verzeild geraakt in een grieks/romijns leer, die niks met de Almachtige te maken heeft. Ja, slechts HEM lasteren!!



Denk eens goed na ipv zomaar aan te nemen wat je je als kind werd voorgelezen/gereciteerd. 
Hoe kan je als nietig mensje nu een Almachtige God (die dus miljoenen malen machtiger is/ als hij dan al zou bestaan en geen constructie is van mensen) lasteren? Komaan???!!!!
Als zoiets al zou bestaan, hoe zou het zich gelasterd weten door ocharme een van de miljarden mensjes op deze wereld, die nietsbetekenend zijn tav zoiets groots??

gebruik je verstand ipv na te praten jongen.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> 1 wolk + 1 wolk + 1 wolk = 1wolk
> 1 druppel + 1 druppel + 1 druppel = 1 druppel
> 1 golf + 1 golf + 1 golf = 1 golf 
> 220 volt + 220 volt + 220 volt = 0 Volt (soms, vraag uw eletricien )
> 
> 1 + 1 + 1 = 3 geldt alleen in het domein der rele getallen.
> 
> Of zich entiteiten (rele of virtule) door rele getallen laten representeren is van geval tot geval te beslissen.
> In de natuurkunde is dit vaak wl maar ook vaak niet het geval, in de psychologie vrijwel nooit. 
> ...





Zware onzin!!

Dit alles bestaat zelfs uit meer dan jou rekensom van 1+1+1.
Namelijk miljoenen atomen! Een wolk of een druppel bestaat uit miljoenen moleculen/atomen.

Hoe kan je het goddelijk wezen daarmee vergelijken?
Ben je doof, blind of stom?

Het goddelijk weze staat ver boven ZIJN creaties. En dat soort beginselen van een creatie, zoals atomen of molecullen kunnen we onmogelijk aan God toekennen.

Mocht dit het geval zijn geweest, dan zou HIJ zeer waarschijnlijk meetbaar of waarneembaar zijn. Zoals dat bij alles dat jij noemt het geval is!!

Dus wederom een vergelijking die kant nog wal raakt!!

GOD is 1, De Almachtige, De Ongedeelde, HIJ die niet moe wordt of overmand raakt door slaap!

HIJ die de hemelen en de aarde bewaakt zonder dat het HEM te veel wordt, of dat het HEM zal vermoeien!

Hij de Alwetende,

De Heer der werelden, en de gene achter Alle creaties.

Hij die jou niet nodig heeft , maar jij hem.

Hij is zichzelf genoegzaam.

HIJ is de Almachtige GOD, Verheven is HIj boven alles dat jullie HEM toekennen, naast hetgeen HIJ ons heeft geopenbaard!!

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Dat zegt genoeg, je bent verzeild geraakt in een grieks/romijns leer, die niks met de Almachtige te maken heeft. Ja, slechts HEM lasteren!!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Denk eens goed na ipv zomaar aan te nemen wat je je als kind werd voorgelezen. 
> Hoe kan je als nietige mens nu een Almachtige God (die dus miljoenen malen machtiger is) lasteren? Komaan???!!!!
> Als zoiets al zou bestaan, hoe zou het zich gelasterd weten door ocharme een mens??
> 
> gebruik je verstand ipv na te praten is mijn motto


Ik laster helemaal niemand, Je ziet t verkeerd.

Zij die deelgenoten aan de almachtige toekennen, zij zijn het die HEM lasteren.

Zij die een waarlijk profeet als jezus christus de messias degraderen tot offerschaap, zij zijn het die een pad van lastering zijn ingegaan.

Zij die mensen volgen die geen profeet waren(zoals paulus) , Zij zijn in overtreding!

En waarlijk , mijn liefde is alsnog groot, waardoor ik men erop wijs...

vrede zij met jou

----------


## Charlus

> Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.
> 
> ongelovelijk


Ongelofelijk. Kenmerk van fundamentalistisch ingestelde lieden daarentegen is hersenloos kopiren van hun meerderen.

----------


## maartenn100

Muhamed, ik zei niet dat jij iemand lastert, ik zei dat niemand een almachtige god (zo die al bestaat) kan lasteren, daar deze almachtig is.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.
> 
> 
> Alles waar te voor staat is niet goed behalven tevreden .
> 
> Als ik kijk naar hoe men over het algemeen in Iran met het geloof omgaat dan zie ik heel duidelijk humanistische invloeden, zo niet een humanistisch karrakter. Ik kom ook regelmatig op het franse platte land met veel katholieken en een enkele christen dan zie ik die invloeden ook duidelijk. Natuurlijk, in mij zit ook iets humanistisch en daardoor kom ik ze eerder tegen maar toch, mensen zijn niet in te delen in vakjes christen/ moslim/ humanist.


Heel goed mogelijk. De werkelijkheid heeft veel schakeringen. Maar als je dan toch essentile kenmerken zou willen geven... Geestelijke leiding is toch iets waar religies heel expliciet in voorzien. Humanisme heeft een andere insteek.

----------


## Charlus

> Muhamed, ik zei niet dat jij iemand lastert, ik zei dat niemand een almachtige god (zo die al bestaat) kan lasteren, daar deze almachtig is.


Een almachtige entiteit kun je heel goed belasteren. Raadzaam is het niet. Hebben wij in Nederland dan niet, formeel althans, het verbod op godslastering? Dat verbod is in feite de vaststelling van overheidswege dat god bestaat; iemand die niet bestaat, kun je niet belasteren.

----------


## Joesoef

:eyebrow:

----------


## Wortel

> Je ziet ze, en wil ze niet erkennen.. Zijn de keuzes die je zelf maakt, mijn beste.
> 
> Misschien dat je er op een dag aan toe bent om de stap te wagen....


Ik weet heel wel wat ik zie en ik zie kennelijk iets anders dan jij. God is heel wat groter dan jouw en mijn blikveld tezamen en ik vertrouw mij aan Hem toe via de weg van Jezus. Dat is een stap die ik al heel lang geleden gewaagd heb te zetten. En Allah leidt wie Hij wil.

Salaam

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Ik weet heel wel wat ik zie en ik zie kennelijk iets anders dan jij. God is heel wat groter dan jouw en mijn blikveld tezamen en ik vertrouw mij aan Hem toe via de weg van Jezus. Dat is een stap die ik al heel lang geleden gewaagd heb te zetten. En Allah leidt wie Hij wil.
> 
> Salaam




RESPECT voor jou mijn beste wortel.

Alleen is het verdomd jammer dat veel mensen denken de leer van jezus te volgen, terwijl ze niks anders doen dan de afgoden doctrine van paulus aan te hangen.

Vergeet niet dat ons geloof in jezus als een weg tot de Almachtige God, ons beiden broeders maakt. Maar enkel en alleen wanneer je geen deelgenoten aan de Almachtige God toekent. Verder is het jammer dat je soms bepaalde dingen zegt, die niks met de leer van jezus te maken hebben. Mij is nog onbekend waarom je dat dan doet. 

Ik heb liefde voor de profeten van de Almachtige God( vrede en gebeden over hen). Dat is ook waarom ik de status van jezus ook verdedig, aangezien hij meer was dan een offerschaap, en minder dan God. De Almachtige staat immers boven ieder schepsel.

Jezus zei:

*"Mijn Vader is meerder dan Ik."* (Bijbel, Johannes 14:28)


Vredes groet voor jou.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Joesoef

Deze quote op pagina 11 is niet van mij, Snowwhite:




> Kenmerk van humanisten is nu juist dat zij geestelijke leiding volgen noch geven. Het zou me niet verbazen wanneer voor filosofen hetzelfde geldt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Maarten,

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar als ik er op in ga wordt het offtopic anders kunnen we de topic humanisme heropenen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel,




> Een Imam met wie ik heel goede banden heb zei eens: een gezond geloof bestaat voor 60% uit gevoel of beleving en voor 40% uit rede en verstand.
> Daar was ik het van harte mee eens. 
> Die basis in de Bijbel vinden wij christenen in de gehele beweging die Jezus en de beweging die daarop is gevolgd, gemaakt heeft. Anders gezegd, in Jezus handel en wandel was God aan het woord. Dat is voor christenen het bewijs voor de drie-eenheid. Napluizen welke concreet Bijbelvers precies iets zegt, en dat dan "bewijs" noemen vinden we gemiddeld genomen letterknechterij en heilloos kwartetten met Bijbelteksten. Het gaat om de geest van de tekst en niet om het dictaat. Ook daar zit een verschil, namelijk he lees je de teksten. Ik ken trouwens ook christenen, al zijn ze een minderheid, die zo met de Bijbel omspringen en ik ken ook aardig wat moslima's die met hart en ziel moslima zijn terwijl ze geen hoofddoek dragen.


Edoch is de trinity pas 3 eeuwen later ingevoerd, dus zelfs als je de bijbelteksten niet woord voor woord zou analyseren, dan nog is het niet de oorspronkelijke leer.

----------


## Snowwhite

> En daar klonk weer de leer van de Unicitas De, voor de veel meer dan derde keer. Ik wens je oprecht de zegen van de Eeuwige toe en ik bid dat de Eeuwige Zelf eens de sluier weg zal nemen die ons hartstochtelijke en soms vergeefse zoeken naar wederzijds begrip klaarblijkelijk omfloerst.


 
Nogmaals Wortel, het unicitas Dei is geen islamitische leer. Allah SWT heeft ons de koran geopenbaard via de engel Gabriel AS aan de profeet Mohammed vzmh, niet de grieken of de romeinen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Reallife ook een goedemorgen...........

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zware onzin!!


 :jammer: 




> Dit alles bestaat zelfs uit meer dan jou rekensom van 1+1+1.
> Namelijk miljoenen atomen! Een wolk of een druppel bestaat uit miljoenen moleculen/atomen.
> 
> Hoe kan je het goddelijk wezen daarmee vergelijken?


Ik heb het niet over goddelijke wezens, ik heb het over getallen. 
Jij beweert, dat 1 + 1 + 1 altijd gelijk 3 is. Dat is niet zo.




> Ben je doof, blind of stom?


Nee, mathematisch geschoold. Ik heb daar een zeker begrip aan over gehouden voor wat je met getallen wl kunt doen en wat niet.




> HIJ is de Almachtige GOD, Verheven is HIj boven alles dat jullie HEM toekennen, naast hetgeen HIJ ons heeft geopenbaard!!


Wie zijn wij en wie zijn jullie ? Hij heeft Jou geopenbaard, dat Hij arithmetisch gemodelleerd kan worden ? Geborneerde sukkel. 
(Jij, niet Hij. Dit om misverstanden te voorkomen).

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nogmaals Wortel, het unicitas Dei is geen islamitische leer. Allah SWT heeft ons de koran geopenbaard via de engel Gabriel AS aan de profeet Mohammed vzmh, niet de grieken of de romeinen.


Unicitas Dei is Latijn voor tawheed. 
Of tawheed is Arabisch voor unicitas Dei , hoe je het neemt.

----------


## Wortel

> Edoch is de trinity pas 3 eeuwen later ingevoerd, dus zelfs als je de bijbelteksten niet woord voor woord zou analyseren, dan nog is het niet de oorspronkelijke leer.


Nee, de drie-eenheid is niet _ingevoerd_, de drie-eenheid is _ervaren als Openbaring van Godswege_. Deze ervaring, geboekstaafd in de Evangelin en de Brieven van het Nieuwe Testament, is later _op formule_ gebracht in de leer van de drie-eenheid. En dan citeer ik graag Alfred Tennyson: 

Our little systems have their day;
They have their day and cease to be:
They are but broken lights of thee,
And thou, O Lord, art more than they. 

Juist zij die de Triniteit _als leer_  hebben geformuleerd kenden deze werkelijkheid die Tennyson hier onder woorden brengt van binnenuit.
De Openbaring ging dus vooraf aan de formulering. Zo werkte het trouwens toch ook bij Mohammed vzmh. Hij ervoer dat wat hem overkwam als het spreken van Gabril. Openbaring gaat dus door menselijke ervaring heen. 




> Unicitas Dei is Latijn voor tawheed. 
> Of tawheed is Arabisch voor unicitas Dei , hoe je het neemt.


Qua denkraam of filosofisch paradigma is het inderdaad precies zo.

----------


## At Ayt

> Unicitas Dei is Latijn voor tawheed. 
> Of tawheed is Arabisch voor unicitas Dei , hoe je het neemt.


kun je dat nader toelichten?

----------


## Rourchid

> G'd, de Onnoemelijke, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.
> Talrijk het Ene.
> 
> 
> kleine hint! In je zin kan je op zijn minst menselijke weglaten.
> 
> Dan schat je het Onschatbare Waarde wat beter op Hzijn Waarde.


 :duim: 

Het mysterie blijft!!!!

----------


## maartenn100

Dag mensen, 
dit las ik laatst in de geloofsbelijdenis van christenen (uit een zeer oude versie van de bijbel):

"*De Heilige Drieenheid*
Volgens deze waarheid en dit Woord Gods, zo geloven wij in een enigen God; Die een enig Wezen is, in Hetwelk zijn drie Personen, in der daad en waarheid en van eeuwigheid onderscheiden naar Hun onmededeelbare eigenschappen: namelijk de Vader, en de Zoon, en de Heilige Geest. De Vader is de Oorzaak, Oorsprong en het Begin aller dingen, zowel zienlijke als onzienlijke; *de Zoon is het Woord*, de Wijsheid en *het Beeld des Vaders*; *de Heilige Geest* de eeuwige *Kracht* en Mogendheid, uitgaande van den Vader en den Zoon. Alzo nochtans, dat dit onderscheid niet maakt dat God in drien gedeeld is; aangezien de Heilige Schrift ons leert dat de Vader, en de Zoon, en de Heilige Geest, elk Zijn zelfstandigheid heeft, onderscheiden door Hun eigenschappen; doch alzo, dat deze drie Personen maar een enig God zijn. Zo is het dan openbaar dat de Vader niet is de Zoon, en dat de Zoon niet is de Vader, dat ook insgelijks de Heilige Geest niet is de Vader, noch de Zoon. Intussen, deze Personen, z onderscheiden, *zijn niet gedeeld, noch ook ondereen vermengd*. Want de Vader heeft het vlees niet aangenomen, noch ook de Heilige Geest, maar alleen de Zoon. De Vader is nooit zonder Zijn Zoon, noch zonder Zijn Heiligen Geest geweest; want Zij zijn alle Drie van gelijke eeuwigheid in n zelfde Wezen. Daar is noch eerste, noch laatste; want *Zij zijn alle Drie n* in waarheid, in mogendheid, in goedheid en barmhartigheid."

Hopelijk verklaart dit al zeer veel ...

*Samengevat:

God is oorsprong en einde van alles.
Jezus is het woord Gods, menselijk beeld van God. (onder de mensen)
De heilige geest is de kracht. (je kan vervuld zijn van de heilige geest en voeling hebben met de geest van God).*

----------


## H.P.Pas

> kun je dat nader toelichten?


Wat is niet duidelijk ?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Ik heb het niet over goddelijke wezens, ik heb het over getallen. 
> Jij beweert, dat 1 + 1 + 1 altijd gelijk 3 is. Dat is niet zo.


1+1+1 is onmogelijk *ONGEDEELD* *1*!!!

Dat is 1, die uit meerdere (goden) delen bestaat! Met andere woorden, VEEL GODENDOM!!




> Wie zijn wij en wie zijn jullie ? Hij heeft Jou geopenbaard, dat Hij arithmetisch gemodelleerd kan worden ? *Geborneerde sukkel.* 
> (Jij, niet Hij. Dit om misverstanden te voorkomen).


Eej irritant kind, ik ben klaar met jou. Als jij God wilt lasteren, dan doe je daar mij en zo ook de christelijke mede mens, absoluut geen plezier mee. 

Dus hou je gewoon buiten dit gesprek. Heb je nooit geleerd van je mamma om grote mensen te laten uit praten?




> Unicitas Dei is Latijn voor tawheed. 
> Of tawheed is Arabisch voor unicitas Dei , hoe je het neemt.


Ik bedoel kijk wat er allemaal uit je vreetschuur komt . Iedereen ziet dat dit klinklare onzin is!!

Moet ik dit serieus nemen??

sjonge jonge...

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Nee, de drie-eenheid is niet _ingevoerd_, de drie-eenheid is _ervaren als Openbaring van Godswege_.


Wortel, deze uitspraak doet mijn broek tot over mijn enkels zaken..

Je hebt helemaal niks opgestoken van dit hele verhaal....

God heeft niks geopenbaar om iets of iemand aan hem gelijk te stellen. Dat is een menselijke leugen!!!!

Verder ga ik er niet eens meer op in, want je doet gewoon alsof je achtelijk bent, maar dat ben je niet wortel!

Speel niet de domme.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Of begrijp ik iets verkeerd? Mocht dat zo zijn dan wil ik niemand kwetsen met mijn gebrek aan kennis. Ik zit eigenlijk gewoon hier wat voor mezelf er over na te denken.


Je begrijpt het goed, de 'Unicitas De' waar die oude theologen het over hadden hoort niet bij jouw geloof.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Nee, de drie-eenheid is niet _ingevoerd_, de drie-eenheid is _ervaren als Openbaring van Godswege_. Deze ervaring, geboekstaafd in de Evangelin en de Brieven van het Nieuwe Testament, is later _op formule_ gebracht in de leer van de drie-eenheid. En dan citeer ik graag Alfred Tennyson: 
> 
> Our little systems have their day;
> They have their day and cease to be:
> They are but broken lights of thee,
> And thou, O Lord, art more than they. 
> 
> Juist zij die de Triniteit _als leer_  hebben geformuleerd kenden deze werkelijkheid die Tennyson hier onder woorden brengt van binnenuit.
> De Openbaring ging dus vooraf aan de formulering. Zo werkte het trouwens toch ook bij Mohammed vzmh. Hij ervoer dat wat hem overkwam als het spreken van Gabril. Openbaring gaat dus door menselijke ervaring heen. 
> ...



De Triniteit is wel degelijk in 4e eeuw als dogma afgekondigd.

De leer van de goddelijke drie-eenheid werd in de 4e eeuw tot dogma verheven. De Egyptische priester Arius, was van mening dat de Zoon, omdat Hij door de Vader was verwekt, niet altijd zou hebben bestaan en daarom een lagere positie zou innemen.Bisschop Athanasius was daar tegen, en stelde dat de Zoon geheel gelijkwaardig was aan de Vader. Tijdens het concilie van Nicaea (325) werd die gelijkwaardigheid vastgelegd. In 381 na Chr. op het Concilie van Constantinopel I werd de Heilige Geest aan deze goddelijke gelijkwaardigheid toegevoegd. Definitief werd de leer van de drie-eenheid vastgesteld op het Concilie van Chalcedon in 451 na Chr.

----------


## Joesoef

> Heel goed mogelijk. De werkelijkheid heeft veel schakeringen. Maar als je dan toch essentile kenmerken zou willen geven... Geestelijke leiding is toch iets waar religies heel expliciet in voorzien. Humanisme heeft een andere insteek.



Zonder volk geen religie, politiek heeft democratie nodig.

----------


## Joesoef

> 1+1+1 is onmogelijk *ONGEDEELD* *1*!!!
> 
> Dat is 1, die uit meerdere (goden) delen bestaat! Met andere woorden, VEEL GODENDOM!!



Stop dat woudlopershandboek nu eens weg.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Stop dat woudlopershandboek nu eens weg.


Wat reageer je de hele tijd op mij?

KIjk jezelf met je avatar. En de bijpassende tittel onder je naam..

Je moet niet denken dat ik van bastards zoals jij wakker lig hoor.

Mensen zoals JIJ , die graag fitna verichten lopen hun lot wel tegemoed hoor, wees maar niet bang.


Trouwens, welke moslim gebruikt het woord "betweterig"??

Zag het je gebruiken jegens mij in andere topic. 

IK snap dan ook niet dat een *christen* zo'n avatar heeft en zichzelf joesoef noemt!!!!

----------


## Joesoef

> Wat reageer je de hele tijd op mij?
> 
> KIjk jezelf met je avatar. En de bijpassende tittel onder je naam..
> 
> Je moet niet denken dat ik van bastards als jij wakker lig hoor.
> 
> Mensen zoals , die graag fitna verichten lopen hun lot wel tegemoed hoor, wees maar niet bang.



Wat bij jou in de weg staat is je rechtlijnigheid en het geen wat je ziet, kijk eens verder dan de horizon en kijk een naast dat pad, dat pad wat je bewandelt met je tunnel visie.

Ik begrijp uberhaupt niet wat jou als bekeerling zo fel maakt richting het christendom, inplaats van je te richten om de mooie dingen van de Islam blijf jij aan het vechten met oudzeer. Oudzeer waarvan al enkelen in dit topic hebben aangegeven dat je het verkeerd ziet, het christendom is idd een monotheistische godsdienst.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Wat bij jou in de weg staat is je rechtlijnigheid en het geen wat je ziet, kijk eens verder dan de horizon en kijk een naast dat pad, dat pad wat je bewandelt met je tunnel visie.
> 
> Ik begrijp uberhaupt niet wat jou als bekeerling zo fel maakt richting het christendom, inplaats van je te richten om de mooie dingen van de Islam blijf jij aan het vechten met oudzeer. Oudzeer waarvan al enkelen in dit topic hebben aangegeven dat je het verkeerd ziet, het christendom is idd een monotheistische godsdienst.


IK bedoel jou post spreekt boek delen. KUn je wellicht de moslims en moslima's hier vertelllen hoe het is om de "here jezus " te aanbidden?

Denk maar niet dat je hier moslims kan bekeren , door met zo'n avatar hier aanwezig te zijn , en jezelf joesoef te noemen.

Jou intenties zijn duidelijk. Hypocriete christen dat je bent!!

----------


## Joesoef

> IK bedoel jou post spreekt boek delen. KUn je wellicht de moslims en moslima's hier vertelllen hoe het is om de "here jezus " te aanbidden?
> 
> Denk maar niet dat je hier moslims kan bekeren , door met zo'n avatar hier aanwezig te zijn , en jezelf joesoef te noemen.
> 
> Jou intenties zijn duidelijk. Hypocriete christen dat je bent!!



Vermoedelijk heeft er een deurtje van het mariapaviljoen open gestaan.

Blijft overigens een geweldig topic. Ik ben van mening dat dit soort discussies tussen christenen en moslims de lucht flink kan klaren.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> *Vermoedelijk heeft er een deurtje van het mariapaviljoen open gestaan.*
> 
> Blijft overigens een geweldig topic. Ik ben van mening dat dit soort discussies tussen christenen en moslims de lucht flink kan klaren.



verloren ziel!!! zooooo triest. jammer

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat is niet duidelijk ?



dat unicitas dei latijn is voor tauwhied en dat tauwhied arabisch is voor unicitas dei..
daarom de vraag of je dat nader kunt toelichten..
let wel, tauwhied is niet gewoon maar een arabische woord.. het is een islamitisch begrip om het absoluut-monothesme van allaah mee te omschrijven en het is de eerste (en belangrijkste) zuil vd islaam.. 
als dit volgens jou te vertalen is als _unicitas dei_ dan ben ik benieuwd naar je toelichting..

----------


## Yaron

> In johannes 1 staat niet dat jezus de creator is! Dat is iets dat jij nu zegt. Je kennis van de bijbel is duidelijk gebrekking, aangezien je doelt op johannes 14 met het feit dat je zegt, dat jezus zou hebben gezegd, dat als we hem hebben gezien, dat we dan god kennen. IK zal citeren wat jezus gezegd heeft daaromtrent.. En zal laten zien dat jezus daarmee nergens heeft gezegd dat hij een deel van god is of god zelf!!
> 
> johannes 14 :7
> 
> 7 _Indien gijlieden Mij gekend hadt, zo zoudt gij ook Mijn Vader gekend hebben; en van nu kent gij Hem, en hebt Hem gezien._
> 
> We zijn het er over eens dat jezus niet de vader was. jij zegt dat het een zoon was, en ik een profeet. Maar niet de vader. Dus waar doelt jezus hierop zou je zeggen?
> 
> IK leg uit:
> ...


Hai Muhammed,

Ik heb zeker niet de tijd om dit alles te beantwoorden maar MIJN kennis van de Bijbel is gebrekkig? Zou kunnen, maar jij WEET dat jouw kennis goed is? Is dat niet dezelfde menselijke arrogantie die ons religie heeft gegeven? Het belangrijkste wat de Bijbel me leert weet ik en dat is verlossing, liefde, genade en rechtvaardigheid en alle eer en lof tot G'd.

Verlossing. Opoffering van onschuld voor schuld want de Wet EIST rechtvaardigheid, een stukje wat de Islam is kwijtgeraakt. En aflossing van die schuld is volbracht in Christus Jezus alleen. En de hele discussie omtrend de 3-eenheid is daaraan ondergeschikt. Jezus is niet de Vader. Maar beide zijn n in G'd, YHWH. Ik en vele met mij die het Woord lezen en echt niet onderdrukt door de kerk worden of dom zijn of blind of whatever zien DUIDELIJK een god die ons geopenbaard wordt in de Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest. Ja de Zoon op aarde had een specifieke taak als mens, als zwakke mens, en dat zorgt blijkbaar voor veel verwarring maar als we het geheel overzien is er geen twijfel. De vele vervulde profetieen, de uitspraken en daden van Jezus tonen ons G'd. Hij onderwerpt alles zodat Hij alles tot de Vader kan geven zoals Hij zeer duidelijk zegt dat de Vader meer is dan Hij.

Ik ben een simpel man in de meeste dingen en mijn argumenten voor de 3-eenheid zijn ook simpel.
1. De menselijke 3-eenheid is een beeld van de goddelijke 3-eenheid
2. Jezus is de Creator en Rechter en het levende Woord G'ds.
3. Jezus is de eerste en de laatste/ of zoals het G'd wordt toegekend, de alpha en de omega.
4. Jezus is n met de Vader, en wie Hem ziet kent de Vader
(ondersteunde verzen zijn mogelijk)

Maar nogmaals nog veel belangrijker. Jezus is het lam. Het offerlam van rechtvaardigheid voor onrechtvaardigheid opdat we vrij mogen zijn van de schuld die we nooit kunnen afbetalen of afkopen en zo onder het oordeel vallen van de Wet die rechtspraak EIST. Eist, want zo staan allen gelijk voor de Wet en zo eisen ook alle slachtoffers alle rechtspraak en zal er geen willekeur zijn om te vergeven.

----------


## Yaron

> 1+1+1 is onmogelijk *ONGEDEELD* *1*!!!


Jij maakt er een wiskunde som van, dat is niet wat christenen bedoelen.

Een bloem, een auto, de zon, jij, ik...we bestaan allemaal uit vele delen. Vele delen/onderdelen die het geheel maken. Dus ja, 1 blaadje + 1 steeltje en + 1 bloemblaadje = 1 bloem.

----------


## Wortel

> De Triniteit is wel degelijk in 4e eeuw als dogma afgekondigd.


Als je met 'afgekondigd' bedoelt dat ze toen voor het eerst is _gelanceerd_ is dat pertinent onjuist. Als je met 'afgekondigd' bedoelt dat dit concilie de _sluitsteen_ was van _een reflectie van vier eeuwen_ over wat mensen in het rondgaan van Jezus op aarde was overkomen heb je gelijk. 




> De leer van de goddelijke drie-eenheid werd in de 4e eeuw tot dogma verheven. De Egyptische priester Arius, was van mening dat de Zoon, omdat Hij door de Vader was verwekt, niet altijd zou hebben bestaan en daarom een lagere positie zou innemen.Bisschop Athanasius was daar tegen, en stelde dat de Zoon geheel gelijkwaardig was aan de Vader. Tijdens het concilie van Nicaea (325) werd die gelijkwaardigheid vastgelegd. In 381 na Chr. op het Concilie van Constantinopel I werd de Heilige Geest aan deze goddelijke gelijkwaardigheid toegevoegd. Definitief werd de leer van de drie-eenheid vastgesteld op het Concilie van Chalcedon in 451 na Chr.


Vanaf het allereerste begin -dus al vierhonderd jaar vr dit concilie- heeft de kerk beleden dat in Jezus God Zelf tussen de mensen in gekomen is. Het is een populair idee dat de gewone mens Jezus van Nazareth in een proces van enkele eeuwen geleidelijk aan, via Grieks filosofisch denken, tot God geworden en verklaard is. Chalcedon zou daarvan dan het eindpunt zijn. 
Dat populaire idee is echt baarlijke nonsens. 

De vroegste schrijvers van de kerk van wie we door de omvang van hun werk een redelijk oordeel kunnen vormen, zoals Justinus, Irenaeus, Tertullianus en Origenes leren de menswording van God en zijn zich daarbij terdege bewust van het paradoxale karakter daarvan. Ook bij de grote stromingen van de tweede eeuw die later als ketters werden afgedaan, is de idee dat Christus God is, niet betwist. Voor hen is het veeleer de vraag of Hij wel echt mens is. De hele hoofdstroom van de kerk, ketters of niet-ketters, van de tweede eeuw gaat van de godheid van Christus uit. Juist dat was het struikelblok (skandalon in het Grieks) voor de joden en de dwaasheid voor de Grieken. En voor de moslims was het dat zes eeuwen later dus ook. De meeste literatuur is dan ook aan die discussie gewijd. Daarbij is het historisch (en volgens Paulus ook theologisch. zie Romeinen 11: 11-32) zo gelopen, dat het Christendom een godsdienst is geworden die zich vooral onder de heidenen verspreidde. Daarom is de discussie over de dwaasheid voor de Grieken veel uitvoeriger dan over het struikelblok voor de Joden. Met de Grieken werd het debat uiteraard gevoerd in de taal van de Grieken. Vandaar dat de meeste vroegkerkelijke teksten gekleurd zijn door de Griekse filosofie. Maar dat zegt niets over de inhoud van de belijdenis, dat God in Christus in ons midden kwam. Dat was een probleem voor mensen in de eerste eeuwen en dat is het gebleven tot de dag van vandaag, zoals ook wel uit het naakte bestaan van dit topic blijkt.




> IK bedoel jou post spreekt boek delen. KUn je wellicht de moslims en moslima's hier vertelllen hoe het is om de "here jezus " te aanbidden?
> Denk maar niet dat je hier moslims kan bekeren , door met zo'n avatar hier aanwezig te zijn , en jezelf joesoef te noemen.
> Jou intenties zijn duidelijk. Hypocriete christen dat je bent!!


Als je zo hoog opgeeft over de gedachte dat specifieke verzen uit heilige geschriften harde bewijzen leveren heb ik er hier twee voor je uit de Qur'an.

"Roep op tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en schone vermaning" 
soera 16: 125 

"En ge zijt van hoogstaand karakter" 
soera 68: 4

----------


## Snowwhite

Er zijn 3 niveau's van tawhied, even in vogelvlucht:

*Tawhiedur-Roeboebiyah* 
Tawhiedur-Roeboebiyyah betekent de nheid van Allah in Zijn Heerschappij. Allah is de Enige Rabb (Heer). Hij heeft de schepping gemaakt. Hij is de Heerser over het hele heelal. Het woord Rabb (Heer) zelf veronderstelt een band van eigendom, overheersing en controle. 

Hij bestuurt het hele heelal. 

Hij houdt alles in stand en onderhoudt alles. Zonder Hem zou niets bestaan. Maar Hij heeft deze schepping niet nodig en Hij heeft ook geen hulp nodig bij het instandhouden en onderhouden van Zijn schepselen. Het is Zijn Wil die geldt, niets gebeurt er, behalve als Hij dit toestaat.
 
Aan Hem behoort waarlijk de schepping en het bevel, gezegend zij Allah, de Heer der Werelden. (7:54) 

*Tawhiedul-Oeloehiyyah*De eenheid van Allah in de aanbidding 
De aanbidding is voor Allah alleen, omdat alleen Hij dit verdient en Hij alleen de mens kan baten. De mens heeft geen tussenpersoon nodig zoals een priester of een heilige man die tussen hem en Allah moet bemiddelen. Het belang van het aanbidden van Allah alleen wordt keer op keer in de Koran onderschreven. Want dit is natuurlijk het doel van de Schepping (van mensen en Djinns) op aarde en dit is ook de kern van de boodschap van alle Profeten en alle Boodschappers van Allah. 

Waarlijk, Wij hebben tot elk volk een boodschapper gestuurd (die zei), Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt at-Taaghoet (Satan en alles wat buiten Allah wordt aanbeden).(16:36)

De Koran behandelt ook het excuus die de afgodenaanbidders gebruiken om hun afgoderij te rechtvaardigen, zij zeiden: 

Wij aanbidden hen (de afgoden) alleen zodat zij ons dichter bij Allah zouden brengen. (39:3)

Zij wilden daarmee zeggen, dat hun afgoden werden gebruikt als tussenpersonen om dichter bij Allah te komen, maar toch keurt Allah dit af. Veel christenen richten hun gebed tot cIsa vrede zij met hem of zijn moeder Mariam (Maria). De katholieken hebben vele heiligen tot wie zij hun gebed richten. Zij gebruiken priesters als tussenpersonen. 

Zelfs een aantal afgedwaalde moslimsekten richten hun gebed tot de Profeet (vrede zij met hem)of familieleden van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem). Velen bezoeken het graf van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) in de hoop dat hij hun gebeden zal verhoren. Dit heeft de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) in het bijzonder afgekeurd toen hij tijdens zijn laatste dagen zei:

Neem mijn graf niet tot gebedsplaats. (Muwatta Imam Malik)
 
*Tawhiedul-Asmaa'was-Sifaat* 
Tawhiedul-Asmaa was-Sifaat is de Eenheid van Allah in Zijn Namen en Eigenschappen. 

Deze Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah zijn niet te vergelijken met de namen en eigenschappen van Zijn schepselen. Want Allah, de Almachtige, is ver verheven boven alle tekortkomingen. Zijn schepselen zijn echter niet vrij van fouten en tekortkomingen. Allah heeft een ontelbaar aantal Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa ul-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. En Hij SWT heeft veel Eigenschappen die allemaal goed zijn.Deze Eigenschappen worden as-Sifaatul-cOelaa (de Verheven Eigenschappen) genoemd.

Allah zegt in de Koran wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

En aan Allah behoren de Schone Namen toe, bidt (dan) tot Hem daarmee. (7:180)
En Hem komt het Hoogste Voorbeeld (verhevenste Atributen) toe in de hemelen en op de aarde. (30:27) 

Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat Allah de Meest Verheven Beschrijving heeft, die alleen bij Hem past, dat er dus geen God is dan Hij en dat niemand gelijk is aan Hem. 
Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende. (42:11)

----------


## Wortel

> Er zijn 3 niveau's van tawhied...


Waarin verschilt deze leer van de Tawheed met de Unicitas De zoals ik hem heb aangedragen in deze topic? 
Wie zijn het geweest die deze drie niveau's van Tawheed hebben geformuleerd?

----------


## naam

> Wortel, deze uitspraak doet mijn broek tot over mijn enkels zaken..
> 
> Je hebt helemaal niks opgestoken van dit hele verhaal....
> 
> God heeft niks geopenbaar om iets of iemand aan hem gelijk te stellen. Dat is een menselijke leugen!!!!
> 
> Verder ga ik er niet eens meer op in, want je doet gewoon alsof je achtelijk bent, maar dat ben je niet wortel!
> 
> Speel niet de domme.


Geen "mijn beste" en "mijn waarde" meer? Geen vrede zij met u meer?
Geen broeders en zusters meer?

Ben je van je geloof gevallen?

De ware aard van het beestje komt boven.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nu ik dit eens goed lees denk ik eigenlijk dat je het over jezelf hebt.


Jij mag nooit meer meeraden.  :knipoog:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel

Dit schreef jij over Unicitas Dei

In de wijsgerige godsleer heeft het begrip 'eenheid van God' echter twee aspecten, n met een Joods-bijbelse en een ander met een Grieks-wijsgerige achtergrond .
Het eerste is de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee. Dat is ook de Joodse en de Christelijke opvatting.

De andere vorm van eenheid van God in de wijsgerige godsleer is de simplicitas dei, in het Nederlands heet dat de een-voudigheid van God. 
Het gaat er dan om dat God niet uit delen bestaat en dat Hij dus ondeelbaar is. Deze eigenschap gaat terug op de idee dat alles wat samengesteld is een hoger principe nodig heeft om bij elkaar gehouden te worden. Plato heeft heel helder laten zien dat wij echte eenheid zonder een tweede niet kunnen denken. Zodra wij het ene denken, voegen we een tweede begrip toe: naast, boven, in etc. Zodra we eigenschappen noemen, benoemen we delen van God. Daarom onttrekt het echte Ene zich aan de menselijke mogelijkheid het te kennen.

Deze gedachte van de eenheid als ondeelbaarheid van God is in de oudheid in de christelijke godsleer overgenomen. Ook de islamitische theologie gaat uit van de ondeelbaarheid van God. Wahid betekent zelfs eerst 'ondeelbaar' en vervolgens 'zonder een tweede". Deze nadruk op de ondeelbaarheid van God is tegen de triniteitsleer gericht - waaruit tegelijk blijkt dat men wist dat die geen driegodendom inhoudt.

*Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.* Langs deze wijsgerige lijn van denken veranderen Wahid en Eenheid van aard. Ik vraag mij ernstig af in hoeverre de huidige islamitische theologie wat betreft de afwijzing van de drie-eenheid door misverstaan ervan en door een verkeerd idee van eenheid als simplicitas is bepaald. 

Elk werk van de Schepper, Jezus Christus en de Geest is een werk van de ne God in de Joods-bijbelse zin van het woord. Van hieruit moet de kerk mijns inziens de leer van de eenvoudigheid Gods als speculatief verwerpen. De drie-eenheid is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur van God aanduidt maar zeker niet definieert. In die zin is de drie-eenheid een terughoudende, bescheiden uitdrukking die het geheim van God als de Ene niet schendt.

Je schrijft dat aan de ene kant de joods christelijke God is, en aan de andere kant de islamitische God. Nogmaals, vanuit Ronald's berichten zie ik helemaal niet hoe je daaraan komt. Ronald zegt immers niet dat Moesa Aleyhi salam een zoon van God is, nog een deel van een triniteit.

Ik heb jouw berichten niet begrepen.

Vervolgens vroeg ik aan jou op 10 juni :

Maak ik hier uit op dat jij denkt dat Christenen en Joden de eerste optie geloven = de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee en wij moslims de tweede optie = simplicitas dei ?

Waarop jij antwoordde:

Christenen en Joden geloven inderdaad beiden in de numerieke eenheid van God. Ik krijg het idee dat wanneer moslims tekeer gaan tegen de drie-eenheid de numerieke eenheid (optie 1) en de leer van de simplicitas De (optie 2) door elkaar worden gehaald.

Op 12 juni vroeg ik jou over:

Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.
Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.

Of deze opvattingen die overigens bij je beschrijving over unicitas dei stonden bij christenen of moslims horen volgens jou?

Waarop jij antwoordde:

Zowel sommige christenen als moslims huldigen stilzwijgend, en soms ook zonder het te beseffen, dit standpunt. Het gaat uiteindelijk om het kunnen denken dat Gods ontferming verder gaat en dieper reikt dan zijn eigen "onbewogen Beweger zijn". En dat laatste is weer Aristoteles.
De bron is de manier waarop mensen in hun persoonlijke geloof zich God voorstellen.

Dus in het eerste betoog (jouw openings repliek) behoren joden en christenen tot optie 1 en moslims tot optie 2, maar bij navragen, behoren sommigen van ons alle 3 stilzwijgend tot optie 2.

Ik begrijp er dus geen bal van!!!!!!

----------


## Snowwhite

Laat ik reageren op het stukje wat jij toeschrijft aan unicas dei:

Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.

Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.

Deze voorstelling van zaken klopt mijns inziens niet met Tawhied.

Ik zal het je uitleggen.

Snowwhite heeft verschillende namen: Snowwhite, Sneeuwwitje, Duchesse

*Snowwhite is alleen maar 1 persoon.*

Allah SWT heeft Namen bijvoorbeeld ALLAH, Ar-Rabb (de Heer), El-Malik (de Koning), El-Hakiem (de Alwijze), el-Basier (de Alziende), ar-Rahiem (de (Meest) Genadevolle)

Ook in de bijbel worden verschillende namen genoemd: God, Heer, Yahweh.

*Er is maar 1 God.*

Snowwhite heeft eigenschappen: Snowwhite is luidruchtig, Snowwhite is spontaan, Snowwhite is intelligent, Snowwhite is eigenwijs. Sommige namen zeggen ook iets over de persoon: een "Duchesse" is hoger in rang dan een "Baron" etc.

*Snowwhite is alleen maar 1 persoon.*

Allah/God heeft Eigenschappen: Allah is Alwijs, Allah is Alziend, Allah is Genadevol. Allah's Namen zeggen iets over Allah: el Hakiem = de Alwijze.

In de bijbel worden Eigenschappen van God genoemd:

HEER, God van Isral, u bent *rechtvaardig* Ezra 9,15
Dus God is *barmhartig* voor wie hij wil en maakt halsstarrig wie hij wil. Rom 9,18

*Er is maar 1 God*

Terug naar jouw beweringen over unicitas Dei en waarom deze niet kloppen met tawhied:

Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.

Er is maar 1 God maar Hij heeft meerdere Eigenschappen, net zoals Wortel en Snowwhite meerdere eigenschappen hebben.

Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.

Snowwhite's luidruchtigheid is niet gelijk aan Snowwhite's eigenwijsheid. 

Allah Zijn Alwijsheid is een Eigenschap en Zijn Alziendheid is een Eigenschap.

Edoch lijken de Eigenschappen van Allah niet op menselijke eigenschappen.

Derhalve lijkt unicitas Dei zoals jij die beschrijft niet op Tawhied.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt, en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.

----------


## naam

> Laat ik reageren op het stukje wat jij toeschrijft aan unicas dei:
> 
> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.
> 
> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.
> 
> Deze voorstelling van zaken klopt mijns inziens niet met Tawhied.
> 
> Ik zal het je uitleggen.
> ...



Hmmmm, Allah lijkt zo wel veel op een mens en zoals een mens is.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Als je met 'afgekondigd' bedoelt dat ze toen voor het eerst is _gelanceerd_ is dat pertinent onjuist. Als je met 'afgekondigd' bedoelt dat dit concilie de _sluitsteen_ was van _een reflectie van vier eeuwen_ over wat mensen in het rondgaan van Jezus op aarde was overkomen heb je gelijk. 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanaf het allereerste begin -dus al vierhonderd jaar vr dit concilie- heeft de kerk beleden dat in Jezus God Zelf tussen de mensen in gekomen is. Het is een populair idee dat de gewone mens Jezus van Nazareth in een proces van enkele eeuwen geleidelijk aan, via Grieks filosofisch denken, tot God geworden en verklaard is. Chalcedon zou daarvan dan het eindpunt zijn. 
> Dat populaire idee is echt baarlijke nonsens. 
> 
> De vroegste schrijvers van de kerk van wie we door de omvang van hun werk een redelijk oordeel kunnen vormen, zoals Justinus, Irenaeus, Tertullianus en Origenes leren de menswording van God en zijn zich daarbij terdege bewust van het paradoxale karakter daarvan. Ook bij de grote stromingen van de tweede eeuw die later als ketters werden afgedaan, is de idee dat Christus God is, niet betwist. Voor hen is het veeleer de vraag of Hij wel echt mens is. De hele hoofdstroom van de kerk, ketters of niet-ketters, van de tweede eeuw gaat van de godheid van Christus uit. Juist dat was het struikelblok (skandalon in het Grieks) voor de joden en de dwaasheid voor de Grieken. En voor de moslims was het dat zes eeuwen later dus ook. De meeste literatuur is dan ook aan die discussie gewijd. Daarbij is het historisch (en volgens Paulus ook theologisch. zie Romeinen 11: 11-32) zo gelopen, dat het Christendom een godsdienst is geworden die zich vooral onder de heidenen verspreidde. Daarom is de discussie over de dwaasheid voor de Grieken veel uitvoeriger dan over het struikelblok voor de Joden. Met de Grieken werd het debat uiteraard gevoerd in de taal van de Grieken. Vandaar dat de meeste vroegkerkelijke teksten gekleurd zijn door de Griekse filosofie. Maar dat zegt niets over de inhoud van de belijdenis, dat God in Christus in ons midden kwam. Dat was een probleem voor mensen in de eerste eeuwen en dat is het gebleven tot de dag van vandaag, zoals ook wel uit het naakte bestaan van dit topic blijkt.
> 
> ...


Zo ging het meestal in de kerk. Een langdurige richtingstrijd werd beslecht door een op een concilie, en de winnende zienswijze werd tot dogma "verheven".

Uit de rollen gevonden bij Nag Hammadi en Qumran weten we hoe de denkwijze was van de eerste christenen, de groep rond Jezus en zijn broer Jacob de Rechtvaardige, die de leiding van de geloofsgemeenschap op zich nam na de dood van Jezus. Jezus was beslist geen God of zoon van God, maar een leraar die de boodschap van God aan de mensen overdroeg en uitlegde. Zie overigens ook Marcus 10:18-19: Waarom noemt gij Mij goed?
Niemand is goed dan God alleen. 
Het was Paulus die na zich bij de geloofsgemeenschap te hebben aangesloten en uitgestuurd om het woord te verspreiden, steeds meer Jezus als de belangrijkste figuur naar voren begon te schuiven. Dit tot grote woede van de geloofsgemeenschap in Jeruzalem. Diverse keren is hij door Jacob op het matje geroepen, en beloofde hij te stoppen met het verspreiden van de zienswijze dat Jezus (een deel) van God zou zien, maar ging er gewoon mee door!
Een verklaring van deze daad kan (mede) zijn geweest, dat hij in het Griekssprekende gebied rond de middellandse zee dat hem was toegewezen als zendingsgebied, hij het enorm moeilijk had.
De vele plaatselijke geloven kennen goden die waren geboren uit maagden en die de dood op de een of andere wijze hadden getart. Ook hadden deze goden veel macht over de mensen. Het kan zijn, dat hij geen andere mogelijkheid zag om het nieuwe geloof in zijn gebied "aan de man te brengen"
dan Jezus zo voor te stellen, dat deze de vele andere "paranormale"goden in de schaduw werden gesteld. De door Paulus voorgestelde bovenaardse Jezus groeide uit tot de goddelijke Jezus van het Orthodoxe christendom.
Overigens was Paulus in het begin helemaal niet zo vooraanstaand. Pas in de 2e eeuw werd hij door de kerkvaders op een voetstuk geplaatst.
Vergeet daarbij ook niet, dat modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond, dat in de vele handschriften waarop de bijbel is gebaseerd, op ca 10.000 plaatsen met elkaar verschillen! Ook zijn er zaken in de bijbel gekomen die niet correct zijn, hetzij door fouten in vertalingen, fouten gemaakt door de copiisten, of bewuste veranderingen van vooraanstaande mensen in de kerk, die hun eigen zienswijze wilden doordrukken. Vergeet niet, de richtingen strijd tussen de geloofsgemeenschap rond Jezus, die toch echt wel zouden hebben geweten of Jezus (zoon) van God was of niet, en Paulus die van Jezus een Goddelijke persoon maakte werd uiteindelijk gewonnen door de laatste richting, en de winnaar schrijft de historie. De basis van Petrus als kerkleider wordt gevonden in Johannes 21:15 e.v. Onderzoek heeft echter aangetoond, dat deze tekst pas later is toegevoegd!
Zo ook met de opstanding van Jezus na de kruiziging. In het evangelie van Marcus stond aanvankelijk de opstanding niet vermeld, en werd daar aan toegevoegd; 16:9-20. Dat vond men geen probleem, omdat de opstanding wel stond vermeld in het Evangelie van Matheus, en dat werd gezien als het oudste evangelie. In de 19e eeuw echter, bracht onderzoek aan het licht, dat het evangelie van Marcus echter ouder is dan dat van Matheus! 
De eerste christenen geloofden in n God. De heilige geest is daarbij een kracht van God, maar vormde geen triniteit. Zo ook Jezus als een kracht van God werd gezien. Deze kracht moest worden gezien als een prexistente kracht van God door God op aarde gebracht. D.w.z. aanvankelijk was deze kracht niet met Jezus verbonden, maar verkreeg hij deze kracht door de doop in de Jordaan. De zienswijze was, dat de christus of logus (woord) geen exclusief voor Jezus was, maar dat ieder gelovig mens deze kracht kan ontwikkelen. Zo'n een mens is dan niet langer een christen, maar een christus. Zie ook evangelie van Filipus. Uiteraard heeft "Rome" deze zienswijze altijd verworpen. Maar dat is logisch, men wil/de uiteraard geen macht afstaan. Daarom vond de katholieke kerk ook, dat de Katharen moesten worden uitgeroeid, omdat die ook een geloof in God hadden, waarbij paus en priesters niet nodig waren en volgens hen zich ook ten onrechte allerlei bevoegdheden hadden toegeigend zoals het verlenen van absolutie of zegenen.
Ondanks dat de mensen in Zuid-Frankrijk die "gewoon" katholiek waren gebleven, niets anders dan lof hadden voor deze Katharen, die een onberispelijk leven leidden, en niemand tot last waren, moesten zij natuurlijk uitgeroeid worden. Niemand zal immers ongestraft de clerus overbodig maken!
Deze Katharen gingen in feite terug naar de ideeen van de eerste christenen. Geloofsgemeenschappen zonder leider die de lakens uitdeelde, mannen en vrouwen die gelijk zijn, geen priesters, die nodig zijn voor de gelovigen om tot God te kunnen geraken. Dat alles was te gevaarlijk voor "Rome".

----------


## Wortel

> Je schrijft dat aan de ene kant de joods christelijke God is, en aan de andere kant de islamitische God. Nogmaals, vanuit Ronald's berichten zie ik helemaal niet hoe je daaraan komt. Ronald zegt immers niet dat Moesa Aleyhi salam een zoon van God is, nog een deel van een triniteit.


Voor alles: Als het gaat over wie God is in Zichzelf deel ik God niet in in een soort "Joodse", "Christelijke" of "Islamitische" God. Die laatste Werkelijkheid van God die aan alles van de schepping voorbij is, is namelijk alleen kenbaar voor schepselen voor zover God zich bekend maakt aan mensen. Dat gegeven gaat dus aan alle redeneren vooraf. God woont boven het dak van ons denken. 
Maar we hebben wel het vermogen tot nadenken en reflecteren gekregen over deze dimensies en daar lijkt nogal eens de spraakverwarring te ontstaan.




> Dus in het eerste betoog (jouw openings repliek) behoren joden en christenen tot optie 1 en moslims tot optie 2, maar bij navragen, behoren sommigen van ons alle 3 stilzwijgend tot optie 2.


Die scheiding van gelovigen tussen optie 1 en optie 2 bedoel ik zeker niet. Wat ik bedoel is dat in de praktijk van het geloofsleven en het theologiseren optie 1 en optie 2 nogal eens functioneren als twee strengen van n vlecht, die zodanig met elkaar verstrengeld zijn dat ze niet meer te onderscheiden zijn
met alle misverstanden van dien. Ik stel dat in een zuiver spreken over de drie-eenheid de twee strengen (optie 1 en optie 2) strikt van elkaar gescheiden moeten worden, willen we niet verzanden in beschouwingen over "een God in een graf" of "een God die tot Zichzelf bidt". 
Ik stel ook dat zowel Christenen als Moslims nogal eens die neiging tot verstrengeling hebben, en waar christenen dat doen ze de misverstanden juist over zichzelf afroepen. 
Hoe het Jodendom hieraan staat laat ik even buiten beschouwing. Daar weet Ronald veel meer van en bovendien leunt deze manier spreken, naar mijn idee, zo ook nog eens op het Joodse thema van de Tsimtsoem. Maar dat laatste is even een knipoog naar Ronald.

----------


## Wortel

> Diverse keren is hij door Jacob op het matje geroepen, en beloofde hij te stoppen met het verspreiden van de zienswijze dat Jezus (een deel) van God zou zien, maar ging er gewoon mee door!


Dit lijkt mij een tamelijke urban legend. Heb je er berichten over dat Jacob Paulus op het matje heeft geroepen? Heb je er berichten over dat Paulus beloofde te stoppen, maar achter de rug van Jacobus toch doorging? Waar haal je dit vandaan? 




> De vele plaatselijke geloven kennen goden die waren geboren uit maagden en die de dood op de een of andere wijze hadden getart. Ook hadden deze goden veel macht over de mensen. Het kan zijn, dat hij geen andere mogelijkheid zag om het nieuwe geloof in zijn gebied "aan de man te brengen"
> dan Jezus zo voor te stellen, dat deze de vele andere "paranormale"goden in de schaduw werden gesteld. De door Paulus voorgestelde bovenaardse Jezus groeide uit tot de goddelijke Jezus van het Orthodoxe christendom.


D kern van Paulus' prediking was: Ik heb niets te verkondigen dan alleen Jezus Christus en die gekruisigd. D.w.z. De gekruisigde Crhristus was bij hem het vertrekpunt. Hoeveel aardser kun je worden. In ieder geval heel veel aardser dan menig moslim waar wil hebben. Dus hoezo goddelijk als bovenaards. Het twistpunt was juist dat wat bij mensen zwak was in de Gekruisigde de kracht was van God. Dat is n van de kernen van Paulus' prediking. Die boodschap was voor sommige oren niet om aan te horen en ook dat duurt voort tot de huidige dag.
De gedachte dat Jezus niet gekruisigd zou zijn, maar voor zijn executie werd weggevoerd naar de hemel klinkt in mijn oren heel wat meer goddelijk en bovenaards. 




> Vergeet daarbij ook niet, dat modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond, dat in de vele handschriften waarop de bijbel is gebaseerd, op ca 10.000 plaatsen met elkaar verschillen! Ook zijn er zaken in de bijbel gekomen die niet correct zijn, hetzij door fouten in vertalingen, fouten gemaakt door de copiisten, of bewuste veranderingen van vooraanstaande mensen in de kerk, die hun eigen zienswijze wilden doordrukken.


Modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament heel wat zuiverder zijn overgeleverd dan de geschriften van Plato en Aristoteles. Je laatste zin is trouwens, het spijt me, gewoon valse propaganda. In ieder tekstkritisch apparaat onder de oorspronkelijke grondtekst in het Grieks staan de varianten, zo ze er zijn, keurig op een rijtje opgetekend. Die kun je zelf in de betere boekhandel ook zo kopen. Praten over moedwillige manipulatie van de grondtekst komt in dat licht wel erg curieus over. 
Die 10.000 foute plaatsen zijn gesignaleerd door Jehova's getuigen die er hun eigen specifieke omgang met de Bijbel op na houden. Alsof tien koeien of twintig koeien -want daar gaat het dan over- iets zou zeggen over de inhoud van de quintessens van de boodschap als zodanig.




> De zienswijze was, dat de christus of logus (woord) geen exclusief voor Jezus was, maar dat ieder gelovig mens deze kracht kan ontwikkelen. Zo'n een mens is dan niet langer een christen, maar een christus. Zie ook evangelie van Filipus. Uiteraard heeft "Rome" deze zienswijze altijd verworpen. Maar dat is logisch, men wil/de uiteraard geen macht afstaan. Daarom vond de katholieke kerk ook, dat de Katharen moesten worden uitgeroeid, omdat die ook een geloof in God hadden, waarbij paus en priesters niet nodig waren en volgens hen zich ook ten onrechte allerlei bevoegdheden hadden toegeigend zoals het verlenen van absolutie of zegenen.
> Ondanks dat de mensen in Zuid-Frankrijk die "gewoon" katholiek waren gebleven, niets anders dan lof hadden voor deze Katharen, die een onberispelijk leven leidden, en niemand tot last waren, moesten zij natuurlijk uitgeroeid worden. Niemand zal immers ongestraft de clerus overbodig maken!
> Deze Katharen gingen in feite terug naar de ideeen van de eerste christenen. Geloofsgemeenschappen zonder leider die de lakens uitdeelde, mannen en vrouwen die gelijk zijn, geen priesters, die nodig zijn voor de gelovigen om tot God te kunnen geraken. Dat alles was te gevaarlijk voor "Rome".


Hier is de Gnostiek aan het woord. D.w.z. Geheime kennis die men zich eigen moet maken en moet bezitten teneinde zelf op te kunnen stijgen op de goddelijke ladder. Als het gaat over geloofsvervolging dan verlang ik als Protestant ook niet terug naar de Bartholomesnacht, om maar wat te noemen. En helaas is de oneigenlijke vermenging van wereldlijke en geestelijke macht altijd de oorzaak geweest van veel ellende. Zowel christenen en moslims hebben in de geschiedenis in die zin behoorlijk huisgehouden, maar dat hebben Stalin en de revolutionairen van de Franse revolutie met hun sterke anti-religieuze agenda, net zo goed. 
Maar nu hebben we het over het begin van het Christendom en over wat er toen ervaren en geloofd is. Het is een erg populair Da Vinci-code achtig verhaal om Paulus en geestelijke leiders van kwade opzet te betichten. In de film "Kingdom of heaven" waren de christelijke geestelijken ook allemaal collectief de bad guys. Leuk voor Hollywood maar niet voor serieuze theologiebeoefening.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

sjonge jonge.. het gaat maar voort.

Wortel komt er wel uit, geloof me. Ik maak me meer druk om die persoon(yoesoef) die zich voordoet als moslim , maar gewoon christelijk is.

Ik geloof dat hij moslims voor zich wil winnen om ze te bekeren.

Dat baart me meer zorgen als wortel die van binnen een moslim is, en niet uit de kast durft te komen. 

Maar dat komt wel goed.

vriendelijke groet

----------


## Joesoef

> sjonge jonge.. het gaat maar voort.
> 
> Wortel komt er wel uit, geloof me. Ik maak me meer druk om die persoon(yoesoef) die zich voordoet als moslim , maar gewoon christelijk is.
> 
> Ik geloof dat hij moslims voor zich wil winnen om ze te bekeren.
> 
> Dat baart me meer zorgen als wortel die van binnen een moslim is, en niet uit de kast durft te komen. 
> 
> Maar dat komt wel goed.
> ...



Neem je risperdal en tief op.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Neem je risperdal en *tief op*.


Mag jij dat wel zeggen zo, van de here jezus.

Ik vermoed dan ook, dat hij niet voor jou is gestorven, ook al denk jij van wel...

----------


## At Ayt

> Mag jij dat wel zeggen zo, van de here jezus.
> 
> Ik vermoed dan ook, dat hij niet voor jou is gestorven, ook al denk jij van wel...


zou je nu willen stoppen met je provocaties!

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> zou je nu willen stoppen met je provocaties!


nee!!

----------


## Thermopylae

> Op de volgende site http://www.brammoerland.com/start/indexcopy.html staat veel informatie over de Katharen en over de gnosis in het algemeen. Boeiend om te lezen. Kweet niet of je de site al kent?


Dank! Ik kende deze site nog niet.
De Katharen vormde een hele interessante groep. 
Toen op een gegeven moment de troepen van de paus bemerkten, dat opgejaagde Katharen een stad waren ingevlucht, belegerden zij deze stad en eiste de uitlevering van deze mensen.
Het bestuur van de stad weigerde dat echter. Hierop gaf de bevelhebber de stad een bepaalde termijn om alsnog tot uitlevering over te gaan, als dat niet werd gedaan, zou de stad worden bestormd, en alle inwoners worden gedood, dus ook de meerderheid die RK waren. De stad weigerde!
De bevelhebber, was wel bloedvergieten gewend, maar vond het toch wel kras om een hele stad uit te moorden. Derhalve stuurde hij een boodschap naar de kardinaal die het project uitroeien Katharen leidde, met de vraag wat te doen. Antwoord iedereen afslachten, God zou wel de slechte Katharen eruit halen bij de hemelpoort!
Dit laat ten eerste zien, hoeveel respect de niet Katharen voor deze groep mensen had, maar bovendien hoe bang "Rome" was voor deze vreedzame groep mensen!
Deze jacht heeft jaren geduurd, en heeft het tot dan het cultureel, economisch en spiritueel bloeiende Zuid-Fankrijk volledig kapot gemaakt.

----------


## At Ayt

> At Ayt: de tawheed beschrijft toch ook de almacht van God? Ik had een keer in een andere topc een discussie met Salahhadin (Misschien spel ik zijn nick verkeerd) over de almacht van God en wat ik las over tawheed is dat mensen de vrijheid krijgen om hun keuzes te maken goed of slecht binnen het stramien van Gods plan. 
> 
> Klopt dat? Ik vind dat wel een heel boeiend onderwerp.


snowhite heeft hier in deze topcic informatie over het begrip _'tauwhied'_ geplaatst.. daarin kun je er wat meer over lezen..

voor wat betreft tauwhied mag je niet zomaar vrije keuzes maken.. 
mischien dat sallahdin (misschien spel ik zijn nick ook verkeerd  :hihi: ) het had over vrije wil?.. 
bij tauwhied zijn de regels voor moslims echter strikt vastgelegd.. (al blijft het een vrije keuze om dit wel of niet na te leven waar je dan op de dag des oordeels de rekening voor krijgt)
de arabische schriftgeleerde abdoel wehhaab, uit de 18e eeuw, was bij mijn weten de eerste die met het begrip _'tauwhied'_ kwam aanzetten en heeft er een boek over geschreven _'kietaab et-tauwhied'_ (_'het monothesme boek'_) en daarin staat beschreven wat tauwhied is en hoe je er als moslim aan dient te houden.. hij schreef dit boek als reactie op de vrijblijvendheid van veel moslims uit zijn omgeving.. de meeste moslims uit zijn tijd waren de islamitische geloofsregels half vergeten en hadden hun geloof vermengd met bijgeloof en volksgeloof waardoor het oorspronkelijke islamitisch monothesme naar de achtergrond raakte en deze fundamentele geloofsregels stelselmatig geschonden werden.. zelfs de schriftgeleerden uit zijn tijd deden hier weinig aan en lieten het op z'n beloop.. als reactie hierop besloot abdoel wehhaab de mensen uit z'n omgeving duidelijk te maken wat nu precies het islamitisch monothesme inhoudt en wat de geloofsregels zijn mbt dit monothesme.. dit is samengevat in het _'kietaab et-tauwhied'_ waar hij op basis vd qur'aan en de soennah (de overleveringen van de profeet mohammed) op eenvoudige wijze uitlegt wat monothesme betekent en hoe je er naar moet leven.. vooral dit laatste was voor hem erg belangrijk om uit te leggen.. punt voor punt is hij gaan aangeven wat je wel moet doen als moslim en wat je niet moet doen als moslim met tal van praktijkvoorbeelden om aan te geven wat er niet goed aan is en hoe dit in conflict komt met de geloofsleer van de islaam.. zoals bijvoorbeeld het dragen van amuletten of het bezoeken van een waarzegger, of je arrogant / uitsloverig gedragen of om beroemde mensen te idoliseren, etc.. tientallen voorbeelden benoemde hij met de uitleg erbij wat er niet goed aan is en hoe dit strijdig is met tauwhied en hoe je wel behoort te reageren..
tauwhied is dan ook niet alleen het absoluut-monothesme van allaah erkennen maar er ook naar handelen.. het is zeg maar a way of life.. 
mocht het je interesseren, op deze link kun je online het boek _'kitaab et-tauwhied'_ van abdoel wehhaab lezen :
http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...hab/index.html

----------


## Wortel

> Snowwhite en Wortel. Heel erg bedankt voor jullie bijdrage. Ik vind het erg boeiend en interessant om te lezen en leer er veel van.


Heel graag gedaan. Ben er trouwens wel van overtuigd dat als ik Snowwhite in het dagelijks leven zou tegenkomen ze een sieraad voor omgeving zou zijn.
Laat dat ook maar eens gezegd zijn. :blij:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Ik hoop dat je begrijpt dat ik hier heb geprobeerd om het orthodoxe (soennitische) standpunt te verwoorden, en dat deze dus niet unicas dei betreft. 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Reallife,

Ook toevallig, ik las er net een artikel over:

http://www.godallah.com/evil.php

In ons leven worden we getest:


29:*2.* Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? 29:*3.* Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken. 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## maartenn100

Beste mensen, (Snowwhite in het bijzonder, daar zij de enige was tot hiertoe die antwoordde op mijn bijdrage, merci Snowwhite)

Misschien is het niet zo zwart-wit en gaat het meer over een symbolische uitdrukkingen van 'eigenschappen' van God.

Jezus staat voor christenen als 'beeld' van hoe je moet handelen volgens de goddelijke manier. Hij is naar christelijke normen dus niet zomaar 'zoon van God', maar gekozen als 'd zoon van God'. In het Oude Testament werden alle profeten als 'zoon van God' gezien.
Christenen zien in zijn daden en manier van zijn _Gods menselijk handelen_.

Ten tweede kan je 'vervuld zijn van de Heilige Geest' als symbool of verwoording zien van: plots voeling hebben met de geest van de Schrift'. 
Voelen en begrijpen wat de Liefde Gods is. 
Een mens kan plots volledig begrijpen wat bedoeld wordt. En ook spreken en handelen vanuit die geest zonder moeite.

Dat heet: vervuld zijn van de heilige geest. de geest van het 'goede'.

Dat zegt iets over de aspecten van het geloof.

Er is God, de ondeelbare, en er zijn aspecten van God, zoals zijn beeld voor mensen (de vleesgeworden God, JC) n de Heilige geest, die in mensen en door mensen kan werken.

Dat is volgens mij een interpretatie die het probleem (en dus de schijndiscussie) oplost.

Een verzoening tussen de godsdiensten.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> dat unicitas dei latijn is voor tauwhied en dat tauwhied arabisch is voor unicitas dei..
> daarom de vraag of je dat nader kunt toelichten..
> let wel, tauwhied is niet gewoon maar een arabische woord.. het is een islamitisch begrip om het absoluut-monothesme van allaah mee te omschrijven en het is de eerste (en belangrijkste) zuil vd islaam.. 
> als dit volgens jou te vertalen is als _unicitas dei_ dan ben ik benieuwd naar je toelichting..


Zo'n vriendelijk verzoek kan ik niet weigeren. 
Ik moet er alleen even op herkauwen, ik hou hou het graag leesbaar en begrijpelijk. U hoort nog van mij.  :Smilie:

----------


## Thermopylae

@Wortel

Citaat:
Diverse keren is hij door Jacob op het matje geroepen, en beloofde hij te stoppen met het verspreiden van de zienswijze dat Jezus (een deel) van God zou zien, maar ging er gewoon mee door! 
Dit lijkt mij een tamelijke urban legend. Heb je er berichten over dat Jacob Paulus op het matje heeft geroepen? Heb je er berichten over dat Paulus beloofde te stoppen, maar achter de rug van Jacobus toch doorging? Waar haal je dit vandaan? 


Citaat:
De vele plaatselijke geloven kennen goden die waren geboren uit maagden en die de dood op de een of andere wijze hadden getart. Ook hadden deze goden veel macht over de mensen. Het kan zijn, dat hij geen andere mogelijkheid zag om het nieuwe geloof in zijn gebied "aan de man te brengen"
dan Jezus zo voor te stellen, dat deze de vele andere "paranormale"goden in de schaduw werden gesteld. De door Paulus voorgestelde bovenaardse Jezus groeide uit tot de goddelijke Jezus van het Orthodoxe christendom. 
D kern van Paulus' prediking was: Ik heb niets te verkondigen dan alleen Jezus Christus en die gekruisigd. D.w.z. De gekruisigde Crhristus was bij hem het vertrekpunt. Hoeveel aardser kun je worden. In ieder geval heel veel aardser dan menig moslim waar wil hebben. Dus hoezo goddelijk als bovenaards. Het twistpunt was juist dat wat bij mensen zwak was in de Gekruisigde de kracht was van God. Dat is n van de kernen van Paulus' prediking. Die boodschap was voor sommige oren niet om aan te horen en ook dat duurt voort tot de huidige dag.
De gedachte dat Jezus niet gekruisigd zou zijn, maar voor zijn executie werd weggevoerd naar de hemel klinkt in mijn oren heel wat meer goddelijk en bovenaards. 


Citaat:
Vergeet daarbij ook niet, dat modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond, dat in de vele handschriften waarop de bijbel is gebaseerd, op ca 10.000 plaatsen met elkaar verschillen! Ook zijn er zaken in de bijbel gekomen die niet correct zijn, hetzij door fouten in vertalingen, fouten gemaakt door de copiisten, of bewuste veranderingen van vooraanstaande mensen in de kerk, die hun eigen zienswijze wilden doordrukken. 
Modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament heel wat zuiverder zijn overgeleverd dan de geschriften van Plato en Aristoteles. Je laatste zin is trouwens, het spijt me, gewoon valse propaganda. In ieder tekstkritisch apparaat onder de oorspronkelijke grondtekst in het Grieks staan de varianten, zo ze er zijn, keurig op een rijtje opgetekend. Die kun je zelf in de betere boekhandel ook zo kopen. Praten over moedwillige manipulatie van de grondtekst komt in dat licht wel erg curieus over. 
Die 10.000 foute plaatsen zijn gesignaleerd door Jehova's getuigen die er hun eigen specifieke omgang met de Bijbel op na houden. Alsof tien koeien of twintig koeien -want daar gaat het dan over- iets zou zeggen over de inhoud van de quintessens van de boodschap als zodanig.


Citaat:
De zienswijze was, dat de christus of logus (woord) geen exclusief voor Jezus was, maar dat ieder gelovig mens deze kracht kan ontwikkelen. Zo'n een mens is dan niet langer een christen, maar een christus. Zie ook evangelie van Filipus. Uiteraard heeft "Rome" deze zienswijze altijd verworpen. Maar dat is logisch, men wil/de uiteraard geen macht afstaan. Daarom vond de katholieke kerk ook, dat de Katharen moesten worden uitgeroeid, omdat die ook een geloof in God hadden, waarbij paus en priesters niet nodig waren en volgens hen zich ook ten onrechte allerlei bevoegdheden hadden toegeigend zoals het verlenen van absolutie of zegenen.
Ondanks dat de mensen in Zuid-Frankrijk die "gewoon" katholiek waren gebleven, niets anders dan lof hadden voor deze Katharen, die een onberispelijk leven leidden, en niemand tot last waren, moesten zij natuurlijk uitgeroeid worden. Niemand zal immers ongestraft de clerus overbodig maken!
Deze Katharen gingen in feite terug naar de ideeen van de eerste christenen. Geloofsgemeenschappen zonder leider die de lakens uitdeelde, mannen en vrouwen die gelijk zijn, geen priesters, die nodig zijn voor de gelovigen om tot God te kunnen geraken. Dat alles was te gevaarlijk voor "Rome". 
Hier is de Gnostiek aan het woord. D.w.z. Geheime kennis die men zich eigen moet maken en moet bezitten teneinde zelf op te kunnen stijgen op de goddelijke ladder. Als het gaat over geloofsvervolging dan verlang ik als Protestant ook niet terug naar de Bartholomesnacht, om maar wat te noemen. En helaas is de oneigenlijke vermenging van wereldlijke en geestelijke macht altijd de oorzaak geweest van veel ellende. Zowel christenen en moslims hebben in de geschiedenis in die zin behoorlijk huisgehouden, maar dat hebben Stalin en de revolutionairen van de Franse revolutie met hun sterke anti-religieuze agenda, net zo goed. 
Maar nu hebben we het over het begin van het Christendom en over wat er toen ervaren en geloofd is. Het is een erg populair Da Vinci-code achtig verhaal om Paulus en geestelijke leiders van kwade opzet te betichten. In de film "Kingdom of heaven" waren de christelijke geestelijken ook allemaal collectief de bad guys. Leuk voor Hollywood maar niet voor serieuze theologiebeoefening. 


Nog onder de naam Saulus was Paulus een bestrijder van de ontluikende geloofsgemeenschap, die zou uitgroeien tot christenen, tot hij – naar eigen zeggen – een teken van “boven” kreeg daarmede te stoppen. Hij wendde zich tot de gemeenschap die hij eerst bestreed, toonde berouw, en werd na een 3 jarig noviciaat uitgezonden naar de Griekstalige gebieden rond de Middellandse zee, om het door hem omarmde nieuwe geloof te gaan prediken.
Uit de door mij genoemde rollen blijkt, dat voor deze geloofsgemeenschap rond Jacobus de Rechtvaardige die na het verdwijnen van Jezus de natuurlijke leider was geworden, de Wet de basis was van het nieuwe geloof. De wet, de leefregels, inclusief regels m.b.t. de regels van aanbidding van God. Al snel kwamen er bij deze groep in Jeruzalem berichten, dat Paulus bij zijn predikingen niet de nadruk op de Wet legde, maar op de persoon Jezus. Voor de groep – inclusief dus zijn broer! – was Jezus een leraar, uitlegger van de boodschap van God, maar beslist niet (een deel van) God of Gods zoon. Zie Matheus 5:17-18: Jezus; ik ben niet gekomen om de Wet te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen. Tegen Galaten 2:16; Paulus:
.. dat de mens niet gerechtvaardigd wordt uit werken de wet, maar door het geloof in Christus Jezus! Zie hier de kern, voor de geloofsgemeenschap was God de te aanbidden entiteit, en dat kon men bereiken door het nauwkeurig volgen van de Wet door God aan de mensen gegeven. Jezus was daarbij de belangrijke leraar die Godswoord leerde en uitlegde, maar onder geen beding een Goddelijke entiteit die aanbeden moest worden! Dat heeft Paulus ervan gemaakt.

Paulus werd diverse keren naar Jeruzalem ontboden en gewezen op zijn foute predikingen.
Dat weten we dus uit deze rollen. Deze rollen beschrijven de gebeurtenissen in de geloofsgemeenschap, en hun denkbeelden. De rollen werden geschreven door de mensen die deze gebeurtenissen zelf meemaakten en in de tijd dat zij gebeurden op papier zette. De evangelin echter werden niet door de apostelen zelf geschreven, maar (veel) later door andere mensen op papier gezet, dus van horen zeggen. Dat verklaart mede ook de ca 10.000 tegenstrijdigheden in de diverse schriften. 
Dat Paulus zich heeft afgekeerd van de oorspronkelijke leringen van de geloofsgemeenschap in Jeruzalem, brengt hij voorzichtig in de tweede Corinthebrief 11:3-4: indien de eerste de beste een andere Jezus predikt die wij niet hebben gepredikt… Hier komt al de aap uit de mouw, niet de Jezus van de geloofsgemeenschap rond de broer van Jezus, de leraar/uitlegger van Godswoord, maar de Jezus die Paulus voor ogen staat, als de te aanbidden figuur! Maar na weer eens op het matje te zijn geroepen in Jeruzalem laat hij precies zien hoe hij over de leiders denkt. Galaten 2:6: Maar wat hen betreft, die in zeker aanzien waren – wat zij vroeger geweest mogen zijn, doet er voor mij niets toe ….In feite een bevestiging van de breuk. Paulus gaat door met “zijn” Jezus te prediken, de Jezus die steeds hoger zal stijgen, zoon van God, deel van de triniteit. Dat niet alleen de leiders in Jeruzalem witheet waren over zijn wijziging van de fundamenten van het nieuwe geloof, maar ook de gelovigen zelf, blijkt uit het feit dat Paulus wordt aangevallen door gelovigen, en ternauwernood het vege lijf kan redden, door ingrijpen van Romeinse soldaten. Handelingen 21:28: gelovigen zagen Paulus in de tempel en wilden hem doden en zij schreeuwden: Help mannen van Israel! Dit is de mens, die tegen het volk, DE WET, en deze plaats allen leert…

“Modern onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament heel wat zuiverder zijn overgeleverd dan de geschriften van Plato en Aristoteles.”

Dit argument doet mij denken aan de vader die zijn zoon aanspreekt op het feit dat hij maar een 4 voor een proefwerk heeft gehad en de zoon zegt, ja maar Piet en Kees hadden maar een 2!
Alsof dit argument de enorme hoeveelheden tegenstrijdigheden in geschriften waarop de bijbel is gebaseerd zou wegwerken.

“Je laatste zin is trouwens, het spijt me, gewoon valse propaganda. In ieder tekstkritisch apparaat onder de oorspronkelijke grondtekst in het Grieks staan de varianten, zo ze er zijn, keurig op een rijtje opgetekend. Die kun je zelf in de betere boekhandel ook zo kopen. Praten over moedwillige manipulatie van de grondtekst komt in dat licht wel erg curieus over. “

Neem alleen de hirarchieke opbouw van de katholieke kerk, waarbij de kerk zich beroept op de leringen van Jezus. Uit de rollen blijkt, dat de diverse geloofsgemeenschappen, autonoom waren, en dat binnen deze geloofsgemeenschappen sprake was van een gelijkheid, ook tussen man en vrouw. Er waren leiders, maar dat waren natuurlijke leiders, zoals je die in elke groept hebt, mensen die het voortouw nemen. Zie daarbij ook de vooraanstaande rol van Maria van Magdala. Dat wisten ook de apostelen waaronder Petrus. Wat wordt er opgezet, een kerk in piramide vorm. Paus aan het hoofd, kardinalen, bisschoppen etc! Vrouwen worden ondergeschikt gemaakt, kunnen geen pastoor worden! Maria van Magdala was de meest ingewijde in de groep rond Jezus, en dat irriteerde vooral Petrus enorm. Maar vooral, mensen kunnen niet tot God komen door gebed en het volgen van de Wet, maar zijn afhankelijk in veel zaken van de clerus, die als doorgeefluik fungeert tussen God en de mensen.
Johannes 21:15, waarop het pausschap is gebaseerd, is later pas toegevoegd!


”Die 10.000 foute plaatsen zijn gesignaleerd door Jehova's getuigen die er hun eigen specifieke omgang met de Bijbel op na houden. Alsof tien koeien of twintig koeien -want daar gaat het dan over- iets zou zeggen over de inhoud van de quintessens van de boodschap als zodanig.”

Nee. Moderne wetenschappers. Gewoon een kwestie van teksten vergelijken.

Klein voorbeeld. Mattheus 5:18: Ik verzeker jullie; zolang de hemel en de aarde bestaan, blijft elke jota, elke tittel in de wet van kracht, totdat alles gebeurd zal zijn.

Galaten(Paulus) 5:4: Als u probeert door God als een rechtvaardige te worden aangenomen door de wet na te leven, bent u van Christus losgemaakt en hebt u Gods genade verspeeld.

Romeinen (Paulus) 3:28 ik heb u er immers op gewezen dat een mens wordt vrijgesproken door te geloven, en niet door de wet na te leven.

Een kleinigheidje? Niet fundamenteel?

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten, 

Jij probeert religies te verzoenen. Edoch hoort het bij het leven dat we verschillen van mening en religie. 

Over de 3 eenheid en wat ik denk na het analyseren van Wortel's teksten later meer. Misschien na het weekend, inshAllah.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geplaatst door Ayt:



> dit is samengevat in het _'kietaab et-tauwhied'_ waar hij op basis vd qur'aan en de soennah (de overleveringen van de profeet mohammed) op eenvoudige wijze uitlegt wat monothesme betekent en hoe je er naar moet leven.. vooral dit laatste was voor hem erg belangrijk om uit te leggen.. punt voor punt is hij gaan aangeven wat je wel moet doen als moslim en wat je niet moet doen als moslim met tal van praktijkvoorbeelden om aan te geven wat er niet goed aan is en hoe dit in conflict komt met de geloofsleer van de islaam.. zoals bijvoorbeeld het dragen van amuletten of het bezoeken van een waarzegger, *of je arrogant / uitsloverig gedragen* of om beroemde mensen te idoliseren, etc.. tientallen voorbeelden benoemde hij met de uitleg erbij wat er niet goed aan is en hoe dit strijdig is met tauwhied en hoe je wel behoort te reageren..
> tauwhied is dan ook niet alleen het absoluut-monothesme van allaah erkennen maar er ook naar handelen.. het is zeg maar a way of life..


De tegenhanger van tawhied is shirk (afgoderij). Shirk in el ibaadah (aanbidding van Allah) kan vele vormen aannemen. 
De meeste evidente vorm is natuurlijk het bidden van afgoden of beelden. Maar er is ook een meer onzichtbare shirk, zoals je een zwarte mier hebt op een grote zwarte rots, heel moeilijk te herkennen! Dat is namelijk als de intentie van jouw aanbidding niet zuiver omwille van God/Allah is. 
Een duidelijk voorbeeld is, als je liefdadigheid (sadaqa) geeft aan arme mensen, terwijl je het aan de grote klok hangt. Liefdadigheid kun je natuurlijk het beste in het geheim geven, want het is iets wat je voor Allah doet en niet om op te vallen bij de mensen. 

Het net iets vromer voor doen, omdat er iemand in de buurt is, kan in wezen al een domper zijn op de goede daad die je wilde verrichten. 
Ieder moslim, praktizerend of niet, moet hier ten alle tijden voor op zijn hoede zijn, en graven in zijn/haar eigen ego.

Een goed begrip van tawhied/monotheisme, houdt ook in dat je volledig vertrouwt op Allah/God, en dat je niet je vertrouwen legt in de een of andere waarzegster let alone charlatan of tovenaar.

Zo zie je, dat wat Ayt zegt, tawhied "a way of life" is, en een zeer uitgebreid onderwerp, wat je niet zomaar in een paar zinnen kunt behandelen.

Moge Allah SWT ons leiden op het rechte pad Amien

----------


## Wortel

> Uit de door mij genoemde rollen blijkt, dat voor deze geloofsgemeenschap rond Jacobus de Rechtvaardige die na het verdwijnen van Jezus de natuurlijke leider was geworden, de Wet de basis was van het nieuwe geloof. De wet, de leefregels, inclusief regels m.b.t. de regels van aanbidding van God. Al snel kwamen er bij deze groep in Jeruzalem berichten, dat Paulus bij zijn predikingen niet de nadruk op de Wet legde, maar op de persoon Jezus.


Alsof het alleen over Jacobus en Paulus gaat. Heb je wel eens goed gelezen wat b.v. Petrus, de vaste reisgenoot van Jezus, hierover schrijft in zijn brieven? Heb je wel eens goed lezen wat n.b. de Hebreenbrief hierover schrijft. Wat denk je van de geschriften van Johannes? 




> Voor de groep  inclusief dus zijn broer!  was Jezus een leraar, uitlegger van de boodschap van God, maar beslist niet (een deel van) God of Gods zoon. Zie Matheus 5:17-18: Jezus; ik ben niet gekomen om de Wet te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen. Tegen Galaten 2:16; Paulus:
> .. dat de mens niet gerechtvaardigd wordt uit werken de wet, maar door het geloof in Christus Jezus! Zie hier de kern, voor de geloofsgemeenschap was God de te aanbidden entiteit, en dat kon men bereiken door het nauwkeurig volgen van de Wet door God aan de mensen gegeven. Jezus was daarbij de belangrijke leraar die Godswoord leerde en uitlegde, maar onder geen beding een Goddelijke entiteit die aanbeden moest worden! Dat heeft Paulus ervan gemaakt.


In de aanhef van zijn eerste brief zegt Petrus: _"Van Petrus....door God, de Vader, voorbestemd om, geheiligd door de Geest, gehoorzaam te zijn aan Jezus Christus en met zijn bloed besprenkeld te worden"._
Ik weet dat hij altijd de gebeten hond is maar niet alleen Paulus "heeft het ervan gemaakt".
Is jou bekend dat deze zelfde Petrus als Jood(!), zoals ook Paulus een geboren Jood was, een heiden heeft gedoopt? En dat nadat hij een visioen heeft ontvangen, net als Paulus op zijn manier? Lees Handelingen 10.




> Dit argument doet mij denken aan de vader die zijn zoon aanspreekt op het feit dat hij maar een 4 voor een proefwerk heeft gehad en de zoon zegt, ja maar Piet en Kees hadden maar een 2!
> Alsof dit argument de enorme hoeveelheden tegenstrijdigheden in geschriften waarop de bijbel is gebaseerd zou wegwerken.


Het punt is dat iedereen geen enkel probleem heeft met Plato en Aristoteles, maar als het gaat over de Bijbel mensen er ineens als de kippen bij om de zogenaamde curruptie van de teksten "aan te tonen". Nogmaals: Binnen de Schriftwetenschappen is er een algemene consensus dat de tekstenj als zodanig zeer zuiver zijn overgeleverd.
Over die tegenstrijdigheden: de Bijbel is niet geschreven als een telefoonboek of een kookboek met recepten. De Bijbel is een landschap waarin Gods voetstappen staan en de mensen die je in de Bijbel tegenkomt zijn net zo divers als de mensen vandaag. 




> Neem alleen de hirarchieke opbouw van de katholieke kerk, waarbij de kerk zich beroept op de leringen van Jezus. Uit de rollen blijkt, dat de diverse geloofsgemeenschappen, autonoom waren, en dat binnen deze geloofsgemeenschappen sprake was van een gelijkheid, ook tussen man en vrouw. Er waren leiders, maar dat waren natuurlijke leiders, zoals je die in elke groept hebt, mensen die het voortouw nemen. Zie daarbij ook de vooraanstaande rol van Maria van Magdala. Dat wisten ook de apostelen waaronder Petrus. Wat wordt er opgezet, een kerk in piramide vorm. Paus aan het hoofd, kardinalen, bisschoppen etc! Vrouwen worden ondergeschikt gemaakt, kunnen geen pastoor worden! Maria van Magdala was de meest ingewijde in de groep rond Jezus, en dat irriteerde vooral Petrus enorm. Maar vooral, mensen kunnen niet tot God komen door gebed en het volgen van de Wet, maar zijn afhankelijk in veel zaken van de clerus, die als doorgeefluik fungeert tussen God en de mensen.
> Johannes 21:15, waarop het pausschap is gebaseerd, is later pas toegevoegd!


De curie interesseert mij als Protestant niet zoveel. Wat mij interesseert is de oorspronkelijke grondtekst. Latere interpretaties die een eigen leven gaan leiden zijn een heel ander verhaal. 

Dat Johannes 21: 15 later zou zijn toegevoegd blijkt bepaald niet uit het zinsverband van dit gedeelte, maar ik verneem graag de bron. Over Markus 16: 9 - 20 is wel een discussie gaande of dit later is toegevoegd. In die hele discussie, die open en bloot gewoon in elke Nederlandse bijbelvertaling staat, alsmede in de grondtekst, zegt iets over de openheid en eerlijkheid waarmee wordt omgegaan met de Schriftwetenschap binnen het christendom. Verhalen over opzettelijke manipulatie, geheimzinnigdoenerij en geknoei in de Bijbel hebben een hoog Da Vinci-code gehalte.




> Nee. Moderne wetenschappers. Gewoon een kwestie van teksten vergelijken.
> 
> Klein voorbeeld. Mattheus 5:18: Ik verzeker jullie; zolang de hemel en de aarde bestaan, blijft elke jota, elke tittel in de wet van kracht, totdat alles gebeurd zal zijn.
> 
> Galaten(Paulus) 5:4: Als u probeert door God als een rechtvaardige te worden aangenomen door de wet na te leven, bent u van Christus losgemaakt en hebt u Gods genade verspeeld.
> 
> Romeinen (Paulus) 3:28 ik heb u er immers op gewezen dat een mens wordt vrijgesproken door te geloven, en niet door de wet na te leven.


Help me even want ik zie de tegenstrijdigheden in deze teksten niet. Wat ik wel zie is dat je het begrip "wet" heel erg eenduidig toepast. Lees daarover eens Romeinen 11.

----------


## Rourchid

> Geestelijke leiding is toch iets waar religies heel expliciet in voorzien. Humanisme heeft een andere insteek.


Klopt.
Religie betreft geestelijke leiding met als vertrekpunt (gedeelde) spiritualiteit
Humanisme betreft politiek en ethiek.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Reallife,

Inderdaad er zijn heel veel overeenkomsten tussen gelovigen onderling, veel meer dan met humanisten.

----------


## Wortel

Bij deze nog wat graffiti uit de derde eeuw, aangetroffen op het Palatijn te Rome om daarmee maar aan te geven dat lang voordat de Islam ontstond er mensen waren die dat hele Christendom maar gekkigheid vonden. We zien een man die een gestalte aanbidt die hangt aan een kruis en een ezelskop heeft. Er staat bij: Alexamenos aanbidt zijn God.

http://www.bijbelseplaatsen.nl/plaat...acomben_07.jpg

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, Wortel, lang voor dat taosme, islam, jodendom, boeddhisme enzwerd uitgevonden door mensen en lang voor dat de eerste christenen er waren bestonden er vele wijsheden in die zin. De laatste godendienaren hebben niet het buskruit ontdekt. Maar ieder beweert van z'n eigen godendiensten van wel. De joden beweren dat hun Mozes d grote man was. De christenen Jezus, de boeddhisten Boeddha en de moslims Mohamed. Het eeuwige drama, met alle wereldconflicten van dien. Gelukkig is er toenemend humanisme, en daardoor een toenemende wereldvrede... Met Europa als schoolvoorbeeld van hoe het moet. Hoe humanisme (mensenrechten) allen onder deze paraplu kan verenigen en wereldvrede bevorderen.
In het humanisme krijgt elke wil van een volk in vereniging met andere volkeren gelijk. Religie verdeeld, humanisme brengt samen... Viva het humanisme!!!

Beseffen we met z'n allen goed, dat in landen waar theocratien de plak zwaaien, en dus n godsdienst het monopolie heeft, een forum als dit onmogelijk is.
Velen zouden reeds gentimideerd of afgevoerd geweest zijn.
Dat levert religie de mensheid op.

De vrijheid van meningsuiting en dus vrijheid van geloofsuiting maakt dat moslims in deze contreien vrij fora als deze kunnen opzetten. Niemand die stelt dat dat niet zou mogen (al goed ook).

Probeer dat eens in een voornamelijk godsdienstig land, waar de godsdienst de macht uitmaakt? (om het dan nog niet over een specifieke godsdienst te hebben?).

----------


## Wortel

> De laatste godendienaren hebben niet het buskruit ontdekt. Maar ieder beweert van z'n eigen godendiensten van wel. De joden beweren dat hun Mozes d grote man was. De christenen Jezus, de boeddhisten Boeddha en de moslims Mohamed. Het eeuwige drama, met alle wereldconflicten van dien. Gelukkig is er toenemend humanisme, en daardoor een toenemende wereldvrede... Met Europa als schoolvoorbeeld van hoe het moet. Hoe humanisme (mensenrechten) allen onder deze paraplu kan verenigen en wereldvrede bevorderen.
> In het humanisme krijgt elke wil van een volk in vereniging met andere volkeren gelijk. Religie verdeeld, humanisme brengt samen... Viva het humanisme!!!


Sympathie en respect voor je zienswijze, want het zal inderdaad alleen beter gaan met de wereld als we elkaar de ruimte leren geven. Maar kort door de bocht stellen dat religie verdeelt en humanisme samenbrengt lijkt me ook wat rooskleurig naar n kant toe. In mijn visie en mijn overtuiging is dat humanisme gegeven met wat de religie je aanreikt. Als ik Snowwhite's bijdragen lees is dat voor haar niet anders. Reallife schrijft daar weer op haar manier over als ze het heeft over haar concrete werk in een bepaalde instelling, waarbij haar persoonlijke overtuiging heel wel dat concrete werk ondersteunt. 
Religies worden een probleem als ze worden misbruikt voor een machtsstrijd of als ze een middel worden om een scheiding naar rangorde van mensen op te leggen. Maar als ik kijk naar de uiteindelijke bedoeling van welke religie ook maar dan ontwaar ik juist ook dat humanisme. Sommige mensen zeggen dat als je God aftrekt van het Nieuwe Testament je dat humanisme overhoudt. 
Ik geloof echter dat zulk humanisme iets te optimistisch, en soms zelfs te naef is om het zonder God te kunnen stellen. Magoed, dat is weer mijn overtuiging. Nogmaals: sympathie en respect.

----------


## maartenn100

> Sympathie en respect voor je zienswijze, want het zal inderdaad alleen beter gaan met de wereld als we elkaar de ruimte leren geven.


Volledig mee eens.





> Maar kort door de bocht stellen dat religie verdeelt en humanisme samenbrengt lijkt me ook wat rooskleurig naar n kant toe.


Als je louter naar de feiten kijkt, merk je een verschil op. of het nu roos kleurt of niet: een theocratie of een door mensenrechten geregeld land maken een wereld van verschil voor de mensen die er leven. Dat is geen rooskleurige voorstelling', maar een prettige vaststelling. Een door de religie gestuurd land knecht mensen, een door humanisme aangestuurd land (mensenrechten) brengt gespreksfora als dit tot stand.





> In mijn visie en mijn overtuiging is dat humanisme gegeven met wat de religie je aanreikt.


hmmm... interessant. Je zegt dat je humanisme ziet als de vrucht van de religie, de reden waarom je deze religie hoogacht. Dus je waardeert het humanisme in jouw religie. Voor jou is religie een middel om tot humanisme te komen. Dat is best een interessante erkenning van de uiteindelijke waarde van het humanisme door een religieus iemand.




> Reallife schrijft daar weer op haar manier over als ze het heeft over haar concrete werk in een bepaalde instelling, waarbij haar persoonlijke overtuiging heel wel dat concrete werk ondersteunt.


ja, je hebt dus een pragmatische visie op religie. Het brengt humanisme voort.
Maar het is net als een ouder die zegt dat z'n kind niet uit zichzelf goede dingen zal doen, als er geen stok achter de deur staat. Dat is een kwestie van vertrouwen dat die stok achter de deur (in dit geval de religie, of God die straft en beloond) niet meer nodig is. Dat de mens kiest voor 'het goede' of een leefbare samenleving omdat hij daar rationeel de logica en het doel van ziet.






> Religies worden een probleem als ze worden misbruikt voor een machtsstrijd of als ze een middel worden om een scheiding naar rangorde van mensen op te leggen.


Fout, religie wordt een probleem wanneer zij haar toegeigende monopolie op de waarheid _waarmaakt_. Wanneer zij de religie ten volle ten uitvoer brengt, dan wordt religie een gevaar voor andere religies of andere overtuigingen. 
Slechts humanisme perkt deze uitbreiding in door het recht van de andere overtuiging als grens voor de monopolie-oplegging van n overtuiging.




> Maar als ik kijk naar de uiteindelijke bedoeling van welke religie ook maar dan ontwaar ik juist ook dat humanisme.


Dat is niet volledig zo. Veel religies hebben in hun openbaringen een ongelijkheid tussen man en vrouw staan. Een staatsmonopolie ipv een scheiding tussen kerk en staat enz... Mensenrechten of humanisme is dus geen verdienste van de religie.





> Sommige mensen zeggen dat als je God aftrekt van het Nieuwe Testament je dat humanisme overhoudt. 
> Ik geloof echter dat zulk humanisme iets te optimistisch, en soms zelfs te naef is om het zonder God te kunnen stellen. Magoed, dat is weer mijn overtuiging. Nogmaals: sympathie en respect.


Wortel, Godsgeloof kan je wegnemen, en je verliest niet echt iets. Want de moraal, de ethische principes waar je in je leven voor kiest en voor gaat kan je blijven navolgen. Het gaat om je houding als mens, je gedrag en de gevolgen ervan. 


Doe het echter andersom, (hou ik enkel god over, maar gedraag ik me inhumaan of onmenselijk) en er ontstaat chaos en criminaliteit.


Bidden tot God zonder de moraal, leidt tot chaos, wangedrag en criminaliteit.
Moraal, goed gedrag en zedelijkheid zonder daarom te bidden of te geloven in God, leidt niettegenstaande je ongeloof in God, toch tot orde, goed samenleven en humaniteit. Bidden tot God is niet noodzakelijk een voorwaarde voor orde en humanisme. Humanistische principes navolgen is echter wel noodzakelijk daarvoor.

A kan zonder B, maar B niet zonder A. 



Dus waar het op aan komt is de moraal, de naleving ervan, de humaniteit en menselijkheid, de menselijke waardigheid. Want de goden en godendiensten zijn niet alleen onderling inwisselbaar, maar ook misbaar, zolang het eruit voortvloeiend humanisme (de ethiek) overeind blijft.

Het gemeenschappelijke in godsdiensten is niet hun God, hun door God opgelegd ritueel, hun opgelegde kledij vanuit hun openbaring. Maar hun streven naar een leefbaar samenleven, een humanisme. Een menselijke manier van omgaan. Een garantie voor komende generaties. Enz... Daar komt het telkens op neer. En dat is wat overblijft als religies naast elkaar komen te leven, om dat in confrontatie met elkaars verschillende openbaringen d claim op de waarheid ervan verwatert en enkel de moraal overeind blijft.

----------


## stropke

Pfffffff, krijg een punthoofd nadat allemaal gelezen te hebben. En het is al zo warm.
Ja laatste tijd niet meer geweest, druk met werk en studie. Maar misschien wordt komende periode wat rustiger zodat er meer tijd overblijft om alles weer beetje te volgen.  :belgie:   :cola:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Reallife,

Maarten heeft een paar maanden terug een topic geopend over humanisme. We hebben toen een aantal humanisten onder de loep genomen, aan de hand van wikipedia. Ik heb destijds mijn eigen prive (huisvrouwen tuin en keuken) onderzoekje gedaan, en uitsluitend de resultaten hier geplaatst omtrent hun wel/niet ongelovig zijn (sommige waren agnost). Omdat dit off-topic is, geef ik alleen een korte reactie. 

Het erkennen van het bestaan van God, en het aanbidden van Hem, daaruit volgt *het dienen van de mensheid* welke ook een vorm van aanbidding is (zoals liefdadigheid etc.)
Dus religieuzen erkennen net zo goed als humanisten de waardigheid van de mensheid.





> Toch kan ik mijn geloof prima combineren met mijn werk. In mijn eigen geloofsovertuiging herken ik toch wel veel humanistische kenmerken waardoor ik ook zorg kan bieden aan athestische bewoners. Zou dat niet zo zijn dan zou ik moeten gaan werken in een huis met een streng christelijke indentiteit. Toch wordt ik ook nu in mijn werk genspireerd door mijn geloof. Dit beroep kan je hard maken. Mijn geloof zorgt ervoor dat ik blijf beseffen dat ik met mensen bezig ben en dat ieder leven kostbaar is voor God. Een humanist baseert dat logisch weer meer op humaniteit. We werken dus vanuit een verschillende uitgangspositie maar leveren wel dezelfde zorg.



Dat lijkt me logisch dat je zorg kan bieden aan atheistische bewoners, hun geloof of overtuiging doet niets toe of af aan het feit dat ze zorg nodig hebben en dat het jouw werk is, waar je al dan niet betaald voor wordt. Het ontmoeten van andersdenkenden kan soms ook tot interessante kleurrijke en verrassende gesprekken leiden. 

Als we echter dieper in gaan op het gedachtegoed van het humanisme, zijn er veel meer verschillen dan zo op het eerste gezicht lijkt. 
Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Wortel,




> Ik geloof echter dat zulk humanisme iets te optimistisch, en soms zelfs te naef is om het zonder God te kunnen stellen.


zo is het maar net  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten,

Je begint zo langzamerhand een one-issue prikker te worden, de topic is hier triniteit!!!

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, Snowwhite, ik moet daar misschien mee oppassen, niet door te bomen over n onderwerp. Maar teveel tevaak wordt humanisme door sommige religieuzen telkenmale maar weer als 'naif' of 'ongelovig' en zelfs 'zondig' bestempeld, terwijl het juist ook voor heel wat goede zaken zorgt. En dus mag het andere ook wel es gezegd worden, ookal is het meer dan 1 keer en inderdaad off topic. 

(denk aan wanneer Artsen zonder Grenzen of 't Rode Kruis niet humanistisch zouden zijn bvb. (religieus neutraal en de mensenrechten als wapen vooropstellend) dat ze dan in veel gebieden in de wereld (religieuze gebieden voornamelijk) niet binnen zouden mogen. Hun humanisme maakt dat ze overal welkom zijn. Religie zou hen uitsluiten van bepaalde gebieden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Toch kan ik mijn geloof prima combineren met mijn werk. In mijn eigen geloofsovertuiging herken ik toch wel veel humanistische kenmerken waardoor ik ook zorg kan bieden aan athestische bewoners.


in nederland worden uitgeproduceerde asielzoekers al jaren opgevangen door christelijke instellingen.. waar athestische en seculiere instellingen stoppen daar gaat de christelijke kerk verder in het opvangen van mensen ongeacht het geloof dat die mensen hebben..

en ook moslims behoren mensen te helpen ongeacht hun geloof..
zo staat er in het boek _"De Weg Van De Moslim deel 1"_ :

"De moslim moet aan de noden van de ongelovigen tegemoet komen zoals hij dat doet voor alle stervelingen: ze voeden, wanneer zij honger hebben, ze te drinken geven, wanneer zij dorst hebben, *hen verzorgen, wanneer zij ziek zijn,* hen aan gevaar onttrekken en iedere vorm van kwaad voor hen vermijden. De Profeet zei:

_"Heb medelijden met degenen, die op aarde leven. Hij, Die in de hemel is, zal dan medelijden hebben met u."_

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Moet ik dit serieus nemen??


_Doe, jongeling, wat je hart je ingeeft. Voor dit alles echter word je gericht._

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Er zijn 3 niveau's van tawhied, [/FONT]


Of 5 volgens andere geleerden. 
Degrees of Tawheed



> Oneness of Divinity(Uluhiyyah)
> Oneness of Lordship(Rububiyyah)
> Oneness of Creatorship(Khaliqiyyah)
> Oneness of attributes or characteristics
> Oneness of Worship(Ma'abudiat)


Zijn die alle 3 (5) aangeboren, of is dat een primitieve gedachtengang ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> dat unicitas dei latijn is voor tauwhied en dat tauwhied arabisch is voor unicitas dei..
> daarom de vraag of je dat nader kunt toelichten..
> let wel, tauwhied is niet gewoon maar een arabische woord.. het is een islamitisch begrip om het absoluut-monothesme van allaah mee te omschrijven en het is de eerste (en belangrijkste) zuil vd islaam.. 
> als dit volgens jou te vertalen is als _unicitas dei_ dan ben ik benieuwd naar je toelichting..


Wat in het vat zit verzuurt niet:

Koks en denkers hebben iets gemeenschappelijk.
Alle koks van alle volkeren en culturen hebben ten allen tijde met water gekookt, hoe verschillend hun grondstoffen en en eindprodukten uiteindelijk ook waren.
Die aanpak is zo fundamenteel, dat hij onontkoombaar is.
Voor denkers geldt iets vergelijkbaars, sommige denkpatronen zijn zo fundamenteel, dat ze daar waar berhaupt gedacht wordt onvermijdelijk de kop opstekenen.
En zo’n patroon is het holisme, ( goed voor 5.000.000 Google treffers, vaak vergezeld van zijn tegenhanger, het reductionisme of atomisme).
Holisme bestaat uit n simpele denkregel: om een ding (wat voor ding dan ook) te doorgronden moet het geheel beschouwd worden. Reductionisme beweert het tegendeel:
Dingen worden begrepen, door hun samenstellende delen te analyseren. 
Een holistische aanpak van wat voor probleem dan ook, stuit onmiddelijk op een lastige vraag: wat is ‚het’ geheel ? De achtertuin, de gemeente de provincie, de biosfeer de aarde, het zonnestelsel.. ? Niets staat op zichzelf, alles maakt deel uit van een groter geheel.
Voor materile vraagstellingen belandt daarom ongeremd holisme bij het universum en de oerknal en, omgekeerd, ongeremd reductionisme bij quarks en quanten, zonder dat iemand er veel mee opschiet.
In wetenschap, techniek, politiek of gewoon in het dagelijks leven, waar het denken als probleemoplossend vermogen wordt ingezet, spelen beide benaderingen een rol om voor het onderhavige probleem n of meer passende beschrijvingsniveau’s te vinden. Wat overigens niet altijd eenvoudig is en een bron van veel conflicten. 
In wereldse zaken keert uiteindelijk de wal het schip, over niet passend of passend wordt beslist aan de hand van het al dan niet uitblijven van bruikbare resultaten 
In filosofie en theologie, waar het denken als broodloze kunst wordt bedreven, ontbreken dit soort profane vangrails. 
Dat kan leiden tot een kamikaze holisme zoals Zen boedhisten het bedrijven: 
Alle vormen van meervoudigheid zijn uit den boze:
Logica, als bij uitstek delend principe, is nutteloos. Waarneming leidt ook tot niets, het deelt de realiteit op in een veelheid van dingen.
Met taal kann op zijn allerhoogst uitgesproken wat iets niet is. Elke positieve uitspaak, zelfs al hij waar zou zijn, laat zoveel waarheid ongezegd dat hij geen kennis van de ene ondeelbare werkelijkheid oplevert. Dit geldt, heel consequent, ook voor de geschriften van Boeddha. 
Alleen hij, die taal, logica en waarneming achter zich gelaten heeft kan tot het ware inzicht in het geheel, de verlichting, komen. Daarmee is dan ook de laatste dualiteit overwonnen, die tussen de werkelijkheid en het subject, dat daar inzicht in heeft; het, of liever zij beiden, zijn opgegaan in het Nirwana.
Dit holisme in vrije val is precies wat zowel ’Unicitas Dei’ als ‘Tawheed’ uitmaakt;
met twee struikelblokken, die ze echter beide gemeenschappelijk hebben:
-De tweedeling tussen Schepper en schepping moet gehandhaafd blijven.
-De ontoereikendheid van de taal mag zich niet tot de heilige tekst uitstrekken.
Twee opmerkingen tot slot:
-Het woord tawheed komt in de Koran niet voor. Het is, zoals de de drieenheid of de unicitas dei, die ook niet in de Bijbel terug te vinden zijn, een filosofische constructie achteraf.
-Het zal je opvallen dat ik in mijn karakterisering van de tawheed een ‚holistischer than thou’ ben. Dat is typisch voor holisme debatten, het denkraam, waar Wortel op zinspeelde:



> Qua denkraam of filosofisch paradigma is het inderdaad precies zo.

----------


## At Ayt

> Of 5 volgens andere geleerden. 
> Degrees of Tawheed


in het _fiqh_ (de islamitische wetsleer) is er vanuit de hanbali wetsschool door de middeleeuwse imaam taymiyyah onderscheid gemaakt in 3 punten wat hij beschreef in zijn fiqhboek _"kietaab el-iemaan"_.. (het boek van de zuilen van het islamitisch geloof).. de eerste zuil is de geloofsbelijdenis en daarin noemt imaam taymiyyah 3 punten :
*1. tauwhied roeboebiyyah
2. tauwhied oeloehieyyah
3. tauwhied esmaa’ we es-siefaat*
in de middeleeuwen hadden ze bij mijn weten nog niet het woord _'tauwhied'_ in spraak & schrift maar voor een correcte vertaling is er toch gebruik gemaakt van het woord _'tauwhied'_..




> Het woord tawheed komt in de Koran niet voor. Het is, zoals de de drieenheid of de unicitas die, die ook niet in de Bijbel terug te vinden zijn, een filosofische constructie achteraf.


het komt niet in de qur'aan voor nee.. het is een begrip dat vanuit het fiqh is ontstaan.. 
of imaam taymiyyah de eerste was die vanuit het fiqh deze 3 punten is gaan onderscheiden weet ik niet maar zijn werk is een vd meest bekende uit de tijd vd middeleeuwen.. hij liet zich zeker niet inspireren tot filosofie en griekse literatuur want daar was hij fel op tegen.. wat hij deed was op basis vd qur'aan en de soennah bewijzen vinden om de regels uit de shari3ah te doorgronden.. zoals imaam maaliek ibn aanas, de grondlegger vd maalieki wetsschool, ooit eens omschreef : _"Deze godsdienst is een wetenschap"_.. 
de volledige definitie van het woord _'fiqh'_ betekent dan ook : "Het kennen van de Islamitische oordelen over de Islamitische praktijkzaken met daarbij de uitgebreidde duidelijke bewijsvoering"..
schriftgeleerden als imaam taymiyyah hielden zich niet bezig met filosofie.. het onderverdelen van de 3 punten binnen het islamitisch monothesme gebeurde dan ook niet door vrijuit wat te filosoferen.. naast dat hij zich juist uitsprak tegen filosofie is er in het fiqh geen ruimte om zomaar wat te brainstormen over de islaam.. de fiqhboeken werden geschreven in een vast stramien waarin de auteur de regels en wetten vd shari3ah onder de loep nam op grond vd qur'aan, de soennah en uitspraken van eerdere schriftgeleerden..

om terug te komen op jouw opmerking dat het woord tauwhied (en dus ook de onderverdeling vd 3 punten in het tauwhied) niet voorkomt in de qur'aan is het uiteraard wel herleidbaar naar de qur'aan..
bovenstaande 3 punten komen bijvoorbeeld tot uiting in de belangrijkste soerah uit de qur'aan :

*El-Fetihah - De Opening*

1. In de naam van Allah, *de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle* (tauwhied esmaa’ we es-siefaat)

2. Alle lof zij Allah, *de Heer der Werelden*. ( tauwhied roeboebiyyah)

3. *De Barmhartige, de Genadevolle*. ( tauwhied esmaa’ we es-siefaat)

4. *Meester* van de Dag des Oordeels. ( tauwhied esmaa’ we es-siefaat)

5. *U alleen* aanbidden wij en U alleen smeken wij om hulp. (tauwhied oeloehieyyah)

6. Leid ons op het rechte pad, 

7. Het pad dergenen, aan wie Gij gunsten hebt geschonken - niet dat van hen, op wie toorn is nedergedaald, noch dat der dwalenden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat in het vat zit verzuurt niet:


hoewel het te waarderen is dat je zo te zien daadwerkelijk de tijd genomen hebt om uitgebreid tekst en uitleg te geven en je eindelijk eens geen uitspraak van een duitse scheurkalender citeert kan ik het echter niet volgen.. als dit je uitleg is om aan te geven dat unicitas dei latijn is voor tauwhied dan snap ik er niks van.. helaas..

----------


## Wortel

> om terug te komen op jouw opmerking dat het woord tauwhied (en dus ook de onderverdeling vd 3 punten in het tauwhied) niet voorkomt in de qur'aan is het uiteraard wel herleidbaar naar de qur'aan..
> bovenstaande 3 punten komen bijvoorbeeld tot uiting in de belangrijkste soerah uit de qur'aan :


Deze beweging heeft de kerk in haar reflecteren over wat haar was overkomen in het verschijnen van God, Jezus en de Heilige Geest precies hetzelfde gemaakt. Ook de drie-eenheid staat niet letterlijk in de Bijbel zoals ook de Tawheed niet letterlijk in de Qur'an is terug te vinden, maar deze drie-eenheid is wel te herleiden naar het Nieuwe Testament.
Ik merk het maar even op om aan te geven hoeveel dichter Islam en Chistendom bij elkaar staan an sommigen waar willen hebben.




> Alle koks van alle volkeren en culturen hebben ten allen tijde met water gekookt, hoe verschillend hun grondstoffen en en eindprodukten uiteindelijk ook waren.
> Die aanpak is zo fundamenteel, dat hij onontkoombaar is.
> Voor denkers geldt iets vergelijkbaars, sommige denkpatronen zijn zo fundamenteel, dat ze daar waar berhaupt gedacht wordt onvermijdelijk de kop opstekenen.
> En zon patroon is het holisme, ( goed voor 5.000.000 Google treffers, vaak vergezeld van zijn tegenhanger, het reductionisme of atomisme).
> Holisme bestaat uit n simpele denkregel: om een ding (wat voor ding dan ook) te doorgronden moet het geheel beschouwd worden. Reductionisme beweert het tegendeel:


Glashelder.




> Dat kan leiden tot een kamikaze holisme zoals Zen boedhisten het bedrijven: 
> Alle vormen van meervoudigheid zijn uit den boze:


Hetgeen hen, naar mijn idee, opzadelt met de grote paradox van het Nirwana. Het is een plaats van Niets-zijn maar daarin juist een plaats van Algehele Bestemming, een soort boedhistische hemel waarin verlangen aanschouwen wordt. 




> Dit holisme in vrije val is precies wat zowel Unicitas Dei als Tawheed uitmaakt;
> met twee struikelblokken, die ze echter beide gemeenschappelijk hebben:
> -De tweedeling tussen Schepper en schepping moet gehandhaafd blijven.
> -De ontoereikendheid van de taal mag zich niet tot de heilige tekst uitstrekken.
> Twee opmerkingen tot slot:
> -Het woord tawheed komt in de Koran niet voor. Het is, zoals de de drieenheid of de unicitas die, die ook niet in de Bijbel terug te vinden zijn, een filosofische constructie achteraf.
> -Het zal je opvallen dat ik in mijn karakterisering van de tawheed een holistischer than thou ben. Dat is typisch voor holisme debatten, het denkraam, waar Wortel op zinspeelde:


Een 10+ H.P.! Uitmuntende analyse en dieptescherpte!!  :duim:

----------


## Snowwhite

The word Tawheed does not actually occur in either the Qur’aan or in the statements (Hadeeths) of the Prophet (~). However, when the Prophet (~) sent Mu’aadh ibn Jabal as governor of Yemen in 9AH, he told him, “You will be going to Christians and Jews (ahl al-Kitaab), so the first thing you should invite them to is the assertion of the oneness of Allaah (Yuwahhidoo Allaah).” (Narrated by Ibn ‘Abbaas and collected by al-Bukhaaree (Muhammad Muhsin Khan, Sahih Al-Bukhari, (Arabic-English), (Riyadh: Maktabah ar-Riyaad al-Hadeethah, 1981), vol.9, pp. 348-9, no.469) and Muslim (Abdul Hamid Siddiq, Sahih Muslim (English Trans.), (Lahore: Sh. Muhammad Ashraf Publishers, 1987), vol.1, pp.14-5, no.27). In this Hadeeth the present tense of the verb from which the verbal noun Tawheed is derived was used by the Prophet (~).

----------


## At Ayt

> Deze beweging heeft de kerk in haar reflecteren over wat haar was overkomen in het verschijnen van God, Jezus en de Heilige Geest precies hetzelfde gemaakt. 
> Ook de drie-eenheid staat niet letterlijk in de Bijbel zoals ook de Tawheed niet letterlijk in de Qur'an is terug te vinden, maar deze drie-eenheid is wel te herleiden naar het Nieuwe Testament.
> Ik merk het maar even op om aan te geven hoeveel dichter Islam en Chistendom bij elkaar staan an sommigen waar willen hebben.


op dit punt zoek je naar overeenkomsten die er naar mijn idee niet zijn.. 
de 3 punten van tauwhied gaan over allaah en zijn namen (namen van zijn eigenschappen), over het aanbidden van alleen allaah, en van zijn heerschappij over de schepping.. deze 3 punten staan letterlijk in de qur'aan.. het voert te ver door om de velen qur'aancitaten uit de soewar hier op te noemen waar deze 3 punten allemaal in voorkomen maar het staat bijvoorbeeld al helder en duidelijk in de eerste soerah vd qur'aan.. (zie m'n eerdere post)
dat het woord 'tauwhied' niet in de qur'aan voorkomt zegt daarom dan ook niks.. er zijn tal van termen, benamingen en woorden in de shari3ah en het fiqh die niet in de qur'aan staan.. waar het om draait is dat hetgeen waar tauwhied voor staat wl in de quraan en de soennah voorkomt.. dat kun je van de 3eenheid toch echt niet zeggen.. de insteek van snowhite en mohammed was dan ook dat ze vanuit de bijbel aan het discusseren waren dat de 3eenheid, en waar het voor staat, niet voorkomt in de bijbel.. jij als christen interpreteert de bijbel wel dusdanig dat de boodschap in het nieuwe testament de 3eenheid in zich heeft maar letterlijk kun je hetgeen waar de 3eenheid voor staat niet gronden met de bijbel.. terwijl alles waar tauwhied voor staat wel in de qur'aan en de soennah staat.. in dit geval moet je dan ook niet kijken naar het naamplaatje op de verpakking maar op de inhoud en die inhoud komt rechtstreeks uit de qur'aan en de soennah..
om die reden kan ik op dit punt dan ook weinig overeenkomsten zien tussen de islaam en het christendom..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een 10+ H.P.! Uitmuntende analyse en dieptescherpte!!


 :petaf: 
Bedankt, dat doet me genoegen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Barakalahoefiek Ayt,

Ik ben het helemaal met jou eens. Ook met je posting op de vorige pagina.

Beweringen worden gedaan door geleerden op grond van bewijzen (daliel) en niet op grond van filosoferen.

----------


## Wortel

> waar het om draait is dat hetgeen waar tauwhied voor staat wl in de quraan en de soennah voorkomt.. dat kun je van de 3eenheid toch echt niet zeggen..


En daar verschil ik dus fundamenteel van mening en overtuiging met je. Ik denk dat we hier moeten zeggen: we agree to disagree. Bovendien gaat het hier ook om een keuze vanuit de allerpersoonlijkste imaan. 




> de insteek van snowhite en mohammed was dan ook dat ze vanuit de bijbel aan het discusseren waren dat de 3eenheid, en waar het voor staat, niet voorkomt in de bijbel.. jij als christen interpreteert de bijbel wel dusdanig dat de boodschap in het nieuwe testament de 3eenheid in zich heeft maar letterlijk kun je hetgeen waar de 3eenheid voor staat niet gronden met de bijbel.. terwijl alles waar tauwhied voor staat wel in de qur'aan en de soennah staat..


Het lijkt erop dat Tawheed ook niet letterlijk in de Qur'an staat. De Tawheed als gearticuleerde leer is een latere reflectie op wat op ons afkomt in de woorden van de Qur'an. Dat is dus met de Drie-eenheid niet anders. 




> in dit geval moet je dan ook niet kijken naar het naamplaatje op de verpakking maar op de inhoud en die inhoud komt rechtstreeks uit de qur'aan en de soennah..


Precies deze zelfde redenering gaat in mijn visie op voor de Drie-eenheid. De Drie-eenheid is het naamplaatje voor de inhoudelijke beweging die Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest naar de mensen toe heeft gemaakt, zoals die staat geboekstaafd in het Nieuwe Testament. 




> om die reden kan ik op dit punt dan ook weinig overeenkomsten zien tussen de islaam en het christendom..


Dat is jammer want ze zijn er wel degelijk. Deze hele discussie over drie-eenheid gaat niet zozeer over de inhoud van de heilige geschriften zelf, maar het gaat veel meer over de manier van spreken zoals die is neergelegd in de leerstellige reflecties van latere datum. In die zin zie ik dit debat meer als een soort broedertwist, zoals die op een ander niveau ook plaats heeft tussen Jodendom en Islam, dan als het in kaart brengen van wezenlijke verschillen. 
Boedhisme en Islam zijn in die zin honderd keer meer wezensvreemd aan elkaar. Broedertwisten hebben er nogal eens een handje van uiteindelijk te gaan over wie de laatste waarheid in pacht heeft en wiens zienswijze superieur is ten opzichte van de ander. Zo'n broedertwist lijkt mij een heilloze en zinloze weg, hetgeen de wereldgeschiedenis ook wel bewezen heeft. 




> Bedankt, dat doet me genoegen.


Graag gedaan. Al het goede gaat in drien  :boer:   :maroc:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hetgeen hen, naar mijn idee, opzadelt met de grote paradox van het Nirwana. Het is een plaats van Niets-zijn maar daarin juist een plaats van Algehele Bestemming, een soort boedhistische hemel waarin verlangen aanschouwen wordt.


Die paradox is, net zoals de identiteit van Gods rechtvaardigheid aan Gods barmhartigheid, inherent aan de methode:
In een holistisch schilderij aanschouwt de aanschouwer,
hoe hij het schilderij aanschouwt 
waarin hij het schilderij aanschouwt, 
waarin hij het schilderij aanschouwt,
ad infinitum ...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> zoals imaam maaliek ibn aanas, de grondlegger vd maalieki wetsschool, ooit eens omschreef : _"Deze godsdienst is een wetenschap"_..


Dat is een Griekse insteek, waar vissers en kameeldrijvers uit zichzelf niet zo snel op zullen komen.

----------


## Deedat

Gegroet broeders en zusters,

Ik dacht ik ga even kijken of iemand mijn vraag kon beantwoorden en jammer genoeg is dit nog niet gebeurd.

Enfin, ik zat laatst te denken en had een klein vraagje voor mij christen broeders en zusters;

Wat gebeurt er met alle mensen die dood zijn gegaan vr de tijd van Jezus Christus. Zij konden op geen enkele manier in Jezus geloven aangezien deze nog niet was geboren.

Alvast bedankt voor het antwoord.

Deedat.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> als dit je uitleg is om aan te geven dat unicitas dei latijn is voor tauwhied dan snap ik er niks van.. helaas..





Tawheed, reductionistische insteek:



> in het _fiqh_ (de islamitische wetsleer) is er vanuit de hanbali wetsschool door de middeleeuwse imaam taymiyyah onderscheid gemaakt in 3 punten wat hij beschreef in zijn fiqhboek _"kietaab el-iemaan"_.. (het boek van de zuilen van het islamitisch geloof).. de eerste zuil is de geloofsbelijdenis en daarin noemt imaam taymiyyah 3 punten :
> *1. tauwhied roeboebiyyah
> 2. tauwhied oeloehieyyah
> 3. tauwhied esmaa we es-siefaat*
> in de middeleeuwen hadden ze bij mijn weten nog niet het woord _'tauwhied'_ in spraak & schrift maar voor een correcte vertaling is er toch gebruik gemaakt van het woord _'tauwhied'_..


Tawheed, holistische insteek:



> .
> Dit holisme in vrije val is precies wat zowel Unicitas Dei als Tawheed uitmaakt;
> met twee struikelblokken, die ze echter beide gemeenschappelijk hebben:



Diagnose:




> (), waar het denken als probleemoplossend vermogen wordt ingezet, spelen beide benaderingen een rol om voor het onderhavige probleem n of meer passende beschrijvingsniveaus te vinden. Wat overigens niet altijd eenvoudig is en een bron van veel conflicten.


Huiselijk uitgedrukt maak ik een wandelingetje om uit te vinden wr in het dorp ergens het huisje 'Tawheed' staat. Het blijkt een twee-onder-n-kap te wezen, de andere helft is 'Unicitas Dei'. 
Jij stapt resoluut bij 'Tawheed' naar binnen en begint de keukenkastjes open te maken.
Onze beschrijvingen verschillen begrijpelijkerwijs nogal.

----------


## Wortel

> Wat gebeurt er met alle mensen die dood zijn gegaan vr de tijd van Jezus Christus. Zij konden op geen enkele manier in Jezus geloven aangezien deze nog niet was geboren.


Als je het zo stelt doet het me denken aan die eskimo die aan een missionaris vroeg: "Je vertelt me dit opdat ik gered kan worden, maar als je het me niet had verteld dan was ik geoordeeld als was Jezus helemaal nooit gekomen, dus waarom vertel je me dit nu eigenlijk?" 

Iemand vroeg eens aan Luther wat God allemaal deed voordat hij de Schepping tot aanzijn bracht. Luthers antwoord luidde: "Toen sneed hij roedes voor de ruggen van nieuwsgierige vragers". 

Ik geloof dat je bij het oordeel voor Gods rechterstoel in alles gekend zult zijn, met al je moois en al je lelijks, maar daar bovenuit geloof ik dat er op dat moment niet minder maar meer van je gehouden zal worden.

----------


## Deedat

Ik dank u beiden voor uw antwoord, alhoewel ik er geen kaas van kan maken.

De simpele logica ontgaat me. Er komen teveel vragen bij me op en als ik deze zo simpel mogelijk formuleer is er niemand die mij ook een simpel antwoord kan geven.

Je krijgt wel altijd het standaard 'Jezus is liefde' antwoord, maar dat terzijde.

Waar ik vooral moeite mee heb is dat ik niet kan begrijpen dat wanneer iemand gelooft dat Jezus is gestorven voor 'the sin of man' dat dit automatisch 'salvation' betekend. Gaat Hitler bijvoorbeeld ook naar de Hemel als hij in Jezus geloofde?

Een ander gek voorbeeld;

Stel je zit thuis op de bank met je vrouw en je kind. Een crimineel komt je huis binnen en je hoort wat. Als je gaat kijken zie je iemand die bezig is je geld te roven. Je valt de persoon aan maar deze blijkt een mes bij zich te hebben. Na enige strijd steekt de man jou neer - dood. Je vrouw en kind zien dit allemaal aan. Je vrouw is machteloos, die kan de man niet zelf aan. Maar wacht .. ze pakt jou kind, maakt deze dood. En doet dit voor die crimineel die jou net heeft neergestoken. Ze noemt dit liefde en als de politie komt zegt je vrouw dat de crimineel niet opgepakt hoeft te worden omdat ze net jou kind heeft doodgemaakt als offer voor de man's zonde.

Klinkt logisch, niet?

Toch vind ik het altijd mooi dat wanneer ik debatten zie waarbij christenen even met de mond vol tanden staan toch even gaan staan roepen: JESUS IS LORD!

(oh en mijn vorige vraag is NOG STEEDS niet beantwoord, mocht een christen tijd hebben dit even op te pakken)

----------


## Wortel

En nou goed lezen, he Deedat? Hier is er eentje uit de eigen keuken van de kerk en daar vind je al je antwoorden:

Hij zat in een gespreksgroep van gemend gehuwden niet gemengd in de zin van 
protestant-katholiek maar gelovig-ongelovig . Hoe dubieus die categorieen verder ook mogen zijn. De jongen was de ongelovige, maar ik begreep dat niet helemaal, hij zei steeds van die gelovige dingen. Nu mag je iemand natuurlijk niet voor je eigen karretje spannen, maar ik kon het op een gegeven ogenblik toch niet nalaten te vragen waar nu precies zijn ongeloof zat. 
Ik geloof niet dat Jezus voor mijn zonden aan het kruis van Golgotha is gestorven zei hij.
 En dat geloven is geloof? 
 Ja toch zei hij.  Ik heb een schat van een grootmoeder. Ik eet er een keer in de week tussen de middag. En iedere keer vraagt zij hoopvol: En, geloof je al dat Jezus ook voor jouw zonden aan het kruis van Golgotha gestorven is? En iedere week weer moet ik het arme mens teleurstellen. Hij zei dat hij niet begreep hoe iemand anders lang geleden en hier ver vandaan voor zijn zonden kon boeten. Hij zei erbij dat hij niet wist of hij zoiets wel wilde.
 En als je dat tegen je grootmoeder zegt?  Dan zegt ze dat dat nu net geloof is en dat je dat moet geloven.

Ja, zo gaan die dingen. Geloof op formule gebracht, gestold, en grootmoeder kent nog het gedachtegoed achter de formule, zij beleeft daar ook veel aan, maar het is onoverdraagbaar, haar zoon weet nog een beetje waar ze het over heeft, maar kleinzoon helemaal niet meer, hij kan er geen chocola van maken en haakt af.
Of k dat geloof, dat Jezus voor onze zonden op Golgotha is gestorven?
Weet u, als ik het niet zou geloven dan zou ik hier niet staan, en daarbij, ik heb er voor geleerd, ik weet wat met die woorden wil zijn uitgedrukt  maar juist daarom zou ik naar iemand die ik moest introduceren in het christelijk geloof het zo nooit formuleren.
Als je Jezus in Gethsemane en onderweg naar Golgotha gevraagd had wat hier gaande was, dan zou hij waarachtig niet hebben geantwoord: ik ben nu bezig het Lam Gods te zijn dat de zonden der wereld wegdraagt. Dat hij de tegen onze zonden gerichte toorn van God draagt, dat is theologie van later. Bovendien is dat slechte theologie die ons een monsterlijk Godsbeeld heeft opgeleverd. Wil God bloed zien? Hoe kan een liefdevolle, barmhartige God een onschuldig mensenkind offeren? Geen aardse vader zou het in zijn hoofd halen, als hij niet ernstig gestoord was. Nee, Jezus weet niet precies wat dit voor drama is, waarin hij zon pijnlijke rol speelt. Waarom? horen wij hem vragen.  Waarom, laat deze beker aan mij voorbij gaan. Ik hoef deze beker toch niet tot de laatste druppel leeg te drinken. 
En Jezus wist ook niet precies de afloop. Hij had er ongetwijfeld enig vertrouwen in dat God hem aan gene zijde van de dood zou opvangen, maar zeker is een gewone sterveling daar nooit van.
Nee, we moeten deze verschrikkelijke geschiedenis niet verbleken met theorieen over een van tevoren vastgelegd heilsplan van God.
Wat is er aan de hand? Er treedt een profeet op. Jezus is zijn naam. Hij leeft uit de beste tradities van zijn volk. Hij ontmaskert een onbarmhartige orde, zowel religieus als sociaal.
Hij geneest op de sabbath en houdt maaltijd met onreine mannen en vrouwen. Hij doet wat niemand doet en doet niet wat iedereen doet, zoals bijvoorbeeld terugslaan. Zon vrije mens, dat is angstaanjagend. En in een misselijk makende coproduktie weten joden en heidenen zich eendrachtig van hem te ontdoen.
En de diepste drijfveer daarbij is angst. Neem Kajafas, de hogepriester. Doodsbenauwd voor zijn achterban en voor politieke verwikkelingen met Rome. Zijn angst noemt hij 
verantwoordelijkheid en in de naam van het recht doet hij onrecht. Uit angst voor een nationale catastrofe (beter dan een heel volk is het dat n mens sterft) doet hij de Torah geweld aan.
Neem Pilatus. Hij is overtuigd van Jezus onschuld, maar een dreigement (u bent geen vriend van de keizer meer) is voldoende voor hem om Jezus uit te leveren. Kajafas en Pilatus, die de joden en de heidenen representeren, zij doen wat zij eigenlijk niet willen. En Petrus, die de twaalf discipelen representeert, doet ook wat hij niet wil. Het is allemaal zo onzegbaar tragisch. De tragedie van het kwaad is niet dat wij het zouden willen. Maar de angst die ons in zijn greep heeft, maakt dat wij ontrouw worden aan het goede dat in ons woont. Alle spelers in dit drama doen wat zij eigenlijk tot iedere prijs zouden willen vermijden. Het is niet zo dat wij niet van goede wil zouden zijn, maar door angst geregeerd kunnen wij het niet volbrengen. Het is zonde.
Is er een andere manier om met je angst om te gaan, anders dan door te gaan meppen of op de vlucht te slaan? Wat deed Jezus met zijn angst? Want Jezus was ten dode toe beangst.
Dat is iets wat hem van de grote leraren der mensheid onderscheidt: alleen van Jezus wordt ons verteld dat hij bevend van angst zijn terechtstelling tegemoet heeft gezien. De profeet van het grote vertrouwen is ineens nergens meer: Och, mocht deze beker aan mij voorbij gaan .

Jezus had ook kunnen vluchten. Zijn lijden was niet onontkoombaar. Van de hof van Gethsemane de Olijfberg over had hij zo in het bergland van Judea een veilig heenkomen kunnen zoeken. Zoveel koningen voor hem zijn zo ontkomen. Maar Koning Jezus dus niet. Want wat hij wilde was dat de mensen zich tegen al hun angsten in op God zouden richten. Hij zou zijn eigen prediking ontkrachten, wanneer hij zou vluchten. Hij hoefde de beker niet te drinken, er was een weg om het lijden heen. Maar hij voelde zich geroepen er doorheen te gaan. En schrok vervolgens van zijn eigen moed. Schrok terug, ging voort.
Ja, gemeente, en nu is het wonderlijke dat die beker inderdaad aan hem voorbij gegaan is, maar alleen wel zo dat hij eerst door hem gedronken werd. Want uiteindelijk vond hij de kracht om door te gaan. Uiteindelijk had hij de kracht om te zeggen: niet mijn wil maar uw wil geschiede. 
Met die bede verwoordt hij de angst dat hij in deze worsteling ten onder kan gaan en tot vertwijfeling en wanhoop zou kunnen vervallen. Met die bede orienteert hij zich opnieuw op wat hij altijd genoemd heeft de wil van de Vader.
En nu even geen misverstanden: Wilde God het lijden van zijn liefste kind? Nee, zijn dood, dat was iets wat de mensen wilden. Als we denken dat God zijn dood wilde dan denken we te slecht over God en te goed over onszelf, dan draaien we de zaak om en dat kunnen we maar beter laten. De wil van God, dat is de bezielende kracht van God, die zich in een mens doet voelen als een geroepen worden tot een leven in zijn geest. Jezus bede  uw wil geschiede is geen gebed waarmee Jezus fatalistisch het noodlot over zich afroept, het is een bede waarmee Jezus smeekt om vast te kunnen houden wat hij in zijn beste ogenblikken heeft geweten en geloofd. Uw wil geschiede. En dan gaat het hem weer langzaam dagen. God zal immers niet laten varen het werk wat hij begon? Dat wil God toch niet? Maar dan wil hij, Jezus, niet het werk laten varen dat Hij begon. Tegen alle angst in wil hij trouw blijven aan zijn eigen bezieling en roeping en ervan blijven getuigen, dat de mens zich blijvend op God moet richten. Dat heeft hij verkondigd, daarvoor heeft hij geleefd, en als het moet zal hij er nu ook voor sterven. Zo is het goed. God zal hem niet loslaten. Hij zal God niet loslaten. Uw wil geschiede.
En als wij getuige zijn van dit drama, dan kunnen wij niet als Pilatus onze handen in onschuld wassen. Wie het lijdensverhaal hoort, leest, die weet, voelt, bij Kajafas en Pilatus en bij Petrus: dit is mij niet vreemd.
Het is een historische noodzakelijkheid: zegt Kajafas
In de politiek moet je soms vuile handen maken: zegt Pilatus
Het was een kwestie van overleven: : zegt Petrus.
Alledrie weten ze heel wel wat werkelijk de juiste weg zou zijn, en alledrie nemen ze die weg doelbewust niet, want ze zijn bang en het is die angst waaraan Jezus sterft. En dat, gemeente, is zonde.
In deze executie komt enigerlei wijze ook mijn, ook uw schuld aan het licht. Op Golgotha en op de weg er naar toe worden wij allen ontmaskerd als potentiele moordenaars  wij die in onze angsten ons vergrijpen aan wie en wat God geschapen heeft en die ons daarmee vergrijpen aan God zelf.
Hij stierf voor onze zonden: leert de kerk. Maar u moet dus wel weten welke gedachten wereld in die formule gestold is. Dat Jezus zijn leven voor zondaren gaf, is uitdrukking van het besef dat voor Jezus kennelijk geen andere weg meer openstond dan ons _door zijn dood_ te laten zien hoe volstrekt zinloos en moorddadig de angst is die ons beheerst en tot het kwade verleidt. Bespot worden, geslagen, gegeseld, bespuwd, gekruisigd, het is erg, maar is het erger dan uit angst daarvoor ontrouw zijn aan jezelf en aan wat je in je beste ogenblikken als de wil van God bent gaan verstaan?
Als grootmoeder in theologentaal zegt dat Jezus voor onze zonden stierf, dan betekent dat ten diepste dat Jezus niet ophield van ons te houden. Nooit verloor hij uit het oog hoe hopeloos en hulpeloos zijn verraders en beulen door angst bezet heen en weer geslingerd werden. 
En hij bleef hopen op de niet te verdelgen waarheid Gods, diep in ieder mens verborgen. 
Hij zou ons met zijn dood de onhoudbaarheid van een angstbezet leven laten zien.
Zijn dood zou mensen de kracht geven hun angsten af te leggen en de waarheid te dienen.
Maar als de taal van de theologen wordt misverstaan, dan zitten we in de misere.
Dan krijg je zulke taferelen als in schillers Don Carlos, de zoon van koning Filips de Tweede.
De koning verkeert in een dilemma. Moet hij zijn opstandige zoon veroordelen, hem ter dood laten brengen, of moet hij hem vrijuit laten gaan en daarmee de Reformatie vrij baan geven?
Voor de Grootinquisiteur, die al eerder heeft opgemerkt dat een waarachtig heerser niet in mensen denkt maar in getallen, is dit geen vraag: de koning zal zijn zoon niet mogen sparen.
Dan roept de koning vertwijfeld uit:  Noem mij een geloof dat rechtvaardigt, dat een vader het bloed van zijn zoon laat vloeien. De Grootinquisiteur geeft ten antwoord:  Als zoenoffer stierf Gods eigen Zoon aan het kruis. Daar heeft de koning niet van terug, maar het is een gruwelijk op zijn kop zetten van wat er op Golgotha werkelijk gebeurde.
Grootmoeder kan niet in gewone mensentaal met haar kleinzoon over geloof praten, en we zitten midden in de misere. Laten we dan ook duidelijk zeggen: Lijden dient te worden bestreden waar het maar kan. Het lijden van Jezus is niet door God gewild maar door de mensen. Wie te snel zin aan het lijden wil geven is niet langer geneigd het te bestrijden.
Pasen roept ons toe dat God het voor de gekruisigde heeft opgenomen en zijn innig geliefde zoon bij hem heeft thuisgehaald. Aan de ene kant is dat natuurlijk een vreemd verhaal, maar aan de andere kant ook weer helemaal niet, want de liefde van een hemelse Vader hoeft toch niet, anders dan bij de liefde van een aardse vader bij de dood halt te houden? 
Dus het valt ook weer nauwelijks niet te geloven dat God het niet voor de gekruisigde opnam. Maar dan nam hij het ook op voor de wereld die hem verwierp. Als deze God niet wil dat deze mensenzoon, en enig ander mensenkind, in de dood vastloopt, dan wil hij ook niet dat mensenkinderen in hun angst en hun schuld vastlopen.
Het roept ons mensenkinderen op om op te staan uit het graf van hun dodelijke angsten en uit het graf van hun schuld, hun desillusies en verlamming, omdat aan gene zijde van dat graf leven ons wacht. Nu en straks.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel,

Ik had gisteren geen tijd, ik moest naar de tandarts! Hier dan mijn reactie op het gesprek tussen jou en Ayt:

Ayt:
waar het om draait is dat hetgeen waar tauwhied voor staat wl in de quraan en de soennah voorkomt.. dat kun je van de 3eenheid toch echt niet zeggen..

Wortel:
En daar verschil ik dus fundamenteel van mening en overtuiging met je. Ik denk dat we hier moeten zeggen: we agree to disagree. Bovendien gaat het hier ook om een keuze vanuit de allerpersoonlijkste imaan. 


Snow:
Nee Wortel. 
Het openingsstuk geeft duidelijk aan dat de bijbel heel iets anders zegt. Het gaat niet alleen om persoonlijke imaan of spirituele ervaringen. Het gaat er ook om, dat de 3 eenheid een basis moet hebben vanuit het nieuwe testament, welke het volgens sign2god niet heeft. Dus men gebruikt zowel gevoel/hart als wel ratio/verstand = op basis van de openbaringen.

Het principe eenheid van Allah=tawhied staat wel overal in de Koran (te veel om op te noemen). Het is het meest belangrijke principe van de islam, en de eenheid van Allah, is het eerste waar naar toe uitgenodigt moet worden, dan pas volgt het leren van het gebed. 

Allah! Er is geen God, dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande.(3:2)

Allah getuigt, dat er geen God is dan Hij en de engelen en degenen, die kennis bezitten, getuigen dit eveneens, handhavende de rechtvaardigheid: er is geen God dan Hij, de Almachtige, de Alwijze. (3:18)

Ayt:
de insteek van snowhite en mohammed was dan ook dat ze vanuit de bijbel aan het discusseren waren dat de 3eenheid, en waar het voor staat, niet voorkomt in de bijbel.. jij als christen interpreteert de bijbel wel dusdanig dat de boodschap in het nieuwe testament de 3eenheid in zich heeft maar letterlijk kun je hetgeen waar de 3eenheid voor staat niet gronden met de bijbel.. terwijl alles waar tauwhied voor staat wel in de qur'aan en de soennah staat..

Wortel:
Het lijkt erop dat Tawheed ook niet letterlijk in de Qur'an staat. De Tawheed als gearticuleerde leer is een latere reflectie op wat op ons afkomt in de woorden van de Qur'an. Dat is dus met de Drie-eenheid niet anders.
Snow:
Dat dit een latere reflectie zou zijn is niet waar. Dit blijkt uit de overlevering: However, when the Prophet (pbuh) sent Muaadh ibn Jabal as governor of Yemen in 9AH, he told him, You will be going to Christians and Jews (ahl al-Kitaab), so the first thing you should invite them to is *the assertion of the oneness of Allaah* (Yuwahhidoo Allaah).
"de bewering van de eenheid van Allah" -Yoewahhidoe Allah = tawhied. 
De metgezellen van de Profeet, wisten heel goed wat Tawhied inhield. Later zijn de geleerden het een en ander op schrift gaan stellen. Maar alles op basis van bewijzen uit de Koran en soenna.


Ayt:
in dit geval moet je dan ook niet kijken naar het naamplaatje op de verpakking maar op de inhoud en die inhoud komt rechtstreeks uit de qur'aan en de soennah..

Wortel:
Precies deze zelfde redenering gaat in mijn visie op voor de Drie-eenheid. De Drie-eenheid is het naamplaatje voor de inhoudelijke beweging die Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest naar de mensen toe heeft gemaakt, zoals die staat geboekstaafd in het Nieuwe Testament. 


Snow:
Waar staat dat geboekstaafd in het nieuwe testament? 

Ayt:
om die reden kan ik op dit punt dan ook weinig overeenkomsten zien tussen de islaam en het christendom..
Wortel:
Dat is jammer want ze zijn er wel degelijk. Deze hele discussie over drie-eenheid gaat niet zozeer over de inhoud van de heilige geschriften zelf, maar het gaat veel meer over de manier van spreken zoals die is neergelegd in de leerstellige reflecties van latere datum. In die zin zie ik dit debat meer als een soort broedertwist, zoals die op een ander niveau ook plaats heeft tussen Jodendom en Islam, dan als het in kaart brengen van wezenlijke verschillen. 
Boedhisme en Islam zijn in die zin honderd keer meer wezensvreemd aan elkaar. Broedertwisten hebben er nogal eens een handje van uiteindelijk te gaan over wie de laatste waarheid in pacht heeft en wiens zienswijze superieur is ten opzichte van de ander. Zo'n broedertwist lijkt mij een heilloze en zinloze weg, hetgeen de wereldgeschiedenis ook wel bewezen heeft. 

Snow:
In het orthodoxe denken van de islam of het Christendom ligt besloten dat de inhoud van de heilige schriften zelf de eerst bron is, daar moet alles naar herleid worden, en niet reflecties van latere datum die NIET overeenkomen met de oorspronkelijke bronnen, ongeacht of ze spiritueel bijdragen of niet. Dat laatste noemen we in het arabisch bidah (toevoeging/vernieuwing). 

Mijn stelling blijft nog steeds, dat de drieeenheid geen concept was van de eerste christenen. Uit de bijbel teksten kan je niet onomstotelijk vaststellen dat Jezus zowel mens als God was, zonder in tegenstrijdigheden te vervallen. Bovendien horen openbaringen duidelijk te zijn, en er is geen sprake van een tweedeling (zoals sommige soefies beweren) van manifest en hidden knowledge.

Op het moment dat Jezus wel mens/profeet/zoon van God en God is, dan hebben we te maken met een God die zich op verschillende manieren kan manifesteren. Dat is geen monotheisme. Immers hindoes beweren ook bij hoog en bij laag dat hindoeisme een monotheistische godsdienst is, waarbij Krsna de absolute waarheid is, Die zich in verschillende vormen kan manifesteren, bijvoorbeeld als Radha, die de liefde voor Krsna behelst. Krsna zelf, is op aarde gekomen. Ik zie dan geen verschil met de drie-eenheid, waarbij men stelt dat God verschillende manifestaties heeft: Jezus, God en Heilige Geest. Jezus die tot God bidt (vergelijk Radha en Krsna), terwijl Jezus tegelijk deel is van God. DIT IS GEEN TAWHIED.
Groetjes Snow ook voor Reallife  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlus

> ratio/verstand = op basis van de openbaringen


 :strik: 
Zelden zulke groteske taal gezien.

----------


## Wortel

> Het openingsstuk geeft duidelijk aan dat de bijbel heel iets anders zegt. Het gaat niet alleen om persoonlijke imaan of spirituele ervaringen. Het gaat er ook om, dat de 3 eenheid een basis moet hebben vanuit het nieuwe testament, welke het volgens sign2god niet heeft. Dus men gebruikt zowel gevoel/hart als wel ratio/verstand = op basis van de openbaringen.


Sign2god kan zoveel beweren. Als ik de geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament lees, (zowel de Evangelien als de Brieven en niet alleen van Paulus) dan lees ik dat God zich daar bemoeit met de mens en dat in Jezus' handel en wandel God concreet bezig is zich te bemoeien met de mens en dat Gods kracht manifest wordt in mensen in het komen van Heilige Geest, ook te vertalen als Gods Adem. 
Dat is voor mij, en voor miljoenen andere christenen, Openbaring. 




> Dit blijkt uit de overlevering: However, when the Prophet (pbuh) sent Mu’aadh ibn Jabal as governor of Yemen in 9AH, he told him, “You will be going to Christians and Jews (ahl al-Kitaab), so the first thing you should invite them to is the assertion of the oneness of Allaah (Yuwahhidoo Allaah).”
> "de bewering van de eenheid van Allah" -Yoewahhidoe Allah = tawhied. 
> De metgezellen van de Profeet, wisten heel goed wat Tawhied inhield. Later zijn de geleerden het een en ander op schrift gaan stellen. Maar alles op basis van bewijzen uit de Koran en soenna.


Ook hier weer: Over dat gebruik van Wahid heb ik in mijn eerste bijdrage in deze topic reeds geschreven. Als je Wahid interpreteert als n numerieke eenheid van God is er niets aan de hand, want dat geloven Joden en Christenen ook. Als je Wahid interpreteert op de wijze van de nvormigheid van Allah kan ik niets anders dan herhalen wat ik al vaker schreef: Dit is een voedingsbodem voor het misverstaan van Christenen als polytheisten en dat zijn ze niet. Eigenlijk is dit een herhaling van zetten.




> Waar staat dat geboekstaafd in het nieuwe testament?


Daar zijn er vele plaatsen van, maar even kort b.v.
1 Johannes 3: 23 
Dit is zijn gebod: dat we geloven in de Naam van zijn Zoon Jezus Christus en elkaar liehebben zoals hij ons heeft opgedragen. Wie zich aan zijn geboden houdt blijft in God, en God blijft in hem. Dat hij in ons blijft weten we door de Geest die Hij ons heeft gegeven.

1 Johannes 5: 1
Ieder die gelooft dat Jezus de Christus is, is uit God geboren en ieder die de Vader liefheeft, heeft ook lief wie uit Hem geboren zijn. 

Openbaring 5: 11
Daarna hoorde ik het geluid van een groot aantal engelen rondom te troon, de wezens en de oudsten: het waren er oneindig veel, tienduizend maal tienduizenden, duizend maal duizenden. Met luide stem riepen ze: Het lam dat geslacht is, komt alle macht, rijkdom en wijsheid toe, en alle kracht, eer, lof en dank.

1 Petrus 3: 15
Erken Christus als Heer en eer hem met heel uw hart. Vraagt iemand u waarop de hoop die in u leeft gebaseerd is, wees dan steeds bereid om u te verantwoorden. Doe dat dan vooral zachtmoedig en met respect, houd uw geweten zuiver; dan zullen de mensen die zich honend over uw goede, christelijke levenswandel uitlaten, zich schamen over hun laster. Het is beter te lijden, indien God dat wil, omdat men goed doet dan omdat men kwaad doet. Ook Christus immers heeft, terwijl hij zelf rechtvaardig was, gelden voor de zonden van onrechtvaardigen, voor eens en altijd, om u zo bij God te brengen. Naar het lichaam werd Hij gedood maar naar de Geest tot leven gewekt. 

2 Petrus 1: 3
Jezus' goddelijke macht heeft ons alles geschonken wat nodig is voor een vroom leven, door de kennis van hem die ons geroepen heeft door zijn majesteit en wonderbaarlijke kracht. Hiermee zijn ons kostbare, rijke beloften gedaan, opdat u zou ontkomen aan het verderf dat de wereld beheerst als gevolg van de begeerte, en opdat u deel zou krijgen aan de goddelijke natuur. Span daarom al uw krachten in om uw geloof te verrijken met deugdzaamheid, uw deugdzaamheid met kennis, uw kennis met zelfbeheersing, uw zelfbeheersing met volharding, uw volharding met vroomheid, uw vroomheid met liefde voor uw broeders en zusters, en uw liefde voor uw broeders en zusters met liefde voor allen.

2 Petrus 1: 16
Toen wij u de glorierijke komst van onze Heer jezus Christus verkondigden, baseerden wij ons niet op vernuftige verzinsels - integendeel, wij hebben met eigen ogen zijn grootheid gezien. Want hij ontving van God, de Vader, eer en luister, toen de stem van de majesteitelijke luister tegen hem zei: "Dit is mijn geliefde Zoon, in hem vind Ik vreugde". Die stem hebben wij zelf uit de hemel horen klinken toen wij met hem op de heilige berg waren. Ons vertrouwen in de woorden van de profeten is daardoor alleen maar toegnomen.

Hebreen 8: 1
De kern van mijn betoog is dat wij een hogepriester hebben die in de hemel plaatgenomen heeft aan de rechterzijde van de troon van Gods majesteit en die de dienst vervult in het ware heiligdom, de tent die door de Heer en niet door mensenhanden is opgericht.

Hebreen 9: 11
Christus daarentegen is aangetreden als hogepriester van al het goede dat ons is toebedacht; Hij is door een indrukwekkender en volmaakter tent -die niet door mensenhanden gemaakt is en niet behoort tot onze schepping- voor eens en altijd het hemelse heiligdom binnengegaan, en dan niet met bloed van bokken en jonge stieren maar met zijn eigen bloed. Zo heeft hij een eeuwige verlossing verworven.

Paulus laat ik maar even buiten beschouwing want die heeft het toch altijd gedaan.  :knipoog:

----------


## Wortel

> Je post komt op mij nogl arrogant gesteld over. En nee, persoonlijk maak ik geen tijd om jouw vraag op te pakken! Ikwil namelijk best op mijn bescheiden (ik ben geen theoloog) manier dingen proberen uit te leggen


Je legt het prima uit, hoor.  :Wink: 
Deedats voorbeeld -Achmed Deedat- had ook nogal de neiging om met retorische vragen, waaronder je een dubbele bodem voelde, uit de hoek te komen in zijn vragen aan christenen. De appel en de boom.

----------


## Deedat

De standaard "we weten het niet dus we moeten even duidelijk maken dat hij te arrogant is zodat we de vragen kunnen ontwijken" antwoord.

Dat is niet erg. Het enige wat hiermee bewerkstelligd wordt is dat wanneer een buitenstaander deze hele draad leest hij meteen opmerkt dat wanneer het erom spant, de christenen het laten af weten.

Als iemand mij vraagt waarom de "god van de koran" maar 1 is en niet 3 in 1 of 1 in 3 of 5 of 1000 dan kan ik dit beantwoorden door de koran zelf te laten spreken. Een vers later en we zijn klaar.

Aan de andere kant, vraag je een christen waar hij de 3 eenheid vandaan heeft, dan begint hij over andere onderwerpen te praten. Of hij quote rakelings versen die niks te maken hebben met de vraag.

Ahmed Deedat was om deze reden ook de meest gehate Moslim van de laatste eeuw. Hij stelt simpele vragen en daagt zelfs de Paus uit voor een debat. Wij weten beiden dat dit debat nooit heeft plaatsgevonden.

Het is mijn bedoeling niet om mensen voor schut te zetten, te kwetsen, of wat dan ook. Ik stel simpele vragen en daarmee probeer ik u en de andere lezers te laten denken en daarmee de echte waarheid naar boven te halen.

Snow heeft grotendeels zere punten aangekaart, maar deze worden genegeerd als er geen antwoord op lijkt te zijn.


Quote: (van Wortel)
En nu even geen misverstanden: Wilde God het lijden van zijn liefste kind? Nee, zijn dood, dat was iets wat de mensen wilden. Als we denken dat God zijn dood wilde dan denken we te slecht over God en te goed over onszelf, dan draaien we de zaak om en dat kunnen we maar beter laten.

Tegenbewijs uit de bijbel zelf:
John 3:16 (New American Standard Bible)

16"For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life.

Dus God wilde zijn zoon niet dood, maar er staat duidelijk "HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON". Ja dat is duidelijk taal en een punt voor u?

Maar zoals gewoonlijk zal hier weer f de standaard ignore toegepast worden, of een standaard antwoord waarbij alles wordt ontweken.

De chalange staat nog steeds trouwens voor elke christen; om 1, niet 10, niet 100 of 1000 maar 1 vers uit de bijbel te laten zien waar Jezus zegt "I am God".

Deedat groet u.

----------


## Wortel

> Ahmed Deedat was om deze reden ook de meest gehate Moslim van de laatste eeuw. Hij stelt simpele vragen en daagt zelfs de Paus uit voor een debat. Wij weten beiden dat dit debat nooit heeft plaatsgevonden.


Ik haat Deedat niet, hoor. Ik vind alleen dat hij zo vol is van zijn eigen gelijk dat hij niet meer horen kan (en wil?) waar een ander het over heeft. Echt dialogeren is iets heel anders dan met oogkleppen voor mompelen in jezelf. Zoals ook hier weer blijkt. 
Daarbij heeft hij een Christendom voor ogen zoals sommige Amerikaanse TV-griezeldominees het graag hebben. Op zulke fundamentalistische gekkigheid gaten schieten is erg makkelijk. Dat doe ik ook op een achternamiddag.




> Dus God wilde zijn zoon niet dood, maar er staat duidelijk "HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON". Ja dat is duidelijk taal en een punt voor u?


Je wilt van mij letterlijk horen dat Jezus nergens in Bijbel zegt: "Ik ben God" wat ook letterlijk nergens staat, maar daar gaat het niet om, zoals al eerder betoogd. Er staat in dit vers ook niet letterlijk dat God Jezus dood wilde. Beetje meten met twee maten? Curieuze bewijsvoering daarom.

Er staat letterlijk: Hij heeft zijn Zoon gegeven aan de wereld. Dat is heel wat anders dan dat God Jezus dood wilde, wat jij er automatisch van maakt, terwijl dat er letterlijk niet staat. Lees nog eens goed de gelijkenis van de onrechtvaardige pachters in de wijngaard en wie degenen werkelijk zijn die de zoon des huizes dood willen. Lukas 20: 9-19




> Maar zoals gewoonlijk zal hier weer f de standaard ignore toegepast worden, of een standaard antwoord waarbij alles wordt ontweken.


Die standaard ignore zie ik meer in de manier waarop er gewoon categorisch niet geluisterd wordt. Wat hoor jij mij in wat ik schrijf nu eigenlijk zeggen?

----------


## Deedat

> Zelf zit ik er niet mee dat de drieeenheid (waarvan we trouwens meerderemalen hebben gezegd dat deze als letterlijke term niet in de bijbel voorkomt) zo moeilijk uit te leggen is. Ik geloof erin, jij niet. Prima toch.


Dank u. Dat was wat ik wilde lezen; dat het NIET letterlijk in de bijbel staat. Want als dat aan beide kanten bekend is en dat we het met z'n allen eens zijn hierover, is het gemakkelijker om te discussiren over zaken die daarmee te maken hebben.


@ Wortel

Het meten met twee maten waar jij het over hebt .. als je dat zo neerlegt zou je inderdaad zeggen dat jij gelijkt hebt, maar - beetje voorspelbaar dat deze 'maar' zou komen - ik zei ook dat het ook 'worship me' kon zijn (aanbid me) Dus niet persee en alleen dat Jezus zegt 'Ik ben God'.

Over die John 3:16, je hoeft geen geleerde te zijn om te zien wat er wordt bedoeld met dat woord "gegeven". Als wij beiden geloven dat God alles weet (past, present and future), dus ook dat zijn zoon dood zou gaan aan het kruis. Waarom zou hij zijn zoon naar de aarde sturen? (aan de aarde "geven") Kon Hij hem niet liever in het paradijs houden? 

Simpele logica lijkt mij h, anderen kunnen dit heel anders zien natuurlijk.

--
Ik wil wel nog mijn verontschuldigen aanbieden voor enkele van mijn posts waar ik een beetje bot (of arrogant zoals jullie dat vonden) uit de hoek kom.

----------


## Wortel

> Over die John 3:16, je hoeft geen geleerde te zijn om te zien wat er wordt bedoeld met dat woord "gegeven". Als wij beiden geloven dat God alles weet (past, present and future), dus ook dat zijn zoon dood zou gaan aan het kruis. Waarom zou hij zijn zoon naar de aarde sturen? (aan de aarde "geven") Kon Hij hem niet liever in het paradijs houden?


Waarom Hij dat zou doen? Als ik me zou aanmatigen dat ik de reden daarvan precies wist ga ik toch al half op de stoel van God zitten? Dat kan ik dus beter laten. Mij heeft het bericht bereikt dat God het daadwerkelijk hft gedaan met daarbij het bericht dat dat uit liefde voor alle schepsels is gebeurd en niet om een stel studeerkamerfilosofen bezig te houden. 




> Ik wil wel nog mijn verontschuldigen aanbieden voor enkele van mijn posts waar ik een beetje bot (of arrogant zoals jullie dat vonden) uit de hoek kom.


Het is wel goed  :knipoog:  Als we elkaar maar leren begrijpen. Ens worden we het pas als we samen lam eten in het Paradijs en Allah naar ons allen glimlacht, denk ik. Maar als we elkaar maar leren begrijpen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> als we samen lam eten in het Paradijs


Vindt de leeuw dat wel goed ?

----------


## Wortel

> Vindt de leeuw dat wel goed ?


 :hihi:  Dat vergat ik even. Nee, waarschijnlijk niet. Per slot hebben die twee er ook even over gedaan om elkaar tegen die tijd te vinden. W0e wachten maar af.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het lijkt erop dat Tawheed ook niet letterlijk in de Qur'an staat. De Tawheed als gearticuleerde leer is een latere reflectie op wat op ons afkomt in de woorden van de Qur'an.


op de rest vd post hoeft niet meer gereageerd te worden want dat heeft snowhite al uitstekend gedaan..
wil nog wel inhaken op bovenstaande punt..
wat jij een _'gearticuleerde leer van een latere reflectie'_ noemt is echter het fiqh (de islamitische wetsleer).. en vanuit het fiqh zijn er boeken geschreven om uitleg te geven over god's wetten.. m.b.t. dit onderwerp is het een fiqhboek over de zuilen van het geloof en de eerste zuil is het geloven in allaah.. een schriftgeleerde heeft dan als taak om aan moslims zo precies mogelijk uit te leggen wat dat geloven in allaah inhoudt.. daarom de onderverdeling van tauwhied in 3 punten want de schriftgeleerde moet immers duidelijk maken dat je als moslim moet geloven in de velen eigenschappen van allaah waarvan er 99 in de qur'aan staan vermeld, daarnaast moet een moslim alleen allaah aanbidden en verder niemand.. ook moet een moslim geloven dat alleen allaah de schepper en heerser is van deze wereld.. door dit onderscheid te maken vanuit de wetsleer weet je als moslim wat het geloven in allaah inhoudt..
dit heeft verder niets van doen met _'reflecties'_ van latere datum want de eigenschappen van allaah, aanbidding van allaah, en zijn heerschappij over de schepping staan in de qur'aan.. velen malen.. daarnaast is een schriftgeleerde met handen en voeten gebonden aan strenge regels bij het beoefenen van zijn vak.. het fiqh is bedoeld om de wetten van allaah (shari3ah) vast te stellen en die te gebruiken in het dagelijkse leven.. de wetenschap waarmee de wetten van allaah uit de goddelijke bronnen worden gevonden en bestudeerd heet oesoel-oel-fiqh dat al in de 8e eeuw werd ontwikkeld.. deze wetenschap is moeilijke kost.. hierin is geen ruimte voor filosofische mijmeringen, reflecties en theologische weerspiegelingen.. er dient met duidelijk bewijs uit godelijke bronnen aangekomen te worden doormiddel van nauwgezette werkmethodes.. op basis daarvan wordt achterhaald en bestudeerd wat de wetten van allaah zijn en kan het in het fiqh gebruikt worden door de praktische beoefening van dit recht..
m.a.w. wanneer er door een schriftgeleerde vanuit het fiqh uitgelegd wordt wat de eerste zuil van het geloof inhoudt dan is dit niet een _'gearticuleerde leer van een latere reflectie'_..

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat is een Griekse insteek, waar vissers en kameeldrijvers uit zichzelf niet zo snel op zullen komen.


we hebben het hier niet over een koeienmelker met zijn boerenverstand maar over een vd grootste juristen uit de islaam..
daarbij was er in het medina vd 8e eeuw geen griekse filosofie, geen griekse literatuur, geen griekse wetenschap, en geen griekse scheurkalenders en wandtegeltjes met griekse wijsheden.. het medina vd 8e eeuw had 2 wetenschappen : de studie en overlevering vd ahaadieth en de studie van de islamitische wetsleer.. in beiden richtingen was imaam maaliek begaafd..

----------


## At Ayt

> Barakalahoefiek Ayt,
> 
> Ik ben het helemaal met jou eens. Ook met je posting op de vorige pagina.
> 
> Beweringen worden gedaan door geleerden op grond van bewijzen (daliel) en niet op grond van filosoferen.


es-selaamoe aleekoem wa rahmatoellahi wa barakatoeh,

dank je.. 
en jij natuurlijk ook.. je weet de standpunten uitstekend te verwoorden!
barakallahoe fieki 

wa selaam

----------


## Snowwhite

CC Therm, Naam en hokus pokus.

Nee Charles, wat op de legendarische 28 maart 2008, (om 11:32) is gebeurd, dat maakte dat ik weer met je ging praten, nadat jij om precies te zijn 127 dagen op ignore stond vanwege:

22 november 2007, 22:32

Ten aanzien van Ibnu:

Samenvattend: iemand die er prat op gaat niet te zwichten voor welke rede dan ook (jij) wordt door andersdenkenden niet voor vol aangezien (mijn conclusie). Als je dat niet begrijpt, ben je inderdaad niet voor rede vatbaar. Jij doet letterlijk alles hetgeen in de koran voorgeschreven wordt? Dan post je nu wschnl. vanuit de *gevangenis*. 

Ten aanzien van Snowwhite:

14 januari 2008, 07:52

Ga direct naar de *gevangenis*, ga niet langs af, u ontvangt geen f.200.-. 

zal geen tweede keer gebeuren.

Nog maar even voor de duidelijkheid, niemand weet beter dan jij, dat de overtuiging dat de mens geboren wordt op de fitrah, een religieuze overtuiging is en niets te maken heeft met het wel dan niet primitief zijn van Snowwhite of ongeschoold zijn van Snowwhite of een lack of intelligence of Snowwhite.

Wetenschappers van nu (en niet van de middeleeuwen waar hokus pokus pas zelf in blijft steken, zie zijn quotes van Keppler die zwaar okkult genetisch belast was en zijn vermeende mythe van Alexandria in het leven geblazen door "alchemist" Abdul latif al Baghdadi), beweren dat Godsbewustzijn aangeboren is, en waarschijnlijk in de cortex gelegen. 

Geen Bier und Bratwurst figuur zal een Nederlands christelijk meisje hier verrot schelden voor primitief indien zij had geplaatst dat een mens wordt geboren met ERFZONDE. 

De meeste wetenschappers (bijv. Roger Penrose) gissen vandaag de dag nog steeds in het wilde weg over wat bewustzijn nu werkelijk is, en er wordt druk gespeculeerd over mogelijke kwantumbrein etc., NIEMAND weet nog werkelijk wat bewustzijn is, en hoe de mens geboren wordt, maar SNOWWHITE, die zelf een goede opleiding heeft genoten, wetenschappers in haar (multireligieuze/nationale) familie heeft, zou zichzelf volgens Tomas alias bier und bratwurst moeten onderwijzen en wat meer moeten lezen, omdat zij overtuigd is van haar religie en vanuit dat perspektief schrijft.

In het licht van alle andere postings van bier und bratwurst, is deze opmerking niet alleen dom (religieuze overtuiging is per definitie analfabetisme of ongeschoold) maar ook racistisch, immers het onderwijssysteem in Nederland is naar zijn zeggen beter dan in andere landen, dus alle andere (vooral niet blanke landen) zijn primitief ongeschoold en dom. Wellicht moet Snowwhite op haar blote knieeen thee komen brengen aan BUB en eerst zijn pantoffels in zijn magnetron verwarmen voordat zij in het verheven blanke Nederland, haar mond open mag doen.

SNOWWHITE IS NIET PRIMITIEF EN ANDERE LANDEN ZIJN OOK NIET PRIMITIEF. 

Het samen spannen van jullie: "Ja zet jij hem voor, dan kop ik hem in, ha ha.." stopt HIER. 

Ten laatste malen:

*Spreek je uit Charles,* of ga heen (naar de camping), en onze wegen scheiden ons..

----------


## Wortel

> wat jij een 'gearticuleerde leer van een latere reflectie' noemt is echter het fiqh (de islamitische wetsleer).. en vanuit het fiqh zijn er boeken geschreven om uitleg te geven over god's wetten.. m.b.t. dit onderwerp is het een fiqhboek over de zuilen van het geloof en de eerste zuil is het geloven in allaah.. een schriftgeleerde heeft dan als taak om aan moslims zo precies mogelijk uit te leggen wat dat geloven in allaah inhoudt.. daarom de onderverdeling van tauwhied in 3 punten want de schriftgeleerde moet immers duidelijk maken dat je als moslim moet geloven in de velen eigenschappen van allaah waarvan er 99 in de qur'aan staan vermeld, daarnaast moet een moslim alleen allaah aanbidden en verder niemand.. ook moet een moslim geloven dat alleen allaah de schepper en heerser is van deze wereld.. door dit onderscheid te maken vanuit de wetsleer weet je als moslim wat het geloven in allaah inhoudt..


Heldere uitleg die een goed inzicht geeft in de methodiek zoals die van oudsher gehanteerd wordt binnen de Islam. Maar gaat deze aktieve driedeling dan ook direct terug op de goddelijke Openbaring? Anders gezegd: zou deze driedeling al niet iets van een reflectie door geleerden kunnen zijn? Wat ik een latere reflectie noem is wat anders dan dat er later allerlei innovaties worden bijbedacht. In mijn optiek is een reflectie op deze zaken een soort bezinkingsproces van dat wat van Godswege naar de mens is toegekomen. Dat is heel wat anders dan een innovatie. Want ik heb wel begrepen dat juist orthodoxe moslims zeer beducht zijn voor innovaties.




> dit heeft verder niets van doen met 'reflecties' van latere datum want de eigenschappen van allaah, aanbidding van allaah, en zijn heerschappij over de schepping staan in de qur'aan.. velen malen.. daarnaast is een schriftgeleerde met handen en voeten gebonden aan strenge regels bij het beoefenen van zijn vak.. het fiqh is bedoeld om de wetten van allaah (shari3ah) vast te stellen en die te gebruiken in het dagelijkse leven.. de wetenschap waarmee de wetten van allaah uit de goddelijke bronnen worden gevonden en bestudeerd heet oesoel-oel-fiqh dat al in de 8e eeuw werd ontwikkeld.. deze wetenschap is moeilijke kost.. hierin is geen ruimte voor filosofische mijmeringen, reflecties en theologische weerspiegelingen.. er dient met duidelijk bewijs uit godelijke bronnen aangekomen te worden doormiddel van nauwgezette werkmethodes.. op basis daarvan wordt achterhaald en bestudeerd wat de wetten van allaah zijn en kan het in het fiqh gebruikt worden door de praktische beoefening van dit recht..
> m.a.w. wanneer er door een schriftgeleerde vanuit het fiqh uitgelegd wordt wat de eerste zuil van het geloof inhoudt dan is dit niet een 'gearticuleerde leer van een latere reflectie'..


Alweer heldere uitleg. Maar met alle respect voor deze uiterst serieuze en conscentieuze methodiek toch weer een vraag: bestaat deze moeilijke kost qua denkproces niet juist ook uit filosofische, reflecties en theologische bespiegelingen? Hoe moet je als mens anders dan langs de weg van reflectie Allah's wetten opdreggen uit de goddelijke bronnen? 

Uiteindelijk is natuurlijk altijd de vraag: is het uit God of is het door de mens bedacht. Dat brengt mij op een andere vraag: Iedere Qur'an recitatie begint met in de Naam van de Barmhartige en de Genadevolle. Welke zekering heb je dat deze methodiek de vrijmacht van deze Barmhartigheid en deze Genade niet voor de voeten gaat lopen? Anders gezegd: loopt een methodiek als deze niet het gevaar dat je, populair gezegd, de wijze waarop Allah's omgang met mensen zich manifesteert op de n of andere manier opsluit in de formuleringen. Is er een mogelijkheid dat Allah in zijn vrijmacht anders van zich doet spreken dan de grootste gemene deler van de algemene consensus van de geleerden? Als het antwoord daarop ronduit "Nee" is begin ik te begrijpen hoe moeilijk het vanuit andersgelovigen bruggen bouwen is met de orthodoxe Islam. En hoe op slot zitten in die zin de deuren van Idjtihad? 

Alweer: de vraag is ten laatste altijd of het uit God is of door de mens bedacht. Voor mij en miljoenen anderen is het Nieuwe Testament uit God. Hoe daarmee om te gaan binnen deze methodiek?

----------


## Wortel

> In het licht van alle andere postings van bier und bratwurst, is deze opmerking niet alleen dom (religieuze overtuiging is per definitie analfabetisme of ongeschoold) maar ook racistisch, immers het onderwijssysteem in Nederland is naar zijn zeggen beter dan in andere landen, dus alle andere (vooral niet blanke landen) zijn primitief ongeschoold en dom. Wellicht moet Snowwhite op haar blote knieeen thee komen brengen aan BUB en eerst zijn pantoffels in zijn magnetron verwarmen voordat zij in het verheven blanke Nederland, haar mond open mag doen.
> 
> SNOWWHITE IS NIET PRIMITIEF EN ANDERE LANDEN ZIJN OOK NIET PRIMITIEF.


Voor wat het je waard is, Snowwhite: Er zijn aardig wat Nederlandse moslims waar ik heel wat liever naast woon, dan naast Tokkiehollanders. Primitief is dat de oertokkies in Nederland worden bewierookt op TV en een eigen liedje mogen opnemen, omdat ze voor sommige hollanders ht ikoon zijn van "leve de vrijheid". Dat "leve de vrijheid" is dan eigenlijk alleen maar een zelf opgespelde blikken medaille met als wapenspreuk: _Ik heb met niemand ook maar ene donder te maken en daarom mag ik me met het volste recht gedragen als een onuitstaanbare asociale hork die met onbeschofte olifantspoten door het teerste zelfverstaan van een ander heen mag denderen._

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Voor wat het je waard is, Snowwhite: Er zijn aardig wat Nederlandse moslims waar ik heel wat liever naast woon, dan naast Tokkiehollanders.<...>


Aardig wat Nederlandse moslims zijn geen tokkiehollanders? Nederlandse moslims zijn per definitie geen tokkiehollanders? Of zijn Nederlandse moslims die buiten je categorie "aardig wat" vallen, ook tokkiehollanders naast wie je bij voorkeur niet zou wonen? 
Een moslima, ik noem geen namen, met een uitgestreken zelfgenoegzame smoel die mij onnatuurlijk vindt omdat ik mijn kinderen ongelovig opvoedt of een openlijk vuilbekkende tokkie... Ik geef toe dat de betreffende moslima waarschijnlijk minder daadwerkelijke overlast zou veroorzaken. Bovendien zullen moslims uit deze speciale ondercategorie een exotische minderheid vormen.

----------


## Wortel

> Aardig wat Nederlandse moslims zijn geen tokkiehollanders? Nederlandse moslims zijn per definitie geen tokkiehollanders? Of zijn Nederlandse moslims die buiten je categorie "aardig wat" vallen, ook tokkiehollanders naast wie je bij voorkeur niet zou wonen?


 :moeilijk: Bruggenbouwen is ook een lifetime-job.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Bruggenbouwen is ook een lifetime-job.


_Knotwilg 

Wie 's levens moker maar getroost laat beuken 
doch in zich 't beeld bewaart dat hem eens blonk, 
die voelt wel eindelijk in zijn oude tronk 
een vastheid groeien, die geen lot kan deuken. 

Al staat hij krom en armelijk ontwricht 
ergens alleen ver van de blanke vlieten, 
door iedre nieuwe lent gedreven schieten 
lenige twijgjes naar het heilig licht. 

Gans uitgehold en meer dan half gekloofd, 
verwint zijn taaie leven alle wonden: 
zijn gulden bloesems geuren in het ronde, 
een zilvren blarenkrans omstraalt zijn hoofd.

Th. van Ameide 
_

----------


## Wortel

> _Wie 's levens moker maar getroost laat beuken 
> doch in zich 't beeld bewaart dat hem eens blonk........
> 
> ........ zijn gulden bloesems geuren in het ronde, 
> een zilvren blarenkrans omstraalt zijn hoofd._


 :strik: Dat deze eeuwige jeugd op de tronk van 's levens doorwrochte oude hout maar steeds in bloei zal mogen staan. 
Schone en troostrijke pozie.

----------


## Rourchid

> schriftgeleerden als imaam taymiyyah hielden zich niet bezig met filosofie.. het onderverdelen van de 3 punten binnen het islamitisch monothesme gebeurde dan ook niet door vrijuit wat te filosoferen.. naast dat hij zich juist uitsprak tegen filosofie is er in het fiqh geen ruimte om zomaar wat te brainstormen over de islaam..


Het refuteren van Helleense godsdienstfilosofie in ar-Radd 'ala al-Mantiqiyyin draagt bij aan de formalisering van analoog redeneren (qiyas). 

N.B.
*Analogical Reasoning*
Ibn Taymiyyah made a significant contribution to the formalization of Analogical Reasoning. He believed reasoning of real world, universal propositions can only be derived by induction while admitting logical deductions when applied to purely mental constructions in mathematics. The IBM research scientist John Sowa published his thesis describing Ibn Taymiyyah's influence on Analogical Reasoning in the International Conference on Conceptual Structures in Dresden, Germany.

Thesis : http://www.jfsowa.com/pubs/analog.htm

----------


## Rourchid

> Iedere Qur'an recitatie begint met in de Naam van de Barmhartige en de Genadevolle.


Soerat 9 (at-Tauba) begint _niet_ met 'In de Naam van de Barmhartige en de Genadevolle'.



> Is er een mogelijkheid dat Allah in zijn vrijmacht anders van zich doet spreken dan de grootste gemene deler van de algemene consensus van de geleerden?


At-tasawwoef



> En hoe op slot zitten in die zin de deuren van Idjtihad?


Idjtihad --> rechtsfilosofie
Studies over tawhied (ilm al-akieda) --> godsdienstfilosofie

----------


## Thermopylae

> CC Therm, Naam en hokus pokus.
> 
> Nee Baron, wat op de legendarische 28 maart 2008, (om 11:32) is gebeurd, dat maakte dat ik weer met je ging praten, nadat jij om precies te zijn 127 dagen op ignore stond vanwege:
> 
> 22 november 2007, 22:32
> 
> Ten aanzien van Ibnu:
> 
> Samenvattend: iemand die er prat op gaat niet te zwichten voor welke rede dan ook (jij) wordt door andersdenkenden niet voor vol aangezien (mijn conclusie). Als je dat niet begrijpt, ben je inderdaad niet voor rede vatbaar. Jij doet letterlijk alles hetgeen in de koran voorgeschreven wordt? Dan post je nu wschnl. vanuit de *gevangenis*. 
> ...



Goede morgen Sneeuwwitje,

Ik ben werkelijk teleurgesteld in jou.
In onze discussies heb ik mij altijd correct jegens jou opgesteld, slechts zakelijke argumenten, geen persoonlijke opmerkingen, laat staan racistische.
Nu eis je van mij dat ik afstand neem van een opmerking die niet van mij afkomstig is, of anders blijf ik op negeer gesmeten.
Dit vind ik onredelijk, en zal daar aan dus ook niet voldoen.
Ik wil alleen worden afgerekend op hetgeen ik zelf schrijf.
Heel jammer!

Groet,

Therm


PS. Wie is toch die Baron?

PPS. Je hebt wel mijn nieuwsgierigheid gewekt met je opmerking:
Wetenschappers van nu beweren dat Godsbewustzijn aangeboren is, 
en waarschijnlijk in de cortex gelegen. 

Dat onderzoek zou ik graag eens lezen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Goede morgen Sneeuwwitje,
> 
> Ik ben werkelijk teleurgesteld in jou.
> In onze discussies heb ik mij altijd correct jegens jou opgesteld, slechts zakelijke argumenten, geen persoonlijke opmerkingen, laat staan racistische.
> Nu eis je van mij dat ik afstand neem van een opmerking die niet van mij afkomstig is, of anders blijf ik op negeer gesmeten.
> Dit vind ik onredelijk, en zal daar aan dus ook niet voldoen.
> Ik wil alleen worden afgerekend op hetgeen ik zelf schrijf.


Wie zwijgt stemt toe  :student: 



> PS. Wie is toch die Baron?


Charlus



> PPS. Je hebt wel mijn nieuwsgierigheid gewekt met je opmerking:
> Wetenschappers van nu beweren dat Godsbewustzijn aangeboren is, 
> en waarschijnlijk in de cortex gelegen.


http://www.skepp.be/artikels/creatio...an-de-hersenen

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wie zwijgt stemt toe 
> 
> Charlus
> 
> 
> http://www.skepp.be/artikels/creatio...an-de-hersenen


Bedankt voor de link!

Men mag mij afrekenen op hetgeen ik zelf zeg, ik ben niet verantwoordelijk wat iemand anders zegt.
Anders komen we bij de drogreden, argumentum ex silentio (wie zwijgt stemt toe).

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Therm,

Dat kan wel zo zijn dat jij mij onredelijk vindt. Ik ben ook maar een mens en geen machine. Het is waar dat jij over het algemeen niet "samenspant" zoals Naam, Hokus Pokus en Charles dat doen. Voor hen geldt dus onherroepelijk uitspreken of oprotten naar de camping. (3andi nif) Geen concessies meer, want Snowwhite laat zich niet beledigen. 

Voor jou laat ik de deur op een kier open, ALS IK AFGEKOELD BEN. 

Stel je nou voor dat ik op bezoek kom bij een Marokkaanse. En ik kom daar binnen, geniet haar gastvrijheid, ze zet nana thee voor me. En vervolgens ga ik haar gehele interieur afkraken. Wat idioot zeg, die "salon Maroccain". Wat een afgrijselijk behang heb jij zeg, dat vloekt met de gordijnen. Zeg die thee is niet te zuipen. Die koekjes zijn oud. Waarom heb je eigenlijk zo'n wanstaltige abaya (jurk) aan? 

Ik denk niet dat de gastvrouwe daar zo blij mee is. Bovendien hoort dat ook niet bij de Nederlandse cultuur om zo onbeschoft te doen.

Niemand zal hier een NL christelijke meisje verrot schelden voor primitief als ze hier plaatst dat een baby met erfzonde wordt geboren.

Ik vraag me af waar de beschaving is gebleven in Nederland. En als je dat niet begrijpt, dat wat Tomas zegt, en het is natuurlijk een CUMULATIE aan berichten, niet door de beugel kan, en dat het racistisch is, dan is er echt iets goed mis met je Therm.

JULLIE ZIJN HIER TE GAST. 

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

En ik heb inderdaad voorlopig helemaal geen zin om te praten.

Wortel spreek je over een paar dagen wel weer.

----------


## Snowwhite

Barakalahoefiek Rourchid

----------


## At Ayt

> Heldere uitleg die een goed inzicht geeft in de methodiek zoals die van oudsher gehanteerd wordt binnen de Islam. Maar gaat deze aktieve driedeling dan ook direct terug op de goddelijke Openbaring? Anders gezegd: zou deze driedeling al niet iets van een reflectie door geleerden kunnen zijn?


voorzover ik weet is er niet echt sprake van een driedeling en is dit alleen maar een uitleg vanuit het fiqh om zo helder mogelijk duidelijk te maken aan moslims waar het geloven in allaah uit bestaat.. er zijn opzich geen 3 verschillende punten bij het geloven in allaah maar om als moslim te weten wrin je moet geloven is er in het fiqhboek van imaam taymiyyah een driedelig onderscheid gemaakt.. het is immers nodig om te weten dat allaah velen eigenschappen heeft en dat hij de schepper is vd wereld en dat alleen hij aanbeden moet worden.. dit zijn 3 opsommingen maar is verder geen driedelig onderscheid.. de eerste zuil van het geloof is geloven in allaah.. dan is de taak vd schriftgeleerde om uit te leggen waar dat geloven in allaah uit bestaat en dat deed imaam taymiyyah door 3 punten op te noemen.. deze punten staan in de qur'aan en de soennah maar is verder geen leerstelling opzich want een moslim zegt niet dat hij in de 3 punten van de eerste zuil van iemaan geloofd.. het volstaat door te zeggen dat de eerste zuil bestaat uit het geloven in allaah.. 




> Maar met alle respect voor deze uiterst serieuze en conscentieuze methodiek toch weer een vraag: bestaat deze moeilijke kost qua denkproces niet juist ook uit filosofische, reflecties en theologische bespiegelingen? Hoe moet je als mens anders dan langs de weg van reflectie Allah's wetten opdreggen uit de goddelijke bronnen?


het is moeilijke kost in de zin dat je heel veel baggage bij je moet dragen.. (uitgaande van een zo zuiver mogelijke beoefening van de leer)..
je moet kennis hebben van de qur'aan.. niet alleen de qur'aanverzen kennen maar ook betekenis ervan.. waardoor je bekend moet zijn met de verschillende exegese boeken.. en welke passages uit metaforen bestaan, en welke geabrogeerd zijn.. etc.. daarnaast moet je weten uit welke passages je motieven kunt halen voor zaken waarin het fiqh nog geen precedent voor is.. daarnaast is kennis vereist vd soennah en vd ahaadieth.. ook is kennis vrreist van gewoonterecht.. uiteraard is goede beheersing van het arabisch een vereiste en is kennis van voorgaande wetsbepalingen van eerdere juristen een vereiste.. 
(deze vereisten bijelkaar is enkel nog maar globaal benoemd)
om te komen op je punt of het denkproces bestaat uit filosofische, reflecties en theologische bespiegelingen denk ik van niet.. wel zijn de menselijke interpretaties van goddelijke bronnen natuurlijk een belangrijke insteek en had dat bij de grote juristen nog al eens een eigenzinnige ondertoon waarmee zij zich in sommige gevallen onderscheidden van de wetsscholen waaraan ze verbonden waren maar omdat dit dan 'filosofische, reflecties en theologische bespiegelingen' te noemen gaat me te ver.. dat klinkt te vrijblijvend.. 




> Uiteindelijk is natuurlijk altijd de vraag: is het uit God of is het door de mens bedacht.


ja het is van god maar is door menselijk handelen uit de godelijke openbaringen ontrokken.. het fiqh is een soort van kruispunt waar gods wetten uit de goddelijke openbaringen samenkomen met het menselijk verstand en met de menselijke capaciteit vd schriftgeleerden zodat de bedoelingen van allaah achterhaald kan worden..




> Dat brengt mij op een andere vraag: Iedere Qur'an recitatie begint met in de Naam van de Barmhartige en de Genadevolle. Welke zekering heb je dat deze methodiek de vrijmacht van deze Barmhartigheid en deze Genade niet voor de voeten gaat lopen? Anders gezegd: loopt een methodiek als deze niet het gevaar dat je, populair gezegd, de wijze waarop Allah's omgang met mensen zich manifesteert op de n of andere manier opsluit in de formuleringen. Is er een mogelijkheid dat Allah in zijn vrijmacht anders van zich doet spreken dan de grootste gemene deler van de algemene consensus van de geleerden? Als het antwoord daarop ronduit "Nee" is begin ik te begrijpen hoe moeilijk het vanuit andersgelovigen bruggen bouwen is met de orthodoxe Islam.


volgens imaam an-nawawie wordt de basmala door veel schriftgeleerden gezien als een vers uit de qur'aan.. reciteurs die tegen betaling voordragen uit de qur'aan lopen zelfs risico niet betaald te worden wanneer ze de basmala vergeten bij een vd soewar omdat het wordt gezien als onderdeel vd qur'aan..

waarom is het trouwens moeilijk bruggen bouwen als je als christen het nut er niet van inziet dat moslims (en ook joden) hun geloof uiten door het naleven van nauwgezette regels en wetten?
je hoeft het niet te begrijpen en je hoeft het niet te accepteren zonder dat daarmee de brug inelkaar dondert.. 




> En hoe op slot zitten in die zin de deuren van Idjtihad?


de weg naar idjtihaad is naar mijn mening nooit afgesloten geweest.. het probleem bij dit onderwerp is de eeuwenlange verwarring van de terminologie bij idjtihaad..
je hebt verschillende vormen van idjtihaad zoals het beoefenen van idjtihaad binnen een wetsschool (in het soennisme zijn er 4 wetsscholen), maar je kan ook als jurist onafhankelijk idjtihaad beoefenen dat los staat van een wetsschool en als je echt goed bent in het beoefenen van idjtihaad dan mag je als jurist zelfs je eigen wetsschool beginnen.. 
grote schriftgeleerden uit de middeleeuwen zoals el-ghazali (die je zeker en vast zult kennen), imaam taymiyyah, el-selah en an-nawawi gebruikte inwisselbaar de terminologie waarbij ze elk van hen weer een andere betekenis eraan gaven.. 
toen de discussie rondom het beoefenen van idjtihaad in de middeleeuween steeds breder gevoerd werd door de verschillende schriftgeleerden en er steeds vaker de theoretische vraag geopperd werd of de moedjahids (de beoefenaars van idjtihaad) langzaam aan het uitsterven waren werd dit op zeker punt geacht van toepassing te zijn op alle moedjahids en op alle vormen van idjtihaad terwijl de eigenlijke discussie eigenlijk alleen maar ging over het onafhankelijk beoefenen van idjtihaad.. wat dus begon als een theoretische vraag of het onafhankelijk beoefenen van idjtihaad op z'n einde loopt groeide het door het taalmisverstand uit in de roep dat idjtihaad niet meer toegepast moest worden.. dit werd zelfs op een gegeven moment geroepen door juristen die zlf moedjahid waren.. zo observeerde de schriftgeleerde el-rafi'ie uit de 13e eeuw dat er geen moedjahids meer waren in zijn tijd.. hij was zelf echter een kundig beoefenaar van idjtihaad.. wat hij dan ook bedoelde was dat er geen moedjahids mogen zijn die zelf een eigen wetsschool willen beginnen en dat je bij het beoefenen van idjtihaad geacht werd binnen de grenzen van de wetsschool te blijven maar hij wist klaarblijkelijk de juiste termen niet voor het enerzijds afhankelijk en anderzijds onafhankelijk beoefenen van idjtihaad (moedjahid fie l-medhhaab en moedjahid moestaqil).. de verwarring werd daardoor groter en latere moslims zijn gaan denken dat het beoefenen van idjtihaad in z'n geheel was afgesloten wat ten onrechtte gedacht werd want het beoefenen van idjtihaad heeft altijd plaats gevonden.. er was alleen op een gegeven moment (rond de 13e/14e eeuw) geen ruimte meer om onafhankelijk idjtihaad te beoefenen en werd je als jurist geacht binnen de wetsschool te blijven.. 
volgens het standaard verhaal werd de weg naar idjtihaad rond de 10e eeuw afgesloten maar dit is door ondermeer wael b. hallaq weerlegd.. die liet aan de hand van een rij fiqhboeken zien dat er van de 10e eeuw tot aan de 19e eeuw een reeks handleidingen geschreven werden waarin haarfijn staat uitgelegd wat de vereisten zijn om als moedjahid idjtihaad te beoefenen.. 
als idjtihaad werkelijk niet meer toegepast zou worden dan waren er ook geen handleidingen geschreven.. daarnaast zijn er tal van specialistische fiqhboeken uit de afgelopen 10 eeuwen waaruit blijkt dat er idjtihaad werd toegepast in de praktijk wat ook begrijpelijk is want er kwam steeds weer vraag naar het beoefenen van idjtihaad omdat dit immers de enige mogelijkheid was om tot wetgeving te komen bij zaken waar tot dusver nog geen precedent voor bestond..
menig schriftgeleerde heeft het beoefenen van idjtihaad dan ook als religieuze plicht (fard kifaya) gesteld voor capabele juristen, voor wie een beloning wacht in het hiernamaals ongeacht of idjtihaad goed of fout is toegepast.. en bij goede toepassing ervan is er een dubbele beloning.. daarbij werden de vereisten voor het beoefenen ervan in vergelijking met de vroegere eisen die eraan gesteld werden danig omlaag geschroefd zodat het voor juristen makkelijker werd zich met idjtihaad bezig te houden omdat de drempel anders te hoog was..
al met al is idjtihaad altijd blijven bestaan.. idjtihaad heeft ook samenhang met taqlied wat als tegenhanger wordt gezien door veel mensen maar eigenlijk in wezen nauw is verbonden met het beoefenen van idjtihaad binnen een wetsschool.. maar goed, dat is te gecompliceerd om dit hier in 3 regels uit de doeken te doen..




> Alweer: de vraag is ten laatste altijd of het uit God is of door de mens bedacht. Voor mij en miljoenen anderen is het Nieuwe Testament uit God. Hoe daarmee om te gaan binnen deze methodiek?


als doormiddel van menselijk handelen de wetten van god kundig uit de goddelijke openbaringen worden ontrokken dan is het kruispunt waar de menselijke rede en god's openbaringen samenkomen op z'n best  :Smilie: 
hoe christenen dat doen met het nieuwe testament weet ik overigens niet.. heb daar geen kennis van..

----------


## At Ayt

> Het refuteren van Helleense godsdienstfilosofie in ar-Radd 'ala al-Mantiqiyyin draagt bij aan de formalisering van analoog redeneren (qiyas). 
> 
> N.B.
> *Analogical Reasoning*
> Ibn Taymiyyah made a significant contribution to the formalization of Analogical Reasoning. He believed reasoning of real world, universal propositions can only be derived by induction while admitting logical deductions when applied to purely mental constructions in mathematics. The IBM research scientist John Sowa published his thesis describing Ibn Taymiyyah's influence on Analogical Reasoning in the International Conference on Conceptual Structures in Dresden, Germany.
> 
> Thesis : http://www.jfsowa.com/pubs/analog.htm


 :hihi:  als je toch bezig bent dan hier nog een schepje er bovenop : 

Ibn Taymiyya, one of the greatest and most prolific thinkers of medieval Islam, held Greek logic responsible for the "heretical" metaphysical conclusions reached by Islamic philosophers, theologians, mystics, and others. Unlike Ghazali, who rejected philosophical metaphysics but embraced logic, Ibn Taymiyya considered the two inextricably connected. He therefore set out to refute philosophical logic, a task which culminated in one of the most devastating attacks ever leveled against the logical system upheld by the early Greeks, the later commentators, and their Muslim followers.

uit de achterflap van _'Ibn Taymiyya Against the Greek Logicians'_
http://islamicbookstore.com/b4678.html

het is uitleenbaar bij de bibliotheek van de uva
(voor degene die het prijskaartje eraan niet kunnen betalen)

----------


## Thermopylae

> Hallo Therm,
> 
> Dat kan wel zo zijn dat jij mij onredelijk vindt. Ik ben ook maar een mens en geen machine. Het is waar dat jij over het algemeen niet "samenspant" zoals Naam, Hokus Pokus en Baron dat doen. Voor hen geldt dus onherroepelijk uitspreken of oprotten naar de camping. (3andi nif) Geen concessies meer, want Snowwhite laat zich niet beledigen. 
> 
> Voor jou laat ik de deur op een kier open, ALS IK AFGEKOELD BEN. 
> 
> Stel je nou voor dat ik op bezoek kom bij een Marokkaanse. En ik kom daar binnen, geniet haar gastvrijheid, ze zet nana thee voor me. En vervolgens ga ik haar gehele interieur afkraken. Wat idioot zeg, die "salon Maroccain". Wat een afgrijselijk behang heb jij zeg, dat vloekt met de gordijnen. Zeg die thee is niet te zuipen. Die koekjes zijn oud. Waarom heb je eigenlijk zo'n wanstaltige abaya (jurk) aan? 
> 
> Ik denk niet dat de gastvrouwe daar zo blij mee is. Bovendien hoort dat ook niet bij de Nederlandse cultuur om zo onbeschoft te doen.
> ...


Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,

Ik heb al eerder geschreven, dat naar mijn mening de argumenten in discussies van zakelijke aard moeten zijn, en niet persoonlijk.
Dat de opmerking, dat de door jou uitgesproken mening als primitief wordt beschouwd, je raakt kan ik mij ook voorstellen.
Maar de opmerking was niet racistisch. In tegenstelling tot hetgeen Maarten schreef, is niet a priori iedere opmerking die je plaatst met betrekking tot andere landen racistisch. Als verbeeld gaf ik, als iemand zegt dat naar zijn mening Mugabe een afschuwelijke dictator is, dan heeft dat niets te maken met racisme, en is alleen een vaststelling van een feit. Heeft niets met het ras van Mugabe te maken, of het land waar hij woont, maar alleen met zijn wandaden. Ook kan ik mij niet voorstellen, dat jouw afkomst in het geding was, bij de opmerking.
In weet zeker, als een christelijk meisje zou hebben geschreven, dat de mens met erfzonde terwereld, daar ook stelling tegen zou zijn genomen.


Gisteren nog schreef n van de gastheren van dit forum een reactie op een bericht van mij - dat niet over religie ging overigens - o.a.:

"... dat jij niets anders bent dan een vreselijk ziek mannetje, die (waarschijnlijk sexueel) misbruikt is door zionisten en geen respect heeft voor andermans standpunten. 

Het feit dat er mensen zoals jij gewoon los rondlopen, zonder touwtje aan hun nek of enige controle op hetgeen zij verkondigen - op fora en/of elders - dat is gewoon een misdaad tegen de mensheid. Het is echt tijd om jou een spuitje te geven."

Dit was slechts het "hoogtepunt" van zijn mening over mij. Eerder was ik al een idioot, randdebiel en bevindt zich volgens hem een gigantisch bord voor mijn kop.
Ik zit dan even verbluft naar deze tekst te kijken, dat het mogelijk is, dat iemand tot dit soort schunnige uitspraken in staat is, waarna ik in een reactie hem - in nette bewoordingen - met woorden fileer.

Het is uiteraard aan jouzelf, maar ik zou je willen zeggen, laat het achter je, en ga gewoon weer gezellig mee discussieren! 

Groet,

Therm

----------


## H.P.Pas

> we hebben het hier niet over een koeienmelker met zijn boerenverstand maar over een vd grootste juristen uit de islaam..
> daarbij was er in het medina vd 8e eeuw geen griekse filosofie, geen griekse literatuur, geen griekse wetenschap, en geen griekse scheurkalenders en wandtegeltjes met griekse wijsheden.. het medina vd 8e eeuw had 2 wetenschappen : de studie en overlevering vd ahaadieth en de studie van de islamitische wetsleer.. in beiden richtingen was imaam maaliek begaafd..


Ik twijfel niet aan de intelectuele capaciteiten van Malik ibn Anasb.
Het punt is, dat nich de eerste (vissende) christenen noch de eerste (kameeldrujvende) moslims over een intelectuele traditiie beschikten en die is, met de beste wil van de wereld, uit de Bijbel en de Koran niet de halen. Gedisciplineerd abstract en logisch denken hebben beide gehaald waar het te halen was: bij de Grieken; eerst bij het neoplatonisme, later ook bij Aristoteles. De theologie draagt daar dan ook de sporen van, het idee berhaupt van een 'wetenschappelijke theologie' bijvoorbeeld.




> Ibn Taymiyya, one of the greatest and most prolific thinkers of medieval Islam, held Greek logic responsible for the "heretical" metaphysical conclusions reached by Islamic philosophers, theologians, mystics, and others.


Ibn Taymiyya (eind 13de eeuw) ziet dat achteraf kennelijk net zo.
Waarom (christelijke versie) God's barmhartigheid gelijk is aan God's gerechtigheid of (islam versie) God niet barmhartig *is* maar 'de Barmhartige' als *naam* heeft is uit holisme + Platonische ideenleer goed te begrijpen. De Tawheed heeft Platonische trekjes en heeft die gemeenschappelijk met de 'unicitas dei'. 
Het is, onbestreden, een van de grote verdiensten van de Arabieren geweest, dat zij het Griekse denken voor de ondergang hebben behoed. Het zou wel heel vreemd zijn, als ze het alleen maar 500 jaar hadden bewaard, zonder er zelf ook gebruik van te maken.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Sjonge jonge nog steeds met modder over en weer aan het gooien?

JUllie missen een moslim met een scherpe tong, die kennis heeft omtrent de bijbel en de koran.

Maar helaas keren moslims altijd tegen zulke personen.

Het frapante is nu dat de overgeblevenen, die zich inderdaad tegen zo'n type moslim keerden, daar nu de gevolgen van ondervinden.

En ik ben absoluut nie haat dragend, maar ik wil wel de boel zo laten, zodat men eens een les leert!

Incaseren is net zo belangrijk als uitdelen, zegt men vaak...

Dus moslims, leer jullie les in vrede.

Het gaat jullie goed


wa salam/ vrede zij met jullie

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik twijfel niet aan de intelectuele capaciteiten van Malik ibn Anasb.
> Het punt is, dat nich de eerste (vissende) christenen noch de eerste (kameeldrujvende) moslims over een intelectuele traditiie beschikten en die is, met de beste wil van de wereld, uit de Bijbel en de Koran niet de halen. Gedisciplineerd abstract en logisch denken hebben beide gehaald waar het te halen was: bij de Grieken; eerst bij het neoplatonisme, later ook bij Aristoteles. De theologie draagt daar dan ook de sporen van, het idee berhaupt van een 'wetenschappelijke theologie' bijvoorbeeld.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibn Taymiyya (eind 13de eeuw) ziet dat achteraf kennelijk net zo.
> Waarom (christelijke versie) God's barmhartigheid gelijk is aan God's gerechtigheid of (islam versie) God niet barmhartig *is* maar 'de Barmhartige' als *naam* heeft is uit holisme + Platonische ideenleer goed te begrijpen. De Tawheed heeft Platonische trekjes en heeft die gemeenschappelijk met de 'unicitas dei'. 
> Het is, onbestreden, een van de grote verdiensten van de Arabieren geweest, dat zij het Griekse denken voor de ondergang hebben behoed. Het zou wel heel vreemd zijn, als ze het alleen maar 500 jaar hadden bewaard, zonder er zelf ook gebruik van te maken.


aan jou hier de ruimte om aan te tonen dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is geweest met griekse filosofie of met andere griekse wetenschappen.. 

overigens leefde imaam maaliek in het medina van de 8e eeuw.. imaam taymiyyah daarintegen leefde in het syri vd 13e eeuw.. daar zit bijna 500 jaar verschil tussen.. 
als jij echter denkt dat er in het medina vd 8e eeuw griekse werken in omloop waren die naar het arabisch waren vertaald dan ben ik benieuwd naar je bronnen.. het is iniedergeval in tegenspraak met de historische feiten dat griekse werken voor het eerst naar het arabisch werden vertaald in het bagdad van de 9e eeuw..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> aan jou hier de ruimte om aan te tonen dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is geweest met griekse filosofie of met andere griekse wetenschappen.. 
> 
> overigens leefde imaam maaliek in het medina van de 8e eeuw.. .


Dat was een ander Medina dan in de 7de eeuw. De Arabieren heersten van Spanje tot Afghanistan en hadden een groot deel van de voormalige Hellenistische wereld in handen, waaronder Alexandri, het culturele centrum.
Mogelijk werd dat omdat de voormalige kameeldrijvers zo snel leerden: bewapening, krijgskunde, zeevaart, bestuurlijke organisatie, alles wat de onderworpenen aan bruikbaars te bieden hadden werd in ijltempo overgenomen. 
Alleen het geestelijk leven bloeide in splendid isolation en het werd later hoogstens nog door de Grieken bedorven. Bewijzen kan ik niets maar hier kan ik niet in geloven.

----------


## Charlus

> Bewijzen kan ik niets maar hier kan ik niet in geloven.


Toch een soort van geloof dan.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Toch een soort van geloof dan.


An educated guess.

----------


## Rourchid

> Maar de opmerking was niet racistisch. In tegenstelling tot hetgeen Maarten schreef, is niet a priori iedere opmerking die je plaatst met betrekking tot andere landen racistisch. Als verbeeld gaf ik, als iemand zegt dat naar zijn mening Mugabe een afschuwelijke dictator is, dan heeft dat niets te maken met racisme, en is alleen een vaststelling van een feit. Heeft niets met het ras van Mugabe te maken, of het land waar hij woont, maar alleen met zijn wandaden. Ook kan ik mij niet voorstellen, dat jouw afkomst in het geding was, bij de opmerking.


2.2.2 Rationalisatie van racisme: *biologisch en cultureel racisme*
Racisme komt letterlijk van het woord ras. Oorspronkelijk lag aan de basis hiervan het geloof dat "de mensheid in te delen is in goed definieerbare rassen."[10] Vandaag krijg je deze visie nog zelden te horen. Dat er maar n "mensenras" is, namelijk de mens, is in onze samenleving meer en meer een algemeen geldend denkbeeld. Men spreekt vandaag eerder van "etnien" dan van rassen. 

In het geval van *biologisch racisme*, gelooft men dat een ras of etnie bijvoorbeeld dommer, luier of agressiever dan een ander ras/etnie zou zijn. Dit is een vorm van *biologisch racisme*, in die zin dat waarde-gebonden eigenschappen van mensen worden begrepen (gerationaliseerd) als een biologische bepaaldheid. 

Een tweede en tegelijk de vandaag meest gangbare vorm van racisme is *cultureel racisme*. Hierbij wordt de rationalisatie: *de mensheid valt in te delen in culturen, waarbij sommige culturen meer ontwikkeld zijn dan anderen.* 

In dit denkbeeld zijn niet alle culturen gelijkwaardig, maar staan ze op een ontwikkelingslijn. Het addertje onder het gras is hier de verwarring van materile/economische ontwikkeling met culturele ontwikkeling (beschaving). Het westers waarde- en normenpatroon staat hierbij aan de top van de ontwikkeling, andere culturen komen achter. *Dit is een zeer eurocentrisch denkbeeld met diepe cultuurhistorische wortels*.[11] [12] 

Bron : http://www.flwi.ugent.be/cie/debandt...tuk1.htm#1.2.2

----------


## Rourchid

> De tweedeling tussen Schepper en schepping moet gehandhaafd blijven.



Hermeticisme : Mystical philosophy in Islam



> Ibn Taymiyya (eind 13de eeuw) ziet dat achteraf kennelijk net zo.
> Waarom (christelijke versie) God's barmhartigheid gelijk is aan God's gerechtigheid of (islam versie) God niet barmhartig *is* maar 'de Barmhartige' als *naam* heeft is uit holisme + Platonische ideenleer goed te begrijpen. De Tawheed heeft Platonische trekjes en heeft die gemeenschappelijk met de 'unicitas dei'.


Emanatie waarmee ontkend wordt dat barmhartigheid Zijn attribuut is : 

"Ibn Taymiyya placed primary importance on revelation as the only reliable source of knowledge about God and about a person's religious duties towards him. The human intellect (_'aql_) and its powers of reason must be subservient to revelation. According to Ibn Taymiyya, the only proper use of _'aql_ was to understand Islam in the way the Prophet and his companions did, and then to defend it against deviant sects. When discussing the nature of God, he argued, one must accept the descriptions found in the Qur'an and _sunna_ and apply the orthodox view of not asking how (_bi-la kayf_) particular attributes exist in God. This means that one believes in all of the attributes of God mentioned in the Qur'an and _sunna_ without investigating the nature of these, because the human mind is incapable of understanding the eternal God. For example, one accepts that God is mounted upon a throne above the heavens without questioning how this is possible. This same attitude is held for all of God's attributes such as his sight, his hearing or his hand.

This view is very much opposed to the philosophical view of God as First Cause and as being devoid of attributes. Thus the philosophical argument that the oneness of God precludes a multiplicity of attributes was not acceptable to Ibn Taymiyya, because God says that he is one and that he has various attributes. This denial of the attributes of God based on rationalism was adopted by the Mu'tazila (see Ash'ariyya and Mu'tazila), of whom Ibn Taymiyya was especially critical. Even the more orthodox views of the Ash'aris, who accepted seven attributes basic to God, were criticized by Ibn Taymiyya. However, he did not go so far as to declare these two groups heretical, for they deviated only in their interpretation of God's nature. But he did not spare the label of apostate for those philosophers such as al-Farabi and Ibn Sina who, in addition to the denial of God's attributes, also denied the createdness of the world and believed in the emanation of the universe from God.

Ibn Taymiyya attacked the idea of emanation not only in its philosophical but also in its mystical context, as adopted by the Sufis (see Mystical philosophy in Islam). He felt that the beliefs and practices of the Sufis were far more dangerous than were the ideas of the philosophers. The latter were a small elite group that had little direct effect on the masses. The Sufis, however, were widespread and had a large popular following. However, Ibn Taymiyya saw a link between the ideas of the philosophers and those of the Sufis, even though apparently they had little in common."

Source : Ibn Taymiyya, Taqi al-Din (1263-1328)

----------


## Rourchid

> de eerste zuil van het geloof is geloven in allaah.. dan is de taak vd schriftgeleerde om uit te leggen waar dat geloven in allaah uit bestaat en dat deed imaam taymiyyah door 3 punten op te noemen.. deze punten staan in de qur'aan en de soennah maar is verder geen leerstelling opzich want een moslim zegt niet dat hij in de 3 punten van de eerste zuil van iemaan geloofd.. het volstaat door te zeggen dat de eerste zuil bestaat uit het geloven in allaah..



Ervaring leert dat 'zuil' geassocieerd wordt met de 5 zuilen van de islam; het gebruik van 'principe' of 'beginsel' kan mogelijke verwarring voorkomen. De akieda (isl. credo) bestaat uit 6 beginselen waar wij moslims in geloven --> het geloof (iemaan) in: 1. Gd (Zijn Eenheid) 2. Zijn Engelen 3. Zijn Boeken 4. Zijn Profeten 5. De Oordeelsdag 6. De Voorbestemming 



> het is iniedergeval in tegenspraak met de historische feiten dat griekse werken voor het eerst naar het arabisch werden vertaald in het bagdad van de 9e eeuw..


"The Arabic translations of Greek philosophy begin in early 'Abbsid times (about A.D. 800) and can be followed up until 1000 A.D.
The translators were with very few exceptions Christians, some of them followers of the Orthodox Church, the majority Nestorians or Jacobites."

p.6 Greek into Arabic, R. Walzer : http://www.muslimphilosophy.com/books/walzr-grk.pdf (.pdf bestand)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Thus the philosophical argument that the oneness of God precludes a multiplicity of attributes was not acceptable to Ibn Taymiyya, because God says that he is one and that he has various attributes. This denial of the attributes of God based on rationalism was adopted by the Mu'tazila (see Ash'ariyya and Mu'tazila), of whom Ibn Taymiyya was especially critical.


Dat leverde hem prompt een beschuldiging op wegens ketterij, _tegen de tawheed_.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat leverde hem prompt een beschulding op wegens ketterij, _tegen de tawheed_.


Ook zijn (r.a.) stellen dat de Thora en het Evangelie ongewijzigd zijn sedert hun openbaring is Ibn Taymiyyah (r.a.) aangerekend als ketterij.
De processen wegens ketterij waren echter een dekmantel om Ibn Taymiyyah (r.a.) te doen stoppen met zijn aansporingen geen onrechtvaardige belastingen te betalen. 
Immers, schelden (vervloeken) doet een kalief geen zeer, maar aan zijn centjes komen des te meer.

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat leverde hem prompt een beschulding op wegens ketterij, _tegen de tawheed_.


niet alleen imaam taymiyyah werd slachtoffer vd strijdt tussen de rationalisten en traditionalisten.. ook de naamdrager van zijn wetsschool imaam hanbal kwam hierdoor in de gevangenis terecht..

rourchid heeft op zijn site het boek _'geen god dan god'_ online staan waar in hoofdstuk 6 deze botsing tussen de rationalisten en traditionalisten helder uit de doeken gedaan wordt..
mischien wil rourchid de link hier plaatsen mocht het je interesseren..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ervaring leert dat 'zuil' geassocieerd wordt met de 5 zuilen van de islam; het gebruik van 'principe' of 'beginsel' kan mogelijke verwarring voorkomen. De akieda (isl. credo) bestaat uit 6 beginselen waar wij moslims in geloven --> het geloof (iemaan) in: 1. Gd (Zijn Eenheid) 2. Zijn Engelen 3. Zijn Boeken 4. Zijn Profeten 5. De Oordeelsdag 6. De Voorbestemming


wordt de verwarring dan niet groter? 
voor zover me bekend is wordt het woord _zuil_ gebruikt voor zowel de zuilen vd islaam als voor de zuilen van het geloof.. _'the pillars of faith'_ is een gangbare vertaling ..




> "The Arabic translations of Greek philosophy begin in early 'Abbsid times (about A.D. 800) and can be followed up until 1000 A.D.
> The translators were with very few exceptions Christians, some of them followers of the Orthodox Church, the majority Nestorians or Jacobites."
> 
> p.6 Greek into Arabic, R. Walzer : http://www.muslimphilosophy.com/books/walzr-grk.pdf (.pdf bestand)


 :petaf:

----------


## Thermopylae

@Rourchid

"2.2.2 Rationalisatie van racisme: biologisch en cultureel racisme
Racisme komt letterlijk van het woord ras. Oorspronkelijk lag aan de basis hiervan het geloof dat "de mensheid in te delen is in goed definieerbare rassen."[10] Vandaag krijg je deze visie nog zelden te horen. Dat er maar n "mensenras" is, namelijk de mens, is in onze samenleving meer en meer een algemeen geldend denkbeeld. Men spreekt vandaag eerder van "etnien" dan van rassen." 

Ras is niets meer of minder groep van mensen of dieren of planten die gekenmerkt wordt door bepaalde vaste erfelijke eigenschappen. Er wordt dus alleen een feit vastgesteld, en geen waardeoordeel gegeven. Er bestaat een organisme, de mens, en die is onderverdeeld in verschillende rassen. Je moet racisme bestrijden, en dat doe je niet door net te doen dat er geen verschillende rassen zijn. Je moet alleen bij de kinderen al inprenten, dat alleen het feit, dat de mensen andere uiterlijke kenmerken hebben, dat natuurlijk geen reden is, om te stellen dat ze daardoor minder zouden zijn. 

“Het westers waarde- en normenpatroon staat hierbij aan de top van de ontwikkeling, andere culturen komen achter. *Dit is een zeer eurocentrisch denkbeeld met diepe cultuurhistorische wortels*.[11] [12] [/SIZE]” 

Tja, dat is ook zo iets. Als we in Europa zeggen, dat we er in de afgelopen eeuwen qua beschaving/ontwikkeling op een aantal punten flink op vooruit zijn gegaan, wordt dat een normale opmerking gevonden. Als je echter meent, dat een ander land, die deze stappen niet heeft gezet minder ontwikkelt is, dan ben je dus een racist.
Ook als je stelt, dat het opleidingsniveau in Pakistan of Hati achterblijft, bij Nederland, dan ben je blijkbaar een racist, terwijl je slechts een feit vaststelt. Overigens heb je het dan alleen over de situatie in die landen, en is de opmerking niet gebonden aan een ras in het algemeen.
Natuurlijk kun je van mening verschillen, of je het verminken van de genitalin van meisjes van een hoger plan vindt dan het niet te doen. Dat als een man sterft een broer als zijn goederen erft inclusief zijn vrouwen van meer beschaving getuigt, dan om vrouwen als een mens te beschouwen die zelf over haar leven mag beschikken, om maar een paar voorbeelden te noemen.

Maar dat geldt natuurlijk voor beide kanten. De niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese mens spreekt weer uit, dat westerse volken decadent, verloederd, zonder normen en waarden zijn, meisjes die zich niet bedekken, of naar een caf gaan, of met vreemde jongens staan te praten. Seks voor het huwelijk. Om nog maar te zwijgen over abortus, euthanasie en dat soort zaken.
Dat is dus ook racisme?

Tot welke uitwassen die nog immer voortrazende storm van zo wanhopig politiek correct willen zijn toe kan leiden, zie we b.v. bij de ingestelde jaarlijkse herdenking van het leed de slaven aangedaan, en het steeds weer uitspreken hoeveel spijt we daar van hebben.
Als iemand zou hebben voorgesteld, om een jaarlijkse herdenking in te stellen voor het leed van de slachtoffers van: heksenprocessen, gruwelijke martelingen om mensen tot een bekentenis te dwingen, draconische straffen als b.v. vierendelen, de kinderarbeid, de horigheid onder in de feodale tijden.
Dan zou met onmiddellijk de telefoon pakken om die mannen in het wit gewapend met een dwangbuis van zeer goede kwaliteit te vragen om met de meest grote spoed te komen.
Zaken die in de hele wereld bij alle volken lang geleden voorkwamen, en conform de toenmalige wet waren, en algemeen als geaccepteerd werden beschouwd. Zie b.v. ook, dat het Afrikanen waren die hun broeders en zuster gevangen namen en verkochten aan de slavenhandelaars. Bovendien, hoe kun je excuses maken of spijt betuigen voor daden die je zelf niet hebt verricht. 
Maar nu het geen blanke mensen betrof, moeten we het ineens normaal vinden.

----------


## Thermopylae

> aan jou hier de ruimte om aan te tonen dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is geweest met griekse filosofie of met andere griekse wetenschappen.. 
> 
> overigens leefde imaam maaliek in het medina van de 8e eeuw.. imaam taymiyyah daarintegen leefde in het syri vd 13e eeuw.. daar zit bijna 500 jaar verschil tussen.. 
> als jij echter denkt dat er in het medina vd 8e eeuw griekse werken in omloop waren die naar het arabisch waren vertaald dan ben ik benieuwd naar je bronnen.. het is iniedergeval in tegenspraak met de historische feiten dat griekse werken voor het eerst naar het arabisch werden vertaald in het bagdad van de 9e eeuw..


De mensen op het Arabisch schiereiland waren niet een van de buitenwereld afgegrendeld volk. Op het schiereiland zelf waren vele Joden en chistenen, en de Griekse taal en invloeden waren bekend bij deze mensen. Ook waren er ook overzeese contacten met de Ptolemeeen, Somalie en Ethiopie en zelfs India. Het zuidelijke deel van Arabie was een belangrijk handelscentrum. Ook was er veel contact door de handelskaravanen met Rome, Assyrie. Perzie en Byzantium en dat meer dan duizend jaar lang. Er heeft dus zonder twijfel culturele uitwisselingen en en kennisoverdracht plaatsgevonden. 
Daarbij behoefde men niet eens zelf te kunnen lezen, of Grieks te kennen. 
Tegenwoordig weten de meeste mensen ook dat de aarde om de zon draait, zonder dat zij zelf de boeken hebben gelezen van Galileo of Copernicus. De kennisoverdracht ging in die tijden vaak oraal.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese mens spreekt weer uit, dat westerse volken decadent, verloederd, zonder normen en waarden zijn, meisjes die zich niet bedekken, of naar een caf gaan, of met vreemde jongens staan te praten. Seks voor het huwelijk. Om nog maar te zwijgen over abortus, euthanasie en dat soort zaken.
> Dat is dus ook racisme?<...>


Wel volgens Snowwhite haar opvatting van racisme.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> rourchid heeft op zijn site het boek _'geen god dan god'_ online staan waar in hoofdstuk 6 deze botsing tussen de rationalisten en traditionalisten helder uit de doeken gedaan wordt..
> mischien wil rourchid de link hier plaatsen mocht het je interesseren..


Rezah Aslan ? 
Kijk er graag een keer in.

----------


## Rourchid

> rourchid heeft op zijn site het boek _'geen god dan god'_ online staan waar in hoofdstuk 6 deze botsing tussen de rationalisten en traditionalisten helder uit de doeken gedaan wordt..
> mischien wil rourchid de link hier plaatsen mocht het je interesseren..


http://home.tiscali.nl/yesbrainer/ra/hfdst6.htm



> wordt de verwarring dan niet groter? 
> voor zover me bekend is wordt het woord _zuil_ gebruikt voor zowel de zuilen vd islaam als voor de zuilen van het geloof.. _'the pillars of faith'_ is een gangbare vertaling ..


Op het idee van 'principles' ben ik gekomen nav. : 

"How many are the essential *principles of faith?* 

Six. 

To believe in the existence of Allah, 
The Angels, 
The Divine Scriptures, 
The Prophets,
The Day of Judgement, 
Destiny, (i.e. that all good and bad comes from Allah) 


How many *basic pillars* are there in Islam? 

Five. 
Testimony of faith in the Oneness of Allah (Kelimah-i Tawhid), 
Performing prayer (salah), 
Fasting (sawm), 
Giving the poor-due (zakat), 
Pilgrimage to Makkah (hajj)"

Bovenstaande is een vertaling Turks-Engels waarbij zuil 3 (sawm) en zuil 4 (zakat) zijn 'omgewisseld'; in de malakietische traditie is _sawm_ zuil 4 en _zakat_ zuil 3. 
Ik vind het zelf wel praktisch om 'principles' te gebruiken in de aanwezigheid van niet-moslims die de term 'eerste zuil' waarschijnlijk koppelen aan de _sjahada_.
Maar voel je niet verplicht.

----------


## Rourchid

> @Rourchid
> 
> "2.2.2 Rationalisatie van racisme: biologisch en cultureel racisme
> Racisme komt letterlijk van het woord ras. Oorspronkelijk lag aan de basis hiervan het geloof dat "de mensheid in te delen is in goed definieerbare rassen."[10] Vandaag krijg je deze visie nog zelden te horen. Dat er maar n "mensenras" is, namelijk de mens, is in onze samenleving meer en meer een algemeen geldend denkbeeld. Men spreekt vandaag eerder van "etnien" dan van rassen." 
> 
> Ras is niets meer of minder groep van mensen of dieren of planten die gekenmerkt wordt door bepaalde vaste erfelijke eigenschappen. Er wordt dus alleen een feit vastgesteld, en geen waardeoordeel gegeven. Er bestaat een organisme, de mens, en die is onderverdeeld in verschillende rassen. Je moet racisme bestrijden, en dat doe je niet door net te doen dat er geen verschillende rassen zijn. Je moet alleen bij de kinderen al inprenten, dat alleen het feit, dat de mensen andere uiterlijke kenmerken hebben, dat natuurlijk geen reden is, om te stellen dat ze daardoor minder zouden zijn.


De termen raciaal racisme resp. biologisch racisme kun je vervangen door raciaal suprematisme resp. cultureel suprematisme.Het betreft namelijk het tot inferieur aan jou verklaren van iemand die niet dezelfde raciale - en/of culturele kenmerken heeft als jij.



> Het westers waarde- en normenpatroon staat hierbij aan de top van de ontwikkeling, andere culturen komen achter. *Dit is een zeer eurocentrisch denkbeeld met diepe cultuurhistorische wortels*.[11] [12] [/size] 
> 
> Tja, dat is ook zo iets. Als we in Europa zeggen, dat we er in de afgelopen eeuwen qua beschaving/ontwikkeling op een aantal punten flink op vooruit zijn gegaan, wordt dat een normale opmerking gevonden.


In het door mij aangehaalde citaat wordt de - zich o.a. van amerikanisme onderscheidend - term *eurocentrisme* gebruikt, mede om aan te geven dat er geen of nauwelijks aanstalten zijn gemaakt om intolerantie met wortel en tak uit te roeien in Europa, en dit in de context dat in de geschiedenis van de mensheid de vorige eeuw de geweldadigste ooit is geweest en het centrum van de gewelddadigheden in Europa lag.
In het heden zijn er dagelijks in de Derde Wereld 40.000 dodelijke slachtoffers van economische roofmoord te betreuren teneinde de welvaart in dit deel van de wereld de welvaart te laten zijn en blijven.
Het is dus maar de vraag of de europese vooruitgang echt te bejubelen valt en het eurocentrisme (c.q. culturele suprematiegedachte) kan ook beschouwd worden als instrument om de economische roofmoord op de Derde Wereld ( met haar raciaal - en cultureel inferieure bewoners) moreel te legitimeren : de voortijdige dood van inferieure mensen is nou eenmaal niet zo erg als de voortijdige dood van superieure mensen.



> Als je echter meent, dat een ander land, die deze stappen niet heeft gezet minder ontwikkelt is, dan ben je dus een racist. Ook als je stelt, dat het opleidingsniveau in Pakistan of Hati achterblijft, bij Nederland, dan ben je blijkbaar een racist, terwijl je slechts een feit vaststelt. Overigens heb je het dan alleen over de situatie in die landen, en is de opmerking niet gebonden aan een ras in het algemeen.
> Natuurlijk kun je van mening verschillen, of je het verminken van de genitalin van meisjes van een hoger plan vindt dan het niet te doen. Dat als een man sterft een broer als zijn goederen erft inclusief zijn vrouwen van meer beschaving getuigt, dan om vrouwen als een mens te beschouwen die zelf over haar leven mag beschikken, om maar een paar voorbeelden te noemen.


Aan de orde is dat Snowwhite tot cultureel inferieur verklaard is omdat ze inzake de ET dissensus verkiest boven consensus.
Ter onderbouwing van haar 'inferieur zijn' wordt haar opleidingsniveau gelijk gesteld aan het onderwijsniveau van een land dat ver onder Nederland staat in de rangorde zoals die gehanteerd wordt door eurocentristen.



> Maar dat geldt natuurlijk voor beide kanten.


Dit oogt als een morele uitruil (met jezelf?) om het geconstateerde cultureel racisme goed te praten.



> De niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese mens spreekt weer uit, dat westerse volken decadent, verloederd, zonder normen en waarden zijn, meisjes die zich niet bedekken, of naar een caf gaan, of met vreemde jongens staan te praten. Seks voor het huwelijk. Om nog maar te zwijgen over abortus, euthanasie en dat soort zaken.
> Dat is dus ook racisme?


De niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese Snowwhite heeft niet uitgesproken wat de niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese mens heeft uitgesproken.
Mocht Snowwhite zlf denigrerende/discriminerende uitlatingen over anderdenkenden hebben gedaan, dan ng blijft cultureel racisme - al dan niet ter vergelding - tegennatuurlijk.



> Tot welke uitwassen die nog immer voortrazende storm van zo wanhopig politiek correct willen zijn toe kan leiden, zie we b.v. bij de ingestelde jaarlijkse herdenking van het leed de slaven aangedaan, en het steeds weer uitspreken hoeveel spijt we daar van hebben.


Het willen verbreken van de ketenen van politieke correctheid is ook geen grond voor cultureel racisme. In een democratie bepaalt overigens de kiezer de mate van (in)correctheid van politici. 



> Als iemand zou hebben voorgesteld, om een jaarlijkse herdenking in te stellen voor het leed van de slachtoffers van: heksenprocessen, gruwelijke martelingen om mensen tot een bekentenis te dwingen, draconische straffen als b.v. vierendelen, de kinderarbeid, de horigheid onder in de feodale tijden.
> Dan zou met onmiddellijk de telefoon pakken om die mannen in het wit gewapend met een dwangbuis van zeer goede kwaliteit te vragen om met de meest grote spoed te komen.
> Zaken die in de hele wereld bij alle volken lang geleden voorkwamen, en conform de toenmalige wet waren, en algemeen als geaccepteerd werden beschouwd. Zie b.v. ook, dat het Afrikanen waren die hun broeders en zuster gevangen namen en verkochten aan de slavenhandelaars. Bovendien, hoe kun je excuses maken of spijt betuigen voor daden die je zelf niet hebt verricht. 
> Maar nu het geen blanke mensen betrof, moeten we het ineens normaal vinden.


Om toch enigszins in de pas met het onderwep van de draad te blijven kun je ook voorstellen om ieder jaar te herdenken dat op 2 okt. 1553 Michel Servet wegens zijn weigering de triniteit te aanvaarden - onder het toeziend oog van (Filistijn) J. Calvijn - de dood gevonden heeft op de brandstapel.

----------


## Rourchid

> De mensen op het Arabisch schiereiland waren niet een van de buitenwereld afgegrendeld volk. Op het schiereiland zelf waren vele Joden en chistenen, en de Griekse taal en invloeden waren bekend bij deze mensen. Ook waren er ook overzeese contacten met de Ptolemeeen, Somalie en Ethiopie en zelfs India. Het zuidelijke deel van Arabie was een belangrijk handelscentrum. Ook was er veel contact door de handelskaravanen met Rome, Assyrie. Perzie en Byzantium en dat meer dan duizend jaar lang. Er heeft dus zonder twijfel culturele uitwisselingen en en kennisoverdracht plaatsgevonden. 
> Daarbij behoefde men niet eens zelf te kunnen lezen, of Grieks te kennen. 
> Tegenwoordig weten de meeste mensen ook dat de aarde om de zon draait, zonder dat zij zelf de boeken hebben gelezen van Galileo of Copernicus. De kennisoverdracht ging in die tijden vaak oraal.


Vanwege hun weigering om de reeds eerder in posting #110 van deze draad opgemelde gedachten van Dionysius de Aeropagiet te verwerpen, had in 539 (van de gebruikelijke jaartelling)_ de verbanning van de 7 theologen uit Athene_ plaats en zij verhuisden naar Iran alwaar ze met open armen werden ontvangen aan het hof van de Sassanieden.
Gigantische hoeveelheden boeken kwamen met hun komst Iran binnen en de belangstelling richtte zich vooral op de verhandelingen over techniek (Pythagoras, Archimedes etc.).

De belangstelling voor de metafysische griekse werken kwam van de kant van christenen. De in klassiek Grieks geschreven versie van het Evangelie is de autoritatieve versie van het Evangelie en de mogelijkheid hun Bronboek in het Grieks te kunnen gaan lezen werd door christenen enthousiast benut.
Nadat de vertaalslag van het Grieks naar het Farsi was afgerond (aan het eind van de zesde eeuw), werden de Griekse letteren minder gelezen maar bleven ze goed geconserveerd aanwezig in de Sassaniedische bibliotheken.

In de 8e eeuw was het gebruikelijk dat arabischtalige moslims naast de Koran ook de Thora in het Hebreeuws lazen (beide schriften lopen van rechts naar links).
Nadat Iran tot het kalifaat ging behoren hielden taalgeleerden zich voornamelijk bezig met het vertalen van Farsi-Arabisch en vice versa.
Met de griekse klassieken werd niet zoveel gedaan totdat syrische christenen toegang tot de griekse klassieken kregen en ook moslims gingen de autoratieve versie van het Evangelie lezen en de 'griekse filosofie als manier van leven' bestuderen. 
Het niveau van de taalwetenschappen nam vervolgens een hoge vlucht en in de 11e eeuw, toen Andaluse het centrum van de wetenschapseoefening was geworden, duidde Ibn Hazm (r.a.) het Evangelie zodanig dat hij voorstelde om de moeder van Jezus (vzmh) te voorzien van het predikaat profetes.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Aan de orde is dat Snowwhite tot cultureel inferieur verklaard is omdat ze inzake de ET dissensus verkiest boven consensus.
> Ter onderbouwing van haar 'inferieur zijn' wordt haar opleidingsniveau gelijk gesteld aan het onderwijsniveau van een land dat ver onder Nederland staat in de rangorde zoals die gehanteerd wordt door eurocentristen.<...>


Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit? Moeilijke vraag, ik weet het. 
Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET dissensus boven consensus... Alsof vwb. de ET die twee de enigst mogelijke benaderingen zijn. Er is niemand op de wereld, iig. niemand die serieus genomen kan worden, die vwb. de ET consensus prefereert boven de wetenschappelijke methode. Denk je soms dat de aanhangers van de ET ooit eens een keer plenair vr de ET gestemd hebben en dat is het dan voor eeuwig en altijd? 
Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET de achterlijkheid van een 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek boven hedendaagse wetenschap, dt is de juiste formulering. Tussen de regels door lezend, concludeer ik nu dat jij hetzelfde doet.
Afgezien van dit alles is je reaktie enigszins misplaatst; Tomas zijn oorspronkelijke opmerking, dus "waar het allemaal mee begon", sloeg niet op Snowwhite haar mening over de ET maar op haar opvatting dat godsbesef aangeboren is en dus, wat mij betreft de klap op de vuurpijl, ongelovig opvoeden tegennatuurlijk.



> <...>Mocht Snowwhite zlf denigrerende/discriminerende uitlatingen over anderdenkenden hebben gedaan, dan ng blijft cultureel racisme - al dan niet ter vergelding - tegennatuurlijk.<...>


Cultureel racisme is tegennatuurlijk? Da's ongeveer hetzelfde als zeggen dat homoseksualiteit blauw is.

----------


## Thermopylae

> De termen raciaal racisme resp. biologisch racisme kun je vervangen door raciaal suprematisme resp. cultureel suprematisme.Het betreft namelijk het tot inferieur aan jou verklaren van iemand die niet dezelfde raciale - en/of culturele kenmerken heeft als jij. .


De essentie van mijn opmerking is, laten we ophouden met die z.g. cosmetische oplossingen. B.v. ontkennen dat er rassen zijn, ras tot het R-woord verklaren. Dat lost natuurlijk niets op. 




> In het door mij aangehaalde citaat wordt de - zich o.a. van amerikanisme onderscheidend - term *eurocentrisme* gebruikt, mede om aan te geven dat er geen of nauwelijks aanstalten zijn gemaakt om intolerantie met wortel en tak uit te roeien in Europa, en dit in de context dat in de geschiedenis van de mensheid de vorige eeuw de geweldadigste ooit is geweest en het centrum van de gewelddadigheden in Europa lag
> In het heden zijn er dagelijks in de Derde Wereld 40.000 dodelijke slachtoffers van economische roofmoord te betreuren teneinde de welvaart in dit deel van de wereld de welvaart te laten zijn en blijven.


Zelfs als we aan het praten zijn over, wat precies te verstaan onder racisme, zie jij je kans weer schoon, om je gif jegens het westen te spuien.
Ik ga daar derhalve niet op in. Niet relevant voor het onderwerp.

Alleen over het verhaal, dat in de geschiedenis van de mensheid de 19e eeuw in Europa het gewelddadigste was. 
De Islam begon in een vlekje op het Arabisch schiereiland, en verbreidde zich in bijna 4 eeuwen van een stroom van voortdurende aanvalsoorlogen tot een rijk in Azi, Afrika tot Europa. Alleen al in de jaren 632 tot 777 kunnen we niet minder dan 89 aanvalsoorlogen op tekenen! Daar zijn dan nog niet eens het dempen van regelmatig terugkerende opstanden van de onderworpen volken bijgeteld!
In Europa was mede door de industrile revolutie in korte tijd, een enorme vooruitgang geboekt in technisch kennen en kunnen. Helaas wordt dat ook direct aangewend voor wapentuig. De kans dat je veel slachtoffers maakt, is natuurlijk veel groter met tanks, kanonnen, vliegtuigen dan met speren en pijl en boog. Bovendien was de wereldbevolking in de 19e eeuw zon 5 miljard mensen groter dan in de 7e/8e eeuw, dus aanzienlijk grotere legers.




> Het is dus maar de vraag of de europese vooruitgang echt te bejubelen valt en het eurocentrisme (c.q. culturele suprematiegedachte) kan ook beschouwd worden als instrument om de economische roofmoord op de Derde Wereld ( met haar raciaal - en cultureel inferieure bewoners) moreel te legitimeren : de voortijdige dood van inferieure mensen is nou eenmaal niet zo erg als de voortijdige dood van superieure mensen. .


Idem, heeft niets te maken met het onderwerp.




> Aan de orde is dat Snowwhite tot cultureel inferieur verklaard is omdat ze inzake de ET dissensus verkiest boven consensus
> Ter onderbouwing van haar 'inferieur zijn' wordt haar opleidingsniveau gelijk gesteld aan het onderwijsniveau van een land dat ver onder Nederland staat in de rangorde zoals die gehanteerd wordt door eurocentristen.


Aan de orde is, dat jij mijn antwoord aan Snowwhite, waarom ik de opmerking van Tomas jegens haar niet racistisch vind, waarna jij dus dat algemene overzicht onder mijn opmerking knipte en plakte, wat in het algemeen te verstaan onder racisme.
Bij dat algemene stuk plaats ik mijn kanttekeningen. Blijkbaar vind jij het nodig weer olie op het vuur te gooien, en zodoende mensen tegen elkaar op te zetten.

Bovendien, als je werkelijk denkt terug te moeten naar de litigieuze opmerking, geef deze dan wel correct. Het ging niet om de ET, het ging om de opmerking dat een baby al een aangeboren Godsbesef heeft. Op deze opmerking gaf Tomas zijn reactie, en dan nog expliciet alleen over DIE bewering.




> Dit oogt als een morele uitruil (met jezelf?) om het geconstateerde cultureel racisme goed te praten.


Ik schreef dat discriminatie en racisme van alle volken en alle tijden is, en gaf daarvan voorbeelden, maar dan t.o.v. de westerlingen. Ook stelde ik jou de vraag, dan is dat toch ook racisme?
In plaats van dat gewoon te bevestigen, kom je met een flauw verhaaltje van morele uitruil en goed praten. 




> De niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese Snowwhite heeft niet uitgesproken wat de niet (oorspronkelijk) Europese mens heeft uitgesproken.[/SIZE]
> Mocht Snowwhite zlf denigrerende/discriminerende uitlatingen over anderdenkenden hebben gedaan, dan ng blijft cultureel racisme - al dan niet ter vergelding - tegennatuurlijk.


Nogmaals we hebben het over jouw algemeen stuk wat te begrijpen onder racisme, en mijn algemene kanttekeningen daarbij.




> Het willen verbreken van de ketenen van politieke correctheid is ook geen grond voor cultureel racisme. In een democratie bepaalt overigens de kiezer de mate van (in)correctheid van politici. .


Je eerste zin: ? M.b.t. je tweede zin, was het maar waar, dat de kiezer alles kan bepalen.
Net zo min als kiezer uiteindelijk mag uitmaken of die grondwet van EU er komt, beslist de kiezer ook niet over dit soort zaken als instellen van een herdenkingsdag voor het leed van de slaven, alsmede wat Balkenende dan bij die bijeenkomst staat te vertellen.




> Om toch enigszins in de pas met het onderwep van de draad te blijven kun je ook voorstellen om ieder jaar te herdenken dat op 2 okt. 1553 Michel Servet wegens zijn weigering de triniteit te aanvaarden - onder het toeziend oog van (Filistijn) J. Calvijn - de dood gevonden heeft op de brandstapel.


Zoals ik al aangaf, zouden we gigantisch veel leed uit het verleden kunnen herdenken, maar dat wordt (ook) niet gedaan. Net zomin, dat b.v. de nazaten van de miljoenen slachtoffers van het Napoleontische bewind dat jaarlijks doen. Toch is het einde van dat despotisch bewind maar 48 jaar verder in de geschiedenis gelegen, dan de afschaffing door Nederland van de slavernij.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Boeiende discussie wel. 
Alle cuturele waardeoordelen berusten op 'cultureel racisme'. Het behoeft geen betoog, dat de kwalificatie 'cultureel racisme' op zich een sterk negatief cultureel waardeoordeel inhoudt.

Dit is Zen.  :tik:

----------


## Rourchid

> Afgezien van dit alles is je reaktie enigszins misplaatst; Tomas zijn oorspronkelijke opmerking, dus "waar het allemaal mee begon", sloeg niet op Snowwhite haar mening over de ET maar op haar opvatting dat godsbesef aangeboren is en dus, wat mij betreft de klap op de vuurpijl, ongelovig opvoeden tegennatuurlijk.


Dat doet er niet toe omdat - binnen de betekenisholistiek - het (afgeleide) predikaten betreft die een synoniem zijn van _inferieur_.

----------


## Rourchid

> Zelfs als we aan het praten zijn over, wat precies te verstaan onder racisme, zie jij je kans weer schoon, om je gif jegens het westen te spuien.


De door mij geuite kritiek (op het Westen) wordt ook onderschreven door geboren en getogen lelieblanke niet-religieuze Westerlingen teneinde westerse superieuriteit op zijn minst te relativeren.

Derhalve doet het kwalificeren van andere politieke mening dan de jouwe als vuilspuierij jou jezelf, ook in deze draad, ontmaskeren als een waarachtig anti-democraat. 

Op de rest van je sofismes, die hooguit aangeven dat je net zoals menig academisch gevormd lidmaat van de Linkse Kerk in je eigen doctoraalscriptie bent blijven hangen (c.q. goedpraten eigenrichting), ga ik verder niet in aangezien ik meen dat je in deze _subdiscussie_ inmiddels meer dan genoeg relevante informatie hebt verstrekt waar Snowwhite kennis van kan nemen.

----------


## Charlus

> Boeiende discussie wel. 
> Alle cuturele waardeoordelen berusten op 'cultureel racisme'. Het behoeft geen betoog, dat de kwalificatie 'cultureel racisme' op zich een sterk negatief cultureel waardeoordeel inhoudt.
> 
> Dit is Zen.


Ouroboros
Volgens mij heb je kort geleden in een ander verband naar datzelfde plaatje verwezen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ouroboros
> Volgens mij heb je kort geleden in een ander verband naar datzelfde plaatje verwezen.


Klopt, deze draad zit vol strange loops.
Toch zie ik nog niet gebeuren dat hij zich uiteindelijk in de staart bijt en zichzelf zonder resten opvreet.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Afgezien van dit alles is je reaktie enigszins misplaatst; Tomas zijn oorspronkelijke opmerking, dus "waar het allemaal mee begon", sloeg niet op Snowwhite haar mening over de ET maar op haar opvatting dat godsbesef aangeboren is en dus, wat mij betreft de klap op de vuurpijl, ongelovig opvoeden tegennatuurlijk.
> 
> 
> Dat doet er niet toe omdat - binnen de betekenisholistiek - het (afgeleide) predikaten betreft die een synoniem zijn van inferieur.


Well, aren't you Mr. Smartypants door alleen, en bovendien met een hoog gebakken-lucht niveau, te reageren op mijn terzijde.
Voor wat betreft het overige een kwestie van wie zwijgt, stemt toe?



> <...>Aan de orde is dat Snowwhite tot cultureel inferieur verklaard is omdat ze inzake de ET dissensus verkiest boven consensus.
> Ter onderbouwing van haar 'inferieur zijn' wordt haar opleidingsniveau gelijk gesteld aan het onderwijsniveau van een land dat ver onder Nederland staat in de rangorde zoals die gehanteerd wordt door eurocentristen.<...>


Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit? Moeilijke vraag, ik weet het. 
Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET dissensus boven consensus... Alsof vwb. de ET die twee de enigst mogelijke benaderingen zijn. Er is niemand op de wereld, iig. niemand die serieus genomen kan worden, die vwb. de ET consensus prefereert boven de wetenschappelijke methode. Denk je soms dat de aanhangers van de ET ooit eens een keer plenair vr de ET gestemd hebben en dat is het dan voor eeuwig en altijd? 
Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET de achterlijkheid van een 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek boven hedendaagse wetenschap, dt is de juiste formulering. Tussen de regels door lezend, concludeer ik nu dat jij hetzelfde doet.



> <...>Mocht Snowwhite zlf denigrerende/discriminerende uitlatingen over anderdenkenden hebben gedaan, dan ng blijft cultureel racisme - al dan niet ter vergelding - tegennatuurlijk.<...>


Cultureel racisme is tegennatuurlijk? Da's ongeveer hetzelfde als zeggen dat homoseksualiteit blauw is.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Therm




> Tot welke uitwassen die nog immer voortrazende storm van zo wanhopig politiek correct willen zijn toe kan leiden, zie we b.v. bij de ingestelde jaarlijkse herdenking van het leed de slaven aangedaan, en het steeds weer uitspreken hoeveel spijt we daar van hebben.


WALGELIJK.

----------


## Snowwhite

Barakalahoefiek Rourchid




> aangezien ik meen dat je in deze _subdiscussie_ inmiddels meer dan genoeg relevante informatie hebt verstrekt waar Snowwhite kennis van kan nemen.


Inderdaad.

----------


## Snowwhite

Voor Reallife

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Ik zal spoedig een uitgebreide uiteenzetting plaatsen (nieuwe topic) die we kunnen bespreken , want zo schiet het niet op. Het gaat helemaal nergens meer over.

Mijn tip is dan ook respect voor elkaar te hebben, en dit topic te laten voor wat het is. 

IK heb me kont nog nie gekeerd, of iedereen valt over, de zeer vriendelijke en geduldige, snowwhite heen.

Jullie zouden je moeten schamen, aangezien ik altijd al vond dat ze te lief was. Men maakt daar duidelijk misbruik van! Gezien bepaalde berichten die ik terug las, zojuist.

Enkel scherpe tong is het wat jullie nodig hebben, geen diplomatieke onderhandelingen, NEEN!
Recht door zee!! 

En moslims zouden eens moeten leren dat ze geen zwakte moeten tonen wanneer men dan het slachtoffer begint te spelen, en te janken hoe verschrikkelijk zo'n persoon dan wel niet is!

Sommige mensen kun je enkel doordringen door een bepaalde manier van comuniceren.

Dus je broeder moet je in geen geval de rug toe keren! 

Maar ach misschien is dat enkel mijn droom van een verenigd ummah, die zonder de wil van de Almachtige God niet zal komen.


vrede met jullie allen


muhammad ibn adam

----------


## Thermopylae

> @Therm
> 
> 
> 
> WALGELIJK.


Ik heb mijn argumenten gegeven. Nu jouw argumenten nog waarom je, als ik het goed begrijp, het niet met mij eens bent...

----------


## Thermopylae

> De door mij geuite kritiek (op het Westen) wordt ook onderschreven door geboren en getogen lelieblanke niet-religieuze Westerlingen teneinde westerse superieuriteit op zijn minst te relativeren.


Mijn kritiek richt zich tegen het feit, dat je in een discussie over een algemene publicatie wat onder racisme te verstaan, zaken er bij sleept die niet relevant zijn.





> Derhalve doet het kwalificeren van andere politieke mening dan de jouwe als vuilspuierij jou jezelf, ook in deze draad, ontmaskeren als een waarachtig anti-democraat. .


Voor de tweede keer, het gaat om het ventileren van een mening in een discussie, die niet relevant is, alleen maar weer omdat jij het niet kan laten af te geven op het westen.
M.b.t. het geven van een mening is het in een democratie belangrijk, dat die in vrijheid kan/mag worden gegeven. Ik zal de laatste zijn in dit land, die dit grote goed zal tegengaan. Alleen, hou je in een discussie aan het onderwerp waar over van gedachte wordt gewisseld.




> Op de rest van je sofismes, die hooguit aangeven dat je net zoals menig academisch gevormd lidmaat van de Linkse Kerk in je eigen doctoraalscriptie bent blijven hangen (c.q. goedpraten eigenrichting), ga ik verder niet in aangezien ik meen dat je in deze _subdiscussie_ inmiddels meer dan genoeg relevante informatie hebt verstrekt waar Snowwhite kennis van kan nemen.


Je ziet dat vaker, zodra mensen beseffen, geen goede tegenargumenten te hebben, gaan ze roepen dat de argumenten die zij niet kunnen ontkrachten slechts sofismes zijn.

Gezien het feit, dat je weer mijn vraag niet beantwoordt, of opmerkingen t.o.v. Europeanen, in de trant dat zij volledig verloederd en zonder normen en waarden zijn, dan toch ook racistisch is, neem ik aan, dat jij vindt, dat de door jou gegeven richtlijnen wat racisme is, alleen voor de Europeanen gelden. Niet (oorspronkelijke) Europeanen, kunnen volgens jou dus zeggen wat ze willen over de Europeanen, maar mogen/kunnen nooit van racisme worden beschuldigd. He, is dat niet racistisch, is dat niet discrimineren?!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dat doet er niet toe omdat - binnen de betekenisholistiek - het (afgeleide) predikaten betreft die een synoniem zijn van _inferieur_.


Dat vind ik wel een leuke. 
In de betekenisholistiek betreffen jouw discussiebijdragen louter autodescriptieve afgeleide predikaten die een synoniem zijn van _superieur._.
Ze kunnen dus een stuk korter.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem Ibn Adam,

Geen broeder heeft je hier de rug toe gekeerd, Ayt heeft zelfs aan het begin van de topic het voor je opgenomen:




> dat valt wel mee hoor.. de toon van mohammed is scherp maar niet fanatiek.. 
> 
> en waarom zeg je niet tegen mohammed dat hij het zich niet moet aantrekken wanneer wortel tegen hem zegt dat moslims als hij onuitstaanbaar zijn?




Het is alleen zo dat het wel wat subtieler kan want het blijft namelijk een gevoelig onderwerp de drie-eenheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

Therm, je staat op ignore omdat je in feite niet van mening verschilt met Tomas.


22 januari 2008, 22:59

_Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat._

16 februari 2008, 19:59

Grote kans dat je ouders of jijzelf, vanwege dit feit hierheen zijn gekomen. Niet bewust, natuurlijk. Maar vanwege de kansen die hier wel liggen en in Marokko (of whatever) nauwelijks. Kansen die voor iedereen bereikbaar zijn gemaakt door het humanisme. 

20 juni 2008, 09:30

Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar _enig_ besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel. 

20 juni 2008, 10:15

_Racisme heeft niks te maken met verschillen tussen de onderwijssysteem in landen. Magoed, je hoeft niks te pikken. Negeer maar lekker. Kan mij wat schelen. De domheid is tenenkrommend._

22 juni 2008, 11:47

Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet.

----------


## Charlus

> Gezien het feit, dat je (Rourchid) weer mijn vraag niet beantwoordt, of opmerkingen t.o.v. Europeanen, in de trant dat zij volledig verloederd en zonder normen en waarden zijn, dan toch ook racistisch is, neem ik aan, dat jij vindt, dat de door jou gegeven richtlijnen wat racisme is, alleen voor de Europeanen gelden. Niet (oorspronkelijke) Europeanen, kunnen volgens jou dus zeggen wat ze willen over de Europeanen, maar mogen/kunnen nooit van racisme worden beschuldigd. He, is dat niet racistisch, is dat niet discrimineren?!


Je zou hier nog aan toe kunnen voegen dat waarschijnlijk volgens Rourchid cultureel racisme een onvervreemdbaar voorrecht is van niet (oorspronkelijke) Europeanen wegens hun morele superioriteit, maar misschien volgt dat al uit het door jou gestelde. Rourchid zal zich verheugen in dit gesloten circuit. 
Mijn voorspelling: geen reaktie of een hautaine dooddoener van een dergelijke wezenloosheid dat zelfs de goden met hun ogen zullen rollen. Ik sluit zelfs niet uit dat hij exclusief zal reageren tav. de (on)mogelijkheid van ogenrollende goden. Louter een verwijzing naar een honderdtal pagina's tellend artikel over het begrip "sofisme" behoort ook nog tot de mogelijkheden.

----------


## Charlus

> Barakalahoefiek Rourchid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aangezien ik meen dat je in deze subdiscussie inmiddels meer dan genoeg relevante informatie hebt verstrekt waar Snowwhite kennis van kan nemen.
>  
> 
> Inderdaad.


Goed om te lezen dat groot-inquisiteur Rourchid zich op competente wijze van zijn taak heeft gekweten.

----------


## Wortel

> en waarom zeg je niet tegen mohammed dat hij het zich niet moet aantrekken wanneer wortel tegen hem zegt dat moslims als hij onuitstaanbaar zijn?


Voor alle duidelijkheid: ik bedoelde hiermee te zeggen dat ik iedere vorm van het diskwalificeren van een ander zonder die ander wezenlijk te willen begrijpen, omdat het eigen standpunt als sacrosanct wordt beschouwd, onuitstaanbaar vind. Toevallig had ik het hier tegen iemand die zichzelf moslim noemt. Ik ken ken nog veel meer christenen en athesten die ik in die zin onuitstaanbaar vind. Hopelijk duidelijk zo...

----------


## At Ayt

> Voor alle duidelijkheid: ik bedoelde hiermee te zeggen dat ik iedere vorm van het diskwalificeren van een ander zonder die ander wezenlijk te willen begrijpen, omdat het eigen standpunt als sacrosanct wordt beschouwd, onuitstaanbaar vind. Toevallig had ik het hier tegen iemand die zichzelf moslim noemt. Ik ken ken nog veel meer christenen en athesten die ik in die zin onuitstaanbaar vind. Hopelijk duidelijk zo...



het doet er verder ook niet meer toe.. heb me trouwens behoorlijk vergist in die persoon.. aan provocateurs die moslims als joesoef uitmaken voor niet-moslim kunnen hier gemist worden als kiespijn..

----------


## At Ayt

> http://home.tiscali.nl/yesbrainer/ra/hfdst6.htm
> 
> Op het idee van 'principles' ben ik gekomen nav. : 
> 
> "How many are the essential *principles of faith?* 
> 
> Six. 
> 
> To believe in the existence of Allah, 
> ...



bedankt voor de link.. zal het zodirect aan h.p. pas posten..

je hebt gelijk dat _'principles'_ gebruikt wordt om de geloofspunten van iemaan te benoemen..
het was me alweer ontgaan dat hier thuis op de boekenplank een boek staat met de titel : _'principles of islamic faith'_ en vlak daarnaast staat weer een boek met de titel _'uitleg van de zuilen van islaam & imaan'_

om de verwarring groter te maken :van muhammad el-oethaimien zijn er 2 verschillende titels :
_'explaining the pillars of iman'_ en _'explaining the fundamentals of faith'_.. laatstgenoemde boek is trouwens ook online te lezen : http://www.theclearpath.com/viewtopic.php?t=24..

al zou het mischien kunnen zijn dat wanneer het woord _'principles'_ of _'fundamentals'_ gebruikt wordt inplaats van _'pillars'_ er dan sprake van is dat ze er meer inhoudelijk op ingaan en de uitleg van de geloofspunten gedetaileerder doornemen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Rezah Aslan ? 
> Kijk er graag een keer in.



--> http://home.tiscali.nl/yesbrainer/ra/hfdst6.htm

----------


## At Ayt

> De mensen op het Arabisch schiereiland waren niet een van de buitenwereld afgegrendeld volk. Op het schiereiland zelf waren vele Joden en chistenen, en de Griekse taal en invloeden waren bekend bij deze mensen. Ook waren er ook overzeese contacten met de Ptolemeeen, Somalie en Ethiopie en zelfs India. Het zuidelijke deel van Arabie was een belangrijk handelscentrum. Ook was er veel contact door de handelskaravanen met Rome, Assyrie. Perzie en Byzantium en dat meer dan duizend jaar lang. Er heeft dus zonder twijfel culturele uitwisselingen en en kennisoverdracht plaatsgevonden. 
> Daarbij behoefde men niet eens zelf te kunnen lezen, of Grieks te kennen. 
> Tegenwoordig weten de meeste mensen ook dat de aarde om de zon draait, zonder dat zij zelf de boeken hebben gelezen van Galileo of Copernicus. De kennisoverdracht ging in die tijden vaak oraal.


aan jou hier de ruimte om aan te tonen dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is geweest met griekse filosofie of met andere griekse wetenschappen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET de achterlijkheid van een 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek boven hedendaagse wetenschap, dt is de juiste formulering. Tussen de regels door lezend, concludeer ik nu dat jij hetzelfde doet.


inplaats van tussen zijn regels door te lezen kun je beter de regels zelf lezen.. dat voorkomt voorbarige conclusies trekken..
verder mag je ook weleens je mond gaan spoelen met dit soort schofterig taalgebruik.. je bent hier te gast op een islaamforum en daar dien je rekening mee te houden..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Snowwhite verkiest vwb. de ET de achterlijkheid van een 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek boven hedendaagse wetenschap, dt is de juiste formulering. Tussen de regels door lezend, concludeer ik nu dat jij hetzelfde doet.
> 
> 
> inplaats van tussen zijn regels door te lezen kun je beter de regels zelf lezen.. dat voorkomt voorbarige conclusies trekken..
> verder mag je ook weleens je mond gaan spoelen met dit soort schofterig taalgebruik.. je bent hier te gast op een islaamforum en daar dien je rekening mee te houden..


Waar bemoei je je mee, smerige relifascist? Het staat Rourchid vrij naar eigen inzicht te reageren.

----------


## At Ayt

> Waar bemoei je je mee, smerige relifascist? Het staat Rourchid vrij naar eigen inzicht te reageren.


wanneer rourchid naar vrij inzicht reageert dan blijkt wel vaker dat je daar toch wel de nodige problemen mee hebt.. dat uit zich dan bijvoorbeeld in dit soort reakties : _'Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit?'_.. dat wekt de indruk dat je moeite hebt om hem te begrijpen en als je dan ook nog eens de opmerking maakt dat je tussen zijn regels door staat te lezen (inplaats vd regels zelf te lezen) dan geef ik je, bij wijze van vriendelijk gebaar, goed bedoeld advies mee zodat je de volgende keer beter beslagen ten ijs komt..

----------


## Thermopylae

> Therm, je staat op ignore omdat je in feite niet van mening verschilt met Tomas.
> 
> 
> 22 januari 2008, 22:59
> 
> _Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat._
> 
> 16 februari 2008, 19:59
> 
> ...



Goedemiddag Sneeuwwitje,

Het verdict dat ik op negeren ben gezet, omdat ik (ook) een racist ben volgens jou, zonder argument waarom aan te voeren, dus maar raden.
Ik ga er dan maar vanuit, dat je die conclusie trekt op basis van mijn opmerking van hierboven, waaronder jij volstond met; walgelijk, onder te zetten.

Nu komen zinnen, die uit hun context zijn gerukt, meestal al anders over, dan je ze in de context leest, dus voorzien van mijn argumenten, voor deze bewering.

Ik gaf aan, dat op de vleugels van deze storm van vooral politiek correct willen zijn, men zelfs al wil ontkennen, dat er rassen zijn! Of eigenlijk moet ontkennen, wil men niet voor racist worden uitgemaakt! Alsof ontkennen van het bestaan van rassen de strijd tegen racisme ook maar iets zou helpen.
Maar ook wordt van alles op de hoop racisme gegooid, als daar totaal geen sprake van is.
Ironie van het lot wil, dat je nu zelf een eerste klas bewijs levert voor mijn bewering!
Ik spreek uit, dat het idioot is, om onrecht van eeuwen geleden nu te gaan herdenken. Niet alleen omdat het al zo lang geleden is, maar ook om dat je gebeurtenissen in de context van de tijd moet zien. Toen het gebeurde was het wettig en algemeen geaccepteerd. Er zijn honderden groepen mensen die in de afgelopen eeuwen in onze ogen, op basis van onze mores en wetten onrecht en leed is aangedaan. Voor geen van deze groepen is ooit een jaarlijks terugkerende herdenking ingevoerd, met een Minister-president, die ook nog eens zijn spijt betuigt. Nog zoiets geks, spijt betuigen, voor hetgeen je verre voorouders op basis van de toenmalige wetten en mores hebben gedaan!
Zelfs niet voor de horigen in "onze" middeleeuwen, die het op papier wel beter hadden dan slaven, maar toch ook in de praktijk een ellendig leven leden.
Maar alleen om dat het nu een groep niet blanken betreft is mijn uitspraak volgens jou dus direct racisme!

Ook wordt nogal eens gedaan, of West-Europa in de 17e eeuw de slavernij heeft uitgevonden. Slavernij is echter van alle tijden en alle volken over de gehele wereld, inclusief Afrika. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord, dat ergens in de wereld volken het leed van de slaven herdenken, laat staan dat zij hun spijt betuigen voor de daden van de verre voorouders.

Een paar jaar geleden was op tv te zien hoe een meisje uit de zesde klas naar Ghana ging om met een jongen van haar leeftijd een paar dagen op te trekken. De jongen nam het meisje o.a. mee naar een Nederlands fort en liet ook de ruimtes zien waar de slaven werden opgesloten alvorens zij over de wereld werden vervoerd. Het meisje was onder de indruk en sprak uit dat zij dat heel erg vond dat Nederlanders dat gedaan hadden. Het jongetje sprak in al zijn wijsheid, dat dit nergens voor nodig was, zo ging dat in die tijd, sprak hij. Bovendien, zei hij, het waren Afrikanen die de jungle introkken om Afrikanen gevangen te nemen, en ze aan de West-Europeanen als slaaf te verkopen.
Het meisje was stom verbaast, dat had zij nog nooit gehoord!
Nee, natuurlijk niet, dat hebben die altijd politiek correcte types, die je heel veel vindt in het onderwijs, de kinderen natuurlijk nooit verteld, alles moet altijd de schuld van de blanken zijn!
Overigens ook nooit gehoord, dat de Afrikanen van vandaag spijt hebben betuigd, dat hun voorouders hun broeders en zusters gevangen namen om hen als slaaf te verkopen, hetgeen mij nog een graadje erger lijkt.
Maar ook deze mensen wisten in die tijd niet beter, slavernij was een normaal verschijnsel ook in Afrika.

Het ga je goed,

Therm.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> --> http://home.tiscali.nl/yesbrainer/ra/hfdst6.htm


 :petaf:

----------


## Thermopylae

> aan jou hier de ruimte om aan te tonen dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is geweest met griekse filosofie of met andere griekse wetenschappen..


Ik geef aan, anders dan vaak wordt gedacht, dat op het Arabisch schierland wel degelijk kennis was van Griekse wetenschap en filosofie niet alleen in de 7e maar ook 8e eeuw.

Jij stelt dat Imaam maaliek nooit in aanraking is geweest met de Griekse wetenschap en filosofie. Is het dan niet aan jou, om deze bewering te staven?

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik geef aan, anders dan vaak wordt gedacht, dat op het Arabisch schierland wel degelijk kennis was van Griekse wetenschap en filosofie niet alleen in de 7e maar ook 8e eeuw.
> 
> Jij stelt dat Imaam maaliek nooit in aanraking is geweest met de Griekse wetenschap en filosofie. Is het dan niet aan jou, om deze bewering te staven?


er zijn meerdere biografien over zijn persoon waaronder het boek dat bij mij op de boekenplank staat : _'The Four Imams Their Lives, Works and their Schools of thought'_ daarin wordt met geen letter gesproken dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is gekomen met griekse filosofie of met griekse wetenschap.. niet direct, noch indirect..

en nee het is niet aan mij om dit verder aan te tonen.. het was h.p. pas die beweerde dat een uitspraak van imaam maaliek een griekse insteek had.. dan is het aan hem of aan jou om dit te gronden met bronmateriaal..

----------


## Thermopylae

> er zijn meerdere biografien over zijn persoon waaronder het boek dat bij mij op de boekenplank staat : _'The Four Imams Their Lives, Works and their Schools of thought'_ daarin wordt met geen letter gesproken dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is gekomen met griekse filosofie of met griekse wetenschap.. niet direct, noch indirect..
> 
> en nee het is niet aan mij om dit verder aan te tonen.. het was h.p. pas die beweerde dat een uitspraak van imaam maaliek een griekse insteek had.. dan is het aan hem of aan jou om dit te gronden met bronmateriaal..


Mijn reactie was niet om te bewijzen dat imaam maliek kennis heeft gehad van de Griekse wetenschap en filosofie.

Het was een reactie op jouw opmerking:

"daarbij was er in het medina vd 8e eeuw geen griekse filosofie, geen griekse literatuur, geen griekse wetenschap, en geen griekse scheurkalenders en wandtegeltjes met griekse wijsheden."

Uiteraard zal in boeken over imaam maliek worden gewezen op zijn scholing studie, en de instellingen die hij daarbij bezocht. Daarbij is het onmogelijk alle contacten te kennen/beschrijven die hij had met andere mensen dat zijn leermeesters, maar waarbij toch kennis/info is overgedragen. Zeker in die tijd, toen er nog niet zoveel mensen waren die konden lezen, ging kennis over van mond tot mond. En zo als ik al schreef, vrijwel niemand die weet dat de aarde rond de zon staat, heeft zelf ooit de werken van Galilei of Copernicus gelezen.
Vandaar mijn opmerking als jij stelt dat hij nooit kennis heeft genomen, dan moet je die opmerking ook staven. Maar ik zal er echt geen punt van maken, als je dat niet doet hoor!  :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat vind ik wel een leuke. 
> In de betekenisholistiek betreffen jouw discussiebijdragen louter autodescriptieve afgeleide predikaten die een synoniem zijn van _superieur._.
> Ze kunnen dus een stuk korter.


Racisme is een geestesziekte en jezelf beschouwen als superieur aan een zieke of een zieke uitlachen vanwege zijn/haar ziekte, is in strijd met de islam.

----------


## Rourchid

> wanneer rourchid naar vrij inzicht reageert dan blijkt wel vaker dat je daar toch wel de nodige problemen mee hebt.. dat uit zich dan bijvoorbeeld in dit soort reakties : _'Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit?'_.. dat wekt de indruk dat je moeite hebt om hem te begrijpen en als je dan ook nog eens de opmerking maakt dat je tussen zijn regels door staat te lezen (inplaats vd regels zelf te lezen) dan geef ik je, bij wijze van vriendelijk gebaar, goed bedoeld advies mee zodat je de volgende keer beter beslagen ten ijs komt..


En bij het tussen de regels door lezen gaat het er kennelijk erg hard aan toe. Er wordt zelfs voortdurend een ergens tussen 700 A.D. en 800 A.D. geschreven boek* waargenomen.

*= achterlijk 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek

----------


## Rourchid

> er zijn meerdere biografien over zijn persoon waaronder het boek dat bij mij op de boekenplank staat : _'The Four Imams Their Lives, Works and their Schools of thought'_ daarin wordt met geen letter gesproken dat imaam maaliek in aanraking is gekomen met griekse filosofie of met griekse wetenschap.. niet direct, noch indirect..


Daarnaast waren zowel Averros (r.a.) als Ibn Khaldun (r.a.) Malikieten en zouden ze eventuele griekse invloeden wel opgemerkt hebben en daar - met een verwijzing naar de griekse bron(nen) - over geschreven hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> Racisme is een geestesziekte en jezelf beschouwen als superieur aan een zieke of een zieke uitlachen vanwege zijn/haar ziekte, is in strijd met de islam.


 :haha:

----------


## Charlus

> 8e eeuws hokuspokusboek





> Then, when they reached the Valley of the Ants, an ant said, Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly. (Surat an-Naml: 18-19)


http://www.hyahya.org/articles/age_of_prophet.php

Een mier kan niet zelfstandig de waarschuwing "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." formuleren en begrijpen. Tbv. het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van voornoemde waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud ervan. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis en is dientengevolge fantasie, vergissing of leugen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>wanneer rourchid naar vrij inzicht reageert dan blijkt wel vaker dat je daar toch wel de nodige problemen mee hebt.. dat uit zich dan bijvoorbeeld in dit soort reakties : _'Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit?'_.. dat wekt de indruk dat je moeite hebt om hem te begrijpen<...>


Deze indruk is onterecht. Je zou vwb. dit specifieke geval een punt hebben wanneer ik het zonder nadere toelichting had gelaten bij "Kraam jij wel eens geen onzin uit?". Op zo'n toelichting reageert hij echter f niet f met lappen tekst van derden, hautaine dooddoeners of anderszins grote kluiten in het riet.



> <...> en als je dan ook nog eens de opmerking maakt dat je tussen zijn regels door staat te lezen (inplaats vd regels zelf te lezen)<...>


Het staat Rourchid vrij om te reageren wanneer mijn interpretatie van zijn reaktie volgens hem onjuist is. Tussen de regels door lezen = interpreteren. Discussies met Rourchid eindigen altijd op dezelfde manier, behalve, toegegeven, wanneer de discussie zich beperkt tot puur feitelijke technisch-religieuze (een betere omschrijving schiet me even niet te binnen) zaken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemiddag Wortel,

Ik probeer jou wel te begrijpen, en ik doe daar ook wel moeite voor, maar je postings zijn verwarrend en in mijn ogen niet consistent:




> Ook hier weer: Over dat gebruik van Wahid heb ik in mijn eerste bijdrage in deze topic reeds geschreven. Als je Wahid interpreteert als n numerieke eenheid van God is er niets aan de hand, want dat geloven Joden en Christenen ook. Als je Wahid interpreteert op de wijze van de nvormigheid van Allah kan ik niets anders dan herhalen wat ik al vaker schreef: Dit is een voedingsbodem voor het misverstaan van Christenen als polytheisten en dat zijn ze niet. Eigenlijk is dit een herhaling van zetten.


Je zegt dat dit een herhaling is van zetten maar wederom begrijp ik hier niets van, dus herhalen en nog een keer uitleggen lijkt mij niet overbodig.

Je noemt joden en christenen in 1 adem noemt en moslims apart. Dus Joden geloven in 1 numerieke eenheid van God en moslims niet. Dus er is de God van de Joden en christenen en moslims hebben een aparte God? 

Vanuit islamitisch perspektief voldoen Christenen die in de drie-eenheid geloven niet aan de voorwaarden van tawhied. 

Leg mij aub uit Wortel, in welk opzicht Joden niet voldoen aan de voorwaarden van tawhied. Waarom hebben joden dan niet de eenvormigheid van God? Zeggen Joden dat Moesa de zoon van God is? 

groetjes snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Uit de creed of the four imams
SECTION TWO: THE CREED OF THE FOUR IMAAMS IS ONE IN MATTERS OF
USOOLUD-DEEN, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE MATTERS OF EEMAAN

The creed ('aqeedah) of the four Imaams - Abee Haneefah (d.150H), and Maalik (d.179H), and ash-Shaafi'ee (d.204H) and Ahmad (d.241H) -- is what the Book and the Sunnah speak of, and what the Companions and those who followed them in goodness were upon. And there is no disagreement between these imaams – and all praise is due to Allaah - in matters of usoolud-deen, rather they are in agreement concerning the Attributes of the Lord; and that faith (eemaan) is undoubtedly an affirmation of the heart and the tongue.

*Rather, they rejected the people of kalaam (theological rhetoric), like the Jahmiyyah and other than them from those who were affected by Greek philosophy and the madhaahibu-kalaamiyyah (ways of kalaam).*

----------


## Wortel

> Je noemt joden en christenen in 1 adem noemt en moslims apart. Dus Joden geloven in 1 numerieke eenheid van God en moslims niet. Dus er is de God van de Joden en christenen en moslims hebben een aparte God?


Ik stel: Joden, Christenen n Moslims geloven allen in n numerieke God.
Daarin zijn zij allen gelijk.




> Vanuit islamitisch perspektief voldoen Christenen die in de drie-eenheid geloven niet aan de voorwaarden van tawhied.


Ik stel ook dat de leer van de tawheed eigenlijk eenzelfde leer is als de leer van de Unicitas De, en daar begint dus de spraakverwarring. Op die leer van de tawheed is dus mijn allereerste commentaar over Plato van toepassing. Dan kun je wel zeggen dat de Islam niets met filosofen te maken heeft, maar de denktrant is wel degelijk zodanig filosofisch van aard dat daarmee datgene wat de drie-eenheid wrkelijk wil zeggen wordt misverstaan. Alweer: in de drie-eenheid geloven is heel wat anders dan in drie goden geloven. De drie-eenheid _gaat niet_ over een appel in drie stukken en met een elastiekje eromheen hou je weer n God over. Maar het is die leer van Wahid die dat er vaak van maakt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Wortel

Naast dat ik jou niet begrijp, begrijp jij mij ook niet, terwijl zowel Ayt, Rourchid, Muhammed en ik al diverse malen hebben uitgelegd dat Tawhied geen unicas dei is. Alle orthodoxe geleerden zijn fel tegen filosofie en retoriek. 

Imaam al-Barbahaaree (rahimahullah): 

“Rhetoric (kalaam) causes disbelief, doubts, innovations, misguidance and confusion.
May Allaah have mercy upon you! Know that heresy, disbelief, doubts, innovations,
misguidance and confusion about the religion have never occurred except through
theological rhetoric (Kalaam) and because of the people of theological rhetoric,
argumentation, debating and disputation. How can a man plunge into argumentation,
disputation and debating seeing that Allaah, the Most High, said:
‘None dispute regarding the Aayaat (revelations, signs, proofs) of Allaah except those who disbelieve.’
You should submit to and be pleased with the narrations and the people of narrations,
withhold and remain silent.” 

Imaam Ahmad ibn Hanbal (rahimahullah)

“The person of theological rhetoric will never prosper. And never do you see anyone
looking into theological rhetoric except that in his heart is a desire for creating
mischief.’

Verder is Plato geen profeet. De Koran is het Woord van God Kalam Allah, geopenbaard aan Mohammed vzmh via de engel Gabriel.
Daar kwam geen griek aan te pas.
Tawhied is eenheid van Allah, en de metgezellen in de tijd van de profeet vzmh, hadden een correct begrip van wat dat inhield en alles op basis van openbaringen en niet op basis van filosofie. 

Het probleem ligt er hier in Wortel, dat jij gewoon in je hoofd hebt dat Mohammed vzmh geen echte profeet is, en dat hij her en der wat opgepikt heeft inclusief de grieken. Anders zou je deze opmerking niet maken, waar je ook totaal geen bewijs voor hebt:




> Dan kun je wel zeggen dat de Islam niets met filosofen te maken heeft, maar de denktrant is wel degelijk zodanig filosofisch van aard dat daarmee datgene wat de drie-eenheid wrkelijk wil zeggen wordt misverstaan.


Tawhied is gebaseerd op openbaringen niet op wat jij noemt "denktrant".

Heb jij wel eens Koran gehoord in het arabisch? Heb je de Koran gelezen?


Wat betreft de numerieke eenheid 1, ja in die zin, is nogmaals het hindoeisme ook monotheistisch. Immers Krsna is de absolute waarheid en ALLE GODEN zijn verschijningsvormen van de ene Krsna.
Ik zie geen verschil als jij zegt dat Jezus vrede zij met hem, God is en mens, dit heb jij zelf gezegd, en derhalve een verschijningsvorm van de ene (numerieke) God. Leg mij uit wat het verschil dan is tussen het Christendom zoals jij dat aanhangt met geloof in drie eenheid en het hindoeisme: alles is Krsna.
Ik begrijp gewoon niet hoe Jezus en mens kan zijn, en profeet, en zoon en tegelijkertijd God, tenzij God meerdere verschijningsvormen heeft (net als hindoes zeggen over krsna).

Ook heb jij geen antwoord gegeven in welke zin het Jodendom dan 1 numerieke God heeft en niet zou voldoen aan de voorwaarden van tawhied. Waarom hebben Joden een andere uitleg bij de heilige geest bijvoorbeeld.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem wa Rahmatoellahi wa Barakatoehoe broeders,

@Joesoef




> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Muhammad_ibn_Adam 
> 1+1+1 is onmogelijk ONGEDEELD 1!!!
> 
> Dat is 1, die uit meerdere (goden) delen bestaat! Met andere woorden, VEEL GODENDOM!!





> Stop dat woudlopershandboek nu eens weg. 
> Wat bij jou in de weg staat is je rechtlijnigheid en het geen wat je ziet, kijk eens verder dan de horizon en kijk een naast dat pad, dat pad wat je bewandelt met je tunnel visie.
> 
> Ik begrijp uberhaupt niet wat jou als bekeerling zo fel maakt richting het christendom, inplaats van je te richten om de mooie dingen van de Islam blijf jij aan het vechten met oudzeer. Oudzeer waarvan al enkelen in dit topic hebben aangegeven dat je het verkeerd ziet, het christendom is idd een monotheistische godsdienst.


Ik begrijp jou ook niet dat je zegt dat Wortel het goed heeft uitgelegd en dat je een diskette in je kastje stopt (bij wijze van spreken). 

Leg mij dat dan maar uit Joesoef die drie-eenheid misschien kun jij het beter dan Wortel, want ik begrijp er geen bal van, en ik vraag me ook af joesoef, wat jij dan onder monotheisme verstaat.

@ Ayt




> heb me trouwens behoorlijk vergist in die persoon.. aan provocateurs die moslims als joesoef uitmaken voor niet-moslim kunnen hier gemist worden als kiespijn..


Niet zo snel broeder...........AL-WALA' WAL-BARA'

@ Ibn Adam




> IK snap dan ook niet dat een christen zo'n avatar heeft en zichzelf joesoef noemt!!!!


Uitkijken met wat je zegt broeder!

Bukhari :: Book 8 :: Volume 73 :: Hadith 71

Narrated Abu Dhar: 

That he heard the Prophet saying, "If somebody accuses another of Fusuq (by calling him 'Fasiq' i.e. a wicked person) or accuses him of Kufr, such an accusation will revert to him (i.e. the accuser) if his companion (the accused) is innocent."

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Verder is Plato geen profeet. De Koran is het Woord van God Kalam Allah, geopenbaard aan Mohammed vzmh via de engel Gabriel.
> Daar kwam geen griek aan te pas.


Ahum. Een woord als injil (evangelie) komt wel degelijk uit het Grieks.

----------


## Wortel

> IK snap dan ook niet dat een christen zo'n avatar heeft en zichzelf joesoef noemt!!!! 
> Uitkijken met wat je zegt broeder!
> 
> Bukhari :: Book 8 :: Volume 73 :: Hadith 71
> Narrated Abu Dhar: 
> That he heard the Prophet saying, "If somebody accuses another of Fusuq (by calling him 'Fasiq' i.e. a wicked person) or accuses him of Kufr, such an accusation will revert to him (i.e. the accuser) if his companion (the accused) is innocent."


Zo waarlijk als Allah Ta'ala mijn getuige is kan ik verklaren dat Joesoef moslim is. We kennen elkaar langer dan deze discussie. Overigens -voor alle duidelijkheid- zie ik mijzelf als christen niet als Kufr (bedekker van de waarheid) en ik ga ervan uit dat dat citaat van Abu Dahr zo ook niet bedoeld is. Als zit wel het geval is hoor ik dit uiteraard graag.




> Verder is Plato geen profeet. De Koran is het Woord van God Kalam Allah, geopenbaard aan Mohammed vzmh via de engel Gabriel.
> Daar kwam geen griek aan te pas.


Je zegt de belijdenis keurig op. En aan die Openbaring kwam in het gebeuren zelf inderdaad geen Griek te pas, maar het landde wel ergens en in die zin was Mohammed vzmh geen onbeschreven blad. Hij had de kennis van zijn tijd en de denktrant van zijn tijd. Zoals Gabril "uit de lucht kwam" kwamen de mens Mohammed vzmh en het Arabische schiereiland dat niet. Anders gezegd: Mohammed vzmh en zijn tijd hadden al wel degelijk een zekere kennis van de wereld om hen heen. Voordat de Openbaringen naar hem werden neergezonden had hij reeds enigzins gehoord van Jodendom en Christendom. 
Dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat de methodiek van Tawhied -die we _als leer_ niet letterlijk in de Qur'an aantreffen- al door hem geheel en al was uitgewerkt en gearticuleerd. Dat kwam uiteraard pas later. Maar in die latere doorwerking is het nheidsbegrip van God (Wahid, dus) wel degelijk ingevuld op een manier die wel heel erg sterk lijkt op hoe de Grieken het ook deden. 
Nogmaals: Aan de Openbaring kwam geen Griek te pas, maar die Openbaring landde niet in een soort niemandsland. 




> Het probleem ligt er hier in Wortel, dat jij gewoon in je hoofd hebt dat Mohammed vzmh geen echte profeet is, en dat hij her en der wat opgepikt heeft inclusief de grieken. Anders zou je deze opmerking niet maken, waar je ook totaal geen bewijs voor hebt:
> 
> Dan kun je wel zeggen dat de Islam niets met filosofen te maken heeft, maar de denktrant is wel degelijk zodanig filosofisch van aard dat daarmee datgene wat de drie-eenheid wrkelijk wil zeggen wordt misverstaan.


Het bewijs van bovenstaand citaat van mij ligt in het feit dat wereldwijd christenen onrecht wordt aangedaan als ze worden beticht van driegodendom. Daarnaast geloof ik zeker dat Mohammed vzmh een profeet is, maar ingevouwen in dat profeetschap ligt ook zijn gewone menszijn. Van Jezus, die in de Islam een profeet is, wordt gezegd dat hij zijn executie op momenten bibberend van angst tegemoet ging. Mohammed vzmh bibberde op momenten niet minder toen Gabril zich de eerste keren aan hem openbaarde. 




> Ook heb jij geen antwoord gegeven in welke zin het Jodendom dan 1 numerieke God heeft en niet zou voldoen aan de voorwaarden van tawhied. Waarom hebben Joden een andere uitleg bij de heilige geest bijvoorbeeld.


De vraag of het Jodendom al of niet buiten de criteria van Tawhied valt is voor mij net zo volslagen irrelevant als het voor joden volslagen irrelevant is op welke wijze de Godsopenbaring "Hoor Isral, de Here uw God is n" (het Shema) heeft doorgewerkt in het Christendom. 
Zo anders is die uitleg over de Heilige Geest trouwens niet. Ruach en Pneuma zijn in Oude en Nieuwe Testament vrij inwisselbaar. 

Maar goed: het springende punt is of de leer van de Wahid in zichzelf een Godsopenbaring is zoals die is ingevouwen in de Tawhied, of dat deze leer een latere reflectie op de oorspronkelijke Godsopenbaring is. Er zijn er die zeggen dat het eerste het geval is en daar behoor jij klaarblijkelijk toe en er zijn er die zeggen dat die leer van Wahid meer te maken heeft met het denkraam waarbinnen de Openbaring heeft doorgewerkt, en tot die laatste behoor ik overduidelijk. 
Voor mij is het belangrijkste dat bepaalde moslims nu eens ophouden christenen polytheisten te noemen want er is geen christen op aarde die zich daarin zal herkennen. Beter willen weten wat een ander gelooft dan wat die ander zegt wat hij cht gelooft komt nooit erg sympathiek over.

Hartelijke groeten

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ahum. Een woord als injil (evangelie) komt wel degelijk uit het Grieks.


Heb je dat weer van de een of andere faithfreedomsite?

Even voor de goede orde, de arabische taal is de taal van het paradijs. Dat er woorden overeenkomen met andere talen zou best kunnen. Morgen is ook morgen in het duits.

Ga fietsen izno en het liefst naar de camping

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zo waarlijk als Allah Ta'ala mijn getuige is kan ik verklaren dat Joesoef moslim is. We kennen elkaar langer dan deze discussie. Overigens -voor alle duidelijkheid- zie ik mijzelf als christen niet als Kufr (bedekker van de waarheid) en ik ga ervan uit dat dat citaat van Abu Dahr zo ook niet bedoeld is. Als zit wel het geval is hoor ik dit uiteraard graag.


Dat moet je niet tegen mij zeggen, maar tegen ibn adam. Ik heb totaal geen uitspraak gedaan over joesoef. Ik ken hem niet eens, want ik kom niet op nieuws van de dag.

Wat betreft het woord koefar, letterlijk vertaald betekent het ongelovigen. Uiteraard geloof jij in de Schepper, daar twijfel ik niet aan. Maar de betekenis is in de islam, iedereen die geen moslim is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je zegt de belijdenis keurig op. En aan die Openbaring kwam in het gebeuren zelf inderdaad geen Griek te pas, maar het landde wel ergens en in die zin was Mohammed vzmh geen onbeschreven blad. Hij had de kennis van zijn tijd en de denktrant van zijn tijd. Zoals Gabril "uit de lucht kwam" kwamen de mens Mohammed vzmh en het Arabische schiereiland dat niet. Anders gezegd: Mohammed vzmh en zijn tijd hadden al wel degelijk een zekere kennis van de wereld om hen heen. Voordat de Openbaringen naar hem werden neergezonden had hij reeds enigzins gehoord van Jodendom en Christendom. 
> Dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat de methodiek van Tawhied -die we als leer niet letterlijk in de Qur'an aantreffen- al door hem geheel en al was uitgewerkt en gearticuleerd. Dat kwam uiteraard pas later. Maar in die latere doorwerking is het nheidsbegrip van God (Wahid, dus) wel degelijk ingevuld op een manier die wel heel erg sterk lijkt op hoe de Grieken het ook deden. 
> Nogmaals: Aan de Openbaring kwam geen Griek te pas, maar die Openbaring landde niet in een soort niemandsland.


De profeet vzmh spreekt niet uit eigen begeerte. De metgezellen van de profeet hadden een duidelijk begrip van wat tawhied inhield. Alles is terug te vinden in de koran. Met andere woorden, het begrip tawhied en wat het inhield was er allang voor het bestaan van imam ibn taymiyyah Rahimahullah. 

1 De diverse vormen van tawhied eenheid van Allah staan in de koran

2 De koran is geopenbaard, het woord van Allah

3 Hieruit volgt dat het begrip tawhied niet afkomstig is van de grieken

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het bewijs van bovenstaand citaat van mij ligt in het feit dat wereldwijd christenen onrecht wordt aangedaan als ze worden beticht van driegodendom. Daarnaast geloof ik zeker dat Mohammed vzmh een profeet is, maar ingevouwen in dat profeetschap ligt ook zijn gewone menszijn. Van Jezus, die in de Islam een profeet is, wordt gezegd dat hij zijn executie op momenten bibberend van angst tegemoet ging. Mohammed vzmh bibberde op momenten niet minder toen Gabril zich de eerste keren aan hem openbaarde.


De complete uiteenzetting, waarom de 3 eenheid shirk is, moet ik je nog even onthouden, dat heb je nog te goed.
Ik zei al eerder dat dit een heel gevoelig onderwerp is, en het is bijna onvermijdelijk dat er heftige gevoelens komen, maar Wortel, als we door deze topic heen zijn zonder kleerscheuren dan kan de rest alleen maar makkelijk worden tussen ons, want we hebben natuurlijk heel veel overeenkomsten.
Ik kan helaas niet iets zeggen wat tegen mijn geloofsovertuiging is. Het spijt mij Wortel, maar ik denk wel dat je dat begrijpt, je bent een beleefde gesprekspartner.
Als jij Mohammed SAAWS als profeet erkent, dan moet jij ook de koran zien als een openbaring van God, in welke staat dat Jezus AS een profeet is.
Heb jij wel eens de koran gelezen of in het arabisch horen reciteren?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zo anders is die uitleg over de Heilige Geest trouwens niet. Ruach en Pneuma zijn in Oude en Nieuwe Testament vrij inwisselbaar.


Joden zeggen niet dat de heilige geest onderdeel is van de drieeenheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Maar goed: het springende punt is of de leer van de Wahid in zichzelf een Godsopenbaring is zoals die is ingevouwen in de Tawhied, of dat deze leer een latere reflectie op de oorspronkelijke Godsopenbaring is. Er zijn er die zeggen dat het eerste het geval is en daar behoor jij klaarblijkelijk toe en er zijn er die zeggen dat die leer van Wahid meer te maken heeft met het denkraam waarbinnen de Openbaring heeft doorgewerkt, en tot die laatste behoor ik overduidelijk. 
> Voor mij is het belangrijkste dat bepaalde moslims nu eens ophouden christenen polytheisten te noemen want er is geen christen op aarde die zich daarin zal herkennen. Beter willen weten wat een ander gelooft dan wat die ander zegt wat hij cht gelooft komt nooit erg sympathiek over.


Ik en Ayt hebben jou bewijzen gegeven uit de koran en hadith dat het begrip van eenheid van Allah, aanbidt alleen Allah, etc. allemaal in de koran staan, te beginnen met de eerste soerah die wij elke dag tenminste 17 keer reciteren, sla even een paar blz terug naar het bericht van Ayt in kleurtjes. Het gebed deden de eerste metgezellen al.
Ik kom misschien niet sympathiek over, en ik begrijp wel dat jij denkt dat ik over jullie heenwals of dat ik denk het beter te weten. Ter info, mijn familie is multi nationaal en multi religieus, (hindoes, moslims en christenen) waarbij er ook christenen zijn die net als sign2god de triniteit volledig verwerpen (ondanks wat campinggast huxley over mij beweerde waardoor hij niet meer wou discussieren met mij). Ik heb wel een beetje recht van spreken Wortel. 
Er is geen atoom in mijn lichaam die twijfelt aan de waarheid van de koran. La ilaha illa Allah.

Nogmaals, dit is het moeilijkste onderwerp, dus hou je haaks en wordt maar niet te boos op me.......

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

PS ik heb problemen met mijn internet, dus ik weet niet of ik snel ga reageren, maar dan weet je waarom.

----------


## Tomas

> Even voor de goede orde, de arabische taal is de taal van het paradijs.


Maar ik neem aan dat jij wel -net als ik- iemand die zoiets over het engels zou beweren als onwaarschijnlijk primitief beschouwt?




> Ga fietsen izno en het liefst naar de camping


und da bratwurst mit sauerkraut kaufen, ja! Zijn dat je drie grootste ergernissen aan niet moslims? Camping, bratwurst en bier? Of zijn er nog veel meer dingen die ver van je arabische identiteit staan die he veracht?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Camping,



Waar de verdoemden in de rosse schijn van barbecuekolen met rauwe stem 'ein Prosit der Gemtlichkeit' zingen.

----------


## Tomas

> Waar de verdoemden in de rosse schijn van barbecuekolen met rauwe stem 'ein Prosit der Gemtlichkeit' zingen.


Nog twee nachies slapen en ik mag barbecuen gewoon braaien noemen, zoals god het bedoelt heeft.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nog twee nachies slapen en ik mag barbecuen gewoon braaien noemen, zoals god het bedoelt heeft.


Kudusteak, Boerewors en Windhoek Lager ..

Vade retro, Satanas !

----------


## Tomas

> Kudusteak, Boerewors en Windhoek Lager ..


100% de taal van het paradijs. 




> Vade retro, Satanas !


Jaloezie.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Jaloezie.


 :aanwal:

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Heb je dat weer van de een of andere faithfreedomsite?


Nee hoor. Deze informatie is allerwegen bekend. Het Griekse woord evangel is door Mohammed verbasterd tot injil. De Koran bevat soms Griekse woorden of in elk geval woorden van een Griekse oorsprong.
Het vreemde is dat de 'eeuwige' Koran al woorden bevat van de Griekse taal.

----------


## Wortel

> Wat betreft het woord koefar, letterlijk vertaald betekent het ongelovigen. Uiteraard geloof jij in de Schepper, daar twijfel ik niet aan. Maar de betekenis is in de islam, iedereen die geen moslim is.


Ik had begrepen dat het letterlijk vertaald "bedekker van de waarheid" betekent. Het was een Islamitisch Marokkaans meisje (zonder hoofddoek, dat wel) dat mij eens vertelde dat op die manier de moordenaar van Theo van Gogh net zo goed een Koefar was. Maar goed, ik wil niet haarkloven over een vertaling. Als het in de Islam werkelijk slaat op iedereen die geen moslim is, is het wel erg jammer dat het ook wordt gebruikt als een erg lelijk scheldwoord.




> De profeet vzmh spreekt niet uit eigen begeerte. De metgezellen van de profeet hadden een duidelijk begrip van wat tawhied inhield. Alles is terug te vinden in de koran. Met andere woorden, het begrip tawhied en wat het inhield was er allang voor het bestaan van imam ibn taymiyyah Rahimahullah.


We agree to disagree. We weten allemaal dat de Koran niet zonder interpretatie kan. Er zijn moslims die mordicus tegen verjaardagen vieren zijn en er zijn moslims die, zoals ik met eigen ogen heb gezien, op Moeloed an Nabi roepen dat dit voor moslims de mooiste dag van het jaar is. En ik maar denken dat dat Lailat al Qadr was.




> De complete uiteenzetting, waarom de 3 eenheid shirk is, moet ik je nog even onthouden, dat heb je nog te goed.
> Ik zei al eerder dat dit een heel gevoelig onderwerp is, en het is bijna onvermijdelijk dat er heftige gevoelens komen, maar Wortel, als we door deze topic heen zijn zonder kleerscheuren dan kan de rest alleen maar makkelijk worden tussen ons, want we hebben natuurlijk heel veel overeenkomsten.
> Ik kan helaas niet iets zeggen wat tegen mijn geloofsovertuiging is. Het spijt mij Wortel, maar ik denk wel dat je dat begrijpt, je bent een beleefde gesprekspartner.
> Als jij Mohammed SAAWS als profeet erkent, dan moet jij ook de koran zien als een openbaring van God, in welke staat dat Jezus AS een profeet is.
> Heb jij wel eens de koran gelezen of in het arabisch horen reciteren?


Dat laatste heb ik zeker, sterker nog, ik heb eens, schouder aan schouder met Mohammed Cheppih in Paradiso Amsterdam respectievelijk uit Tenach en Nieuwe Testament gelezen terwijl hij daarna de Koranrecitatie verzorgde.
En de drie-eenheid als shirk, Tja. Eerlijk gezegd haal ik daar mijn schouders over op. Jij jouw waarheid en ik mijn waarheid en dat kan wat mij betreft prima naast elkaar bestaan. Voor mij is de drie-eenheid de wijze waarop voor mij en miljoenen andere christenen God aan het woord is. Daar kunnen we een theologisch debat over hebben, als dat verschil in inzicht in wat Openbaring mag heten maar niet zal leiden tot haat, nijd en erger.
God voor je eigen partij-politieke karretje spannen is voor mij in die zin een veel ernstiger vorm van shirk.




> Ik kom misschien niet sympathiek over, en ik begrijp wel dat jij denkt dat ik over jullie heenwals of dat ik denk het beter te weten. Ter info, mijn familie is multi nationaal en multi religieus, (hindoes, moslims en christenen) waarbij er ook christenen zijn die net als sign2god de triniteit volledig verwerpen (ondanks wat campinggast huxley over mij beweerde waardoor hij niet meer wou discussieren met mij). Ik heb wel een beetje recht van spreken Wortel. 
> Er is geen atoom in mijn lichaam die twijfelt aan de waarheid van de koran. La ilaha illa Allah.
> 
> Nogmaals, dit is het moeilijkste onderwerp, dus hou je haaks en wordt maar niet te boos op me.......


Zo gauw wordt ik niet boos. Ik heb al langer opgetrokken met allerlei verschillende soorten moslims zoals ik ook optrek met allerlei andere verschillende soorten mensen. En je mag van mij geloven of niet geloven wat je wilt, zolang het maar geen stenen worden om naar elkaar te gooien en elkaar bewust te bezeren of erger. Ik heb in Marokko rondgekeken en ik heb in Turkije rondgekeken. Daar kon ik prima praten met allerlei mensen, wel wetend dat daar de positie van christenen door sommige zichzelf moslim noemende types ronduit benard wordt gemaakt. Nogmaals: Je kunt verschil van inzicht hebben maar daarbij toch uitstekend met elkaar door n deur kunnen. En we moeten ons allemaal realisreren dat we in onze maatschappij maar n deur hebben om met zijn allen doorheen te kunnen. Jij jouw geloof en ik mijn geloof waaraan geen atoom van mjn lijf twijfelt. 
En voor mij is de taal van het Paradijs de taal die mensen spreken waar ze elkaar leren verstaan, maar waarbij ze evengoed onderkennen hoe verschillend ze denken en geloven of niet geloven. 
Dus ik hou het als het gaat over Gods Openbaring en de taal van het Paradijs graag bij de oorspronkelijke Bijbel van het Hebreeuws en het Grieks.  :nl: 

Maar ondanks die verschillen is het toch heerlijk om te mogen leven, toch?




> Ik vind de overeenkomsten waardevol. Ik zoek ze en ik koester ze. Maar ik ben niet blind voor de verschillen. Die verschillen doen me heel veel pijn om redenen die ik hier niet kan uitleggen. Ik hou me vast aan het feit dat God in Zijn liefde en ontferming groter is dan ik ooit kan bevatten.


Dat leef en bid ik met je mee, Reallife.

----------


## Rourchid

> Maar goed: het springende punt is of de leer van de Wahid in zichzelf een Godsopenbaring is zoals die is ingevouwen in de Tawhied, of dat deze leer een latere reflectie op de oorspronkelijke Godsopenbaring is. Er zijn er die zeggen dat het eerste het geval is en daar behoor jij klaarblijkelijk toe en er zijn er die zeggen dat die leer van Wahid meer te maken heeft met het denkraam waarbinnen de Openbaring heeft doorgewerkt, en tot die laatste behoor ik overduidelijk.


De 'leer van Wahid' heeft een naamverwantschap met de Muwahiddiyun dynastie die praktijken in strijd met de Islam verving door eenduidigheid.
Een geraffineerde interpretatie van voornoemde eenduidigheid en een geraffineerde interpretatie van het gedachtengoed van Mohammed al-Wehaab, gecombineerd, doet sekten (firaak) de wereld percepiren als _dar al-harb._
De sekten presenteren zich vaak als Wahhabieten en Salafisten maar hebben geen enkele wederzijdse binding met gelijknamige stromingen in Saoedi-Arabi.

Het tweekeuze-model waar jij Snowwhite mee confronteert, en waarin jij Snowwhite reeds hebt ondergebracht hebt in het compartiment van 'de leer van Wahid' is  vrij voorspelbaar  een kopie van het tweekeuze-model ten tijde van de Dordtse Synode (1618-1619) waar de strijd tussen 'preciezen en rekkelijken eindigde in de overwinning van de preciezen en de daaropvolgende staatsmoord op (c.q. onthoofding van) Johan van Oldenbarnevelt op 13 mei 1619.

Het door jou onderbrengen van Snowwhite in het compartiment van 'de leer van Wahid' legitimeer je vanwege Snowwhites niet aanvaarden dat de door H.P.Pas beschreven versie van de (Unicitas Dei =) tawhied, door jou geacclameerd, een denkraam is zoals de drievuldigheid.
Eerder in deze draad heb ik reeds uiteengezet dat de articulering 'De tweedeling tussen Schepper en schepping moet gehandhaafd blijven' (in H.P.Pas' uiteenzetting over de tawhied) te omschrijven is als hermeticisme.

De articulering 'De ontoereikendheid van de taal mag zich niet tot de heilige tekst uitstrekken' (in H.P.Pas' uiteenzetting over de tawhied) , is eveneens onherkenbaar in de islam. 
Wij moslims maken een dialectiserende beweging tussen de tekens (ajas) van de [het] Schrift en de tekens (ajas) van het universum teneinde de eenheid van Zijn openbaring innerlijk te vergeestelijken.
H.P.Pas' uiteenzetting over de tawhied vertoont kenmerken van Zen-Boeddhisme dat de ontoereikendheid van de taal opheft door naar eenwording met de heilige tekst (chant) te leiden waardoor de staat van Gd zelf, gescheiden van de schepping, bereikt wordt.



> Voor mij is het belangrijkste dat bepaalde moslims nu eens ophouden christenen polytheisten te noemen want er is geen christen op aarde die zich daarin zal herkennen.


Jezus (vzmh) als onderdeel van de drievuldigheid is een afgeleide van dhr. Van Tarsus als 2e Gd naast Gd.
Immanent aan het Evangelie resp. de Koran is het uitverkoren worden om Zijn profeten te zijn van Jezus (vzmh) resp. Mohammed (vzmh); de beide Gdsopenbaring gaan vergezeld van het attribuut profetisme dat geen natuurlijke eigenschap is van de mens.

De verschijning van Jezus (vzmh) aan naar eigen zeggen - dhr. Van Tarsus maakt hem profeet waardoor de paulinsche geschriften impliciet de status van Gdsopenbaring krijgen en dhr. Van Tarsus zich expliciet naast Gd, boven Jezus (vzmh), stelt door de Wet te veranderen.
Anders gezegd : er is in dit discours sprake van twee fenomenologin, te weten n met 2 Gdsopenbaringen en n met 3 Gdsopenbaringen.

----------


## Wortel

> De 'leer van Wahid' heeft een naamverwantschap met de Muwahiddiyun dynastie die praktijken in strijd met de Islam verving door eenduidigheid.
> Een geraffineerde interpretatie van voornoemde eenduidigheid en een geraffineerde interpretatie van het gedachtengoed van Mohammed al-Wehaab, gecombineerd, doet sekten (firaak) de wereld percepiren als dar al-harb.
> De sekten presenteren zich vaak als Wahhabieten en Salafisten maar hebben geen enkele wederzijdse binding met gelijknamige stromingen in Saoedi-Arabi.


Interessant.




> Het tweekeuze-model waar jij Snowwhite mee confronteert, en waarin jij Snowwhite reeds hebt ondergebracht hebt in het compartiment van 'de leer van Wahid' is  vrij voorspelbaar  een kopie van het tweekeuze-model ten tijde van de Dordtse Synode (1618-1619) waar de strijd tussen 'preciezen en rekkelijken eindigde in de overwinning van de preciezen en de daaropvolgende staatsmoord op (c.q. onthoofding van) Johan van Oldenbarnevelt op 13 mei 1619.


Het is een meerkeuze-model. De causaliteit met de synode van Dordrecht ontgaat me in dit verband totaal. 




> Eerder in deze draad heb ik reeds uiteengezet dat de articulering 'De tweedeling tussen Schepper en schepping moet gehandhaafd blijven' (in H.P.Pas' uiteenzetting over de tawhied) te omschrijven is als hermeticisme.


Het punt lijkt me hierin meer dat de Schepper redenen uit Zichzelf genomen heeft om zich naar die schepping toe te keren.




> Wij moslims maken een dialectiserende beweging tussen de tekens (ajas) van de [het] Schrift en de tekens (ajas) van het universum teneinde de eenheid van Zijn openbaring innerlijk te vergeestelijken.


Wij christenen maken een dialectiserende beweging door gehoor te geven aan het bericht dat God Zelf, in de reikwijdte van zijn ontferming en genade, tussen het stof en vuil van de mensen is ingekomen. Dus niks geen innerlijke vergeestelijking. Mystiek moet zijn beslag krijgen tussen potten en pannen. 




> Jezus (vzmh) als onderdeel van de drievuldigheid is een afgeleide van dhr. Van Tarsus als 2e Gd naast Gd.


Kletskoek. Echt baarlijke nonsens. Je hebt niets begrepen van wat ik allemaal geschreven heb en ik vraag me ook af of je het wel wlt begrijpen.




> De verschijning van Jezus (vzmh) aan naar eigen zeggen - dhr. Van Tarsus maakt hem profeet waardoor de paulinsche geschriften impliciet de status van Gdsopenbaring krijgen en dhr. Van Tarsus zich expliciet naast Gd, boven Jezus (vzmh), stelt door de Wet te veranderen.


Paulus staat op de schouders van o.a. Petrus en Johannes die het hem hebben voorgezegd. Lees eens de andere brieven in het Nieuwe Testament in plaats van steeds af te geven op Paulus. Petrus, Johannes en de Hebreenbrief schrijven nog wel ergere dingen dan wat jij hier van Paulus maakt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Reallife,

Ik kan voorlopig niet meer prikken want ik heb geen internet op dit moment.




> Ik geloof niet dat Mohammed een profeet was.


Nee dat lijkt me logisch, anders was je wel moslima. Anyway het gaat je goed. Respect voor jou, misschien spreken wij elkaar later in een andere topic of als ik weer internet heb.

Groetjes snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Doordat ik geen internet verbinding heb, heb ik nogmaals al je postings offline bekeken. Bedankt voor je vorige bericht. Ik kan voorlopig niet meer reageren. Mijn slotpleidooi dan................ 

TAWHIED

Hier nog even het een en ander op een rijtje.

Jij omschreef unicitas dei:




> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.


Dit is niet waar want God heeft meerdere eigenschappen. 

Bijbel: HEER, God van Isral, u bent rechtvaardig Ezra 9,15
Dus God is barmhartig voor wie hij wil en maakt halsstarrig wie hij wil. Rom 9,18

De misvatting is hier dat de schone Namen van Allah alleen maar Namen zouden zijn. Bijvoorbeeld Allah is Ar-Rahmaan, de Barmhartige, dat wil zeggen dat 1 van Allah's Namen is Ar-Rahmaan, maar tegelijkertijd is Allah Barmhartig als Eigenschap. Zijn Barmhartigheid (Eigenschap) lijkt niet op onze barmhartigheid (eigenschap), want Allah heeft Goddelijke Eigenschappen, en wij menselijke eigenschappen. De Goddelijke Barmhartigheid van Allah lijkt dus niet op de menselijke barmhartigheid die wij kennnen. 

De geloofsovertuiging van mij betreffende de Namen en Eigenschappen van God (Allah) is; het bevestigen van de Namen en Eigenschappen welke God (Allah) voor Zichzelf bevestigd heeft, zonder de betekenis te verdraaien, zonder het te ontkennen, (zonder) uit te leggen hoe, en zonder vergelijking (met Zijn schepping). 

Allah *is* dus Barmhartig, Allah *is* dus Genadevol (ar-Raheem ), Allah *is* dus Alwijs (Al-Hakeem)

Dat zijn dus MEERDERE Eigenschappen, 1 God, ondeelbaar, hieruit volgt dat het niet voldoet aan jouw beschrijving van unicitas dei:




> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld.





> Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.


Niet dus

Derhalve lijkt unicitas Dei zoals jij die beschrijft niet op Tawhied.

Hier volgen enkele bewijzen uit de Koran:

Tawhiedur-Roeboebiyah

Alle lof zij Allah, de Heer der Werelden. (1:2) 

Hij is het, Die alles, wat op aarde is, voor u schiep: daarna wendde Hij Zich tot de hemel en vervolmaakte deze tot zeven hemelen, want Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen. (2:29) 

En zij zeggen: "Allah heeft Zich een zoon verwekt. Heilig is Hij. Neen, alles, wat in de hemelen en op aarde is, behoort Hem toe en alles gehoorzaamt Hem. (2:116)

Zeg: "O, Allah, Heer van het Koninkrijk, Gij geeft heerschappij aan wie Gij wilt en neemt terug van wie Gij wilt. Gij verheft, wie Gij wilt en vernedert, wie Gij wilt. Slechts in Uw hand is het goede. En Gij hebt macht over alle dingen. (3:26)

En aan Allah behoort al hetgeen in de hemelen en al hetgeen op aarde is en tot Allah worden alle dingen teruggebracht. (3:109)

Aan Hem behoort waarlijk de schepping en het bevel, gezegend zij Allah, de Heer der Werelden. (7:54)

Tawhiedul-Oeloehiyyah

U alleen aanbidden wij en U alleen smeken wij om hulp. (1:5)

Wij zonden Noach tot zijn volk en hij zeide: "O, mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen god naast Hem. Ik vrees voor u de straf van de grote Dag.(7:59)

En tot (het volk van) Aad (zonden Wij) hun broeder Hoed. Hij zeide: "O mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen andere god naast Hem. Wilt gij dan niet (God) vrezen?" (7:65) 

En zij, die gij naast Hem aanroept hebben geen macht om u te helpen noch kunnen zij zichzelf helpen. (7:197)

Waarlijk, Wij hebben tot elk volk een boodschapper gestuurd (die zei), Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt at-Taaghoet (Satan en alles wat buiten Allah wordt aanbeden).(16:36)

Tawhiedul-Asmaa'was-Sifaat

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle (1:1)

En uw God is n God, er is geen God buiten Hem, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. (2:163) 

Aan Allah behoren alle goede eigenschappen. Roept Hem daarbij aan. En laat degenen, die ten opzichte van Zijn eigenschappen van de rechte weg afwijken, met rust. (7:180)

En aan Allah behoren de Schone Namen toe, bidt (dan) tot Hem daarmee. (7:180)

En Hem komt het Hoogste Voorbeeld (verhevenste Atributen) toe in de hemelen en op de aarde. (30:27) 

Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende. (42:11) 

Als laatste nog een aantal uitspraken van orthodoxe geleerden omtrent filosofie en retoriek.

Imaam Sufyaan ath-Thawree (rahimahullah) : repeated thrice

“This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations
not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions.” 

Abu Haneefah (rahimahullah):

a. I have found those who study philosophy and engage in its discussions [to be] a
group of people who do not follow the path of the pious predecessors, the
companions of the Prophet, (Sallallaahu ‘ alayhi wasallam).
I found their hearts to he hard, for they do not care if they go against the Book of Allaah, the Sunnah of His Messenger (Sallallaahu ‘ alayhi wasallam) , and the pious predecessors- with whom Allaah is pleased. They [the philosophers] are impious. 

b. Al-Bazzaaz reported that Abu Haneefah forbade his sons and students from
discussing philosophy. In fact, Abu Haneefah said: May Allaah curse ‘Amr bin ‘Ubaid.
He opened the gate of philosophy to people. 

It was nice meeting you, peace 

Snow

----------


## Rourchid

> Maar zoals jij in al jouw vezels voel dat voor jou de koran de waarheid is. Zo heb ik dat met de bijbel, zelfs al kan ik niet alles rationeel verklaren. En je kunt mi niet in twee religies geloven. Het offer van Jezus was zo enorm groot. Ik kan daar persoonlijk niet om heen.


My dream was about Jesus. I gave him my bed to rest in and covered him up with a blanket. I also chased away people who visited Jesus and who also were asking him for help while he was trying to rest. I said something like:'Can't you see that this man is tired and is resting? Leave him alone! Get out of this room!' This happened two times and had to chase them out of the room. I recognized most of those people as close familymembers of mine, but also strangers. I then sat on the ground with my back against the wall and watched Jesus resting in my bed. He had an untended beard and hair style, but he was a very attractive man. I was surprised and thought:'He's a very attractive man. I hope he can't hear my thoughts.' He then turned his head my way and said:'Yes Latifah, I can hear all your thoughts.' I then tested him out and started talking to him throught my thoughts. 'Yes, I still can hear you. You don't have to test me, Latifah, I can hear you clearly. Even when I'm not responding.'
He was such a friendly man, I felt an intense love for him. I felt like a mother who loves her child and would protect it in every way she could. I shared the same feeling and wanted to protect him from harm and take care of him. (Even when typing this down, I can feel the love with great intensity burning in my chest.)

The scenery changed and we stood on a hill next to a waterfall. It looked something like this:

 
Two men, in my dream they were Jewish, came up to Jesus and asked him a question about a revelation. He answered their question and they looked satisfied with the answer, but when they walked away I could hear them twisting his explanation. I was a bit angry and dissapointed. Jesus looked calm, but also a little dissapointed. He said:'You see what happens to my words? People twist it and give it their own meaning.'

That's all I can remember.

Source : http://free-minds.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=4322c2922bc1d04b36f6deb9f74e2e 34&topic=12910.msg105431#msg105431

----------


## Rourchid

> Het is een meerkeuze-model. De causaliteit met de synode van Dordrecht ontgaat me in dit verband totaal.


Johan van Oldebarnevelt's voorkeur voor de 'rekkelijken' berustte op pragmatische handelspolitieke overwegingen. De geestdrijverij van de preciezen schaadde het economisch klimaat dat een zekere openheid nodig had om goed tot ontwikkeling te komen.
In het huidige tijdvak worden ook 'preciezen' onder de moslims als een blok aan het been van de economie gezien en met jouw tweedeling (moslims die de triniteit verwerpen en moslims die de triniteit aanvaarden) is jouw keuze-model in essentie het kiezen tussen spiritualiteit en materialisme waarbij jij je voorkeur voor het laatste uitspreekt. 



> Wij christenen maken een dialectiserende beweging door gehoor te geven aan het bericht dat God Zelf, in de reikwijdte van zijn ontferming en genade, tussen het stof en vuil van de mensen is ingekomen. Dus niks geen innerlijke vergeestelijking. *Mystiek* moet zijn beslag krijgen tussen potten en pannen.


Zoals eerder gesteld is _at-tasawwoef_ (mysticisme & hermeticisme) niet aan de orde maar de _ilm al-akieda_.
Je blijft dus volharden in je missionaire praktijken waarmee je islamitische wetenschappen in het hokje van esoterie tracht te plaatsen.



> Kletskoek. Echt baarlijke nonsens. Je hebt niets begrepen van wat ik allemaal geschreven heb en ik vraag me ook af of je het wel wlt begrijpen.


Ik heb het in dit verband reeds volledig begrepen door uitleggingen van o.a. Dionysius de Aerofagiet, de joodse pole(ci)misten enz.
Maar als jij jouw godsdienstwetenschappen op het niveau van eind vijfde eeuw wilt houden en paulinische haatzaaierij ongezegd wilt laten blijven dan zijn dit andere keuzes dan de mijne. 
Hoe dan ook is het paulinische christendom nog steeds een ontkennen van de joodse Wet en het proto-ontkennen van de islamitische Wet.

N.B.
Conform het joodse wetboek Kitzur Shulchan Aruch mogen joden wel in een moskee komen, maar mogen joden niet in een kerk komen. Want vanwege het godsbeeld wordt een kerk gezien als een plek van afgoderij en een moskee niet.



> Paulus staat op de schouders van o.a. Petrus en Johannes die het hem hebben voorgezegd. Lees eens de andere brieven in het Nieuwe Testament in plaats van steeds af te geven op Paulus. Petrus, Johannes en de Hebreenbrief schrijven nog wel ergere dingen dan wat jij hier van Paulus maakt.


Deze draad gaat over de paulinisch-christelijke werkelijkheid waarin Jezus (vzmh) uit het vierde principe van de akieda is gextraheerd met als gevolg een Gdsbeeld dat Zijn oneindigheid beperkt.

N.B.
Koran 5:73 leert dat enkel en uitsluitend de ongelovigen onder hen die drie zeggen hun bestraffing niet zullen ontlopen.
Anders gezegd : het christendom is pluriformer dan op het eerste gezicht lijkt.

----------


## Wortel

> De misvatting is hier dat de schone Namen van Allah alleen maar Namen zouden zijn. Bijvoorbeeld Allah is Ar-Rahmaan, de Barmhartige, dat wil zeggen dat 1 van Allah's Namen is Ar-Rahmaan, maar tegelijkertijd is Allah Barmhartig als Eigenschap. Zijn Barmhartigheid (Eigenschap) lijkt niet op onze barmhartigheid (eigenschap), want Allah heeft Goddelijke Eigenschappen, en wij menselijke eigenschappen. De Goddelijke Barmhartigheid van Allah lijkt dus niet op de menselijke barmhartigheid die wij kennnen.


Ik schreef reeds in mijn eerste bijdrage dat de drie-eenheid moet worden vergeleken met de schone namen van Allah en niet met een leerstuk over de nheid van Allah. Dr breekt het begrip keer op keer op stuk. Die radicale onderscheiding tussen Goddelijke eigenschappen en menselijke eigenschappen is de eigenlijke inzet van deze hele discussie, want christenen geloven dus dat Allah Ta'ala Zlf dit onderscheid heeft opgeheven in het komen van Jezus als Zoon en het komen van de Heilige Geest...




> De geloofsovertuiging van mij betreffende de Namen en Eigenschappen van God (Allah) is; het bevestigen van de Namen en Eigenschappen welke God (Allah) voor Zichzelf bevestigd heeft, zonder de betekenis te verdraaien, zonder het te ontkennen, (zonder) uit te leggen hoe, en zonder vergelijking (met Zijn schepping).


...waarvan akte.

Alweer: Het belangrijkste voor mij is dat bepaalde moslims eens ophouden te geloven dat christenen in drie goden geloven want dat doen ze niet. 




> Imaam Sufyaan ath-Thawree (rahimahullah) : repeated thrice
> 
> This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations
> not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions.


Op die manier is het Christendom in zijn bron niet anders gebaseerd. Op dat wat is doorverteld en niet als een filosofisch construct. 




> It was nice meeting you, peace


Insgelijks. Laten we boven alles niet vergeten dat ons aller bloed even rood is en onze tranen even zout. Om het op zijn polders te zeggen: Salaampjes.

----------


## Wortel

> In het huidige tijdvak worden ook 'preciezen' onder de moslims als een blok aan het been van de economie gezien en met jouw tweedeling (moslims die de triniteit verwerpen en moslims die de triniteit aanvaarden) is jouw keuze-model in essentie het kiezen tussen spiritualiteit en materialisme waarbij jij je voorkeur voor het laatste uitspreekt.


Waar haal je het vandaan. Daar is het bij mijn weten in onze discussie nergens over gegaan.




> Je blijft dus volharden in je missionaire praktijken waarmee je islamitische wetenschappen in het hokje van esoterie tracht te plaatsen.


Imaam Sufyaan ath-Thawree (rahimahullah) : repeated thrice
This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions. 

Rabia al Adawiyyah verhaalde de Ka'aba niet meer nodig te hebben omdat het Koranwoord dat Allah Ta'ala een mens dichter nadert dan zijn eigen halsslagader voor haar haar waarheid was geworden. Dit is geen esoterie maar wel een ervaring die erg zaagt aan de tak waarop jij meent dat de 'islamitische wetenschappen' zitten.




> Maar als jij jouw godsdienstwetenschappen op het niveau van eind vijfde eeuw wilt houden en paulinische haatzaaierij ongezegd wilt laten blijven dan zijn dit andere keuzes dan de mijne.


Heb je de brieven van Petrus, Johannes en de Hebreen alsmede de Openbaring nu al eens gelezen? Die haatzaaierij naar Paulus toe hou je voortaan maar voor je.




> Deze draad gaat over de paulinisch-christelijke werkelijkheid waarin Jezus (vzmh) uit het vierde principe van de akieda is gextraheerd met als gevolg een Gdsbeeld dat Zijn oneindigheid beperkt.


Nee, vriend. Deze draad gaat over het hart van het Christelijk geloof dat door sommige moslims al of niet moedwillig verkeerd begrepen wil worden teneinde de eigen idee van volmaaktheid en superioriteit hoog te houden. Je leert maar eens te leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip en met het gegeven dat geen mens volmaakt is al landde het Heilige Boek in je eigen achtertuin. 




> Koran 5:73 leert dat enkel en uitsluitend de ongelovigen onder hen die drie zeggen hun bestraffing niet zullen ontlopen.
> Anders gezegd : het christendom is pluriformer dan op het eerste gezicht lijkt.


Ik weet heel wel hoe ik 'drie zeg' dus die bestraffing zie ik met heel groot vertrouwen tegemoet. Die pluriformiteit geldt voor alle levensbeschouwing en religies. Gelukkig, maar.  :nl:

----------


## At Ayt

> Imaam Sufyaan ath-Thawree (rahimahullah) : repeated thrice
> “This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions.” 
> 
> Rabia al Adawiyyah verhaalde de Ka'aba niet meer nodig te hebben omdat het Koranwoord dat Allah Ta'ala een mens dichter nadert dan zijn eigen halsslagader voor haar haar waarheid was geworden. Dit is geen esoterie maar wel een ervaring die erg zaagt aan de tak waarop jij meent dat de 'islamitische wetenschappen' zitten.


niet om op je te zeiken hoor maar wat is het nut om dit soort quotes te plaatsen wortel?
de door jou geciteerde quote van ath-thawrie heeft betrekking op wat hij deed : het verzamelen en onderzoeken van de ahaadieth.. hij had enige tijd een hadiethschool en was bekwaam in de wetenschap vd haadieth overlevering.. bij dit werk kwam geen milligram mystiek aan te pas.. waarom je dan deze quote plaatst op hetgeen rourchid schreef is me een raadsel.. 

rabi'ah el-besra heeft er verder weinig mee te maken.. feitelijk valt er bijzonder weinig over haar te vertellen bij gebrek aan informatie over haar leven.. ze heeft iniedergeval in een tijd geleefd dat het soefisme nog zuiver was en het nog niet vergiftigd werd met het panthesme.. ze heeft echter geen rol gespeeld in de wetsleer.. er bestaan geen fiqhboeken van haar waarin ze de geloofsleer uitlegt.. het heeft dan ook geen zin om haar naam te noemen in dit verband..

binnen de wetenschap vd geloofsleer was er geen ruimte voor mystiek.. veel schriftgeleerden waren wel soefie maar dat was als toevoeging naast het praktiseren van hun geloof..
 :hihi:  zelfs imaam taymiyyah was een soefie..

----------


## Wortel

> niet om op je te zeiken hoor maar wat is het nut om dit soort quotes te plaatsen wortel?


Ik dacht even dat als Rourchid begon over de Dordtse synode ik maar even moest beginnen over Rabia al Basra.  :knipoog:  




> rabi'ah el-besra heeft er verder weinig mee te maken.. feitelijk valt er bijzonder weinig over haar te vertellen bij gebrek aan informatie over haar leven.. ze heeft iniedergeval in een tijd geleefd dat het soefisme nog zuiver was en het nog niet vergiftigd werd met het panthesme.. ze heeft echter geen rol gespeeld in de wetsleer.. er bestaan geen fiqhboeken van haar waarin ze de geloofsleer uitlegt.. het heeft dan ook geen zin om haar naam te noemen in dit verband..


Interessant. Is er binnen de Islam een consensus over wanneer het soefisme nog zuiver was? Wanneer en waardoor is het dan, in de opinie van de geleerden vergiftigd door panthesme? En dan is er natuurlijk ook nog verschil met panENthesme.




> binnen de wetenschap vd geloofsleer was er geen ruimte voor mystiek.. veel schriftgeleerden waren wel soefie maar dat was als toevoeging naast het praktiseren van hun geloof..


Ik krijg toch het idee dat heel deze discussie op de n of andere manier meer over methodieken gaat dan over geloofsinhoud. Of lopen die zozeer synchroon met elkaar dat imaan en methodiek ook synchroon moeten lopen? 




> zelfs imaam taymiyyah was een soefie..


Dan is soefie zijn een wel heel breed begrip, inderdaad. Laat de Rifa'i het maar niet horen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waar haal je het vandaan. Daar is het bij mijn weten in onze discussie nergens over gegaan.


Islam is een allesomvattende wijze van leven waarbij ook politiek een studieobject is en het plaatsen van Snowwhite in een hokje (leer van de Wahid) is een door jou gemaakte politieke keuze. 



> Imaam Sufyaan ath-Thawree (rahimahullah) : repeated thrice
> “This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions, This religion is based upon narrations not opinions.”


‘Narration’ is inhoudelijk bezien een beschrijving en mbt. de tawhied aantoonbaar gebaseerd op Koran en Soennah. Eveneens een beschrijving is het aantal verschillende letters (28) dat er in de Koran te vinden zijn.

‘Opinion’ is inhoudelijk bezien een subjectiviteit en mbt. de drievuldigheid gebaseerd op een mening over het beeld van Gd nav. de interpretatie van Verzen in het NT :
1 Johannes 5:7 (Want Drie zijn er Die getuigen in den hemel : de Vader, het Woord en de Heilige Geest; en deze Drie zijn n) correspondeert met de tawhied. 
De paulinische versie van 1 Johannes 5:7 waarbij ‘het Woord’ gelijkgesteld wordt aan ‘Jezus vzmh’, is strijdig met de tawhied.
1 Johannes 5:7 en 1 Johannes 5:8 beschrijven overigens het dualisme waarbinnen de reeds eerder in deze draad opgemelde dialectische beweging wordt gemaakt.



> Heb je de brieven van Petrus, Johannes en de Hebreen alsmede de Openbaring nu al eens gelezen?


Ik lees het NT regelmatig; de paulinische tradities sla ik echter over.



> Die haatzaaierij naar Paulus toe hou je voortaan maar voor je.


Ik heb enkel de haatzaaierij in de paulinische tradities aangestipt. Jegens dhr. Van Tarsus persoonlijk koester ik geen haatgevoelens.



> Deze draad gaat over het hart van het Christelijk geloof dat door sommige moslims al of niet moedwillig verkeerd begrepen wil worden teneinde de eigen idee van volmaaktheid en superioriteit hoog te houden.


Het hart van jouw variant van het christelijk geloof is de drievuldigheid als interpretatie van het Evangelie. Er zijn trouwens ook unitaristische christenen.



> Je leert maar eens te leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip en met het gegeven dat geen mens volmaakt is al landde het Heilige Boek in je eigen achtertuin.


Logische onmogelijkheden vallen niet onder de categorie relatief waarheidsbegrip en de Edele Koran is het laatste Heilige Boek dat is neergedaald.



> Ik weet heel wel hoe ik 'drie zeg' dus die bestraffing zie ik met heel groot vertrouwen tegemoet.


Ongeacht hoe het mijzelf af zal lopen, is mijn vertrouwen in Zijn Rechtvaardigheid onvoorwaardelijk.

----------


## Rourchid

> niet om op je te zeiken hoor maar wat is het nut om dit soort quotes te plaatsen wortel?
> de door jou geciteerde quote van ath-thawrie heeft betrekking op wat hij deed : het verzamelen en onderzoeken van de ahaadieth.. hij had enige tijd een hadiethschool en was bekwaam in de wetenschap vd haadieth overlevering.. bij dit werk kwam geen milligram mystiek aan te pas.. waarom je dan deze quote plaatst op hetgeen rourchid schreef is me een raadsel..


De quote van ath-thawrie is oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite.
Wortels commentaar hierop : "Op die manier is het Christendom in zijn bron niet anders gebaseerd. Op dat wat is doorverteld en niet als een filosofisch construct".
De filosofie waar Wortel het echter heeft is echter filosofie zonder logica.
De tawhied - getoetst aan Koran & Soennah  is op geen enkele wijze onlogisch, terwijl de drievuldigheid - getoetst aan het NT  aantoonbaar onlogisch is.
De strekking van Wortels opmerking is dus dat hij de quote van ath-thawrie als (alweer) een bewijs ziet dat de tawhied even mystiek is als de drievuldigheid.



> rabi'ah el-besra heeft er verder weinig mee te maken.. feitelijk valt er bijzonder weinig over haar te vertellen bij gebrek aan informatie over haar leven.. ze heeft iniedergeval in een tijd geleefd dat het soefisme nog zuiver was en het nog niet vergiftigd werd met het panthesme.. ze heeft echter geen rol gespeeld in de wetsleer.. er bestaan geen fiqhboeken van haar waarin ze de geloofsleer uitlegt.. het heeft dan ook geen zin om haar naam te noemen in dit verband..


Eerder in deze draad heb je Wortel al gevraagd hoe het zit met de Wet en het christendom.
Maar daar kan Wortel geen antwoord op geven omdat hij de ilm al-akieda en de tasawwoef niet van elkaar kan of wil onderscheiden. 
Derhalve ligt het voor de hand ligt dat de sharia middels analoog redeneren afleiden tot het fiqh(i model van de islamitische orde) eveneens buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming valt.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik dacht even dat als Rourchid begon over de Dordtse synode ik maar even moest beginnen over Rabia al Basra.


De stigmatisering van Snowwhite als behorende tot aanhangsters van ‘de leer van Wahid’ beschouw ik niet als een spelletje.
De ilm al-akieda is eveneens geen (soefistisch gezelschaps)spelletje.



> Interessant. Is er binnen de Islam een consensus over wanneer het soefisme nog zuiver was? Wanneer en waardoor is het dan, in de opinie van de geleerden vergiftigd door panthesme? En dan is er natuurlijk ook nog verschil met panENthesme.


Het onderwerp van de draad is 'Het trinity-debat'.



> Ik krijg toch het idee dat heel deze discussie op de n of andere manier meer over methodieken gaat dan over geloofsinhoud. Of lopen die zozeer synchroon met elkaar dat imaan en methodiek ook synchroon moeten lopen?


Het gaat over methodiek zoals die ook wordt toegepast wordt in de joodse leer door bijv. Maimonides (Moge Adonai ingenomen met hem zijn) en non-methodiek met als resultante de drievuldigheid.

----------


## Wortel

> Ongeacht hoe het mijzelf af zal lopen, is mijn vertrouwen in Zijn Rechtvaardigheid onvoorwaardelijk.


Daar feliciteer ik je mee, maar evengoed lijkt je vertrouwen in je eigen rechtlijnigheid daarmee recht evenredig. Ik ril als ik die verhalen over "logica" lees. Alsof Allah Ta'ala zich zou laten omgrenzen door wat wij mensen na kunnen rekenen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Interessant. Is er binnen de Islam een consensus over wanneer het soefisme nog zuiver was? Wanneer en waardoor is het dan, in de opinie van de geleerden vergiftigd door panthesme? En dan is er natuurlijk ook nog verschil met panENthesme.


nee daar is geen consensus over.. geen idee hoe breed gedragen het wordt.. volgens mij waaiert het uit van enerzijds totale acceptatie van soefisme tot aan totale verwerping met alle gradities ertussen.. eerlijk gezegd is mijn kennis van het soefisme zeer zeer klein en weet niet wat de standpunten zijn mbt dit onderwerp.. wel valt het me steeds weer op dat menig soennitische schriftgeleerde ook soefie was.. zelfs binnen de hanbalitische school, waarvan lange tijd gedacht werd dat ze min of meer anti-soefisme waren, is inmiddels gebleken dat menig vroege hanbali jurist soefie was.. 

wat iniedergeval de breed gedragen opvatting in het soennisme is mbt soefisme weet ik niet.. orthodoxen als selafisten verwerpen het in z'n geheel en anderen verwerpen alleen het panthestisch soefisme met alle excessen die erbij horen.. deze vorm van soefisme werd op gang gezet door ibn el-arabi.. het grootste kritiekpunt op deze vorm van soefisme is de kijk op god, de excessen die er bij zijn gekomen in de riten & gebruiken, en het loslaten vd religieuze wetten.. 




> Ik krijg toch het idee dat heel deze discussie op de n of andere manier meer over methodieken gaat dan over geloofsinhoud. Of lopen die zozeer synchroon met elkaar dat imaan en methodiek ook synchroon moeten lopen?


om te achterhalen wat de geloofsinhoud is kom je vanzelf bij het fiqh terecht.. dat is de centrale werkkamer waar het allemaal uit vandaan komt.. of het nou gaat om het dragen van nagellak, tongzoenen tijdens ramadan, smeebeden toevoegen na het gebed, plassen op het toilet, erfkwesties, een schaap slachten, het verrichten vd bedevaart of het begroeten van een moslim op straat.. je kunt het zo gek niet bedenken of je komt bij het fiqh uit.. daarin zijn de islamitische regels en wetten opgesteld over de meest uiteenlopende zaken..
als je het dus hebt over de inhoud vd geloofsleer dan heb je het over de inhoud vd geloofsleer dat voortkomt uit het fiqh.. in de wetsleer staat immers precies vastgelegd wat de geloofsregels zijn met uitgebreide uitleg en bewijs erbij..




> Dan is soefie zijn een wel heel breed begrip, inderdaad. Laat de Rifa'i het maar niet horen.


 :hihi:  

imaam taymiyyah was zelfs lid van meerdere soefie orden en was officieel ingewijd bij de qaardiriyyah orde.. de oudste en grootste soefie orde in het soefisme.. 
*imaam taymiyyah :* 
_"I wore the blessed Sufi Cloak of 'Abd al-Qadir al-Jili, there between him and me two Sufi Shaikhs." 

"I have worn the Sufi cloak of a number of shaikhs belonging to various tariqas, among them the Shaikh 'Abd al-Qadir al-Jili whose tariqa is the greatest of the well-known ones."_
(American Journal of Arabic Studies nr.1, 1973)

overigens is dit wel een interessant citaat :

_"He (taymiyyah) upholds ilham, or Sufi inspiration, as evidence stronger than many a weak analogy, or weak tradition, or istishab cited by those who are emersed in the law, or divergences of the law, or in the principles and sources of the law.
We find him defending ilham against Ghazzali as well as against the Hanbali Muwaftaq ad-Din b. Qudama both of whom he finds to be acting too much like jurists when they say that what cannot be expressed is mere fantasy (ma la yu'abbar 'anhu fa-huwa hawas).
Note that it is Ibn Taimiya here who is criticizing his fellow Hanbali Ibn Qudama as well as Ghazzali as being too legalistic - a criticism Ghazzali has leveled against the jurists.
(...) One has only to read such of his works in order to see that his vocabulary there, as in the commentary in hand, includes Sufi terminology: ilham, dhauq, wajd, mahabba, kashf, haqiqa, khishya, kamal an nafs, and other such terms."_
(George Makdisi, American Journal of Arabic Studies nr.1, 1973)

het lijkt er dus sterk op dat imaam taymiyyah wel tot op zekere hoogte invloeden van het soefisme een rol liet spelen in het fiqh.. waarmee m'n uitspraak uit m'n vorige post, dat er in het fiqh geen ruimte is voor soefisme, aan diggelen gegooid is..  :stomp:  taymiyyah wordt bedankt

----------


## At Ayt

> De quote van ath-thawrie is oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite.
> Wortel’s commentaar hierop : "Op die manier is het Christendom in zijn bron niet anders gebaseerd. Op dat wat is doorverteld en niet als een filosofisch construct".
> De filosofie waar Wortel het echter heeft is echter filosofie zonder logica.
> De tawhied - getoetst aan Koran & Soennah – is op geen enkele wijze onlogisch, terwijl de drievuldigheid - getoetst aan het NT – aantoonbaar onlogisch is.
> De strekking van Wortel’s opmerking is dus dat hij de quote van ath-thawrie als (alweer) een bewijs ziet dat de tawhied even mystiek is als de drievuldigheid.


erg vreemd dat dan een uitspraak van ath-thawrie daar gebruikt voor wordt.. en eigenlijk snap ik het nog steeds niet.. het is een kromme bokkesprong om ath-thawrie daar voor te gebruiken en eigenlijk ook misplaatst..




> Derhalve ligt het voor de hand ligt dat de shari’a middels analoog redeneren afleiden tot het fiqh(i model van de islamitische orde) eveneens buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming valt.


ook ik krijg de indruk dat wortel niet begrijpt wat het belang is van het fiqh in de islaam maar dat kan me eigenlijk ook wel voorstellen.. hij beleefd als christen zijn geloof nu eenmaal anders dan moslims dat doen en dan kan opzich de essentie van het fiqh lastig te bevatten zijn.. bij mij duurde het een tijdje voor het kwartje viel en voor christenen die op een andere wijze met het geloof bezig zijn zal het nog lastiger zijn wat het fiqh nu daadwerkelijk betekent.. een tijdje terug werd ik zelfs door een selafist op het forum van ontdekislam uitgemaakt voor ongelovige omdat ik vanuit het fiqh een onderwerp liep te beargumenteren en hij er als selafist volstrekt niet in thuis was omdat hij alleen maar kon beredeneren vanuit termen als _qur'aan, soennah, metgezellen vd profeet en de selafies_.. terminologie als _wetsscholen, wetsleer, schriftgeleerden en fiqhboeken_ waren hem volkomen vreemd en plaatste het doodleuk buiten de islaam.. 

wortel is steeds bezig om naar overeenkomsten te zoeken tussen christenen en moslims en ik vermoed dat hij daarom graag de mystiek erbij betrekt.. met de orthodoxe islaam en de wetsleer heeft hij minder op en ziet er weinig overeenkomsten in.. het is waarschijnlijk te star, te rechtlijnig, en te wetmatig om daar als christen overeenkomsten in te zien met het christendom.. de mystieke kant vd islaam is denk ik voor een christen daarom interessanter en aangezien wortel nu eenmaal steeds bezig is met te kijken naar de overeenkomsten betrekt hij er de mystiek erbij en dat wekt dan weer onbegrip bij ons op.. het is naar mijn idee wel goed dat wortel zo positief is ingesteld en hij steeds maar bezig is met bruggen te willen bouwen.. 10 keer liever christenen die bruggen willen bouwen dan christenen die hier staan te roepen dat de islaam niet deugt.. soms, zoals bij dit onderwerp, is de kloof tussen christenen en moslims te diep om er een brug te bouwen maar dan is het wel weer lief om te zien dat hij toch steeds weer spijkers en planken pakt om vlijtig een brug in elkaar te willen timmeren..  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> 
> buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming
> 
> 
> ook ik krijg de indruk dat wortel niet begrijpt<...>
> maar dan is het wel weer lief om te zien dat hij toch steeds weer spijkers en planken pakt om vlijtig een brug in elkaar te willen timmeren..


Wel Wortel, jammer van die beperkte betekeniswaarneming, maar je meerderen laten een welwillend oog op je liefheid vallen. Hulde!
H, Rourchid: "buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming"... Is dat een eufemisme voor: "Wortel snapt er niets van"? 
Betekeniswaarneming, ja ja. En het woord dat je in dat topic in NVDD hebt bedacht toen je Mark61 adresseerde, mag er ook zijn: doelrationaliteit. De betekeniswaarneming van Wortel in het licht van jouw doelrationaliteit.

----------


## Wortel

> Wel Wortel, jammer van die beperkte betekeniswaarneming, maar je meerderen laten een welwillend oog op je liefheid vallen. Hulde!


Bruggen bouwen is nou eenmaal planken en spijkers aandragen en af en toe wat palen heien. :nl:  Als Pontifex Modestus moet je daarbij dat welwillende oog zien als een compliment. :tong uitsteken:  Daarbij denk ik dat Ait Ayt het wel goed ziet. Die wereld van Fiqh is voor mij inderdaad net zo ver weg als dat de wereld van de Triniteit dat voor de meeste moslims moet zijn en voel ik mij inderdaad meer vertrouwd met de wereld van het soefisme. Maar daarom moet je dus ook planken en spijkers blijven aandragen. Christenen die roepen dat de Islam niet deugt pak ik trouwens heel wat harder aan dan moslims die in het openbaar beweren dat christenen in drie goden geloven. Toevallig sprak ik vandaag nog met een bevriende imam over Ibn Tamiyyah. Deze geleerde is door zijn tijdgenoten soms erg slecht begrepen al bleef ook hij op zijn manier planken en spijkers aandragen. Het is wel jammer dat hij op momenten van die onaardige dingen over christenen riep, maar goed, dat deed Luther ook over joden. Ieder is ook een kind van zijn tijd, zullen we maar zeggen




> H, Rourchid: "buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming"... Is dat een eufemisme voor: "Wortel snapt er niets van"? 
> Betekeniswaarneming, ja ja. En het woord dat je in dat topic in NVDD hebt bedacht toen je Mark61 adresseerde, mag er ook zijn: doelrationaliteit. De betekeniswaarneming van Wortel in het licht van jouw doelrationaliteit.


Ik vrees dat mijn betekeniswaarneming Rourchids doelrationaliteit voorbij is geschoten. Het is nog even zoeken of dat een tuibrug, een peilerbrug of een hangbrug moet worden. :lol:

----------


## Rourchid

> Daar feliciteer ik je mee, maar evengoed lijkt je vertrouwen in je eigen rechtlijnigheid daarmee recht evenredig.


Het door jou gensinueerde verband tussen (mijn mogelijke) Gdvrezendheid en vertrouwen in mijn rechtlijnigheid beschouw ik als irrelevant. Ook in Nederland zijn er niet-religieuze Schriftbewonderaars die academisch gevormd zijn in logica, argumentatie etc. en die de drievuldigheid tegen de logica in vinden druisen.



> Ik ril als ik die verhalen over "logica" lees.


Misschien kan Start --> Programmma's --> Bureau-Accesoires --> Rekenmachine --> [menu Beeld] Standaard --> Wetenschappelijk' het begin zijn van het duiden van het verschil tussen "logica" en logica.
Je gespeelde emotionaliteit ("ril") teneinde aanvaardbare irrationaliteit gelijk te stellen aan onaanvaardbare illogica (drievuldigheid) is een doodlopende weg.[/quote]



> Alsof Allah Ta'ala zich zou laten omgrenzen door wat wij mensen na kunnen rekenen.


Alsof Jezus (vzmh) en de Heilige Geest zich zouden laten omgrenzen door wat wij mensen na kunnen rekenen.

----------


## Wortel

> Je gespeelde emotionaliteit ("ril") teneinde aanvaardbare irrationaliteit gelijk te stellen aan onaanvaardbare illogica (drievuldigheid) is een doodlopende weg.


Het lijkt me dat onze doodlopende weg nu wel bereikt is.

----------


## Rourchid

> erg vreemd dat dan een uitspraak van ath-thawrie daar gebruikt voor wordt.. en eigenlijk snap ik het nog steeds niet.. het is een kromme bokkesprong om ath-thawrie daar voor te gebruiken en eigenlijk ook misplaatst..


Zo als ik het zie heeft Wortel eerst ath-thawarie tot voor hem onaangenaam soefisme verklaard waarna hij als alternatief met rabi'ah el-besra aan komt zetten omdat dit voor hem aangenamer soefisme is.
En dit doet Wortel om het debat over de triniteit veranderen in een discussie over mystiek.
Voor de goede orde: een discussie is een collectieve rondvraag (discus!) om meer inzicht te krijgen in het onderwerp van discussie en een debat (combat!) is het tegenover elkaar stellen van twee onverenigbare standpunten.



> ook ik krijg de indruk dat wortel niet begrijpt wat het belang is van het fiqh in de islaam maar dat kan me eigenlijk ook wel voorstellen..


Het jodendom kent de halacha en dat Wortel, theoloog en dominee van beroep, het verband tussen islam en fiqh niet kent, geeft aan dat 500 jaar joodse aanwezigheid in Nederland enkel genspireerd heeft om andere geloven dan het paulinisch christendom met alleen maar desinteresse te benaderen.



> een tijdje terug werd ik zelfs door een selafist op het forum van ontdekislam uitgemaakt voor ongelovige omdat ik vanuit het fiqh een onderwerp liep te beargumenteren en hij er als selafist volstrekt niet in thuis was omdat hij alleen maar kon beredeneren vanuit termen als _qur'aan, soennah, metgezellen vd profeet en de selafies_.. terminologie als _wetsscholen, wetsleer, schriftgeleerden en fiqhboeken_ waren hem volkomen vreemd en plaatste het doodleuk buiten de islaam..


Goede vergelijking.
Heb je toevallig de link nog van deze discussie?



> de mystieke kant vd islaam is denk ik voor een christen daarom interessanter en aangezien wortel nu eenmaal steeds bezig is met te kijken naar de overeenkomsten betrekt hij er de mystiek erbij en dat wekt dan weer onbegrip bij ons op..


Ik zie Wortel trachten de gehele islamitische wetenschappen te bestempelen als mystiek.
Voor qiyas (analoog redeneren) komt heel wat meer komt kijken dan eenvoudig causaal redeneren waarmee de illogica van de triniteit aangetoond kan worden.
Een nevengevolg van het door Wortel opgelegd krijgen van de intellectuele bovengrens is dat logica buiten de religie gehouden wordt en dit in een nederlandse maatschappelijke context waar moslims over het algemeen voorgesteld worden als vijanden van wetenschapsbeoefening zijn.



> het is naar mijn idee wel goed dat wortel zo positief is ingesteld en hij steeds maar bezig is met bruggen te willen bouwen..


Het niet al goud wat er blinkt.



> soms, zoals bij dit onderwerp, is de kloof tussen christenen en moslims te diep om er een brug te bouwen maar dan is het wel weer lief om te zien dat hij toch steeds weer spijkers en planken pakt om vlijtig een brug in elkaar te willen timmeren..


Dat lief zijn zou een reflex van christenknuffelen moeten opwekken, maar het gaat erom de waarheid te spreken.
Interessant aan Wortel is dat zijn gedrag uitsluitsel geeft hoe het mogelijk is geweest dat in zeventiende eeuws Amsterdam de gereformeerden, die 5% van de bevolking uitmaakten, in staat waren om de katholieken die 95% van de bevolking uitmaakten, alles te laten doen en te laten laten wat de gereformeerden wilden.
Overigens, heb ik Wortel zo'n vijf jaar geleden al 'ontmoet' op een ander forum en zijn modus operandi is nog steeds ongewijzigd. 
Een van zijn handigheidjes is dat wanneer er logische argumenten gegeven worden, hij deze 'waardig' negeert en bij eventueel aandringen met logische argumenten voert hij uiteindelijk een toneelstukje van het emotioneel niet meer te kunnen trekken.
Ook een opvallend trekje van Wortel is dat wannneer hij denkt de klus geklaard te hebben hij zich te buiten gaat aan triomfalisme 
Maar goed, je bent oud en wijs genoeg om met Wortel om te gaan.
Wat mij betreft is dit debat afgelopen met als eindconclusie dat christenen niet in staat zijn te debatteren of te discussieren maar alleen in staat zijn om te dicteren.

Btw in elkaar timmeren = in elkaar slaan (freudiaanse verschrijving?)

----------


## Rourchid

> H, Rourchid


H, Charlus



> "buiten Wortel's betekeniswaarneming"... Is dat een eufemisme voor: "Wortel snapt er niets van"?


Betekeniswaarneming (web of believes) --> W.V.O. Quine :

"Mensen als Maarten 't Hart, Jan Wolkers en Jan Siebelink zijn grootgebracht in een streng godsdienstig milieu.
Ze hebben zich ervan losgemaakt, en dus zich bevrijd van de greep die hun 
sociale inbedding op hen had. 
Maar het opvallende is dat die desondanks nog een rol is blijven spelen. 
Zij zouden niet zijn wie ze zijn zonder deze achtergrond. 
Die religie maakt nog steeds deel uit van hun "_web of beliefs_", als een manier van denken, maar ook in negatieve zin, als een indicatie van hoe het *niet* moet. 
Kennelijk kun je je web niet radicaal herschikken, en alles wat er niet in past er radicaal uitgooien. 
Het enige dat je kunt doen is andere verbanden leggen, en op die manier dat wat je ervaart als een _valse voorstelling van zaken_ inkapselen. 
Als die religie extern was aan hun persoonlijke netwerk, hadden zij zich er simpelweg van kunnen bevrijden door zich in een andere sociale context in te voegen."

Pim Lemmens nl.filosfie



> En het woord dat je in dat topic in NVDD hebt bedacht toen je Mark61 adresseerde, mag er ook zijn: doelrationaliteit.


Doelrationaliteit (communicatieve rationaliteit, strategische rationaliteit) --> J. Habermas.

----------


## Rourchid

> Toevallig sprak ik vandaag nog met een bevriende imam over Ibn Tamiyyah.


En daar is de met Wortel bevriende, onzichtbaar blijvende, imam weer!



> Deze geleerde is door zijn tijdgenoten soms erg slecht begrepen al bleef ook hij op zijn manier planken en spijkers aandragen. Het is wel jammer dat hij op momenten van die onaardige dingen over christenen riep, maar goed, dat deed Luther ook over joden.


Ibn Taymiyyah (r.a.) heeft in zijn eerste boek aanvallen van paulinische theologen op de islam weerlegd.
Maarten Luther's anti-semitisme is gegrond op nog steeds in het NT aanwezig zijnde paulinische tradities.



> Ik vrees dat mijn betekeniswaarneming Rourchids doelrationaliteit voorbij is geschoten.


Onsamenhangende constructie.



> Het is nog even zoeken of dat een tuibrug, een peilerbrug of een hangbrug moet worden.


Voorbarig triomfalisme van waarschijnlijk dezelfde aard en strekking als het triomfalisme van ouwe gereformeerden nav. het overlijden van Charlus Darwin's vijfjarige dochtertje.
Ofwel : hoe een ouwe gereformeerde zich aanpast aan het Bier-und Bratwrst-publiek op de camping.

----------


## Wortel

> Dat lief zijn zou een reflex van christenknuffelen moeten opwekken, maar het gaat erom de waarheid te spreken.


Zoals ik al eerder zei: leer eens leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip. Jouw waarheid is niet ieders waarheid en zodra dat aan het licht komt heb je de neiging de integriteit van die ander en diens waarheid omlaag te halen. 
Dat blijkt ook uit het bovenstaande als je een poging doet om mijn motieven en handelwijze in kaart te brengen. 
Zo dicht je mij in het meeste wat je hierboven schrijft een strategisch handelen toe teneinde mensen te laten doen wat ik zou willen en zou ik denken dat als de klus geklaard is ik mij terug kan trekken op mijn hoge berg van triomfalisme. Ik herken hierin niets, maar dat zal duidelijk zijn. 

De enige reden dat ik hier ben is het besef dat wij in onze maatschappij maar n deur hebben waar we met zijn allen doorheen moeten. Dan kun je willen neerkijken op wat je maar wil, maar met dat neerkijken ben je en blijf je deel van het probleem en niet van de oplossing. En in dat rondgaan op Internet en alle gesprekken die ik daar heb gehad over Islam en burgerschap ben ik inmiddels wel een veteraan. Ik ben daar door mensen die zichzelf christen noemen uitgescholden voor landverrader, naeveling en Jihadpreker vanaf mijn eigen preekstoel, omdat ik mijn nek uitstak voor moslims. Ik ben daar door mensen die zich jood noemen bedreigd en uitgescholden voor hypocriete missionaris, moslimaars-likker en meer van dat fraais. Ik ben daar door mensen die zich moslims noemen uitgescholden voor Jodenvarkenvriendje en door hen bedreigd met de dood: mijn hoofd verdiende het te rollen onder het machtige kromzwaard van de Islam. Ik ben daar door mensen die zich athest noemen uitgescholden voor pitistische achterlijke griezeldominee en al het andere fraais wat sommig Bier und Bratwurst-volk maar aardig vind om een geestelijke toe te voegen. Evengoed is er geen dag voorbij gegaan dat ik liep te zeulen met "planken en spijkers". 

Ik bedoel maar, Rourchid, jouw quasi-wetenschappelijke associatieve ontremmingsverschijnselen en je neerbuigende commentaar op mijn motieven om hier te zijn eet ik voor mijn ontbijt met een zacht eitje erbij. We kunnen fatsoenlijk met elkaar spreken of we kunnen het laten, maar aan mijn motieven hoef je echt niet te twijfelen. 




> En daar is de met Wortel bevriende, onzichtbaar blijvende, imam weer!


Laat ik hem dan wat minder onzichtbaar maken al hou ik er niet van op deze manier namen te noemen. Het gaat om Imam Hashim-Jansen met wie ik regelmatig contact heb. Dat contact is er kennelijk niet in de allerlaatste plaats om jou tegen je eigen triomfalisme te beschermen.

----------


## Charlus

> Charlus Darwin


Teveel eer. Droom je ook over mij?

----------


## Snowwhite

@Ayt

Zie post skilly

http://www.ummah.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2422423

----------


## Snowwhite

Zie ook

http://www.troid.org/manhaj/in-defen...taymiyyah.html

----------


## Wortel

@ Snowwhite: mooie links. Volgens mij tekende Ibn Tamiyyah alleen protest aan tegen de uitwassen van het Soefisme.

----------


## Rourchid

> Zoals ik al eerder zei: leer eens leven met een relatief waarheidsbegrip.


Ik heb het niet over waarheid want daar ben je altijd naar op zoek.
Ik heb het over de bestaande werkelijkheid en binnen die bestaande werkelijkheid is de triniteit in strijd met logica.



> Jouw waarheid is niet ieders waarheid en zodra dat aan het licht komt heb je de neiging de integriteit van die ander en diens waarheid omlaag te halen.


Ik vergelijk beelden van de werkelijkheid en wijs je op je fouten.
Dat je dit als het in twjfel trekken van je integriteit beschouwt, is je eigen projectie.
Kijkend naar de ontwikkeling van de draad ben jij het die begint met predikaten toe te kennen (leer van de wahid) die dezelfde zijn als de predikaten die in AIVD-rapporten toegeken worden aan potentile terroristen.
De door mij terecht opgemelde synode van Dordt zie je als een uitnodiging tot een kinderlijk poets-wederpoets door dit te koppelen aan rabi'ah el-besra.



> De enige reden dat ik hier ben is het besef dat wij in onze maatschappij maar n deur hebben waar we met zijn allen doorheen moeten. Dan kun je willen neerkijken op wat je maar wil, maar met dat neerkijken ben je en blijf je deel van het probleem en niet van de oplossing.


Het zou leerzaam voor je kunnen zijn als je de draad van voren af aan leest om te kijken wie er nou met vuilspuien begint en de reacties daarop beoordelen op het vergeldingsgehalte.



> Dat blijkt ook uit het bovenstaande als je een poging doet om mijn motieven en handelwijze in kaart te brengen. 
> Zo dicht je mij in het meeste wat je hierboven schrijft een strategisch handelen toe teneinde mensen te laten doen wat ik zou willen en zou ik denken dat als de klus geklaard is ik mij terug kan trekken op mijn hoge berg van triomfalisme. Ik herken hierin niets, maar dat zal duidelijk zijn.


Ik stel niet dat je je er van bewust bent van wat je doet.



> Ik ben daar door mensen die zichzelf christen noemen uitgescholden voor landverrader, naeveling en Jihadpreker vanaf mijn eigen preekstoel, omdat ik mijn nek uitstak voor moslims.


Deze uitnodiging tot leedvergelijking sla ik af.



> Bier und Bratwurst-volk


Bier und Bratwurst publiek heb ik als metafoor gebruikt om aan te geven dat het niveau van dit debat niet boven het niveau van beschonkenen uit mag stijgen. 



> quasi-wetenschappelijke


Niet echt een constructieve opmerking.



> associatieve ontremmingsverschijnselen


Niet echt een constructieve opmerking.



> We kunnen fatsoenlijk met elkaar spreken of we kunnen het laten, maar aan mijn motieven hoef je echt niet te twijfelen.





> Ik denk dat wij definitief zijn uitgepraat, Rourchid. Je Sitz im Leben is pijnlijk duidelijk. (4 april 2007)






> Laat ik hem dan wat minder onzichtbaar maken al hou ik er niet van op deze manier namen te noemen. Het gaat om Imam Hashim-Jansen met wie ik regelmatig contact heb. Dat contact is er kennelijk niet in de allerlaatste plaats om jou tegen je eigen triomfalisme te beschermen.


Ik heb geen behoefte aan een extra imam met jou als tussenpersoon om mij tegen mijn triomfalisme te beschermen.
Overigens is jouw gebruik van het door mij in deze draad mij gentroduceerde 'triomfalisme' het bekende wat-je-zegt-dat-ben-jezelf van de bassischool.
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = In je posting (nr. 414) waar ik nu op reageer, heb je aan het eind van het eerste blok geschreven "fatsoenlijk met elkaar spreken".
In het voortraject naar 'fatsoenlijk met elkaar spreken' heb je een aantal insinuaties neergeschreven.
Op deze insinuaties ingaan zou niet alleen resulteren in dialectiek zonder grenzen maar bovendien heeft ingaan op deze insinuaties niets met het onderwerp van de draad te maken.
Evenwel, licht ik 'quasi wetenschappelijke' licht ik eruit omdat ik het door mij gebruikte vocabulaire aangereikt gekregen bij wat ik heb mogen leren van meerdere mensen die allen academisch gevormde universitaire docenten filosofie zijn. De verworven kennis toets ik regelmatig in het kader van mijn vrijwilligerswerk als huiswerk begeleider van eindexamenklassen filosofie. 

De belangrijkste omissie in je participeren in deze draad is dat je op geen enkele wijze schijnt bevatten dat je de in deze draad verstrekte informatie kan aanwenden om uit te leggen aan je mede-christenen hoe de drievuldigheid in strijd is met de islam bezien vanuit de akieda, en dat handhaving van dit verschil een essentie is om de islamitische wetenschappen naadloos aan te doen sluiten op moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. 
In deze draad is reeds aangegeven is dat vanuit het islamitisch perspectief bezien de drievuldigheid gezien wordt gezien als het kidnappen van Jezus (vzmh) uit de rangen der Profeten (vzmh), het hem (vzmh) drie plaatsen omhoog schuiven (bezien vanuit de akieda) waarna vervolgens de heilige Geest toegevoegd wordt aan Allah SWT en Jezus (vzmh) ter completering van de drievuldigheid.
Dit laatste kun je als visualisatie bijvoorbeeld projecteren op een scherm en voor het vervolg van de uitleg kun je het in deze draad geplaatste schema over de shari'a/fiqhgebruiken.

Met voornoemd schema kun je heel goed aangeven dat de drievuldigheid door moslims gezien wordt als behorende tot het domein van at-tasawwoef.
Maar dan komt het belangrijkste, namelijk dat je kunt zeggen dat christelijk onderwijs, analoog aan de 'school met de Bijbel', scholing met de Bijbel is, en islamitisch onderwijs scholing vanuit de Koran is.
Met het schema kan duidelijk gemaakt worden dat scholing vanuit de Koran niets van doen heeft met extremisme maar wel met rechtsgeleerdheid waarbij het redeneren volkomen herkenbaar is binnen het mechanisme natuurrecht/positief recht in de moderne rechtsgeleerdheid.
Een goed voorbeeld van dit herkenbaar redeneren is een arrest van de Amerikaanse Hoge Raad uit 1889 waarvan een kenmerk is dat het averroestisch redeneren is.
Over dit arrest heef Noah Feldman een briljante verhandeling geschreven dat ik meerdere malen geplaatst heb op dit forum en dat doe ik nu weer : http://www.law.nyu.edu/clppt/program...an/feldman.pdf (.pdf bestand)
Noah Feldman die net zo joods is als dat zijn naam reeds doet vermoeden brengt mij bij de 13 principes van geloven (in) zoals geformuleerd door Moshe Maimonides (moge Adonai ingenomen met hem zijn) en deze 13 principes kunnen uiteraard niet ontbreken bij het uitleggen van eea.
Las but not least is het zo dat het arrest van de Amerikaanse Hoge Raad inhoudt dat moordenaars die hun eigen erflater vermoorden sinds 1889 geen recht meer hebben op (een gedeelte van) de erfenis en dit principe is ook te vinden in een hadith.
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = Voorgaande drie alineas zijn mi. een korte en adequate omschrijving van het onderwijskundig potentiaal in deze draad dat jij kennelijk niet kan of wil zien.
Zoals Snowwhite in deze draad opgemerkt schitteren christenen door afwezigheid bij gedachtenwisselingen over creationisme en evolutionisme.
Over creationisme en evolutionisme mee kunnen praten vereist wel scholing in de zogenoemde btawetenschappen, en ook verstand hebben van logica die jou zo doet rillen.
Vast te stellen is dat moslims en (op dit forum) n joodse broeder de kastanjes uit het vuur kunnen halen bij de gedachtenwisselingen over creationisme en evolutionisme terwijl jij en andere christenen, fatalistisch en apathisch zoals gebruikelijk, weer eens niets doen.
Wij moslims mogen ons verdedigen tegen deze of gene die verblind door haat zijn/haar trauma's ten gevolge van christelijk fatalisme en christelijke apathie op ons af komt reageren terwijl jij tegelijkertijd ons een dolk in de rug steekt door trachten dit debat te laten eindigen in nietszeggendheid dat een typisch kenmerk is van fatalisme en apathie.
Het wordt tijd dat je eens na gaat denken over waar je mee bezig bent.
Ook zou het verstandig zijn dat voor jou onbegrijpelijkheden geformuleerd door moslims niet meteen door jou op een hoop gegooid worden met mysticistische onbegrijpelijkheden, maar dat je overweegt dat voor jou onbegrijpelijkheden geformuleerd door moslims wel eens intellectualisme zou kunnen zijn waarvoor je tot op de bodem van je abstractievermogen moet gaan om het te kunnen volgen.
Want intellectualisme dient niet om te legitimeren dat je jezelf boven anderen kunt stellen zoals jij suggereert dat ik dat zou doen, maar intellectualisme dient om met de wereld de wereld vooruit te helpen. 

Moge Allah SWT ons pad verlichten en ons enige wijsheid schenken, amien.

----------


## Rourchid

> zelfs imaam taymiyyah was een soefie..


Dat is vanuit de optiek en op de voorwaarde dat soefisme een andere vorm van ascese is.
In Mukkadimah schrijft Ibn Khaldun (r.a.) dat het niet dragen van de hijaab door een moslima ook soefisme (c.q. andere vorm van ascese) is.

----------


## Rourchid

> Teveel eer.


Ik was de posting aan het typen met de daarin de naam Darwin, zag uit een ooghoek 'H Charlus', moest daarom lachen en heb vervolgens 'Charlus Darwin' getypt.



> Droom je ook over mij?


In your dreams.

----------


## Wortel

Rourchid, dit alles leidt alleen tot zinloos heen en weer-gepraat. Ik hoop dat je ooit oog krijgt voor de geloofswerkelijkheid en de werkelijkheidsbeleving van een ander. 




> Ik denk dat wij definitief zijn uitgepraat, Rourchid. Je Sitz im Leben is pijnlijk duidelijk. (4 april 2007)


Ik heb het inderdaad al eens eerder geprobeerd maar er is geen pogen tot wederzijds begrip kweken aan. Ik hou hier nu mee op. Deze kloof is kennelijk te diep.

En Allah weet het het best.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik was de posting aan het typen met de daarin de naam Darwin, zag uit een ooghoek 'H Charlus', moest daarom lachen en heb vervolgens 'Charlus Darwin' getypt.<...>


Tuurlijk joh.

----------


## Rourchid

> Rourchid, dit alles leidt alleen tot zinloos heen en weer-gepraat.


In plaats van je door emotie te laten leiden is het raadzaam dat je met je verstand hetgene dat ik na 'Stitz' geschreven heb, onderzoekt.
Inhoudelijk komt dit namelijk erop neer dat ik daar aangeef hoe moslims het bouwen van bruggen zouden kunnen zien.
Jij hebt niet namelijk alleenrecht om te bepalen hoe die bruggen eruit komen te zien plus dat het prijskaartje dat hangt aan het bouwen van jouw bruggen, het uitvlakken van de islamitische identiteit binnen het geheel van de samenleving is (Kerk en Staat zijn immers gescheiden in Nederland).
Anders gezegd : er bestaat nog steeds zoiets als inspraak.
Om het je makkelijk te maken herplaats ik de drie voor bruggenbouwen relevante alinea's :

"De belangrijkste omissie in je participeren in deze draad is dat je op geen enkele wijze schijnt bevatten dat je de in deze draad verstrekte informatie kan aanwenden om uit te leggen aan je mede-christenen hoe de drievuldigheid in strijd is met de islam bezien vanuit de akieda en dat handhaving van dit verschil een essentie is om de islamitische wetenschappen naadloos aan te doen sluiten op moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. 
In deze draad is reeds aangegeven is dat vanuit het islamitisch perspectief bezien de drievuldigheid gezien wordt gezien als het kidnappen van Jezus (vzmh) uit de rangen der Profeten (vzmh), hem (vzmh) drie plaatsen omhoog schuiven (bezien vanuit de akieda) waarna vervolgens de Heilige Geest toegevoegd wordt aan Allah SWT en Jezus (vzmh) ter completering van de drievuldigheid.
Dit laatste kun je als visualisatie bijvoorbeeld projecteren op een scherm en voor het vervolg van de uitleg kun je de in deze draad geplaatste schema over de shari'a/fiqh gebruiken.

Met voornoemd schema kun je heel goed aangeven dat de drievuldigheid door moslims gezien wordt als behorende tot het domein van at-tasawwoef.
Maar dan komt het belangrijkste, namelijk dat je kunt zeggen dat christelijk onderwijs, analoog aan de 'school met de Bijbel', scholing met de Bijbel is, en islamitisch onderwijs scholing vanuit de Koran is.
Met het schema kan duidelijk gemaakt worden dat scholing vanuit de Koran niets van doen heeft met extremisme maar wel met rechtsgeleerdheid waarbij het redeneren volkomen herkenbaar is binnen het mechanisme natuurrecht/positief recht in de moderne rechtsgeleerdheid.
Een goed voorbeeld van dit herkenbaar redeneren is een arrest van de Amerikaanse Hoge Raad uit 1889 waarvan een kenmerk is dat het averroestisch redeneren is.
Over dit arrest heef Noah Feltmann een briljante verhandeling geschreven dat ik meerdere malen geplaatst heb op dit forum en dat doe ik nu weer : http://www.law.nyu.edu/clppt/program...an/feldman.pdf (.pdf bestand)

Noah Feltmann die net zo joods is als dat zijn naam reeds doet vermoeden brengt mij bij de 13 principes van geloven (in) zoals geformuleerd door Moshe Maimonides (moge Adonai ingenomen met hem zijn) en deze 13 principes kunnen uiteraard niet ontbreken bij het uitleggen van eea.
Las but not least is het zo dat het arrest van de Amerikaanse Hoge Raad inhoudt dat moordenaars die hun eigen erflater vermoorden sinds 1889 geen recht meer hebben op een gedeelte van de erfenis en dit principe is ook te vinden in een hadith."

Bron : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=419

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemiddag Wortel,




> Die radicale onderscheiding tussen Goddelijke eigenschappen en menselijke eigenschappen is de eigenlijke inzet van deze hele discussie, want christenen geloven dus dat Allah Ta'ala Zlf dit onderscheid heeft opgeheven in het komen van Jezus als Zoon en het komen van de Heilige Geest...


Ja en dit is nu precies wat ik bedoel: shirk!

Christenen plegen shirk in alle 3 categorieen:

Er is sprake van shirk in Roeboebiyah daar de christenen Jezus en de Heilige Geest zien als God's partners in Zijn Heerschappij.

Shirk in Oeloehiyyah omdat Christenen in de Naam van Jezus aanbidden, en via Jezus vrede zij met hem verlossing zoeken, in plaats van direct de Schepper Allah te aanbidden.

En Shirk in el Asmaa was Sifaat omdat, Jezus vzmh tegelijkertijd God en mens is, en dit is in strijd met Allah's Namen en Eigenschappen.

Het feit dat je Jezus vzmh ziet als een Goddelijke Weg, wil niet zeggen dat je hem (vrede zij met hem) moet verheffen tot Zoon van God. Ook Adam en David AS worden in de bijbel aangeduid met zonen van God. Jezus wordt zoon van de mensen genoemd. Wij allemaal worden "children of God" genoemd. Er is geen enkel bewijs, dat Jezus vzmh een Goddelijke staat zou hebben. Dat miljoenen christenen dit zo "beleven" is geen argument.
ALLE profeten, spreken niet uit zichzelf en zijn Goddelijk geinspireerd. Hierin verschillen de voorgaande Profeten niet van Jezus AS. Allah SWT sprak zelfs met Mozes AS. 

4:164. Wij zonden boodschappers, welke Wij reeds hebben genoemd en boodschappers welke Wij u niet hebben genoemd en Allah sprak openlijk tot Mozes. 

Ik zie niet in waarom Jezus vzmh dan opeens een hogere rang zou hebben dan Mozes vrede zij met hem.

Alle gebeurtenissen rondom de profeten zijn niet voor niets. Alles heeft een bedoeling. 

In de Koran staat vers 53:

1. Bij de ster wanneer zij valt, 
2. Uw metgezel is noch afgedwaald noch afgeweken, 
3. *Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte.* 
4. Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden. 

Nog spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte!!!!! Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat we Mohammed SAAWS moeten aanbidden, of moeten verheffen tot Goddelijk! Allahoe Moesta3an. 

De hele discussie draait natuurlijk niet om soefies of salafies of filosofen. Ik hoop echter, even tussendoor, dat het nu wel duidelijk is dat tawhied geen unicas dei betreft. Alle stromingen van de Islam, zelfs als je alleen de Koran als bewijs zou nemen, kunnen niet om de diverse versen heen. Ook joesoef niet, ook al geeft hij aan jouw gedachtegang te begrijpen, welke ik nog steeds niet doe.

BEWIJS TEGEN TRINITEIT:

4:171 O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers *en zegt niet: "Drie (in n)."* Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende. 

BEWIJS TEGEN SIGN2GOD VERSIE:

19:35 Het past niet bij Allah *Zich een zoon te verwekken*, Heilig is Hij. Wanneer Hij een beslissing neemt, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees", en het wordt.

Nog de triniteit nog de Zoon van God versie bevat enige logica. Alle mystieke argumenten ten spijt.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor mijn fouten en ons leiden op het rechte pad Amien.

----------


## Wortel

> Ja en dit is nu precies wat ik bedoel: shirk!
> 
> Christenen plegen shirk in alle 3 categorieen:
> 
> Er is sprake van shirk in Roeboebiyah daar de christenen Jezus en de Heilige Geest zien als God's partners in Zijn Heerschappij.
> 
> Shirk in Oeloehiyyah omdat Christenen in de Naam van Jezus aanbidden, en via Jezus vrede zij met hem verlossing zoeken, in plaats van direct de Schepper Allah te aanbidden.
> 
> En Shirk in el Asmaa was Sifaat omdat, Jezus vzmh tegelijkertijd God en mens is, en dit is in strijd met Allah's Namen en Eigenschappen.


Daar scheiden dus onze wegen en die kloof is kennelijk onoverbrugbaar. En dat betekent, zo verdrietig als ik het zowel naar rede als naar gevoelsleven vind, dat we zijn uitgepraat. 
Ik hoop dat de medemenselijkheid waarvan de Koran spreekt toch bij menig moslim zwaarder zal wegen dan dit harde oordeel van shirk waarin geen christen zich zal herkennen. 

Het ga je goed, Snowwhite.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> <...>Ja en dit is nu precies wat ik bedoel: shirk!<...>
> 
> 
> Daar scheiden dus onze wegen en die kloof is kennelijk onoverbrugbaar.<...>


Als daar de wegen scheiden en de kloof onoverbrugbaar is, wacht n van jullie het volgende:



> “Degenen die onze Tekenen verwerpen, zullen Wij in het vuur leiden: telkens wanneer hun huiden gebraden zijn, zullen Wij die door andere huiden vervangen, opdat zij de bestraffing proeven. Voorwaar, God is Almachtig, Alwijs” [4:56].


Spannend.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel en Reallife




> Rourchid: Deelname aan dit forum is vrijblijvend. De topics waaraan men deelneemt zijn de keuze van de persoon zelf. Als jij in discussie wilt gaan met athesten over de schepping of evolutie dan is dat jouw eigen keus. Ik heb zelf totaal niet de behoefte om daarin mee te gaan. Om de eenvoudige reden dat je geloof niet kunt bewijzen. Verder omdat me de tijd ontbreekt om al die ellelange stukken tekst te lezen. Dat een athest niet in de schepping gelooft lijkt me nogal vanzelfsprekend.



Wat betreft de discussies rondom het creationisme en evolutietheorie hebben jullie Christenen het laten afweten.

Ik heb hier samen met Ronald, maandenlang dag in dag uit onder vuur gestaan, waarbij we voor van alles en nog wat zijn uitgemaakt.en niemand van de christenen kon even een steuntje geven. Al was het maar een bevestiging, zonder zelf veel te schrijven. 

De bittere realiteit: de christenen schitterden in afwezigheid. 

Er is een keertje een christen binnen geweest in de topic Soerah 24: vers 45 en de evolutionisten tijdens mijn aanwezigheid, te weten Eliah:

10 maart 2008, 19:10

Waar is de mens eigenlijk van geschapen volgens de koran? Uit geronnen bloed [96:1-2], water [21:30, 24:45, 25:54], droge klinkende klei [15:26], stof [3:59, 30:20, 35:11], niets [19:67] en dit wordt dan weer ontkend in 52:35, aarde [11:61], uit een levenskiem [16:4, 75:37]. 

Dit komt rechtstreeks van apologeet Matt Slick, o.a. te vinden op anti-islam sites zoals freethinker en faithfreedom.

Eliah probeerde op die manier vermeende tegenstrijdigheden in de Koran aan te tonen.

Wat Eliah echter hoorde te doen, was in eerste instantie zijn eigen religie te verdedigen = creationisme, in plaats van islam te bashen. Omgekeerde wereld.

Verder zag ik geen christen in velden of wegen, het tempelplein was leeg…….




> Vanuit de koran kan ik me voorstellen dat je het principe van Vader, Zoon en Heilige geest als shirk ziet maar vanuit de bijbel belijden alle apostelen het geloof in n god, de God van Abraham, Isaak en Jacob. Die ene God zond Zijn Zoon in de wereld.


Uiteraard zijn Abraham Isaak en Jacob profeten van Allah, daarover zijn we het eens:

19:49. Toen hij (Abraham) zich van hen en van hetgeen zij nevens Allah aanbaden, had losgemaakt, schonken Wij hem Isaak en Jacob en maakten elk hunner profeet. 
19:50. En Wij schonken hun Onze barmhartigheid en een verheven en goede naam. 




> Daar scheiden dus onze wegen en die kloof is kennelijk onoverbrugbaar. En dat betekent, zo verdrietig als ik het zowel naar rede als naar gevoelsleven vind, dat we zijn uitgepraat. 
> Ik hoop dat de medemenselijkheid waarvan de Koran spreekt toch bij menig moslim zwaarder zal wegen dan dit harde oordeel van shirk waarin geen christen zich zal herkennen.


Ik kan niet iets anders zeggen, dan wat in de Koran staat. Dat is mijn diepste overtuiging. 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Thermopylae

Bij Nag Hammadi en Qumran werden schriftrollen gevonden van de eerste christenen.
O.a. van de geloofsgemeenschap in Jeruzalem, onder leiding van de broer van Jezus, Jacobus de rechtvaardige. (En dus niet Petrus!)
Hieruit weten we, dat Jezus werd beschouwd als een mens van vlees en bloed; vader Jozef, moeder Maria. Jezus was niet goddelijk, maar profeet/leraar/uitlegger van Gods boodschap aan de mensen. Als Jezus meer zou zijn geweest dan een mens, dan zouden de mensen die hem zo nabij waren - en zeker zijn broer! - dat hebben geweten.

Het is Saulus van Tarsus, die toegetreden tot deze geloofsgemeenschap na hen eerst te hebben bestreden, die als Paulus  na een 3 jarig noviciaat  naar de Griekstalige gebieden rond de middellandse zee werd gestuurd om de boodschap daar uit te dragen, die de status van Jezus steeds meer gaat verhogen.
Woedend zijn ze in Jeruzalem, en roepen hem een aantal keren op het matje; Jezus is niet goddelijk en niet de te aanbidden figuur!

De idee van triniteit of drie-eenheid, vindt voor veel christenen de basis in de eerste brief van Johannes 5:7-8: want drie zijn er, die getuigen [in de hemel: de Vader, het Woord, en de Heilige Geest; en deze drie zijn n. En drie zijn er, die getuigen op de aarde] .
Dit is het z.g. Comma Johanneum.
Aangetoond is echter, dat hier sprake is van een latere toevoeging, om net te doen of het punt van de drie-eenheid al vanaf het begin had bestaan. (zie o.a. herfsttij en ondergang van het Romeinse Rijk van de historicus Edward Gibbon.) Overigens wordt deze tekst in bijbeledities tussen haken gezet, of helemaal niet meer opgenomen.
Het was eerst aan het einde van de 2e eeuw, dat de idee van de drie-eenheid naar voren kwam.
Geen van de evangelien is daadwerkelijk door de apostel geschreven, wiens naam daaraan is gehecht. Lang gingen de verhalen oraal verder, tot zij veel later door andere mensen op schrift zijn gezet. Naar we inmiddels weten, met heel veel fouten, maar ook bewuste wijzigingen. Ook is bewezen, dat er veel toevoegingen veel later zijn aangebracht. O.a. Konstantin von Tischendorf (1815-1874  docent theologische faculteit universiteit van Leipzig) kon dat aantonen door zijn vondst van een zeer oud handschrift in een 1400 jaar oud klooster in de Sinaiwoestijn- het z.g. Codex Sinaiticus  compleet Nieuw Testament in het Grieks uit de eerste helft van de 4e eeuw.

Het is duidelijk, dat de (volgelingen van de ) winnaar in de richtingen strijd, Jezus als profeet, Jezus als (onderdeel) van God, de geschiedenis heeft geschreven, d.w.z. verdraaid, naar zijn eigen inzichten.
Eind 19e eeuw was er een groep Nederlandse dominees, die met sterke argumenten verkondigden, dat geen enkele brief aan Paulus toegeschreven daadwerkelijk door hem was geschreven! Alle brieven zouden uit het midden van de 2e eeuw stammen. Na enorme stormen van protest, bleef het een eeuw stil.Toen gaf de Duitser Hermann Detering in zijn dissertatie Paulusbriefe ohne Paulus? (Frankfurt am Main 1992) aan dat nog niemand de argumenten van deze groep radicale dominees wezenlijk heeft kunnen weerleggen!

De latere volgelingen van Paulus hebben er voor gezorgd, dat zijn visie op Jezus in de bijbel kwam. Gewoon feiten weglaten, of later uitspraken toevoegen.
Uiteraard kon Jezus als goddelijk wezen, niet op normale wijze geboren worden. Dus werd geschreven, dat Jozef niet de vader was, en Maria als maagd in verwachting raakte.
Dit is niet in overeenstemming met de rollen van Nag Hammadi. Opvallend ook, dat zowel Mattheus als Lucas, uitgebreid geslachtslijn van Jezus via Jozef tot koning David vermelden. Waarom, als Jozef niet de vader van Jezus was?!
Dan had men de familielijn van Maria moeten geven!
In de Septuaginta (Griekse vertaling) van de Joodse bijbel in de 3e eeuw voor christus, is het woord almah (=jonge vrouw) vertaald door parthenos, is maagd! Het Hebreeuwse woord voor maagd, is bethulah.
Paulus, Romeinen 1:3, Jezus , die naar het vlees is geboren uit het geslacht van David.
Galaten 4:4, Jezus is geboren uit een vrouw, dus niet uit een maagd!

Autoriteiten op het gebied van het Nieuwe Testament, Kurt en Barbara Aland, schrijven dat in de 2e helft van de 3e eeuw er een behoefte kwam aan nieuwe handschriften, omdat veel verloren was gegaan bij christenvervolgingen onder de Romeinse stadhouder Decius en keizer Valerianus. Voor het kopiren van handschriften werden niet de meest oorspronkelijke teksten genomen, maar de teksten die het meest aansloten bij de ideen van die tijd! 
Dus de theologische ideen van de derde eeuw, waarbij ook nog eens zaken die daar niet in pasten, eenvoudig werden aangepast, naar de eigen inzichten van die tijd! De leringen van Jezus werden dus eenvoudig op die plaatsen vervalst, waar deze strijdig werden geacht met de ideen van de derde eeuw! Hetzelfde is ook nog eens gebeurd in de 4e eeuw na nieuwe vervolgingen onder Keizer Diocletianus. Ook liet men originele handschriften die niet in overeenstemming waren met de ideeen in deze eeuwen eenvoudig verdwijnen.
Gelukkig werden nog de rollen van Nag Hammadi en Qumran gevonden van de mensen die een geloofsgroep met Jezus hadden gevormd, en zijn leringen uit de eerste hand hadden!
Overigen, Paulus was geen apostel en heeft Jezus nooit zelf gesproken. 

We kunnen derhalve veilig het idee van de drie-eenheid in de prullenbak gooien, als een idee, door kerkvaders, lang nadat Jezus van het toneel was verdwenen, bedacht.

----------


## Wortel

> .............We kunnen derhalve veilig het idee van de drie-eenheid in de prullenbak gooien, als een idee, door kerkvaders, lang nadat Jezus van het toneel was verdwenen, bedacht.


Dat hele stuk, dat uit een zeer bepaalde hoek waait, is een aaneenschakeling van halve waarheden en giftig venijn. Ik heb er echter geen zin meer in om er op te gaan reageren, want alle inhoudelijke argumenten ten spijt is het toch water naar de zee dragen.

----------


## sjaen

> Dat hele stuk, dat uit een zeer bepaalde hoek waait, is een aaneenschakeling van halve waarheden en giftig venijn. Ik heb er echter geen zin meer in om er op te gaan reageren, want alle inhoudelijke argumenten ten spijt is het toch water naar de zee dragen.



De Franse dichter Ren Char schrijft in een proza-gedicht uit 1950:

Les enfants et les gnies savent quil nexiste pas de pont, seulement leau qui se laisse traverser [2]. De kinderen en de wijzen weten dat niet de brug bestaat, alleen het water dat zich laat oversteken.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Dat hele stuk, dat uit een zeer bepaalde hoek waait, is een aaneenschakeling van halve waarheden en giftig venijn. Ik heb er echter geen zin meer in om er op te gaan reageren, want alle inhoudelijke argumenten ten spijt is het toch water naar de zee dragen.


Dit onderwerp gaat over de drie-eenheidsleer. Mijn mening, dat deze leer niet houdbaar is, is gebaseerd op uitkomsten van wetenschappelijk onderzoek, van verschillende wetenschappers, uit verschillende tijden. 
Dat heeft niet dus niets te maken met dat het uit een bepaalde hoek zou komen. Het is nogal makkelijk, om uitkomsten die ons niet bevallen, af te doen als komend uit een bepaalde hoek en vergif.

----------


## sjaen

> Dit onderwerp gaat over de drie-eenheidsleer. Mijn mening, dat deze leer niet houdbaar is, is gebaseerd op uitkomsten van wetenschappelijk onderzoek, van verschillende wetenschappers, uit verschillende tijden. 
> Dat heeft niet dus niets te maken met dat het uit een bepaalde hoek zou komen. Het is nogal makkelijk, om uitkomsten die ons niet bevallen, af te doen als komend uit een bepaalde hoek en vergif.


eh, welke wetenschappen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Reallife




> Waarom in de vuurlinie? Je weet toch dat er mensen zijn die niet geloven. Het is een gegeven feit.


Jij komt hier voor de gezelligheid en toont respect, maar dat is niet met iedereen hier het geval, helaas.

Dat het hier een vuurlinie is, is niet mijn verdienste, maar van die bier und bratwurst gasten die hier komen om te zieken, in plaats van een dialoog te voeren. 

Bovendien begrijp ik, correct me if i am wrong, dat Wortel dominee is, die had toch ook wel een lesje "answering genesis" kunnen geven, dunkt me.

Nee ik voel me in de kou gelaten, ik blijf bij mijn standpunt, maar dat wist je natuurlijk al.....................

----------


## Joesoef

> Dat het hier een vuurlinie is, is niet mijn verdienste, maar van die bier und bratwurst gasten die hier komen om te zieken, in plaats van een dialoog te voeren. 
> 
> Bovendien begrijp ik, correct me if i am wrong, dat Wortel dominee is, die had toch ook wel een lesje "answering genesis" kunnen geven, dunkt me.



Ik denk dat je het een en ander totaal verkeerd inschat en veel te persoonlijk opvat, de opmerking die je nu maakt richting Wortel kan ik totaal niet plaatsen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Joesoef,

Nee het is juist andersom! Persoonlijk word ik aangevallen door "Bier und Bratwurst" (ik ben primitief, ik moet eens wat lezen etc.).

Ik word niet persoonlijk aangevallen door Wortel. Ik kan alleen niet vatten dat als het creationisme ter sprake komt, dat niemand van de christenen wat zegt hier, omgekeerd, dat een christen (Eliah) dan nog "tijd" schijnt te hebben om "vermeende" contradicties van de Koran aan te kaarten in plaats van zijn religie (in dit geval Genesis) te verdedigen.
Wortel heeft nooit een slecht woord over mij gesproken.

Ik constateer alleen zaken.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Thermopylae

> eh, welke wetenschappen?



De genoemde groep Nederlandse dominees, duidelijk; theologie.
Kurt en Barbara Aland; profesoren, onderzoek Nieuw Testament en kerkgeschiedenis.
Gibbon, historicus
m.b.t. de rollen van Nag Hammadi, Quispel, professor in het klassieke en christelijk gnosticisme (theologie)
Hermann Detering is Dr. in de theologie
von Tisschendorf, docent faculteit theologie
Overigens is het beslist niet zo, dat mensen pas de laatste eeuwen in de gaten hebben, dat er enorm veel is gesjoemeld met/in de christelijke handschriften.
In de 3e eeuw circuleerden verschillende Oudlatijnse vertalingen in Noord-Afrika en Europa. Deze kenden onderling enorm veel verschillen. In de schaarse overblijfselen van deze handschriften zien we reeds 27 varianten van slechts twee zinnen uit het Lucas evangelie!
Dat er sprake was van een enorme wildgroei, is niet iets dat alleen de moderne mens is opgevallen. Hieronymus – n van de vier grote kerkvaders van het westen – kreeg in de 4e eeuw van Paus Damasus de opdracht enige lijn te brengen in al deze teksten. Zuchtend moest hij de paus verzekeren, dat er evenveel verschillende versies waren als manuscripten!
In zijn Epistula ad Lucinum klaagt Hieronymus, dat de kopiisten “niet opschreven wat zij (in de tekst) vonden, maar wat zij dachten dat de bedoeling was…”!
Ruim een eeuw eerder schreef kerkvader Origenes al in zijn Commentaar bij het evangelie volgens Matheus:
De verschillen tussen de manuscripten (van de evangelin) zijn groot; hetzij door de achteloosheid van sommige kopiisten of door de verdorven onbeschaamdheid van andere; hetzij doordat zij nalaten te controleren wat ze overgeschreven hebben, of, als ze dat al doen, in het proces van vergelijking naar eigen believen verlengen of inkorten.
Dus toen ook al, heel veel fouten, niet alleen door slordigheid, maar ook het verwerken van eigen inzichten.
In de jaren 70 van de 2e eeuw klaagde Dionysius – bisschop van korinthe – dat er christenen waren die moedwillig niet alleen zijn brieven vervalsten, maar ook de “geschriften van de Heer”; de evangelin. (Eusebius, kerkgeschiedenis, 4.23,12)
Dus ook in de 2e eeuw, moedwillige vervalsingen. Uit eigenbelang werden de eigen ideen op papier gesteld, i.p.v. de boodschap van Jezus!

----------


## Snowwhite

Oh trouwens Joesoef, dat zelfde geldt voor jou. Jouw eerste prioriteit, zou moeten zijn: la ilaha illa Allah. Het doet er niet toe waar je vandaan komt of welke stroming van de islam je aanhangt, van Marokko tot aan Indonesie.

Hieruit volgt dat, je eerst deze stelling hoort te verdedigen, voordat je Ibn Adam aanspreekt op zijn manier van schrijven. Desalniettemin was hij natuurlijk fout, om je als christen uit te maken, maar ook voor jou geldt net als voor Eliah: GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT.

Dit is islam en meer, geen babbelbox.

Sister Snow

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik kan alleen niet vatten dat als het creationisme ter sprake komt, dat niemand van de christenen wat zegt hier, omgekeerd, dat een christen (Eliah) dan nog "tijd" schijnt te hebben om "vermeende" contradicties van de Koran aan te kaarten in plaats van zijn religie (in dit geval Genesis) te verdedigen.<...>


Zou je toch aan het denken moeten zetten. Ik geloof er niets van dat voor bv. Reallife en Wortel "ET versus creationisme" zelfs maar een microscopische rol speelt. We hebben Ronald, en die bestrijdt de ET vanuit geheel andere overwegingen, vermeend weliswaar, geen hond die hem gelooft, dan dat jij doet. Hij probeert krampachtig om het gegeven heen te werken dat bijbel en koran helemaal niet gebruikt kunnen worden om uitspraken te doen over de fysische werkelijkheid, daarvoor hebben wij wetenschap. In die zin is hij verder dan jij. Voor overige bijstand kun je je alleen beroepen op V.S.-based abortusartsen omleggende Christenen voor wie de verlichting gekomen en onverrichterzake weer vertrokken is en andere gelovigen die in vervlogen eeuwen zijn blijven hangen.

----------


## Wortel

> In de jaren 70 van de 2e eeuw klaagde Dionysius – bisschop van korinthe – dat er christenen waren die moedwillig niet alleen zijn brieven vervalsten, maar ook de “geschriften van de Heer”; de evangelin. (Eusebius, kerkgeschiedenis, 4.23,12)
> Dus ook in de 2e eeuw, moedwillige vervalsingen. Uit eigenbelang werden de eigen ideen op papier gesteld, i.p.v. de boodschap van Jezus!


Dit noem ik dus giftig venijn en ook nog eens geschiedsvervalsing, dat wel heel erg past in het hedendaagse beeld dat vroegere kerkvaders die zr omzichtig met de teksten omsprongen, in wezen de kluit bedonderden uit eigenbelang. Deze inzichten lopen echt niet in de pas met de mainstream van de hedendaagse Schriftwetenschappen en Quispel is zeer omstreden in die kringen.
Denk je nou echt dat de vele duizenden christenen die in de eerste eeuwen van het Christendom de marteldood zijn gestorven die dood zouden zijn gestorven als ze zo berekenend de feiten naar hun hand hadden willen zetten? Dan hadden ze wel link uitgekeken.

----------


## Joesoef

> Goedemorgen Joesoef,
> 
> Nee het is juist andersom! Persoonlijk word ik aangevallen door "Bier und Bratwurst" (ik ben primitief, ik moet eens wat lezen etc.).
> 
> Ik word niet persoonlijk aangevallen door Wortel. Ik kan alleen niet vatten dat als het creationisme ter sprake komt, dat niemand van de christenen wat zegt hier, omgekeerd, dat een christen (Eliah) dan nog "tijd" schijnt te hebben om "vermeende" contradicties van de Koran aan te kaarten in plaats van zijn religie (in dit geval Genesis) te verdedigen.
> Wortel heeft nooit een slecht woord over mij gesproken.
> 
> Ik constateer alleen zaken.
> 
> Groetjes Snow



Het is maar een internet forumpje en nog redelijk besloten ook. Zie het niet als een missie doch slechts een plaats om van mening te wisselen, de ideen van een ander te vernemen, jouw idee daarover en het verrijken van kennis. 
Gelijk hebben, gelijk krijgen soit.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Dit noem ik dus giftig venijn en ook nog eens geschiedsvervalsing, dat wel heel erg past in het hedendaagse beeld dat vroegere kerkvaders die zr omzichtig met de teksten omsprongen, in wezen de kluit bedonderden uit eigenbelang. Deze inzichten lopen echt niet in de pas met de mainstream van de hedendaagse Schriftwetenschappen en Quispel is zeer omstreden in die kringen.
> Denk je nou echt dat de vele duizenden christenen die in de eerste eeuwen van het Christendom de marteldood zijn gestorven die dood zouden zijn gestorven als ze zo berekenend de feiten naar hun hand hadden willen zetten? Dan hadden ze wel link uitgekeken.


Dyonisis, Origenes en Hieronymus moesten vaststellen, dat er was geknoeid, in brieven van hen, en bijbelse teksten, waarbij eigen ideen werden opgeschreven; vervalsingen .Zij hebben hun verontwaardiging daarover op papier gesteld.
Dat noem jij, het spuiten van gif en geschiedvervalsing?! 

Dat er beslist niet voorzichtig met teksten is omgesprongen, is heel duidelijk, gezien de aangetoonde enorme hoeveelheid verschillen (niet alleen fouten, maar ook daadwerkelijke toevoegingen van eigen ideen) in handschriften.

Ik kan mij voorstellen, dat het heel vervelend is voor christenen, die menen naar de letter van de bijbel te leven, als er dan op enig moment rollen worden gevonden van de hand van de mannen die met Jezus een geloofsgemeenschap hebben gevormd, en zijn leringen uit de eerste hand hadden, en het blijkt dat de kerk in de loop der eeuwen (op belangrijke punten) een andere boodschap zijn gaan schrijven en prediken dan het woord van Jezus.
Maar dan moet men niet schieten op de boodschappers van dat slechte nieuws, o.a. Quispel.

Veel van die christenen in de eerste eeuwen van het christendom de marteldood stierven, zullen niet beter hebben geweten, dat hetgeen zij lazen en leerden de woorden van Jezus waren. Zij waren niet op de hoogte van het wijzigen van handschriften, om een eigen doel te dienen. Net zo als tegenwoordig veel christenen niet beter weten, of willen weten. Het valt immers niet mee, om hetgeen je vanaf de wieg hebt geleerd, ineens met andere ogen te moeten zien!

De belangrijkste geloofspunten van de christelijke kerken:

-	triniteitleer
-	verzoeningsleer
-	zondeleer
-	verlossingsleer

Slavenburg vraagt zich af, zijn deze geloofspunten door Jezus gepredikt?

De triniteitsleeer is pas langzaam op de agenda gekomen van de kerk aan het einde van de 2e eeuw. 
Blijkt ook, uit de latere toevoeging van een drievuldigheidspassage in een valselijk op naam van Johannes gestelde brief. (Comma Johanneum)

De verzoeningsleer is niet als zodanig in de teksten van het NT terug te vinden. Zie daarover het boek van de theoloog C. den Heyer, verzoening, Kampen, 1977  Jesus and the doctrine of the atonement. 

De erfzondenleer heeft geen bijbelse grondslag en is eerst in de 5e eeuw tot ontwikkeling gekomen door Augustinus. 

De verlossingsleer (alleen als men in Jezus geloofd, dat hij voor ons aan het kruis is gestorven, de zoon van God is, is verrezen en uiteindelijk zal terugkeren, kan men tot verlossing komen) wordt pas in de 2e helft van de 2e eeuw ontwikkeld.

Dus al deze pilaren onder het christelijk geloof zijn niet door Jezus gepredikt, maar veel later door leiders in de kerk in het geloof opgenomen!

----------


## maartenn100

Het klopt toch dat in het Oude Testament 'zoon van God' de naam was die werd gegeven aan elke profeet? De christenen hebben volgens mij deze vroegere naamgeving voor Josua of Jezus te letterlijk genterpreteerd, denk ik.

----------


## Wortel

> Dyonisis, Origenes en Hieronymus moesten vaststellen, dat er was geknoeid, in brieven van hen, en bijbelse teksten, waarbij eigen ideen werden opgeschreven; vervalsingen .Zij hebben hun verontwaardiging daarover op papier gesteld.
> Dat noem jij, het spuiten van gif en geschiedvervalsing?!


In je hele verhaal is overduidelijk Jacob Slavenburg aan het woord, een theosoof die een grote pleitbezorger is van de gnostiek. Dat geeft al iets aan van de agenda van Slavenburg zelf. Voor hem is het evangelie dat Jezus in jou op moet staan als een soort Christusbewustzijn en een reiken naar geheime kennis zonder enige hulp van God Zelf. Het is juist dat gedachtegoed waartegen de oude kerkvaders waarschuwden omdat juist deze gedachtegang afleidde van de oorspronkelijke prediking van Jezus en ook afleidde van het feit dat Jezus juist gewone mensen opzocht in hun gewone staat. Dat heeft meer met het beschermen tegen uitwassen en dwaalleer te maken dan met kwade opzet om de eigen ideen door te drukken. 

Den Heyer, die ik persoonlijk als leermeester heb gehad, zit echt niet op die lijn van Slavenburg, al ben ik het er wel mee eens dat de klassieke erfzondeleer -die ik zelf ook zeer bedenkelijk vind- alsmede de klassieke verlossingsleer zo niet in de Bijbel terug te vinden zijn. We hadden het nu echter over de drie-eenheid.

Nog wat info:
In zijn Inleiding tot het esoterisch christendom beschrijft Jacob Slavenburg de oorsprong en de historische ontwikkeling van een spirituele stroming die hij het esoterische of innerlijk beleefbare christendom noemt. Dit innerlijke christendom gaat volgens de auteur terug op de wijsheidsleer waarin Jezus zijn leerlingen zou hebben onderwezen. Slavenburg heeft uit canonieke en niet- canonieke bronnen een verzameling ’’intieme leringen’’ van Jezus samengesteld. In deze door hemzelf gemaakte verzameling ziet hij een duidelijke lijn: het gaat erom dat mensen zich bewust worden van ’’de binnenkant’’ van bijbelse voorschriften en dat zij het Koninkrijk van God in zichzelf zoeken en vinden. 
Het boek begint met wat de auteur als de voorgeschiedenis van het esoterische christendom beschouwt. Omdat het voor hem essentieel is dat Jezus zijn volgelingen heeft ingewijd in een geheime leer, gaat dit eerste hoofdstuk niet over het ’’exoterische’’ Oude Testament of over het geloof van Isral maar over Griekse en oud-oosterse initiatieriten en mysteriecultussen. Naast de bespreking van deze oude mysterin en van de wijsheidsleer van Jezus zelf gaat het boek vooral over gnostische mythen, verhalen over de Graal en de Steen der Wijzen, de religieuze ideen van theosofen, antroposofen en rozenkruizers en tenslotte over de opkomst van de new age beweging in de tweede helft van de vorige eeuw. 
Voor oude en moderne gnostici is God niet een persoon buiten de mens maar een verborgen realiteit in het eigen innerlijk. Ook Christus is volgens Slavenburg een ’’transformerende kracht’’ in de mens zelf. Op de laatste bladzijde van De vrouw die Jezus liefhad schrijft hij: ’’De Christus-kracht, de Boeddha-natuur en het Krishna-bewustzijn zijn in ieder aanwezig en vragen om ontdekking.’’ 
Slavenburg merkt op dat veel schrijvers uitspraken van Jezus ’’in een bepaalde context hebben gezet’’ en slechts die tradities overleverden ’’die ze konden gebruiken om hun verhaal kracht bij te zetten’’. Elders schrijft hij dat vroegkerkelijk auteurs uit een bijbeltekst haalden wat zij eruit wilden halen. ’’En’’, voegt hij toe, ’’zo is het nog steeds’’. Zijn eigen boek bevat overduidelijke voorbeelden van deze omgang met bijbelse en andere teksten. 
Met De vrouw die Jezus liefhad wil Slavenburg aantonen dat Jezus getrouwd was met Maria Magdalena. Daarnaast betoogt hij dat het kerkelijke christendom ’’de historische gegevens’’ over Jezus' relatie met Maria Magdalena heeft gemanipuleerd en de vrouw van Jezus uit de overlevering heeft geschrapt. Daarmee is het vrouwelijke element uit het christendom verdwenen en moest het verder ’’zonder de zachte kracht, de warmte, de aanvulling, het intieme, het vrouwelijke’’. 
Slavenburg is niet de eerste die zegt dat Jezus en Maria Magdalena een liefdespaar vormden en n of meer kinderen hadden. Dit idee is vooral bekend geworden door Dan Browns Da Vinci Code, waarnaar de auteur ook enkele keren verwijst. Op het omslag van Slavenburgs boek zien we onder de titel ’’De vrouw die Jezus liefhad’’ een afbeelding van het centrale tafereel van Da Vinci's Laatste Avondmaal. Deze afbeelding van Jezus en zijn geliefde leerling zal veel lezers op het verkeerde been zetten (evenals het citaat uit Dan Browns boek op blz. 11), want anders dan in De Da Vinci Code wordt betoogd -- en anders dan de combinatie van titel en afbeelding suggereert! -- is die geliefde leerling volgens Slavenburg niet Maria Magdalena maar Lazarus. 
Slavenburg veronderstelt dat Lazarus de broer was van Maria Magdalena. Hij kan zich hier baseren op een nabijbelse traditie die Maria van Magdala vereenzelvigt met de Maria die de zus was van Martha en Lazarus. In Slavenburgs reconstructie van de feiten ging Jezus samen met zijn vrouw in Bethani op bezoek bij zijn schoonzus Martha en zijn zwager Lazarus. Als deze interpretatie klopt vraagt men zich af waarom de schrijver van het Evangelie van Johannes aan het begin van zijn verhaal over die ontmoeting (hoofdstuk 11) uitlegt wie deze Maria was maar er niet bij zegt dat zij de vrouw en de trouwe metgezellin van Jezus was. 
De opwekking van Lazarus is volgens Slavenburg een inwijdingsrite geweest. Na zijn inwijding zou Lazarus de naam Johannes hebben aangenomen. Slavenburg meent dat deze persoon, Lazarus alias Johannes, de geliefde leerling was, de ooggetuige op wie de schrijver van het vierde evangelie zich beroept (Joh. 21:24). 
Een belangrijke tekst voor Slavenburg is het zogenaamde Geheime Evangelie van Marcus, dat in de vorige eeuw ontdekt zou zijn in een Grieks-orthodox klooster in Palestina. Hierin wordt verteld dat Jezus de broer van een vrouw in Bethani een nacht lang inwijdde in het mysterie van het Koninkrijk van God. Het is inmiddels zo goed als zeker dat de vele geleerden die de echtheid van dit geschrift hebben betwijfeld, gelijk hadden. Het blijkt te gaan om een op zichzelf knappe falsificatie van de hand van professor Morton Smith (overleden in 1991), die hiermee overigens niet wilde aantonen dat Jezus getrouwd was maar eerder dat hij geheime nachtelijke contacten had met mannelijke volgelingen. 
We keren terug naar het begin van het boek over Maria Magdalena. In het eerste hoofdstuk bespreekt de auteur het verhaal over de bruiloft in Kana. Dit verhaal is volgens Slavenburg beter te begrijpen als we veronderstellen dat het hier om Jezus' eigen bruiloft gaat. Zijn bruid kon dan niemand anders zijn dan Maria Magdalena. Het probleem is echter dat de evangelist dit niet zegt en het waarschijnlijk ook niet heeft geweten, want aan het begin van het verhaal schrijft hij dat Jezus en zijn leerlingen op de bruiloft waren ’’uitgenodigd’’. Werd de bruidegom op zijn eigen bruiloft uitgenodigd? Slavenburg wijst zelf op een meer fundamenteel bezwaar tegen deze interpretatie. Het huwelijk met Maria van Magdala moet zijns inziens ’’veel eerder’’ hebben plaats gehad dan Jezus' doop in de Jordaan, toen Jezus volgens Slavenburg verenigd werd met de prexistente Christuskracht. Deze gebeurtenis zou een grote ommekeer teweeg hebben gebracht in hun huwelijksleven. Als we met Slavenburg meedenken, verliet Jezus na zijn doop de echtelijke woning en trok hij daarna door het land. Maar het evangelie vermeldt de gebeurtenissen in omgekeerde volgorde: eerst wordt verteld over het getuigenis van Johannes de Doper over Jezus en over de roeping van verschillende leerlingen; pas daarna volgt het verhaal van de bruiloft in Kana. Vooral voor Slavenburg zou de volgorde van het evangelie een probleem moeten zijn. Hij meent immers dat de evangelist zich baseerde op informatie van Lazarus, de broer van Maria Magdalena. Zou de broer van de bruid niet weten dat de bruiloft eerder plaats had dan Jezus' doop in de Jordaan, de gebeurtenis die volgens Slavenburg zulke ingrijpende gevolgen had voor zijn huwelijk met Maria Magdalena? 
Slavenburg baseert zijn theorie dat Jezus en Maria van Magdala getrouwd waren ook op het Evangelie van de Heilige Twaalf. Hij citeert hieruit de volgende passage: ’’En op zijn achttiende jaar werd Jezus uitgehuwelijkt aan Mirjam, een maagd van de stam van Juda, met wie hij zeven jaren leefde.’’ Slavenburg vertelt zijn lezers niet dat dit evangelie in het begin van de vorige eeuw geschreven is. In een korte inleiding bij dit geschrift wordt verteld dat het om een oorspronkelijk Aramees evangelie gaat dat Essenen al in de eerste eeuw naar een boeddhistisch klooster in Tibet hadden gebracht om het tegen vervalsing te beschermen. Het zou in het Engels vertaald zijn door overleden zieners en op paranormale wijze vanuit de andere wereld zijn doorgegeven aan de vrij-katholieke priester, G.J.R. Ouseley (volgens de Nederlandse vertaling: W. Ousley). De inhoud van dit evangelie heeft wel actuele waarde want Jezus wordt hierin als een dierenvriend beschreven. Tussen erg vrije weergaven van de Bergrede en het verhaal van de spijziging van een grote menigte mensen staat een hoofdstuk met de titel: ’’Jezus bevrijdt Konijnen en Duiven’’.

Zoals Ibn Tamiyyah zich keerde tegen het gezweef van de Rifa'i sufiorde terwijl hij zelf een sufisheik was, zo keerden de aloude kerkvaders zich tegen het gezweef van deze gnostiek en drom zagen ze er heel scherp op toe welke geschriften met een goddelijke waarheidsclaim, door de beugel konden.

----------


## Thermopylae

> In je hele verhaal is overduidelijk Jacob Slavenburg aan het woord, een theosoof die een grote pleitbezorger is van de gnostiek. Dat geeft al iets aan van de agenda van Slavenburg zelf. Voor hem is het evangelie dat Jezus in jou op moet staan als een soort Christusbewustzijn en een reiken naar geheime kennis zonder enige hulp van God Zelf. .


We hebben het over de drie-eenheidleer. Ik voer meningen op van een aantal mensen die onderzoek hebben verricht naar de historie van het vroege christendom en het N.T.
Uit deze onderzoeken blijkt, dat op een aantal belangrijke punten de bijbel afwijkt van hetgeen Jezus heeft gepredikt. Er zijn (veel) later stuken aan toegevoegd, gewijzigd, of kerkleiders hebben dogmas uitgevaardigd op concilies, die niet hun basis vinden in de leringen van Jezus. 
Ondanks het feit, dat een flink aantal wetenschappers wordt opgevoerd, uit diverse tijden, zie je daar een soort van complot in; de wind zou waaien uit een bepaalde hoek.
Nu is het weer Slavenburg, die pleitbezorger is van de gnostiek, en dus suspect zou zijn!
Wie wat schrijft is niet belangrijk. Het enige dat telt, is wat hij schrijft plausibel, wordt dat ook ondersteund door andere wetenschappers/schrijvers.
Slavenburg geeft 4 leerstellingen, die het skelet van het christendom vormen. Daarbij geeft hij op basis van argumenten aan, dat deze leerstellingen niet door Jezus zijn gepredikt, maar veel later door kerkleiders in het geloof zijn opgenomen.
Je geeft overigens zelf ook al aan, dat in ieder geval twee van die leerstellingen niet gebaseerd zijn op het NT.





> Het is juist dat gedachtegoed waartegen de oude kerkvaders waarschuwden omdat juist deze gedachtegang afleidde van de oorspronkelijke prediking van Jezus en ook afleidde van het feit dat Jezus juist gewone mensen opzocht in hun gewone staat. Dat heeft meer met het beschermen tegen uitwassen en dwaalleer te maken dan met kwade opzet om de eigen ideen door te drukken.


Aangetoond is, dat kerkleiders de leerstellingen waarop het christendom is gebaseerd, in het geloof hebben gebracht, zonder dat Jezus dat heeft gepredikt, zonder dat het in de bijbel voorkomt. Daarbij schroomde men zelfs niet pure vervalsingen aan te brengen.
En dan zouden zij uit de goedheid van hun hart de mensen hebben willen afhouden van ideen die hen zouden afleiden van de oorspronkelijke predekingen van Jezus?!
Zij  de opeenvolgende kerkleiders  hebben juist de mensen afgehouden van het oorspronkelijke woord van Jezus!
Waarom denk je, dat de Paus niet minder dan 3 kruistochten tegen de Katharen heeft ingesteld, waarbij enorm veel mensen zijn afgeslacht, steden verwoest, en het voor die tijd zo bloeiende Occitanie  naar economie, kunst, wetenschappen  werd vernietigd?
Heel simpel, omdat zij als een gevaar werden gezien voor de suprematie van de kerk.
Deze mensen meenden geen paus, en priesters nodig te hebben als noodzakelijke verbindingsmannen naar God. Het was heel eenvoudig puur eigen belang!
Idem bij de reformatie, daar zagen de protestanten ook geen functie weggelegd voor de paus en al die bisschoppen en kardinalen. En ook die werden te vuur en te zwaard bestreden.




> Den Heyer, die ik persoonlijk als leermeester heb gehad, zit echt niet op die lijn van Slavenburg, al ben ik het er wel mee eens dat de klassieke erfzondeleer -die ik zelf ook zeer bedenkelijk vind- alsmede de klassieke verlossingsleer zo niet in de Bijbel terug te vinden zijn. We hadden het nu echter over de drie-eenheid. .


Nogmaals het is volstrekt onbelangrijk, of den Heyer al dan niet op de lijn van Slavenburg zit. Het enige dat telt, hij ondersteunt via zijn boek een uitspraak van Slavenburg dat de belangrijkste leerstellingen van het christendom, geen basis vinden in de leringen van Jezus/bijbel, in casu de verzoeningsleer.

De drie-eenheidleer is pas eind 2e eeuw in ontwikkeling gekomen bij de kerkleiders, en men meende ook nog een vervalste brief van Johannes nodig te hebben, om de gelovigen wijs te maken, dat dit een leerstelling van Jezus was. Derhalve denk dat we toch wel kunnen stellen, dat de drie-eenheidleer niet houdbaar is, en dat het klopt wat de gevonden rollen stellen; Jezus was een mens, en profeet/leraar/uitlegger van Gods woord.

Wat betreft de gnostiek, dat is een hele moeilijke materie, zeker omdat er zoveel verschillende richtingen zijn (geweest), dat men derhalve nauwelijks kan spreken over n beweging c.q. geloof.

Meerdere wetenschappers/schrijvers zijn de mening toegedaan, dat Jezus en Maria van Magdala waren getrouwd.
Daarbij wordt niet alleen gewezen op het evangelie van Filippus, maar ook geven wetenschappers aan, dat het in de tijd dat zij leefden "onmogelijk" zou zijn geweest, dat Jezus met een vrouw zou zijn opgetrokken, zonder daarmede getrouwd te zijn. Ook wijzen ze daarbij er op, dat als Jezus met Maria van Magdala ongetrouwd zou hebben opgetrokken, de Farizeers hem daar zeker op zouden hebben aangevallen. Bovendien was het een bijbelse plicht voor Joden om te trouwen en kinderen te krijgen.
Maria v. M. eiste na de kruisiging het lichaam op om het te verzorgen voor de begrafenis; zaken die alleen een echtgenote mocht doen.
Lange tijd werd Maria v. M. zelfs gezien, als de apostola apostolorum, de eerste onder de apostelen, omdat zij meer was ingewijd dan de andere apostelen. 
Maar ook hier grepen de kerkleiders in. De plaats van de vrouw was achter het aanrecht, zij mochten ook geen posten in de kerkhirarchie bekleden. Dus een vrouw die de belangrijkste apostel was, die de andere leerde, dat kon niet. Dus werd zij gedegradeerd tot hoer in de bijbel, over wie Jezus zich uit goedheid van zijn hart had ontfermd. Wat ook mee speelde was natuurlijk dat men later Jezus tot goddelijke persoon wilde verheffen. Dus Jezus moest ontmenselijkt worden . Een goddelijk persoon werd natuurlijk geboren uit een maagd verwekt door de heilige geest, zijn broer Jacobus was natuurlijk niet een echte broer, en natuurlijk trouwt een goddelijk persoon niet met een vrouw!

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zoals Ibn Tamiyyah zich keerde tegen het gezweef van de Rifa'i sufiorde terwijl hij zelf een sufisheik was,


The following is a post which was produced by brother, in response to the articles posted by ASFA claiming that Shaykh Al Islaam Ibn Taymiyyah supported some Soofee practices.] 


alhamdulillaah was salaatu was salaamu alaa nabiyyinaa wa habeebinaa muhammad 


as salaam u alaikum 


Here we go again.... 


Earlier this year one of the Naqshbandi supporters posted a whole list of articles taken mainly from the ASFA forum, quoting ibn Taymiyyah and others in trying to defend certain Sufi beliefs. In the vast majority of those postings we saw how the author(s) had lied, misquoted and distorted what he quoted from others. 


Now it seems we have a new Naqshbandi who is posting articles again containing lies and it would not surprise me if they were also from the ASFA forum. 


It is surprising that those who claim to be preaching the path towards purification can find it so easy to lie!! I use the word lie deliberately for if what we see and have seen had occurred on a mere few occasions then we could have excused the author(s) for being mistaken. On the other hand when we see that time and time again, he or they misquote and distort then there is only one possibility left. 


The point of this reply is not to deny the existence of Awliyaa or their miracles but just to outline the misquotes. 

> "It is said that after the Seal of Prophets (s), revelation does not 

> descend upon anyone else. Why not? In fact it does, but then it is not 

> called 'revelation.' It is what the Prophet (s) referred to when he 

> said, 'The believer sees with the Light of God.' When the believer 

> looks with God's Light, he sees all things: the first and the last, 

> the present and the absent. For how can anything be hidden from God's 

> Light? And if something is hidden, then that is not the Light of God. 

> Therefore the meaning of revelation 

> exists, even if it is not called revelation." 

> 

> From Rama's Fahi ma fah. 

> 


I have been unable to find this quote anywhere in the area of the two volumes of Majmoo` Fataawaa quoted. It is surprising and suspect to note that in amidst all these quotes from Majmoo` Fataawaa the author suddenly resorts to some third party in order to quote this paragraph. 


> Ibn Taymiyya continues in the same book, Majmu'a Fatawi Ibn Taymiyya: 

> "What is considered as a miracle for a saint is that sometimes the 

> saint might hear something that others do not hear or see something 

> that others do not see, not while asleep, but in a wakened state of 

> vision. He can know things that others cannot know, through revelation 

> or inspiration." 

.... 



> Imam Ibn Taymiyya About the Unveiling of Appearances 

> 

> He said (volume 11, page 313): "Allaah Almighty will unveil to his 

> saints states that have never been unveiled before and He will give 

> them support without measure. If that saint begins to speak from the 

> things of the unseen, past or present or future, it is considered from 

> the viewpoint of Bab al-cilm al-khariq, miraculous knowledge. Anything 

> that a saint does which is from the unseen, for people or for 

> listeners, of healing or teaching knowledge, it is accepted and we 

> must thank Allaah for it." 

> 


Two points here: 


1) Nowhere in these paragraphs has ibn Taymiyyah used the word 'saint.' 


2) In fact ibn Taymiyyah is talking about the Prophets and the various categories of miracles! Here are his full words: 

"All of these forms of miracles were combined for our Prophet (sallallaahu ’alayhi wa sallam). As for the cases of knowledge and speaking of the matters of the unseen and hearing and visions then examples of these lie with the Prophet (sallallaahu ’alayhi wa sallam) informing us of the previous Prophets and their nations, his discoursing with them and the various events that occurred with them. In a similar vein (his informing) about other then the Prophets such as the Awliyaa and others in a manner that agrees with the information possessed by the People of the Book who inherited this knowledge via mutawaair means but without actually learning this from them. Similarly his informing about the matters concerning the Lordship of Allaah, the Angels, Paradise and Fire..." 


He gives more example then he says the above quoted paragraph (this time correctly translated insha`Allaah), 

"therefore his informing of all these past and present unseen matters falls within the category of miraculous knowledge (ilm al-Khaariq) and similarly his informing about those matters that are to occur. Examples of these are the ascendancy of his nation and the removal of power and authority from the Persians and Romans, fighting the Turks...." going on to mention more examples of this and mentioning the names of books that deal with this. 


How the author managed to translate this paragraph to the above is beyond me! 


To further cement what I have said above, ibn Taymiyyah concludes the chapter in which he is talking about this [11/318] by saying, "in conclusion the purpose is not to mention all of the Prophetic miracles specifically but rather to give examples of them." 

He then proceeds to mention some miracles performed by some of the Salaf. Allaah knows best. 



> Imam Ibn Taymiyya Mentions some Great Shaikhs of Sufism 

> 

> In the volume entitled cIlm as-Sulak, ("The Science of Travelling the 

> Way to God"), which consists of the entire 775 pages of volume 10 of 

> Majmaca al-Fatawa, he says (p. 516): "The great Sufi shaikhs are well 

> known and accepted, such as: Bayazid al-Bistami, Shaikh Abdul Qadir 

> Jilani, Junaid ibn Muhammad, Hasan al-Basri, al Fudayl ibn al-Ayyad, 

> Ibrahim bin al-Adham, Abi Sulayman ad-Daarani, Ma'ruf al-Karkhi, Siri 

> as-Saqati, Shaikh Hammad, Shaikh Abul Bayan. 

> 

> "Those great Sufis were the leaders of humanity, and they were calling 

> to what is right and forbidding what is wrong." 

> 


Here are ibn Taymiyyahs words, "as for those who were firmly upon the Straight Path from amongst those who traversed the path (al-mustaqeemeen min as-saalikeen) such as the majority of the shaykhs of the Salaf such as Fudayl bin Ayaadh, Ibraheem bin Adham, Abu Sulaymaan ad-Daaraanee, Ma`roof al-Kharkee, as-Siri as-Saqatee, al-Junaid bin Muhammad, and others. Also such as Abdul Qaadir, Shaykh Hammaad, Shaikh Abu al-Bayaan and others from the later scholars then all of these did not allow the one traversing the path to depart from the commands and prohibitions of the Sharee`ah even if he were to walk on water or fly in the air! Rather they impressed upon him the importance of leaving off all the prohibited matters until the time of his death. This is the truth which is proven by the Book, the Sunnah and the consensus of the Salaf." 


So the questions arise: where did the author get the names Bayazid al-Bistami and Hasan al-Basri from? Where did he get the first sentence from? Where did he get the last two sentences from? 


A final point: it is interesting how ibn Taymiyyah here has suddenly become an 'Imaam.' In other places on the ASFA forum we find that he becomes 'Shaykh al-Islaam' when they quote his words that seemingly support their stances. Yet on the other hand he very quickly becomes the 'putative authority of the salafis' and it becomes disliked to used the term 'shaykh al-islaam' and he becomes a mujassim and other such terms when they try to refute him! A very devious ploy... 


Similarly this applies to al-Haafidh adh-Dhahabee who at one time becomes 'the student of ibn Taymiyyah' when they mention some of his opinions that concur with ibn Taymiyyahs in an obvious attempt to confine them to the "ibn Taymiyyah school of thought" but then very quickly he becomes 'the ex-student of ibn Taymiyyah' when it suits their purposes! The Aid of Allaah is sought. 


If one were to research the styles of writing that these people employ and what they present as facts in one place when it suits their purposes, and the total opposite in another place when it suits there purposes he would find it to be very devious and misleading. Insha`Allaah, if Allaah allows, I intend to gather together some of there material concerning this for all to see. 


Allaah knows best. 

was salaam

----------


## Wortel

> We hebben het over de drie-eenheidleer. Ik voer meningen op van een aantal mensen die onderzoek hebben verricht naar de historie van het vroege christendom en het N.T.


Precies. Je voert _meningen_ op. Deze presenteren als onomstotelijke feiten geeft een verwrongen beeld. Er zijn evenzovele meningen en wel meer van mensen die net zo goed onderzoek hebben gedaan naar diezelfde historie. Het feit (geen mening, dus) dat Slavenburg pleitbezorger is van de gnostiek kleurt wel degelijk zijn mening in.




> Uit deze onderzoeken blijkt, dat op een aantal belangrijke punten de bijbel afwijkt van hetgeen Jezus heeft gepredikt. Er zijn (veel) later stuken aan toegevoegd, gewijzigd, of kerkleiders hebben dogmas uitgevaardigd op concilies, die niet hun basis vinden in de leringen van Jezus. 
> Ondanks het feit, dat een flink aantal wetenschappers wordt opgevoerd, uit diverse tijden, zie je daar een soort van complot in; de wind zou waaien uit een bepaalde hoek.


Jezus heeft zelf geen letter op papier nagelaten, maar het is doorgegeven door zijn leerlingen dus hoe kan hij zo precies weten wat jezus allemaal geleerd heeft? De plaats van zijn kruisiging werd al zeer vroeg in de eerste eeuw (zelfs vr de brieven van Paulus die tussen 45 en 65 zijn geschreven) door christenen beschouwd als een plek van bijzondere wijding. 
De tekst-kritische methode die in de negentiende eeuw ontwikkeld is en die aan alle theologische universiteiten in Nederland wordt onderwezen en waar Nestle en Aland pioniers in zijn geweest is glashelder in wat precies toevoegingen zijn. Die wijzingingen en toevoegingen vanwege verschillende handschriften, zoals b.v. de Textus Receptus of de Codex Sinaticus, kun je in al hun varianten dus zo nalezen in een Griekse grondtekst -de originele Bijbel dus- die je in de betere boekhandel zo kunt kopen. Dat klinkt heel wat genuanceerder dan roepen dat er "vele stukken" aan zijn toegevoegd. De hoek waaruit die wind waait is dat de boodschap van de kerk niet waar mg zijn. Dat noem ik inderdaad een soort complot.




> Slavenburg geeft 4 leerstellingen, die het skelet van het christendom vormen. Daarbij geeft hij op basis van argumenten aan, dat deze leerstellingen niet door Jezus zijn gepredikt, maar veel later door kerkleiders in het geloof zijn opgenomen.


Ten eerste is het skelet van het Christendom niet de christelijke dogmatiek maar het getuigenis van de eerste apostelen zoals we dat terug kunnen vinden in het Nieuwe Testament. Die hadden geen dogmatiek en een pakket leerstellingen in de aanbieding maar alleen het bericht dat God naar de wereld had omgekeken in de gestalte van Jezus. Je trekt dus al te snel een paar theologische wissels over. Die dogmatiek of leerstellingen zijn de leerstellige voetnoten bij de kern van de boodschap en die moet je wel uit elkaar houden. Een leerstelling is een zekering in je meterkast maar niet het licht waarbij je leeft. Dat die leerstellingen later in het gehele lichaam van het christendom zijn opgenomen is zeker waar, maar die leerstellingen zijn zelf, in een voortdurende toetsing aan het getuigenis van de apostelen, bepaald niet van ijzer. Kort en goed: leerstellingen en dogmatiek zijn heel wat anders dan het bericht dat de apostelen ons mee willen geven. Daarom zijn die leerstellingen ook voortdurend in beweging in een permanent luisteren naar de oorspronkelijke boodschap.




> Je geeft overigens zelf ook al aan, dat in ieder geval twee van die leerstellingen niet gebaseerd zijn op het NT.


En dat leert het NT in zijn oorspronkelijke tekst ons dus zelf. 




> Daarbij schroomde men zelfs niet pure vervalsingen aan te brengen.


Degene die dit zegt verdenk ik er dus sterk van wel heel graag te willen dat er kwaad opzet in het spel was. Machtsmisbruik is de eeuwen door overal voorgekomen tot op vandaag en binnen elke geloof en ongeloof. Op een concilie was er ooit ook eens bisschop die met een knokploeg van monniken de vergadering letterlijk met knuppels te lijf ging. Zo win je echter een slag maar verlies je een oorlog. Zijn geweldadige "lobby" heeft het dan ook niet gehaald, juist door steeds weer terug te keren naar de kern van de boodschap zoals de apostelen die ons hebben doorgegeven. 




> Waarom denk je, dat de Paus niet minder dan 3 kruistochten tegen de Katharen heeft ingesteld, waarbij enorm veel mensen zijn afgeslacht, steden verwoest, en het voor die tijd zo bloeiende Occitanie  naar economie, kunst, wetenschappen  werd vernietigd?
> Heel simpel, omdat zij als een gevaar werden gezien voor de suprematie van de kerk.
> Deze mensen meenden geen paus, en priesters nodig te hebben als noodzakelijke verbindingsmannen naar God. Het was heel eenvoudig puur eigen belang!
> Idem bij de reformatie, daar zagen de protestanten ook geen functie weggelegd voor de paus en al die bisschoppen en kardinalen. En ook die werden te vuur en te zwaard bestreden.


Allicht zijn deze wantoestanden er geweest om de suprematie van de toenmalige geestelijke machthebbers veilig te stellen. Als Protestant ken ik mijn eigen geschiedenis maar al te goed.
Maar wat heeft gemaakt dat de kerk dit later ook zelf als walgelijke wantoestanden heeft bestempeld? Alweer de oorspronkelijke boodschap zoals de apostelen die hebben doorgegeven. Het is die boodschap die de kerk en haar soms door haat, stompzinnigheid en stinkende machtswellust vervulde grondpersoneel in het gareel houdt.




> Dus een vrouw die de belangrijkste apostel was, die de andere leerde, dat kon niet. Dus werd zij gedegradeerd tot hoer in de bijbel, over wie Jezus zich uit goedheid van zijn hart had ontfermd. Wat ook mee speelde was natuurlijk dat men later Jezus tot goddelijke persoon wilde verheffen. Dus Jezus moest ontmenselijkt worden . Een goddelijk persoon werd natuurlijk geboren uit een maagd verwekt door de heilige geest, zijn broer Jacobus was natuurlijk niet een echte broer, en natuurlijk trouwt een goddelijk persoon niet met een vrouw!


Waar staat in de huidige Bijbel dat Maria van Magdala een hoer is? Ik lees dat nergens. Dat heeft de latere uitleg ervan gemaakt. Overigens zijn het in het Nieuwe Testament de vrouwen die als eerste ontdekken dat Jezus is opgestaan. Verwar niet de grondtekst, die jij vervalst acht, met latere uitleg. 




> De drie-eenheidleer is pas eind 2e eeuw in ontwikkeling gekomen bij de kerkleiders, en men meende ook nog een vervalste brief van Johannes nodig te hebben, om de gelovigen wijs te maken, dat dit een leerstelling van Jezus was. Derhalve denk dat we toch wel kunnen stellen, dat de drie-eenheidleer niet houdbaar is, en dat het klopt wat de gevonden rollen stellen; Jezus was een mens, en profeet/leraar/uitlegger van Gods woord.


Precies. De drie-eenheid _als leer_. Ik heb hier al zo vaak betoogd dat n van de opstellers van deze leer -Gregorius de theoloog- heeft gezegd dat dit een pogen(!) was om het grote geheim te duiden wat hen was overkomen in het komen van God naar de wereld in de gestalte van Jezus en de Heilige Geest. De leer van de drie-eenheid wil dus geen nauwgezette beschrijving van Gods essenties zijn, (Snowwhite zou hier zeggen: Zijn eigenschappen) maar een aanduiding van Gods grote geheim en het grote geheim van Zijn ontferming in Christus naar de wereld toe. Dat is heel wat anders dan een pasfoto willen maken van God Zelf.

----------


## maartenn100

Wortel, wil je hier even op reageren:

In het Oude Testament is 'zoon van God' een titel, die gegeven wordt aan elke profeet. Zo wordt Jezus ook als profeet of 'zoon van God' gezien door gelovigen. Zou het kunnen dat sommigen deze titel iets te letterlijk hebben genomen?

----------


## Thermopylae

> Precies. Je voert _meningen_ op. Deze presenteren als onomstotelijke feiten geeft een verwrongen beeld. Er zijn evenzovele meningen en wel meer van mensen die net zo goed onderzoek hebben gedaan naar diezelfde historie. Het feit (geen mening, dus) dat Slavenburg pleitbezorger is van de gnostiek kleurt wel degelijk zijn mening in. .


Nadat je geschreven had, dat bij mijn reacties de wind uit een bepaalde hoek waaide, schreef je daarna dat mijn reacties de “lijn” slavenburg volgt.
In antwoord daarop stelde ik – kortheidshalve - dat mijn reacties zijn gebaseerd op de meningen van diverse mensen. Maar zoals je hebt kunnen lezen in mijn reacties, niet zomaar meningen, maar uitkomsten van (wetenschappelijk) onderzoek.
Als ik bijvoorbeeld aangeef dat Origenes, Hironymus en Dyonisius schrijven, dat niet alleen zijn brieven (Dion.) maar ook de woorden van de Heer, de evangelin werden vervalst, dan is dat niet zo maar een mening, maar een vaststelling van feiten. Als von Tischendorf, schrijft dat er enorm veel teksten in de loop der eeuwen zijn aangepast/vervalst, dan is dat niet zo maar een mening, maar de uitkomst van wetenschappelijk onderzoek, in casu het vergelijken van het door hem opgespoorde NT uit de 4e met de teksten van het NT in de 19e eeuw.






> Jezus heeft zelf geen letter op papier nagelaten, maar het is doorgegeven door zijn leerlingen dus hoe kan hij zo precies weten wat Jezus allemaal geleerd heeft? De plaats van zijn kruisiging werd al zeer vroeg in de eerste eeuw (zelfs vr de brieven van Paulus die tussen 45 en 65 zijn geschreven) door christenen beschouwd als een plek van bijzondere wijding. 
> De tekst-kritische methode die in de negentiende eeuw ontwikkeld is en die aan alle theologische universiteiten in Nederland wordt onderwezen en waar Nestle en Aland pioniers in zijn geweest is glashelder in wat precies toevoegingen zijn. Die wijzingingen en toevoegingen vanwege verschillende handschriften, zoals b.v. de Textus Receptus of de Codex Sinaticus, kun je in al hun varianten dus zo nalezen in een Griekse grondtekst -de originele Bijbel dus- die je in de betere boekhandel zo kunt kopen. Dat klinkt heel wat genuanceerder dan roepen dat er "vele stukken" aan zijn toegevoegd. De hoek waaruit die wind waait is dat de boodschap van de kerk niet waar mg zijn. Dat noem ik inderdaad een soort complot. .


Dat klopt. Dus moeten we het doen met hetgeen mensen die zijn leringen hebben aangehoord aan het papier hebben toevertrouwd daarover.
De evangelin in de bijbel zijn niet geschreven door de apostelen wiens naam daar aan is gehecht, maar later geschreven door andere mensen. Het oudste evangelie wordt geacht ca. 70 jaar na dato te zijn geschreven. De rollen geven een overzicht uit de tijd van de geloofsgemeenschap o.l.v. de broer van Jezus, Jacobus. En deze geschriften laten op nogal wat punten een heel ander beeld zien.

Dat de kerken op enig moment door uitkomsten van wetenschappelijk onderzoek waren gedwongen, om toe te geven, dat er een hoop gesjoemeld was in de loop der tijden, doet niets af aan het feit, dat de opeenvolgende kerkleiders, de leringen van Jezus een draai hebben geven, die ze beter uitkwam!
Nu dat aangetoond is, is er uiteraard geen sprake van een complot, als mensen daarop wijzen.
Want vergeet ook niet, dat zoals ook Aland al aangaf, ook teksten zijn vernietigd, die de kerk niet goed uitkwam, en waarvan wellicht nooit meer kopien zullen worden gevonden!
Dat de religieuze leiders hun streken op dat punt nog steeds niet hebben verleerd, bleek toen het Vaticaan de rollen van Qumran hadden aangekocht.
Zorgvuldig uitgezochte wetenschappers – o.l.v. een priester - mochten deze bestuderen, met uitsluiting van alle andere wetenschappers. Mondjes maat en vaak na jaren werden teksten vrijgegeven voor inzage voor niet Romegetrouwe wetenschappers. Is het echt zo wantrouwend op te veronderstellen, dat het Vaticaan eerst een schifting wilde maken, om eventueel teksten die de bijbel op zijn kop zouden kunnen zetten, achter te houden c.q. te vernietigen?




> Ten eerste is het skelet van het Christendom niet de christelijke dogmatiek maar het getuigenis van de eerste apostelen zoals we dat terug kunnen vinden in het Nieuwe Testament. Die hadden geen dogmatiek en een pakket leerstellingen in de aanbieding maar alleen het bericht dat God naar de wereld had omgekeken in de gestalte van Jezus. Je trekt dus al te snel een paar theologische wissels over. Die dogmatiek of leerstellingen zijn de leerstellige voetnoten bij de kern van de boodschap en die moet je wel uit elkaar houden. Een leerstelling is een zekering in je meterkast maar niet het licht waarbij je leeft. Dat die leerstellingen later in het gehele lichaam van het christendom zijn opgenomen is zeker waar, maar die leerstellingen zijn zelf, in een voortdurende toetsing aan het getuigenis van de apostelen, bepaald niet van ijzer. Kort en goed: leerstellingen en dogmatiek zijn heel wat anders dan het bericht dat de apostelen ons mee willen geven. Daarom zijn die leerstellingen ook voortdurend in beweging in een permanent luisteren naar de oorspronkelijke boodschap. .


Dus volgens jou zijn de:

- triniteitleer
- verzoeningsleer
- zondeleer
- verlossingsleer

niet de pijlers onder het christendom? Jezus is niet de zoon van God? God heeft niet zijn zoon aan het kruis laten slaan, om met zijn lijden plaatsvervangend te boeten voor de zonden van de mensheid? Ook de christen die niet wil geloven in Jezus, dat hij voor ons aan het kruis is gestorven, en de zoon van God is, verrezen is en uiteindelijk zal terugkeren, zal toch tot verlossing komen?

Je schrijft dat deze leerstellingen voortdurend in beweging. Wanneer zijn deze leerstellingen b.v. het laatst substantieel van inhoud door de kerk gewijzigd?




> Degene die dit zegt verdenk ik er dus sterk van wel heel graag te willen dat er kwaad opzet in het spel was. Machtsmisbruik is de eeuwen door overal voorgekomen tot op vandaag en binnen elke geloof en ongeloof. Op een concilie was er ooit ook eens bisschop die met een knokploeg van monniken de vergadering letterlijk met knuppels te lijf ging. Zo win je echter een slag maar verlies je een oorlog. Zijn geweldadige "lobby" heeft het dan ook niet gehaald, juist door steeds weer terug te keren naar de kern van de boodschap zoals de apostelen die ons hebben doorgegeven. .


Degene die dat zegt, stelt slechts een feit vast. Er zijn bewijzen, dat er vervalst is. Zie de woedende geschriften hierover van Hieronymus, Dyonisis en Origenis, om er maar een paar te noemen en die tekst van het Comma Johannes. 




> Allicht zijn deze wantoestanden er geweest om de suprematie van de toenmalige geestelijke machthebbers veilig te stellen. Als Protestant ken ik mijn eigen geschiedenis maar al te goed.
> Maar wat heeft gemaakt dat de kerk dit later ook zelf als walgelijke wantoestanden heeft bestempeld? Alweer de oorspronkelijke boodschap zoals de apostelen die hebben doorgegeven. Het is die boodschap die de kerk en haar soms door haat, stompzinnigheid en stinkende machtswellust vervulde grondpersoneel in het gareel houdt. .


Nou, ik denk meer dat de kerk daar later afstand van heeft genomen, moeten nemen, omdat zij niet veel anders konden!




> Waar staat in de huidige Bijbel dat Maria van Magdala een hoer is? Ik lees dat nergens. Dat heeft de latere uitleg ervan gemaakt. Overigens zijn het in het Nieuwe Testament de vrouwen die als eerste ontdekken dat Jezus is opgestaan. Verwar niet de grondtekst, die jij vervalst acht, met latere uitleg. .


Alweer, er bleef niet anders over, om dat te wijzigen, er zijn gewoon teveel bewijzen gevonden, dat Maria van Magdala geen hoer was, maar een ingewijde die de apostelen les gaf! Dat heeft men kunnen vinden in schriftelijke overleveringen, waar Maria v. M. werd vereerd en afbeeldingen waar Maria van Magdala waar zij is afgebeeld als lerares van de apostelen.




> Precies. De drie-eenheid _als leer_. Ik heb hier al zo vaak betoogd dat n van de opstellers van deze leer -Gregorius de theoloog- heeft gezegd dat dit een pogen(!) was om het grote geheim te duiden wat hen was overkomen in het komen van God naar de wereld in de gestalte van Jezus en de Heilige Geest. De leer van de drie-eenheid wil dus geen nauwgezette beschrijving van Gods essenties zijn, (Snowwhite zou hier zeggen: Zijn eigenschappen) maar een aanduiding van Gods grote geheim en het grote geheim van Zijn ontferming in Christus naar de wereld toe. Dat is heel wat anders dan een pasfoto willen maken van God Zelf.


Het was een poging om het grote geheim te duiden…. 
Het duiden van een geheim, of het op papier stellen van iets dat men graag wilde dat het zo was? Blijkbaar was het een zo groot geheim, dat men uit de rollen kan opmaken, dat de mensen die hem zo na waren, inclusief zijn eigen broer, niet beter wisten, dan dat Jezus een mens was. Daarom waren ze zo witheet op Paulus toen hij ging prediken dat Jezus een goddelijke status had, en de te aanbidden figuur was. Jezus heeft in ieder geval blijkbaar zijn apostelen niet over de drie-eenheid verteld. Ook staat dit niet in het NT. Hoe komt men derhalve op die gedachte? Kan toch niet anders, dan dat het een poging was, om de status van Jezus van mens/profeet/leraar te verhogen naar het goddelijke?

Bovendien, is de drie-eenheid als dogma opgenomen, dat is nog heel iets anders dan een ideetje spuien over de aard van God.

----------


## Dr. Colley

Op zich heb ik niet altijd wat tegen christenen, maar die katholieken zijn echt de ergste. Echt ik mag die mensen niet, is slecht geloof.

----------


## Dr. Colley

Ik ga zelfs zo ver dat ik Hindu's nog meer menselijk vind dan katholieken met hun duivelse 3-eenheid.

----------


## Wortel

> Nadat je geschreven had, dat bij mijn reacties de wind uit een bepaalde hoek waaide, schreef je daarna dat mijn reacties de lijn slavenburg volgt.
> In antwoord daarop stelde ik  kortheidshalve - dat mijn reacties zijn gebaseerd op de meningen van diverse mensen. Maar zoals je hebt kunnen lezen in mijn reacties, niet zomaar meningen, maar uitkomsten van (wetenschappelijk) onderzoek.
> Als ik bijvoorbeeld aangeef dat Origenes, Hironymus en Dyonisius schrijven, dat niet alleen zijn brieven (Dion.) maar ook de woorden van de Heer, de evangelin werden vervalst, dan is dat niet zo maar een mening, maar een vaststelling van feiten. Als von Tischendorf, schrijft dat er enorm veel teksten in de loop der eeuwen zijn aangepast/vervalst, dan is dat niet zo maar een mening, maar de uitkomst van wetenschappelijk onderzoek, in casu het vergelijken van het door hem opgespoorde NT uit de 4e met de teksten van het NT in de 19e eeuw.


De mainstream Schriftwetenschap heeft er een consensus over dat de geschriften zoals die in de huidige grondtekst voor ons ligt zo zuiver als mogelijk is overgeleverd. Het naakte feit dat Hironymus dit zo kan schrijven over kopisten zonder dat zijn commentaar werd "verdoezeld" door de kerk lijkt mij een bewijs dat dergelijke individuele fouten van een individuele koppist bij een eindredactie direct aan de oppervlakte kwam. Overigens was de diepste drijfveer van Tischendorf bij zijn onderzoek om de zuivere boodschap van het Nieuwe Testament op het spoor te komen.
In een rede, na de ontdekking van de Codex Sinaticus zei hij letterlijk dat _het de Voorzienigheid was die gemaakt had dat hij de Sinaticus had ontdekt, als een vol en zuiver licht op het Woord van God, om zodoende een hulp te zijn om de waarheid te verdedigen tegen alle aanvallen op het Christendom die in onze dagen (i.e. 1864) zo alledaags zijn._
Verwar Tischendorf niet met Slavenburg.
wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Dr. Colley

@Wortel

Het klopt zeker dat er in de Bijbel schriftvervalsingen staan.
Niet alles, maar sommige dingen kloppen niet.

Daarom is De Heilige Koran ook zo goed, omdat Die helemaal compleet zuiver is, vrij van vervalsingen en bedrog.

----------


## naam

> Op zich heb ik niet altijd wat tegen christenen, maar die katholieken zijn echt de ergste. Echt ik mag die mensen niet, is slecht geloof.


Lekkere vent ben jij. Vervang katholieken eens door moslims.

----------


## naam

> Ik ga zelfs zo ver dat ik Hindu's nog meer menselijk vind dan katholieken met hun duivelse 3-eenheid.


Beschrijf je schaal van menselijkheid eens. Hoe meet je dat katholieken minder menselijk zijn dan hindu's? 

Iemand die zo denkt is zelf onmenselijk.  :maf3:

----------


## Wortel

> Het klopt zeker dat er in de Bijbel schriftvervalsingen staan.
> Niet alles, maar sommige dingen kloppen niet.
> 
> Daarom is De Heilige Koran ook zo goed, omdat Die helemaal compleet zuiver is, vrij van vervalsingen en bedrog.


Hai Doc.
Heel erg van harte gefeliciteerd met de minderwaardigheid van ons christenen. We vinden het verdomde fijn dat wij onze rampzalige en kromgeleide onmenselijkheid mogen spiegelen aan de stralende van God gegeven humaniteit die ons zo ten voorbeeld wordt gehouden. We zien deze zeldzame genade slechts aan met gapende mond en puilend oog.  :oog: 
Ontroerend ook dat je 


> niet altijd wat


tegen ons christenen hebt. Er is dus nog een kans dat we in genade worden aangenomen.
Nogmaals: verdomde fijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het is nogal makkelijk, om uitkomsten die ons niet bevallen, af te doen als komend uit een bepaalde hoek en vergif.


Het ad hominem argument kent vele gezichten!
Dat jij 1 Joh 5:7 als toegevoegd beschouwt om de drievuldigheid te valideren kun je het door jou reconstrueren van een verzwegen argument noemen.

Eerder in deze draad heb ik zelf 1 Joh. 5:7 (Want Drie zijn er die getuigen in den hemel : De Vader, het Woord en de Heilige Geest; en deze drie zijn n) geplaats in de context vam 1 Joh. 5:8 (En drie zijn er die getuigen op de aarde, de geest, en het water, en het bloed, en die drie zijn _tot_ n) waarbij er met de Koran als 'het Woord' (1 Joh. 5:7 ) sprake is van een uitnodiging tot het maken van een dialectiserende beweging tussen de tekens van de [het] Schrift en de tekens van het universum.
De constructie van o.a. de zogenoemde waterdoop 'In de naam van de Vader, de Zoon en de Heilige Geest' vervangt 'het Woord' door 'de Zoon'. 
Het beginsel van de drievuldigheid kan dus ook gezien worden als een corrumperen van 1 Joh. 5:7. 

In Johannes 1:18 wordt 'de Zoon' voorzien van het predikaat '_eniggeboren'_, en '_eniggeboren'_ Zoon (Joh. 1:18) is een aanvulling op '[ . . .] Mijn _eerstgeborene'_ is Isral (Exodus 4:22) in de zin dat Jezus (vzmh) n zijnde met het Woord van Gd uit Gd komt waardoor in dit verband de metafoor Vader en Zoon' islamitisch aanvaardbaar is.
Voorgaand verschil en overeenkomst tussen '_eerstgeborene'_ en '_eniggeboren_ Zoon' zijn niet bespeuren in de paulinische theologie.

Van de hand van de prikster (prikker?) rinjea :
"Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn *enige* Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods *enige* Zoon."
Bron : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....8&postcount=85

Zoals duidelijk moge zijn uit de door rinjea gemanipuleerde Tekst van het H. Evangelie wordt Isral (vzmh) de facto _hun_ bestaansrecht ontzegd en dit ontzeggen is inherent aan het boven Mozes (vzmh) stellen van Jezus (vzmh) binnen het raamwerk van de paulinische theologie waarover Snowwhite eerder in deze draad heeft genformeerd.
Al met al is het mogelijk om, zonder de authenticiteit van de tekst van het NT in twijfel te trekken, de onmogelijkheid van het beginsel van drievuldigheid aan te tonen daarbij blijvend binnen het domein van de [het] Schrift zelf.




> De erfzondenleer heeft geen bijbelse grondslag en is eerst in de 5e eeuw tot ontwikkeling gekomen door Augustinus.


Augustinus zijn formuleringen zijn een bezegeling van het beslechten van een strijd die drie eeuwen geduurd heeft.
Bij het neerdalen van de Thora zijn de vrouwen van deze wereld (incl. niet-jodinnen) voorgoed gereinigd van hun spirituele onreinheid die zoals de Koran leert veroorzaakt is door Adam.

Het paulinische 1 Timothes 2:14 (En niet is Adam is niet verleid geworden, maar de vrouw verleid zijnde is in overtreding geweest) is in de tweede eeuw geadapteerd in Egypte en deze paulinische traditie was en is helaas nog steeds de legitimatie van meisjesbesnijdenis onder koptische christenen in Egypte en meerdere afrikaanse landen.
De onderlinge verhouding tussen man en vrouw binnen de erfzonde wordt vanuit de paulinsche tradities beschreven als dat de altijd van nature slechte man, de altijd van nature slechte vrouw verleidt.
De erfzonde heeft dus - indien je de paulinische tradities tot de Bijbel rekent - een bijbelse grondslag.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik hoop dat de *medemenselijkheid* waarvan de Koran spreekt toch bij menig moslim *zwaarder* zal wegen *dan dit harde oordeel van shirk* waarin geen christen zich zal herkennen.


In Rotterdam-Vreewijk waar jij volgens jouw eigen posts woont of waar jij goed bekend (mee) bent, staat op de hoek van de Bree, de Kerk van de Heilige Drieenheid.
De vele bijgebouwen, die deze kerk telt, wordt verhuurd aan een islamitische school.
Ook op deze school leren de kinderen dat het eten van varkensvlees door christenen niet haram (onrein) maar halal (rein) is omdat het christenen nu eenmaal toegestaan is om varkensvlees te eten.
Evenzo geldt dat het aanvaarden van de drievuldigheid door christenen hun niet monothest af maakt.
Uit jouw moraliserend stellen van 'medemenselijkheid als zwaarder wegend dan dit harde oordeel van shirk' tracht jij alweer (tevergeefs!) een tweedeling aan te brengen onder moslims en deze tweedeling is en blijft gebaseerd op de tweedeling 'rekkelijken en preciezen'. 




> De leer van de drie-eenheid wil dus geen nauwgezette beschrijving van Gods essenties zijn, (*Snowwhite zou hier zeggen: Zijn eigenschappen*) maar een aanduiding van Gods grote geheim en het grote geheim van Zijn ontferming in Christus naar de wereld toe. Dat is heel wat anders dan een pasfoto willen maken van God Zelf.


Snowwhite doet niet aan eigenschapsdualisme (incarnation = property dualism); net als kinderen die hun eerste onderricht in de Koran hebben mogen krijgen weet Snowwhite namelijk : Zijn 99 schoonste Namen = Zijn 99 Perfecte attributen.

----------


## Wortel

> Snowwhite doet niet aan eigenschapsdualisme (incarnation = property dualism); net als kinderen die hun eerste onderricht in de Koran hebben mogen krijgen weet Snowwhite namelijk : Zijn 99 schoonste Namen = Zijn 99 Perfecte attributen.


Mijn waarneming kwam bij het volgende citaat van Snowwhite vandaan:




> En Shirk in el Asmaa was Sifaat omdat, Jezus vzmh tegelijkertijd God en mens is, en dit is in strijd met Allah's Namen en Eigenschappen.


Die 99 schoonste namen lijken trouwens op meerdere plaatsen verdacht veel op de namen die Tenach, Nieuwe Testament en christelijke traditie aan Allah geven. Een paar jaar geleden hadden we hier op Zuid in een kerk een kerstsstal staan met daarin een video waarin alle verschillende namen van God in Jodendom, Christendom en Islam door elkaar heen elkaar afwisselden. Na korte tijd kon je al niet meer zien welke traditie welke naam aan de Eeuwige gaf. Die plek was met recht een plek van Vrede.




> In Rotterdam-Vreewijk waar jij volgens jouw eigen posts woont of waar jij goed bekend (mee) bent, staat op de hoek van de Bree, de Kerk van de Heilige Drieenheid.
> De vele bijgebouwen, die deze kerk telt, wordt verhuurd aan een islamitische school.
> Ook op deze school leren de kinderen dat het eten van varkensvlees door christenen niet haram (onrein) maar halal (rein) is omdat het christenen nu eenmaal toegestaan is om varkensvlees te eten.
> Evenzo geldt dat het aanvaarden van de drievuldigheid door christenen hun niet monothest af maakt.
> Uit jouw moraliserend stellen van 'medemenselijkheid als zwaarder wegend dan dit harde oordeel van shirk' tracht jij alweer (tevergeefs!) een tweedeling aan te brengen onder moslims en deze tweedeling is en blijft gebaseerd op de tweedeling 'rekkelijken en preciezen'.


Klaarblijkelijk wonen we in het Rotterdamse dichter bij elkaar dan wij in eerste instantie vermoedden. Ik stel voor dat wij daar dit gesprek voortzetten. Het doet me overigens deugd te vernemen dat aan Islamitische kinderen wordt geleerd dat ook christenen monothesten zijn, want dat zijn ze ook.
De kerk heet trouwens de 'kerk van de Kruisvinding' en de parochie heet Heilige Drie-eenheid parochie. De Protestantse Breepleinkerk daartegenover, waar destijds een brandbom door de ramen ging, is voor mij zeer bekend terrein.

----------


## Dr. Colley

> Hai Doc.
> Heel erg van harte gefeliciteerd met de minderwaardigheid van ons christenen. We vinden het verdomde fijn dat wij onze rampzalige en kromgeleide onmenselijkheid mogen spiegelen aan de stralende van God gegeven humaniteit die ons zo ten voorbeeld wordt gehouden. We zien deze zeldzame genade slechts aan met gapende mond en puilend oog. 
> Ontroerend ook dat je tegen ons christenen hebt. Er is dus nog een kans dat we in genade worden aangenomen.
> Nogmaals: verdomde fijn.


Dank je voor je felicitatie, maar daar heb ik niets voor gedaan, hebben jullie zelf verdiend die minderwaardigheid.

Zeg ik dat ik tegen christenen ben? Je moet toch echt beter lezen hoor! Ik zeg toch dat ze niet allemaal even slecht zijn.

----------


## Wortel

> Dank je voor je felicitatie, maar daar heb ik niets voor gedaan, hebben jullie zelf verdiend die minderwaardigheid.


Ja, de verhoudingen zijn glashelder. Deze interpretatie laat de Islam weer van zijn mooiste kant zien. 




> Zeg ik dat ik tegen christenen ben? Je moet toch echt beter lezen hoor! Ik zeg toch dat ze niet allemaal even slecht zijn.


Dat is een hele opluchting, zeg. :moe:  
Lees de Qur'an nog eens goed door over medemenselijkheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel




> En Shirk in el Asmaa was Sifaat omdat, Jezus vzmh tegelijkertijd God en mens is, en dit is in strijd met Allah's Namen en Eigenschappen.


112 Al-Ichlaas

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
2. Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 
3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 
4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."

----------


## Snowwhite

> Die 99 schoonste namen lijken trouwens op meerdere plaatsen *verdacht* veel op de namen die Tenach, Nieuwe Testament en christelijke traditie aan Allah geven. Een paar jaar geleden hadden we hier op Zuid in een kerk een kerstsstal staan met daarin een video waarin alle verschillende namen van God in Jodendom, Christendom en Islam door elkaar heen elkaar afwisselden. Na korte tijd kon je al niet meer zien welke traditie welke naam aan de Eeuwige gaf. Die plek was met recht een plek van Vrede.


Wat suggereer je met het woordje "verdacht" Wortel?

----------


## Charlus

> Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig.


Meerdere mensen vragen zich af waarom in dat geval de mensheid bestaat. Een van zijn schoonste namen schijnt 'de Behoefteloze' te zijn. Commentaar van forumlid Mark61 elders: een behoefteloze schept niet. Inderdaad.
Een antwoord op deze heel normale en voor zover ik kan nagaan absoluut niet provocerende vraag blijft onveranderlijk uit. Ik bedoel maar, _jullie_ komen er steeds mee aanzetten in discussies met andersdenkenden. Nu ja, Rourchid voorzag Mark61 van een reaktie, dat laatste bij gebrek aan een betere term.
Twee andere korancitaten worden ook regelmatig met een aplomb van 'kijk mij eens het laatste woord hebben' van stal gehaald, die van dat er geen dwang in religie kan zijn (wat dus niets zegt over de omgang met andersdenkenden, in schrille tegenspraak met de rest van de koran) en dat je mensen mag doodmaken als ze niet onschuldig zijn.

----------


## Wortel

> Wat suggereer je met het woordje "verdacht" Wortel?


Dat bedoel ik zeer positief. Ik bedoel slechts te zeggen dat de namen die alle drie de Abrahamitische godsdiensten aan God geven op behoorlijk wat plaatsen erg op elkaar lijken of zelfs hetzelfde zijn. al-Baqi bijvoorbeeld wordt in het Christendom net zo gebruikt.

----------


## sjaen

sneeuwwitje, sneeuwwitje toch!

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik bedoel slechts te zeggen dat de namen die alle drie de Abrahamitische godsdiensten aan God geven op behoorlijk wat plaatsen erg op elkaar lijken of zelfs hetzelfde zijn.<...>


Die drie goden lijken veel op elkaar, ja.

----------


## Wortel

> Die drie goden lijken veel op elkaar, ja.


Dat die god van jou waar je niet in kan geloven nou eeuwig martelt :knipoog:

----------


## Wortel

> Dus volgens jou zijn de:
> 
> - triniteitleer
> - verzoeningsleer
> - zondeleer
> - verlossingsleer
> 
> niet de pijlers onder het christendom? Jezus is niet de zoon van God? God heeft niet zijn zoon aan het kruis laten slaan, om met zijn lijden plaatsvervangend te boeten voor de zonden van de mensheid? Ook de christen die niet wil geloven in Jezus, dat hij voor ons aan het kruis is gestorven, en de zoon van God is, verrezen is en uiteindelijk zal terugkeren, zal toch tot verlossing komen?


Nogmaals: de pijlers onder het Christendom zijn de ervaringen van en de openbaringen aan de eerste volgelingen van Jezus. Op hun schouders staat alle denkarbeid die daarnaa heeft plaatsgevonden. Lees dit eens door: 

_U kent het bekende adagium van Anselmus van Canterbury over de theologie als fides
quaerens intellectum, theologie is geloof op zoek naar inzicht. Anders gezegd: theologie is
wetenschappelijke reflectie op de openbaring en ervaring van Gods liefde. Die fundamentele
ervaring van liefde, agap, caritas, ligt ten grondslag aan een reeks van even
fundamentele intuties van gelovigen en theologen waarin zij Gd ervaren als Persoon, en
waarin zij ook zichzlf, hun eigen mens-zijn, leerden ontdekken als persoon.
Want liefde impliceert relaties tussen personen, impliceert de vrijheid van de ander mij lief te
hebben, en de vrijheid van mijzelf die liefde te ontvangen of af te wijzen, wat zonde is. De
bron van de geschonken liefde wordt ervaren als transcendent, de transcendentie van een
Persoon met een hoofdletter. De mens is in eerste instantie ontvanger en hoorder, en
vervolgens ook gever en spreker, - ook in vrijheid, als persoon. Zoals ook zonde en schuld, als
keerzijde van de liefde, vrijheid en verantwoordelijkheid impliceren.
Vanuit deze fundamentele ervaring van liefde en vrijheid, die om te beginnen door apostel
Paulus in zijn brieven breed wordt gethematiseerd, zagen de christelijke denkers zich
genspireerd en genoodzaakt om tegenover de antieke filosofie een andere metafysica,
scheppingsleer en antropologie te ontwikkelen. Geen deterministische werkelijkheidsopvatting,
maar contingente schepping; een mens die niet alleen driften en verstand heeft, maar ook een
vrije wil; de mens, niet als een in zichzelf besloten tre en soi maar een relationeel en op de
transcendente God aangelegd wezen.
Er groeide ook een nieuw besef van tijd en geschiedenis, want in het licht van Gods vrijheid is
de toekomst altijd weer nieuw, is er werkelijk verrassing mogelijk, is geschiedenis meer dan de
ewige Wiederkehr des Gleichen.
Eeuw na eeuw harde theologische en wijsgerige arbeid was nodig om de joods-christelijke
oerervaring van de liefde, van de persoonlijke God die zich daarin openbaarde, te vertalen
in nieuwe theologie en wijsbegeerte. Arbeid die heeft geleid tot een grootse traditie die
helaas te weinig gekend en gewaardeerd wordt.
Sartre schrijft over de vrijheid van de mens, de eenzame mens die gedoemd is te kiezen,
condamn a tre libre, die anders had kunnen kiezen als hij eenmaal gekozen heeft. Daarin
herken je nog de middeleeuwse analyses - bijv. bij Duns Scotus - van de menselijke
keuzevrijheid. Maar bij Sartre is de mens met zijn vrijheid uit zijn schepselmatig verband
gerukt en overgeleverd aan de eenzaamheid van existentialistische leegte.
Wanneer wij God verliezen als een Persoon tegenover die waarachtig bestaat, verliezen wij
ook onszelf en elkaar als persoon, want de Eeuwige is het persoonlijke Tegenover, tegenover
wie wij zelf eindelijk ook authentiek persoon kunnen worden._

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenmorgen Wortel,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Dat is nu precies wat ik al schreef in de bijbel staan er ook Eigenschappen:

Allah/God heeft Eigenschappen: Allah is Alwijs, Allah is Alziend, Allah is Genadevol. Allah's Namen zeggen iets over Allah: el Hakiem = de Alwijze.

In de bijbel worden Eigenschappen van God genoemd:

HEER, God van Isral, u bent rechtvaardig Ezra 9,15
Dus God is barmhartig voor wie hij wil en maakt halsstarrig wie hij wil. Rom 9,18

Er is maar 1 God


Overigens wat betreft de Naam el Baqi, daarover verschillen de meningen onderling. De hadith (overlevering) die deze naam vermeldt wordt door sommige geleerden gezien als zwak.

Ter info, het is wel een lang stukje, maar misschien voor de moslim die toevallig aan komt waaien…..

A well known hadith concerning the names of Allah is the following: Abu Huraira reported that the Messenger of Allah, said, "Allah has ninety-nite names. He who 'ahsaha' [enumerates them, believes in them, ponders their meanings, worships Allah by them and supplicates with them, and acts by them according to one's belief in them] will enter Paradise. He is God other than whom there is no god, the Compassionate, the Merciful, the King, the Holy, the Source of Peace, the Preserver of Security..." The hadith continues to list ninety-nine names of Allah. 

This hadith was recorded by at-Tirmidhi and others. Ibn Majah also has recorded something similar to it. In English, it may be found in a number of works, including Mishkat al-Masabih. 

This hadith is well-known among the scholars of hadith to be a weak hadith. Most of them consider the actual listing of the names as a later addition by one of the narrators of the hadith and some narrators mistakenly included it as part of the hadith. Among those scholars who reject this hadith as weak are at-Tirmidhi, al-Baihaqi, ibn Hazm, al-Dawudi, ibn Taymiya, ibn Katheer, ibn Hajr, al-Juwaini, ibn Baz, al-Albani, ibn Uthaimin and Abdul Qadir al-Arnaut. 

However, it must be noted that there is an authentic hadith with the following wording, that does not include the listing of the names of Allah: Abu Huraira reported that the Messenger of Allah said, "Allah has ninety-nine names, one hundred less one. Whoever ahsaha will enter Paradise. (Recorded by al-Bukhari and Muslim) 

SOME ADDITIONAL POINTS 

A problem that results from the above hadith -- which seems to be the basis for the posters that are made of the ninety-nine names of Allah -- is that it contains some names which are not considered names of Allah. That is, ignoring this weak hadith, there is no authentic hadith or Quranic verse that offers evidence that those names are from the names of Allah. Since the names of Allah must be based on revelation from Allah (the Quran and Sunnah), if there is no authentic proof for specific names, they cannot be called one of the names of Allah. An example from the above hadith is the name al-Rasheed. There is no Quranic verse or authentic hadith that states this name. Hence, one cannot claim it as a name of Allah. Other commonly heard names that apparently are not from the names of Allah are *al-Baqi*, al-Sitaar and al-Naasir. 

It should be noted that the hadith states that Allah has ninety-nine names, one hundred less one, is not meant to be all inclusive. That is, it does not mean that Allah has ninety-nine and only ninety-nine names. Indeed, in going through the Quran and authentic hadith of the Prophet (peace be upon him) many scholars have been able to discover more than ninety-nine names of Allah. Furthermore, many scholars have concluded that Allah has an infinite number of names. This opinion is based on the following hadith. The Prophet (peace be upon him) made the following supplication, "[O Allah], I ask you of you by every name that You have named yourself or that You have revealed in Your book or that You have taught any of Your creation or that You have kept hidden, in the unseen knowledge, with Yourself." (Recorded by Ahmad, According to al-Albani, it is sahih.)

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik was overigens gisteren aan het lezen in een boek van ibn taymiyyah: the world of the jinn. Ibn Taymiyah heeft zelfs in de gevangenis gezeten vanwege zijn (anti-soefistische) fatwa dat men niet een reis mag maken om het graf van een "saint" te bezoeken. Onmogelijk voor mij dat hij een soefie was Wortel. Je moet kijken naar iemands uitspraken en daden, niet naar wat andere mensen, zoals de orientalist (orientalisten zijn niet te vertrouwen….) George Makdisi schrijft. In de Koran staat:

49:6. O gij gelovigen, indien een slecht persoon u nieuws brengt, *onderzoekt* het nauwkeurig opdat gij sommige mensen niet in onwetendheid schaadt en naderhand spijt krijgt van hetgeen gij hebt gedaan. 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Rourchid

> Die 99 schoonste namen lijken trouwens op meerdere plaatsen verdacht veel op de namen die Tenach, Nieuwe Testament en christelijke traditie aan Allah geven.


De 99 namen in de islam en het niet noemen van de naam in het jodendom, geeft beide het mysterie aan.
Op zich is de constructie van de drie-eenheid ook een aanduiding van het mysterie.
Echter de incarnatie van Gd in Jezus (vzmh), inherent aan de constructie van drie-eenheid, suggereert dat incarnatie een (perfect) attribuut van Gd zou zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> SOME ADDITIONAL POINTS


As-salamoe 'aleiki 

Er zijn twee lijsten te weten de onderwijskundige lijst en de reguliere lijst.
De eerste dient o.a. het onderwijs van het Arabisch aan niet-arabischtaligen waardoor deze lijst met inbegrip van 'ar-Rashid (nr. 98), dat niet eens in een hadith voorkomt, is toegestaan.
Zie ook : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=188892

ma'a al salama

----------


## At Ayt

> Meerdere mensen vragen zich af waarom in dat geval de mensheid bestaat. Een van zijn schoonste namen schijnt 'de Behoefteloze' te zijn. Commentaar van forumlid Mark61 elders: een behoefteloze schept niet. Inderdaad.
> 
> 
> 
> Nu ja, Rourchid voorzag Mark61 van een reaktie, dat laatste bij gebrek aan een betere term.


waarom de mens geschapen is volgens de islaam zal je inmiddels wel uitgelegd zijn neem ik aan, maar daar neem je waarschijnlijk geen genoegen mee.. je bent immers athest en dan verwerp je nu eenmaal de leer vd islaam..
het wordt oppassen als je een malloot als mark61 erbij gaat betrekken want dat figuur heeft werkelijk nog nooit ook maar iets zinnigs weten te melden over de islaam of over moslims en zo aan je reaktie te zien is hij ook dit keer weer lekker onzinnig bezig..
de eigenschap van allaah waar jij het over hebt is _'de zelftoereikende'_ en dat betekent dat hij niet een ander nodig heeft om te bestaan.. god is niet geschapen en is niet afhankelijk van anderen.. de vraag waarom hij iets schept waar hij geen behoefte aan heeft slaat dan ook nergens op want dat heeft geen betrekking op de naam _'de zelftoereikende'_..


dat rourchid berhaupt nog serieus reageert op figuren als mark61 is me een raadsel.. het zal zijn goedheid wel zijn dat hij blijkbaar het geduld opbrengt om toch nog antwoorden te geven in de wetenschap dat er nuttigere zaken te doen zijn..

----------


## At Ayt

> sneeuwwitje, sneeuwwitje toch!


want?

----------


## sjaen

> want?


At Ayt toch! heb jij geen klompen?!

----------


## Thermopylae

> Nogmaals: de pijlers onder het Christendom zijn de ervaringen van en de openbaringen aan de eerste volgelingen van Jezus. Op hun schouders staat alle denkarbeid die daarnaa heeft plaatsgevonden. Lees dit eens door: 
> 
> _U kent het bekende adagium van Anselmus van Canterbury over de theologie als fides
> quaerens intellectum, theologie is geloof op zoek naar inzicht. Anders gezegd: theologie is
> wetenschappelijke reflectie op de openbaring en ervaring van Gods liefde. Die fundamentele
> ervaring van liefde, ‘agap’, ‘caritas’, ligt ten grondslag aan een reeks van even
> fundamentele intuties van gelovigen en theologen waarin zij Gd ervaren als Persoon, en
> waarin zij ook zichzlf, hun eigen mens-zijn, leerden ontdekken als ‘persoon’.
> Want liefde impliceert relaties tussen personen, impliceert de vrijheid van de ander mij lief te
> ...


Als volgens jou de drie-eenheidleer, geen fundament is van het christendom, dan zijn er dus christenen die wel en niet in die leer geloven?
Dan is met Jezus, niet de zoon van God aan het kruis genageld? Dus is het christendom genoemd naar een mens? 

Idem verzoeningsleer.
De verzoeningsleer is een van de belangrijkste leerstellingen van het christendom. Het werd op het concilie van Nicea in 325 expliciet verwoord als een kernpunt van de Kerk.
In de evangelin van het NT wordt verteld hoe Jezus stierf aan het kruis. Bisschop Irenaeus van Lyon formuleerde omstreeks 180 de leerstelling dat de kruisdood van Jezus een onderdeel was van Gods heilsplan met de mensheid. Jezus zou aan het kruis zijn gestorven om met zijn lijden plaatsvervangend te boeten voor de zonden van de mensheid. 
Als de drie-eenheid geen fundament is van het christendom, dan betrof dat offer van God “slechts” een mens die aan het kruis werd geslagen?

Idem verlossingsleer. Als dat geen fundament is van het christendom, hoe kan de christen dan verlost worden? Dat kan immers alleen volgens deze leer, als men geloofd dat Jezus als zoon van God, voor de mensen aan het kruis is gestorven, als verzoening van alle zonden van de mensen?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Die drie goden lijken veel op elkaar, ja.
> 
> 
> Dat die god van jou waar je niet in kan geloven nou eeuwig martelt


Zelfs na enig herkauwen van je mededeling kan ik niet anders concluderen dan dat zij niet correct is. De god waarin ik verkies niet te geloven is jouw god, niet de mijne. Je weet wel, de eeuwig martelende. Waarom geloof jij in een god die verklaart dat hij zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt? Zo langzamerhand begin ik zowaar een geloof aan te hangen, en wel het geloof in een (genetisch bepaald?) moraaldefect bij gelovigen. Dit gezien de virtuele glazige blikken. Ziende blind ahw.

----------


## Wortel

> De 99 namen in de islam en het niet noemen van de naam in het jodendom, geeft beide het mysterie aan.
> Op zich is de constructie van de drie-eenheid ook een aanduiding van het mysterie.


Zeker. Daarom moet de Drie-eenheid niet vergeleken worden met de term van Wahid. De Drie-eenheid is niet geen absolute beschrijving van Gods laatste werkelijkheid maar een duiding daarvan, op grond van die grote ervaring van het eerste begin met Jezus en de Heilige Geest.




> Echter de incarnatie van Gd in Jezus (vzmh), inherent aan de constructie van drie-eenheid, suggereert dat incarnatie een (perfect) attribuut van Gd zou zijn.


Dat suggereert ze alleen maar op deze omdat de Islamitische theologiebeoefening zo werkt en dat begrippenapparaat zo hanteert. Overigens is juist over de filosofische reikwijdte van die incarnatie heel veel gediscussieerd in de eerste eeuwen van het Christendom. Maar een driegodendom is het nooit geweest. 




> Als volgens jou de drie-eenheidleer, geen fundament is van het christendom, dan zijn er dus christenen die wel en niet in die leer geloven?
> Dan is met Jezus, niet de zoon van God aan het kruis genageld? Dus is het christendom genoemd naar een mens?


Er zijn christenen die er verschillende interpretaties op na houden, net als in Islam en Jodendom. Voor de n ligt het accent op God als eeuwige Vader, voor een ander ligt accent geheel en al op Jezus als -zeg maar- goddelijk aanspreekpunt. Dat heeft te maken met hoe de persoonlijke bedding van een gelovige stroomt. Die verschilende interpretaties laten wel het centrale gegeven staan, namelijk dat de mens Jezus een initiatief was van God Zelf. En dat inderdaad uit ontferming over de mens.




> De verzoeningsleer is een van de belangrijkste leerstellingen van het christendom. Het werd op het concilie van Nicea in 325 expliciet verwoord als een kernpunt van de Kerk.
> In de evangelin van het NT wordt verteld hoe Jezus stierf aan het kruis. Bisschop Irenaeus van Lyon formuleerde omstreeks 180 de leerstelling dat de kruisdood van Jezus een onderdeel was van Gods heilsplan met de mensheid. Jezus zou aan het kruis zijn gestorven om met zijn lijden plaatsvervangend te boeten voor de zonden van de mensheid.


Eerder in deze draad zie van mijn hand een betoog dat mijn gedachten over deze theologie weergeeft. Even zoeken, dus. 




> Als dat geen fundament is van het christendom, hoe kan de christen dan verlost worden? Dat kan immers alleen volgens deze leer, als men geloofd dat Jezus als zoon van God, voor de mensen aan het kruis is gestorven, als verzoening van alle zonden van de mensen?


Je wordt niet en nooit verlost door een leer. Je mag geloven verlost te worden door de wijze waarop God in Christus werkzaam is en is geweest. Inderdaad: voor alle mensen. Een leer is een latere reflectie op dat Gebeuren en het is Gods barmhartigheid dat daarin speelruimte is voor verschillende interpretaties.




> De god waarin ik verkies niet te geloven is jouw god, niet de mijne. Je weet wel, de eeuwig martelende. Waarom geloof jij in een god die verklaart dat hij zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt?


Waarom geloof jij dat ik van jou perse moet geloven in langorige tapdansende konijnen?

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik was overigens gisteren aan het lezen in een boek van ibn taymiyyah: the world of the jinn. Ibn Taymiyah heeft zelfs in de gevangenis gezeten vanwege zijn (anti-soefistische) fatwa dat men niet een reis mag maken om het graf van een "saint" te bezoeken. Onmogelijk voor mij dat hij een soefie was Wortel. Je moet kijken naar iemands uitspraken en daden, niet naar wat andere mensen, zoals de orientalist (orientalisten zijn niet te vertrouwen….) George Makdisi schrijft. In de Koran staat:
> 
> 49:6. O gij gelovigen, indien een slecht persoon u nieuws brengt, *onderzoekt* het nauwkeurig opdat gij sommige mensen niet in onwetendheid schaadt en naderhand spijt krijgt van hetgeen gij hebt gedaan. 
> 
> Groetjes Snow


als je er vanuit gaat dat elke orintalist slecht en onbetrouwbaar is dan ga je heel erg kort door de bocht.. daarbij onderbouwd george makdisi zijn argumenten op basis van islamitsische bronnen en als je denkt dat hij onzin staat te verkopen dan zul je op basis van dezelfde bronnen of andere islamitische bronnen moeten onderbouwen waarom zijn betoog niet klopt.. het argument dat hij als orintalist onbetrouwbaar en slecht is kan natuurlijk niet geaccepteerd worden.. ook je argument dat imaam taymiyyah het afreizen naar de graven van soefie sheikhs verbood en daarom zelf geen soefie kon zijn is te kort door de bocht..
zijn mening dat het verboden is om naar de graven van soefie sheikhs af te reizen gold niet alleen voor soefies en hun overleden soefie sheikhs.. het was ook van toepassing op anderen.. daarnaast zegt het verder helemaal niets of hij wel of niet een soefie was..

interessant is dat weer een andere orintalist als laoust, die zich intensief met het werk van imaam taymiyyah heeft beziggehouden, tot de ontdekking kwam dat er soefiie begrippen in de terminologie van imaam tamiyyah zat wat bij hem deed vermoeden dat imaam taymiyyah op z'n minst bekend en benvloed moet zijn geweest met het soefisme.. ook de naamgever vd soefie orde waar imaam taymiyyah officieel bij was ingewijd, maakte gebruik van soefisme in het fiqh : 
He (sheikh al-qadir jilani) asked that his followers should maintain the same strict standard of adherence to all the ramifications of Islamic Law as he did himself, for he looked upon the Shariah as the mainspring of all spiritual progress. Insistence upon this point not only forged a bond between the jurists and the mystics, but also ensured that there would be a just equilibrium between the varying interpretations of the spirit and letter of Islamic Law.
In his works and sermons, he makes frequent mention of Imam Ahmad ibn Hanbal, and in many matters of religious importance, his stance was certaintly influenced by his connection with the Hanbali School of Islamic jurisprudence.
In fact, he made Fiqh and mysticism complementary to each other and brought jurists and mystics together in their dealings with both subjects. In his elaborations on mysticism, he was always careful to keep all legal facets in view and, conversely, in explaining the principles of the law, he emphasized their spiritual implications."
uit het boek _"A simple guide to Sufism", Farida Khanam, blz. 70-71_
dat laoust soefie invloeden zag in de terminologie en gedachtegoed van imaam taymiyyah is dan ook helemaal niet vergezocht gezien zijn voorganger, sheikh al-qadir jilani, ook een hanbaliet, zelfs doelbewust bezig was om het soefisme te combineren met het fiqh en laat deze persoon nou in hoog aanzien hebben gestaan bij imaam taymiyyah..
als je er dan bij optelt dat ook andere hanbalieten lid waren binnen de qaardiriyyah orde dan is het zo gek niet dat ook imaam taymiyyah zich liet inwijden in deze orde dat tot dan toe gedomineerd werd door hanbalitische soefie sheikhs..
let wel, we hebben het hier niet over een soefie orde waarin er in extase met vuur werd gespuugd, de geloofsregels overboord werden gezet en er aan grafverering werd gedaan.. het betreft een orthodoxe soefie beweging met strikte naleving van het fiqh..

imaam taymiyyah werd trouwens begraven op een soefie begraafplaats.. 
 :tong uitsteken:  dit schreef ik even als bruggetje om dan nu op het punt te komen van begraafplaatsen bezoeken..
het speciaal afreizen naar een graf is weliswaar verboden bij een aantal schriftgeleerden maar het bezoeken van het graf van een soefie sheikh is opzich niet verboden.. 

waar imaam taymiyyah een probleem mee had was dat er niet aan de richtlijnen gehouden werden bij het bezoeken van de begraafplaasten en er bijvoorbeeld werd gebeden en er heiligenverering plaastvond alsmede het gegeven dat er veel nep-graven waren zoals dat van soefie heiligen.. in het boek _"The Right Way; A summarised Translation"_ van Shaikhul Islam Ibn Taimiyah schrijft hij : 
Most of the graves are not genuine. Genuine raves are few in number. Some scholars believe that no grave of a messenger exists except that of the Prophet Muhammad. Some hold that the Prophet Ibrahim's grave is genuine. We have confirmed reports about graves of certain saints. But is is difficult to locate the exact grave. For example, we know that many Companions are buried in Bab al-Sagheer in Damascus but since the place has been overturned many times, their graves cannot be identified exactly. Even if we are sure about the exact location of a particular grave, this does not justify any act of innovation.
blz. 67/68

en verder schrijft hij in hetzelfde boek :

*Saint's graves*
Same holds true for graves of Messengers and saints, be they genuine or fake. Rather, this ruling applies to graves of all Muslims. Sunnah, no doubt, prescribes that one should respect a Muslim's grave in that it is the house of the dead Muslim. Hence one should not throw rubbish there nor should it be trampled upon. According to Ulema, one should not sit while reclining on graves. Likewise, one should avoid doing or saying anything bad near graves. It is desirable that one should send blessings on the dead when one visits graves and pray for them. One's status determines the degree of obligation.

*Supplication for the dead*
It is narrated by Buraydah that, 
_"when Companions went to graveyard, the Prophet (.wt,,J*rL-j 4. ) directed them to make this supplication: "Greeting be upon the believing and Muslim inhabitants of this place. We would meet you soon if Allah wills. We seek peace for us and for you. " (Muslim)._

Abu Huraira reports that,
_"when the Prophet went to a graveyard he said: "0 believers! Greetings be upon you. We will soon meet you if AlIah wills. "_

In a detailed report by Ayesha it is stated that the Prophet said:
_Jibrail has informed me that my Lord wants me to visit the Baqee' graveyard and pray for the forgiveness of the dead. " Ayesha asked him how one should supplicate for the dead. He taught her this supplication: "0 Believers and Muslims! Peace be upon you! May Allah have mercy on those who have preceded us and those who would follow us. We would meet you when Allah wills" (Muslim)._

In the Hadith collection of Ibn Majah is cited this report on the authority of Ayesha that 
_"The Prophet was absent from his room one night. When I looked for him, he was in al*Baqee' graveyard, making this supplication".
"Peace be upon you 0 Muslims! May Allah have mercy on you and those who follow you We shall Insha Allah join you. May Allah not deprive us of reward and not put us to some trial. "_

According to Ibn Abbas, on observing the graveyard in
Madina the Prophet said:
_"Peace be upon you, 0 inhabitants of graves! May Allah forgive you and us. You preceded us and we are to follow you" (Tirmidhi)._

It is learnt from Hadith that he (profeet mohammed) offered funeral prayer for Uhud martyrs after eight years of the battle.. It is related by Abu Daud on the authority of Uthman that after burying the dead, Prophet faced the grave and directed his Companions:
_"Seek forgiveness and steadfastness for your brother in that he is about to be questioned. "_

This was the Prophet's conduct which he directed his Ummah to follow. Whenever he buried the dead or visited graves or passed that way, he would do the same. He would greet them as he did to the living ones. Moreover, it constitutes a supplication for the dead in the same manner one offers supplication for the living beings. While praying for the dead one prays for himself and for all the Muslims. This again was the practice of the Prophet Wand of the early Muslims. This practice is prescribed by Shari'ah hence his Companions followed the same on visiting the Prophet's grave.
It is related by Ibn Batta that someone asked Nafey whether Abdullah Ibn Umar greeted at the Prophet's grave. He replied in affirmative adding that he had seen him doing it many times. And he used to say: "Peace be upon the Prophet, on Abu Bakr and on my father Umar." And then he would retire. The same report appears in Imam Malik's hadith collection.

*Visiting Graves*
Visiting graves is, in principle, permissible, including even the graves of the unbelievers. In the collection of Muslim it is narrate4by Abu Hurairah that the Prophet said:
_"I asked Allah's permission to pray for the forgiveness of my mother which was turned down. I was, however, allowed to visit her grave. "_

It is also reported in Saheeh Muslim that,
_'when the Prophet visited the grave of his
mother, he cried so profusely that it moved others to tears. Then he said, "I sought Allah's permission to pray for her forgivness which was refused. But visit of graves has been permitted. Hence visit graves in that it reminds one of death. "_

It is reported on the authority of Buraidah in Saheeh Muslim that the Prophet said:
_"I had prohibited you from visiting graves. Now onwards you may, however, visit these. "_

"According to the report quoted by Ahmad and Nas'ai he said:
_"One is free to visit graves. Now onwards you may visit these, for it would remind you of the Hereafter."_

*Undertaking a journey for visiting graves*
Ulema are in disagreement on the point whether it is permissible to undertake a journey for visiting the grave. For a group of Ulema it is not permissible, rather it constitutes a sin in that such a journey falls in the category of innovation. None of the early Muslims undertook such a journey. According to Hadith cited in Al-Bukhari and Muslim, one may undertake a journey of only three places, the Ka'aba, the Prophet's mosque and Al-Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem. This directive is general and applies to all journeys whether for visiting a mosque or a tomb or any other place for seeking Allah's pleasure. In order to substantiate their view these Ulema cite the following report. When Abi Basrah saw Abu Huraira returning from the Mount Tur, the place where Allah had spoken to Prophet Moses (,%it d. ), he said: "Had I seen you before going there, you would not have undertaken this journey. For the Prophet said:
_"A journey can be undertaken for visiting only three mosques."_

On the basis of the above Hadith he concluded that the Mount Tur and other such spots belong to the category of the places for which one cannot undertake a journey. Same holds true for undertaking a journey for visiting a mosque other than the three specified in Hadith. 

In the opinion of another group of Ulema such a journey is permissible. This view is held by Al-Ghazzali and other scholars of the later period. This view, to the best of my knowledge, is not shared by any classical scholar. For them it is not an absolute directive and such a journey is not covered by it, fora journey undertaken for visiting one's parents, Ulema and friends or for other permissible worldly matters is perfectly all right. All scholars are, however, unanimous in their view that the acts of innovation committed at graves are unlawful.

The Right Way
A Summarised Translation
Shaikhul Islam Ibn Taimiyah
blz. 73-79

(noot : uiteraard bracht imaam taymiyyah steeds de arabische smeekbede aan de profeet tijdens het schrijven van zijn naam maar omdat dit in het arabisch was geschreven viel dit steeds weg tijdens het scannen)


we selaam,

----------


## At Ayt

> At Ayt toch! heb jij geen klompen?!


klompen doen hun werk uitstekend op de onverharde hollandse grond maar in een stad als amsterdam zou het een hels lawaai maken met onnodig pijn aan de voeten.. 
 :tong uitsteken:  we hebben hier trouwens wel klompen op zolder liggen  :nl: 
doe mij echter maar slippers.. en nee op mn slippers kan ik het niet aanvoelen..

----------


## Thermopylae

> Je wordt niet en nooit verlost door een leer. Je mag geloven verlost te worden door de wijze waarop God in Christus werkzaam is en is geweest. Inderdaad: voor alle mensen. Een leer is een latere reflectie op dat Gebeuren en het is Gods barmhartigheid dat daarin speelruimte is voor verschillende interpretaties.




Uiteraard doet een leer op zichzelf niets. Een kerkleer is een begripmatige, door een religieuze gemeenschap aanvaarde uidrukking van een religieus geloof. De verlossing van een christen vindt plaats, als wordt geloofd dat Jezus als zoon van God, voor de mensen aan het kruis is gestorven, als verzoening van alle zonden van de mensen.
Als een christen om te beginnen niet gelooft in de drie-eenheid, dan is dus niet voldaan aan deze voorwaarde, om te worden verlost.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Meerdere mensen vragen zich af waarom in dat geval de mensheid bestaat. Een van zijn schoonste namen schijnt 'de Behoefteloze' te zijn. Commentaar van forumlid Mark61 elders: een behoefteloze schept niet. Inderdaad.
> Een antwoord op deze heel normale en voor zover ik kan nagaan absoluut niet provocerende vraag blijft onveranderlijk uit. Ik bedoel maar, _jullie_ komen er steeds mee aanzetten in discussies met andersdenkenden. Nu ja, Rourchid voorzag Mark61 van een reaktie, dat laatste bij gebrek aan een betere term.
> Twee andere korancitaten worden ook regelmatig met een aplomb van 'kijk mij eens het laatste woord hebben' van stal gehaald, die van dat er geen dwang in religie kan zijn (wat dus niets zegt over de omgang met andersdenkenden, in schrille tegenspraak met de rest van de koran) en dat je mensen mag doodmaken als ze niet onschuldig zijn.
> 
> 
> waarom de mens geschapen is volgens de islaam zal je inmiddels wel uitgelegd zijn neem ik aan, maar daar neem je waarschijnlijk geen genoegen mee.. je bent immers athest en dan verwerp je nu eenmaal de leer vd islaam..
> ...


Nee, er is mij niet rechtstreeks uitgelegd waarom allah de mensheid geschapen heeft. In de wandelgangen heb ik wel opgevangen: om allah te aanbidden. Allah zijn eigenschap 'behoefteloos' was overigens afkomstig van Rourchid, dus je reaktie verbaast me enigszins.
Mijn tekst waar je op hebt gereageerd, had in hoofdzaak betrekking op: 



> Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig.


Hierop sluit 'zelftoereikende' inderdaad mooi aan. Nog steeds is er een strijdigheid tussen het bestaan van de mensheid en allah zijn zelftoereikendheid, maar volgens mij kan deze strijdigheid opgelost worden.
Allah is eeuwig. De aarde is tijdelijk, evenals de mens, individueel en als soort. Beschouwd in dit perspectief laat Allah voor een niet noemenswaardige tijdsspanne de mens het levenslicht zien. Dientengevolge is de mens van nul en generlei waarde voor allah. Dat is de betekenis van zijn zelftoereikendheid.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De god waarin ik verkies niet te geloven is jouw god, niet de mijne. Je weet wel, de eeuwig martelende. Waarom geloof jij in een god die verklaart dat hij zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt?
> 
> 
> Waarom geloof jij dat ik van jou perse moet geloven in langorige tapdansende konijnen?


Dat geloof hang ik zeer zeker niet aan. Daarentegen geloof jij in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt, aangezien die aktiviteit ondubbelzinnig beschreven wordt in de boeken waarop jij je geloof baseert. Hier zijn mi. twee mogelijkheden: of de schepping deugt niet, of de god deugt niet. Bij nader inzien slechts 1 mogelijkheid, want (de kwaliteit van) de schepper herkent men in (de kwaliteit van) zijn schepping.

----------


## Snowwhite

> As-salamoe 'aleika


Wa 3aleikoem assalaam wa Rahmatoellahi

De pdf file die onderaan de link stond was erg verhelderend. Ik denk dat ik het nu eindelijk begrijp. 

De bovenste lijst ook wel als *onderwijskundige lijst* geplaatst, betreft de lijst van de 99 Namen van de hadith (at tirmidhie, ibn maajah, ibn khoezayma, ibn hibbaan en anderen) waarvan geleerden zeggen dat hij zwak is.

De diverse geleerden hebben vanaf dag 1 geprobeerd de 99 namen samen te stellen maar niemand van de geleerden kan zeggen dat dit de definitieve lijst is.

De onderste lijst ook wel als *reguliere lijst* door jou geplaatst, betreft de lijst van de 99 Namen samengesteld door sheikh el Oethaimien Rahimahoellah. 

Barakalahoefiek

Sis Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Ayt later

----------


## At Ayt

> Nee, er is mij niet rechtstreeks uitgelegd waarom allah de mensheid geschapen heeft. In de wandelgangen heb ik wel opgevangen: om allah te aanbidden. Allah zijn eigenschap 'behoefteloos' was overigens afkomstig van Rourchid, dus je reaktie verbaast me enigszins.
> 
> 
> 
> Allah is eeuwig. De aarde is tijdelijk, evenals de mens, individueel en als soort. Beschouwd in dit perspectief laat Allah voor een niet noemenswaardige tijdsspanne de mens het levenslicht zien. Dientengevolge is de mens van nul en generlei waarde voor allah. Dat is de betekenis van zijn zelftoereikendheid.


de reaktie van mij was niet gericht aan rourchid maar aan jouw citaat van mark61 dat een behoefteloze niet schept..


eh, wat de interpretatie van athesten is omtrent god's eigenschappen is me volstrekt oninteressant.. het is wel een minpunt dat er hier nu op het islaamforum misvattingen staan die niet overeenkomen met de islamitische leer en het daardoor mischien verwarrend kan zijn voor meelezende moslims die niet weten dat jij een athest bent dat verkeerde info verstrekt..
mischien een suggestie voor het beheer om een soort van digitaal herkingsteken voor athesten in te voeren zodat meelezende moslims weten dat ze met een athest te maken hebben en diens info verder naast zich neer kunnen leggen..
kun je anders niet weer opnieuw _'athest gay'_ onder je naam plaatsen?

----------


## Wortel

> Daarentegen geloof jij in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt, aangezien die aktiviteit ondubbelzinnig beschreven wordt in de boeken waarop jij je geloof baseert. Hier zijn mi. twee mogelijkheden: of de schepping deugt niet, of de god deugt niet. Bij nader inzien slechts 1 mogelijkheid, want (de kwaliteit van) de schepper herkent men in (de kwaliteit van) zijn schepping.


Ik nodig je uit die "ondubbelzinnig beschreven" plaatsen dan maar eens in de Bijbel aan te wijzen. Ik blijf me er trouwens over verbazen hoe goed jij als athest (graag gedaan, Ayt) schijnt te weten wat ik allemaal zou geloven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> de reaktie van mij was niet gericht aan rourchid maar aan jouw citaat van mark61 dat een behoefteloze niet schept..
> 
> 
> eh, wat de interpretatie van athesten is omtrent god's eigenschappen is me volstrekt oninteressant.. het is wel een minpunt dat er hier nu op het islaamforum misvattingen staan die niet overeenkomen met de islamitische leer en het daardoor mischien verwarrend kan zijn voor meelezende moslims die niet weten dat jij een athest bent dat verkeerde info verstrekt..
> mischien een suggestie voor het beheer om een soort van digitaal herkingsteken voor athesten in te voeren zodat meelezende moslims weten dat ze met een athest te maken hebben en diens info verder naast zich neer kunnen leggen..
> kun je anders niet weer opnieuw _'athest gay'_ onder je naam plaatsen?



Een soort van ster bijvoorbeeld? 
De naam van dit forum is als ik het goed heb, Islam en meer.
Er wordt hier b.v. van mening gewisseld over het onderwerp drie-eenheid, geopend door een moslima. 
Je gaat er van uit, dat een atheist a priori verkeerde info verstrekt?

----------


## mark61

> waarom de mens geschapen is volgens de islaam zal je inmiddels wel uitgelegd zijn neem ik aan, maar daar neem je waarschijnlijk geen genoegen mee.. je bent immers athest en dan verwerp je nu eenmaal de leer vd islaam..
> het wordt oppassen als je een malloot als mark61 erbij gaat betrekken want dat figuur heeft werkelijk nog nooit ook maar iets zinnigs weten te melden over de islaam of over moslims en zo aan je reaktie te zien is hij ook dit keer weer lekker onzinnig bezig..
> de eigenschap van allaah waar jij het over hebt is _'de zelftoereikende'_ en dat betekent dat hij niet een ander nodig heeft om te bestaan.. god is niet geschapen en is niet afhankelijk van anderen.. de vraag waarom hij iets schept waar hij geen behoefte aan heeft slaat dan ook nergens op want dat heeft geen betrekking op de naam _'de zelftoereikende'_..
> 
> 
> dat rourchid berhaupt nog serieus reageert op figuren als mark61 is me een raadsel.. het zal zijn goedheid wel zijn dat hij blijkbaar het geduld opbrengt om toch nog antwoorden te geven in de wetenschap dat er nuttigere zaken te doen zijn..


Ik ziet dat er hier over mij geroddeld en gelogen word  :lachu: 

1) ROURCHID, jouw grote geleerde islamologenvriend, kwam spontaan met de kreet 'behoefteloze'. Ik heb daar _niets_ mee te maken.

2) ALs ik vervolgens beweer dat een behoefteloze niet schept, is dat geen deskundig islamologotheologisch commentaar, edoch, _logisch_ commentaar. 

Zoals al zo vaak gezegd kan je niet tegelijkertijd in antropomorfe termen over god praten en tegelijk beweren dat ie zich onttrekt aan enige voor mensen begrijpelijke beschrijving / begrip, you name it. Tis teen of tander.

3) Mijn kennis van de islam is zeer redelijk, en vooral: veel _ruimer_ dan die van jou. Jij weet alleen maar wat over orthodoxe soennitische islam. Bovendien stel je je vaak gigantisch orthodox aan, terwijl je dat zelf helemaal niet bent. Werkelijk.

Rourchid is in het geheel niet serieus te nemen; niet in zijn spontane uitingen, zoals jij zojuist zelf hebt aangetoond; en in zijn reacties al helemaaaaal niet.

Dus wil je je domme gezwets terugnemen? Je beledigt me. Ga de Talibaan bijstaan ofzo.

----------


## mark61

> de reaktie van mij was niet gericht aan rourchid maar aan jouw citaat van mark61 dat een behoefteloze niet schept..
> 
> eh, wat de interpretatie van athesten is omtrent god's eigenschappen is me volstrekt oninteressant..


Daar gaat het hier helemaal niet om; het gaat hier om de betekenis van een Nederlands woord. Daar ben ik heel goed in. 

Gelovigen gaan dan altijd draaien en zeggen dan dat het woord in kwestie iets heeeel anders betekent dan het betekent. Zo wordt elk gesprek zinloos. Wegens a priori wancommunicatie. Gelovigen hebben door de eeuwen heen kasten vol met dit soort dooddoeners verzameld.




> het is wel een minpunt dat er hier nu op het islaamforum misvattingen staan die niet overeenkomen met de islamitische leer en het daardoor mischien verwarrend kan zijn voor meelezende moslims die niet weten dat jij een athest bent dat verkeerde info verstrekt..
> mischien een suggestie voor het beheer om een soort van digitaal herkingsteken voor athesten in te voeren zodat meelezende moslims weten dat ze met een athest te maken hebben


Dat is anders niet duidelijk? Moslims die z dom zijn hebben hier niets te zoeken.

Nogmaals, en hopelijk voor de laatste maal, maar ik weet dat jij zeer, zeer slecht begrijpend leest: de kreet 'behoefteloze' komt van oppermoslim Rourchid (die denkt dat zijn nick 'zon' betekent, maar ik wacht nog steeds op het antwoord op de vraag: in welke taal dan wel niet?). Dus klachten over b-loze moet je bij hem kwijt.

En nogmaals: een behoefteloze doet _per definitie_ niets, aangezien elke handeling wordt veroorzaakt door een behoefte.

Komen we trouwens weer op het aloude 'een niet-moslim kan nooit verstand van de islam hebben'. Racistische prietpraat. In Japan zeggen ze altijd: 'een niet-Japanner kan nooit Japans leren.' Ze hebben er hele tv-shows waarin het publiek onbedaarlijk mag en kan lachen om een Japans sprekende _gaijin_; aangezien een niet-Japanner nooit Japans kan kennen is het een soort menselijke papegaai; wat ie zegt klopt wel, maar hij heeft geen idee wat hij zegt.
Op dat niveau zit jij ongeveer.

Tis natuurlijk jammer en sneu voor een gelovige, maar helaas zijn er ongelovigen die meer van een bepaald geloof afweten dan 90% van de gelovigen, en desondanks geen enkele aanvechting hebben gelovig te worden. Ik ben letterlijk honderden moslims tegengekomen die niet konden begrijpen dat ik met mijn kennis het Licht nog niet had gezien.

Niet dat ik de pretentie heb islamoloog te zijn, maar ik bedoel maar.

----------


## At Ayt

> Een soort van ster bijvoorbeeld? 
> De naam van dit forum is als ik het goed heb, Islam en meer.
> Er wordt hier b.v. van mening gewisseld over het onderwerp drie-eenheid, geopend door een moslima. 
> Je gaat er van uit, dat een atheist a priori verkeerde info verstrekt?


een herkenningsteken hoeft niet meteen een gele ster te zijn.. albert heijn heeft ook een herkenningsteken zonder dat je dan gelijk aan de joodse ster denkt.. 
charlus had eerst de titel _"atheist gay"_ onder zijn naam staan.. dat gaf duidelijkheid.. dan wist je als moslim meteen waar je aan toe bent..

nee ik ga er niet vanuit dat een athest meteen dan maar verkeerde info verstrekt maar het valt me wel vaak op dat athesten er naast zitten met hun info over de islaam.. zo ook charlus in het bewuste stuk waar ik op reageerde.. als hij wel eventjes denkt te weten wat een eigenschap van god inhoudt dan is het nuttig dat meelezende moslims, die verder de nick charlus niet kennen, beseffen dat het hier om info gaat dat van een athest afkomt en dat je er dus maar beter geen waarde aan moet hechten.. het is hier een islaamforum en dan is het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat athesten hier onzin staan te verkopen.. dat kan misleidend werken bij meelezende moslims die verder de nicks vd vaste prikkers niet kennen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik ziet dat er hier over mij geroddeld en gelogen word 
> 
> 1) ROURCHID, jouw grote geleerde islamologenvriend, kwam spontaan met de kreet 'behoefteloze'. Ik heb daar _niets_ mee te maken.
> 
> 2) ALs ik vervolgens beweer dat een behoefteloze niet schept, is dat geen deskundig islamologotheologisch commentaar, edoch, _logisch_ commentaar. 
> 
> Zoals al zo vaak gezegd kan je niet tegelijkertijd in antropomorfe termen over god praten en tegelijk beweren dat ie zich onttrekt aan enige voor mensen begrijpelijke beschrijving / begrip, you name it. Tis teen of tander.
> 
> 3) Mijn kennis van de islam is zeer redelijk, en vooral: veel _ruimer_ dan die van jou. Jij weet alleen maar wat over orthodoxe soennitische islam. Bovendien stel je je vaak gigantisch orthodox aan, terwijl je dat zelf helemaal niet bent. Werkelijk.
> ...


1. volgens mij hanteert rourchid niet de titel islamoloog.. verder gaat het me niet om de nederlandstalige naam vd eigenschap dat rouchid gaf aan de naam _el-ghani_ maar om jouw idiote vraag die je er vervolgens aan koppelde.. 

2. nee het is onzinnig gelul dat niet ter zake doet.. daar moet je waarschijnlijk athest en een malloot voor wezen om met dat soort vragen aan te komen.. dat rourchid daar dan nog op ingaat is me een raadsel.. 

3. jouw kennis vd islaam is 0,0.. 
wat er niet inzit kan er niet uitkomen en daarom komt er bij jou standaard onzin uit.. 
in 1 ding heb je gelijk ja : ik ben geen orthodoxe moslim.. dat pretendeer ik dan ook nooit.. slechts zelden laat ik mijn persoonlijke mening gelden.. bij het discusseren op het islaamforum baseer ik me op de wetsleer wegens mijn interesse in het fiqh en omdat het van belang is dat er correcte info wordt verstrekt op een islaamforum.. dat wil echter niet zeggen dat ik het dan ook maar met alles eens ben.. dat jij dan weer zo'n malloot bent dat denkt dat ik me voordoe als orthodoxe moslim geeft te denken over jouw argwanende houding die je hebt..

4. rourchid is niet *altijd* serieus te nemen.. vaak genoeg maakt hij grapjes die jij dan weer niet snapt omdat je te argwanend bent en er van alles achterzoekt.. dat maakt het dan extra leuk om te zien hoe jij er stomzinnig op staat te happen en hem verkeerd begrijpt..
het mag iniedergeval volstrekt duidelijk zijn dat ik rourchid wel serieus neem en zijn grapjes alsmede zijn serieuze bijdragen graag waardeer.. hij en sallahddin zijn taalkunstenaars die creatief spelen met woorden.. hun postings mag ik graag lezen.. dit in tegenstelling tot wat jij allemaal staat te roepen want dat is echt beneden niveau.. gebrek aan inhoud en gebrek aan vorm.. bij het woord _nietszeggendheid_ denk ik aan mark61..

----------


## At Ayt

> Nogmaals, en hopelijk voor de laatste maal, maar ik weet dat jij zeer, zeer slecht begrijpend leest: de kreet 'behoefteloze' komt van oppermoslim Rourchid 
> Dus klachten over b-loze moet je bij hem kwijt.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Komen we trouwens weer op het aloude 'een niet-moslim kan nooit verstand van de islam hebben'. 
> Op dat niveau zit jij ongeveer.
> 
> -------
> ...


je vergeet gemakshalve dat ik ook aanwezig was in de betreffende topic en ik dus gelezen hebt waar het over ging tussen jou, charlus en rourchid.. mijn reactie gaat dan ook niet over rourchid en zijn vertaling van el-ghani maar aan de vraag die jij er zo stomzinnig aan koppelde terwijl die vraag er niets mee van doen heeft.. je kunt wel hardnekkig proberen de schuld bij rourchid in de schoenen te schuiven maar ik heet geen gekke henkie en je kunt beter maar stoppen want ik trap niet in je spelletjes..

----

niet-moslims kunnen opzich veel kennis hebben vd islaam.. er zijn orintalisten en islaamkenners waar ik veel respect voor heb.. maar dat is uiteraard een compleet ander slag volk dan een malloot als jij.. probeer je dan ook vooral niet te verschuilen achter andere niet-moslims want als ik stel dat een malloot als jij geen greintje kennis bezit over de islaam dan heb ik het over _jou_ en niet over een ander.. 

---

het zou ook een onvoorstelbare gotspe zijn geweest als je wel de pretentie zou hebben dat je islamoloog was.. 
 :lol:

----------


## Thermopylae

> een herkenningsteken hoeft niet meteen een gele ster te zijn.. albert heijn heeft ook een herkenningsteken zonder dat je dan gelijk aan de joodse ster denkt.. 
> charlus had eerst de titel _"atheist gay"_ onder zijn naam staan.. dat gaf duidelijkheid.. dan wist je als moslim meteen waar je aan toe bent..
> 
> nee ik ga er niet vanuit dat een athest meteen dan maar verkeerde info verstrekt maar het valt me wel vaak op dat athesten er naast zitten met hun info over de islaam.. zo ook charlus in het bewuste stuk waar ik op reageerde.. als hij wel eventjes denkt te weten wat een eigenschap van god inhoudt dan is het nuttig dat meelezende moslims, die verder de nick charlus niet kennen, beseffen dat het hier om info gaat dat van een athest afkomt en dat je er dus maar beter geen waarde aan moet hechten.. het is hier een islaamforum en dan is het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat athesten hier onzin staan te verkopen.. dat kan misleidend werken bij meelezende moslims die verder de nicks vd vaste prikkers niet kennen..


Het verbaast mij, dat moslims(ma's) volgens jou dermate onwetend zijn over hun geloof, dat niet moslims met hun opmerkingen ze volgens jou zo eenvoudig op het verkeerde been kunnen zetten.
Je zou zeggen, dat als atheisten in hun onwetentheid zoveel onzin over de islaam zouden uitkramen, de moslims daar direct door heen prikken.
Bovendien, als de atheisten niet a priori onzin spuien over de islaam, vind je het dan niet een beetje vreemd, om atheisten met een geel bordje te oormerken, om de gelovigen te waarschuwen dat het een atheist is, die uitspraken over de islam doet?
Persoonlijk maakt het mij niet uit, wat de afkomst is van personen die iets opmerken. Het enige dat voor mij telt, is, is hetgeen iemand schrijft plausibel of niet.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het verbaast mij, dat moslims(ma's) volgens jou dermate onwetend zijn over hun geloof, dat niet moslims met hun opmerkingen ze volgens jou zo eenvoudig op het verkeerde been kunnen zetten.
> Je zou zeggen, dat als atheisten in hun onwetentheid zoveel onzin over de islaam zouden uitkramen, de moslims daar direct door heen prikken.
> Bovendien, als de atheisten niet a priori onzin spuien over de islaam, vind je het dan niet een beetje vreemd, om atheisten met een geel bordje te oormerken, om de gelovigen te waarschuwen dat het een atheist is, die uitspraken over de islam doet?
> Persoonlijk maakt het mij niet uit, wat de afkomst is van personen die iets opmerken. Het enige dat voor mij telt, is, is hetgeen iemand schrijft plausibel of niet.


de discussies zijn breedgedragen en je moet dan maar als moslim zijnde overal van op de hoogte zijn.. dat kan natuurlijk niet..
als h.p. pas hier vrolijk staat te beargumenteren dat imaam maalieki benvloedt was door de grieken dan heb je kans dat veel moslims dit voor waar aannemen.. je moet maar net weten dat het namelijk niet zo is want er is immers invloed vd grieken geweest in de islaam.. als ik hier thuis geen dikke pil had gehad waar een uitgebreide biografie van hem in staat dan had ik het ook geloofd wat hp pas schreef.. er kan op subtiele wijze verkeerde info geplaatst worden waarbij het helemaal niet zo duidelijk is wat allemaal wel en niet waar is.. dat kan natuurlijk ook bij moslims onderling want wie zegt dat ik het allemaal zo goed weet.. ik moest in deze topic nog schoorvoetend toegeven aan wortel dat ik ernaast stond te pissen met de opmerking dat er in het fiqh geen ruimte is voor soefisme.. verkeerde info of subjectieve meningen worden door iedereen geuit dus ook door moslims maar ik vind het moreel gezien wat anders wanneer een moslim oprecht iets schrijft waarvan hij niet beter weet dan dat het klopt dan wanneer een athest hier vanalles staat te roepen.. bij athesten bespeur ik nogal eens de neiging om vanuit hun weerzin voor religie hun mening te uiten..
in het geval van charlus maakte ik er half een geintje van omdat hij enige tijd rondliep met de titel _atheist guy_ en daar haakte ik op in door voor te stellen om _atheist gay_ onder zn naam te zetten.. een flauw woordgrapje.. 
athesten hoeven natuurlijk niet met een herkenningsteken rond te lopen maar soms heb ik wel moeite met aanwezigheid van athesten of christenen op dit islaamforum.. niet de mensen die serieus willen discusseren om bij te leren of om af en toe eens een oneliner plaatsen.. 
met wortel, jou, realife en sjaen heb ik geen enkel probleem hier.. leuk dat jullie er zijn.. 
 :hihi:  en dat zeg ik niet omdat je kritisch bent over de 3eenheid want zeker en vast ben je minstens zo kritisch over de qur'aan en de ahaadieth..

----------


## naam

Wordt er nog ingegaan op de behoefteloze die kennelijk wel behoefte heeft om aanbeden te worden door de mens. Door alle rookgordijnen over het niet serieus nemen van atheisten wordt deze vraag weer niet beantwoord.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Rourchid en sallahddin zijn taalkunstenaars die creatief spelen met woorden<...>


Hieruit volgt helaas dat jouw mening over wat dan ook niet serieus genomen hoeft te worden door mensen met goede smaak en onderscheidingsvermogen.

----------


## At Ayt

@ naam, die vraag is door rourchid al beantwoord op nvdd.. dat het antwoord niet geaccepteerd wordt is een ander verhaal..

----------


## At Ayt

> Hieruit volgt helaas dat jouw mening over wat dan ook niet serieus genomen hoeft te worden door mensen met goede smaak en onderscheidingsvermogen.


 :plet:  over kunst valt niet te twisten..
wist je trouwens dat rourchid naast taalkunstenaar ook goed kan schilderen?
hij heeft eens een mooi schilderij gemaakt van een u.f.o. dat op z'n kop staat afgebeeld.. het lijkt net een kasteel met een tuin maar als je goed kijkt dan zie je een omgekeerde u.f.o.

----------


## Charlus

> Wordt er nog ingegaan op de behoefteloze die kennelijk wel behoefte heeft om aanbeden te worden door de mens. Door alle rookgordijnen over het niet serieus nemen van atheisten wordt deze vraag weer niet beantwoord.


Allah de behoefteloze heeft de mensheid geschapen, niet uit de behoefte zich te laten aanbidden, maar uit pure liefde. Hij heeft de mens geschapen met de unieke potentie van het kunnen herkennen en aanbidden van god. Het aanbidden van god is een bron van vreugde en voldoening voor de mens.
Hiermee wordt dan wel de vraag opgeroepen waarom de behoefteloze behoefte heeft aan daden van liefde plegen, daarnaast blijft de vraag staan waarom hij zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt.

----------


## Charlus

> @ naam, die vraag is door rourchid al beantwoord op nvdd..<...>


Niet echt. Ik vroeg aldaar voor de aardigheid weer eens aan het luchtledige waarom mensen geloven in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt. Rourchid reageerde met te zeggen dat iemand anderen martelt omdat hij daarmee zijn eigen zieke behoeftes bevredigt. Allah evenwel is de behoefteloze en daarom kan hij geen mensenmartelaar zijn. Nu ik er nader over nadenk eigenlijk een bijzonder vreemde argumentatie. Uit het feit dat hij mensen martelt (feit althans voor wie de koran als waarheid beschouwt), volgt namelijk de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat hij niet de behoefteloze kan zijn. Uit het bestaan van de mensheid volgt overigens ook dat hij niet de zelftoereikende kan zijn.
Ik kan me uit de discussie over de babbelende mier nog herinneren dat Rourchid voor zijn doen nogal opgewonden raakte door de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat Sulayman een nogal sukkelige figuur moet zijn geweest in zijn veronderstelling dat mieren kunnen communiceren onder gebruik van een woordenschat en zinsbouw die normaliter aan mensentaal voorbehouden zijn. 
Twee gelijksoortige onvermijdelijke conclusies. Op dergelijke momenten gloreert Rourchid zijn taalkunstenaarschap.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Daarentegen geloof jij in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt, aangezien die aktiviteit ondubbelzinnig beschreven wordt in de boeken waarop jij je geloof baseert. Hier zijn mi. twee mogelijkheden: of de schepping deugt niet, of de god deugt niet. Bij nader inzien slechts 1 mogelijkheid, want (de kwaliteit van) de schepper herkent men in (de kwaliteit van) zijn schepping.
> 
> 
> Ik nodig je uit die "ondubbelzinnig beschreven" plaatsen dan maar eens in de Bijbel aan te wijzen.<...>


Neu, geen zin in. Jij kent de bijbel ongetwijfeld beter dan ik, dus als ik je goed begrijp staat nergens in de bijbel dat een mens voor eeuwig verloren is als hij niet Christus erkent als zoon van god. Wie Christus verwerpt, gaat niet naar de hel in jouw opvatting van het Christendom? Ik zie dan niet een reden meer waarom iemand het Christelijk geloof aan zou willen hangen. Het komt altijd goed. De hel bestaat niet.

----------


## mark61

> je vergeet gemakshalve dat ik ook aanwezig was in de betreffende topic en ik dus gelezen hebt waar het over ging tussen jou, charlus en rourchid.. mijn reactie gaat dan ook niet over rourchid en zijn vertaling van el-ghani maar aan de vraag die jij er zo stomzinnig aan koppelde terwijl die vraag er niets mee van doen heeft.. je kunt wel hardnekkig proberen de schuld bij rourchid in de schoenen te schuiven maar ik heet geen gekke henkie en je kunt beter maar stoppen want ik trap niet in je spelletjes..


Wag ff. Rourchid komt met een volgens jou verkeerde vertaling van een Arabisch woord, maar dat is mijn schuld? Yep, volgende week weer. Dat jij vervolgens doet of je te achterlijk bent om de betekenis van het woord 'behoefteloze' te begrijpen, daar kan ik niks aan doen.

Aan de discussie over antropomorfe termen die per definitie eigenlijk niet op goden van toepassing kunnen zijn waag je je wijselijk niet.




> want als ik stel dat een malloot als jij geen greintje kennis bezit over de islaam dan heb ik het over _jou_ en niet over een ander..


Dat lijkt me een tamelijk eenduidige mededeling. Ware het niet dat ik niet de enige was die de indruk kreeg dat niet-moslims per definitie geen zinnig woord over de islam kunnen vertellen.

Je kan schelden wat je wilt, mijn kennis van de islam is duidelijk ruimer dan die van jou. Dan heb ik het niet over theologische feinheiten, maar over de islam in al zijn verschijningsvormen. Overigens is die kennis in discussies als deze nauwelijks van belang; er wordt al enige tijd genformeerd naar hoe charmant woestijngelovigen het vinden dat ongelovigen worden gemarteld, en meer van dat soort vragen. Zinnig antwoord komt er niet op, en met theologie heeft het maar zijdelings te maken. De vraag is meer naar de psyche van de gelovige. Wortel bijvoorbeeld ontkent altijd alles; hij is een heel speciale gelovige van een type waar je er maar weinig van tegenkomt in real life.




> het zou ook een onvoorstelbare gotspe zijn geweest als je wel de pretentie zou hebben dat je islamoloog was..


Vind je? Tsja  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> over kunst valt niet te twisten..
> wist je trouwens dat rourchid naast taalkunstenaar ook goed kan schilderen?
> hij heeft eens een mooi schilderij gemaakt van een u.f.o. dat op z'n kop staat afgebeeld.. het lijkt net een kasteel met een tuin maar als je goed kijkt dan zie je een omgekeerde u.f.o.


Dit zegt al genoeg over zijn geestelijke vermogens, zou ik zeggen.

Taalkunstenaar betekent in dit verband draaier, goochelaar en woordbetekenisverkrachter, ik zeg het er maar even bij voor de onschuldige passant die jouw iets minder geacheveerde woordgoochelaarschap niet machtig is.

----------


## Wortel

> Wortel bijvoorbeeld ontkent altijd alles; hij is een heel speciale gelovige van een type waar je er maar weinig van tegenkomt in real life.


Kom, kom, ik vroeg Charlus in dit verband naar de ondubbelzinnige teksten waarin dat eeuwige martelen van God dan wel in de Bijbel stond. Ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord.
Als je die gelovigen niet tegenkomt moet je misschien eens weten waar je kijken moet. Dat is niet bij b.v. de VPRO.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61
> 
> 
> Wortel bijvoorbeeld ontkent altijd alles; hij is een heel speciale gelovige van een type waar je er maar weinig van tegenkomt in real life.
> 
> 
> Kom, kom, ik vroeg Charlus in dit verband naar de ondubbelzinnige teksten waarin dat eeuwige martelen van God dan wel in de Bijbel stond. Ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord.<...>


Zeker wel:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> ...


Nou vooruit dan, een paar regeltjes Johannes:



> Wie in Hem (Ch.: Jezus) gelooft, wordt niet veroordeeld; wie niet gelooft, is reeds veroordeeld, omdat hij niet heeft geloofd in de naam van de eniggeboren Zoon van God /
> Wie in de Zoon gelooft, heeft eeuwig leven; doch wie aan de Zoon ongehoorzaam is, zal het leven niet zien, maar de toorn Gods blijft op hem


Openbaring van Johannes:



> Maar de lafhartigen, de ongelovigen, de verfoeilijken, de moordenaars, de hoereerders, de tovenaars, de afgodendienaars, en alle leugenaars - hun deel is in de poel, die brandt van vuur en zwavel


Een fraai gezelschap daar in dat poeltje.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>eh, wat de interpretatie van athesten is omtrent god's eigenschappen is me volstrekt oninteressant..<...>


Omdat gelovigen per definitie meer van god weten dan athesten? De interpretatie van god zijn eigenschappen wint niet aan correctheid, alleen omdat de interpretatie van een gelovige afkomstig is. Zoveel gelovigen, zoveel interpretaties. Je hebt ook heel domme gelovigen die onvermijdelijk navenant dom interpreteren.
Verder kan ieder mens beschikken over dezelfde geloofsbronnen, of hebben gelovigen soms geheime geschriften met aanvullende informatie over god die jullie zorgvuldig voor anderen verborgen houden? 
Je mag zelf bepalen wat je interessant vindt, maar in dit geval ontbreekt volgens mij een valide reden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Niet echt. Ik vroeg aldaar voor de aardigheid weer eens aan het luchtledige waarom mensen geloven in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt. Rourchid reageerde met te zeggen dat iemand anderen martelt omdat hij daarmee zijn eigen zieke behoeftes bevredigt. Allah evenwel is de behoefteloze en daarom kan hij geen mensenmartelaar zijn. Nu ik er nader over nadenk eigenlijk een bijzonder vreemde argumentatie. Uit het feit dat hij mensen martelt (feit althans voor wie de koran als waarheid beschouwt), volgt namelijk de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat hij niet de behoefteloze kan zijn. Uit het bestaan van de mensheid volgt overigens ook dat hij niet de zelftoereikende kan zijn.
> Ik kan me uit de discussie over de babbelende mier nog herinneren dat Rourchid voor zijn doen nogal opgewonden raakte door de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat Sulayman een nogal sukkelige figuur moet zijn geweest in zijn veronderstelling dat mieren kunnen communiceren onder gebruik van een woordenschat en zinsbouw die normaliter aan mensentaal voorbehouden zijn. 
> Twee gelijksoortige onvermijdelijke conclusies. Op dergelijke momenten gloreert Rourchid zijn taalkunstenaarschap.


rourchid gaf mark61 antwoord nadat die hem schreef dat een behoefteloze niet schept.. maar dat antwoord werd geloof ik niet gewaardeerd door jou en mark61.. dat is dan jammer voor jullie.. aan rourchid kan het in dit geval niet liggen..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Niet echt. Ik vroeg aldaar voor de aardigheid weer eens aan het luchtledige waarom mensen geloven in een god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt. Rourchid reageerde met te zeggen dat iemand anderen martelt omdat hij daarmee zijn eigen zieke behoeftes bevredigt. Allah evenwel is de behoefteloze en daarom kan hij geen mensenmartelaar zijn. Nu ik er nader over nadenk eigenlijk een bijzonder vreemde argumentatie. Uit het feit dat hij mensen martelt (feit althans voor wie de koran als waarheid beschouwt), volgt namelijk de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat hij niet de behoefteloze kan zijn. Uit het bestaan van de mensheid volgt overigens ook dat hij niet de zelftoereikende kan zijn.
> Ik kan me uit de discussie over de babbelende mier nog herinneren dat Rourchid voor zijn doen nogal opgewonden raakte door de onvermijdelijke conclusie dat Sulayman een nogal sukkelige figuur moet zijn geweest in zijn veronderstelling dat mieren kunnen communiceren onder gebruik van een woordenschat en zinsbouw die normaliter aan mensentaal voorbehouden zijn. 
> Twee gelijksoortige onvermijdelijke conclusies. Op dergelijke momenten gloreert Rourchid zijn taalkunstenaarschap.
> 
> 
> rourchid gaf mark61 antwoord nadat die hem schreef dat een behoefteloze niet schept.. maar dat antwoord werd geloof ik niet gewaardeerd door jou en mark61.. dat is dan jammer voor jullie.. aan rourchid kan het in dit geval niet liggen..


Rourchid startte zijn bellenblazerij na Mark61 zijn logische opmerking dat een behoefteloze niet schept. In dat opzicht heb je gelijk, hoewel van 'niet waarderen' niet echt sprake was. Genoeg over Rourchid wat mij betreft. Per slot van rekening zit _ik_ niet in zijn fanclub.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wag ff. Rourchid komt met een volgens jou verkeerde vertaling van een Arabisch woord, maar dat is mijn schuld? Yep, volgende week weer. Dat jij vervolgens doet of je te achterlijk bent om de betekenis van het woord 'behoefteloze' te begrijpen, daar kan ik niks aan doen.
> 
> -----
> 
> mijn kennis van de islam is duidelijk ruimer dan die van jou. Dan heb ik het niet over theologische feinheiten, maar over de islam in al zijn verschijningsvormen. 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Overigens is die kennis in discussies als deze nauwelijks van belang; er wordt al enige tijd genformeerd naar hoe charmant woestijngelovigen het vinden dat ongelovigen worden gemarteld, en meer van dat soort vragen. Zinnig antwoord komt er niet op, en met theologie heeft het maar zijdelings te maken.


de vertaling van rourchid was niet verkeerd maar jij en charlus trokken er de verkeerde conclusies uit dus gaf ik een andere vertaling eraan.. in wezen maakt het niet veel uit want ook rourchids insteek is correct :
*qur'aan :* And whosoever strives, he strives only for himself. Verily, *Allah is free of all wants* (Al-Ghanie) *from the 'Alamin (mankind, jinns, and all that exists)*. (Al-'Ankabut 29:6)

mijn reactie op charlus betrof dan ook niet kritiek op rourchids vertaling zioals ik nu al meerdere malen probeer uit te leggen maar op de stomzinnige reactie van jou die je aan rourchid richtte.. dt is waar ik op reageerde.. waarschijnlijk snap je het nu nog niet en schuif je het rourchid straks weer in de schoenen of schuif je het op mijn bord.. bij je eigen zul je het natuurlijk niet zoeken.. stel je voor..

----------

jouw kennis vd islaam is ruimer dan dat van mij?
prima hoor.. ik geef je graag gelijk.. met jouw eerdere uitlating vandaag dat er in de islaam 2 goden bestaan : god en de duivel, heb je laten zien hoe ruim jouw kennis is vd islaam.. 

--------------

aha, jij gaat wel even bepalen wat wel en niet van belang is bij discussies over de islaam.. gelukkig hebben we als moslim hier een athest die ons wel eventjes gaat vertellen waar het echt om draait want dat schijnen moslims zelf niet te weten.. dan zit een dom figuur als ik _"theologische te feinheiten"_ en dat kan natuurlijk niet want onze grote kenner vd islaam weet waar het echt om draait..

trek die kop eens uit de wolken..

----------


## At Ayt

> Genoeg over Rourchid wat mij betreft. Per slot van rekening zit _ik_ niet in zijn fanclub.


droom je wel van hem?

----------


## At Ayt

> Omdat


en toen haakte ik al af..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> ...


Ach, het was ook maar een proefballonnetje, hoewel een waterdicht proefballonnetje. Een gelovige kan onmogelijk meer weten van god dan het geval is bij een ongelovige. Gelijk uit de startblokken kortom.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ach, het was ook maar een proefballonnetje, hoewel een waterdicht proefballonnetje. Een gelovige kan onmogelijk meer weten van god dan het geval is bij een ongelovige. Gelijk uit de startblokken kortom.


aan proefballontjes die zo lek zijn als een mandje heb ik niet veel..
gooi het gelijk maar in de praktijk en noem mij eens namen van athesten die als islamoloog degelijk werk hebben afgeleverd over bijvoorbeeld de namen en eigenschappen van allaah dat zich kan meten met de fiqhboeken van schriftgeleerden.. om het je wat makkelijker te maken hoeft het niet beperkt te blijven tot de namen en eigenschappen van allaah en mag het ook andere onderwerpen betreffen die vallen onder de geloofsleer vd islaam..

----------


## naam

> de vertaling van rourchid was niet verkeerd maar jij en charlus trokken er de verkeerde conclusies uit dus gaf ik een andere vertaling eraan.. in wezen maakt het niet veel uit want ook rourchids insteek is correct :
> *qur'aan :* And whosoever strives, he strives only for himself. Verily, *Allah is free of all wants* (Al-Ghanie) *from the 'Alamin (mankind, jinns, and all that exists)*. (Al-'Ankabut 29:6)
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> jouw kennis vd islaam is ruimer dan dat van mij?
> prima hoor.. ik geef je graag gelijk.. met jouw eerdere uitlating vandaag dat er in de islaam 2 goden bestaan : god en de duivel, heb je laten zien hoe ruim jouw kennis is vd islaam.. 
> 
> ...



In de Islam wordt de duivel geen god genoemd, maar als je kijkt naar de krachten en invloed van een opperwezen zoals de duivel, dan verschilt dat niet zo veel dan van een god. Je hebt de oppergod, maar ook in veel godsdiensten een soort subgoden die ook invloed op de mens hebben.

De islam is dus een polyopperwezen goddienst.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ach, het was ook maar een proefballonnetje, hoewel een waterdicht proefballonnetje. Een gelovige kan onmogelijk meer weten van god dan het geval is bij een ongelovige. Gelijk uit de startblokken kortom.
> 
> 
> aan proefballontjes die zo lek zijn als een mandje heb ik niet veel..
> gooi het gelijk maar in de praktijk en noem mij eens namen van athesten die als islamoloog degelijk werk hebben afgeleverd over bijvoorbeeld de namen en eigenschappen van allaah dat zich kan meten met de fiqhboeken van schriftgeleerden.. om het je wat makkelijker te maken hoeft het niet beperkt te blijven tot de namen en eigenschappen van allaah en mag het ook andere onderwerpen betreffen die vallen onder de geloofsleer vd islaam..


Athesten, Islamoloog of niet, zullen zich niet geroepen voelen tot de rol van schriftgeleerde. 
Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt met 'degelijk werk'. Het is allemaal subjectieve nonsens. Als jij eens met een antwoord komt op de vraag van een medemoslim of iets volgens de Islam is toegestaan, dan bestaat dat antwoord uit twee, drie of meer opvattingen van Islamgeleerden die strijdig met elkaar zijn. Volledig onbruikbaar.
Rourchid is voor zover ik weet niet een fiqhboeken producerende schriftgeleerde. Naar mijn onbescheiden mening is zijn interpretatie van god zijn eigenschappen niet per definitie correcter (bij gebrek aan een betere term) dan de mijne, om redenen die ik al eerder gaf. Daar gaat het mij om.



> <...>eh, wat de interpretatie van athesten is omtrent god's eigenschappen is me volstrekt oninteressant..<...>


Je maakte daar het onderscheid athesten-moslims, niet het onderscheid 
athesten-fiqhboeken_producerende_schriftgeleerden waar je nu ineens mee aan komt zetten.
Ik begreep (en begrijp) gewoon niet waarom de interpretatie van een athest a priori, per definitie, oninteressant is. En dan, nogmaals, niet in vergelijking met een schriftgeleerde, maar met 'reguliere' moslims. Of vind je de interpretatie van bv. Rourchid ook volstrekt oninteressant?

----------


## At Ayt

> In de Islam wordt de duivel geen god genoemd, maar als je kijkt naar de krachten en invloed van een opperwezen zoals de duivel, dan verschilt dat niet zo veel dan van een god. Je hebt de oppergod, maar ook in veel godsdiensten een soort subgoden die ook invloed op de mens hebben.
> 
> De islam is dus een polyopperwezen goddienst.


de positie vd duivel en de djinn is je hier in dit topic al eens uitgelegd door snowhite en mij met daarbij de islamitische bronnen ter onderbouwing.. ook gisteren heb je op basis vd qur'aan kunnen lezen wat de positie en mogelijkheden van de duivel zijn toen ik mark61 tekst en uitleg hierover gaf.. toch leg je dit weer doodleuk naast je neer..
wat verwacht je dan van mij?.. dat ik er dan nu alweer op inhaak en voor niks energie in iets ga steken wat je vervolgens weer naast je neer gaat leggen omdat je het in je koppigheid wel beter denkt te weten dan wat er in de qur'aan staat?

maar goed, toch maar nog een keertje ter bevestiging :

*qur'aan*


26:210. De duivelen hebben (de Koran) niet nedergebracht, 
26:211. Noch is het passend voor hen, noch zijn zij in staat, dat te doen.
26:213. Roep daarom naast Allah geen andere god aan, anders zult gij gestraft worden.
(ash-shjoer'araa)

-----------

51:56. En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.
(adh-adhaariyaat)

-----------

15:27. En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen.
(al-hidjr

----------

112:1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
112:4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."
(al-ikhlaas)

-------

2:255. Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande. Sluimer, noch slaap overmant Hem. Al wat in de hemelen en wat op aarde is, behoort Hem. Wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof? Hij kent hetgeen voor hen is en wat achter hen is en zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, dan wat Hij wil. Zijn troon strekt zich uit over hemelen en aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet; Hij is de Verhevene, de Grote.
(al-baqarah)

--------

4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil. En wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, heeft inderdaad een zeer grote zonde begaan.
(an-nisaa)

-----------

72:20. Zeg: "Ik bid alleen tot mijn Heer en ik vereenzelvig niemand met Hem."
(al-djinn)

---------

5:72 Gewis, voor hem die iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, heeft Allah de Hemel verboden en het Vuur zal zijn verblijfplaats zijn. Er is voor de onrechtvaardigen geen helper.
(al-mai'dah)

----------

7:13. (Allah) zeide: (tegen de duivel) "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
:14. Hij (de duivel) zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
7:15. (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." 
7:16. Hij antwoordde: "Welnu, daar gij mij liet dwalen zal ik hen voorzeker in de weg gaan zitten op Uw rechte pad." 
7:17. "Dan zal ik mij gewis voor hen en achter hen en van hun rechter en van hun linker zijde tonen en Gij zult de meesten hunner niet dankbaar vinden." 
7:18. (Allah) zeide: "Ga heen, veracht en verworpen. Wie hunner u ook zal volgen, Ik zal voorzeker de hel met u allen vullen."
(al-aa'raaf)

---------

----------


## naam

> de positie vd duivel en de djinn is je hier in dit topic al eens uitgelegd door snowhite en mij met daarbij de islamitische bronnen ter onderbouwing.. ook gisteren heb je op basis vd qur'aan kunnen lezen wat de positie en mogelijkheden van de duivel zijn toen ik mark61 tekst en uitleg hierover gaf.. toch leg je dit weer doodleuk naast je neer..
> wat verwacht je dan van mij?.. dat ik er dan nu alweer op inhaak en voor niks energie in iets ga steken wat je vervolgens weer naast je neer gaat leggen omdat je het in je koppigheid wel beter denkt te weten dan wat er in de qur'aan staat?
> 
> maar goed, toch maar nog een keertje ter bevestiging :


Bedankt, maar het gaat hier niet om de letterlijke uitlag van de koran of over hoe de duivel is ontstaan, maar om het gegeven dat de duivel kennelijk een opperwezen is met veel macht die gewoon een praatje met Allah kan maken. Dat kan de mens niet en vandaar dat de duivel opperwezeneigenschappen bezit die andere goden en of opperwezens ook bezitten. 






> 26:210. De duivelen hebben (de Koran) niet nedergebracht, 
> 26:211. Noch is het passend voor hen, noch zijn zij in staat, dat te doen.
> 26:213. Roep daarom naast Allah geen andere god aan, anders zult gij gestraft worden.
> (ash-shjoer'araa)
> 
> -----------
> 
> 51:56. En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.
> (adh-adhaariyaat)




Kennelijk heeft Allah daar behoefte aan en is hij dus niet de behoefteloze.
Allah vind het belangrijk aanbeden te worden en daaruit kan geconludeerd worden dat hij daar behoefte aan heeft.


Djinns zijn opperwezens en dus is de Islam een polyopperwezen godsdienst.





> ----------
> 
> 7:13. (Allah) zeide: (tegen de duivel) "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
> :14. Hij (de duivel) zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
> 7:15. (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." 
> 
> ---------


Waarom gaat Allah hier zo makkeiljk op het voorstel van de duivel in?
Vind ik gek.
Een beetje kritisch denken zou hier wel op zijn plaats zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>7:13. (Allah) zeide: (tegen de duivel) "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
> :14. Hij (de duivel) zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
> 7:15. (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." 
> 7:16. Hij antwoordde: "Welnu, daar gij mij liet dwalen zal ik hen voorzeker in de weg gaan zitten op Uw rechte pad." 
> 7:17. "Dan zal ik mij gewis voor hen en achter hen en van hun rechter en van hun linker zijde tonen en Gij zult de meesten hunner niet dankbaar vinden." 
> 7:18. (Allah) zeide: "Ga heen, veracht en verworpen. Wie hunner u ook zal volgen, Ik zal voorzeker de hel met u allen vullen."
> (al-aa'raaf)


Als verklaring in strikt formele zin prima. Maar jij bent een hele rare wanneer je je in bovenstaande waanzin kunt vinden, waanzin althans wanneer het uitgangspunt een almachtige, goedertierende, zelftoereikende, behoefteloze (en wat verder evt. nog ter tafel komt) allah is.
Vraag je je bv. niet eens af waarom allah de duivel niet eenvoudigweg uit de weg ruimt? Of waarom allah de duivel berhaupt heeft toegestaan te bestaan?
Zal wel niet. De antwoorden zijn nochtans heel simpel, simpel voor een athest dan.

----------


## Snowwhite

> de positie vd duivel en de djinn is je hier in dit topic al eens uitgelegd door snowhite en mij met daarbij de islamitische bronnen ter onderbouwing.. ook gisteren heb je op basis vd qur'aan kunnen lezen wat de positie en mogelijkheden van de duivel zijn toen ik mark61 tekst en uitleg hierover gaf.. toch leg je dit weer doodleuk naast je neer..
> wat verwacht je dan van mij?.. dat ik er dan nu alweer op inhaak en voor niks energie in iets ga steken wat je vervolgens weer naast je neer gaat leggen omdat je het in je koppigheid wel beter denkt te weten dan wat er in de qur'aan staat?


Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.
En net als hij de teksten uit de purana's over naraka (hel) naast zich neer legde. 

Net als hopeloze maarten, die ook niet kan lezen. 3 keer moet ik hem vertellen dat ik een multinationale en religieuze familie heb met wel 6 nationaliteiten en 3 religies (hindoes, moslims en christenen) en toch loopt hij doodleuk te beweren dat ik mijn blik moet verruimen etc.

Dan scharen ze zich ook nog eens achter de uitspraak dat Snowwhite primitief is.

Hopeloos, het is alsof je tegen dovemansoren praat, en maar arrogant doen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> 7:13. (Allah) zeide: (tegen de duivel) "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
> 7:14. Hij (de duivel) zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
> 7:15. (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." 
> ...


Hetzelfde schoot door mij heen. Je zou toch iets als een discussie verwachten. Misschien is een deel van de tekst verloren gegaan. Evenwel: met de duivel op vrije voeten meer martelmateriaal.

----------


## At Ayt

> Athesten, Islamoloog of niet, zullen zich niet geroepen voelen tot de rol van schriftgeleerde. 
> Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt met 'degelijk werk'. Het is allemaal subjectieve nonsens. Als jij eens met een antwoord komt op de vraag van een medemoslim of iets volgens de Islam is toegestaan, dan bestaat dat antwoord uit twee, drie of meer opvattingen van Islamgeleerden die strijdig met elkaar zijn. Volledig onbruikbaar.
> Rourchid is voor zover ik weet niet een fiqhboeken producerende schriftgeleerde. Naar mijn onbescheiden mening is zijn interpretatie van god zijn eigenschappen niet per definitie correcter (bij gebrek aan een betere term) dan de mijne, om redenen die ik al eerder gaf. Daar gaat het mij om.
> 
> Je maakte daar het onderscheid athesten-moslims, niet het onderscheid 
> athesten-fiqhboeken_producerende_schriftgeleerden waar je nu ineens mee aan komt zetten.
> Ik begreep (en begrijp) gewoon niet waarom de interpretatie van een athest a priori, per definitie, oninteressant is. En dan, nogmaals, niet in vergelijking met een schriftgeleerde, maar met 'reguliere' moslims. Of vind je de interpretatie van bv. Rourchid ook volstrekt oninteressant?


je gaf aan met dat lekke proefballontje van je dat een moslim niet meer kan weten van allaah dan een athest.. want je hebt immers ook _"heel domme gelovigen die onvermijdelijk navenant dom interpreteren"_ zoals jij het omschreef.. jij was dan ook van mening dat een gelovige onmogelijk meer weet van god dan een ongelovige.. daarop vraag ik je aan te komen met werk van athesten die zich met de eigenschappen van allaah hebben beziggehouden of die over de geloofsleer hebben gepubliceerd als zijnde islamologen of islaamkenners.. aan de hand van hun werk kunnen we dan kijken of het berhaupt meetbaar is met de fiqhboeken van schriftgeleerden omtrent geloofszaken.. 
een beter voorbeeld van je proefballontje kun je niet maken dan aan te komen met het werk van een athestische islaamkenner wier publicaties omtrent islamitische geloofszaken gemeten kunnen worden aan dat van islamitische schriftgeleerden.. 
dat zou je aanname kunnen bewijzen.. daarom moet je onder de athesten kijken naar degenen met de meeste kennis vd islamitische geloofsleer en dat dan vergelijken met de moslims die de meeste kennis hebben van hun geloofsleer en dat zijn veelal de schriftgeleerden.. als je deze 2 (athestische islaamkenners en islamitische schriftgeleerden) met elkaar gaat vergelijken dan kun je zien of je proefballontje minder lek is dan ik vermoed..
vandaar de vraag aan jou of je wat namen kunt ophoesten van athesten die kennis hebben vd islamitische geloofsleer.. mochten ze bestaan dan zullen het zeker en vast islamologen en islaamkenners zijn..

----------


## naam

> Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.
> En net als hij de teksten uit de purana's over naraka (hel) naast zich neer legde. 
> 
> Net als hopeloze maarten, die ook niet kan lezen. 3 keer moet ik hem vertellen dat ik een multinationale en religieuze familie heb met wel 6 nationaliteiten en 3 religies (hindoes, moslims en christenen) en toch loopt hij doodleuk te beweren dat ik mijn blik moet verruimen etc.
> 
> Dan scharen ze zich ook nog eens achter de uitspraak dat Snowwhite primitief is.
> 
> Hopeloos, het is alsof je tegen dovemansoren praat, en maar arrogant doen.



Je vindt de Islamische god niet agressief? Die andere goden zijn ook agressief en rancuneus hoor, dat ontken ik niet. Goden hebben kennelijk de onhebbelijkheid iedereen die niet in hen gelooft of in een andere god gelooft daarvoor te moeten straffen. 


Waarom noemt iedereen toch een topic DEZE topic terwij het DIT topic is???
Het is HET topic en niet DE topic.  :plet:

----------


## Snowwhite

Dit zal de hij ook wel weer naast zich neerleggen, snowwhite is immers primitief en prikt waarschijnlijk niet vanuit het verheven Nederland

Van Dale woordenboek

topic (*de*; topics) 
1 onderwerp van gesprek 

topica1 (*de* v) 
1 leer van het vinden en rangschikken van gegevens voor een redevoering of verhandeling van algemeen beschouwelijke aard

----------


## Snowwhite

> Die andere goden zijn ook agressief en rancuneus hoor, dat ontken ik niet. Goden hebben kennelijk de onhebbelijkheid iedereen die niet in hen gelooft of in een andere god gelooft daarvoor te moeten straffen.


Dat ontken je wel, anders had je wel gereageerd op Ibn Adam's teksten uit de bijbel en niet gezegd dat "onze" (dus islamitische) God agressief is.
Bovendien heb ik je aangeboden om naar een hindoeforum te gaan en daar dezelfde berichten en vragen te posten en dat heb je geweigerd.
Conclusie, je hebt je volledig laten hersenspoelen door de westerse media, je bent niet objectief en niet eerlijk. Islambashen is het enige wat jij kent, en arrogant doen.

Het heeft derhalve geen zin om met jou te praten, want je luistert niet en je bent niet eerlijk.

Ik vind alleen niet dat dat soort onbeschofte camping gastjes zoals jij, voor mij kan gaan bepalen wat ik geloof in mijn eigen land.

----------


## naam

> Dat ontken je wel, anders had je wel gereageerd op Ibn Adam's teksten uit de bijbel en niet gezegd dat "onze" (dus islamitische) God agressief is.


Gekke logica, ik ontken het wel, want anders had ik wel gereageerd etc.
Dat is jouw eigen interpretatie over wat ik zou denken. Knap dat je mijn gedachten kunt lezen. 

Je kunt zeggen dat een god agressief zonder daarbij meteen te moeten zeggen dat andere goden ook agressief zijn. 





> Ik vind alleen niet dat dat soort onbeschofte camping gastjes zoals jij, voor mij kan gaan bepalen wat ik geloof in mijn eigen land.


Ik bepaal niet wat jij moet geloven, als jij in een god wil geloven die andersdenkenden wil martelen na hun dood dan moet je dat gerust doen.

Ik ben het gewoon met dat gegeven niet eens, een god die zo in elkaar steekt is dat hij mensen wil straffen voor het kritisch benaderen van zijn gedachtengoed. 

Kennelijk heb je het daar moeilijk mee.

----------


## At Ayt

> Djinns zijn opperwezens en dus is de Islam een polyopperwezen godsdienst.


dan zijn we uitgepraat..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.
> En net als hij de teksten uit de purana's over naraka (hel) naast zich neer legde. 
> 
> Net als hopeloze maarten, die ook niet kan lezen. 3 keer moet ik hem vertellen dat ik een multinationale en religieuze familie heb met wel 6 nationaliteiten en 3 religies (hindoes, moslims en christenen) en toch loopt hij doodleuk te beweren dat ik mijn blik moet verruimen etc.
> 
> Dan scharen ze zich ook nog eens achter de uitspraak dat Snowwhite primitief is.
> 
> Hopeloos, het is alsof je tegen dovemansoren praat, en maar arrogant doen.


ja het is hopeloos.. valt niet mee te discusseren op dit punt.. er wordt domweg niks aangenomen.. ik had al een donkerbruin vermoeden dat het ook nu weer voor niks zou zijn om citaten uit de qur'aan te plaatsen..

---

je moet er maar zin in hebben om met maarten hier te posten.. anders gewoon lekker negeren als je de eerstvolgende keer weer het idee hebt dat er niet naar je geluisterd wordt..  :Smilie: 

we selaamoe aleikie,

----------


## mark61

> 1. volgens mij hanteert rourchid niet de titel islamoloog..


Goh, i'm impressed.




> verder gaat het me niet om de nederlandstalige naam vd eigenschap dat rouchid gaf aan de naam _el-ghani_ maar om jouw idiote vraag die je er vervolgens aan koppelde..


Het was geen vraag, maar een constatering. Uitgaande van de Nederlandse taal en kouwegrondpsychologie. Met islam had het geen ruk te maken.




> 3. jouw kennis vd islaam is 0,0.. 
> wat er niet inzit kan er niet uitkomen en daarom komt er bij jou standaard onzin uit..


Je liegt, en spreekt jezelf nog tegen ook. Das lastig  :hihi:  Gisteren had ik er nog wel een beetje verstand van. 




> hij en sallahddin zijn taalkunstenaars die creatief spelen met woorden..


Precies. Met zijn drien lullen jullie er maar wat op los; de woorden betekenen wat jullie op dat moment uitkomt. Eindeloze mystificaties die nergens over gaan.

----------


## mark61

> mijn reactie op charlus betrof dan ook niet kritiek op rourchids vertaling zioals ik nu al meerdere malen probeer uit te leggen maar op de stomzinnige reactie van jou die je aan rourchid richtte..


Je kan en je zal nooit toegeven dat je fout zit h? Wij reageerden op een woord dat hij gebruikte. Dat deden wij correct. Nu blijkt dat iemand een verkeerd woord gebruikte, maar dat kan je niet toegeven. Ongelooflijk gewoon. Je kent geen Nederlands, nu het je even uitkomt?




> prima hoor.. ik geef je graag gelijk.. met jouw eerdere uitlating vandaag dat er in de islaam 2 goden bestaan : god en de duivel, heb je laten zien hoe ruim jouw kennis is vd islaam..


Kijk, er zijn dogma's en theologische stellingen, en er is de werkelijkheid, als je er objectief naar kijkt. Gelovigen kunnen dat vaak niet. Sommigen ook wel. Jij duidelijk niet. Discussie is inderdaad zinloos.




> aha, jij gaat wel even bepalen wat wel en niet van belang is bij discussies over de islaam..


Voor de aller-, allerlaatste keer: de discussie ging over de betekenis van een Nederlands woord. Zit geen woord islam bij. En maar doen of je achterlijk bent.

Ik heb zelden iemand gezien die zo slecht discussieert. Alleen maar vluchten, lasteren, schelden, uitvluchten bedenken, doen of je neus bloedt, alle valse trucs worden uit de kast getrokken.

----------


## mark61

> aan proefballontjes die zo lek zijn als een mandje heb ik niet veel..
> gooi het gelijk maar in de praktijk en noem mij eens namen van athesten die als islamoloog degelijk werk hebben afgeleverd over bijvoorbeeld de namen en eigenschappen van allaah dat zich kan meten met de fiqhboeken van schriftgeleerden.. om het je wat makkelijker te maken hoeft het niet beperkt te blijven tot de namen en eigenschappen van allaah en mag het ook andere onderwerpen betreffen die vallen onder de geloofsleer vd islaam..


Islamologie en fiqh zijn totaal onvergelijkbaar. De bestudering van fiqh, tafsir en nog zowat zijn slechts een zeer klein onderdeel van de islamologie. Schriftgeleerden zijn gelovigen die proberen uit te vinden wat god bedoelt heeft; islamologen onderzoeken onder andere wat alle schriftgeleerden in de loop der tijden hebben beweerd, waarom ze dat deden, etc.

Het is voor de wetenschap VOLSTREKT irrelevant of een wetenschapper religieus is. Zodra dat wel relevant is houdt de wetenschapper in kwestie op wetenschapper te zijn. Man, dit is basiskennis en ~begrip van wat wetenschap is. Maar voor jouw plezier: Maxime Rodinson bijvoorbeeld. Ik geloof niet dat Ignaz Goldziher bijzonder gelovig was. Een moslim was ie alvast niet.

----------


## mark61

> Ik begreep (en begrijp) gewoon niet waarom de interpretatie van een athest a priori, per definitie, oninteressant is. En dan, nogmaals, niet in vergelijking met een schriftgeleerde, maar met 'reguliere' moslims. Of vind je de interpretatie van bv. Rourchid ook volstrekt oninteressant?



Tsja, ongelovigen moeten zich er niet mee bemoeien. Wat gaat hen dat nou aan allemaal? Daar heeft ie gelijk in  :hihi:  Maja, als ik iemand inconsequent gezwets zie uitslaan mag ik graag even kietelen. 

In feite vraag ik naar hoe het komt dat ik godsdienst op ca. mijn 8e al had afgeschreven (niet dat ik het daarvoor wel wat vond; toen vond ik nog niks), terwijl verder redelijk weldenkende volwassenen zwelgen in the stuff.

----------


## mark61

> de positie vd duivel en de djinn is je hier in dit topic al eens uitgelegd door snowhite en mij met daarbij de islamitische bronnen ter onderbouwing.. ook gisteren heb je op basis vd qur'aan kunnen lezen wat de positie en mogelijkheden van de duivel zijn toen ik mark61 tekst en uitleg hierover gaf.. toch leg je dit weer doodleuk naast je neer..


De vraag is niet naar de standaardantwoorden van de orthodoxie.

De vraag is gesteld aan jou als redelijk weldenkend individu, kijkend naar de macht van god in relatie tot de macht van de duivel. 

Maar wellicht durf je niet zelf te denken, das geen schande, dat geldt voor ca. 80% van de wereldbevolking.

----------


## maartenn100

> ja het is hopeloos.. valt niet mee te discusseren op dit punt.. er wordt domweg niks aangenomen.. ik had al een donkerbruin vermoeden dat het ook nu weer voor niks zou zijn om citaten uit de qur'aan te plaatsen..
> 
> ---
> 
> je moet er maar zin in hebben om met maarten hier te posten.. anders gewoon lekker negeren als je de eerstvolgende keer weer het idee hebt dat er niet naar je geluisterd wordt.. 
> 
> we selaamoe aleikie,


Euhm... mag roddelen? (achterklap) Goed, ik zal mijn best doen beter te luisteren, in de hoop dan niet genegeerd te worden. 
Enne, niet zo negatief h, mensen, ik heb zeker geen slechte intenties, ookal ben ik blijkbaar een slecht luisteraar. Iedereen heeft 'blinde vlekken' en ik dus ook.
Ik vind de discussies hier trouwens zeer interessant en vind dat er meer zo'n fora zouden moeten zijn om van gedachten te wisselen.

vriendelijke groeten
Maarten

----------


## mark61

> een beter voorbeeld van je proefballontje kun je niet maken dan aan te komen met het werk van een athestische islaamkenner wier publicaties omtrent islamitische geloofszaken gemeten kunnen worden aan dat van islamitische schriftgeleerden..


Hoe wou jij dat 'meten' dan? Ben jij soms schriftgeleerde en islamoloog tegelijk? Het zijn zoals gezegd twee volkomend afwijkende disciplines die niet te vergelijken zijn. Elke vergelijking is dan ook zinloos.

Geen twee schriftgeleerden zijn het met elkaar eens; wetenschap levert eenduidige kennis op die vervolgens door de hele wetenschappelijke wereld geaccepteerd wordt, tot en tenzij iemand met een beter verhaal komt. Welicht ten overvloede, de wetenschap komt alleen met verifieerbare uitspraken, anders is het geen wetenschap meer. 

De mening van god is daarentegen niet verifieerbaar. De koran bleek geen antwoord te kunnen geven op de duizenden vragen die opkwamen, vandaar dat er tig 'hulpwetenschappen' zijn ontwikkeld om die mening af te kunnen leiden. Een lastige operatie, die steeds meer mensenmeningen invoegde in god's woord.




> mochten ze bestaan dan zullen het zeker en vast islamologen en islaamkenners zijn..


Ben jij Vlaming of rukt Zuid-Nederlands op naar het noorden?

----------


## mark61

> Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.
> En net als hij de teksten uit de purana's over naraka (hel) naast zich neer legde. 
> 
> Net als hopeloze maarten, die ook niet kan lezen. 3 keer moet ik hem vertellen dat ik een multinationale en religieuze familie heb met wel 6 nationaliteiten en 3 religies (hindoes, moslims en christenen) en toch loopt hij doodleuk te beweren dat ik mijn blik moet verruimen etc.
> 
> Dan scharen ze zich ook nog eens achter de uitspraak dat Snowwhite primitief is.
> 
> Hopeloos, het is alsof je tegen dovemansoren praat, en maar arrogant doen.



Jullie schijnen allebei niet te begrijpen dat aan jullie vragen worden gesteld als de weldenkende, redelijke individuen die jullie in het dagelijks leven ongetwijfeld zijn.

De vraag is niet of jullie even dit of dat in het Grote Boek willen opzoeken voor ons.

In dat opzicht moet je toch iets verruimen. Wat weet ik niet precies.

----------


## At Ayt

lijkt wel een poging tot het koloniseren van dit islaamforum door een vijand vd islaam..

----------


## At Ayt

> Euhm... mag roddelen? (achterklap) Goed, ik zal mijn best doen beter te luisteren, in de hoop dan niet genegeerd te worden. 
> Enne, niet zo negatief h, mensen, ik heb zeker geen slechte intenties, ookal ben ik blijkbaar een slecht luisteraar. Iedereen heeft 'blinde vlekken' en ik dus ook.
> Ik vind de discussies hier trouwens zeer interessant en vind dat er meer zo'n fora zouden moeten zijn om van gedachten te wisselen.
> 
> vriendelijke groeten
> Maarten


als snowhite de ervaring heeft dat je slecht luistert en het daardoor niet opschiet met discusseren dan lijkt het me geen verkeerd idee om jou voortaan te negeren maar dat dit is natuurlijk haar eigen keuze.. ik probeer hier niemand een richting op te sturen.. (dat zou ze trouwens ook niet tolereren)

----------


## mark61

> Dit zal de hij ook wel weer naast zich neerleggen, snowwhite is immers primitief en prikt waarschijnlijk niet vanuit het verheven Nederland
> 
> Van Dale woordenboek
> 
> topic (*de*; topics) 
> 1 onderwerp van gesprek


Ik accepteer dit alvast niet. Waar haalt van Dale (overigens Nederland's slechtste woordenboek, maar helaas het meest wijdverbreide) dat vandaan? Beslissen zij daarover? Topic is een leenwoord, dus heeft 'van nature' geen geslacht. Het Engels kent namelijk geen woordgeslachten. Het Nederlands 2  3 (Zuid-Nederlands)

De doorsnee-moedertaalspreker zal kiezen voor 'het', omdat hij/zij het woord onwillekeurig vertaalt in 'het onderwerp'. Denk ik. 

De moderne taalkunde is steeds minder normatief; het volgt de taal die actueel gesproken wordt. Er wordt dan ook vaak op internet gekeken. Altavista geeft 'de' 1,4 miljoen hits, 'het' 1,1 miljoen hits. Zie ook http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/weblog.php

Ik blijf intussen rustig 'het topic' zeggen, omdat ik 'de topic' maar dom vind. Niks aan te doen  :hihi: 

Ik geloof wel dat er een trend is in het Nederlands, mede onder invloed van het taalgebruik van immigranten, nl. dat het onzijdige geslacht aan het verdwijnen is. Ook veel autochtonen vervangen vaak 'het' door 'de', bij alle mogelijke woorden.

Oh, hiero  :hihi:  :

Geachte remlof,

Hartelijk dank voor uw e-mailbericht. Allereerst mijn excuses voor deze late reactie: vanwege drukte rondom het aanstaande verschijnen van de 14e editie van de Grote Van Dale heeft de correspondentie tijdelijk op een laag pitje gestaan.

Leenwoorden krijgen in beginsel het lidwoord 'de', vandaar 'de topic'. Maar het Nederlandse equivalent ervan is 'het onderwerp', vandaar dat ook 'het topic' ingang heeft kunnen vinden. Ik zie via Google dat op internet 'het topic' inmiddels een voorsprong heeft genomen (202.000 treffers tegen 168.000 voor 'de'). Er is echter geen sprake van goed of fout, want voor beide is wat te zeggen. Ik zal dan ook een aantekening maken dat in de volgende editie van de Grote Van Dale het lidwoord 'het' moet worden toegevoegd.

Het woordgeslacht van (Engelse) leenwoorden zorgt regelmatig voor problemen. Een zeer gedegen advies op dit gebied kunt u vinden op de site van de Nederlandse Taalunie, http://taalunieversum.org/taal/advies/tekst/40/. De mening van de Taaladviesdienst van Onze Taal vindt u op http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/top-tien.html.


Met vriendelijke groet,

Marjan Arts
Van Dale Taalweb

http://forum.fok.nl/topic/759609

----------


## mark61

> anders gewoon lekker negeren als je de eerstvolgende keer weer het idee hebt dat er niet naar je geluisterd wordt.. 
> 
> we selaamoe aleikie,


Jullie lezen de vraag niet goed, en vervolgens zijn 'wij' de gekke henkies. Tis goed met je. Begrijpend lezen is iets heel belangrijks, waar, toegegeven, in het Nederlands onderwijs bitter weinig aandacht aan besteed wordt.

Ya'sselaam!

----------


## mark61

> lijkt wel een poging tot het koloniseren van dit islaamforum door een vijand vd islaam..


Stel je niet aan als een oud wijf.

Typerend, persoonlijk beledigd zijn, en dan jezelf giga opblazen door te doen alsof Het Hele Geloof Belasterd Wordt.

Iemand met een kritische opmerking of vraag is in dit soort praat dan meteen een Vijand.

Is dit dat bloemrijke taalgebruik waar jij zo dol op bent? Ik weet uit ervaring dat dat in Afrika en de Arabische wereld zeer gewaardeerd wordt; in Noord-Europa daarentegen wordt het als vermoeiend, aanstellerig en ultimately volkomen inhoudsloos beschouwd.

Dat is een serieus cultuurverschil. Waar nooit over gepraat wordt, we hebben het verder meestal over onbeduidende details. 

Toch is dit zeer belangrijk voor de (problemen met) communicatie die we hier hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> lijkt wel een poging tot het koloniseren van dit islaamforum door een vijand vd islaam..


Je had zeker nooit gedacht dat je dat ingevette kromzwaard nog eens nodig zou hebben. Ik heb desnoods wel een paar inspirerende koranpassages voor je.

----------


## naam

> Jullie schijnen allebei niet te begrijpen dat aan jullie vragen worden gesteld als de weldenkende, redelijke individuen die jullie in het dagelijks leven ongetwijfeld zijn.
> 
> De vraag is niet of jullie even dit of dat in het Grote Boek willen opzoeken voor ons.
> 
> In dat opzicht moet je toch iets verruimen. Wat weet ik niet precies.


Ik blijf het ook verbazend vinden hoe makkelijk Allah meegaat met de duivel in zijn voorstel hem uitstel te geven. Ik snap dat gewoon niet. Geen enkel kritisch woord van Allah, nee gewoon ja joh doe maar en ga de mensen ook maar blijven zieken. 


Wat mij ook verbaast is dat er spastisch gereageerd wordt op de uitspraak dat de Islam een polyopperwezen godsdienst is. Er zijn meedere soorten opperwezens in de Islam en ben nieuwsgierig waarom dat ineens wordt genegeerd.

----------


## naam

> Ik accepteer dit alvast niet. Waar haalt van Dale (overigens Nederland's slechtste woordenboek, maar helaas het meest wijdverbreide) dat vandaan? Beslissen zij daarover? Topic is een leenwoord, dus heeft 'van nature' geen geslacht. Het Engels kent namelijk geen woordgeslachten. Het Nederlands 2  3 (Zuid-Nederlands)
> 
> De doorsnee-moedertaalspreker zal kiezen voor 'het', omdat hij/zij het woord onwillekeurig vertaalt in 'het onderwerp'. Denk ik. 
> 
> De moderne taalkunde is steeds minder normatief; het volgt de taal die actueel gesproken wordt. Er wordt dan ook vaak op internet gekeken. Altavista geeft 'de' 1,4 miljoen hits, 'het' 1,1 miljoen hits. Zie ook http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/weblog.php
> 
> Ik blijf intussen rustig 'het topic' zeggen, omdat ik 'de topic' maar dom vind. Niks aan te doen 
> 
> Ik geloof wel dat er een trend is in het Nederlands, mede onder invloed van het taalgebruik van immigranten, nl. dat het onzijdige geslacht aan het verdwijnen is. Ook veel autochtonen vervangen vaak 'het' door 'de', bij alle mogelijke woorden.
> ...



Thx, gelukkig mijn gevoel zegt ook "het".

----------


## At Ayt

> Je had zeker nooit gedacht dat je dat ingevette kromzwaard nog eens nodig zou hebben. Ik heb desnoods wel een paar inspirerende koranpassages voor je.


inplaats van inspirerende qur'aanpassages kun je beter aankomen met namen van athestische islaamkenners die thuis zijn in de eigenschappen van allaah want vooralsnog is dat proefballontje van je zo lek als een mandje..

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat mij ook verbaast is dat er spastisch gereageerd wordt op de uitspraak dat de Islam een polyopperwezen godsdienst is. Er zijn meedere soorten opperwezens in de Islam en ben nieuwsgierig waarom dat ineens wordt genegeerd.



mischien dat een andere moslim aan jou wilt uitleggen dat er in de islaam geen god is dan allaah.. le ilaha illa allaah..
al vrees ik dat je op dit punt betreft te koppig bent om te begrijpen wat _islaam_ betekent..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je had zeker nooit gedacht dat je dat ingevette kromzwaard nog eens nodig zou hebben. Ik heb desnoods wel een paar inspirerende koranpassages voor je.
> 
> 
> inplaats van inspirerende qur'aanpassages kun je beter aankomen met namen van athestische islaamkenners die thuis zijn in de eigenschappen van allaah want vooralsnog is dat proefballontje van je zo lek als een mandje..


Een gepasseerd station. Als je dat leuk vindt, wil ik mijn laatste reaktie nog wel een keertje herhalen, die waarin ik uiteenzet waarom zulke namen niet raken aan ons discussiepuntje.

----------


## naam

> mischien dat een andere moslim aan jou wilt uitleggen dat er in de islaam geen god is dan allaah.. le ilaha illa allaah..
> al vrees ik dat je op dit punt betreft te koppig bent om te begrijpen wat _islaam_ betekent..


Ik heb het niet over meerdere goden, maar over meerdere opperwezens. 
Een djinn is toch een opperwezen dat tussen hemel, hel en aarde kan bewegen en ook nog direct met Allah kan communiceren.

In de Islam zijn er derhalve meerdere opperwezens aanwezig die meer krachten bezitten dan de mens. De duivel is ook zon opperwezen die meer krachten bezit dan de mens. 

Of is een djinn geen opperwezen met meer krachten dan de mens?

----------


## At Ayt

> Een gepasseerd station. Als je dat leuk vindt, wil ik mijn laatste reaktie nog wel een keertje herhalen, die waarin ik uiteenzet waarom zulke namen niet raken aan ons discussiepuntje.


je gaf zelf terecht aan dat er net als bij athesten er ook tussen moslims _"heel domme gelovigen zijn die onvermijdelijk navenant dom interpreteren"_ 
als je dan stelt dat een gelovige onmogelijk meer kan weten van god dan het geval is bij een ongelovige dan moeten we dit zo goed mogelijk gaan bekijken of dit klopt.. en dan gaan we natuurlijk niet kijken naar domme gelovigen en domme ongelovigen want daar worden we niks wijzer van.. zo komen we er namelijk niet achter of jouw stelling klopt.. we gaan het ook niet vergelijken tussen een domme gelovige en een slimme ongelovige of omgekeerd want dat geeft ons geen betrouwbare uitkomsten.. 
we kijken daarintegen naar mensen die verstand hebben van de eigenschappen van allaah.. onder de moslims heb je bijvoorbeeld imaam taymiyyah, wiens naam al meerdere malen is voorgekomen in deze topic.. hij heeft verschillende werken geplubliceerd over de geloofsleer en heeft geschreven over de eigenschappen van allaah.. als we daar dan een athest tegenover willen zetten dan zal dat toch echt iemand moeten wezen die heel goed thuis is in deze materie en dan kom je al snel uit bij een islaamkenner/islamoloog.. maar aangezien ik ze echter niet ken en geen athest kan opnoemen die gedegen kennis heeft van de geloofsleer laat staan dat die zich kan meten met bijvoorbeeld iemand als imaam taymiyyah (of met een andere geleerde) ben ik daarom dan ook benieuwd met welke athesten jij op de proppen kunt komen aangezien ik er ernstig aan twijfel dat een (geleerde) athest net zo goed als een (geleerde) moslim thuis kan zijn in de eigenschappen van allaah.. 
dit komt over als een wedstrijdje maar het is nu eenmaal niet anders wanneer je stelt dat een gelovige onmogelijk meer kan weten van god dan het geval is bij een ongelovige.. we moeten het dan wel aan elkaar gaan afmeten anders blijft jouw proefballontje onbewezen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik heb het niet over meerdere goden, maar over meerdere opperwezens. 
> Een djinn is toch een opperwezen dat tussen hemel, hel en aarde kan bewegen en ook nog direct met Allah kan communiceren.
> 
> In de Islam zijn er derhalve meerdere opperwezens aanwezig die meer krachten bezitten dan de mens. De duivel is ook zon opperwezen die meer krachten bezit dan de mens. 
> 
> Of is een djinn geen opperwezen met meer krachten dan de mens?


*van dale :*

*opperwezen* (het) 
1 *hoogste wezen*

*Opperwezen* (het) 
1 *benaming voor Allah*, God, Jahweh

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ik accepteer dit alvast niet. Waar haalt van Dale (overigens Nederland's slechtste woordenboek, maar helaas het meest wijdverbreide) dat vandaan? Beslissen zij daarover? Topic is een leenwoord, dus heeft 'van nature' geen geslacht. Het Engels kent namelijk geen woordgeslachten. Het Nederlands 2  3 (Zuid-Nederlands)
> 
> De doorsnee-moedertaalspreker zal kiezen voor 'het', omdat hij/zij het woord onwillekeurig vertaalt in 'het onderwerp'. Denk ik. 
> 
> De moderne taalkunde is steeds minder normatief; het volgt de taal die actueel gesproken wordt. Er wordt dan ook vaak op internet gekeken. Altavista geeft 'de' 1,4 miljoen hits, 'het' 1,1 miljoen hits. Zie ook http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/weblog.php
> 
> Ik blijf intussen rustig 'het topic' zeggen, omdat ik 'de topic' maar dom vind. Niks aan te doen 
> 
> Ik geloof wel dat er een trend is in het Nederlands, mede onder invloed van het taalgebruik van immigranten, nl. dat het onzijdige geslacht aan het verdwijnen is. Ook veel autochtonen vervangen vaak 'het' door 'de', bij alle mogelijke woorden.
> ...



Dit "probleem" is heel simpel op te lossen. Gewoon het woord onderwerp gebruiken. We zijn tenslotte Nederlanders, dus waarom het Engelse woord voor onderwerp nemen?

----------


## naam

> *van dale :*
> 
> *opperwezen* (het) 
> 1 *hoogste wezen*
> 
> *Opperwezen* (het) 
> 1 *benaming voor Allah*, God, Jahweh


Ok, opperwezen is in de letterlijke zin niet zo bedoeld. 

Laten we zeggen geesten of wezens met meer machten dan de mens.

Even van wiki gehaald.

Een djinn (Arabisch: جن)is een onzichtbaar wezen, dat volgens Islamitische overleveringen, die aan bod komen in de Koran, bezit kan nemen van mensen. In de Koran heeft de 72e soera als titel: Al-Djinn, maar uitspraken over deze wezens komen door de gehele Koran voor. Niet alle djinns worden tot de boze machten gerekend; er zijn ook djinns die bij de goede machten horen, hetgeen een bredere betekenis van het verwante begrip demon, of daimon behelst, dan in het Westen tegenwoordig gebruikelijk is. In het soefisme, de occulte traditie van de islam, nemen de djinns een bijzondere plaats in.

In de oosterse traditie worden djinns soms voorgesteld als onder de engelen gesteld en ze zouden daarom niet zoveel macht hebben als dezen. Djinns hebben dan dezelfde vergelijkbare status als in het Westen kobolds, trollen, elfen, feen, natuurgeesten en andere sater-achtige wezens.

Zou je dan kunnen zeggen sater-achtige wezens?

Nog meer info. 

Het onderwerpen van mensen en djinns aan de test, bepaalde dat Satan weer te voorschijn komt als er een menselijk wezen wordt geboren. Zoals hierboven al is verteld wordt er, telkens als er een menselijk wezen wordt geboren, ook een djinn geboren die zal dienen als constante begeleider van de mens. Elk menselijk wezen krijgt te maken met de onophoudelijke verleidingspogingen van Satans vertegenwoordiger, die van geboorte tot dood in hetzelfde lichaam huist. Satans vertegenwoordiger probeert zijn menselijke metgezel te overtuigen van het standpunt van Satan: dat God alleen niet genoeg is. Op de Dag des Oordeels getuigt de djinn tegen zijn menselijke tegenhanger (43:38; 50:23, 27). Maar ook worden veel djinns bekeerd tot het standpunt van God door hun menselijke metgezellen. 

God heeft de menselijke wezens niet onvoorbereid gelaten. Om de mensen te helpen bij hun tweede kans om hun godslastering te herroepen, wordt iedereen geboren met de onbewuste kennis dat God ALLEEN, en niemand anders, onze Heer en Meester is (7:172-173). De djinns hebben deze onbewuste kennis niet gekregen, maar zij kregen een veel langere levensduur en meer talenten om de tekenen van God te bestuderen in heel het binnenste heelal. Omdat zij het standpunt van Satan vertegenwoordigen, neigt hun onbewuste natuur sterk naar polythesme. (waarom?, zie niet de logica) Ter aanvulling van ons aangeboren instinct om God alleen te vereren, heeft God ons gezanten gestuurd om ons te helpen onszelf te verlossen. Als we al deze elementen in ogenschouw nemen, dan kunnen we begrijpen dat de enige onvergeeflijke zonde afgodendienarij is (als dit tot de dood wordt volgehouden) : geloven dat iemand anders behalve God enige macht bezit.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> <...>
> 
> 
> Jullie schijnen allebei niet te begrijpen dat aan jullie vragen worden gesteld als de weldenkende, redelijke individuen die jullie in het dagelijks leven ongetwijfeld zijn.
> 
> De vraag is niet of jullie even dit of dat in het Grote Boek willen opzoeken voor ons.
> 
> In dat opzicht moet je toch iets verruimen. Wat weet ik niet precies.


It's like pulling teeth... Ik kan me hier wel in vinden. Vraag ze naar wat ze zelf vinden van bepaalde aspecten van hun geloof en het is alsof water omhoog moet stromen. Een principiel verschil met Christenen? Ruis door generalisering van de twee groepen daargelaten. 
Het lijkt niet eens reserve tav. niet-geloofsgenoten; Ait geeft drie versies als een medemoslim eens iets vraagt over Islamitische regelgeving zonder daarbij aan te geven welke de juiste is. 
Ze hangen een geloof aan, maar overdenken vervolgens geen enkel aspect van dat geloof, althans die indruk wekken ze uiterst succesvol. Niet eens zo gek. De door jou genoemde verruiming levert volgens mij mede ruimte voor twijfel op. Dat kunnen we niet hebben.
Misschien speelt een rol dat volgens moslims op elke mogelijke vraag over de Islam het antwoord besloten licht in het Grote Boek. Vandaar die uitingen van onbegrip over en weer dat die athesten maar door blijven zeuren terwijl ze zo netjes de korancitaten over het onderwerp in kwestie op een presenteerblaadje krijgen voorgeschoteld.

----------


## Snowwhite

Beste Naam,

Hier de chronologische gang van zaken, IBN ADAM die moslim is plaatst:




> 22 juni 2008, 17:05
> 
> Bijbel zegt het volgende mijn beste:
> 
> (Psalmen 89:24) Maar Ik zal zijn wederpartijders verpletteren voor zijn aangezicht, en die hem haten, zal Ik plagen.
> 
> (Psalmen 3:8) Sta op, HEERE, verlos mij, mijn God; want Gij hebt al mijn vijanden op het kinnebakken geslagen; de tanden der goddelozen hebt Gij verbroken.
> 
> (Jeremia 51:22) En door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den man en de vrouw; en door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den oude en den jonge; en door u zal Ik in stukken slaan den jongeling en de jonkvrouw.
> ...


Let op hier staat BIJBEL NIET KORAN!!!!!!!!!!!!

En jij reageert daarop met, eerst het quoten van bovenstaande BIJBEL citaten en vervolgens met :




> 23 juni 2008, 07:22
> 
> Mijn beste, jouw god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.


Zoek het allemaal maar na Naam op pagina 4 van DEZE topic.

Dus Jouw God slaat op de God van Ibn Adam = moslim, terwijl de citaten uit de bijbel komen. Met andere woorden, je leest niet goed, en dat is precies wat ik zei vandaag:




> Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.


Vervolgens schrijf je:




> Gekke logica, ik ontken het wel, want anders had ik wel gereageerd etc.
> Dat is jouw eigen interpretatie over wat ik zou denken. Knap dat je mijn gedachten kunt lezen.


Het is dus geen kwestie van gedachten lezen Naam. Je hebt letterlijk ik vind jouw god een beetje te sadistisch en agressief gezegd tegen mijn moslimbroeder gezegd naar aanleiding van bijbelteksten.

Ik weet ik zeg.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Van onze verslaggever Naam uit de wikipedia:




> wordt iedereen geboren met de onbewuste kennis dat God ALLEEN, en niemand anders, onze Heer en Meester is (7:172-173).

----------


## mark61

> Je had zeker nooit gedacht dat je dat ingevette kromzwaard nog eens nodig zou hebben. Ik heb desnoods wel een paar inspirerende koranpassages voor je.


Ik doe er gratis een wetsteen en siliconenspray bij.

----------


## mark61

> inplaats van inspirerende qur'aanpassages kun je beter aankomen met namen van athestische islaamkenners die thuis zijn in de eigenschappen van allaah want vooralsnog is dat proefballontje van je zo lek als een mandje..


Als je het niet zo druk had met schelden had je er al 2 kunnen lezen. Of telt het alleen als Charlus ze aandraagt?

----------


## mark61

> Dit "probleem" is heel simpel op te lossen. Gewoon het woord onderwerp gebruiken. We zijn tenslotte Nederlanders, dus waarom het Engelse woord voor onderwerp nemen?


Omdat softwareboeren te belazerd zijn ook maar de helft van de tekst in die software te vertalen?

De oervertalingsfout in software is wel de 'help'functie; verkeerd vertaald, het Engelse origineel slaat op 'hulp'. 'Help' roep je in noodsituaties, maar de hulpfunctie omvat veel meer dan acute probleemoplossing. Enfin, ik zal je verder niet vervelen  :hihi: 

De naam van deze draad bevat al nodeloos Engels. Sinds onze moslims van Arabisch op Engels zijn overgestapt bij het quoten van heilige en minder heilige teksten is het einde helemaal zoek.

----------


## mark61

> It's like pulling teeth... Ik kan me hier wel in vinden. Vraag ze naar wat ze zelf vinden van bepaalde aspecten van hun geloof en het is alsof water omhoog moet stromen. Een principiel verschil met Christenen?


Welnee, dat ging vroeger net zo, en nu ook nog vaak. Als je Rouvoet vraagt waarom homofilie vies is zegt ie ook dat god het zelf heeft gezegd. Period. Vergeet die veronderstelde intrinsieke verschillen tussen christendom en islam nou maar.




> Het lijkt niet eens reserve tav. niet-geloofsgenoten; Ait geeft drie versies als een medemoslim eens iets vraagt over Islamitische regelgeving zonder daarbij aan te geven welke de juiste is.


Je moet niet vergeten dat de islam geen gestroomlijnde, hirarchische godsdienst is. Zoals ook protestanten letterlijk in honderden verschillende clubjes uiteenvallen die allemaal net even anders over regel 22 op pag. 135 denken, omdat er geen paus is die de koppen tegen elkaar slaat, zo is er ook in de islam geen absolute autoriteit buiten god, en ontstaat consensus, of moet ik zeggen jurisprudentie, door eeuwenlange discussies die een soort mainstream opleveren, zonder dat je nou kan zeggen dat van die mainstream afwijkenden baarlijke ketters zijn. 

In het heetst van de strijd gebeurt dat natuurlijk wel; met name in Egypte en SA zitten groepjes geleerden die elkaar voor rotte vis c.q. kafir uitmaken. Er is zelfs een club die zo heet: Takfier wa'l Hiedjra, 'tot ongelovige verklaren en overgaan (naar de oorspronkelijke islam)'




> Ze hangen een geloof aan, maar overdenken vervolgens geen enkel aspect van dat geloof, althans die indruk wekken ze uiterst succesvol. Niet eens zo gek. De door jou genoemde verruiming levert volgens mij mede ruimte voor twijfel op. Dat kunnen we niet hebben.


Als rechtgeaarde ongelovige met niet bijster veel geloof in de allesoverheersende invloed van godsdienst op den mens denk ik dat dit hele gedoe meer gaat over je als immigrant een plaats en gerespecteerde identiteit verwerven in een vijandige omgeving. In die zin is deze vragerij misschien flauw en teveel gevraagd, i dunno.




> Misschien speelt een rol dat volgens moslims op elke mogelijke vraag over de Islam het antwoord besloten licht in het Grote Boek.


Nee, juist niet. Juist omdat het Boek zo weinig antwoorden gaf op zoveel vragen kwam er om te beginnen een bijzonder uitgebreide 'toelichting' in de vorm van de overleveringen van de profeet, en een stelsel van hulpwetenschappen om uit die twee bronnen (koran en overleveringen) valide antwoorden op nog duizenden andere vragen te genereren. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

Ik geloof dat in het christendom Jezus wel belangrijk is als bemiddelaar, maar veel minder als uitlegger van het Handboek.




> Vandaar die uitingen van onbegrip over en weer dat die athesten maar door blijven zeuren terwijl ze zo netjes de korancitaten over het onderwerp in kwestie op een presenteerblaadje krijgen voorgeschoteld.


Ik denk dat vooral Ait niet gelooft dat ik (wij?) zulke vragen oprecht stellen, oprecht omdat dat de vragen waren die ik in mijn jeugd al had, en waar ik nooit een antwoord op kreeg. Kwam nl. ook geen christenen tegen ook  :hihi:  Hij denkt dat ik zit te zieken om het zieken, om moslims danwel Marokkanen te vernederen, of weet ik veel wat hij denkt. Daar kom je nou juist niet achter.

Magoed, ik heb niet het idee dat hij of iemand anders nog zin heeft mij antwoord te geven. Ik zie alleen maar dodgen, uitvluchten, draaien, schelden.

----------


## mark61

> Van onze verslaggever Naam uit de wikipedia:


Und jetzt? De wikipedia is goddelijk genspireerd? De wikipedia zegt het dus is het waar? Elke malloot kan op wiki schrijven hoor, zelfs ik doe het wel es  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

Bonjour Mark, 




> Van onze verslaggever Naam uit de wikipedia:
> 
> wordt iedereen geboren met de onbewuste kennis dat God ALLEEN, en niemand anders, onze Heer en Meester is (7:172-173).


Jouw reactie hierop slaat helemaal nergens op, omdat die iets is tussen mij en Naam, Therm, Charles en Bier und Bratwurst.




> Und jetzt? De wikipedia is goddelijk genspireerd? De wikipedia zegt het dus is het waar? Elke malloot kan op wiki schrijven hoor, zelfs ik doe het wel es


Heb ik dat beweerd? Geen dingen zeggen over mij waar je geen weet over hebt, met dit speculeren schep je een precedent. 




> Jullie schijnen allebei niet te begrijpen dat aan jullie vragen worden gesteld als de weldenkende, redelijke individuen die jullie in het dagelijks leven ongetwijfeld zijn.
> 
> De vraag is niet of jullie even dit of dat in het Grote Boek willen opzoeken voor ons.
> 
> In dat opzicht moet je toch iets verruimen. Wat weet ik niet precies.



Men quote ging daar het niet over: 




> Ja net zoals hij de teksten uit de bijbel van Ibn Adam over de hel naast zich neer legde in deze topic en zo'n dom commentaar gaf dat de islamitische God hem een beetje te agressief is, terwijl het bijbel passages waren.
> En net als hij de teksten uit de purana's over naraka (hel) naast zich neer legde. 
> 
> Net als hopeloze maarten, die ook niet kan lezen. 3 keer moet ik hem vertellen dat ik een multinationale en religieuze familie heb met wel 6 nationaliteiten en 3 religies (hindoes, moslims en christenen) en toch loopt hij doodleuk te beweren dat ik mijn blik moet verruimen etc.
> 
> Dan scharen ze zich ook nog eens achter de uitspraak dat Snowwhite primitief is.
> 
> Hopeloos, het is alsof je tegen dovemansoren praat, en maar arrogant doen.


Het ging er om dat alles wat ik plaats niet gelezen wordt, in beide gevallen handelde het niet om citaten uit de Koran maar om citaten uit de bijbel en over mijn persoonlijke achtergrond. Dus jouw reactie op mij is wederom niet gepast.




> Als rechtgeaarde ongelovige met niet bijster veel geloof in de allesoverheersende invloed van godsdienst op den mens denk ik dat dit hele gedoe meer gaat over je als immigrant een plaats en gerespecteerde identiteit verwerven in een *vijandige* omgeving.


Ik ben geen immigrant.

Hijrah betekent overigens emigratie.

Groetjes,

Blanche Neige

----------


## Snowwhite

@naam




> Ik bepaal niet wat jij moet geloven, als jij in een god wil geloven die andersdenkenden wil martelen na hun dood dan moet je dat gerust doen.
> 
> Ik ben het gewoon met dat gegeven niet eens, een god die zo in elkaar steekt is dat hij mensen wil straffen voor het kritisch benaderen van zijn gedachtengoed. 
> 
> Kennelijk heb je het daar moeilijk mee.


Niet draaien Naam. 

Jij bent zelf degene die dit te pas en te onpas ter sprake brengt.
Ik heb er moeite mee dat je je dat alleen en uitsluitend bij moslims herhaalt en niet christenen en hindoes gaat vervelen. Ik heb jou een hindoeforum aangeboden en dat heb je geweigerd. Hieruit volgt, dat je hier bent om islam te bashen en niet om een dialoog te voeren. Uit dat obsessieve herhalen van jou, tot zelfs aan je handtekening toe, kun je concluderen dat jij degene bent die daarmee zit, terwijl je helemaal niet gelooft. Dat is in tegenspraak met elkaar. Iemand die niet gelooft in de Koran, gelooft dan ook niet in de hemel of hel of hiernamaals en heeft dus de hel niet te vrezen. M.a.w. deep down you know the truth.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Wat mij ook verbaast is dat er spastisch gereageerd wordt op de uitspraak dat de Islam een polyopperwezen godsdienst is. Er zijn meedere soorten opperwezens in de Islam en ben nieuwsgierig waarom dat ineens wordt genegeerd.


Hieruit blijkt dat je deze hele topic triniteit versus *tawhied* niet begrepen hebt, want in feite gaat deze topic daar over. Dat is jammer, bovendien had ik het je al eerder uitgelegd.

10 juni 2008, 20:10 




> Hoe zit het dan met Djinns, engelen en de duivel. Dat zijn toch ook opperwezens, of iets van halfgoden. In feite is god dus niet het enige opperwezen.


Djinns en engelen zijn geen halfgoden. 

Er is alleen maar 1 God.

De mens is geschapen uit klei/aarde
De djinn uit vuur
De engelen uit licht


Bewijzen:

Waarlijk Wij schiepen de mens uit droge, klinkende klei. (15:26)

En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen. (15:27)

The Prophet (peace be upon him) said: "Allah created the angels from light. He created the jinn from a flame of fire, and He created Adam from what was described to you." [Sahh Muslim (5314)]

Hieruit blijkt dat de djinn, engelen en mensen dus schepselen zijn, geschapen door de Schepper, derhalve zijn zij dus geen halfgoden.

In de Koran staat:


112. Zuiverheid van Geloof (Al-Ichlaas)

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 

2. Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 

3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 

4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."

----------


## Snowwhite

16 juni 2008, 11:23 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Citaat:



> De duivel aanbidden? Aanbidden doe je toch alleen met goden.


Aanbidden doe je alleen met God. De duivel aanbidden, dat zijn de Satanisten.


Citaat:



> Is de duivel een soort god, hij heeft wel een aantal kenmerken van een god, namelijk onsterfelijk en kennelijk veel invloed op de mensheid.


De duivel is niet een soort God. Allah gebood de duivel (iblies) en tevens de engelen zich te onderwerpen aan Adam vrede zij met hem. Hieruit volgt dat zij dus geen halfgoden zijn, nog dat Adam vzmh een halfgod is, er zijn geen halfgoden, er is maar 1 God:

Hoofdstuk 7

11. Wij schiepen u, daarna vormden Wij u; toen zeiden Wij tot de engelen: "*Onderwerpt u aan Adam"* en zij onderwierpen zich, behalve Iblies; hij behoorde niet tot degenen die zich onderwierpen. 
12. (Allah) zeide: "Wat belette u, u te onderwerpen, toen Ik u (dat) gebood?" Hij antwoordde: "Ik ben beter dan hij. Gij hebt mij uit vuur en hem uit klei geschapen. 
13. (Allah) zeide: "Verwijder u van hier - het is niet aan u, hier hoogmoedig te zijn. Ga heen, gij behoort stellig tot degenen, die vernederd zullen worden." 
14. Hij zeide: "Geef mij uitstel tot aan de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
15. (Allah) zeide: "U is uitstel verleend." 16. Hij antwoordde: "Welnu, daar gij mij liet dwalen zal ik hen voorzeker in de weg gaan zitten op Uw rechte pad." 


Citaat:



> Waarom heeft god engelen en djinns nodig om hem te dienen? Kan hij "het" niet alleen??


Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. (112:2)

PS *Engelen zijn geen djinns*, onder djinns heb je gelovige en ongelovigen, net als bij mensen. Engelen gehoorzamen Allah.

PS 2 Ooit wil ik een keer een topic openen over djinns/hekserij/waarzeggerij etc. Maar nu even niet. Het trinity debat - monotheisme is belangrijker.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

----------


## Thermopylae

De religieuze leiders hadden vanaf het begin van de religies het probleem, van vragen van gelovigen, waarom er zoveel ellende in de wereld was. Zou God hier voor verantwoordelijk zijn c.q. toestaan? Daar heeft men het volgende op gevonden.

a. Alle ellende in de wereld is de schuld van de mensen en/of de duivel.
b. De dingen die goed gaan - ook door mensen zelf verricht - op het conto van God 
schrijven.
c. Gelovigen voorhouden, dat degenen die het nu op aarde afschuwelijk hebben, het in de hemel later juist veel beter krijgen.
d. Gelovigen voorhouden, dat de menselijke geest te beperkt is, om daden van God te kunnen begrijpen; Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. 

De praktijk laat zien hoe dat werkt. Toen drie kleine kinderen omkwamen in een brand, en er n door een buurman met gevaar voor eigen leven werd gered, zeiden de ouders dat hun geloof nog sterker was geworden, omdat God n kind uit de vuurzee had gered.
De dappere daad van de buurman, wordt dus voorgesteld als een daad van God, terwijl het feit dat er 3 kleine kinderen een afschuwelijke dood hebben gevonden, iets was, waar de almachtige God niet voor verantwoordelijk kan worden gesteld.

----------


## naam

> 16 juni 2008, 11:23 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Citaat:
> 
> 
> Aanbidden doe je alleen met God. De duivel aanbidden, dat zijn de Satanisten.
> 
> ...


Als wat voor wezen zou je de duivel omschrijven? Hij staat qua invloed en macht dichterbij de goden dan bij de mens. 

Het feit dat Allah de duivel heeft geschapen wil toch niet zeggen dat het niet een soort van opperwezen is met meer macht dan de mens.

----------


## naam

> Beste Naam,
> 
> Hier de chronologische gang van zaken, IBN ADAM die moslim is plaatst:
> 
> 
> Let op hier staat BIJBEL NIET KORAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> En jij reageert daarop met, eerst het quoten van bovenstaande BIJBEL citaten en vervolgens met :
> 
> ...


Heb ik een rechtstreekse vergelijking gemaakt tussen goden van andere godsdiensten? Een soort van ranglijst welke het meest sadistisch is?

Ik snap ook nog steeds niet waarom Allah zo makkelijk meegaat in het voorstel van de duivel hem uitstel te geven en waarom hij zo veel engelen en djinns nodig heeft.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, nu niet draaien svp.

Nogmaals op de BIJBELTEKSTEN geplaatst door een MOSLIM

Reageer jij met:




> 23 juni 2008, 07:22
> 
> Mijn beste, *jouw* god vind ik een beetje te sardistisch en agressief.


JOUW god, jouw is bezittelijk voornaamwoord dus de god van ibn adam, dus de islamitische god.

Dat je dat wel degelijk bedoelt blijkt uit:




> Gisteren, 12:44
> 
> Die *andere* goden zijn ook agressief en rancuneus hoor, dat ontken ik niet.


ANDERE goden, dus volgens jou zijn er andere goden.




> 27 maart 2008, 09:20
> 
> *Iedere* godsdienst heeft recht op zijn eigen goden en of god.


IEDERE

Conclusie, je leest niet goed want Ibn Adam plaatste bijbelteksten en jij antwoorde met JOUW god = islamitische god.

Niet draaien Naam.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Als wat voor wezen zou je de duivel omschrijven? Hij staat qua invloed en macht dichterbij de goden dan bij de mens. 
> 
> Het feit dat Allah de duivel heeft geschapen wil toch niet zeggen dat het niet een soort van opperwezen is met meer macht dan de mens.


Als de duivel een opperwezen was, waarom gebood Allah dan dat hij, de duivel zich moest onderwerpen aan Adam?

GOED LEZEN NAAM:


De duivel is niet een soort God. Allah gebood de duivel (iblies) en tevens de engelen zich te onderwerpen aan Adam vrede zij met hem. Hieruit volgt dat zij dus geen halfgoden zijn, nog dat Adam vzmh een halfgod is, er zijn geen halfgoden, er is maar 1 God:

7:11. Wij schiepen u, daarna vormden Wij u; toen zeiden Wij tot de engelen: "*Onderwerpt u aan Adam*" en zij onderwierpen zich, behalve Iblies; hij behoorde niet tot degenen die zich onderwierpen.

Iblies= "duivel"

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Thermopylae

> Omdat softwareboeren te belazerd zijn ook maar de helft van de tekst in die software te vertalen?


Programmatuur?  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> waarom hij zo veel engelen en djinns nodig heeft.


Nogmaals, herhaling, zucht, de engelen gehoorzamen Allah zij zijn uit licht geschapen. Onder de djinns heb je moslims en niet-moslims. Engelen zijn *niet* dezelfde schepselen als de djinns, die uit vuur zijn geschapen!!!

Allah SWT is Zichzelf genoeg, Allah SWT heeft Zijn schepping (mensheid, engelen, djinns) niet nodig, maar wij (schepselen) hebben Allah wel nodig.

Stel je voor dat jij thuis zit, en je hebt een werkster die je afwas voor je doet, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat jij de afwas niet zelf had kunnen doen! Jij hebt de werkster niet nodig.

Groetjes

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als wat voor wezen zou je de duivel omschrijven? Hij staat qua invloed *en macht* dichterbij de goden dan bij de mens.


Allereerst, er zijn geen goden, er is maar 1 God.

Over de macht van de duivel het volgende, en dit is ook al eerder geplaatst:

Hoofdstuk 15

37. God zeide: "U wordt uitstel verleend." 

38. "Tot de Dag van de bekende tijd." 

39. Hij antwoordde: "Mijn Heer, daar Gij mij verloren hebt geacht, zal ik voor hen (de dingen) op aarde schoonschijnend maken en hen allen doen dwalen." 

40. "*Met uitzondering van Uw oprechte dienaren onder hen*." 

41. God zeide: "Dit is een pad, rechtstreeks tot Mij." 

42. "*Gij zult over Mijn dienaren zeker geen macht hebben*, met uitzondering van de dwalenden die u volgen." 

LEES de vetgedrukte passages.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Met nadruk op lees, zucht.....

----------


## Charlus

> Hoofdstuk 15
> 
> 37. God zeide: "U wordt uitstel verleend." 
> 
> 38. "Tot de Dag van de bekende tijd." 
> 
> 39. Hij antwoordde: "Mijn Heer, daar Gij mij verloren hebt geacht, zal ik voor hen (de dingen) op aarde schoonschijnend maken en hen allen doen dwalen." 
> 
> 40. "*Met uitzondering van Uw oprechte dienaren onder hen*." 
> ...


Jaja. Ik heb zelfs de passage in zijn geheel gelezen. Denk jij zelf na over dergelijke teksten, naast ze anderen onder de neus te schuiven? Volgens mij niet. 
Allah geeft de duivel officiel toestemming mensen te verleiden tot het slechte. Vervolgens, als zij zich aan het slechte overgeven, worden ze eeuwig gemarteld door allah. Waarom ruimt allah (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg? Waarom staat allah berhaupt toe dat de duivel zijn bestaan aanvangt? Mensen worden gestraft wanneer ze zich aan het slechte overgeven, maar de duivel, nota bene de personificatie van het slechte, mag zijn gang gaan onder de mensheid. Weerzinwekkend.
Jij vindt niets vreemds aan de betreffende koranpassage? Jouw hersenen zijn dan opgebouwd uit een wel heel wonderlijke substantie. Gatenkaas?

----------


## Thermopylae

Waarom mensen scheppen met zoveel slechte karaktereigenschappen, en geestelijke afwijkingen?

----------


## Charlus

> Waarom mensen scheppen met zoveel slechte karaktereigenschappen, en geestelijke afwijkingen?


Om te kunnen straffen. Ik kan geen andere reden bedenken. Hij laat ook de duivel onder de mensheid rondsjokken met dat doel. Mensjepesten.

----------


## mark61

> Bonjour Mark, 
> 
> Jouw reactie hierop slaat helemaal nergens op, omdat die iets is tussen mij en Naam, Therm, de Baron en Bier und Bratwurst.


Sbah lkhair Lalla Nej Jdida,

Bah. Iedereen mag meedoen behalve ik? Ik behoud me het recht voor op alles te reageren wat voor mijn ogen verschijnt  :ego:  Privacy is geen argument mbt relevantie.




> Heb ik dat beweerd? Geen dingen zeggen over mij waar je geen weet over hebt, met dit speculeren schep je een precedent


. 

Waarom plaatste je het dan? Het had voor mij een hoog lekker puh gehalte  :hihi: 




> Het ging er om dat alles wat ik plaats niet gelezen wordt, in beide gevallen handelde het niet om citaten uit de Koran maar om citaten uit de bijbel en over mijn persoonlijke achtergrond. Dus jouw reactie op mij is wederom niet gepast.


Nou ja zeg wat een nuffige woordkeuze  :Smilie:  Dat geeft precies het probleem aan, en mij gelijk: de vragenstellers zitten niet te wachten op citaten uit boeken. Vandaar dat ze niet eens lezen dat het uit de bijbel komt. Wat is de relevantie daarvan trouwens? Heiden stelt moslim vraag over zijn geloof, moslim antwoordt met kwoot uit bijbel. Zo, die zit, denkt moslim vergenoegd.  :argwaan: 




> Ik ben geen immigrant.


Mes flicitations sincres  :hihi: 




> Hijrah betekent overigens emigratie.


Hidjra betekent van alles, maar je zal het met me eens zijn dat in deze context 'emigratie' nergens op slaat. T & H wil toch niet Egypte verlaten ofzo? Tis een migratie in de tijd danwel mentaliteit, wat een mens zich daar ook bij moet voorstellen. Een soort tijdmachine streven ze na. Best Wel lastig.




> Groetjes,
> 
> Blanche Neige


Ciao Snowwhite

----------


## mark61

> Ik heb er moeite mee dat je je dat alleen en uitsluitend bij moslims herhaalt en niet christenen en hindoes gaat vervelen.


Je weigert dus antwoord te geven op vormgronden. Briljant. U is juriste? Geef nou gewoon antwoord, is het echt zo moeilijk? 

Overigens gelooft geen hindoe die ik ken in de hel, die bestaat dan ook niet in het hindoesme. Christenen ken ik niet, en daar heb ik ook geen behoefte aan.




> Iemand die niet gelooft in de Koran, gelooft dan ook niet in de hemel of hel of hiernamaals en heeft dus de hel niet te vrezen. M.a.w. deep down you know the truth.


Oh das nieuw. Wat is die truth dan? Dat jij er zelf niet in gelooft? Dat jij gelooft dat ongelovigen niet in de hel komen, omdat ze niet geloven? Das niet volgens de regels hoor  :hihi: 

Je zit je hier in tig bochten te wringen om dat ene te vermijden: simpelweg antwoord te geven op een heel simpele vraag. Maroc.nlmoslims zijn dodelijk vermoeiend.

----------


## mark61

> Hieruit blijkt dat je deze hele topic triniteit versus *tawhied* niet begrepen hebt, want in feite gaat deze topic daar over. Dat is jammer, bovendien had ik het je al eerder uitgelegd.



Zie je dat ik gelijk heb? Voor ca. de derde keer: niemand vraagt hier of je wat wil opzoeken in het Grote Boek, er wordt jou persoonlijk wat gevraagd. Er wordt een beroep gedaan op je gezond verstand.

Naam formuleert wel beroerd inderdaad, 'opper' is een superlatief; er kan er maar n van bestaan. Mijn probleem is met de categorie der onzichtbare onsterfelijke wezens die van alles kunnen dat mensen niet kunnen. Das voor mij n club van goden, of hoe je dat moet noemen. 

In any case blijkt in de praktijk dat de duivel de Vietcong is en god de VS; they just can't win. Dat maakt islam en christendom dualistische godsdiensten, duothestisch ahw  :lachu: 

SVP niet meer met citaten uit Boeken smijten. We lezen ze niet, blijkt.

----------


## mark61

> Allah is zichzelf-genoeg,


Hou op, hou op  :hihi:  Dit is toch niet een alternatieve vertaling voor 'behoefteloze'? Please, zeg dat het niet waar is.

Als je jezelf genoeg bent, waarom schep je dan zo'n uitgebreide hopeloze poppenkast? As we speak worden er weer ontelbaren verkracht, gemarteld, uitgehongerd en vermoord. Jezelf genoeg zijn, dat zie ik toch anders dan een Goddelijke Wii

----------


## mark61

> Programmatuur?



Hou je klep  :haha:   :vreemd:

----------


## mark61

> Jaja. Ik heb zelfs de passage in zijn geheel gelezen. Denk jij zelf na over dergelijke teksten, naast ze anderen onder de neus te schuiven? Volgens mij niet. 
> Allah geeft de duivel officiel toestemming mensen te verleiden tot het slechte. Vervolgens, als zij zich aan het slechte overgeven, worden ze eeuwig gemarteld door allah. Waarom ruimt allah (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg? Waarom staat allah berhaupt toe dat de duivel zijn bestaan aanvangt? Mensen worden gestraft wanneer ze zich aan het slechte overgeven, maar de duivel, nota bene de personificatie van het slechte, mag zijn gang gaan onder de mensheid. Weerzinwekkend.
> Jij vindt niets vreemds aan de betreffende koranpassage? Jouw hersenen zijn dan opgebouwd uit een wel heel wonderlijke substantie. Gatenkaas?


Je begrijpt best dat de duivel de eenmansballotagecommissie van de baas is. Die schept er sardonisch genoegen in allerlei tuig te scheppen, dat eerst een leven lang o.a. rechtgeaardige gelovigen over de kling mag jagen, om daarna pas door de duivel verlinkt te worden. Dit terwijl god van tevoren al wist hoe dit videogame zou aflopen, hij had het tenslotte zelf geprogrammeerd.

Bizarre hobby.

----------


## mark61

> Waarom mensen scheppen met zoveel slechte karaktereigenschappen, en geestelijke afwijkingen?


Tis allemaal een test, kijken of ze level 2 halen. Je moet wat, als je moederziel alleen door het universum zweeft.

----------


## mark61

Wat is een trinnittie eigenlijk?

----------


## Thermopylae

> Nee, juist niet. Juist omdat het Boek zo weinig antwoorden gaf op zoveel vragen kwam er om te beginnen een bijzonder uitgebreide 'toelichting' in de vorm van de overleveringen van de profeet, en een stelsel van hulpwetenschappen om uit die twee bronnen (koran en overleveringen) valide antwoorden op nog duizenden andere vragen te genereren. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.


Koran 6:114:

"Zal ik een ander dan God als rechter nemen, terwijl Hij het is die het boek duidelijk uiteengezet naar jullie heeft neergezonden?" 

Dit vers uit de Koran veroordeelt het handhaven van de Hadith. Degene die de Hadith handhaaft neemt een ander dan God als rechter. Of dat nou de samenstellers van de Hadith zijn of de profeet Mohammed zelf is.

Omdat (sommige) volgers van de Hadith zich dit verbod realiseren, stellen zij dat Hadith ook openbaringen zijn en dus zou het handhaven van de Hadith niet in strijd zijn met de Koran. Dat baseren zij opvers 53:3,4; "Noch spreekt hij uit een bevlieging. Het is niet anders dan een geopenbaarde openbaring". De aanhangers van Hadith leggen dat uit als, alles wat Mohammed heeft gezegd was een openbaring. Het is echter voor de hand liggend, dat deze verzen verwijzen naar de Koran zelf. 
De Koran levert hier het bewijs voor in 66:1; "O profeet! Waarom verklaar jij verboden wat God heeft toegestaan om je vrouwen tevreden te stellen? God is vergevend en barmhartig." Hier wordt de profeet vermaand omdat hij iets verkeerds deed. Zou alles wat hij zei een openbaring zijn geweest, dan zou het genoemde verbod van God zijn en zou het vers niet zijn opgenomen. Overigens, welke hadith is een openbaring en welke niet? Wie bepaalt dat, en op grond waarvan?

Maar er is meer, vers 4:163; "Wij hebben jou de openbaring gezonden, zoals Wij Noah en de profeten na hem openbaring zonden en Wij gaven een openbaring aan Abraham en Ismal en Isaak en Jacob en de stammen; en aan Jezus, Job, Jonas, Aaron en Salomon en Wij gaven David de psalmen." Zou alles dat Mohammed zei een openbaring geweest zijn, dan zou dit ook moeten gelden voor Noah en alle profeten na hem. Waar kunnen we hun Hadith vinden?

Bovendien kan de Hadith geen openbaring zijn vanwege vers 4:82; "Overpeinzen zij de Koran dan niet? Als hij van een ander dan God was, dan zouden zij er veel tegenstrijdigs in vinden". Dit betekent onder andere dat wat wel van God is geen tegenstrijdigheden bevat. De Hadith bevat vele tegenstrijdigheden. Deze uiten zich intern doordat veel hadiths andere hadiths tegenspreken. Ook uiten deze tegenstrijdigheden zich extern omdat zij de Koran zelf tegenspreken. 

Er is overigens nog een tweede reden, die het handhaven van de Hadith veroordeelt, conform vers 6:114. Dit vers stelt namelijk dat de Koran "uiteengezet" is. Hiermee wordt een van de belangrijkste motivaties voor het handhaven van de Hadith ontkracht. Die is namelijk dat de Koran 'te moeilijk te begrijpen' is en 'vaag' en 'onduidelijk'. Daarom zou de Hadith nodig zijn om de Koran uit te leggen. De Koran is niet moeilijk of vaag volgens 6:114. De Koran is volledig en behoeft geen nadere uitleg; "En het woord van jouw Heer werd vervuld in waarheid en rechtvaardigheid" (6:115). Er wordt ook nergens verwezen naar een andere bron van wijsheid naast de Koran die gevolgd moet worden om een goede moslim te zijn. 

Het lijkt er derhalve op dat – net zoals bij de bijbel – religieuze leiders d.m.v. hun interpretaties van het heilige boek, hun eigen inzichten aan de gelovigen willen opdringen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Hieruit blijkt dat je deze hele topic triniteit versus *tawhied* niet begrepen hebt, want in feite gaat deze topic daar over. Dat is jammer, bovendien had ik het je al eerder uitgelegd.



het is verbijsterend hoe slecht het begrepen wordt en hoe slecht er gelezen wordt terwijl je steeds weer met duidelijke bewijzen en duidelijke uitleg aankomt..

aan jou ligt het niet snowhite!
barakallahoe fiekie

we selaamoe aleikie,

----------


## mark61

> het is verbijsterend hoe slecht het begrepen wordt en hoe slecht er gelezen wordt terwijl je steeds weer met duidelijke bewijzen en duidelijke uitleg aankomt..
> 
> aan jou ligt het niet snowhite!
> barakallahoe fiekie
> 
> we selaamoe aleikie,


Het is verbijsterend hoe jullie ondanks dat er herhaaldelijk bijzonder eenvoudige vragen gesteld worden alleen maar antwoorden met lappen tekst uit heilige boeken.

Het is verbijsterend dat je een term als 'bewijs' gebruikt. Totaal verknipt. Er is hier geen proces gaande, noch een wetenschappelijke uitwisseling. NIETS, maar dan ook NIETS is in een godsdienst te 'bewijzen.' Als dat kon was godsdienst overbodig; de evidentie van de aanwezigheid van god was zo duidelijk als de zonsopgang, of de gewaarwording dat het pijn doet als je met je kop tegen de muur ramt.

Het is verbijsterend hoe iemand met een redelijke intelligentie die leeft in 2008 in Nederland niet in staat, of laten we hopen niet bereid is zelfstandig na te denken en een antwoord te formuleren op eenvoudige, maar prangende vragen.

Het is verbijsterend hoe onoprecht en oneerlijk jij bent. Ik laat me hier helemaal zien, met al mijn twijfels, sta open voor alles; jij komt niet verder dan mij uitschelden. Wat denk je nou eigenlijk _echt_?

Ik ben hier altijd eerlijk en heb als principe dat ik nooit iets zou zeggen dat ik niet irl face to face ook zou durven zeggen. 

Ik moet me niet voor god verantwoorden, maar voor mijzelf. Misschien is dat het verschil?

----------


## mark61

> Het lijkt er derhalve op dat  net zoals bij de bijbel  religieuze leiders d.m.v. hun interpretaties van het heilige boek, hun eigen inzichten aan de gelovigen willen opdringen.


Het lijkt mij eerder dat, zoals ik al zei, gelovigen met duzenden vragen kwamen waar Mohammed niet zo gauw een antwoord op had. Wat ook logisch is, nog afgezien van de warrigheid, wazigheid en tegenstrijdigheid van de tekst van de koran zelf. Je kent die toch wel van de 4 passages over alcoholgebruik?

Of god nou bestaat of niet, het zijn mensen die vorm geven aan de godsdienst. Onvermijdelijk. En dan kan je dat beter aan de experts overlaten toch?

Hoe wou je het anders zien dan? Referenda over de betekenis van elke zin in het Boek? Zelfs als ongelovige voel ik nog wel dat van een democratisch opgebouwde godsdienst alle sjeu en mysterie af is. Dan heb je gewoon politiek.


Het christendom heeft nog een concilie van Nicea gehad, waar afgezanten uit alle windstreken rollebollend de orthodoxie vaststelden, min of meer democratisch, met de gebruikelijke percentages weglopers.

----------


## At Ayt

> Allah geeft de duivel officiel toestemming mensen te verleiden tot het slechte. Vervolgens, als zij zich aan het slechte overgeven, worden ze eeuwig gemarteld door allah. 
> 
> -----------
> 
> Waarom ruimt allah (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg? 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Waarom staat allah berhaupt toe dat de duivel zijn bestaan aanvangt? 
> ...


alleen mensen die van god zijn afgedwaald kunnen blootstaan aan de verleiding vd duivel..
mensen zijn hier om god te aanbidden.. mensen die god oprecht aanbidden zullen niet in verleiding van de duivel gebracht kunnen worden daar heeft de duivel geen invloed op :


*qur'aan*
15:39. Hij (satan) antwoordde: "Mijn Heer, daar Gij mij verloren hebt geacht, zal ik voor hen (de dingen) op aarde schoonschijnend maken en hen allen doen dwalen."
15:40. "*Met uitzondering van Uw oprechte dienaren onder hen*."
15:42. "*Gij zult over Mijn dienaren zeker geen macht hebben*, met uitzondering van de dwalenden die u volgen." 
(al-hidjr)

----------

omdat gods vloek op de duivel is uitgesteld tot aan de dag des oordeels :

*qur'aan*
15:34. God zeide: "Ga dan heen, gij zijt voorzeker verworpen." 
15:35. "Mijn vloek zal tot de Dag des Oordeels op u rusten." 
15:36. Hij zeide: "Mijn Heer, schenk mij dan uitstel tot de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
15:37. *God zeide: "U wordt uitstel verleend*." 
15:38. "*Tot de Dag van de bekende tijd*."
(al-hidjr)

--------

omdat god de djinn geschapen heeft met een vrije wil die tijdens hun leven er zelf voor kiezen om wel of niet god te aanbidden:

*qur'aan*
6:130. O, gezelschap van djinn en mensen. Kwamen er niet uit uw midden boodschappers tot u die u Mijn tekenen verhaalden en die u voor de ontmoeting van deze Dag waarschuwden? Zij zullen zeggen: "Wij getuigen tegen onszelven." Het wereldse leven bedroog hen. En zij zullen tegen zichzelf getuigen, dat zij ongelovigen waren.
(el-en'aam)

-----

ook andere djinn en mensen mogen hun gang gaan onder de mensen en hun proberen te verleiden tot het slechte.. daarin is de positie van de duivel niet anders in aan dat van mensen.. mensen hebben een vrije wil en hebben de vrijheid om het goede of het slechte te doen..
de duivel zal op de dag des oordeels zeker zijn straf krijgen terwijl mensen, die slecht doen tijdens het leven, tenminste nog kans maken op gods vergeving.. het lot vd duivel is dan ook niet te benijden tov mensen die zich overgeven aan het slechte :

*qur'aan*
15:35. "Mijn vloek zal tot de Dag des Oordeels op u (de duivel) rusten." 
15:36. Hij zeide: "Mijn Heer, schenk mij dan uitstel tot de Dag waarop zij zullen worden opgewekt." 
15:37. God zeide: "U wordt uitstel verleend." 
15:38. "Tot de Dag van de bekende tijd."
(al-hidjr)


4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, *maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil.* En wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, heeft inderdaad een zeer grote zonde begaan.
(an-nisaa)

---------

het is onbeleefd om aan een dame te vragen of haar hersens uit gatenkaas bestaat.. 
wie heeft jou opgevoed? (retorische vraag)

----------


## Snowwhite

> het is verbijsterend hoe slecht het begrepen wordt en hoe slecht er gelezen wordt terwijl je steeds weer met duidelijke bewijzen en duidelijke uitleg aankomt..
> 
> aan jou ligt het niet snowhite!
> barakallahoe fiekie
> 
> we selaamoe aleikie,


WA FIEKA BARAKA !!!!!!!!

Je hebt nog Ibn Taymiyyah GEEN soefie te goed van me, Inshallah, ik ben je niet vergeten hoor, ben druk aan het lezen...........

Wa Assalamoe 3aleikoem wa Rahmatoellahi wa Barakatoehoe

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Mark,

Alles goed?

Allereerst wat betreft het NIET plaatsen van Koran teksten, dat is natuurlijk ridicuul wat je zegt. 

Een bewering moet gestaafd worden op bewijs, (dus Koranteksten of een betrouwbare hadith) en niet op grillen, eigen inzichten, intellect, inspiratie en of uitspraken van filosofen.

Bewijs = daliel in het arabisch (maar waarschijnlijk wist je dat al).

Ik vind niet dat jij hier op islam en meer ons de les kan komen lezen wat wij wel of niet plaatsen. Of jullie die Koranteksten lezen dan niet is voor ons niet relevant. Het gaat om de boodschap te verkondigen en wat jullie er verder mee doen is niet onze zaak.

Dan wat betreft de kwestie Naam. Ook jij moet niet draaien Mark, dat jij nog bijbelteksten nog koranteksten leest, daar ging het niet om. Het ging erom dat Naam niet goed leest en ik heb even een chronologisch overzichtje daarvan gegeven.

Daarnaast dat hij, en vele anderen, uitsluitend naar islamitische forums gaan en niet naar hindoe- of christelijke forums. 

Dan wat betreft de hel in het hindoeisme. 

Alhoewel er meerdere sferen zijn waarin men kan terugkeren, de meest bekende in het hindoeisme is wel NARAKA = hel.

In de b.g. staat:

Hoofdstuk 16

19. Die Mij aldus haten, die wreed zijn, de droesem van het mensdom, veroordeel Ik tot een ellendige, goddeloze wedergeboorte, steeds weer opnieuw. 

20. Zo wedergeboren, slijten zij het ene leven na het andere, ondergedompeld in begoocheling. En zij be-reiken Mij nooit, O Prins! maar ontaarden in nog lagere vormen van leven. 

21. De hel heeft drie poorten: zinnelijke lust, woede en hebzucht. Deze vernietigen het Zelf. Vermijd hen. 

22. Dit zijn de poorten die tot duisternis leiden; als een mens deze weet te vermijden, zal hij zijn eigen welzijn verzekeren en zal hij tenslotte zijn bevrijding bereiken.

Groetjes Blanche Neige

----------


## mark61

> Hallo Mark,
> 
> Alles goed?
> 
> Allereerst wat betreft het NIET plaatsen van Koran teksten, dat is natuurlijk ridicuul wat je zegt.


Bonsoir Dame Blanche,

Begrijp je het echt niet of wil je het niet begrijpen? Er wordt hier gevraagd naar je persoonlijke mening, niet naar of je de orthodoxe redenering nog es wil herhalen. Die doet voor de vragenstellers helemaal niet terzake. Moet ik nou concluderen dat in zaken van geloof het eigen verstand en gevoel geheel uitgeschakeld (moeten) worden?




> Dan wat betreft de kwestie Naam. Ook jij moet niet draaien Mark, dat jij nog bijbelteksten nog koranteksten leest, daar ging het niet om. Het ging erom dat Naam niet goed leest en ik heb even een chronologisch overzichtje daarvan gegeven.


Jaja, naam las ergens overheen, big deal. Het is trouwens 'noch', de spelling 'nog' is tamelijk verwarrend  :Smilie: 




> Daarnaast dat hij, en vele anderen, uitsluitend naar islamitische forums gaan en niet naar hindoe- of christelijke forums.


Christenen vind ik niet te harden. Die hebben mij nooit iets zinnigs kunnen vertellen. Het hindoesme is zo veelvormig, dat daar niet zoveel van te zeggen valt, behalve dat er geen n god is die de mens met van alles en nog wat bedreigt. Voorzover er in hindoestische samenlevingen van alles mis is is dat nooit zo direct terug te voeren op de geschriften. Die zijn ook niet door god geschreven, dus dat scheelt al een stuk. Daar komt nog bij dat ik een hoop hindoes ken, en geen n heeft het ooit over zijn godsdienst, laat staan dat hij/zij me zou proberen te bekeren. Dat opdringerige is echt iets van 2 van de 3 woestijngodsdiensten. Ik weet niet precies waaraan dat ligt




> In de b.g. staat:


Dat klinkt al met al een stuk sympathieker, vind je zelf niet? Geen gemartel en plastische roosterverhalen, geen personificatie van een grote boeman die je komt pijnigen, maar gewoon een waarschuwing tegen self-indulgence, ik weet niet hoe dat in het Nederlands heet. Niet dat ik nou spoorslags hindoe ga worden. Ergens tussen wijze boeken en het leven van alledag is ook daar iets verschrikkelijk mis gegaan.

Hasta luego!

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Allah geeft de duivel officiel toestemming mensen te verleiden tot het slechte. Vervolgens, als zij zich aan het slechte overgeven, worden ze eeuwig gemarteld door allah.
> 
> 
> alleen mensen die van god zijn afgedwaald kunnen blootstaan aan de verleiding vd duivel..
> mensen zijn hier om god te aanbidden.. mensen die god oprecht aanbidden zullen niet in verleiding van de duivel gebracht kunnen worden daar heeft de duivel geen invloed op<...>


Vwb. de mensen die van god zijn afgedwaald, zou god juist alles in het werk moeten stellen om ze weer op het rechte pad te krijgen. In plaats daarvan stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde hun lot te bezegelen. Let wel: ook de dwalers zijn door god geschapen. Hij heeft mensen dus gemaakt met een neiging tot het slechte. Deze mensen stelt hij vervolgens bloot aan de verlokkingen van de duivel. Mochten ze zich overgeven aan die verlokkingen, dan gaat god ze eeuwig martelen. Wat vind jij daarvan? Ik weet het al: niks.



> Waarom ruimt god (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg?
> 
> 
> <...>omdat gods vloek op de duivel is uitgesteld tot aan de dag des oordeels<...>


Ik vroeg waarom god (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg ruimt. Je antwoord luidt dat god wacht met de duivel uit de weg te ruimen tot de dag des oordeels.
Ik was misschien niet duidelijk genoeg. Zo dan: dat god niet meteen de duivel (personificatie van het slechte) uit de weg ruimt, maar in plaats daarvan toestaat zijn eigen schepping te kwellen, is strijdig met de opvatting van god als goedertiertend en barmhartig, zelfs strijdig met alle positieve attributen van god.
Vind jij persoonlijk hier iets van? Op welke momenten druk ik mij onjuist uit?



> Waarom staat god berhaupt toe dat de duivel zijn bestaan aanvangt?
> 
> 
> <...>omdat god de djinn geschapen heeft met een vrije wil die tijdens hun leven er zelf voor kiezen om wel of niet god te aanbidden<...>


Zie mijn voorgaande reaktie.



> Mensen worden gestraft wanneer ze zich aan het slechte overgeven, maar de duivel, nota bene de personificatie van het slechte, mag zijn gang gaan onder de mensheid. Weerzinwekkend.
> 
> 
> <...>ook andere djinn en mensen mogen hun gang gaan onder de mensen en hun proberen te verleiden tot het slechte.. daarin is de positie van de duivel niet anders in aan dat van mensen.. mensen hebben een vrije wil en hebben de vrijheid om het goede of het slechte te doen..<...>


De duivel is een bovennatuurlijk wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden. Jij vindt het niet vreemd dat god de duivel de vrije hand geeft om zijn eigen schepping in het verderf te storten? Mensen zijn daarbij ook nog eens ernstig in het nadeel omdat god ze ten prooi laat vallen aan een wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden.
De vrije wil is in dit verband niet relevant. Het gaat mij hier uitsluitend om de handelingen van een in naam barmhartige, ons goedgezinde, etc.etc., god die zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelt. Bovendien is de notie van een vrije wil lachwekkend in het kader van een allesbepalende god. 
Hij heeft de mensheid zo geschapen dat ze neigt tot het slechte, vandaar in een later stadium de noodzaak van strenge gedragsvoorschriften met allerlei dreigementen. 
Eerst mensen maken met een neiging tot het slechte, en ze vervolgens eeuwig martelen als ze zich daaraan niet weten te onttrekken. Het wordt zelfs nog gekker: als ze zich niet weten te onttrekken aan het slechte, stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde ze nog eens extra in het verderf te storten. Dit alles deugt voor geen meter, of vind jij van wel? Hoe sta jij zelf tegenover een god die alzo handelt? Deugt mijn omschrijving niet? Waarom niet?



> <...>de duivel zal op de dag des oordeels zeker zijn straf krijgen terwijl mensen, die slecht doen tijdens het leven, tenminste nog kans maken op gods vergeving.. het lot vd duivel is dan ook niet te benijden tov mensen die zich overgeven aan het slechte<...>


Het uiteindelijke lot van de duivel is geen punt van orde wat mij betreft.

----------


## maartenn100

Zeer scherp opgemerkt Charles. 
Waarom zou een God het Slechte schapen in eigen persoon (de duivel) om er de mens mee te verlokken. God schept de mens met een zwakheid voor dergelijke verlokkingen om hem daarna eeuwig te kunnen martelen als de mens 'uitschuift' en in de val van de Duivel trapt. 
Ik vind het ook een moeilijk te bevatten verhaal.

----------


## Snowwhite

Bonsoir Mark




> Begrijp je het echt niet of wil je het niet begrijpen? Er wordt hier gevraagd naar je persoonlijke mening, niet naar of je de orthodoxe redenering nog es wil herhalen. Die doet voor de vragenstellers helemaal niet terzake. Moet ik nou concluderen dat in zaken van geloof het eigen verstand en gevoel geheel uitgeschakeld (moeten) worden?




Ik reageerde op de onderstaande quote met dat Maarten en Naam niet luisterden: 




> de positie vd duivel en de djinn is je hier in dit topic al eens uitgelegd door snowhite en mij met daarbij de islamitische bronnen ter onderbouwing.. ook gisteren heb je op basis vd qur'aan kunnen lezen wat de positie en mogelijkheden van de duivel zijn toen ik mark61 tekst en uitleg hierover gaf.. toch leg je dit weer doodleuk naast je neer..
> wat verwacht je dan van mij?.. dat ik er dan nu alweer op inhaak en voor niks energie in iets ga steken wat je vervolgens weer naast je neer gaat leggen omdat je het in je koppigheid wel beter denkt te weten dan wat er in de qur'aan staat?


Ik reageerde in eerste instantie niet op vragen want 80 procent staat hier op ignore bij mij. 

Verder als een orthodoxe mening niet ter zake doet, kunnen ze beter naar het NVDD want dit is islam en meer, een bewering moet worden gestaafd met daliel en niet met gevoelens of intellect. Dat wil niet zeggen dat je geen spirituele ervaringen hebt, of geen verstand hebt.

De vragen die hier zijn gesteld hebben daar helemaal geen betrekking op. De vraag bijvoorbeeld of een djinn een opperwezen is (welke al lang speelde), kan helemaal niet beantwoord worden met, ja ik voel dat…….of ik denk dat…………. 

Het probleem is ook, dat de djinn door de koefar wordt gezien zoals in de diverse films, terwijl wij luisteren naar wat Allah over de djinn heeft geopenbaard en niet naar wat Hollywood "openbaart".




> Jaja, naam las ergens overheen, big deal.


Even markeren, want daar ging het om, dat mensen niet luisteren naar wat je zegt.




> Het is trouwens 'noch', de spelling 'nog' is tamelijk verwarrend


Inderdaad, je hebt gelijk.




> Christenen vind ik niet te harden. Die hebben mij nooit iets zinnigs kunnen vertellen.


Wat kom je dan hier doen in de topic over de drie-eenheid tussen moslims en christenen?




> Het hindoesme is zo veelvormig, dat daar niet zoveel van te zeggen valt, behalve dat er geen n god is die de mens met van alles en nog wat bedreigt. Voorzover er in hindoestische samenlevingen van alles mis is is dat nooit zo direct terug te voeren op de geschriften. Die zijn ook niet door god geschreven, dus dat scheelt al een stuk. Daar komt nog bij dat ik een hoop hindoes ken, en geen n heeft het ooit over zijn godsdienst, laat staan dat hij/zij me zou proberen te bekeren. Dat opdringerige is echt iets van 2 van de 3 woestijngodsdiensten. Ik weet niet precies waaraan dat ligt


Hindoes bekeren via hun voedsel (Prasad)

Islam is geen woestijngoddienst. De profeet Mohammed vzmh is gezonden naar de gehele mensheid. Alle 124.000 profeten van Adam tot Mohammed vrede zij met hen waren allen moslim, dus er zijn duizenden islamitische profeten geweest die helemaal niet in de woestijn woonden. 

Allah says: " And verily We have raised in every nation a messenger, (proclaiming): Worship Allah and shun false gods." [Srah al-Nahl: 36]


Citaat:



> In de b.g. staat: 
> Dat klinkt al met al een stuk sympathieker, vind je zelf niet? Geen gemartel en plastische roosterverhalen, geen personificatie van een grote boeman die je komt pijnigen, maar gewoon een waarschuwing tegen self-indulgence, ik weet niet hoe dat in het Nederlands heet.


Dat komt omdat je de puranas niet gelezen hebt, waarin tot in de detail de vreselijkste straffen beschreven staan.

----------


## Snowwhite

The names of the different Narakas are as follows: Raurava, Śkara, Rodha, Tla, Viśasana, Mahjwla, Taptakumbha, Lavańa, Vimohana, Rudhirndha, Vaitaran, Krimśa, Krimibhojana, Asipatravana, Krishńa, Llbhaksha, Druńa, Pyavha, Ppa, Vahnijwla, Adhośiras, Sandansa, Klastra, Tamas, Avchi, Śwabhojana, Apratisht́ha, and another Avchi . These and many other fearful hells are the awful provinces of the kingdom of Yama, terrible with instruments of torture and with fire; into which are hurled all those who are addicted when alive to sinful practices .

The man who bears false witness through partiality, or who utters any falsehood, is condemned to the Raurava (dreadful) hell. He who causes abortion, plunders a town, kills a cow, or strangles a man, goes to the Rodha hell (or that of obstruction). The murderer of a Brahman, stealer of gold, or drinker of wine, goes to the Skara (swine) hell; as does any one who associates with them. The murderer of a man of the second or third castes, and one who is guilty of adultery with the wife of his spiritual teacher, is sentenced to the Tla (padlock) hell: and one who holds incestuous intercourse with a sister, or murders an ambassador, to Taptakumbha (or the hell of heated caldrons). The seller of his wife, a gaoler, a horsedealer, and one who deserts his adherents, falls into the Taptaloha (red-hot iron) hell. He who commits incest with a daughter-in-law or a daughter is cast into the Mahjwla hell (or that of great flame): and he who is disrespectful to his spiritual guide, who is abusive to his betters, who reviles the Vedas, or who sells them , who associates with women in a prohibited degree, into the Lavańa (salt) hell. A thief and a contemner of prescribed observances falls into Vimohana (the place of bewildering). He who hates his father, the Brahmans, and the gods, or who spoils precious gems, is punished in the Krimibhaksha hell (where worms are his food): and he who practises magic rites for the harm of others, in the hell called Krimśa (that of insects). The vile wretch who eats his meal before offering food to the gods, to the manes, or to guests, falls into the hell called Llbhaksha (where saliva is given for food). The maker of arrows is sentenced to the Vedhaka (piercing) hell: and the maker of lances, swords, and other weapons, to the dreadful hell called Viśasana (murderous). He who takes unlawful gifts goes to the Adhomukha (or head-inverted) hell; as does one who offers sacrifices to improper objects, and an observer of the stars (for the prediction of events). He who eats by himself sweetmeats mixed with his rice, and a Brahman who vends Lac, flesh, liquors, sesamum, or salt, or one who commits violence, fall into the hell (where matter flows, or) Pyavha; as do they who rear cats, cocks, goats, dogs, hogs, or birds. Public performers , fishermen, the follower of one born in adultery, a poisoner, an informer, one who lives by his wife's prostitution , one who attends to secular affairs on the days of the Parvas (or full and new moon, &c.) , an incendiary, a treacherous friend, a soothsayer, one who performs religious ceremonies for rustics, and those who sell the acid Asclepias, used in sacrifices, go to the Rudhirndha hell (whose wells are of blood). He who destroys a bee-hive, or pillages a hamlet, is condemned to the Vaitarań hell. He who causes impotence, trespasses on others' lands, is impure, or who lives by fraud, is punished in the hell called (black, or) Krishńa. He who wantonly cuts down trees goes to the Asipatravana hell (the leaves of whose trees are swords): and a tender on sheep, and hunter of deer, to the hell termed Vahnijwla (or fiery flame); as do those who apply fire to unbaked vessels (potters). The violator of a vow, and one who breaks the rules of his order, falls into the Sandansa (or hell of pincers): and the religious student who sleeps in the day, and is, though unconsciously, defiled; and they who, though mature, are instructed in sacred literature by their children, receive punishment in the hell called Śwabhojana (where they feed upon dogs). These hells, and hundreds and thousands of others, are the places in which sinners pay the penalty of their crimes. As numerous as are the offences that men commit, so many are the hells in which they are punished: and all who deviate from the duties imposed upon them by their caste and condition, whether in thought, word, or deed, are sentenced to punishment in the regions of the damned. 




> Overigens gelooft geen hindoe die ik ken in de hel, *die bestaat dan ook niet in het hindoesme*.


En dit is dus het bewijs dat je praat zonder kennis en praat zonder bewijs (daliel).

In dat licht is het ook niet verwonderlijk dat je vindt dat ik ook zomaar wat moet zeggen hier, mijn eigen mening zonder "gronden" (daliel uit Koran en soenna). 

PS waarom moet ik zoveel berichten schrijven om aan te tonen dat Naam niet luistert? Wat Blanche Neige zegt, moet je gewoon aannemen  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>In dat licht is het ook niet verwonderlijk dat je vindt dat ik ook zomaar wat moet zeggen hier, mijn eigen mening zonder "gronden" (daliel uit Koran en soenna).<...>


Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jullie met ze omgaan, produceren jullie als robots met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Jullie vinden helemaal niets van waar jullie in geloven / denken er niet over na?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik reageerde in eerste instantie niet op vragen want 80 procent staat hier op ignore bij mij.


Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn andere landen primitief, spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking van Bier und Bratwurst en kom terug van de camping.

Zo niet:

Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht, Snowwhite is niet in staat om met u te spreken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geplaatst door Mark



> Het is verbijsterend hoe iemand met een redelijke intelligentie die leeft in 2008 in Nederland niet in staat, of laten we hopen niet bereid is zelfstandig na te denken en een antwoord te formuleren op eenvoudige, maar prangende vragen


"die leeft in 2008" = Darwinisme

"In Nederland met een redelijk intelligentie" = andere landen zijn primitief en Nederland is verheven.

Gaan we weer.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goeroe mark zegt:




> Er wordt hier gevraagd naar je persoonlijke mening


Vervolgens gaat iedereen hem napraten, Dit is nieuw hier. *Voordat Mark hier kwam was daar helemaal geen sprake van, ik heb nog niet eerder zo'n commentaar gekregen.*

Ik zou zeggen denk zelf en loop niet als schoothondjes achter Mark of nog erger Bier und Bratwurst aan die uitsluitend leugens over mij verteld heeft.

Het is allemaal draaien en draaien, want vele zaken zijn allang 100 keer beantwoord maar niemand luistert hier, vanuit pure arrogantie, want Snowwhite is primitief en andere landen zijn primitief.

Maar dan moeten jullie niet opeens gaan draaien dat we onze eigen mening moeten verkondigen ipv koran citaten, terwijl dat nooit eerder aan de orde is geweest.

En we zien aan de misser van Mark, over dat de hel niet bestaat in het hindoeisme, wat brabbelen uit eigen begeerte met zich meebrengt: ellende.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...98#post3666198

Reallife zegt:

26 juni 2008, 20:17

Denk best regelmatig aan dit soort onderwerpen. Dan vraag ik me wel eens af hoe het zit met goed en kwaad. *In hoeverre geeft God het kwaad de ruimte*, wat is de zin ervan?

Snowwhite zegt:

26 juni 2008, 21:39

Goedenavond Reallife,

Ook toevallig, ik las er net een artikel over:

http://www.godallah.com/evil.php

*In ons leven worden we getest:*
29:2. Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? 29:3. Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken. 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Reallife zegt:
> 
> 26 juni 2008, 20:17
> 
> Denk best regelmatig aan dit soort onderwerpen. Dan vraag ik me wel eens af hoe het zit met goed en kwaad. *In hoeverre geeft God het kwaad de ruimte*, wat is de zin ervan?
> 
> Snowwhite zegt:
> 
> 26 juni 2008, 21:39
> ...


Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jij met ze omgaat, produceer je als een robot met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Zo ook nu weer. Je vindt helemaal niets van waar je in gelooft / denkt er niet over na?
Jij vindt het niet vreemd dat god de duivel de vrije hand geeft om zijn eigen schepping in het verderf te storten? Mensen zijn daarbij ook nog eens ernstig in het nadeel omdat god ze ten prooi laat vallen aan een wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden.
Hij heeft de mensheid zo geschapen dat ze neigt tot het slechte, vandaar in een later stadium de noodzaak van strenge gedragsvoorschriften met allerlei dreigementen.
Eerst mensen maken met een neiging tot het slechte, en ze vervolgens eeuwig martelen als ze zich daaraan niet weten te onttrekken. Het wordt zelfs nog gekker: als ze zich niet weten te onttrekken aan het slechte, stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde ze nog eens extra in het verderf te storten. Dit alles deugt voor geen meter, of vind jij van wel? Hoe sta jij zelf tegenover een god die alzo handelt? Deugt mijn omschrijving niet? Waarom niet?

----------


## Snowwhite

Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn andere landen primitief, spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking van Bier und Bratwurst en kom terug van de camping.

Zo niet:

Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht, Snowwhite is niet in staat om met u te spreken.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jij met ze omgaat, produceer je als een robot met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Zo ook nu weer. Je vindt helemaal niets van waar je in gelooft / denkt er niet over na?
> Jij vindt het niet vreemd dat god de duivel de vrije hand geeft om zijn eigen schepping in het verderf te storten? Mensen zijn daarbij ook nog eens ernstig in het nadeel omdat god ze ten prooi laat vallen aan een wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden.
> Hij heeft de mensheid zo geschapen dat ze neigt tot het slechte, vandaar in een later stadium de noodzaak van strenge gedragsvoorschriften met allerlei dreigementen.
> Eerst mensen maken met een neiging tot het slechte, en ze vervolgens eeuwig martelen als ze zich daaraan niet weten te onttrekken. Het wordt zelfs nog gekker: als ze zich niet weten te onttrekken aan het slechte, stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde ze nog eens extra in het verderf te storten. Dit alles deugt voor geen meter, of vind jij van wel? Hoe sta jij zelf tegenover een god die alzo handelt? Deugt mijn omschrijving niet? Waarom niet?
> 
> 
> ...


Die reaktie raakt niet aan het door mij gestelde. Probeer het nog eens.
Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jij met ze omgaat, produceer je als een robot met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Je vindt helemaal niets van waar je in gelooft / denkt er niet over na?
Jij vindt het niet vreemd dat god de duivel de vrije hand geeft om zijn eigen schepping in het verderf te storten? Mensen zijn daarbij ook nog eens ernstig in het nadeel omdat god ze ten prooi laat vallen aan een wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden.
Hij heeft de mensheid zo geschapen dat ze neigt tot het slechte, vandaar in een later stadium de noodzaak van strenge gedragsvoorschriften met allerlei dreigementen.
Eerst mensen maken met een neiging tot het slechte, en ze vervolgens eeuwig martelen als ze zich daaraan niet weten te onttrekken. Het wordt zelfs nog gekker: als ze zich niet weten te onttrekken aan het slechte, stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde ze nog eens extra in het verderf te storten. Dit alles deugt voor geen meter, of vind jij van wel? Hoe sta jij zelf tegenover een god die alzo handelt? Deugt mijn omschrijving niet? Waarom niet?

----------


## At Ayt

> Allereerst wat betreft het NIET plaatsen van Koran teksten, dat is natuurlijk ridicuul wat je zegt. 
> 
> Een bewering moet gestaafd worden op bewijs, (dus Koranteksten of een betrouwbare hadith) en niet op grillen, eigen inzichten, intellect, inspiratie en of uitspraken van filosofen.
> 
> Bewijs = daliel in het arabisch (maar waarschijnlijk wist je dat al).
> 
> Ik vind niet dat jij hier op islam en meer ons de les kan komen lezen wat wij wel of niet plaatsen. Of jullie die Koranteksten lezen dan niet is voor ons niet relevant. Het gaat om de boodschap te verkondigen en wat jullie er verder mee doen is niet onze zaak.


 :duim:  barakallahoe fiekie! heel goed verwoord!
als moslims op een islaamforum een islamitisch onderwerp bespreken aan de hand vd qur'aan dan is het onaanvaardbaar dat er figuren zijn die wel eventjes gaan roepen om voortaan maar niet meer met citaten uit de qur'aan te 'smijten'..
dit soort pogingen om het islaamforum te koloniseren is onacceptabel.. 
gelukkig weet je de standpunten heel goed te verwoorden en leg je steeds weer helder en eenvoudig uit hoe het zit..

we selaamoe aleikie,

----------


## At Ayt

> Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jij met ze omgaat, produceer je als een robot met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Je vindt helemaal niets van waar je in gelooft / denkt er niet over na?


er werd aan de hand vd qur'aan uitgelegd wat de positie is van de djinn en de duivel in de islaam omdat er door iniedergeval 1 forumlid meerdere malen beweerd werd dat de duivel een opperwezen is.. 
het gaat dan niet om jouw persoonlijke mening, of om naam's persoonlijke mening en ook niet om snowwhite's persoonlijke mening.. het gaat erom wat de qur'aan ons vertelt over de positie vd duivel en de djinn en dan baseren we dat dus op citaten uit de qur'aan en niet op eigen meningen want dat doet er verder niet toe..
heb je hier een probleem mee dan heb je pech gehad.. je hoeft hier niet te komen en als je er niet tegen kunt dat er islamitische onderwerpen op een islaamforum door moslims met qur'aancitaten uitgelegd worden dan kun je ieder moment vrijwillig vertrekken.. 

tip : als je aan een moslim een persoonlijke mening vraagt over een qur'aancitaat dan is het wel raadzaam om oprecht genteresseerd te zijn in zijn of haar antwoord zonder erbij te gaan vragen of zijn of haar hersens uit gatenkaas bestaat wanneer je van degene een antwoord verwacht waar je het niet mee eens denkt te zullen zijn.. dit soort vragen naar iemands persoonlijke mening zijn zo te zien slechts retorisch bedoeld en ben je volstrekt niet genteresseerd in wat moslims vinden van hun geloof.. je zoekt alleen naar een reden om jouw afkeer voor de islaam weer eens luidkeels te kunnen uiten tegen moslims..
nu ben ik dat van jou inmiddels al gewend hoor en kan ik me daar nauwelijks nog aan storen.. eelt doet z'n werk.. maar wees dan wel eerlijk en doe dan niet net alsof je genteresseerd vraagt naar iemands mening.. 

het lesje moraal voor charlus zit er weer op voor vandaag..

----------


## maartenn100

At Ayt, je gebruik vaak termen als 'forum koloniseren' en 'vijanden van de Islam'.
Je gebruikt hiermee een jargon dat afstamt van oorlogsretoriek, van een 'gewelddenken' of 'vijanddenken'. 

Je spreekt daarmee zeer respectloos over je discussiepartners, die je met bewijzen en logisch geredeneer willen aantonen hoe iets volgens hen is.
Ikzelf heb een discussiepartner, waarmee ik van mening verschil nooit als een 'vijand' beschouwd.
Maar meestal iets om uit te leren.
'Vijand' en 'koloniseren' vind ik eerder respectloos en zelfs beledigend tav mensen, die je iets willen vertellen.

Ik denk dat de conclusie inderdaad is dat we twee verschillende criteria belangrijk vinden.

De ene groep mensen (moslims) vinden (begrijpelijkerwijze) de Qur'aan richtinggevend, (Snowhite, At Ayt) en zien intellect, waarnemingsgegevens, wetenschappelijke theorien als minder gezaghebbend.



De andere groep mensen, waaronder ik o.a. (die ook anders zijn onderwezen!) zien dat juist andersom:
Geloofsuitspraken zien wij niet als (enige) gezaghebbend, maar vooral het zelf nadenken. Het volgen van bevindingen uit wetenschap, logica, wetenschapsfilosofie enz..

En als je gelooft, ervoor zorgen dat je geloof ook te verenigen valt met wat je in de wereld ziet gebeuren, zodat je op een verstandige manier gelooft, en niet tot fundamentalisme, fanatisme of wat dan ook vervalt.

Dat heeft ook met opvoeding te maken en hoe je onderwezen bent.

*Bijgevolg is mijn vraag: als de bronnen waaraan wij gezag verlenen, mbt uitspraken over de werkelijkheid zo verschillend liggen, hoe kunnen we dan ooit een goede dialoog met elkaar voeren?*

Volgens mij is dat het grote probleem ts gelovigen en denkenden 

Ik gebruik de term 'denkenden en niet de term 'niet-gelovigen'.
'Niet-gelovigen' is immers geen goede term om 'ons' mee aan te duiden, daar het een 'negatie' is en niet omschrijft wat het wl is of waar het wl voor staat.

Wij hebben dus verschillende bronnen (baserend op intellect en waarnemingsgegevens of op geloof in onbetwisbare openbaringen uit overgeleverde heilige boeken).

Totaal verschillende bronnen tot kennis, en de ene bron erkent de andere niet, wanneer beiden iets anders zeggen.

Op die manier is verzoening of elkaar begrijpen zeer moeilijk mbt de onderwerpen die hier aan bod komen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Er wordt door anderen en mij gevraagd naar een mening over onaangename en mi. onvermijdelijke implicaties van bepaalde bronteksten. In plaats van die implicaties weerleggen of aangeven hoe jij met ze omgaat, produceer je als een robot met slechts 1 functie steeds de betreffende bronteksten, evt. met onpersoonlijke technische toelichting. Je vindt helemaal niets van waar je in gelooft / denkt er niet over na?
> Jij vindt het niet vreemd dat god de duivel de vrije hand geeft om zijn eigen schepping in het verderf te storten? Mensen zijn daarbij ook nog eens ernstig in het nadeel omdat god ze ten prooi laat vallen aan een wezen met bovennatuurlijke vaardigheden.
> Hij heeft de mensheid zo geschapen dat ze neigt tot het slechte, vandaar in een later stadium de noodzaak van strenge gedragsvoorschriften met allerlei dreigementen.
> Eerst mensen maken met een neiging tot het slechte, en ze vervolgens eeuwig martelen als ze zich daaraan niet weten te onttrekken. Het wordt zelfs nog gekker: als ze zich niet weten te onttrekken aan het slechte, stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde ze nog eens extra in het verderf te storten. Dit alles deugt voor geen meter, of vind jij van wel? Hoe sta jij zelf tegenover een god die alzo handelt? Deugt mijn omschrijving niet? Waarom niet?
> 
> 
> ...


Hetgeen ik je voor had gelegd, is een belangrijke reden, hoewel bij lange na niet de enige, waarom ongelovigen Christendom en Islam met de bijbehorende god niet te verteren vinden. Andere ongelovigen zullen ongetwijfeld eea. anders formuleren dan in mijn geval en mogelijkerwijs andere klemtonen leggen, bv. op de vraag waarom god zoveel willekeurige ellende in de wereld toelaat. Hier was je kans om duidelijkheid te scheppen, iig. in het beperkte verband van dit forum. Nu rest een beeld van gelovigen als volledig voorgeprogrammeerde automaten zonder persoonlijke visie op het eigen geloofsgoed. Je drukt op een willekeurige knop en er rolt een korantekst met officile toelichting uit. Ik neem aan dat dat de enige manier is om zonder twijfel te kunnen geloven. Op een verknipte manier heel knap.

----------


## At Ayt

> Vwb. de mensen die van god zijn afgedwaald, zou god juist alles in het werk moeten stellen om ze weer op het rechte pad te krijgen. In plaats daarvan stuurt hij de duivel op ze af teneinde hun lot te bezegelen. Let wel: ook de dwalers zijn door god geschapen. Hij heeft mensen dus gemaakt met een neiging tot het slechte. Deze mensen stelt hij vervolgens bloot aan de verlokkingen van de duivel. 
> 
> ------
> 
> Mochten ze zich overgeven aan die verlokkingen, dan gaat god ze eeuwig martelen. Wat vind jij daarvan? Ik weet het al: niks.
> 
> ------
> 
> Ik vroeg waarom god (=goed) de duivel (=slecht) niet uit de weg ruimt. Je antwoord luidt dat god wacht met de duivel uit de weg te ruimen tot de dag des oordeels.
> ...




god heeft vaak werk gemaakt om de dwalenden weer op het rechte pad te krijgen.. er zijn door de duizenden jaren heen velen boodschappers geweest die de geloofs- en gedragsregels van god kwamen verkondigen om de mensen op het juiste pad te houden..

je bent als god gemaakt om hem te aanbidden en niet om tot het slechte te neigen maar als jij de opmerking maakt dat god de mens gemaakt heeft met een neiging tot het slechte dan is dit jouw subjectieve kijk erop en dat komt niet overeen met de qur'aan waarin opgedragen wordt om als mens goed te zijn jegens mens en dier :

*qur'aan :*

4:36. En aanbidt Allah en vereenzelvigt niets met Hem en bewijst vriendelijkheid aan ouders, verwanten, wezen, de behoeftigen en aan de nabuur, die een vreemdeling is en de nabuur die een bloedverwant is en aan de metgezel, de reiziger en aan degenen die onder uw macht zijn. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de pochers en de opscheppers niet lief.
(an-nisaa)

2:195. En besteedt uw bezit voor de zaak van Allah en stort u niet met uw eigen handen in het verderf doch doet goed: voorzeker, Allah heeft hen lief, die goed doen.
(al-baqarah)

16:90. Voorwaar, Allah gelast u goed met goed (te vergelden) en wel te doen aan anderen en te geven als aan verwanten; en verbiedt onbetamelijkheid, kwaad en opstand. Hij raadt u aan dat gij er lering uit trekt.
(an-nahl)

9:108. en Allah heeft degenen, die zich louteren lief.
(at-taubah)

5:13. Voorzeker, Allah heeft degenen, die goeddoen, lief.
(al-maidah)

3:146. Er zijn vele profeten geweest aan wier zijden talrijke aanbidders van de Heer streden. Zij verslapten door niets wat hen op de weg van Allah overkwam, noch verzwakten zij, noch vernederden zij zich. En Allah heeft de geduldigen lief.

3:159. Door de barmhartigheid van Allah zijt gij (de Profeet) zachtmoedig jegens hen (gelovigen); als gij ruw en hardvochtig waart geweest zouden zij zich zeker uit uw omgeving hebben verwijderd. Vergeef hen daarom en vraag voor hen vergiffenis en raadpleeg hen in belangrijke zaken en wanneer gij vastbesloten zijt, leg dan uw vertrouwen in Allah. Voorzeker, Allah heeft degenen lief die vertrouwen in Hem hebben.

3:176. maar wie zijn belofte vervult en vreest - voorwaar, Allah heeft de godvrezenden lief.
(al-imraan)

5:42. En indien gij rechtspreekt, richt tussen hen met rechtvaardigheid. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief.
(al-maidah)

49:9. Voorwaar, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief.
(al-hoedjoeraat)

17:23. Uw Heer heeft u bevolen, zeggende: "Aanbidt niemand anders dan Mij en betoont vriendelijkheid jegens de ouders. Indien n hunner bij u een hoge leeftijd bereikt of beiden doen dit, zeg dan nimmer tot hen "Foei" noch stoot hen af, doch spreek tot hen een welgevallig woord.
(al-isra)

31:14. Wij hebben de mens speciaal de zorg voor opgedragen; zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakte op zwakte, en zijn zogen nam twee jaren in beslag. Zeg Mij en uw ouders dank, tot Mij is de terugkeer.

4:1. O, gij mensen, vreest uw Heer, Die u van n enkele ziel schiep en daaruit haar gezellin schiep en uit hen beiden mannen en vrouwen verspreidde en vreest Allah in Wiens naam gij een beroep op elkander doet en (weest plichtsgetrouw) betreffende de familiebanden. Voorwaar, Allah is Bewaker over u.
(an-nisaa)

30:38. Geeft, de verwanten, de behoeftigen, de reiziger wat hun toekomt. Dat is het beste voor degenen die het Aangezicht van Allah zoeken, dezen zijn het die zullen slagen.
(ar-roem)

49:12. O, gij die gelooft! Vermijdt in het algemeen verdenking want achterdocht is een zonde. En spionneert niet, noch belastert elkander. Lust iemand onder u het vlees van zijn dode broeder? Gij verafschuwt het zekerlijk. Vreest Allah voorzeker, Allah is Berouwaanvaardend, Genadevol.
(al-hoedjoeraat)

31:18. En keer uw gelaat niet (in verachting) van de mensen af noch wandel in hoogmoed op aarde; want Allah heeft de hoogmoedige noch de pocher lief.
(al-luqmaan)

7:199. Neig u tot vergiffenis en spoor tot vriendelijkheid aan en wend u van de onwetenden af.
(al-aa'raaf)

42:40. maar wie vergeeft en verbetering voor ogen houdt, zijn loon rust bij Allah.
(as-sjoeraa)

24:22. Laten zij vergeven en over het hoofd zien. Wenst gij niet dat Allah u zou vergeven?
(an-noer)

5:2. En helpt elkander in deugdzaamheid en vroomheid maar helpt elkander niet in zonde en overtreding.
(al-maidah)

4:85. Wie het goede bijvalt, zal er aandeel aan hebben
(an-nisaa)

*soennah :*

De Profeet zei : 
-- "Allaah beloont degene, die iets goeds doet voor een levend wezen."
-- "Wie geen medelijden heeft met anderen, met hem heeft Allaah geen medelijden. Wees hun, die op aarde leven, genadig, Allaah zal u evenzo behandelen."
(collectie Boekhaarie)

---------

je vraagt naar mijn mening en voegt er meteen aan toe dat ik er toch geen mening over hebt.. bij snowwhite voegde je er meteen de vraag aan toe of haar hersens uit gatenkas bestaat en bij mij voeg je er meteen aan toe dat ik er toch niks van vindt..
zo stel jij vragen aan moslims..
wat raar toch dat je dan geen antwoord krijgt charlus.. 
hoe zou dat toch komen?  :hihi: 

----------

het is niet strijdig met god's attributen om de duivel uitstel te verlenen tot aan de dag des oordeels.. dat is nou, naar mijn mening, barmhartigheid.. zelfs tegen de duivel is allaah nog vriendelijk en verleent hem uitstel nadat de duivel hierom vroeg..
en aangezien de duivel alleen bij afgedwaalde mensen zijn invloed kan doen gelden maakt het, naar mijn mening, niet uit voor de mensheid of de duivel wel of niet uitstel had gekregen..

----------

god laat zijn schepping niet in het verderf storten.. daarmee geef ook jij blijk dat je nog steeds niets begrijpt van wat de positie is van de duivel in de schepping van allaah.. ook geef je geen blijk kennis te hebben van de positie die allaah heeft..
ik heb geen zin om nu alweer dit te moeten gaan uitleggen..

-----------

vrije wil is juist wl relevant.. dat maakt immers of iemand wel of niet van god afdwaald.. aan jou de keuze om god wel of niet te aanbidden en daarin ligt de sleutel van je toekomst..

-----

nee god heeft de mens niet geschapen om tot het slechte te neigen..

-------

en mensen die die wel slecht doen kunnen vergeven worden door allaah :

*qur'aan :*
4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, *maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil.* En wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, heeft inderdaad een zeer grote zonde begaan.
(an-nisaa)


--------

de duivel heeft geen invloed op gelovige mensen die oprecht god aanbidden.. dit is al meerdere keren eerder geciteerd maar slecht lezen en begrijpen is chronisch bij sommigen..

*qur'aan :*
15:39. Hij (satan) antwoordde: "Mijn Heer, daar Gij mij verloren hebt geacht, zal ik voor hen (de dingen) op aarde schoonschijnend maken en hen allen doen dwalen."
15:40. *"Met uitzondering van Uw oprechte dienaren onder hen."*
15:42. *"Gij zult over Mijn dienaren zeker geen macht hebben*, met uitzondering van de dwalenden die u volgen." 
(al-hidjr)

----------


## At Ayt

> At Ayt, je gebruik vaak termen als 'forum koloniseren' en 'vijanden van de Islam'.
> Je gebruikt hiermee een jargon dat afstamt van oorlogsretoriek, van een 'gewelddenken' of 'vijanddenken'. 
> 
> Je spreekt daarmee zeer respectloos over je discussiepartners, die je met bewijzen en logisch geredeneer willen aantonen hoe iets volgens hen is.
> Ikzelf heb een discussiepartner, waarmee ik van mening verschil nooit als een 'vijand' beschouwd.
> Maar meestal iets om uit te leren.
> 'Vijand' en 'koloniseren' vind ik eerder respectloos en zelfs beledigend tav mensen, die je iets willen vertellen.


nee die termen gebruik ik helemaal niet vaak.. niet liegen kerel.. de term koloniseren heb ik nu 2 keer gebruikt en de term vijand vd islaam iets van 2 of 3 keer.. 
beiden termen betrof dezelfde persoon aan wie het gericht was..
bemoei je verder niet met zaken die je verder niet aangaan.. 
ik heb jou, charlus, naam, hp pas, tomas of anderen nooit een kolonisator genoemd noch heb ik jou hier beledigend of respectloos behandeld.. je hoeft niet het woord te voeren voor iemand specifiek die ik beschouw als een vijand vd islaam.. ik heb m'n redenen hiervoor om hem deze kwalificatie te geven en die gaan jou verder niet aan..
slechts 1 persoon noem ik zo en die is geen discussiepartner van mij.. dus ga nu niet een drama maken dat ik zo beledigend ben tegenover discussiepartners.. 
zelfs charlus, die vaak blijk geeft van zijn afkeer jegens de islaam, sta ik uitgebreid te woord.. en naam heb ik een paar dagen geleden uitgebreid te woord gestaan door hem mijn persoonlijke kijk op het shi3isme te geven nadat hij me hierom vroeg.. 

daarbij ben je eenzijdig in je commentaar want je spreekt charlus niet aan op het punt dat hij aan snowwhite vraagt of haar hersens uit gatenkaas bestaat nadat hij haar vroeg om haar eigen mening te geven.. ook hoor ik jou niet over het punt dat er aan snowwhite gevraagd wordt om niet uit de qur'aan te citeren terwijl het een islamitisch onderwerp betreft op een islamitisch forum waar op basis vd qur'aan tekst en uitleg gegeven wordt wat de positie is van de djinn en de duivel.. gek genoeg is het dan ineens bij jou oorverdovend stil maar begin je moralistisch te piepen wanneer een moslim zijn mondje roert..
opvallend dat athesten op een islaamforum tekeer mogen gaan wat ze willen maar als een moslim van leer trekt dan ineens wordt er de moraalridder uitgehangen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Je drukt op een willekeurige knop en er rolt een korantekst met officile toelichting uit. Ik neem aan dat dat de enige manier is om zonder twijfel te kunnen geloven. Op een verknipte manier heel knap.


er moet teminste nog op een knop gedrukt worden voordat een moslim als een robot een officile standaaardtekst met toelichting geeft..
daarintegen sta jij steeds ongevraagd als een robot dezelfde retoriek eruit te gooien ook al wil geen gelovige dat verder aanhoren..

waar zit bij jou ergens de uit-knop?

----------


## Thermopylae

Gelovigen hebben geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, dat God bestaat en het heelal heeft geschapen.
Ook voor de bewering dat de heilige boeken geschreven door mensen, waren ingegeven door God, is geen enkel bewijs.
Wat dan volgt, is dat de gelovigen als bewijs dat God bestaat, wijzen op de heilige boeken; daar staat immers in dat God bestaat en het heelal met alles erop en er aan heeft geschapen. Maar dan wordt hetgeen te bewijzen is – zijn de heilige boeken het woord van God – gebruikt als bewijs dat God bestaat!

We kennen het boek mannen komen van mars en vrouwen van venus. Zoiets zou ook kunnen worden gezegd over het verschil tussen gelovigen en niet gelovigen.
Zoals ik al eerder heb geschreven, God schept mensen met hele nare karakter eigenschappen en psychische “afwijkingen” waardoor je er donder op kunt zeggen, dat veel mensen de ook door God gestelde leefregels zullen – in feite moeten - overtreden. De straf daarop gesteld door God is dat deze mensen eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zullen ondergaan. Dat lijkt mij een hele merkwaardige zaak. Als je gelovigen vraagt, of zij ook vinden dat dit wel heel vreemd is, dan zullen zij veelal wijzen op teksten uit hun heilig boek. Dan komt er zoiets uit als, Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. In feite, de mens moet niet zo hovaardig zijn, om te denken te kunnen bevatten wat Gods plannen en ideen zijn.
Op dit punt zal het dus altijd botsen. Ongelovigen zullen teksten uit heilige boeken rationeel bekijken. Gelovigen, wijzen op teksten uit de heilige boeken, en houden daar aan vast.
Dat is dan weer hetgeen de ongelovige irriteert, want hij heeft gevraagd, vind je het niet gek, eerst mensen op te zadelen met negatieve karaktereigenschappen, om dan leefregels vast te stellen die in tegenspraak zijn met deze karakter eigenschappen, en dan ook nog eens eeuwig te martelen. Maar veel gelovigen zullen m.b.t. dit soort zaken geen eigen afweging maken en/of zich daarover uitlaten. Zij hebben van kinds af aan gehoord, het heilig boek de absolute waarheid is, en dat het in twijfel trekken van de heilige boeken al een zonde is!

----------


## At Ayt

> Gelovigen hebben geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, dat God bestaat en het heelal heeft geschapen.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Ook voor de bewering dat de heilige boeken geschreven door mensen, waren ingegeven door God, is geen enkel bewijs.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Wat dan volgt, is dat de gelovigen als bewijs dat God bestaat, wijzen op de heilige boeken;


ongelovigen hebben geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, dat god niet bestaat en het heelal niet heeft geschapen.

-----------

ook voor de bewering dat de heilige boeken geschreven door mensen, niet waren ingegeven door God, is geen enkel bewijs.

----------

wat dan volgt, is dat de ongelovigen als bewijs dat god niet bestaat, wijzen op eigen subjectieve veronderstellingen waar geen enkel bewijs in zit..

----------


## Thermopylae

> ongelovigen hebben geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, dat god niet bestaat en het heelal niet heeft geschapen.


Persoonlijk lijkt het mij veel logischer zonder wetenschappelijk bewijs niet aan te nemen dat iets bestaat, dan er absoluut van overtuigd te zijn dat iets bestaat zonder dat daar enig bewijs voor is.

Moeten we de mensen geloven die beweren dat de verschrikkelijke sneeuwman bestaat, ook al is er nog nooit een bewijs voor zijn bestaan gevonden, net zolang tot er is bewezen, dat hij niet bestaat?

Overigens heeft de wetenschap al t.a.v. veel zaken die de heilige boeken beweren, bewezen dat dit niet klopt.





> ook voor de bewering dat de heilige boeken geschreven door mensen, niet waren ingegeven door God, is geen enkel bewijs.


Dat valt wel mee. Onderzoek van de koran heeft al aangetoond, dat deze niet is geschreven door n persoon. Als God de gehele tekst zou hebben “gedicteerd” dan zou er sprake geweest moeten zijn, van consistentie in de tekst. Ook is aangetoond, dat er zaken in de koran staan, waarbij gebruik wordt gemaakt, van kennis van b.v. Griekse wetenschappers die daarover tot 1000 jaar voor het tot stand komen van de koran al hadden geschreven. Verschillende malen echter inclusief de (naar wij nu weten) foutieve inzichten. Dus a. toevallig teksten inclusief de fouten en b. als God de tekst had doen nederdalen op Mohammed, dan zou deze niet veel oudere teksten hebben nodig gehad, maar al helemaal geen fouten maken.




> wat dan volgt, is dat de ongelovigen als bewijs dat god niet bestaat, wijzen op eigen subjectieve veronderstellingen waar geen enkel bewijs in zit..


Nee hoor. De mening dat God niet bestaat zal zijn gefundeerd op een aantal feiten. Bijvoorbeeld de evolutie staat haaks op een schepping in n klap door een opperwezen, in de vorm zoals wij die thans kennen. 
Maar lees bijvoorbeeld ook maar eens het interessante boek, “de bijbel als mythe”, van I. Finkelstein en N.A. Silberman. Respectievelijk hoogleraar archeologie aan de universiteit van Tel Aviv en historicus en archeoloog (opgeleid in de archeologie van het nabije oosten aan de Hebreeuwse universiteit van Jeruzalem). Hun onderzoek was begonnen om de bijbel te bewijzen, maar zij moesten vaststellen, dat er heel veel niet klopt.
Dat is de bijbel, maar de islam is ook voor een groot deel op de bijbel gebaseerd.

Overigens, het geloof in God is zeker niet objectief. Objectief wil immers zeggen een mening gebaseerd op feiten, en niet ingegeven door eigen gevoel of vooroordelen. Het bestaan van God is geen feit, omdat daarvoor geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs is. Men gaat dus uit van de eigen gevoelen en vooroordelen, ontstaan door het inprenten van jongs af aan, dat God bestaat.
De niet gelovigen kunnen op wetenschappelijk onderzoek wijzen waarbij de uitkomsten volledig tegengesteld zijn, met hetgeen in de heilige boeken staat.

----------


## maartenn100

> nee die termen gebruik ik helemaal niet vaak.. niet liegen kerel.. de term koloniseren heb ik nu 2 keer gebruikt en de term vijand vd islaam iets van 2 of 3 keer


Nee, ik dacht dat je het tegen mij en alle anderen had. Het klopt dat je dat niet 'vaak' hebt gebruikt. Maar het klinkt wel vijandig. Soit. Misverstand dus.

----------


## maartenn100

Ten tweede:

Ben het helemaal eens met Thermo hierboven:

Je hebt enkel de Koran als "bewijs", Ayt At. 

Dat is als iemand die komt zeggen dat een boze geest een brief heeft geschreven waarin staat dat iedereen naar hem moet luisteren. Dat geloven we ook niet. En als we naar bewijs vragen, zegt die persoon: het staat in die brief dat het waar is. 

Wel, Ayt At, dat is geen bewijs.

Wie beweert iets te zien (Goden, Engelen, geesten enz...) moet die _aanwijzen_. En het is niet omdat iets op papier staat dat het is aangetoond.

Zo zit de wereld in elkaar, Ayt At, , of je dat nu graag hebt of niet.

Want er zijn duizenden die vanalles op papier in boeken zetten, die allemaal beweren dat het de heilige waarheid is. Opbod tegen elkaar op. Om het hardst roepen dat zijn boek het beste is.

De Chinezen geloven in Vliegende Draken (moeten we dat dan ook aantonen dat dat bestaat? Jazeker)
De New-agers geloven in aura's rond planten, terwijl er niks aan te zien is, zelfs niet met de geavanceerdste meettoestellen)
Afrikanen geloven in boze geesten, terwijl geen kat ze gezien heeft.
en ga zo maar door.

We zouden ons werk nogal hebben omdat allemaal te bewijzen dat dat niet bestaat.

Als we dat allemaal au serieux moeten gaan nemen worden we gek.

Neen, wie beweert dat iets indrukwekkends en ongelooflijks bestaat, 
heeft veel meer bewijs nodig, net omdat het om zo iets ongelooflijks indrukwekkends gaat. Hoe indrukwekkender een bewering (over een machtige God bijvoorbeeld) hoe meer bewijs nodig is om het aan te wijzen.

En de brief waarin het staat is niet genoeg, hoe lang die brief ook is (boek). Zeggen dat het in die brief zelf staat dat die brief gemaakt is door een God, is geen bewijs. (logisch toch?)

Kan hij of zij dat niet, dan neemt men aan dat het waarschijnlijk wel een fantasie zal zijn, die net zoals sprookjes is doorverteld geweest en de mensen braaf moesten napraten.

Zo zit de wereld in elkaar, Ayt At.

----------


## Joesoef

> Zoals ik al eerder heb geschreven, God schept mensen met hele nare karakter eigenschappen en psychische afwijkingen waardoor je er donder op kunt zeggen, dat veel mensen de ook door God gestelde leefregels zullen  in feite moeten - overtreden. De straf daarop gesteld door God is dat deze mensen eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zullen ondergaan. Dat lijkt mij een hele merkwaardige zaak. Als je gelovigen vraagt, of zij ook vinden dat dit wel heel vreemd is, dan zullen zij veelal wijzen op teksten uit hun heilig boek. Dan komt er zoiets uit als, Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. In feite, de mens moet niet zo hovaardig zijn, om te denken te kunnen bevatten wat Gods plannen en ideen zijn.


Mensen hebben keuzes, mensen hebben pech, als God een paradijs had geschapen hadden we nu zitten klagen dat we zijn zoete poppenspel zat zijn. Het is dus nooit goed.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten,




> De andere groep mensen, waaronder ik o.a. (*die ook anders zijn onderwezen*!) zien dat juist andersom:
> Geloofsuitspraken zien wij niet als (enige) gezaghebbend, maar vooral het zelf nadenken. Het volgen van bevindingen uit wetenschap, logica, wetenschapsfilosofie enz..


Waarom speculeer je?

Wat weet jij van mijn opvoeding, achtergrond, familie en/of opleiding?

----------


## Snowwhite

Barakalahoefiek Ayt, wa assalamoe 3aleikoem

Overigens zijn het allemaal smoesjes die nieuwe hype over eigen mening en geen Koran citaten. Waar het om draait is dat hier niet geluisterd wordt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten, hoe ben ik opgevoed?

Zeg het dan, want jij schijnt mijn opvoeding en opleiding beter te kennen dan ik.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, je lijkt selectief gevoelig voor woorden of zinsdelen die de schijn van 'denigrerend-doen' hebben. Je bent bijna paranode.


Ten eerste heb ik het niet over jouw opvoeding. 


'opvoeden' kan je ook vervangen door 'onderwijzen', 'grootgebracht zijn met')

Iemand die voornamelijk een Islamitische opvoeding kreeg, kijkt geloviger naar de wereld, dan iemand die hoofdzakelijk met een wetenschappelijk wereldbeeld is opgevoed. Thuis dan. Dat wordt daarmee bedoeld. Zonder dat ik een oordeel vel, stel ik gewoon dat andere opvoedingswijzen (op vlak van geloven) andere dingen doen belangrijk stellen. (Koran versus bewijs bijvoorbeeld)
Beiden kunnen daar niks veranderen, en dat bepaalt volgens mij in grote mate de manier waarop we naar de werkelijkheid kijken.

Dus de meeste moslims, die thuis met de Islam worden opgevoed, stellen de Koran centraal.
De meeste niet-moslims (humanisten, christenen enz...) die met vooral een wetenschappelijke kijk op de wereld zijn grootgebracht, zullen filosofen citeren of bewijzen vragen.

Zo bedoelde ik dat.

Vertrouw mij nu maar dat ik absoluut niet de intentie heb neer te kijken op iemands opvoeding ofzo.
Een punt maken van een woord, zorgt voor onnodig veel misverstanden en heeft bijna iets beschuldigends, waardoor je je gesprekspartner eigenlijk onrespectvol behandeld, Snowwhite. Vooral wanneer je verdenking volledig fout is!

En intussen lukt het je wel om niet op de argumentatie zelf te moeten ingaan...
Ofwel ben je vals en gebruik je trucjes om de discussie te omzeilen, wat ik niet wil geloven, ofwel ben je paranode. Wat er toch toe lijkt te neigen, door van details een punt te maken en tegelijk niet te antwoorden op argumenten.

----------


## mark61

> "die leeft in 2008" = Darwinisme


Een boeiende stelling. Als ik hem begreep.




> "In Nederland met een redelijk intelligentie" = andere landen zijn primitief en Nederland is verheven.
> 
> Gaan we weer.


Ja, daar gaan we weer, insinueren op niks af, stofwolken opwerpen.

Alles doen om maar niet op een eenvoudige vraag te hoeven antwoorden.

Geen reactie op vragen, geen reactie op het gestelde. Gewoon ergens anders over beginnen  :duim:

----------


## maartenn100

Ayt At en Snowwhite, 

Iemand die een brief krijgt waarover de briefbrenger zegt dat het door een Engel is geschreven, neemt er geen genoegen mee dat dat in de brief zelf staat...
Men moet de engel kunnen aanwijzen...

De briefontvanger wordt zeer benieuwd en vraagt, terecht om meer informatie over die Engel, zoniet wordt de brief terzijde gelegd naast andere brieven. Want er komen honderden af met brieven en beweringen erover.

Zo is dat ook met mensen die met boeken afkomen, en zeggen dat ze van een God zijn.

Maar ja, hoe logisch jullie zelf dat ook vinden, toch weet ik dat je dat niet kan erkennen, want dan moet je je geloof in vraag gaan stellen, en dat wil je bij voorbaat niet doen.

Dus alle begrip daarvoor.


groetjes
Maarten

----------


## mark61

> Het is allemaal draaien en draaien, want vele zaken zijn allang 100 keer beantwoord maar niemand luistert hier, vanuit pure arrogantie, want Snowwhite is primitief en andere landen zijn primitief.


Hysterisch en larrmoyant gaan lopen doen helpt niet, het werpt wel rookgordijnen op, maar daar trap ik echt niet in  :hihi: 

Ik weet dat je al 100x de koran en korancommentaren hebt overgeschreven, maar dat was dan ook de vraag niet. Gewoon doen of je neus bloedt en blijven weigeren antwoord te geven maakt een koppige, en daarmee domme indruk.




> Maar dan moeten jullie niet opeens gaan draaien dat we onze eigen mening moeten verkondigen ipv koran citaten, terwijl dat nooit eerder aan de orde is geweest.


Oooh wat vals opeens vraagt iemand naar je eigen mening. Dat vind je een soort van ongewenste intimiteit? Een oneerbaar voorstel?




> En we zien aan de misser van Mark, over dat de hel niet bestaat in het hindoeisme, wat brabbelen uit eigen begeerte met zich meebrengt: ellende.


Jouw grote misser in deze is dat je hindoestische teksten leest met een platte islamitische bril. Voor de zekerheid heb ik vandaag nog even een ontwikkelde hindoe daarover ondervraagd. Als je het verschil niet ziet is het sneu, maar niet verwonderlijk.

Je brabbelgebrabbel laat ik maar voor wat het is.




> *In ons leven worden we getest:*


Dat is natuurlijk een aantrekkelijke gedachte. Het rommelige eraan vind ik dat mensen die voor de testzakken eerst nog wel even miljoenen andere mensen mogen mishandelen. Onder hen ongetwijfeld tallozen die de test doorstaan hebben, en als beloning gemarteld en vermoord worden. Jah, ik weet, ze gaan naar het paradijs, maar dat lijkt me een schrale troost. Het moet in ieder geval tot minachting van dit leven leiden. Dat vind ik niet fris.

Helemaal dol wordt het natuurlijk met het testen van pasgeboren babies, die met miljoenen tegelijk de 3 maanden niet eens halen. Wat voor soort morele test is dat? Pasgeboren babies kunnen het in 3 maanden al verkloten?

Sorry, hoe dieper ik erop inga, hoe ellendiger ik het vind.

----------


## mark61

> die nieuwe hype over eigen mening.


Jah tis een schande, net navelpiercing, dat zelf nadenken.

----------


## mark61

> tip : als je aan een moslim een persoonlijke mening vraagt over een qur'aancitaat dan is het wel raadzaam om oprecht genteresseerd te zijn in zijn of haar antwoord ...


Kijk, we zijn weer thuis. Als je dan echt niet meer weet wat voor onzin je te berde moet brengen ga je de ander onzuivere motieven verwijten, insinueren, lasteren.

Ik laat mij door jou niet voor 'islamhater' uitmaken omdat je met je bek vol tanden zit, weigert na te denken, of weigert een eerlijk antwoord te geven.

Ik ben daarover zeer beledigd. Hoe waag je het mij van valsheid te beschuldigen? Voel je je wel goed? 

Tip: als iemand je om een mening vraagt, dreun dan niet een passage uit een boek op. Dat staat beheurlijk stom.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Maarten,




> Snowwhite, je lijkt selectief gevoelig voor woorden of zinsdelen die de schijn van 'denigrerend-doen' hebben. Je bent bijna paranode.


Je zou eens je eigen postings moeten nalezen, ben je vergeten dat je zei snowwhite ga een opleiding doen? Ben je vergeten wat je allemaal zei in de andere topic over meerdere goden? Er gaat bijna geen posting voorbij of je hebt het daarover: jullie zijn de denkers. Alsof wij niet denken. 

Bovendien ben ik het niet eens met de stelling relatie omgeving/geloof je weet wel, waar ik nog steeds wacht op namen van filosofen/humanisten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Mark,

Ik denk dat je het een en ander niet begrepen hebt.

De vragen die ik beantwoord heb aan Naam, die al voor het op ignore zetten hier van een aantal heren gesteld was, heb ik zovaak beantwoord, en zowel in eigen bewoording als met korancitaten.

Als iemand dan nog beweert dat de djinn een opperwezen is, en aangeeft het verschil niet te kennen tussen de djinn en engelen, terwijl ik dat al zovaak met eigen bewoording heb uitgelegd, dan is er geen sprake van dat men eigen mening niet geventileeerd was hier maar sprake van niet luisteren.

Waarom dat dan zo is dat hij niet luistert, blijft nog een vraag. 

De rest van de vragen stammen van NA de tijd dat ik heerschappen op ignore heb gezet, dus je moet nu niet zeuren over eigen mening schrijven en dat dat wellicht als een ongewenste intimiteit overkomt. Ik heb hier altijd zowel in mijn eigen woorden als wel met Koran geschreven, en altijd gezegd dat een bewering gestaafd moet worden met bewijs uit Koran en soenna en daar was nog nooit commentaar op geleverd nog heb ik daar enige problemen mee ondervonden en derhalve is dat nu nieuw.

En dat is inderdaad draaien want de feiten blijven staan:

1 er wordt niet geluisterd
2 ik beantwoord geen vragen meer behalve van Maarten




> Jouw grote misser in deze is dat je hindoestische teksten leest met een *platte* islamitische bril. Voor de zekerheid heb ik vandaag nog even een *ontwikkelde* hindoe daarover ondervraagd. Als je het verschil niet ziet is het sneu, maar niet verwonderlijk.


Aha dus ik heb een platte bril en jouw hindoe die je kent is ontwikkeld en dat is het *onomstotelijke markiaanse bewijs* dat naraka niet bestaat. Terwijl ik jou zowel uit de B Gita als wel uit de puranas bewijzen hebt geleverd.
En nog een leuk detail, een deel van mijn familie hindoe is. 

Hieruit blijkt dat jij niet eerlijk bent Mark.

Geef toe dat je een misser hebt gemaakt. Of je bent geen waardige discussiepartner en heeft het derhalve geen zin nog verder met jou te debatteren = ignore

Ik wacht het af...........

Groetjes Blanche Neige

----------


## Snowwhite

PS dat is nu ook precies wat we bedoelen met bewijsvoering. Ik heb van horen zeggen, van een ontwikkelde hindoe en jij kijkt met een platte islamitische bril dus jij weet het niet, is GEEN BEWIJS.

*Letterlijke teksten uit de Bhagavad Gita en Puranas echter wel.* 

Het feit dat een deel van mijn familie hindoe is, is ook GEEN bewijs.

Begrijp je? Zo kan iedereen wel wat beweren "van horen zeggen".

Groetjes

----------


## Thermopylae

> Mensen hebben keuzes, mensen hebben pech, als God een paradijs had geschapen hadden we nu zitten klagen dat we zijn zoete poppenspel zat zijn. Het is dus nooit goed.



Hoe vrij is die z.g. vrije wil?

Nog niet zolang geleden werden mensen die steeds weer in de problemen kwamen, door hun “korte” lontje en enorme driftaanvallen, gezien als notoire herrieschoppers. Dus de gevangenis in, en probeerde men hen cursussen driftbeheersing te geven. Tot wetenschappers er achter kwamen, dat dit beeld wordt veroorzaakt, door “kortsluiting” in de hersens. En met name een ernstig verstoorde serotoninespiegel. Een aantal jaren geleden zag ik in een programma over dit probleem een man die van jongs af aan gevangenis in gevangenis uit was gegaan wegen mishandeling. Hij had zelfs een lange gevangenisstraf uitgezeten wegen doodslag. Toen kwam men er achter, dat zijn serotoninehuishouding bizarre waarden kenden!
Hij kreeg medicijnen, en al snel was hij een totaal ander mens. Geen agressie meer, ging alsnog een kunstopleiding volgen, en is nu een eerbaar burger en gewaardeerd kunstenaar!

Vaststaat, dat pedofielen dusdanig geschapen zijn, dat zij zich alleen seksueel voelen aangetrokken tot, en seksueel aan hun gerief kunnen komen met kinderen. Idem homo’s/lesbo’s tot het zelfde geslacht.
Dit zijn nog maar twee voorbeelden van een lange rij van zaken, die in/door de hersens worden bepaald, en waar de bezitter van die hersens, geen of nauwelijks greep op heeft. 
Maar zelfs bepaalde aangeboren karaktereigenschappen die zoveel ellende kunnen veroorzaken, zijn ook heel moeilijk te onderdrukken. Mensen kunnen tot op zekere hoogte negatieve kanten van hun karakter onderdrukken, maar helemaal je karakter opzij zetten, is zeer moeilijk tot onmogelijk! Bovendien weten psychiaters maar al te goed, dat mensen die 
lang proberen te leven tegen hun karakter in, psychische problemen krijgen! En dan hebben we het nog maar niet over het aangeboren zwakke karakter, waar mensen mee behept zijn, waardoor zij o zo moeilijk op het “rechte” pad kunnen blijven!

Maar het aller belangrijkste. In de heilige boeken geeft God leefregels waar de mensen aan moeten voldoen, willen zij niet worden overgeleverd aan eeuwige afschuwelijke martelingen.
God vindt derhalve een bepaald soort leven belangrijk. Waarom dan in hemelsnaam mensen scheppen met honderd en n karaktereigenschappen en psychische aandoeningen, waardoor veel mensen deze regels wel moeten overtreden? 
De gestelde regels geven aan, dat God wil dat er een prettige samenleving op aarde is. Nou dan, schep dan mensen die daaraan kunnen voldoen?!

Overigens het moet voor God toch heel eenvoudig zijn, mensen te scheppen, die zich heel goed zouden voelen in een "zoete poppenspel"? 
Maar, als je alle leefregels leest die in de heilige boeken ziet, is dat de samenleving die God wenst!

----------


## At Ayt

> Je hebt enkel de Koran als "bewijs", Ayt At. 
> 
> Dat is als iemand die komt zeggen dat een boze geest een brief heeft geschreven waarin staat dat iedereen naar hem moet luisteren. Dat geloven we ook niet. En als we naar bewijs vragen, zegt die persoon: het staat in die brief dat het waar is.



inderdaad heb ik de qur'aan als bewijs..
het gaat er immers om wat de positie is vd djinn en de duivel in de qur'aan.. we hebben het er niet over of de djinn en de duivel wel of niet echt bestaan.. het gaat erom wat op basis vd qur'aan de djinnn en de duivel zijn en hoe dit zich verhoudt tot god..
dan is het niet meer dan normaal om gebruik te maken vd qur'aan..
de forumbezoeker naam beweerde meerdere malen dat er in de islaam naast god ook nog andere opperwezens zijn : de duivel en de djinn.. zowel snowwhite en ik hebben toen meerdere malen uitgelegd dat er in de islaam maar 1 god is en dat de duivel en de djinn geen goddelijke wezens zijn.. dit is zowel uitgelegd in eigen bewoordingen als met qur'aan citaten..

vervolgens wordt er ineens gevraagd om niet meer met citaten uit de qur'aan te 'smijten' en wordt er ineens gevraagd een eigen mening te geven of je het als moslim niet idioot vindt dat god de duivel zijn gang laat gaan omdat je hersens anders uit gatenkaas bestaat..
en vervolgens moet je als moslim gaan bewijzen dat de qur'aan het woord van god is aan mensen die zelf niet kunnen bewijzen dat de qur'aan niet het woord van god is..
dit is allemaal van zo'n kinderlijk niveau.. echt hoor.. 

voor de duidelijkheid : ik ben niet genteresseerd in wat jij of andere niet-moslims vinden vd qur'aan.. of je wel of niet geloofd in god, de duivel, de djinn en de engelen zal me een zorg zijn.. dat moet jij zelf weten.. 
wat me wel interesseert is dat er zo correct mogelijk informatie wordt gegeven op een islaamforum wanneer het islamitische onderwerpen betreffen.. 
als naam hier staat te roepen dat er in de islaam naast god ook nog andere opperwezens zijn dan reageer ik op basis vd qur'aan dat dit niet zo is en plaats er qur'aancitaten bij om het te bewijzen dat er in de islaam geen andere opperwezens bestaan naast god.. de qur'aan is immers de belangrijkste bron in de islaam..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Hoe vrij is die z.g. vrije wil?<...>


Juist gelovigen komen vaak met de vrije wil aanzetten, ik begrijp nooit waarom. Je hebt een vrije wil, maar wie met zijn vrije wil een andere keuze maakt dan de voorgeschreven, wordt eeuwig gemarteld. Volgens gelovigenlogica is dan, vooralsnog wegens onnaspeurlijke redenen, sprake van een vrije wil. Daarnaast kent god alle uitkomsten al, dus de vrije wil beschrijft een door god vastgesteld traject.
Alleen wie niet in een allesbepalend opperwezen gelooft, beschikt mogelijkerwijs over een vrije wil. 



> <...>Nog niet zolang geleden werden mensen die steeds weer in de problemen kwamen, door hun korte lontje en enorme driftaanvallen, gezien als notoire herrieschoppers. Dus de gevangenis in, en probeerde men hen cursussen driftbeheersing te geven. Tot wetenschappers er achter kwamen, dat dit beeld wordt veroorzaakt, door kortsluiting in de hersens. En met name een ernstig verstoorde serotoninespiegel. Een aantal jaren geleden zag ik in een programma over dit probleem een man die van jongs af aan gevangenis in gevangenis uit was gegaan wegen mishandeling. Hij had zelfs een lange gevangenisstraf uitgezeten wegen doodslag. Toen kwam men er achter, dat zijn serotoninehuishouding bizarre waarden kenden!
> Hij kreeg medicijnen, en al snel was hij een totaal ander mens. Geen agressie meer, ging alsnog een kunstopleiding volgen, en is nu een eerbaar burger en gewaardeerd kunstenaar!
> 
> Vaststaat, dat pedofielen dusdanig geschapen zijn, dat zij zich alleen seksueel voelen aangetrokken tot, en seksueel aan hun gerief kunnen komen met kinderen. Idem homos/lesbos tot het zelfde geslacht.
> Dit zijn nog maar twee voorbeelden van een lange rij van zaken, die in/door de hersens worden bepaald, en waar de bezitter van die hersens, geen of nauwelijks greep op heeft. 
> Maar zelfs bepaalde aangeboren karaktereigenschappen die zoveel ellende kunnen veroorzaken, zijn ook heel moeilijk te onderdrukken. Mensen kunnen tot op zekere hoogte negatieve kanten van hun karakter onderdrukken, maar helemaal je karakter opzij zetten, is zeer moeilijk tot onmogelijk! Bovendien weten psychiaters maar al te goed, dat mensen die 
> lang proberen te leven tegen hun karakter in, psychische problemen krijgen! En dan hebben we het nog maar niet over het aangeboren zwakke karakter, waar mensen mee behept zijn, waardoor zij o zo moeilijk op het rechte pad kunnen blijven!<..>


Tja, wanneer kun je met recht spreken van een vrije wil? Daarnaast is een minimale intelligentie noodzakelijk om de juiste keuzes te kunnen maken. Gelovigen zullen wschnl. zeggen dat god recht in de harten van mensen kijkt en weet of hun diepste intenties deugen, dus los van evt. karaktereigenschappen waar ze niks aan kunnen doen. Daarmee is in werkelijkheid natuurlijk niets opgelost.



> <...>Maar het aller belangrijkste. In de heilige boeken geeft God leefregels waar de mensen aan moeten voldoen, willen zij niet worden overgeleverd aan eeuwige afschuwelijke martelingen.
> God vindt derhalve een bepaald soort leven belangrijk. Waarom dan in hemelsnaam mensen scheppen met honderd en n karaktereigenschappen en psychische aandoeningen, waardoor veel mensen deze regels wel moeten overtreden? 
> De gestelde regels geven aan, dat God wil dat er een prettige samenleving op aarde is. Nou dan, schep dan mensen die daaraan kunnen voldoen?!
> 
> Overigens het moet voor God toch heel eenvoudig zijn, mensen te scheppen, die zich heel goed zouden voelen in een "zoete poppenspel"? 
> Maar, als je alle leefregels leest die in de heilige boeken ziet, is dat de samenleving die God wenst!


Min of meer hetgeen ik mij ook herhaaldelijk afvraag. God heeft zelfs _opzettelijk_ deze slechte eigenschappen meegebakken, aangezien hij later met gedragregels + bijbehorende dreigementen op de proppen is gekomen. Deze regels en dreigementen zouden overbodig zijn indien de mens niet met een neiging tot slechte daden zou zijn geschapen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Juist gelovigen komen vaak met de vrije wil aanzetten, ik begrijp nooit waarom.


Dat valt onder wat ik al eerder schreef. Vanaf het begin van de religies zijn religieuze leider door gelovigen gevraagd, waarom er toch zoveel ellende is in de wereld door goden/God geschapen. En op die vragen gaven/geven deze leiders het antwoord, alle goede komt van de goden/God en alles dat fout gaat in de wereld is de schuld van de mensen. Daar past ook dat wijzen op die z.g. vrije wil in, je kan het goede of het kwade kiezen. Terwijl er dus, zoals ik aangeef, er vaak heel weinig tot niets te kiezen valt.
Maar dan wordt toch weer de schuld bij de mensen gelegd, en zou God niets te verwijten zijn. Ook hebben die religieuze leiders bedacht, dat het een test zou zijn. Maar dat zou natuurlijk een bijzonder oneerlijke test zijn. Eerst homo's en lesbo's scheppen, en als zij dan niet anders kunnen dan hun aard volgen; eeuwig branden in de hel!

----------


## At Ayt

> waardoor je er donder op kunt zeggen, dat veel mensen de ook door God gestelde leefregels zullen – in feite moeten - overtreden. 
> De straf daarop gesteld door God is dat deze mensen eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zullen ondergaan.


charlus heeft z'n eerste schaapje achter zich hollen.. zo zie je maar dat wanneer je lang genoeg steeds hetzelfde herhaald dat vanzelf anderen het zullen napraten..

mischien moeten jij en charlus anders maar even de wetsleer opnieuw samenstellen zodat wij als moslims weten hoe we de shari3ah moeten interpreteren want deze eenvoudige moslim weet niet beter dat er bij slechts 2 punten sprake is van straf krijgen in het hiernamaals : 1.) het nalaten van wetten die door god verplicht zijn gesteld en 2.) het begaan van overtredingen die door god zijn verboden.. voor de rest is er geen sprake van straf in het hiernamaals.. de velen leefregels die zijn aanbevolen hebben geen straf in het hiernamaals bij het nalaten.. en zaken die afkeurenswaardig zijn hebben ook geen straf als gevolg bij het begaan ervan..
de wetten van god worden bij naleving of nalaten ervan onderverdeeld in 5 punten en van deze categorien zijn er slechts 2 wat je straf in het hiernamaals kan opleveren bij het nalaten of begaan ervan en dan nog weet geen mens wat en hoelang de straf daadwerkelijk zal zijn..
*qur'aan :* 4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, *maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil.* 

jouw opmerking dat een moslim voor eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zal ondergaan bij het overtreden van de leefregels van god is dan ook desinformatie waar je niet eens moeite voor hoeft te doen om ook maar een poging te wagen om je uitspraak te beargumenteren want ik weet dat je onzin staat te verkondigen waar je geen enkel bewijs voor hebt.. duimzuigels om de islaam op een islaamforum negatief af te schilderen.. meer is het niet..

dat is de schadelijke invloed van athesten die op een islaamforum steeds weer dezelfde boodschap herhalen.. anderen (in dit geval jij) gaan het dan napraten en nemen het over..

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoe vrij is die z.g. vrije wil?
> 
> 
> Overigens het moet voor God toch heel eenvoudig zijn, mensen te scheppen, die zich heel goed zouden voelen in een "zoete poppenspel"? 
> Maar, als je alle leefregels leest die in de heilige boeken ziet, is dat de samenleving die God wenst!



Ieder mens heeft keuzes binnen zijn grenzen die hij of zij stelt en binnen de relatieve grenzen die men heeft. Zelfs de serie moordenaar kan kiezen of hij het in de naam van de duivel doet of vanwege een stem in zijn hoofd en of de slachtoffers blond of bruin haar hebben. De gelovige kan kiezen om te leven volgens de letterlijke interpretatie van de hadith (de woudlopersgids mentaliteit) of volgens een interpretatie al dan niet naar eigen inzicht. God geeft mensen die vrijheid maar ook de vrijheid om niet te geloven.

----------


## At Ayt

> Eerst homo's en lesbo's scheppen, en als zij dan niet anders kunnen dan hun aard volgen; eeuwig branden in de hel!



als jij het zegt..

----------


## mark61

> maar ook de vrijheid om niet te geloven.


Dat is nou net het kolderieke. 'Vrijheid' die leidt tot zekere eeuwige marteling is ook weer niet zo vrij.

'Je mag best die deur uitlopen maar ik schiet wel je kop eraf'  :vreemd:

----------


## maartenn100

> wat me wel interesseert is dat er zo correct mogelijk informatie wordt gegeven op een islaamforum wanneer het islamitische onderwerpen betreffen.


Dat is natuurlijk een positief doel, waar niks op aan te merken valt. 





> als naam hier staat te roepen dat er in de islaam naast god ook nog andere opperwezens zijn dan reageer ik op basis vd qur'aan dat dit niet zo is en plaats er qur'aancitaten bij om het te bewijzen dat er in de islaam geen andere opperwezens bestaan naast god.. de qur'aan is immers de belangrijkste bron in de islaam..


Ja, dan is het inderdaad logisch dat je citaten uit de Qur'aan haalt om aan te tonen dat daar niet in gezegd wordt dat er nog andere opperwezens zouden bestaan. Dat is inderdaad een bewijs.

Correct geredeneerd vind ik.
.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ieder mens heeft keuzes binnen zijn grenzen die hij of zij stelt en binnen de relatieve grenzen die men heeft. Zelfs de serie moordenaar kan kiezen of hij het in de naam van de duivel doet of vanwege een stem in zijn hoofd en of de slachtoffers blond of bruin haar hebben. De gelovige kan kiezen om te leven volgens de letterlijke interpretatie van de hadith (de woudlopersgids mentaliteit) of volgens een interpretatie al dan niet naar eigen inzicht. God geeft mensen die vrijheid maar ook de vrijheid om niet te geloven.



Nee dus. Ik heb daarvan een aantal voorbeelden gegeven, waar men geen vrijheid heeft. De seriemoordenaar kan volgens jou kiezen of hij het uit de naam van de duivel of vanwege een stem in zijn hoofd doet?
Dat z.g. stemmetje in het hoofd van de moordenaar, is niets anders dan een aangeboren psychiatrische aandoening; hoe zo kan hij daar voor kiezen?!

De vrijheid die God geeft om niet te geloven, heeft wel een prijs; de ongelovigen zijn de brandstof voor het vuur!

----------


## Thermopylae

> charlus heeft z'n eerste schaapje achter zich hollen.. zo zie je maar dat wanneer je lang genoeg steeds hetzelfde herhaald dat vanzelf anderen het zullen napraten..
> 
> mischien moeten jij en charlus anders maar even de wetsleer opnieuw samenstellen zodat wij als moslims weten hoe we de shari3ah moeten interpreteren want deze eenvoudige moslim weet niet beter dat er bij slechts 2 punten sprake is van straf krijgen in het hiernamaals : 1.) het nalaten van wetten die door god verplicht zijn gesteld en 2.) het begaan van overtredingen die door god zijn verboden.. voor de rest is er geen sprake van straf in het hiernamaals.. de velen leefregels die zijn aanbevolen hebben geen straf in het hiernamaals bij het nalaten.. en zaken die afkeurenswaardig zijn hebben ook geen straf als gevolg bij het begaan ervan..
> de wetten van god worden bij naleving of nalaten ervan onderverdeeld in 5 punten en van deze categorien zijn er slechts 2 wat je straf in het hiernamaals kan opleveren bij het nalaten of begaan ervan en dan nog weet geen mens wat en hoelang de straf daadwerkelijk zal zijn..
> *qur'aan :* 4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, *maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil.* 
> 
> jouw opmerking dat een moslim voor eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zal ondergaan bij het overtreden van de leefregels van god is dan ook desinformatie waar je niet eens moeite voor hoeft te doen om ook maar een poging te wagen om je uitspraak te beargumenteren want ik weet dat je onzin staat te verkondigen waar je geen enkel bewijs voor hebt.. duimzuigels om de islaam op een islaamforum negatief af te schilderen.. meer is het niet..
> 
> dat is de schadelijke invloed van athesten die op een islaamforum steeds weer dezelfde boodschap herhalen.. anderen (in dit geval jij) gaan het dan napraten en nemen het over.


Je schrijft:

"want deze eenvoudige moslim weet niet beter dat er bij slechts 2 punten sprake is van straf krijgen in het hiernamaals : 1.) het nalaten van wetten die door god verplicht zijn gesteld en 2.) het begaan van overtredingen die door god zijn verboden.." 

Juist, dus precies wat ik schreef, God stelt leefregels waaraan men moet voldoen, voldoet men daar niet aan,dan wacht de hel! 

Zie ook: 4: 56 ” Degenen die onze Tekenen verwerpen, zullen Wij in het vuur leiden: telkens wanneer hun huiden gebraden zijn, zullen Wij die door andere huiden vervangen, opdat zij de bestraffing proeven. Voorwaar, God is Almachtig, Alwijs.”

Op de webstek van de Nederlandse Islamitische Omroep, is een artikel geplaatst van professor Ahmet Akgndz. Het artikel was bedoeld, als tegenwicht voor Fitna, waarin de islam wordt neergezet als een geweldadige godsdienst.

Islam is een religie van tolerantie (2.4.2008)

Een passage hieruit:

“Ook in de Islam wacht de mensheid beloning of straf aan het einde van de test, dat is het wereldse leven. Degenen die goede daden verrichten en in God geloven zullen in de gratie van God vallen en beloond worden met het eeuwige Paradijs. De huichelaars, de ontkenners van God *en degenen die Zijn grenzen overschrijden daarentegen verdienen de hel, waar hen eeuwige bestraffing te wachten staat.”* 
Ik ben blijkbaar niet de enige die het volgens jou verkeerd heeft begrepen….

Je haalt aan: "4:48. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat men iets met Hem vereenzelvigt, maar Hij zal al hetgeen daarbuiten staat vergeven, wie Hij wil."

De de overtreders van de voorschriften van God moeten dus in spanning afwachten tot de dag des oordeels of God het behaagt, om overtredingen waarop de hel staat, in hun geval door de vingers te zien?

----------


## Joesoef

> Nee dus. Ik heb daarvan een aantal voorbeelden gegeven, waar men geen vrijheid heeft. De seriemoordenaar kan volgens jou kiezen of hij het uit de naam van de duivel of vanwege een stem in zijn hoofd doet?
> Dat z.g. stemmetje in het hoofd van de moordenaar, is niets anders dan een aangeboren psychiatrische aandoening; hoe zo kan hij daar voor kiezen?!
> 
> De vrijheid die God geeft om niet te geloven, heeft wel een prijs; de ongelovigen zijn de brandstof voor het vuur!



Ik probeer jou een 'relatief' voorbeeld te geven.

Vanuit ons oogpunt heeft hij geen vrijheid, hijzelf zal dat anders ervaren, ook al heeft hij een probleem met zn receptoren/ transmitters/ serotonine, daar gaat hij op dat moment niet vanuit. Hij vind zichzelf normaal.

en...

Wat maak jij je druk over iets waarin je niet geloofd.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ik probeer jou een 'relatief' voorbeeld te geven.
> 
> Vanuit ons oogpunt heeft hij geen vrijheid, hijzelf zal dat anders ervaren, ook al heeft hij een probleem met zn receptoren/ transmitters/ serotonine, daar gaat hij op dat moment niet vanuit. Hij vind zichzelf normaal.
> 
> en...
> 
> Wat maak jij je druk over iets waarin je niet geloofd.


Het punt is niet of de persoon in kwestie al dan niet het gevoel heeft een vrije wil te hebben, of zich "normaal" voelt. Het gaat erom, dat de persoon in kwestie objectief gezien geen vrije wil/keuze heeft. Vanuit zijn psychische aandoening is hij gedwongen iets te doen, het dwangmatig handelen. 

Overigens begrijp ik niet waar jouw perceptie vandaan komt, dat ik mij druk maak. Het enige dat ik doe is mee discussiren in een onderwerp over filosofische vraagstukken.

----------


## At Ayt

> Juist, dus precies wat ik schreef, God stelt leefregels waaraan men moet voldoen, voldoet men daar niet aan,dan wacht de hel! 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> Zie ook: 4: 56 ” Degenen die onze Tekenen verwerpen, zullen Wij in het vuur leiden: telkens wanneer hun huiden gebraden zijn, zullen Wij die door andere huiden vervangen, opdat zij de bestraffing proeven. Voorwaar, God is Almachtig, Alwijs.”
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


nee dat is dus helemaal precies wat je schreef.. 
dit waren je woorden :
waardoor je er donder op kunt zeggen, dat veel mensen de ook door God gestelde leefregels zullen – in feite moeten - overtreden. 
De straf daarop gesteld door God is dat deze mensen eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zullen ondergaan.

m.a.w. eeuwige afschuwelijke martelingen bij het overtreden vd leefregels..
dat is dus heel wat anders dan dat er bij het overtreden van een aantal leefregels straf van god zal komen waarbij het niet vaststaat hoelang de straf duurt..
probeer nou niet te draaien door doodleuk te roepen dat dit precies hetgeen is wat je bedoelde want je schreef iets heel anders..

----------------

in soerah 4:56 staat nergens _eeuwig_.. er staat nergens een tijdsduur.. _telkens wanneer_ kan een week duren of 100 jaar duren.. net zoals _keer op keer_ niks zegt over hoe lang iets duurt.. 
daarnaast heeft dit vers betrekking op het vorige vers wat weer van toepassing is op de afstammelingen van abraham waaronder de arabische joden.. onder hen waren er die niet in de profetie van mohammed geloofden en vijandig gezind waren jegens mohammed en de moslimgemeenschap..
dit vers zegt dus niets over dat je eeuwig in de hel zult branden of dat je eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld wordt bij het overtreden van de leefregels van god.. 

---------------

de nio zegt niet dat je eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld zult worden bij het overtreden van god's leefregels.. daarnaast vermelden zij er geen vers bij en weet ik dus niet waar ze het over hebben.. je hoeft je dan ook niet achter hen te gaan verschuilen.. 
als je al tegen beter weten in naar argumentatie wilt gaan zoeken voor je eerder gemaakte uitspraak dan raad ik je met klem aan je te beperken tot de qur'aan en de soennah.. met citaten van iemand die bij het nio wat zegt zonder dat duidelijk wordt over welk vers het gaat heb ik verder helemaal niets.. darnaast heeft hij het niet erover dat je eeywig gestraft wordt wegens het overtreden van god's leefregels zoals jij opmerkte..
(van charlus weet ik trouwens ook niet over welk qur'aanvers hij het steeds heeft maar dat interesseert me verder ook niet)

----------

ieder godsvrezend mens wacht af hoe de weegschaal zal uitpakken op de dag des oordeels..

----------


## mark61

> Wat maak jij je druk over iets waarin je niet geloofd.


Het punt is, dat je medeburgers je vertellen dat je gaat branden als een overjarige hamburger. Ik zou zoiets nooit tegen mijn medeburgers vertellen.

----------


## mark61

> ine, daar gaat hij op dat moment niet vanuit. Hij vind zichzelf normaal.


Hoe weet jij dat dan? Je bent zelf een seriemoordenaar? Dan nog, wat zegt dat over andere seriemoordenaars?

----------


## mark61

> m.a.w. eeuwige afschuwelijke martelingen bij het overtreden vd leefregels..
> dat is dus heel wat anders dan dat er bij het overtreden van een aantal leefregels straf van god zal komen waarbij het niet vaststaat hoelang de straf duurt.


Jij wordt echt steeds grappiger. Geheel op eigen gezag verzin je nu 'tijdelijk verblijf in de hel'. Waar haal je dat vandaan, heppie daar een Kwoot van?




> in soerah 4:56 staat nergens _eeuwig_.. er staat nergens een tijdsduur.. _telkens wanneer_ kan een week duren of 100 jaar duren.. net zoals _keer op keer_ niks zegt over hoe lang iets duurt..


Lees dit nou nog es over. Vind je zelf echt niet dat je nu totaal overboard gaat?  :hihi: 

Dit is bid`a hoor, termijnen verzinnen. Het christendom doet misschien aan vagevuur, de islam zeer zeker niet.




> dit vers zegt dus niets over dat je eeuwig in de hel zult branden of dat je eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld wordt bij het overtreden van de leefregels van god..


Hoeveel weken, maanden, jaren staat er op een rood t-shirt? Is dat onder aftrek van voorarrest? Is er vervroegde vrijlating?

Je bent een fantasie-moslim. Laat je imam het maar niet horen.




> je hoeft je dan ook niet achter hen te gaan verschuilen..


Vervolgens hebben andere moslims er weer niks van begrepen, jij weet dat veel beter. Tis wel een professor, maar dat dondert niet. Die Turreken hebben altijd van die vreemde ideen.

Een makkelijke godsdienst, voorwaar.

----------


## mark61

> PS dat is nu ook precies wat we bedoelen met bewijsvoering. Ik heb van horen zeggen, van een ontwikkelde hindoe en jij kijkt met een platte islamitische bril dus jij weet het niet, is GEEN BEWIJS.
> 
> *Letterlijke teksten uit de Bhagavad Gita en Puranas echter wel.*


Nee, je kan niet begrijpend lezen, en bent niet in staat buiten islamitische concepten te treden.

Het hele begrip 'bewijs' in verband met geloofszaken is bespottelijk. 

Dus nogmaals, er is geen 'hel' in het hindoesme. Als je dat denkt ben je verkeerd genformeerd. Als je dat denkt te lezen in de teksten kan je niet begrijpend lezen. Enfin, ik praat tegen een muur.

----------


## mark61

> als jij het zegt..


Nope, dat zegt jouw god.

----------


## sjaen

> Begrijp je? Zo kan iedereen wel wat beweren "van horen zeggen".
> 
> Groetjes


"van horen zeggen"
 :zegniets:   :hihi: 


Het is een contradictio in terminis om dat wat ons uit tweede hand is overgeleverd een openbaring te noemen, of het ons nu verteld wordt of dat we erover lezen. En hoewel de ontvanger van de openbaring zich genoodzaakt moge zien het te geloven, kan het op geen enkele manier mij verplichten er op dezelfde manier in te geloven. Want het was geen openbaring aan mij, ik heb slechts zijn woord dat het aan hem geopenbaard werd. 
Wanneer men mij vertelt dat de Koran in de hemel geschreven werd en aan Mohammed gegeven werd via een engel, komt het neer op hetzelfde: vanhorenzeggen en overleveringen uit tweede hand. Ik heb de engel niet gezien en hoef er dus geen geloof aan te schenken.

Abraham, Mozes, Jezus, Mohammed, ze hebben allemaal zelf geen letter op papier gezet. Het is dus vanhorenzeggen op vanhorenzeggen op ...............

----------


## Thermopylae

> nee dat is dus helemaal precies wat je schreef.. 
> dit waren je woorden :
> waardoor je er donder op kunt zeggen, dat veel mensen de ook door God gestelde leefregels zullen – in feite moeten - overtreden. 
> De straf daarop gesteld door God is dat deze mensen eeuwig afschuwelijke martelingen zullen ondergaan.
> 
> m.a.w. eeuwige afschuwelijke martelingen bij het overtreden vd leefregels..
> dat is dus heel wat anders dan dat er bij het overtreden van een aantal leefregels straf van god zal komen waarbij het niet vaststaat hoelang de straf duurt..
> probeer nou niet te draaien door doodleuk te roepen dat dit precies hetgeen is wat je bedoelde want je schreef iets heel anders.. ..


Even terug. Jij schreef:

“want deze eenvoudige moslim weet niet beter dat er bij slechts 2 punten sprake is van straf krijgen in het hiernamaals : 1.) het nalaten van wetten die door god verplicht zijn gesteld en 2.) het begaan van overtredingen die door god zijn verboden.. voor de rest is er geen sprake van straf in het hiernamaals..”

En dat is dus precies waar ik het over heb. Het zondigen tegen de regels die door God zijn ingesteld, onder dreiging van bestraffing t.z.t. in de hel. Ik vind het wat kinderachtig dat je nu begint over leefregels in de zin van “adviezen” van God, waarop geen sancties zijn gesteld.
Uiteraard zullen in de hemel geen sancties ten uitvoer worden gelegd, daar is de hel voor, en daar is het dus o.a. heel heet, en heeft men ook heet water dat door zondaars moet worden gedronken opdat hun ingewanden verschroeien. Je schrijft dus zelf, bij het met voeten treden van ge – en verboden; bestraffing in de hel. Hoe is jouw interpretatie daar dan van? Een paar kopjes kokend water drinken en dan alsnog naar de hemel? Een weekje branden en dan alsnog naar de hemel? In welke verzen kunnen we dergelijke tijdelijke sancties vinden? 





> in soerah 4:56 staat nergens _eeuwig_.. er staat nergens een tijdsduur.. _telkens wanneer_ kan een week duren of 100 jaar duren.. net zoals _keer op keer_ niks zegt over hoe lang iets duurt.. 
> daarnaast heeft dit vers betrekking op het vorige vers wat weer van toepassing is op de afstammelingen van abraham waaronder de arabische joden.. onder hen waren er die niet in de profetie van mohammed geloofden en vijandig gezind waren jegens mohammed en de moslimgemeenschap..
> dit vers zegt dus niets over dat je eeuwig in de hel zult branden of dat je eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld wordt bij het overtreden van de leefregels van god..


. 

4:56. “Gewis, degenen die Onze tekenen verwerpen zullen Wij weldra het Vuur doen binnengaan. Wij zullen hen telkens, wanneer hun huiden zijn verbrand, andere huiden er voor in de plaats geven; opdat zij de straf ten volle zullen ondergaan. Waarlijk, Allah is Almachtig, Alwijs.” 
An-Nisa staat vol met “klachten” van God over de ondankbaarheid van de mens die zoveel is gegeven, en voorschriften. Het gaat erom, dat mensen die de voorschriften van het heilige boek niet volgen/overtreden – dus de tekenen -de boodschap die God heeft gegeven met voeten treden, zullen het vuur binnen gaan. Een huid kan maar n keer verbranden, die straf vond God blijkbaar tekort duren, dus is er bedacht, iedere keer als de huid is verbrand, een nieuwe huid aan te brengen, zodat de marteling opnieuw kan beginnen. Eeuwig dus. Anders zou er wel zijn geschreven, dat het een week of 10 jaar of zo zou duren.
Overigens schrijft professor Ahmet Akgndz toch duidelijk: Ook in de Islam (want ook in het christendom) wacht de mensheid beloning of straf aan het einde van de test, dat is het wereldse leven. Degenen die goede daden verrichten en in God geloven zullen in de gratie van God vallen en beloond worden met het eeuwige Paradijs. De huichelaars, de ontkenners van God en degenen die Zijn grenzen overschrijden daarentegen verdienen de hel, waar hen eeuwige bestraffing te wachten staat.
Toch heel duidelijk, bij overschrijden van de gegeven geboden en verboden, hel met eeuwige bestraffing.





> de nio zegt niet dat je eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld zult worden bij het overtreden van god's leefregels.. daarnaast vermelden zij er geen vers bij en weet ik dus niet waar ze het over hebben.. je hoeft je dan ook niet achter hen te gaan verschuilen.. 
> als je al tegen beter weten in naar argumentatie wilt gaan zoeken voor je eerder gemaakte uitspraak dan raad ik je met klem aan je te beperken tot de qur'aan en de soennah.. met citaten van iemand die bij het nio wat zegt zonder dat duidelijk wordt over welk vers het gaat heb ik verder helemaal niets.. darnaast heeft hij het niet erover dat je eeywig gestraft wordt wegens het overtreden van god's leefregels zoals jij opmerkte..
> (van charlus weet ik trouwens ook niet over welk qur'aanvers hij het steeds heeft maar dat interesseert me verder ook niet) ..


De NIO schrijft niets, maar plaatst het artikel van die professor. 
Ook schrijft hij: “Volgens de Islam is het bestaan van afschuwelijke straffen in een eeuwige hel niet in tegenstrijd met de eigenschappen die God heeft als degene die Vergevingsgezind is, Rechtvaardig is en een Wijsheid heeft die evenwichtig is.”
Een bevestiging, dat die eeuwig durende straffen in de hel, wel degelijk in de koran staan.
Ik vind het overigens vreemd, dat je zelf steeds op vragen aan jou, verzen uit de koran aanhaalt, maar als ik een artikel van een professor terzake aanhaal, dan schrijf je dat ik mij niet achter hem moet verschuilen!




> ieder godsvrezend mens wacht af hoe de weegschaal zal uitpakken op de dag des oordeels..


Dat is op zich juist, maar er is wel een verschil. Een gelovige die volgens de regels van het heilige boek heeft geleefd, gaat in principe naar de hemel.
De gelovige die (hoofd)zonden pleegt, in principe naar de hel, maar op basis van niet omschreven criteria kan hij dan op de dag des oordeels alsnog de hel ontlopen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Het punt is, dat je medeburgers je vertellen dat je gaat branden als een overjarige hamburger. Ik zou zoiets nooit tegen mijn medeburgers vertellen.


Nee, maar volgens jou en je kornuiten zijn gelovigen zowat melaats omdat ze geloven.





> Hoe weet jij dat dan? Je bent zelf een seriemoordenaar? Dan nog, wat zegt dat over andere seriemoordenaars?


Dat is nu juist het punt, het zegt helemaal niets, ieder heeft zijn eigen waarheid.






> Het punt is niet of de persoon in kwestie al dan niet het gevoel heeft een vrije wil te hebben, of zich "normaal" voelt. Het gaat erom, dat de persoon in kwestie objectief gezien geen vrije wil/keuze heeft. Vanuit zijn psychische aandoening is hij gedwongen iets te doen, het dwangmatig handelen.


Geloven is dwangmatig handelen?

Jij en ik vinden dat zo iemand geen vrije wil of keuze heeft, maar hij/ zij zelf ziet dat anders.






> Overigens begrijp ik niet waar jouw perceptie vandaan komt, dat ik mij druk maak. Het enige dat ik doe is mee discussiren in een onderwerp over filosofische vraagstukken.


Ik krijg anders de indruk dat je met een voet tussen de deur de gelovigen op andere gedachten wilt brengen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Juist gelovigen komen vaak met de vrije wil aanzetten, ik begrijp nooit waarom.
> 
> 
> Dat valt onder wat ik al eerder schreef. Vanaf het begin van de religies zijn religieuze leider door gelovigen gevraagd, waarom er toch zoveel ellende is in de wereld door goden/God geschapen. En op die vragen gaven/geven deze leiders het antwoord, alle goede komt van de goden/God en alles dat fout gaat in de wereld is de schuld van de mensen. Daar past ook dat wijzen op die z.g. vrije wil in, je kan het goede of het kwade kiezen. Terwijl er dus, zoals ik aangeef, er vaak heel weinig tot niets te kiezen valt.
> Maar dan wordt toch weer de schuld bij de mensen gelegd, en zou God niets te verwijten zijn. Ook hebben die religieuze leiders bedacht, dat het een test zou zijn. Maar dat zou natuurlijk een bijzonder oneerlijke test zijn. Eerst homo's en lesbo's scheppen, en als zij dan niet anders kunnen dan hun aard volgen; eeuwig branden in de hel!


Die eerdere post heb ik wel gelezen maar niet op gereageerd omdat ik er niet zoveel aan toe te voegen had. In de grond hebben de meeste religies een uiterst zwart mensbeeld. Het goede in een mens komt van god, van zichzelf is hij niets of zelfs minder dan niets, nl. slecht. Mensen die god verwerpen, moeten dus wel heel slecht zijn. Kan niet anders. 
De meeste gelovigen lijken zich niet al te bewust van deze consequentie (dat is in vroeger tijden wel anders geweest). Een sluimerend bestaan leidt de superioriteitswaan volgens mij nog wel, want gelovigen aanvaarden blijmoedig dat ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld worden.



> Het punt is, dat je medeburgers je vertellen dat je gaat branden als een overjarige hamburger. Ik zou zoiets nooit tegen mijn medeburgers vertellen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Geloven is dwangmatig handelen?
> 
> Jij en ik vinden dat zo iemand geen vrije wil of keuze heeft, maar hij/ zij zelf ziet dat anders. .


Ik gaf als voorbeeld van het niet aanwezig zijn van een vrije wil, dat geval mensen die i.v.m. een psychische aandoening dwangmatig moeten handelen; dat stemmetje in hun hoofd die die eisen dat zij iets moeten doen.
Ik begrijp derhalve volstrekt niet de relevantie van jouwvraag of geloven dwangmatig handelen is.
Wederom, wat de persoon zelf denkt is nu doorslaggevend, het gaat erom, of hij objectief gezien zijn wil vrij kon bepalen. Ik heb dus voorbeelden gegeven, waarbij dat dus niet het geval is. Derhalve wordt er in het strafrecht ook herhaaldelijk TBS opgelegd. Psychiaters hebben gesteld dat een dader niet toerekeningsvatbaar is geweest, ten tijde van de daad.




> Ik krijg anders de indruk dat je met een voet tussen de deur de gelovigen op andere gedachten wilt brengen.


Heel vreemd. Discussiegenoten, die in dit onderwerp voortdurend verzen uit de koran voorleggen, dat is volgens jou het gebruikelijke discussiren over een bepaalde zaak, maar als ik daar een andere mening tegenover plaats, dan ben ik met een voet tussen de deur bezig de gelovigen op andere gedachten te brengen?! Volgens jou mogen niet gelovigen dus niet met gelovigen discussiren, omdat zij slechts bezig zijn de gelovigen op andere gedachten te brengen?

----------


## mark61

> Nee, maar volgens jou en je kornuiten zijn gelovigen zowat melaats omdat ze geloven.


Hoezo? Waar moet dat uit blijken? Ik spreek hier mensen aan op hun gekke uitspraken. En nu ik er toch ben, stel ik aan hen de vragen die ik tig jaar geleden al stelde, en waar ik toen ook geen antwoord op kreeg.

Dr blijkt in al die jaren niets veranderd.

----------


## mark61

> Dat is nu juist het punt, het zegt helemaal niets, ieder heeft zijn eigen waarheid.


Eh, je beweerde te weten wat er in de geest van een seriemoordenaar omgaat. Maar dat kan je niet weten. Punt.

Gelovigen hebben niet hun eigen waarheid, maar een geleende.

----------


## Joesoef

> Wederom, wat de persoon zelf denkt is nu doorslaggevend, het gaat erom, of hij objectief gezien zijn wil vrij kon bepalen. Ik heb dus voorbeelden gegeven, waarbij dat dus niet het geval is. Derhalve wordt er in het strafrecht ook herhaaldelijk TBS opgelegd. Psychiaters hebben gesteld dat een dader niet toerekeningsvatbaar is geweest, ten tijde van de daad.


Dat is dus precies wat ik al eerder schreef, het is zijn waarheid. Ander hoek van benaderen. Blij dat je mij begrijpt maar omdat nu weer met een uitleg te onderbouwen, heeft dat te maken met dat ik gelovig/ dom ben? 





> Heel vreemd. Discussiegenoten, die in dit onderwerp voortdurend verzen uit de koran voorleggen, dat is volgens jou het gebruikelijke discussiren over een bepaalde zaak, maar als ik daar een andere mening tegenover plaats, dan ben ik met een voet tussen de deur bezig de gelovigen op andere gedachten te brengen?! Volgens jou mogen niet gelovigen dus niet met gelovigen discussiren, omdat zij slechts bezig zijn de gelovigen op andere gedachten te brengen?


Discussier maar een eind weg maar gezien de tijd en de moeite die je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet), er is geen God, getuigd van een voet tussen de deur mentaliteit.

----------


## Joesoef

> Gelovigen hebben niet hun eigen waarheid, maar een geleende.



Het blijft hun waarheid, of het nu van mars komt, woestijn of een fles, zij zien dat nu eenmaal zo.

Het is een andere vraag als deze mensen een keuze moeten/ mogen maken op het moment dat ze nog nooit voor die keuze hebben gestaan of dat een ander die keuze al eens voor ze gemaakt heeft.

----------


## Snowwhite

Okay Mark, duidelijk, jij weet het beter dan ik.

Ik hoor het wel wanneer je wel in staat bent je misser toe te geven, tot die tijd sta je op ignore.

No hard feelings,

Blanche

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjaen niet draaien svp. Als we praten hier dat we in de islam een hel kennen dan hebben we het over de Korancitaten. Als we praten over of hindoes een hel kennen dan hebben we het o.a. over de bhagavad gita.

Of wij nu wel de Koran of de bijbel of de gita als openbaring zien of 1 van hen, dat doet er niet toe, hindoes nemen de gita wel als leiding. Dus in het hindoeisme is er wel degelijk een hel. Eigenlijk zijn er meerdere loka's of sferen waar men in kan terug keren.

Naraka is sanskriet voor hel. Het komt voor in de gita, puranas, dharmasastras, itihasas, vedische samhitas en andere geschriften.

Het ging hier om dat Mark ontkende dat het hindoeisme een hel heeft, en die bewering is onjuist.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Over niet begrijpend lezen gesproken:

These and many other fearful *hells* are the awful provinces of the kingdom of Yama, terrible with instruments of *torture* and with *fire*; into which are hurled all those who are addicted when alive to sinful practices 

HELL? TORTURE? FIRE?

Maar Snowwhite begrijpt de teksten niet. RIGHT. Er bestaat geen hel in het hindoeisme omdat Mark iemand kent die hindoe is en ontwikkeld en snowwhite is een moslima met een platte bril.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Maar Snowwhite<...>


Ik raad je aan niet over jezelf te spreken in de derde persoon, want die gewoonte wekt de indruk van een psychische stoornis. Zelf weten natuurlijk.

----------


## Charlus

> Sjaen<...>


Haar stelling, als ik even mag, Sjaen: de koran is van horen zeggen. Welbeschouwd moet iedereen zich daarin kunnen vinden, ook jij. Je baseert je volledig op van horen zeggen, en dat noem je bewijs.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ben benieuwd of Naam nu naar hindoe forums gaat met de handtekening:

"Ik ben tegen naraka"

----------


## naam

> Ben benieuwd of Naam nu naar hindoe forums gaat met de handtekening:
> 
> "Ik ben tegen naraka"


Jij bent niet tegen dan, je bent ervoor? Je kunt mij steunen ook tegen de hindoehel te zijn. 

Misschien kom jij er ook wel terecht, door een lage karma.
Gelukkig wordt je er niet naartoe gestuurd door een god die in zijn wiek geschoten is doordat men niet in hem geloofd heeft. Er wordt kennelijk zuiver gekeken naar daden en niet naar het niet geloven.


Naraka is usually translated into English as "hell" or "purgatory". The Narakas of Buddhism are closely related to 地獄 D Y, the hell of Chinese mythology. A Naraka differs from the hells of western religions in two respects. First, beings are not sent to Naraka as the result of a divine judgment and punishment; second, the length of a being's stay in a Naraka is not eternal, though it is usually very long.

Instead, a being is born into a Naraka as a direct result of his or her previous karma (actions of body, speech and mind), and resides there for a finite length of time until his karma has achieved its full result. After his karma is used up, he will be reborn in one of the higher worlds as the result of an earlier karma that had not yet ripened.

The mentality of a being in the hells corresponds to states of extreme fear and helpless anguish in humans.

Physically, Naraka is thought of as a series of cavernous layers which extend below Jambudvīpa (the ordinary human world) into the earth. There are several schemes for enumerating these Narakas and describing their torments. One of the more common is that of the Eight Cold Narakas and Eight Hot Narakas, which are described below.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Dat is dus precies wat ik al eerder schreef, het is zijn waarheid. Ander hoek van benaderen. Blij dat je mij begrijpt maar omdat nu weer met een uitleg te onderbouwen, heeft dat te maken met dat ik gelovig/ dom ben?


Nee. Weliswaar zie ik dat ik "nu" heb getypt i.p.v. "niet", maar het woord "wederom" zegt voldoende. Wederom schreef ik, dat het niet belangrijk is wat de seriemoordenaar denkt/voelt. Wegens zijn psychische aandoening heeft hij geen vrije wil; moet dwangmatig handelen. 







> Discussier maar een eind weg maar gezien de tijd en de moeite die je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet), er is geen God, getuigd van een voet tussen de deur mentaliteit.


Je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Als de gelovigen in dit onderwerp wekenlang veel reacties plaatsen met als onderbouwing kilo's aan koran teksten, dan is dat volgens jou gewoon gezellig discussieren over de filosofische vragen van het leven, maar als ik daar mijn mening tegenover stel, is dat met de voet tussen de deur proberen gelovigen een andere mening aan te praten?

Als ik jouw mening doortrek, moet ik dan ook degene die dit onderwerp heeft geopend (moslima), over een onderwerp dat ligt op het terrein van het christendom, zien als een persoon die met de voet tussen de deur, de christenen m.b.t. een belangrijke pijler onder het christendom een andere mening wil aanpraten?

Je schrijft: "je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (*gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet*),..." 

Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn aan te geven, waar ik dat heb geschreven?

----------


## At Ayt

> Haar stelling, als ik even mag, Sjaen: de koran is van horen zeggen. Welbeschouwd moet iedereen zich daarin kunnen vinden, ook jij. Je baseert je volledig op van horen zeggen, en dat noem je bewijs.



als jij het verschil niet ziet tussen enerzijds snowwhite dat met een geschreven bron aankomt dat in tientallen talen te lezen is en dat bekend is bij ontelbaar veel mensen, en anderzijds mark61 dat aankomt met een anonieme orale bron die behalve hijzelf verder niemand kent, dan wekt de indruk dat je last hebt van een psychische stoornis en je daardoor niet in staat bent om zinnig na te denken..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>psychische stoornis<...>


Goed dagthema ja, ook al op NVDD. Wie hebben volgens wie welke psychische stoornis. 
Puur inhoudelijk had ik hier 100% gelijk, vandaar je haastig grabbelen naar 'psychische stoornis'.

----------


## At Ayt

> Goed dagthema ja, ook al op NVDD. Wie hebben volgens wie welke psychische stoornis. 
> Puur inhoudelijk had ik hier 100% gelijk, vandaar je haastig grabbelen naar 'psychische stoornis'.


dit is weer zo'n uiting van je stoornis.. je praat onzin en denkt dan ook nog eens dat je gelijk hebt..
een orale bron die alleen 1 persoon kent en dat verder anoniem, onbekend, en niet geciteerd wordt is GEEN bron en is GEEN bewijs.. het kan net zo goed een waanbeeld zijn dat in iemands hoofd voorkomt..
een geschreven bron dat in tientallen talen te lezen is en waar heel veel mensen van gehoord hebben is WEL een bron en is WEL bewijs.. temeer deze bron ook nog eens als onderwerp gebruikt wordt waarop er gediscusseerd wordt over zaken die in deze bron staan.. en juist dit laatste is van belang..

aan anonieme, onbekende, bronnen die verder niemand kent hebben we niks.. dat kan net zo goed een hallucinatie zijn van een schizofreen..
wie zegt dat de onbekende, anonieme, hindoestaan, die verder niemand kent, geen hallucinatie is van iemand die last heeft van schizofrenie? 
volstrekt onbetrouwbaar dus om met dit soort nietszeggende 'bronnen' aan te komen.. 

in de journalistiek of advocatuur kun je het maar beter niet zoeken kerel..

----------


## At Ayt

> Even terug. Jij schreef:
> 
> “want deze eenvoudige moslim weet niet beter dat er bij slechts 2 punten sprake is van straf krijgen in het hiernamaals : 1.) het nalaten van wetten die door god verplicht zijn gesteld en 2.) het begaan van overtredingen die door god zijn verboden.. voor de rest is er geen sprake van straf in het hiernamaals..”
> 
> En dat is dus precies waar ik het over heb. Het zondigen tegen de regels die door God zijn ingesteld, onder dreiging van bestraffing t.z.t. in de hel.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Ik vind het wat kinderachtig dat je nu begint over leefregels in de zin van “adviezen” van God, waarop geen sancties zijn gesteld.
> ...



dat is dus helemaal niet precies hetgeen waar jij het over hebt.. jij hebt het over eeuwig afschuwelijk martelen bij het overtreden van god's leefregels terwijl ik het erover heb dat er een aantal overtredingen van leefregels zijn waar straf in het hiernamaals op staat maar waarvan de tijdsduur vd straf niet bekend is..
er zit een gapend groot gat tussen waar jij het over hebt en waar ik het over heb.. daar waar jij ongenuanceerd een zwart-wit beeld schetst waarin geen gradaties bestaan daar sta ik een gekleurd beeld te schetsen met verschil in tint..

*-----------------------------*

jij vindt het kinderachtig dat ik je erop wijs dat bij het overtreden van gods leefregels er slechts bij 2 categorien een straf in het hiernamaals wacht en dat veel regels afkeurenswaardig en aanbevolen zijn waar verder geen straf op staat?
dit vind jij van mij kinderachtig om dit te benoemen? 
kerel, je maakt een karikatuur vd shari3ah en dan vind je mij kinderachtig als ik nuances aanbreng omdat het niet zo extreem zwart-wit is zoals jij het stelt.. 
let wel, ik val hier niet over het punt dat je het hebt over eeuwig martelen.. het gaat me echter om het verband dat je legt tussen eeuwig afschuwlijk martelen en het overtreden van gods leefregels ongeacht wat die regels zijn..

*The Meaning of the Hukkm Shar3ie or the Meaning of Islamic Law :*
_A communication from Allah, the Exalted, related to the acts of the subjects through a demand or option through a declaration._

This definition highlights the following important points:
*The hukm or a rule of law is a communication from Allah.* This means that it is not treated merely as, a command. It also means that a communication from anyone else cannot be considered as a hukm, be he a ruler or someone else in authority.

*The communication is related to the acts of the subjects.* The communication invariably gives rise to a rule of some kind and enables the jurist to understand whether the requirement is for the commission of an act or its omission, or whether a choice has been granted for the commission or omission of such act. 

*The hukm may be expressed through a demand*. The demand in this case may be for the commission of an act or its omission. In each case, the demand may be expressed in binding terms or otherwise. When the demand is expressed in binding terms and requires the commission of an act, the hukm creates an obligation (ijab). When the terms used are not binding or absolute, the hukm gives rise to a recommendation (nadb) for the commission of the act. 
When the demand in the hukm is for abstention from or omission of an act and is expressed in binding or absolute terms, the hukm conveys a prohibition (tahrim). If the demand, for omission, is not expressed in binding terms the act is looked down upon and conveys disapproval (karahah).

** * * Al-Ghazali* describing the division of commission and omission and the resulting rules, says: *When there is a demand for the commission of an act, we conclude that there is a command amr, but when this command is accompanied by additional evidence about a consequential penalty for omission the act is obligatory wajib. In case we do not find such evidence, the act is recommended. In the case of a demand for the omission of an act, if there is accompanying evidence entailing punishment for the omission, the act is Haram; if not, the act is makruh* ** * ** 

In any case, we have four categories of obligations arising from a demand: obligation, recommendation, disapproval, and prohibition. These obligations are mostly associated with sanctions. When the obligations relate to ritual or worship the sanctions pertain to the hereafter or to censure through public opinion, and when the obligations relate to mundane affairs they invoke sanctions in the form of punishment in this world.

*The hukm may grant a choice or option to the subject* for the commission or omission of an act. If a text tells the subject to "eat and drink," a choice is offered to him that he may exercise when he likes. In other words, the subject is free to perform the act at his discretion. The bulk of the Islamic laws fall under this category and include all kinds of contracts and transactions. The Lawgiver, it is sometimes said, is indifferent to the performance of such acts.

[IMG][/IMG]

*Islamic Jurisprudence - Usul al-Fiqh* blz. 47-49, Imran Ahsan Khan Nyazee



*THE ASSESSMENT OF ACTS*
Another way in which Islamic law diverges from our ordinary expectations of the law, is in its assessments. Civil statutory law specifies conduct, and assesses a penalty for non-compliance. Thus, one is compliant or non-compliant, and the law is observed or not observed, an act is legal or illegal, and one is guilty or not-guilty of breaking the law. Not so with Islamic law, which is concerned not just with order, but with virtue; not merely with compliance but also with discipline and development. The result is a constellation of terms to assess an act. These are customarily understand to comprehend five categories.

*Obligatory* (traditionally defined as "that for the doing of which there is reward (from God) and for the neglect of which there is punishment")

*Recommended* (for the doing of which there is reward, but
for the neglect of which there is no punishment) 

*Permitted* (for neither doing nor neglecting is there punishment or reward)

*Discouraged*, or reprehensible (for the avoidance of which there is reward, but for the doing of which there is no punishment)	
and 

*Forbidden, or Proscribed*, (for the avoidance of which there is reward, and for the doing of which there is punishment).

The consequence of this ranking system is that Islamic law is about not merely what one must and must not do, but what one ought and ought not to do. Its scope is not just legal performance, but ethics as well, and Muslims are strongly enjoined to do what is Recommended and avoid what is Discouraged. Law, then, is not just about compliance, and noncompliance, but about striving for virtue as well. 

*Encyclopedia of Islamic Law - A Compendium of the Major Schools*


*-----------------------------*


de hel bestaat uit 7 delen waarbij de zware overtreders in het diepste deel zitten.. dat geeft aan dat er gradaties bestaan in de strafmaat.. daarnaast zijn er tal van verschillende soorten straffen..

15:44. - "Zij heeft zeven poorten en elke poort heeft een gedeelte hunner toegewezen gekregen."

4:145 - De huichelaars zullen zeker in de diepste diepte van het Vuur zijn en gij zult voor hen geen helper vinden.

er zijn ook 7 benamingen voor deze poorten: 
1 - djahannam
2 - as-sa'yier
3 - lazaa
4 - hoetamah
5 - seqar
6 - djahiem
7 - haawiah

voor wat betreft de tijdsduur in de hel kan dit verschillend zijn.. van een periode tot eeuwig..

*qur'aan :*

78:21. Voorzeker de hel ligt in een hinderlaag. 
78:22. Een tehuis voor de opstandigen. 
78:23. Die daarin *lange tijd* zullen vertoeven.


33:64. Allah heeft de ongelovigen zeker vervloekt en heeft een laaiend Vuur voor hen bereid. 
33:65. Daarin zullen zij voor *lange tijd* vertoeven en zullen vriend noch helper vinden.


6:128 - The fire is your abode, to abide in it, except as Allah is pleased; 


11:106 - So as to those who are unhappy, they shall be in the fire; for them shall be sighing and groaning in it: 
11:107 - Abiding therein so long as the heavens and the earth endure, except as your Lord please;


*soennah :*
Van Aboe Hoeraira, van de Profeet : Aan Djahannam zal worden gevraagd : "Ben je al vol?" En zij zal zeggen : "Is er nog meer?" Dan zal de Heer Zijn voet op haar zetten en zeggen : Het is genoeg!

dan wordt er in een voetnoot vd nederlandse vertaling vd heilige koran op blz 507 verwezen naar een haadieth van de collectie Kanz al-'Oemmaal : "*Voor de hel zal er waarlijk een dag komen, waarop er geen enkel menselijk wezen in aanwezig zal zijn*". (deel vii, p.245)

op dezelfde pagina wordt er verwezen naar een haadieth overlevering van oemar uit de collectie van boechaarie : "Zelfs als de bewoners van de hel talloos zouden zijn als het zand van de woestijn, *zal er een dag komen dat zij eruit gehaald zullen worden*"


*-----------------------------*


het gaat over de afstammelingen van abraham die niet in de profetie van mohammed geloofden (en dus ook niet in de boodschap geloofden) en vijandig waren jegens mohammed en de moslimgemeenschap.. je moet niet de rest van soerah 4 erbij betrekken want het is opgedeeld in 24 paragrafen en dit is paragraaf 8.. 


*-----------------------------*


als je het niet erg vindt dan hecht ik verder geen waarde aan jouw persoonlijke uitleg van een qur'aanvers.. er staat immers niet eeuwig.. als jij zegt dat je steeds weer op mijn postings reageert dan wil dat niet zeggen dat je dat volgende week ook nog gaat doen.. iets constant of veelvuldig doen impliceert geen oneindigheid..
als er eeuwig had moeten staan dan stond dat er wel.. naast dat dit vers ook nog eens geen betrekking heeft op het overtreden van gods leefregels..


*-----------------------------*


de professor schrijft : degenen die Zijn grenzen overschrijden daarentegen verdienen de hel, waar hen eeuwige bestraffing te wachten staat.

het probleem is echter dat hij het overschrijden van de grenzen in 1 adem noemt met de huichelaars en de ongelovigen zonder er verder bij te vermelden om wlke qur'aanverzen het gaat.. daarom hecht ik weinig waarde aan dit soort bronnen.. er staat geen qur'aancitaat en er wordt niet verwezen naar een qur'aanvers.. dan weet ik niet wat ik ermee aan moet.. 

het punt is namelijk dat de term _'wie de grenzen van god overschrijdt'_ overeenkomt met het qur'aancitaat :
*4:14 -* En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet gehoorzaamt en Zijn grenzen overschrijdt zal Hij het Vuur doen binnengaan; hij zal daarin verblijven en dit zal voor hem een vernederende straf zijn.

hier staat echter niet dat het verblijf in de hel eeuwigdurend is.. er staat helemaal geen tijdsduur en dan kan er niet zomaar eeuwigdurend van gemaakt worden net zoals ik er niet over kan zeggen wat dan wel de tijdsbepaling is. mischien is het wel eeuwigdurend en mischien ook niet.. alleen god weet het.. we kunnen aan de hand van dit vers niets concreets zeggen over de tijdsduur.. 

ander bijkomend punt is dat dit vers betrekking heeft op het voorgaande vers : 
*4:13 -* Dit zijn de grenzen van Allah. En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt, Hij zal hem tuinen doen binnengaan, waar doorheen rivieren stromen, daar zullen zij in verblijven en dat is een grote zegepraal.
en deze grenzen van allaah staan in de qur'aanverzen 4:11 en 4:12 en dat is paragraaf 2 : erfrecht..
met het overschrijden van de grenzen wordt dus bedoeld het overtreden vd erfrechtwetten door moslims zoals die zijn vastgesteld in 4:11 en 4:12..

*conclusie :* 
1.) onze professor refereert met het overschrijden van gods grenzen naar qur'aanvers 4:14 
2.) het overschrijden van de grenzen van allaah heeft betrekking op het erfrecht
3.) je kun dit overschrijden van de erfrechtwetten niet toepassen op alle leefregels van god want het heeft direct betrekking op het erfrecht en niet op andere wetten..
4.) er staat niet dat bij het overtreden van dit erfrecht je dan tot in de eeuwigheid zult blijven in de hel.. er staat helemaal geen tijdsbepaling bij..
5.) daardoor is deze bron onbruikbaar voor jou..


*-----------------------------*


ik heb niet ontkend dat er in de qur'aan staat dat er eeuwig durend in de hel verbleven kan worden..
ik stel dan ook alleen dat jij charlus imiteert door het ook over eeuwig martelen te gaan hebben en je het eeuwig martelen betrekt op het overtreden van de leefregels van god waarbij je geen onderscheid maakt in de leefregels opzich.. en juist dit laatste is waar ik op reageer.. 

---------------

ook al leef je naar de regels van het heilige boek dan nog loop je dagelijks kans om gods regels te overtreden.. en naast het naleven van de regels en wetten is de intentie van essentieel belang.. iemand kan wel de wetten naleven maar als degene er niet met geest en hart bij is dan is het nog voor niks geweest.. 
zo maak ik dagelijks fouten en hoop ik dagelijks dat god mij zal vergeven.. 

het is inderdaad waar ja dat iemand die een zware zonde begaat door god's genade de straf kan ontlopen..

verder haak ik af want ik heb geen zin om 3 weken later nog te moeten gaan wellus-nietussen.. 
ik heb je aangegeven waarom je niet kunt stellen dat er eeuwig afschuwelijk gemarteld wordt bij het overtreden van gods leefregels wegens het onderscheid in het soort overtreding en het soort regel.. en verder heb ik je uitgelegd waarom jouw bron van het nio niet van toepassing is op hetgeen jij liep te beweren.. noch is jouw verwijzing naar 4:56 te gebruiken voor jouw situatie omdat jij het hebt over eeuwig gemarteld worden bij het overtreden van gods leefregels terwijl dit qur'aanvers daarintegen over ongelovigen gaan die de profetie van mohammed niet wilde erkennen en hem vijandig gezind waren.. daarnaast staat er niet bij vermeld dat het eeuwig durend is..
als jij toch echter vrolijk door wilt gaan door te roepen dat dit wel toepasbaar is op wat jij schreef dan moet jij dat weten hoor maar dan doe je dat maar zonder mij.. 
waarschijnlijk zul je ook vrolijk doorgaan door te roepen dat jij en ik het over precies hetzelfde hebben terwijl er een gapende kloof tussen onze uitspraken zitten dus ook daar mag je in je eentje verder over _filosoferen_..

we selaam,

----------


## mark61

> als jij het verschil niet ziet tussen enerzijds snowwhite dat met een geschreven bron aankomt dat in tientallen talen te lezen is en dat bekend is bij ontelbaar veel mensen, en anderzijds mark61 dat aankomt met een anonieme orale bron die behalve hijzelf verder niemand kent, dan wekt de indruk dat je last hebt van een psychische stoornis en je daardoor niet in staat bent om zinnig na te denken..


De Profeet is ook een anonieme orale bron die niemand kent. Er zijn geen getuigenissen uit Zijn tijd overgeleverd. Het is zelfs niet zeker of Hij bestaan heeft; Hij zou ook kunnen zijn ge(re)construeerd uit een aantal vergelijkbare personen.

Wel is bekend dat in Zijn tijd Hij een hoop concurrenten had, mannen zowel als vrouwen. Zij hadden het 'beroep', of liever de roeping van khin/a, 'ziener/es', wat wij nu nog kennen in de naam Cohen, maar dit geheel terzijde. 

Persoonlijk denk ik wel dat Hij heeft bestaan, maar bewezen zal het nooit kunnen worden. Al helemaal niet met een Boek waarvan de oorspronkelijke 'auteurs', of althans 'secretarissen' ook maar half bekend zijn en dat op onnavolgbare wijze is geredigeerd. In feite is het een verzamelwerk van losse teksten. Ik zeg niks geks hier, dit is allemaal soenna.

----------


## mark61

> Het is een andere vraag als deze mensen een keuze moeten/ mogen maken op het moment dat ze nog nooit voor die keuze hebben gestaan of dat een ander die keuze al eens voor ze gemaakt heeft.


Die eerste situatie komt zeer zelden voor. Ik kan zo gauw alleen Antoine Bodar bedenken die die vrije keuze had. Al ken ik zijn geschiedenis niet. // Hmm, ik heb het gecheckt en voor hem gold het ook al niet. Hij is een geboren katholiek.

Het tweede is bijna altijd het geval.

Overigens vind ik dat helemaal niet bezwaarlijk; ik stelde alleen wat vragen waar ik zelf ooit mee 'geworsteld' heb. En/maar antwoorden krijg ik nog steeds niet. Gelukkig mag ik nu zelf beslissen wat ik er mee doe. Een paar eeuwen geleden nog niet.

Tis niet dat gelovigen 'egostisch' zijn; ik vind het onbeleefd je medemens mee te delen dat hem een gruwelijke eeuwigheid te wachten staat.

----------


## mark61

> Ben benieuwd of Naam nu naar hindoe forums gaat met de handtekening:
> 
> "Ik ben tegen naraka"


Jij begrijpt er werkelijk geen ruk van. _Praat_ je wel eens met je hindoefamilieleden? Of _luister_ je gewoon niet naar wat ze zeggen maar giet je er blindelings een islamsaus overheen?

Los daarvan bedreigt geen hindoe ongelovigen met de hel, een hindoestische of anderszins; hindoes doen ook niet aan bekeringen.

----------


## mark61

> Okay Mark, duidelijk, jij weet het beter dan ik.
> 
> Ik hoor het wel wanneer je wel in staat bent je misser toe te geven, tot die tijd sta je op ignore.
> 
> No hard feelings,
> 
> Blanche


Je piept (ik neem even aan dat je f Surinaams bent f Suri familieleden hebt) af en toe toch wel stiekem anders kon je niet reageren  :hihi: 

Vind je dat ignoren zelf niet wat infantiel?

Missers toegeven. Ehm, wat was er mis? Dat jij denkt dat je zonder enige voorkennis hindoestische geschriften kan begrijpen? Met je moslimabril? Vraag het maar eens aan iemand die een echte expert is in het hindoesme. Tenslotte durf je zelf ook niet over de islam na te denken, dus waarom kan/mag je dat dan wel over het hindoesme?

Het hindoesme is voor ons, die opgegroeid zijn in een monothestische traditie (of we nou gelovig zijn of niet), nauwelijks te begrijpen. Ik zou me er niet aan wagen als ik jou was. Ik waag me er net zo ver aan dat ik met een gerust hart kan stellen dat enige hindoe'hel' op geen enkele manier te vergelijken is met de woestijngelovige hel.

----------


## mark61

> Of wij nu wel de Koran of de bijbel of de gita als openbaring zien of 1 van hen, dat doet er niet toe, hindoes nemen de gita wel als leiding.


Ongelooflijke onzin. Hindoes kennen geen door een god 'geopenbaarde' wijsheden. Dat is al een kapitale fout. 

Het maakt vervolgens zeer zeker uit of een wijsheid 'geopenbaard' is, dwz. door een god voorgeschreven, of voorkomt in een door mensen geschreven filosofisch werk met adviezen voor een gelukkig leven hier op aarde en daarna.

Er is dan ook geen sprake van een systeem van beloningen en straffen voor het je al of niet aan de regels houden.

Het hindoesme gaat ervan uit dat het leven op aarde geen pretje is. Het gaat er verder vanuit dat een mens elke keer opnieuw geboren wordt, zolang hij niet een hogere staat van wijsheid heeft bereikt. Je zal het als het ware nog eens moeten proberen. Het hoogst bereikbare voor een hindoe is de eeuwige afwezigheid van ellende, het Nirwana, het Grote Niets.

Dat is denk ik slightly verschillend van de Eeuwige Orgie waarin mannen onbeperkt verse maagden mogen neuken. Wat er voor vrouwen te halen valt in een dergelijk paradijs is mij ten enen male onbekend. Nog afgezien van het laag bij de grondse karakter van zo'n paradijs.




> Naraka is sanskriet voor hel. Het komt voor in de gita, puranas, dharmasastras, itihasas, vedische samhitas en andere geschriften.


Ten eerste is 'naraka' een boeddhistisch begrip, geen hindoestisch. Enfin, hier, een crash coourse naraka:

_ A Naraka differs from the hells of western religions in two respects. First, beings are not sent to Naraka as the result of a divine judgment and punishment; second, the length of a being's stay in a Naraka is not eternal, though it is usually very long.

Instead, a being is born into a Naraka as a direct result of his or her previous karma (actions of body, speech and mind), and resides there for a finite length of time until his karma has achieved its full result. After his karma is used up, he will be reborn in one of the higher worlds as the result of an earlier karma that had not yet ripened.

The mentality of a being in the hells corresponds to states of extreme fear and helpless anguish in humans._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka_(Buddhism)

Het is echt niet erg als je iets niet weet. Maar huizenhoge, arrogante pretenties hebben terwijl je duidelijk niet eens in staat blijkt onderscheid te maken tussen eea, dat is wel erg. 

De islam heeft op zo'n manier ook niets aan je. Met dit oppervlakkige begripsvermogen kan je beter Wicca gaan doen ofzo.

----------


## mark61

> Maar Snowwhite begrijpt de teksten niet. RIGHT. Er bestaat geen hel in het hindoeisme omdat Mark iemand kent die hindoe is en ontwikkeld en snowwhite is een moslima met een platte bril.


Jij kwam met jouw hindoewijsheden omdat je hindoefamilieleden had, zo was het toch? 

Ik heb toevalligerwijze vroeger het hindoesme wel eens bestudeerd en kwam met de lollige opmerking dat ik het nog even bij een ontwikkelde hindoe had gecheckt. Dat is ook zo. Wil je haar spreken? Dan laat ik haar wel even bellen / mailen om het je uit te leggen.

Al gaat dat niet lukken, dat weet ik nu al. I wonder why.

Die derde persoon, dat maakt idd. geen frisse indruk. Gelukkig is die hindoevriendin van mij tevens psychotherapeut.  :hihi:  Geen woord van gelogen.

----------


## mark61

> Naraka is usually translated into English as "hell" or "purgatory".


Ow sjorry naam, ik was nog niet zo ver gevorderd in het topic  :hihi: 

Enfin.

----------


## mark61

> als jij het verschil niet ziet tussen enerzijds snowwhite dat met een geschreven bron


Nee, _geschreven_, dan moet het wel waar zijn.




> mark61 dat aankomt met een anonieme orale bron


Dat is jullie kortzichtige en domme conclusie. Jullie kennen mij niet, weten niets van wat ik wel of niet weet. Typerend weer voor jullie.

Ik schreef niet dat ik geen fuck van het hindoesme weet buiten wat een vriendin mij bij de koffie vertelde, maar jullie lezen dat wel.

Begrijpend lezen is a bitch.

----------


## mark61

> dit is weer zo'n uiting van je stoornis.. je praat onzin en denkt dan ook nog eens dat je gelijk hebt..
> een orale bron die alleen 1 persoon kent en dat verder anoniem, onbekend, en niet geciteerd wordt


Aangezien jij mij uitmaakt voor 'islamhater is NIETS wat jij te berde brengt over andere mensen van enige waarde. Je moest je diep, diep schamen. 

Aangezien ik nooit lieg is mijn bron precies wat ik zeg dat ze is. Moet ik haar jou ook even laten behandelen? Ze is niet goedkoop, ik waarschuw je.




> een geschreven bron dat in tientallen talen te lezen is en waar heel veel mensen van gehoord hebben is WEL een bron


Nee, dat is geen bron. De bijbel is in tig talen vertaald, en verdomd, heel veel mensen hebben ervan gehoord. Toch is het volgens jou volkomen crap wat erin staat. Dusse, wat is nou een bron? Gebrabbel van een kleuter, werkelijk.

Het feit dat Paris Hilton tamelijk bekend is wil nog niet zeggen dat ze geen oninteressante wartaal uitslaat.

Maak jij je nou eerst maar eens zorgen over je eigen moraliteit. Bied om te beginnen je excuses aan voor het feit dat je mij herhaaldelijk 'islamhater', 'alcoholist', 'schizofreen' en Allah weet wat niet al hebt genoemd.

Jij gelooft helemaal niet in god, want anders zat je nou van angst te beven dat je naar de hel zou gaan. Je mag namelijk niet zomaar brave ongelovigen belasteren. Liegen mag je sowieso niet, ook niet over ongelovigen.




> in de journalistiek of advocatuur kun je het maar beter niet zoeken kerel..


Zonder anonieme bronnen was er geen onafhankelijke journalistiek.

----------


## mark61

En dat terwijl ik alleen maar wilde weten wat n  twee gelovigen vinden van het idee dat 90% van hun landgenoten een afschuwelijke, eeuwige toekomst tegemoet gaan.

17 bladzijden lang geen antwoord geven, ik geef wel een 10 voor koppigheid.

----------


## mark61

> [COLOR="Navy"]*The Meaning of the Hukkm Shar3ie or the Meaning of Islamic Law :*


Dit vind ik wel grappig, en typerend voor het geheel. Een Engelse titel met daarin NLMarokkaanse MSN-schrijfstijl/transcriptie.

Wat is de bron?

'Shar3ie' is _geen_ Engelse transcriptie van een Arabisch woord. Niet wetenschappelijk, niet onwetenschappelijk. Ik heb het ff gecheckt; behalve op Nederlandse fora komt het twee keer voor op een Engelstalig Libanees forum en n keer op een Irakees Engelstalig forum. Iets met jongeren.

In echt Engels zou er 'shar`i' hebben gestaan. Met een `, niet met een ', en zonder e.

----------


## mark61

Ben al weg  :hihi:

----------


## Charlus

> Ben al weg


Een indrukwekkende spurt was dat.

----------


## mark61

> Een indrukwekkende spurt was dat.


Ach, ik dacht, tis weekend, wot the hel.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ait Ayt

Als je terug kijkt, dan kun je zien, dat martelen/hel in feite niet de essentie van mijn stukje was.
Mijn punt was, dat ik uitsprak dat ik het heel merkwaardig vind dat God mensen schept inclusief een hele hoop negatieve karaktertrekken alsmede psychische aandoeningen, en mensen leefregels voorlegt, waarbij het niet volgen c.q. overtreden zal leiden tot verblijf in de hel. Dit terwijl die genoemde karaktertrekken en psychische aandoeningen het volgen van die leefregels heel moeilijk en in een aantal gevallen onmogelijk maakt.

Joesoef reageerde daarop met het aangeven van de vrije wil, waarna er een discussie ontstond, omdat ik juist aangaf, dat die vrije wil gezien de omstandigheden illusoir is.
Jij haalde uit dat stukje dan weer de zin over het niet volgen van de opgelegde leefregels en hun sanctie daarop; hel.

Het lijkt mij overigens duidelijk, dat als ik schrijf over het overtreden van Gods leefregels, waar als sanctie de hel op staat bij overtreden/niet navolgen, alleen deze leefregels worden bedoeld, en dus niet leefregels die niet verplicht zijn, en waar dus geen sanctie op staat, bij niet navolgen.

Prof. Ahmet Akgndz schrijft in dat artikel o.a.:

“Alle religies accepteren het Hiernamaals en bestraffing van ongelovigen 
Paulus — bijvoorbeeld - zegt in de brief aan de Romeinen: ” Want God heeft hen allen onder ongehoorzaamheid besloten, om Zich over hen allen te ontfermen” (Rom. 11:32). De benoeming “eeuwige {aionion} straf” (Matt. 25:46) van het Laatste Oordeel benadrukt dat het gaat om een finale, definitieve en eeuwige straf. Ook in de Islam wacht de mensheid beloning of straf aan het einde van de test, dat is het wereldse leven. Degenen die goede daden verrichten en in God geloven zullen in de gratie van God vallen en beloond worden met het eeuwige Paradijs. De huichelaars, de ontkenners van God en degenen die Zijn grenzen overschrijden daarentegen verdienen de hel, waar hen eeuwige bestraffing te wachten staat.”

Dus eeuwige bestraffing. Maar hij geeft daarbij niet koranvers(zen) waarop hij dat baseert.
Overigens heb ik al eens gelezen, dat er in de koran 109 verzen zijn opgenomen, waar de sanctie hel/branden/vuur is opgenomen.

----------


## mark61

> Dit terwijl die genoemde karaktertrekken en psychische aandoeningen het volgen van die leefregels heel moeilijk en in een aantal gevallen onmogelijk maakt.



Dat accepteren woestijno's dan ook niet. Homofilie is gewoon een vieze aangeleerde hobby en daar kan je best weer mee ophouden, als je geloof maar sterk genoeg is.

Dat is de test van god en als je faalt ga je branden.

Waarom maar 10% van de mensen homomatisch getest wordt en de rest op wat anders, i dunno.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem Ayt,




> Als je er vanuit gaat dat elke orintalist slecht en onbetrouwbaar is dan ga je heel erg kort door de bocht.. daarbij onderbouwd george makdisi zijn argumenten op basis van islamitsische bronnen en als je denkt dat hij onzin staat te verkopen dan zul je op basis van dezelfde bronnen of andere islamitische bronnen moeten onderbouwen waarom zijn betoog niet klopt.. het argument dat hij als orintalist onbetrouwbaar en slecht is kan natuurlijk niet geaccepteerd worden..


Als we bijvoorbeeld de studie van ahadieth bekijken, dan zou een orientalist die in de isnaad of keten voorkwam in een overlevering NOOIT als betrouwbaar worden geclassificeerd, dat ben je toch wel met me eens of niet. 

De bewering van Makdisi dat Ibn Taymiyyah de soefie mantel (khirqa) droeg van AbdelQadir el Jili is gebaseerd op 

Imam Jamal addien at Talyani: Targhib al Moetahabbin fi loebs khirqat al moetmaiyizin


Imam Yoesoef b. Abdel Hadi het verloren werk van Itfa hoerqat al hauba bi ilbas khirqat at tauba, van Ibn Nasir ad-Din 


Wat betreft Jamal ad Dien al talyani's citaat van het vermeende werk van Ibn Taymiyyah genaamd al-Mas'alat al-Tabriziya:

'I wore the blessed Sufi cloak of 'Abd al-Qadir (al-Jili), there being between him and me two (Sufi Shaikhs)'

Niemand heeft van deze jamal ad dien gehoord en als je al-Mas'alat al-Tabriziya intypt in Google krijg je 1 resultaat van een soefie site en niemand heeft nog van deze imam gehoord nog van het vermeende werk van Ibn Taymiyyah.

Wat betreft de uitspraak dat Yoesoef abdel Hadi, heeft gehoord van zijn sheikh Ibn Nsir ad Dien dat Ibn Taymiyyah heeft gezegd:


'I have worn the Sufi cloak of a number of Shaykhs belonging to various tariqas, among them the Shaikh 'Abd al-Qadir al-Jili, whose tariqa is the greatest of the well-known ones'

Dan vraag ik me serieus af of dit citaat werkelijk bestaat omdat de bewijzen (10.000 pagina's uitspraken van Ibn Taymiyyah zelf waaruit op geen enkele wijze blijkt dat hij zichzelf als een soefie zag) die tegenspreken. Wat ga ik geloven? *Maar ik moet toegeven dat ik tot nog toe ook niet het tegendeel kan bewijzen.* Maar ik zelf geloof er niets van dat Ibn Taymiyyah een soefie was. Het is wel zo, dat hij een aantal soefie geleerden scheen te hebben geprezen en hij is begraven op een soefie begraafplaats. Maar verder zijn zijn uitspraken compleet tegenovergesteld. Hij Rahimahoellah vocht altijd tegen iedere vorm van bidah, groot of klein. Wa Allahoe 3alem.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik geef je nu een voorbeeld van wat op de forums staat waarbij gesuggereerd wordt dat Ibn taymiyyah een soefie was, en daarna een stukje van een forum die beweren dat ibn taymiyah geen soefie was en dan zie je het verschil:


VERSIE 1

Ibn Taymiyya continues in the same book, Majmu'a Fatawi Ibn Taymiyya: 

"What is considered as a miracle for a saint is that sometimes the saint might hear something that others do not hear or see something that others do not see, not while asleep, but in a wakened state of vision. He can know things that others cannot know, through revelation or inspiration." 


Imam Ibn Taymiyya About the Unveiling of Appearances 

He said (volume 11, page 313): "Allaah Almighty will unveil to his saints states that have never been unveiled before and He will give them support without measure. If that saint begins to speak from the things of the unseen, past or present or future, it is considered from the viewpoint of Bab al-cilm al-khariq, miraculous knowledge. Anything that a saint does which is from the unseen, for people or for listeners, of healing or teaching knowledge, it is accepted and we must thank Allaah for it." 

VERSIE 2

Two points here: 


1) Nowhere in these paragraphs has ibn Taymiyyah used the word 'saint.' 


2) In fact ibn Taymiyyah is talking about the Prophets and the various categories of miracles! Here are his full words: 

"All of these forms of miracles were combined for our Prophet (sallallaahu ’alayhi wa sallam). As for the cases of knowledge and speaking of the matters of the unseen and hearing and visions then examples of these lie with the Prophet (sallallaahu ’alayhi wa sallam) informing us of the previous Prophets and their nations, his discoursing with them and the various events that occurred with them. In a similar vein (his informing) about other then the Prophets such as the Awliyaa and others in a manner that agrees with the information possessed by the People of the Book who inherited this knowledge via mutawaair means but without actually learning this from them. Similarly his informing about the matters concerning the Lordship of Allaah, the Angels, Paradise and Fire..." 


He gives more example then he says the above quoted paragraph (this time correctly translated insha`Allaah), 

"therefore his informing of all these past and present unseen matters falls within the category of miraculous knowledge (ilm al-Khaariq) and similarly his informing about those matters that are to occur. Examples of these are the ascendancy of his nation and the removal of power and authority from the Persians and Romans, fighting the Turks...." going on to mention more examples of this and mentioning the names of books that deal with this. 

To further cement what I have said above, ibn Taymiyyah concludes the chapter in which he is talking about this [11/318] by saying, "in conclusion the purpose is not to mention all of the Prophetic miracles specifically but rather to give examples of them." 

He then proceeds to mention some miracles performed by some of the Salaf. Allaah knows best. 


In versie 2 worden dus de wonderen aan de profeten toegeschreven en niet aan zogenaamde heiligen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> ook je argument dat imaam taymiyyah het afreizen naar de graven van soefie sheikhs verbood en daarom zelf geen soefie kon zijn is te kort door de bocht..
> zijn mening dat het verboden is om naar de graven van soefie sheikhs af te reizen gold niet alleen voor soefies en hun overleden soefie sheikhs.. het was ook van toepassing op anderen.. daarnaast zegt het verder helemaal niets of hij wel of niet een soefie was..


De bedoeling van het bezoeken van een graf is uitsluitend vergiffenis vragen voor de overledenen. 
Inderdaad zoals je zelf al plaatste in je bericht doe je een smeekbede als je de begraafplaats op komt:

"Assalaamoe 'alaykoem ahla ddieyaarie miena el-moe-emieniena wal moesliemieen, wa iennaa ien shaa-a Allaahoe biekoem laah'ieqoon (wa yarh'amoe Allaahoe lmoestaqdiemieena miennaa wal moesta-ekhierieen) as-aloe Allaaha lenaa wa lakoemoe el'aafieyah." 

Vrede zij met jullie, bewoners van deze verblijfplaats, uit de gelovigen en de moslims. Met Allah's wil zullen wij jullie tegenmoetkomen. (Moge Allah genade hebben met de eersten van ons en de laatsten). Ik vraag Allah om ons en jullie welzijn te schenken. 

Vervolgens bezoek je het graf.

Dit is iets heel anders dan wat soefies doen. Zij vragen namelijk via de overleden personen om zaken, dus ze gebruiken de overledene als intermediair en dat is shirk. Ook reizen soefies speciaal voor hun soefie heiligen af naar een graf, terwijl een overlevering (die ik ook in de topic van rinjea/Ronald het gebruikt) duidelijk zegt dat een reis alleen voor de el aqsa moskee in jerusalem, medina of mekka mag worden ondernomen. Bovendien kan een gelovige ook gewoon thuis blijven om smeekbede te doen VOOR de overledene (en dus niet AAN de overledene). Wat komen die soefies daar doen? Als de soefies totaal geen bidah deden, waar ibn taymiyyah zo tegen streed, dan waren ze geen soefies.


Wat mij opvalt is dat de soefies net doen alsof er extreme soefies zijn en soefies die zich geheel en al aan de sharia zouden houden. De vraag is wat zie jij dan als een soefie? Want als dat laatste het geval zou zijn, waarom noemen zij zich dan soefie en geen soenni of salafi. 


Ook de minder extremen doen allerlei vormen van bidah, terwijl onze profeet SAAWS duidelijk heeft gewaarschuwd tegen innovaties en dat ze tot dwaling leiden en dat dwaling naar de hel leidt. Ibn Taymiyyah Rahimahoellah vocht tegen alle vormen van bidah klein of groot.

Sheikh ul-Islaam Imaam Ahmed ibn Taymiyyah (Raheemahullaah) said: 

"There is no blame on the one who manifests/proclaims the way (madhdhab) of the Salaf, who attaches himself to it and refers to it. Rather, it is obligatory to accept that from him by unanimous agreement (Ittifaaq), because the way (madhhab) of the Salaf is nothing but the Truth (Haqq)." [From Majmoo al-Fataawaa, 4:149.]

Na 3 dagen lezen en onderzoek Ayt, kan ik je geen sluitend bewijs geven dat Ibn Taymiyyah geen soefie was, maar ik denk van niet. Bij Allah ligt de waarheid. Wa assalamoe 3aleikoem wa Rahmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe

----------


## Snowwhite

PS broeder, ja haak maar af want er wordt toch niet geluisterd: grenzeloze arrogantie.

----------


## At Ayt

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem Ayt,
> 
> Als we bijvoorbeeld de studie van ahadieth bekijken, dan zou een orientalist die in de isnaad of keten voorkwam in een overlevering NOOIT als betrouwbaar worden geclassificeerd, dat ben je toch wel met me eens of niet. 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> De bewering van Makdisi dat Ibn Taymiyyah de soefie mantel (khirqa) droeg van AbdelQadir el Jili is gebaseerd op 
> 
> 'I wore the blessed Sufi cloak of 'Abd al-Qadir (al-Jili), there being between him and me two (Sufi Shaikhs)'
> ...


es-selaamoe aleikie barakallahoe fiekie,

 :hihi:  ja dan kan zo'n haadieth meteen bij het grofvuil gegooid worden..
over isnaad gesproken, er zijn trouwens ook een aantal orinalisten die zich hard hebben gemaakt om maar aan te kunnen tonen dat de ahaadieth onbetrouwbaar zijn en dat ze niet te herleiden zijn naar de profeet..
het interessante is echter dat de in nederland woonachtige haadieth-specialist harald motzki doormiddel van haadieth-onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat haadieth-afkrakers als joseph schacht, ignaz goldziher, g.h.a. juynboll en wansbrough de spijker er naast hebben staan slaan..
harald motzki is de methode van schacht gaan hanteren om de authenticiteit van ahaadieth te achterhalen door de isnaad te bestuderen en kwam daarmee tot andere conclusies dan schacht, goldziher, wansbrough en juynboll.. deze waren namelijk van mening dat de bron van overleveraars in de ahaadieth niet ouder kan zijn dan het begin vd 8e eeuw (op z'n aller vroegst) en dat het dus om valse ahaadieth gaat.. motzki echter wist de keten van een aantal aahaadieth dusdanig ver terug te herleiden dat het bij de tweede helft vd 7e eeuw uitkwam en het volgens hem nog verder terug te herleiden was en er naar zijn mening sprake is van authentieke ahaadieth..
daarom zijn voor mij niet alle orintalisten, islaamkenners en haadieth-specialisten bad guys..
harald motzki respecteer ik voor zijn werk..  :nerd: 

en voor wat betreft george makdisi, is het mischien wel belangrijk om te vermelden dat hij juist positief is over imaam taymiyyah.. hij breekt meerdere malen een lans bij het verdedigen van taymiyyah.. zo bekritiseert hij ignaz goldziher omdat deze beweerde dat imaam taymiyyah een steekje los had in zijn hoofd : _"Nur hatte er einen Sparren im Kopfe"_ aldus goldhizer..
ook andere orintalisten en islaamkenners worden door george makdisi bekritiseert voor het ongefundeerd zwartmaken van imaam taymiyyah..
makdisi heeft naar mijn mening dan ook goede bedoelingen gehad met zijn stuk.. hij schreef het niet om imaam taymiyyah af te kraken..

waarom je op het net geen bronnen hebt kunnen ontdekken is denk ik omdat ze er niet zijn in het engels..
makdisi heeft in verschillende bibliotheken en archieven arabische manuscripten gevonden die nog niet gecatalogiseerd waren.. of ze uitgegeven zullen worden in het arabisch is nog maar de vraag.. dat ze in het engels vertaald zullen worden is nog kleiner..
dat je er daarom niks van terug kunt vinden op het net is zo gek niet naar mijn mening.. 
de fiqh-kenner wael hallaq refereert in zijn vertaling en bewerking van _'ibn taymiyya against the greek logicians"_ ernaar dat imaam taymiyyah soefie was geweest.. weliswaar baseert hij zich op de bevindingen van makdisi maar het heeft wel waarde dat wael hallaq het vermeld.. hij is immers niet de eerste de beste auteur..

als je het bekijkt vanuit de situatie dat ook andere hanbalitische juristen soefie waren bij dezelfde orde en dat de soefie sheikhs van deze orde stuk voor stuk van de hanbali school waren en dat de naamgever ook een hanbaliet was dan vind ik het al niet zo vreemd dat ook imaam taymiyyah soefie was..

moet nu stoppen.. morgen zal ik er verder op inhaken..

we selaam,

 :zwaai:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> .
> Wanneer wij God verliezen als een Persoon tegenover die waarachtig bestaat, verliezen wij
> ook onszelf en elkaar als persoon, want de Eeuwige is het persoonlijke Tegenover, tegenover
> wie wij zelf eindelijk ook authentiek persoon kunnen worden.[/I]


Dat is curieus. Gebrek aan authenticiteit is precies dt, wat mij hier het meeste stoort.

----------


## Snowwhite

Barakalahoefiek Ayt, mijn mening is niet verandert, ik denk niet dat Ibn Taymiyyah Rahimahoellah een soefie was, gezien zijn werken en uitspraken. Wa Allahoe 3alem.

----------


## Wortel

> Dat is curieus. Gebrek aan authenticiteit is precies dt, wat mij hier het meeste stoort.


Dat brengt ons weer bij het punt wat, naar mijn idee althans, het gros van de ongodisten het meest irriteert aan gelovigen: Het idee dat je je vrijheid van denken en handelen opgeeft, of zeker voor een zeer groot deel inlevert, zodra je je toevertrouwt aan God. Dat vind ik echt een waanidee. 
Ik merk ook hier erg veel giftige vijandigheid jegens mensen die zeggen te geloven op gronden waarin ik mij totaal niet herken. Maar altijd weer gaat ten diepste om dat waanidee dat je je vrijheid inlevert bij een "opperwezen" waardoor je zelf niet meeer kunt en hoeft na te denken. 
De vraag is of de mens een dialogisch wezen is of dat hij ligt teruggeplooid op zichzelf.
------------------------------------------------

Voor de fijnproevers over Ibn Tamiyyah en het Sufisme: 

Ibn Taymiyya claimed to be a Qadiri Sufi in a direct line of succession to Shaykh ..Abd al-Qadir al-Gilani. He had great admiration for ..Abd al-Qadir Gilani (commentary on Futuh al-ghayb volume 10:455-548 of the first Riyadh editionof the Majmu.. fatawa Ibn Taymiyya) and in a manuscript of the Yusuf ibn ..Abd al Hadi al-Hanbali entitled Bad’ al ‘ilqa bi labs al khirqa (The beginning of the shield in the wearing of the Sufi cloak), Ibn Taymiyya is listed within a Sufi spiritual genealogy with other well known Hanbali scholars. The links in this genealogy are, in descending order: ..Abd al-Qadir al-Gilani (d. 561) - Abu ..Umar ibn Qudama (d. 607) - Muwaffaq al Din ibn Qudama (d. 620) - Ibn Abi ..Umar ibn Qudama (d. 682) - Ibn Taymiyya (d. 728) - Ibn Qayyim al Jawziyya (d. 751) - Ibn Rajab (d. 795)(Both Abu ..Umar ibn Qudama and his brother Muwaffaq al-Din received the khirqa directly from Abd al-Qadir himself.) And in Ibn Taymiyyas own words: “I have worn the Sufi cloak of a number of shaykhs belonging to various tariqas (labistu khirqata at tasawwuf min turuqi jama’atin min al shuyukhi), among them the Shaykh ..Abd al-Qadir al Jili, whose tariqa is the greatest of the well known ones. Further on he says: The greatest Sufi Way (ajall al-turuq) is that of my master(sayyidi) ..Abd al-Qadir al Jili, may Allah have mercy on him.” (Ibn ..Abd al Hadi, Bad’ al ‘ilqa bi labs al khirqa, ms. al-Hadi, Princeton Library Arabic Collection, fols. 154a, 169b, 171b 172a; and Damascus University, copy of original Arabic manuscript, 985H.; also mentioned in at Talyani, manuscript Chester Beatty 3296 (8) in Dublin, fol. 67a). And in one of Ibn Taymiyyas own books he writes “I wore the blessed Sufi cloak of ..Abd al-Qadir, there being between him and me two shaykhs.” (Manuscript Damascus, Zahiriyya #1186 H).


Another saying of Ibn Taymiyya: “As for the Sufis, they affirm the love (of Allah ), and this is more evident among them than all other issues. The basis of their Way is simply will and love. The affirmation of the love of Allah is well-known in the speech of their early and recent masters, just as it is affirmed in the Book and the Sunna and in the agreement of the Salaf.” (Ibn Taymiyya, al-Ihtijaj bi al-qadar (Cairo: al-matba..a al-salafiyya, 1394/1974) p. 38).


Another saying of Ibn Taymiyya: The lawful is that by which one approaches near to Allah . It is the way of Allah . It is righteousness, obedience, good deeds, charity, and fairness. It is the way of those on the Sufi path (al-salikin), and the method of those intending Allah and worshipping Him; it is that which is travelled by everyone who desires Allah and follows the way of self-denial (zuhd) and religious practice, and what is called poverty and tasawwuf and the like. (Ibn Taymiyya, Majmu..at al-rasa’il wa al-masa’il ( Beirut : lajnat al-turath al-..arabi) 5:83).


Another saying of Ibn Taymiyya: “The word sufi was not well-known in the first three centuries but its usage became well-known after that. More than a few Imams and shaykhs spoke about it, such as Ahmad ibn Hanbal, Abu Sulayman al Darani, and others. It has been related that Sufyan al-Thawri used it. Some have also mentioned that concerning Hasan al Basri.” (Ibn Taymiyya, Majmu..a al-fatawa al-kubra 11:5).


And: “If the Sufi wayfarer has creatively employed his efforts to the external shar..i indications and sees no clear probability concerning his preferable action, he may then feel inspired, along with his goodness of intention and reverent fear of Allah , to choose one of two actions as superior to the other. This kind of inspiration (ilham) is an indication concerning the truth. It may be even a stronger indication than weak analogies, weak hadiths, weak literalist arguments (zawahir), and weak istisHaab which are employed by many who delve into the principles, differences, and systematizing of fiqh. (Majmu.. fatawa Ibn Taymiyya 10:473-474).


In his commentary Ibn Taymiyya stresses that the primacy of the Shari ..a forms the soundest tradition in tasawwuf, and to argue this point he lists over a dozen early shuyukh. (Majmu.. fatawa Ibn Taymiyya 10:516).


Elsewhere also, such as in his al-Risala al-safadiyya, Ibn Taymiyya defends the Sufis as those who belong to the path of the Sunna and represent it in their teachings and writings. (Ibn Taymiyya, al-Safadiyya (Riyad: matabi.. hanifa, 1396/1976) 1:267).

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Wortel,

Inderdaad. Tu m'enlves les mots de la bouche.

Het sekularisme en het humanisme propaganderen dat je je vrijheid van denken en handelen opgeeft, zodra je je toevertrouwt aan God. Ook wel door vele Amerikaanse christenen genoemd "dictatorship of science" en dit alles heeft weer te maken met Darwinisme.

Maarten zei hier zelfs dat Amerikaanse christenen ongeschoold waren! Dat terwijl de christenen, met dank aan hen, zich kritisch opstellen ten aanzien van kwik en alluminium in vaccinaties, autisme en BMR prik, chemtrails, mindcontroll, AZT bij aids, chemokuren bij kanker en vele andere zaken. HET ZIJN JUIST DE CHRISTENEN DIE NADENKEN EN ONDERZOEK PLEGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Terwijl de christenen die in NL geen vaccinaties direct afgeschilderd worden in de NL pers met asociaties als Staphorst en bijbel belt.

Het is zelfs nog erger, dat mensen er vanuit gaan dat je niet weet waarom je protestants bent of moslim en als je met hindoes in 1 huis hebt geleefd, weten ze het beter dan jij en komen ze vervolgens met een stukje uit de wikipedia aan over boedhisme.

Je ziet het Wortel, ze weten het altijd beter dan jij, want een religieuze denkt niet na. De waarheid is dat ze zelf niet nadenken, klakkeloos overnemen van faithfreedom en freethinkerssites en gehersenspoeld zijn door de gevestige orde.

En ook al denk jij dat je niet op dezelfde gronden gelooft als ik, ik heb voor de orthodoxe richting ZELF gekozen na jaren onderzoek, geloof me, ook jouw versie van het geloof, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, wordt belachelijk gemaakt. Daarom zei ik dat wij (behalve de triniteit) veel meer gemeen hebben met elkaar dan humanisten, hoe graag jij je dan ook als anders dan ik profileert, 




> Ik merk ook hier erg veel giftige vijandigheid jegens mensen die zeggen te geloven op gronden waarin ik mij totaal niet herken.


Het tempelplein blijft weer leeg.




Wat betreft de citaten over ibn Taymiyyah, dat zijn dezelfde MAGERE bronnen als waar Ayt mee aan kwam zetten, en die zijn in tegenspraak met de tienduizenden pagina's de ibn taymiyyah zelf heeft geschreven bovendien zei hij:

"There is no blame on the one who manifests/proclaims the way (madhdhab) of the Salaf, who attaches himself to it and refers to it. Rather, it is obligatory to accept that from him by unanimous agreement (Ittifaaq), because the way (madhhab) of the Salaf is nothing but the Truth (Haqq)." [From Majmoo al-Fataawaa, 4:149.]

Dus hij omschreef zich als salafi en niet als soefie, het enige wat je zou concluderen is dat hij niet zo morbide tegen soefies was, als in eerste instantie gedacht werd en uitsluitend tegen de extreme soefies met uitwassen streed.

----------


## At Ayt

> Dit is iets heel anders dan wat soefies doen. Zij vragen namelijk via de overleden personen om zaken, dus ze gebruiken de overledene als intermediair en dat is shirk. Ook reizen soefies speciaal voor hun soefie heiligen af naar een graf, terwijl een overlevering (die ik ook in de topic van rinjea/Ronald het gebruikt) duidelijk zegt dat een reis alleen voor de el aqsa moskee in jerusalem, medina of mekka mag worden ondernomen. 
> 
> Wat mij opvalt is dat de soefies net doen alsof er extreme soefies zijn en soefies die zich geheel en al aan de sharia zouden houden. De vraag is wat zie jij dan als een soefie? Want als dat laatste het geval zou zijn, waarom noemen zij zich dan soefie en geen soenni of salafi.


in de tijd van imaam taymiyyah waren er inderdaad soefies die zich bezighielden met heiligenverering en grafverering.. en daar was imaam taymiyyah inderdaad fel op tegen.. maar het waren niet alleen soefies die zich hiermee bezighielden.. het kwam wijdverspreid voor.. zelfs tot honderd jaar geleden hielden soennieten zich bezig met het graverering bij de graven van de metgezellen en de vrouwen vd profeet in arabi.. en ook vandaag de dag zijn er soennieten die in noord-afrika aan heiligenverering doen.. de kritiek van imaam taymiyyah was niet alleen gericht op soefies maar op iedereen die zich hiermee bezig hielden..

daarnaast was de kritiek van imaam taymiyyah vooral gericht op het panthestisch soefisme en was van mening dat de doctrine van ibn al-3arabi een vd grootste gevaren was voor de islamitische geloofswaarden..
in het hoofdstuk _Speculative Sufism_ uit het boek _"Ibn Taimiya's Struggle against Popular Religion"_ komt dit uitgebreid naar voren.. het is te ingewikkeld om dit hier in een paar regels uit te leggen want het is een moeilijk onderwerp.. 

wat ik zelf als een soefie zie doet er niet toe.. mijn mening is dat soefisme niet thuishoort in de islaam maar de geschiedenis vd islaam laat echter steeds weer zien dat soefisme er wel in thuishoort..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Goedemorgen Wortel,
> 
> Inderdaad. Tu m'enlves les mots de la bouche.


_Doe Ysengrijn dit hadde ghesproken 
Stont op een hondekijn, hiet Cortoys
ende claghede den coninc in Francsoys
_

----------


## Snowwhite

assalamoe 3aleikoem




> daarnaast was de kritiek van imaam taymiyyah vooral gericht op het panthestisch soefisme en was van mening dat de doctrine van ibn al-3arabi een vd grootste gevaren was voor de islamitische geloofswaarden..
> in het hoofdstuk Speculative Sufism uit het boek "Ibn Taimiya's Struggle against Popular Religion" komt dit uitgebreid naar voren.. het is te ingewikkeld om dit hier in een paar regels uit te leggen want het is een moeilijk onderwerp..


Ooit vroeg Maarten mij en keer of ik een moslim een hindoe had zien worden………..

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!! 

Fanaa' kan leiden tot het volledig overboord gooien van de islamitische leefregels

Wahdat oel woejoed = God is overal = pantheisme kan leiden tot overstappen naar het hindoeisme 

Maar inderdaad dat zijn de extreme uitwassen.

Moge Allah SWT ons behoeden voor innovaties. Amien

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat betreft de citaten over ibn Taymiyyah, dat zijn dezelfde MAGERE bronnen als waar Ayt mee aan kwam zetten, en die zijn in tegenspraak met de tienduizenden pagina's de ibn taymiyyah zelf heeft geschreven bovendien zei hij:
> 
> -----------
> 
> "There is no blame on the one who manifests/proclaims the way (madhdhab) of the Salaf, who attaches himself to it and refers to it. Rather, it is obligatory to accept that from him by unanimous agreement (Ittifaaq), because the way (madhhab) of the Salaf is nothing but the Truth (Haqq)." [From Majmoo al-Fataawaa, 4:149.]
> 
> Dus hij omschreef zich als salafi en niet als soefie,


dat is opzich niet in tegenspraak.. zoals gezegd was imaam taymiyyah gericht op een bepaalde stroming binnen het soefisme dat toendertijd de overhand had in het midden-oosten..
van mohammed ibn abdoel wehaab zeg je immers ook niet dat hij niet-moslim was omdat hij jaar in jaar uit stevige kritiek had op de schriftgeleerden uit arabi en op de moslims die verkeerd met hun geloof omgingen.. dat iemand kritiek op iets heeft maakt hem nog geen buitenstaander van hetgeen hij bekritiseerd..
er zijn een aantal punten die maken dat de kans dat imaam taymiyyah soefie was : hij gebruikte soefie-terminologie, hij werd op een soefie begraafplaats begraven, verschillende juristen vd hanbali school waren soefie bij dezelfde orde als waar imaam taymiyyah soefie zou zijn geweest en deze orde was gesticht door een hanbaliet.. dit was een orthodoxe orde dat conform de shari3ah was..
als je denkt dat makdisi desondanks staat te liegen dan is de vraag welk doel hij hiermee heeft? hij breekt een lans voor imaam taymiyyah en wat zou dan zijn insteek kunnen zijn om hem als soefie neer te zetten als dit niet waar zou zijn?

-----

het zijn van een soefie hoeft niet te betekenen dat dit een naamkaartje is.. de ene soefie trekt zich terug in een gesloten orde en ziet zichzelf als soefie en de andere soefie zal slechts 1x in de week bijeenkomen met groepsgenoten om allaah te gedenken om een paar uur later weer met andere bezigheden aan de slag te gaan.. 
dan ben je in naam geen soefie en is dit soefisme een onderdeel van je soennisme of selafisme..

we selaamoe aleikie,

----------


## At Ayt

> _Doe Ysengrijn dit hadde ghesproken 
> Stont op een hondekijn, hiet Cortoys
> ende claghede den coninc in Francsoys
> _



"Gebrek aan authenticiteit is precies dt, wat mij hier het meeste stoort."

----------


## mark61

> Het sekularisme en het humanisme propaganderen dat je je vrijheid van denken en handelen opgeeft, zodra je je toevertrouwt aan God.


Bron? Wat zijn 'secularisten'? Heb je namen?

Lacisme is een politieke stroming die zich keert tegen invloed van religie op politiek. Onstaan in Frankrijk als verzet tegen inmenging van de katholieke kerk in staatszaken.
Aanhangers van die stroming doen geen uitspraken over gelovigen of godsdienst.

Je bazelt maar wat.




> Ook wel door vele Amerikaanse christenen genoemd "dictatorship of science" en dit alles heeft weer te maken met Darwinisme.


Meer gebazel. Bizar trouwens hoe je je als moslima baseert op virulent anti-islamitische Bushlovers.




> Terwijl de christenen die in NL geen vaccinaties direct afgeschilderd worden in de NL pers met asociaties als Staphorst en bijbel belt.


Ja, daar wonen ze namelijk. Waar anders? Het is inderdaad ziekelijk om je kinderen en je medemens bloot te stellen aan afschuwelijke, vermijdbare ziektes. Je wordt echt met de minuut knetterder.




> Het is zelfs nog erger, dat mensen er vanuit gaan dat je niet weet waarom je protestants bent of moslim


Ik ga ervan uit dat jij moslima bent omdat je ouders dat zijn. Dat lijkt me niet zo'n gewaagde stelling. In het andere geval ben je bekeerd; dat vind ik inderdaad fascinerend. Ik vraag me altijd af hoe zoiets in zijn werk gaat, als er geen liefde in het spel is dan.




> en als je met hindoes in 1 huis hebt geleefd, weten ze het beter dan jij en komen ze vervolgens met een stukje uit de wikipedia aan over boedhisme.





> Je ziet het Wortel, ze weten het altijd beter dan jij, want een religieuze denkt niet na. De waarheid is dat ze zelf niet nadenken, klakkeloos overnemen van faithfreedom en freethinkerssites en gehersenspoeld zijn door de gevestige orde.


Huh? Je liegt en lastert er maar weer onbedaarlijk op los. Ik kom nooit op zulke gekke sites; jij blijkbaar wel. Ik ken ze niet eens. De gevestigde orde in Nederland is overigens grotendeels christelijk.




> Daarom zei ik dat wij (behalve de triniteit) veel meer gemeen hebben met elkaar dan humanisten, hoe graag jij je dan ook als anders dan ik profileert,


Nou nee, Wortel geeft blijk van een autonoom, kritisch denkvermogen. Bovendien gedraagt hij zich beschaafd.

Morbide = ziekelijk. Je bedoelt 'mordicus'. Dat betekent letterlijk 'verbeten'. Je weet wel, verwant aan mordre, 'bijten'.

----------


## Charlus

> Moge Allah SWT ons behoeden voor innovaties.


Psst..., Mark61. Tegen mij praat ze niet meer, dus ik vraag het even aan jou: wat bedoelt ze hiermee? Moge Allah ons behoeden voor HDTV en koude kernfusie?

----------


## mark61

> Psst..., Mark61. Tegen mij praat ze niet meer, dus ik vraag het even aan jou: wat bedoelt ze hiermee? Moge Allah ons behoeden voor HDTV en koude kernfusie?


Ik sta ook op ignore  :hihi: 

'Bid`a', of 'vernieuwing', is een vreselijke vloek in de islam. Er mag absoluut niet worden vernieuwd op religieus gebied. Surest way to go to hell.

Leuk speelgoed overnemen van ongelovigen, daar is meestal niks mis mee.

Dat zie je toch? De 'vernieuwing' van internet is prima.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik sta ook op ignore 
> 
> 'Bid`a', of 'vernieuwing', is een vreselijke vloek in de islam. Er mag absoluut niet worden vernieuwd op religieus gebied. Surest way to go to hell.
> 
> Leuk speelgoed overnemen van ongelovigen, daar is meestal niks mis mee.
> 
> Dat zie je toch? De 'vernieuwing' van internet is prima.


Denken ze, maar ze gaan naar de hel want met de computer aanvaarden ze ook de evolutietheorie.
Puur op religieus gebied geen innovatie gewenst, daar kan ik me wel iets bij voorstellen. Bij innovatie denk ik in eerste instantie altijd aan technische innovatie.
Toch is je uitleg niet waterdicht. Heb je niet elders als antwoord gegeven dat het niet de bedoeling was dat er ooit iets wijzigt? Op mijn post dat dat er eigenlijk 1x/50 jr. een officile update van de leefregels zou moeten komen. Volgens mij gaat het stiekem toch om elke vorm van vernieuwing (behalve dan dingen die o zo nuttig zijn en waarvan onbepaalbaar is of ze tegen de Islam zijn).

----------


## Joesoef

> Je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Als de gelovigen in dit onderwerp wekenlang veel reacties plaatsen met als onderbouwing kilo's aan koran teksten, dan is dat volgens jou gewoon gezellig discussieren over de filosofische vragen van het leven, maar als ik daar mijn mening tegenover stel, is dat met de voet tussen de deur proberen gelovigen een andere mening aan te praten?


Wat maakt het uit hoeveel kilo aan koran en hadith teksten mijn medegelovigen plaatsen, als het wat kilootjes minder zouden zijn zou er ook gereageerd worden met betrekking tot dogmas, vrije wil, eigen keuze, indoctrinatie etc.




> Als ik jouw mening doortrek, moet ik dan ook degene die dit onderwerp heeft geopend (moslima), over een onderwerp dat ligt op het terrein van het christendom, zien als een persoon die met de voet tussen de deur, de christenen m.b.t. een belangrijke pijler onder het christendom een andere mening wil aanpraten?


Ik had het over jouw meer dan fanatieke houding om geloof aan de kaak te stellen. Het is tenslotte het Islam forum en om daar te debatteren aangaande overeenkomsten van je eigen geloof en dat van een ander is meer dan logisch.




> Je schrijft: "je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet),..." 
> 
> Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn aan te geven, waar ik dat heb geschreven?


zo vriendelijk willen zijn  :argwaan:  . Dat zinnetje stond niet voor niets tussen haakjes, als het een quote was geweest dan had ik dat wel aangegeven. Het is een samenvatting van de algehele teneur van de ongelovigen richting de gelovigen in dit topic.

Ik blijf het merkwaardig vinden, die kruisvaart van jou in dit forum. Als ik als moslim op het ateisme prikbord de Islam zou verkondigen zoals jij hier strijdt tegen de islam/ geloof in het algemeen dan zat ik nu in het mariapaviljoen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wat maakt het uit hoeveel kilo aan koran en hadith teksten mijn medegelovigen plaatsen, als het wat kilootjes minder zouden zijn zou er ook gereageerd worden met betrekking tot dogma’s, vrije wil, eigen keuze, indoctrinatie etc.


Het is werkelijk opvallend, dat je nu voor de tweede keer geen antwoord op mijn vraag geeft, en er om heen draait. 
Het gaat inderdaad niet om het precieze aantal kilo’s. 
Het gaat erom, dat als de gelovigen hun mening geven dat voor jou gewoon discussiren is, terwijl als ik daar mijn mening tegenover zet, dat volgens jou met de voet tussen de deur proberen is mensen een andere mening aan te praten. Duidelijk dus meten met twee maten. 




> “Ik had het over jouw meer dan fanatieke houding om geloof aan de kaak te stellen. Het is tenslotte het Islam forum en om daar te debatteren aangaande overeenkomsten van je eigen geloof en dat van een ander is meer dan logisch.”.


In feite vind je het blijkbaar jammer dat er bij Maroc.nl geen politiek is van: : “slegs vir moslims/muslims only!
Maar nu het zo is, hebben niet moslims dus toch maar minder rechten volgens jou? 
Het doel van een discussie is toch om verschillende meningen tegenover elkaar te zetten, of vergis ik mij nu. Of vind je dat dit voor alle onderwerpen geldt, maar dat niet moslims niet een mening mogen geven over religie? Vooral elke andere mening buiten de deur houden?
.
Mijn meer dan fanatieke houding volgens jou. Het verbaasde mij al een beetje, dat jij de laatste paar dagen mij ineens op het schild aan het heffen bent van Grootste Vijand Van De Islam. Ik zie in al die onderwerpen een flink aantal andere mensen met reacties die niet aansluiten op hetgeen jij graag wil horen. Daarbij gebruik ik in mijn reacties geen onvertogen woord, wordt nooit persoonlijk, wijs zelfs nooit subtiel op opname in een psychiatrische inrichting en onderbouw mijn reacties met argumenten. Toch heb je om een of andere reden sinds een paar dagen je pijlen vooral op mij gericht. Vreemd!

Ook opvallend, dat jij het antwoord op mijn vraag:

"Als ik jouw mening doortrek, moet ik dan ook degene die dit onderwerp heeft geopend (moslima), over een onderwerp dat ligt op het terrein van het christendom, zien als een persoon die met de voet tussen de deur, de christenen m.b.t. een belangrijke pijler onder het christendom een andere mening wil aanpraten?"

Angstvallend ontwijkt, en hiervan probeert af te leiden door weer over mij te beginnen!
Een moslima mag wel een mening hebben over een andere godsdienst, en erover discussieren maar een niet moslim mag volgens jou geen mening geven over de islam. Alweer met twee maten meten!
Je voelde blijkbaar zelf ook wel aan dat het wringt, dus schrijf je maar snel, het gaat tenslotte om een islamforum, dus discussies of je eigen en andere geloven. Ja, ja, heel logisch, islamforum gaat over andere geloven!




> ‘zo vriendelijk willen zijn’  . Dat zinnetje stond niet voor niets tussen haakjes, als het een quote was geweest dan had ik dat wel aangegeven. Het is een samenvatting van de algehele teneur van de ongelovigen richting de gelovigen in dit topic.


.

Je schrijft: "je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet),..."

In je plotselinge blinde ijver als mij als de GVVDI neer te zetten, beschuldig je mij er dus van dat ik vind dat gelovigen egosten zijn, omdat zij wel naar de hemel en ik als ongelovige niet.
Dat is dus simpel een leugen. Als ik daarom vraag, zie je dat je dat niet hard kunt maken, en kom dan nu weer met een uitvlucht, dat het slechts een samenvatting is van de algemene teneur van de ongelovigen richting gelovigen in dit onderwerp. Je legt dus op mijn bordje wat de teneur is van reacties van andere forumdeelnemers?! Het moet niet gekker worden!




> Ik blijf het merkwaardig vinden, die kruisvaart van jou in dit forum. Als ik als moslim op het ateisme prikbord de Islam zou verkondigen zoals jij hier strijdt tegen de islam/ geloof in het algemeen dan zat ik nu in het mariapaviljoen.


Zie mijn opmerking hierboven. Ik besteed niet meer tijd en reacties om mijn mening ten ventileren in dit onderwerp dan de moslims doen. Het is opvallend dat jij dan mijn tijd die ik er aan bestaat weer betitelt als strijd en kruistocht. Overigens heb ik nog nooit gehoord van een kruistocht uitgevoerd door niet gelovigen! 

Ik kom overigens op korte termijn met een onderwerp, dat zeker je instemming zal wegdragen, en je gelukkig zal maken!

----------


## mark61

> Denken ze, maar ze gaan naar de hel want met de computer aanvaarden ze ook de evolutietheorie.



Ja, dat probeerde ik ook al duidelijk te maken. Niet dat iemand dat gaat accepteren.




> Volgens mij gaat het stiekem toch om elke vorm van vernieuwing (behalve dan dingen die o zo nuttig zijn en waarvan onbepaalbaar is of ze tegen de Islam zijn).


Mja, de precieze defnitie van 'vernieuwing' ken ik ook niet. Een nieuwe of betere interpretatie van de leer is denk ik vernieuwing. Maar dan hadden ze in 632 op moeten houden met boeken schrijven, of staat daar elke keer het zelfde in? Ik weet niet wat wel vernieuwing is en wat niet, maar fout is het zeker.

Overigens waren technische vernieuwingen ook vaak twijfelachtig. Ik probeer er nog steeds achter te komen waarom de wereld van de islam de drukpers zo lang heeft tegengehouden, maar niemand die me ooit antwoord op die vraag heeft gegeven.

Wel weet ik sinds kort dat het niet in Istanboel in 1728 is dat er voor het eerst een boek (door een bekeerde Hongaar) werd gedrukt, maar in Libanon tien jaar eerder ofzo. Ook Osmaanse rijk trouwens.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Mja, de precieze defnitie van 'vernieuwing' ken ik ook niet. Een nieuwe of betere interpretatie van de leer is denk ik vernieuwing. Maar dan hadden ze in 632 op moeten houden met boeken schrijven, of staat daar elke keer het zelfde in? Ik weet niet wat wel vernieuwing is en wat niet, maar fout is het zeker.
> 
> Overigens waren technische vernieuwingen ook vaak twijfelachtig. Ik probeer er nog steeds achter te komen waarom de wereld van de islam de drukpers zo lang heeft tegengehouden, maar niemand die me ooit antwoord op die vraag heeft gegeven.
> 
> Wel weet ik sinds kort dat het niet in Istanboel in 1728 is dat er voor het eerst een boek (door een bekeerde Hongaar) werd gedrukt, maar in Libanon tien jaar eerder ofzo. Ook Osmaanse rijk trouwens.


Een gemeenschappelijke vriendin schrijft ons:



> De woorden vroeger was het anders, terwijl vandaag, of vertalen naar vandaag suggereren een progressie van de mens op sociaal vlak en dat is Darwinisme. Dus de mens evolueert niet alleen maar van eencellige naar mens, maar ook qua sociale intelligentie.
> 
> Darwinisme is in strijd met de koran waarin staat:
> 
> This day have I PERFECTED your religion for you, COMPLETED My favour upon you and have chosen for you ISLAM as your religion.
> 
> (Qur'an 5:3)
> 
> Met andere woorden, de religie is vanaf die openbaring perfect, en er is dus geen sprake van "vroeger was het anders, terwijl vandaag, of vertalen naar vandaag"


Alles in de koran compleet, perfect en dus onverkort van toepassing op het leven hier & nu. In de afgelopen eeuwen is helemaal niets, maar dan ook niets veranderd. Nu ja, behalve dan dat wij in Nederland ineens op dezelfde wijze denken en leven als 8e eeuwse kamelendrijvers in Arabi dat deden.
In NVDD schreef Salladin kort geleden dat de Islam slavernij dacht af te schaffen door eerst de notie van zelfbevrijding er bij de slaven in te masseren. Vervolgens zou dan die primitieve (zijn term) samenleving klaar zijn voor geleidelijke afschaffing van slavernij, altijd al een doelstelling van de Islam (uhu...). Is het ene moment de Islam specifiek toegespitst op een 8e eeuwse Arabische samenleving, de volgende sekonde is de Islam universeel en van alle tijden. Niet te filmen. Nu weer alleen van toepassing op gewenst gedrag in een Islamitische staat in een oorlogsituatie als bepaalde verzen niet ongelovigenvriendelijk genoeg overkomen, het volgende moment ook (of alleen?) op gewenst gedrag in een democratie in vredestijd. De Ronaldmethode is mi. endemisch vwb. woestijnreligieuze contreien: "denk erom, jullie mogen geen wetenschap loslaten op religie want die twee zijn strijdig (de Islam is universeel, perfect en voor alle tijden), maar ik mag wel naar eigen inzicht bepalen wanneer religie van toepassing is op wetenschap (de Islam is op dit punt alleen van toepassing op een Islamitische staat in oorlogstijd).".
Zijn een computer en het WWW nu wel of niet haram? Afgezien van het verband met de ET. Zelf een tekst bedenken die met 1 klik op de muis ter beschikking komt van de hele wereld, zonder noemenswaardige censuur... Plaatjes en bewegende beelden tevoorschijn toveren...

----------


## mark61

> Een gemeenschappelijke vriendin schrijft ons:
> 
> Alles in de koran compleet, perfect en dus onverkort van toepassing op het leven hier & nu. In de afgelopen eeuwen is helemaal niets, maar dan ook niets veranderd. Nu ja, behalve dan dat wij in Nederland ineens op dezelfde wijze denken en leven als 8e eeuwse kamelendrijvers in Arabi dat deden.
> In NVDD schreef Salladin kort geleden dat de Islam slavernij dacht af te schaffen door eerst de notie van zelfbevrijding er bij de slaven in te masseren. Vervolgens zou dan die primitieve (zijn term) samenleving klaar zijn voor geleidelijke afschaffing van slavernij, altijd al een doelstelling van de Islam (uhu...). Is het ene moment de Islam specifiek toegespitst op een 8e eeuwse Arabische samenleving, de volgende sekonde is de Islam universeel en van alle tijden. Niet te filmen. Nu weer alleen van toepassing op gewenst gedrag in een Islamitische staat in een oorlogsituatie als bepaalde verzen niet ongelovigenvriendelijk genoeg overkomen, het volgende moment ook (of alleen?) op gewenst gedrag in een democratie in vredestijd. De Ronaldmethode is mi. endemisch vwb. woestijnreligieuze contreien: "denk erom, jullie mogen geen wetenschap loslaten op religie want die twee zijn strijdig (de Islam is universeel, perfect en voor alle tijden), maar ik mag wel naar eigen inzicht bepalen wanneer religie van toepassing is op wetenschap (de Islam is op dit punt alleen van toepassing op een Islamitische staat in oorlogstijd).".
> Zijn een computer en het WWW nu wel of niet haram? Afgezien van het verband met de ET. Zelf een tekst bedenken die met 1 klik op de muis ter beschikking komt van de hele wereld, zonder noemenswaardige censuur... Plaatjes en bewegende beelden tevoorschijn toveren...


Rustig, rustig, koude compressen...

----------


## Joesoef

> Het is werkelijk opvallend, dat je nu voor de tweede keer geen antwoord op mijn vraag geeft, en er om heen draait.


Er om heen draaien? Ik gaf toch duidelijk een antwoord, inplaats van te discussiren en standpunten verduidelijken probeer jij aan te tonen hoe belachelijk de Islam al dan niet is. Vandaar dat ik mij op dat deel van de discussie richt, wat is het nut van die aanval.






> Het gaat inderdaad niet om het precieze aantal kilos. Het gaat erom, dat als de gelovigen hun mening geven dat voor jou gewoon discussiren is, terwijl als ik daar mijn mening tegenover zet, dat volgens jou met de voet tussen de deur proberen is mensen een andere mening aan te praten. Duidelijk dus meten met twee maten.


Volgens mij verduidelijken de mensen duidelijk hun standpunt of dat standpunt past in jouw manier van vrijdenken valt nog te bezien, zij zien het echter zoals op de manier zoals ze reageren.






> In feite vind je het blijkbaar jammer dat er bij Maroc.nl geen politiek is van: : slegs vir moslims/muslims only! Maar nu het zo is, hebben niet moslims dus toch maar minder rechten volgens jou?


Je interpreteerd en filosofeerd maar een eind weg, dit zijn niet mijn gedachtes doch slechts jouw gevoelens en vermoedens. Iedereen mag hier zijn mening geven maar je dient de ander wel met respekt te benaderen.






> Het doel van een discussie is toch om verschillende meningen tegenover elkaar te zetten, of vergis ik mij nu. Of vind je dat dit voor alle onderwerpen geldt, maar dat niet moslims niet een mening mogen geven over religie? Vooral elke andere mening buiten de deur houden?


Je vergeet het tonen van respekt, niet jouw superieure ongeloof proberen op te dringen






> . Mijn meer dan fanatieke houding volgens jou. Het verbaasde mij al een beetje, dat jij de laatste paar dagen mij ineens op het schild aan het heffen bent van Grootste Vijand Van De Islam. Ik zie in al die onderwerpen een flink aantal andere mensen met reacties die niet aansluiten op hetgeen jij graag wil horen. Daarbij gebruik ik in mijn reacties geen onvertogen woord, wordt nooit persoonlijk, wijs zelfs nooit subtiel op opname in een psychiatrische inrichting en onderbouw mijn reacties met argumenten. Toch heb je om een of andere reden sinds een paar dagen je pijlen vooral op mij gericht. Vreemd!






> Ook opvallend, dat jij het antwoord op mijn vraag: "Als ik jouw mening doortrek, moet ik dan ook degene die dit onderwerp heeft geopend (moslima), over een onderwerp dat ligt op het terrein van het christendom, zien als een persoon die met de voet tussen de deur, de christenen m.b.t. een belangrijke pijler onder het christendom een andere mening wil aanpraten?" Angstvallend ontwijkt, en hiervan probeert af te leiden door weer over mij te beginnen! Een moslima mag wel een mening hebben over een andere godsdienst, en erover discussieren maar een niet moslim mag volgens jou geen mening geven over de islam. Alweer met twee maten meten! Je voelde blijkbaar zelf ook wel aan dat het wringt, dus schrijf je maar snel, het gaat tenslotte om een islamforum, dus discussies of je eigen en andere geloven. Ja, ja, heel logisch, islamforum gaat over andere geloven! .


Nogmaals, het is de manier van benaderen. Dat ik jou benader heeft ook met jou te maken, je toont geen respekt doch slechts een blinde vlek.






> Je schrijft: "je neemt om op een religieus forum anderen te overtuigen van je gelijk (gelovigen zijn egoisten want zij gaan wel naar de hemel en ik ongelovige niet),..." In je plotselinge blinde ijver als mij als de GVVDI neer te zetten, beschuldig je mij er dus van dat ik vind dat gelovigen egosten zijn, omdat zij wel naar de hemel en ik als ongelovige niet. Dat is dus simpel een leugen. Als ik daarom vraag, zie je dat je dat niet hard kunt maken, en kom dan nu weer met een uitvlucht, dat het slechts een samenvatting is van de algemene teneur van de ongelovigen richting gelovigen in dit onderwerp.


Uitvlucht? Het staat toch tussen haakjes, ik geef toch de reden aan. Benader jij de ander altijd zo wantrouwig?





> Je legt dus op mijn bordje wat de teneur is van reacties van andere forumdeelnemers?! Het moet niet gekker worden! Zie mijn opmerking hierboven. Ik besteed niet meer tijd en reacties om mijn mening ten ventileren in dit onderwerp dan de moslims doen. Het is opvallend dat jij dan mijn tijd die ik er aan bestaat weer betitelt als strijd en kruistocht. Overigens heb ik nog nooit gehoord van een kruistocht uitgevoerd door niet gelovigen!


Klopt, ik benader jou, als ik een ander ook wil benaderen dan doe ik dat. Ik schreef geloof ik kruisvaart, vaart die een ander kruist. Leek mij wel toepasselijk in dit topic. 






> Ik kom overigens op korte termijn met een onderwerp, dat zeker je instemming zal wegdragen, en je gelukkig zal maken!


Leuk zo een mededeling, eindelijk gelukkig!

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Thermopylae
> 
> Het is werkelijk opvallend, dat je nu voor de tweede keer geen antwoord op mijn vraag geeft, en er om heen draait.
> 
> 
> Er om heen draaien? Ik gaf toch duidelijk een antwoord, inplaats van te discussiren en standpunten verduidelijken probeer jij aan te tonen hoe belachelijk de Islam al dan niet is.<...>


Ik heb jullie dialoog "teruggespoeld", maar wordt niet goed gewaar om welke vraag het hier gaat. Die ene van waarom een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft?

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik heb jullie dialoog "teruggespoeld", maar wordt niet goed gewaar om welke vraag het hier gaat. Die ene van waarom een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft?



De vraag van Thermopylae Thermopylae doet er eigenlijk niet toe, daar ging het mij niet om. 

Wil best je vraag beantwoorden hoor. Wat is martelen? Voor de een de hitte van de hel voor de ander zijn dominante echtegenote.
Tot besef komen wat je fout gedaan hebt is op het moment dat je het een en ander bewust wordt ook een marteling.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem

Ho ho, not so fast. Ik heb niet gezegd dat Makdisi staat te liegen. Ik vertrouw alleen geen orientalisten en ik wil die magere bronnen eerst afwachten, het is nu een beetje een hype geworden op de soefie sites, dus ik verwacht wel dat er van de andere kant nog meer onderzoek naar wordt gedaan.

Sorry Ayt maar tot dan gaat het er bij mij niet in.............

----------


## Rourchid

> PS broeder, ja haak maar af want er wordt toch niet geluisterd: grenzeloze arrogantie.


(assalaamoe 3alaykie)

Een van Nietzsche's claims is dat er geen tekst is, maar enkel interpretatie. Islam, daarentegen maakt lijnrecht de tegenovergestelde claim. De bevestiging is dat achter de veelheid van verschijnselen en ervaringen, een Ultieme Tekst bestaat die toegankelijk is in de vorm van twee complementaire redacties: als de transcendente tekst van de schepping en de historische Openbaring. Het islamitisch intellectualisme betekent deswege een tweeledig engagement.De Koran is in essentie niet ingebed in een (modern) systeem of model: het is geen model, het is een norm. Het is de Arabische tekst welke logisch voorafgaat en semantisch gezaghebbend is over al haar interpretaties. De kracht _ijaz_ van de Koranieke tekst is dat het zijn eigen context creeert, het de begrenzing van betekenis voorkomt en immer open staat voor (her)interpretatie. 

We moeten uitkijken met een roep tot interpretatie van de Ultieme Waarheid van de Heilige Tekst als enkel een eigentijdse en dat alle andere historische lezingen overbodig zijn. Het zal niet verrassen dat een dergelijke moderne onderneming tot interpretatie de voorbode zal zijn van de nihilistische tendentie van het postmoderne denken. Het overheersende karakter van het postmoderne westerse geweten - enerzijds de verloochening van het transcendente en eeuwige en anderzijds de omhelzing van het immanente en tijdelijke - komt voort uit een bedrieglijke en onwettige theologie: 'islamitische theologie'. 

De moderne benadering van de 'islamitische theologie' blijkt veelal in de obsessie van de westerse deconstructionist een noodzaak tot het prijsgeven van de transcendente "Waarheid" en "Leugen" van de moslims. 
Nodeloos te zeggen dat de implicaties van deze deconstructieve methode voor het religieuze geweten schrikbarend zullen zijn: dat het begrijpen van de Heilige Tekst niet vereist dat men leiding zoekt vanuit dit Schrift; dat de zoektocht naar betekenis geen existentiele onderwerping, geen gedragsaanpassing verlangt; dat elke rationele oefening, elke intellectuele prostitutie een daad van _tafsier_ (exegese) is. Voor de moslim betekent dit dat de postmoderne wereld die zo geinfecteerd is door het islamofobische virus het raamwerk dient te zijn voor de ontdekking van de werkelijke betekenis van de Koranieke teksten. 

De Openbaring van G-d kondigt de dood van eventualiteit, onzekerheid en toevalligheid aan, de Islamitische Openbaring, het vocabulaire van De G-d in de menselijke taal, maakt alle filosofische listen tot het ont-goddelijken van het menselijke denken en het leegmaken van haar metafysisch bewustzijn overbodig. Het mag niet zo zijn dat de radicale en gevestigde postmoderne ideeen zodoende het islamitische bewustzijn ontdoen van al haar gerfde - sacrale en transcendente - structuren om ze te herdestilleren in het vat van 'waarheid' producerende moderne sociale en maatschappelijk-culturele wetenschappen. 

Moslims dienen onvermurwbaar te blijven in het onderscheiden van het G-ddelijke auteurschap van de Openbaring en haar menselijke doelgroep. *We moeten oppassen voor de snelle opgewarmde kost van de postmoderne positie dat de lezer de werkelijke auteur is van een tekst; dit is alleen zinnig binnen de context van een christelijk, humanistisch-seculiere en immanente metafysica, welke de moslim sinds jaar en dag heeft verworpen als valse goden (**shirk).*

Het meest gebiedende bewijs van de moderne menselijke vrijheid is de bevoegdheid om te liegen. Waarheid ontmaskert de wereld, de leugen tracht deze te herschikken. 
Met de Koran geopenbaard als Waarheid is iedere leugen te herschikken. De Waarheid kan echter alleen geopenbaard worden in het domein van de theologie, onder de strikte voorwaarde dat de islamitische theologie transformeert in een soort van ideologie die zich schikt aan de vereisten van het huidige tijdperk en wat dient te resulteren in de metafysische en fundamentalistische claim dat de queeste naar transcendente en religieuze betekenis door de opmars van tijd rudimentair blijkt.
Als de demonstratie tot moderne interpretatie het vermogen blijkt te zijn van het theoretische (_jahili_) intellect tot de deconstructie van de Openbaring in onbetekenende tijdelijkheid, dan dient de moslim onvervreemdbaar gecommitteerd te blijven aan het transcendente, externe, absolute anders zijn van de Openbaring. 

Indien we het machts-discours buiten beschouwing laten en het waarheid-discours hanteren dan kunnen we het conflict tussen het Islamitisch radicaal monotheisme en modernisme observeren vanuit het metafysische spectrum en beschouwen als spanning tussen transcendente en immanente concepten van het ultieme ontwerp der dingen. 
De Koran proclameert bij uitstek een morele transcendente visie die diametraal staat ten opzichte van de moderne wetenschappelijke fundamentele claim, dat de natuurlijke wereld zonder enige morele waarde opereert. Dit is de basis van het moderne nihilisme, namelijk dat de relatie van de mens met de kosmos instrumenteel is en dat alleen menselijke activiteiten morele waarden creeren. De basis achter Islams transpolitieke inzet, wordt overschaduwd door de verspreiding van deze moderne vorm van nihilisme (verwarring -_shirk_, dat geen hogere roeping accepteert dan de zelfrealisatie van de immanente politieke wens. Het seculiere westen is vrij in het verkopen van haar maatschappelijke blauwdrukken van het immanente utopia, het kosmopolitisme van de (post)moderniteit, maar Islam komen dezelfde vrijheden toe met betrekking tot het uiteindelijke transcendente en transmaatschappelijke einde. 

Gezien de natuur van deze gepropageerde moderniteit, welke ook hier weer de expressie van moslim identiteit openlijk beschuldigd van samenzwering tegen de menselijkheid, die elke aspiratie van islamitische moraal degradeert tot een terugkeer naar middeleeuwse slavernij, die het Heilige Schrift en het Islamitische Project reduceert tot een barbaarse obsessie voor de onderwerping van vrouwen en ongelovigen, welke de islamitische ziel wanstaltig misvormt ter wille van het propageren van de mythe van de westerse superioriteit, is het hoogtijd dat de moslims het culturele en intellectuele imperialisme van het westen weerstaan. 

We moeten als moslims de schijnheilige (post)moderne seculier-humanist/atheist er op wijzen dat nu hij de mensheid voor losgeld ter gijzeling heeft gegeven aan de houder van macht (de territoriale staat), onze zielen heeft verkocht aan de Mephistopheles van amoraliteit (moderne wetenschap en technologie), het killer instinct van de mens heeft gedoopt in de kerk van de Realpolitik, hij in geen positie verkeerd om te claimen dat hij de verdediger is van het menselijk geweten. Het anti- normatieve of anti- conceptionalisme wat de moderniteit zo vurig propageert, door feitelijk de menselijke realiteit te kaderen in geschiedenis is niet meer dan de wraakzuchtige poging tot eliminatie van het transcendente. Tegenover dit relativisme en nihilisme dient de islamitische theologie de radicale transcendentie van G-d te beschermen. 

De crises die aan het licht zijn gekomen door de hedendaagse filosofien duiden erop dat moderniteit niet langer kan functioneren als doctrine, moderniteit geen coherente wereldvisie of betekenisvolle kosmologie bezit. Dat alle normatieve claims van moderniteit, haar zovele recepten voor maatschappelijke Utopias, niet meer is dan culturele en historische vooringenomenheid van de dominante civilisatie. Elke dialoog tussen Islam en postmodernisme, tussen een doctrine van Transcendentie en Waarheid en een anti-doctrine die fundamenteel is in het verwerpen van universele alsook transcendente waarheid, is een contradictio in terminis. Alleen een getuchtigd modernisme dat kennis heeft genomen van haar beperkingen (en deze ook accepteert) om te komen tot een kosmologie en wereldvisie, dat haar rol en medeplichtigheid in de conceptie en executie van het imperialistische project onder ogen wil zien en niet op voorhand de transcendente referent verwerpt, kan een partner zijn in een toekomstige dialoog met Islam.

Bron : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=132

----------


## mark61

Ik vrees dat sneeuwwitje een beetje duizelig wordt.

Zolang je niet op lagere-schoolniveau kan spellen vrees ik tevens dat het volle licht van je betoog niet erg indruk gaat maken.

Ik vind het kostelijk.

----------


## Wortel

> Een van Nietzsche's claims is dat er geen tekst is, maar enkel interpretatie. Islam, daarentegen maakt lijnrecht de tegenovergestelde claim. De bevestiging is dat achter de veelheid van verschijnselen en ervaringen, een Ultieme Tekst bestaat die toegankelijk is in de vorm van twee complementaire redacties: als de transcendente tekst van de schepping en de historische Openbaring. Het islamitisch intellectualisme betekent deswege een tweeledig engagement.De Koran is in essentie niet ingebed in een (modern) systeem of model: het is geen model, het is een norm. Het is de Arabische tekst welke logisch voorafgaat en semantisch gezaghebbend is over al haar interpretaties. De kracht ijaz van de Koranieke tekst is dat het zijn eigen context creeert, het de begrenzing van betekenis voorkomt en immer open staat voor (her)interpretatie.


Waarin verschilt deze zienswijze met de ideenwereld van Plato? Ik zie het verschil niet zo. Er is hier al eens betoogd dat Islam niets te maken zou hebben met Griekse filosofen, maar puur fenomenologisch zie ik, nogmaals, het verschil niet. 




> We moeten uitkijken met een roep tot interpretatie van de Ultieme Waarheid van de Heilige Tekst als enkel een eigentijdse en dat alle andere historische lezingen overbodig zijn. Het zal niet verrassen dat een dergelijke moderne onderneming tot interpretatie de voorbode zal zijn van de nihilistische tendentie van het postmoderne denken. Het overheersende karakter van het postmoderne westerse geweten - enerzijds de verloochening van het transcendente en eeuwige en anderzijds de omhelzing van het immanente en tijdelijke - komt voort uit een bedrieglijke en onwettige theologie: 'islamitische theologie'. 
> 
> De moderne benadering van de 'islamitische theologie' blijkt veelal in de obsessie van de westerse deconstructionist een noodzaak tot het prijsgeven van de transcendente "Waarheid" en "Leugen" van de moslims. 
> Nodeloos te zeggen dat de implicaties van deze deconstructieve methode voor het religieuze geweten schrikbarend zullen zijn: dat het begrijpen van de Heilige Tekst niet vereist dat men leiding zoekt vanuit dit Schrift; dat de zoektocht naar betekenis geen existentiele onderwerping, geen gedragsaanpassing verlangt; dat elke rationele oefening, elke intellectuele prostitutie een daad van tafsier (exegese) is. Voor de moslim betekent dit dat de postmoderne wereld die zo geinfecteerd is door het islamofobische virus het raamwerk dient te zijn voor de ontdekking van de werkelijke betekenis van de Koranieke teksten.


Is het hierom dat men in Islamitische schriftgeleerde kring zo angstig is voor de historisch-kritische methode binnen de Schriftwetenschap? 




> Moslims dienen onvermurwbaar te blijven in het onderscheiden van het G-ddelijke auteurschap van de Openbaring en haar menselijke doelgroep. We moeten oppassen voor de snelle opgewarmde kost van de postmoderne positie dat de lezer de werkelijke auteur is van een tekst; dit is alleen zinnig binnen de context van een christelijk, humanistisch-seculiere en immanente metafysica, welke de moslim sinds jaar en dag heeft verworpen als valse goden (shirk).


Alweer gaat het hier naar mijn idee over de verhouding Openbaring en Ervaring. Ook binnen het Christendom is de lezer van de Bijbel nergens 'de werkelijke auteur' van de tekst. God, en Zijn woord, schept zichzelf zijn eigen werkelijkheid, zeker. Maar dat woord is wel geland in mensen en menselijke omstandigheden. In die zin kun je er toch niet omheen dat ook Mohammed vzmh mens was. 
Wat is trouwens, in alle concreetheid, een "immanente metafysica"? Er lijkt me nog wel verschil te bestaan tussen metafysica en mystificatie.




> Met de Koran geopenbaard als Waarheid is iedere leugen te herschikken. De Waarheid kan echter alleen geopenbaard worden in het domein van de theologie, onder de strikte voorwaarde dat de islamitische theologie transformeert in een soort van ideologie die zich schikt aan de vereisten van het huidige tijdperk en wat dient te resulteren in de metafysische en fundamentalistische claim dat de queeste naar transcendente en religieuze betekenis door de opmars van tijd rudimentair blijkt.


Hemeltje pemeltje, wat een abstracties. Begrijp ik hier dus uit dat de Koranische waarheid alleen in het volle licht kan treden als er het denk- en reflectiewerk van de theologie overheen is gegaan. Dat denk- en reflectiewerk moet dan echter wel terugleiden naar een algemeen geldige Openbaringsclaim. Juist ja. Ben ik dan door God Zelf of toch eigenlijk door theologen verlost? 




> We moeten als moslims de schijnheilige (post)moderne seculier-humanist/atheist er op wijzen dat nu hij de mensheid voor losgeld ter gijzeling heeft gegeven aan de houder van macht (de territoriale staat), onze zielen heeft verkocht aan de Mephistopheles van amoraliteit (moderne wetenschap en technologie), het killer instinct van de mens heeft gedoopt in de kerk van de Realpolitik, hij in geen positie verkeerd om te claimen dat hij de verdediger is van het menselijk geweten. Het anti- normatieve of anti- conceptionalisme wat de moderniteit zo vurig propageert, door feitelijk de menselijke realiteit te kaderen in geschiedenis is niet meer dan de wraakzuchtige poging tot eliminatie van het transcendente. Tegenover dit relativisme en nihilisme dient de islamitische theologie de radicale transcendentie van G-d te beschermen.


Als je werkelijk dialoog zoekt lijkt het me beter om woorden als "schijnheilig" te vermijden. Dit soort woorden werken nogal eens als een boemerang die dubbel zo hard bij jezelf terugkomt. Het killer instinct van de mens is in de geschiedenis ook nogal eens gedoopt in de kerk van Christus, maar stiekem evengoed varend onder de vlag van machtswellust en imperialisme. Op precies dezelfde manier heeft het 'Allahu Akbar' nogal eens letterlijk geklonken. 
Dat er in onze dagen in vele kringen erg naar wordt gestreefd het transcendente te elimineren, en dat hier en daar op bepaaldelijk arrogante gronden, zal ik overigens zeker niet ontkennen. 




> De crises die aan het licht zijn gekomen door de hedendaagse filosofien duiden erop dat moderniteit niet langer kan functioneren als doctrine, moderniteit geen coherente wereldvisie of betekenisvolle kosmologie bezit. Dat alle normatieve claims van moderniteit, haar zovele recepten voor maatschappelijke Utopias, niet meer is dan culturele en historische vooringenomenheid van de dominante civilisatie. Elke dialoog tussen Islam en postmodernisme, tussen een doctrine van Transcendentie en Waarheid en een anti-doctrine die fundamenteel is in het verwerpen van universele alsook transcendente waarheid, is een contradictio in terminis. Alleen een getuchtigd modernisme dat kennis heeft genomen van haar beperkingen (en deze ook accepteert) om te komen tot een kosmologie en wereldvisie, dat haar rol en medeplichtigheid in de conceptie en executie van het imperialistische project onder ogen wil zien en niet op voorhand de transcendente referent verwerpt, kan een partner zijn in een toekomstige dialoog met Islam.


Mee eens, en dat geldt zeker net zo voor Christendom en Jodendom.

----------


## mark61

> Mee eens, en dat geldt zeker net zo voor Christendom en Jodendom.


Dat jij zo'n tekst begrijpt.

Wat betekent 'moderniteit' precies? Meneer smijt maar met vaagheden die eigenlijk niets betekenen.

Moderniteit en kosmologie, lamenietlachen.

----------


## Wortel

> Dat jij zo'n tekst begrijpt.


Alles is interpretatie, natuurlijk.  :knipoog: 




> Moderniteit en kosmologie, lamenietlachen.


Het klinkt allemaal wat massief, zeker. Maar de globale beweging dacht ik wel te kunnen volgen. Als er wordt gesproken over een getuchtigd modernisme dat zich bewust wordt van zijn grenzen, dan spits ik mijn oren.

----------


## mark61

> Het klinkt allemaal wat massief, zeker. Maar de globale beweging dacht ik wel te kunnen volgen. Als er wordt gesproken over een getuchtigd modernisme dat zich bewust wordt van zijn grenzen, dan spits ik mijn oren.



Ow vertel? Je bent gevoelig voor Schrifttaal?  :hihi: 

Als ik 'getuchtigd' hoor denk ik meteen: die vent is geschift.

Het enige wat ik lees is: ongelovigen zijn dom en arrogant. Tsja.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alles is interpretatie, natuurlijk. 
> 
> 
> 
> Het klinkt allemaal wat massief, zeker. Maar de globale beweging dacht ik wel te kunnen volgen. Als er wordt gesproken over een getuchtigd modernisme dat zich bewust wordt van zijn grenzen, dan spits ik mijn oren.


Moet ik hieruit begrijpen, dat ik mij door reizigers in premoderne Absolute Waar- en Eeuwigheden op mijn grenzen moet laten wijzen ?
Een beetje bizar.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nogmaals: de pijlers onder het Christendom zijn de ervaringen van en de openbaringen aan de eerste volgelingen van Jezus. Op hun schouders staat alle denkarbeid die daarnaa heeft plaatsgevonden. Lees dit eens door: 
> 
> _U kent het bekende adagium van Anselmus van Canterbury over de theologie als fides
> quaerens intellectum, theologie is geloof op zoek naar inzicht. Anders gezegd: theologie is
> wetenschappelijke reflectie op de openbaring en ervaring van Gods liefde. 
> _



In dat geval bedrijven Freud of Nietzsche niet veel anders dan een voortzetting van de theologie met andere middelen, of zie ik dat te simpel ?

----------


## Wortel

> Moet ik hieruit begrijpen, dat ik mij door reizigers in premoderne Absolute Waar- en Eeuwigheden op mijn grenzen moet laten wijzen ?
> Een beetje bizar.


Als je die reizigers kenschetst als handelsreizigers in Absolute Waarheden dan evenmin op die manier zo massief. Ik ben echter wel de overtuiging toegedaan dat zij een Werkelijkheid op het spoor waren die de huidige handelsreizigers in Absolute Waarheden -met name die van "alle godsgeloof is van lotje getikt"- ook hun grens kunnen wijzen. Elke waarheidsclaim, zeker als die iets willen zeggen over de dingen betreffende eeuwige waarheden, hanteren nu eenmaal een eigen kentheorie. Naar mijn overtuiging woont het -filosofisch gesproken- Transcendente Tegenover boven dit menselijke bezig zijn. 




> In dat geval bedrijven Freud of Nietzsche niet veel anders dan een voortzetting van de theologie met andere middelen, of zie ik dat te simpel ?


Sinds "de dood van God" gaat het in de filosofie bijna alleen nog maar over God dus in die zin denk ik dat je het zeker niet te simpel ziet. 




> Ow vertel? Je bent gevoelig voor Schrifttaal? 
> Als ik 'getuchtigd' hoor denk ik meteen: die vent is geschift.
> Het enige wat ik lees is: ongelovigen zijn dom en arrogant. Tsja.


Ik zou liever willen zeggen dat ik in het geval van dit soort postings naarstig op zoek ben naar de sleutels tot het verstaan van deze wollige taal. 
Getuchtigd is natuurlijk een zeer belegen woord dat ik in mijn eigen werk nooit gebruik. Ik krijg dat woord eenvoudig ook niet meer uit mijn bek. Maar evengoed is het een bestaand woord dat toch een betekenis heeft.
Dat van die domheid lees ik tussen de regels door en dan moet ik bekennen dat ik liever naast een Bertrand Russell zou willen wonen dan naast een relizweefneef als Jimmy Swaggert. Maar dat sommige ongodisten stinkend arrogant zijn, tja, daarin doen deze sommigen echt niet onder voor de Swaggerts van deze aarde.

----------


## At Ayt

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem
> 
> Ho ho, not so fast. Ik heb niet gezegd dat Makdisi staat te liegen. Ik vertrouw alleen geen orientalisten en ik wil die magere bronnen eerst afwachten, het is nu een beetje een hype geworden op de soefie sites, dus ik verwacht wel dat er van de andere kant nog meer onderzoek naar wordt gedaan.
> 
> Sorry Ayt maar tot dan gaat het er bij mij niet in.............


de auteur Muhammad Abdul Haq Ansari is net als jij van mening dat imaam taymiyyah geen soefie was :

"...most probably Ibn Taymiyah was not associated with any silsilah. Prof. Makdisi's evidence for his affiliation with the Qadiriyah order is not convincing." 

hij heeft een interessant stukje geschreven over imaam taymiyyah's standpunt over soefisme :

*Sufism and Shari'ah*
*A Study of Shaykh Ahmad Sirhindi's Effort to Reform Sufism*
blz. 130-138
Chapter Five: 
*Ibn Taymiyah and Sufism*

The popular image of Shaykh Ibn Taymiyah, which early Western writers on Islam in modern times have considerably helped to build up, is that he criticises Sufism indiscriminately, is totally against the Sufis, and sees no place for Sufism in Islam. Nothing of this, however, is correct. Ibn Taymiyah, to be sure, is a most thorough and most incisive critic of Sufism; and his criticism is not limited to a few philosophical doctrines or some popular practices, as some writers have held, but covers the entire field of Sufi thought and life. But he is certainly not indiscriminate; at times, he is bitter, but on the whole sympathetic. And far from saying that Sufism has no place in Islam, he moves to define the perimeters of an Islamic Sufism.

Ibn Taymiyah's general attitude to Sufism is disclosed in this passage: 'Some people accept everything of Sufism, what is right as well as what is wrong; others reject it totally, both what is wrong and what is right, as some scholars of kalam and fiqh do. The right attitude towards Sufism, or any other thing, is to accept what is in agreement with the Qur'an and the Sunnah, and reject what does not agree.

Ibn Taymiyah applies this principle of judicious criticism to Sufi ideas, practices and personalities. He divides the Sufis into three categories. In the first category of Sufis whom he calls masha'ikh 'I-Islam, masha'ikh 'I-Kitab wa ‘l-Sunnah and a'immat 'l-huda, he mentions: 

Fudayl b. 'lyad (d. 187/803), 
Ibrahim b. Adham (d. 160/777), 
Shaqiq 'l-Balkhi (d. 194/ 810), 
Abu Sulayman '1-Darani (d. 215/831), 
Ma'ruf ‘l-Karkhi (d. 200/815), 
Bishr 'l-Hafl (d. 227/841), 
Sari 'l-Saqati (d. 257/871), 
al-Junayd b. Muhammad (d. 297/909), 
Sahl b. 'Abd Allah 'l-Tustari (d. 283/897) 
and 'Amr b. 'Uthman 'l-Makki (d. 291/904). 
Later Sufis whom he places in this category are: 
'Abd 'l-Qadir 'l-jilani (d. 561/1.166), 
Shaykh Hammad 'l-Dabbas (d. 525/1130), 
and Shaykh Abu 'l-Bayan (d. 551/1156). 

These Sufis, Ibn Taymiyah says, were never intoxicated, did not lose their sense of discrimination, or said or did anything against the Qur'an and the Sunnah. Their lives and experiences conformed with the Shari'ah (mustaqim ‘l-ahwal).

The second category consists of those Sufis whose 'experience of fana' and intoxication (sukr) weakened their sense of discrimination, and made them utter words that they later realised to be erroneous when they became sober'. Some if them also did things under intoxication of which the Shari'ah does not approve, but sooner or later they became sober and lived well. In this category Ibn Taymiyah mentions the names of: 

Abu Yazid 'I-Bistami (d. 261/875), 
Abu 'l-Husayn 'I-Nfiri (d. 295/907) 
and Abu Bakr '1-Shibli (d. 334/946). 

But he neither censures their experience of fana' and sukr, nor condemns what they said or did in that state. Instead, he offers apology for them on the ground that they were intoxicated (sukran), and had lost control over reason. 

His criticism is directed to the third category of Sufis who have believed in ideas and expounded doctrines which contradict Islamic principles, or who have indulged in practices which are condemned by the Shari'ah. The first Sufi in this group is al-Halldj (d. 309/922). Ibn Taymiyah says that al-Hallaj believed in the doctrine of particular incarnation (hulal khass) on the pattern of the Christian belief regarding Jesus. He also charges him with indulging in practices such as magic and sorcery. 
Next to al-Hallaj, the Sufis who draw strong criticism from Ibn Taymiyah are the ones who expound the doctrine of One Being (wahdat 'l-wujud), such as:

Ibn 'l-‘Arabi (d. 638/1240), 
Sadr 'l-Din 'I-Qunawi (d. 672/1273), 
Ibn Sab'in (d. 668/1269) 
and Tilimsani (d. 690/1291). 

Ibn Taymiyah discusses the basic concepts of wahdat 'l-wujud which they hold in common, mentions the points on which they differ, examines them on rational grounds and points out their incompatibility with Islamic principles.
Ibn 'l-'Arabi, who is the central figure in this context, Ibn Taymiyah subjects to detailed criticism. He is, however, fair to recognise that 'of all the exponents of wanhat 'l-wujud he is closer to Islam, that many of his ideas are correct, that he distinguishes between the Manifest (al-Zahir) and the objects of manifestation (mazahir), and accepts the commands and the prohibitions (of the Shar') and other principles as they are. He recommends many things in suluk which Sufi leaders have prescribed concerning good behaviour and devotion. This is why a number of people draw upon his writings in their suluk and benefit from them, even though they do not know their real import.'

Ibn Taymiyah criticises Ibn 'l-'Arabi for believing that wujud (being/existence) is one, that the wujud of the world is the same as the wujud of God, and that the objects are God's determinations. He thinks that Ibn 'l-'Arabi cannot explain the difference between God and the world with reference to the essences of things which have no footing in existence. Though he does not say that their difference is subjective, as Tilimsani does, a lot of things, Ibn Taymiyah points out, follow from the basic principles of his wahdat 'l-wujud which are reprehensible and contradict the essentials of Islam.

For instance, the doctrine identifies the existence of everything, however sordid and filthy, with the existence of God, and ascribes all the attributes of things, good and bad, to Him. It is God who is beautiful and ugly; perfect and imperfect, righteous and wicked; it is He who believes in everything, true and false, faith and infidelity; it is He who commits right and wrong, feels pleasure and pain, is rewarded or punished, and is happy or miserable. This is not an inference, Ibn Taymiyah says, from Ibn 'l-'Arabi's doctrine, but what he has himself stated.

Ibn 'I-'Arabi's doctrine contradicts the basic principles of Islam: it justifies polytheism and idolatry, denies any real difference between tawhid and shirk, and dubs the prophets' call to worship one God as their trick (makr). He subscribes to the baseless idea of 'the Seal of the Saints' (khatm 'l-awliya'), claims that position for himself, asserts that his wanhat 'l-wujud is the absolute truth, and all other beliefs are partially true, and that the prophets including the Seal of the Prophets (khatim 'l-Nabi'in) get truth from him, although he receives the Shar' from the Prophet and is subject to his authority. He invokes the pre-ordination (qadr) of God to condone wrong beliefs and evil practices, and explains away punishment in the Hereafter. Ibn Taymiyah denounces these ideas as kufr and zandaqah, but he does not find fault with Ibn 'I-'Arabi's life and behaviour. Of the expounders of wahdat 'l-wujud, there is only one, Tilimsani, whom he calls wicked (fajir) for his antinomian attitudes.

Ibn Taymiyah has nothing against the Sufi experience of fana' and baqa' as such. He notes that it happens to the travellers of the Sufi path. They become so immersed in God that they forget themselves and the world, and feel that they have lost themselves and become one with God. This is the state of self-effacement (istilam) and union (jam'). Many Sufis in this state lose their sense of discrimination and pronounce: 'I am God' and 'Glory to me!' Some make loud claims: 'I would put my tents at the Jahannam' (to save men); others commit objectionable acts. Ibn Taymiyah says that such words and behaviour are not to be censured, and the Sufi should be excused on the ground that he is not in his proper senses.

Ibn Taymiyah calls this experience fana' shuhudi, because it is a matter of perception (shuhud) only. The Sufi sees that he has lost himself and become one with God. It does not mean that he is really one with God or that he believes that he is one with Him. The experience may, however, lead and has led Sufis to believe that they are one with God. The belief may take different forms: One is that God has entered into the Sufi as al-Hallaj believed, or that He has entered into the world. The other is that God and the world are really One Being, and there is no difference between the servant and the Lord. This is the fana' wujudi of the people who believe in wahdat 'l-wujud. They develop this belief, Ibn Taymiyah says, 'due to the weakness of their heart which fails to see things as they are, and does not perceive the difference in union or multiplicity in unity'.

Neither of these two fana's was known to the Prophet or his Companions. Ibn Taymiyah observes: 'The Companions had a perfect faith and a strong conviction. They did not lose their reason, nor went into a swoon; they never felt intoxication, experienced effacement, or became mad with love. These things first appeared at the time of the tabi'in (the following generation) among the devotees ('ubbad) of Basra. He further observes that 'the fana' which we get in the books of sober Sufis like Shaykh 'l-Islam, 'Abdullah I-Ansan (d. 481/1088) and the Sufis before him is the fana' shuhudi, even though some of them have entertained wrong ideas about it'.

Some Sufis are, for instance, so intensely conscious of God's absolute power and His complete control over the world, or His pre-ordination of things and events (qadr) that they hold back from calling things good and bad as the Shari`ah does. They are so overwhelmed by God's qadr that they do not see a place for His amr (law), or are so immersed in the vision of His lordship (rububiyah) that they do not move to fulfil the demands of His divinity (uluhiyah). Some do not see any room for supplication (du'a), or any justification for preaching and jihad. They believe that their task is to resign themselves to every decree of God, and accept everything good or bad. They refuse to make any effort to correct what is wrong, or fight what is evil. Ibn Taymiyah discusses these mistaken ideas at length, exposes their fallacy in the light of the Qur'an and Sunnah, and offers a rational view of pre-ordination (qadr) and Divine rule. He praises Sufis like 'Abd 'I-Qadir 'l-Jilani who did not fall into these errors, who believed in qadr but also adhered to the Shar', who were intensely conscious of God's rule, yet worked against that which was false and evil. One of the main objects of his Commentary on a part of Shaykh al-Jilani's Futuh 'l-Ghayb is to show how he has steered clear of the dilemma into which others have got themselves.

Some Sufis consider that fana' shuhudi is the goal of Sufism. Even Shaykh 'Abdullah I-Ansari, the author of Manazil 'l-Sa'irin, notwithstanding his greatness, held the same view. This is, however, the goal of imperfect Sufis (qasirin). The Sufi has to go, Ibn Taymiyah says, beyond fana' shuhudi, and disentangle himself the second time (farq thani), reaffirm his servanthood, and carry out the will of God in such a way as if he has no will of his own. The goal of the perfect Sufi is the effacement of will, fana' iradi, which he defines as a state in which 'one loses every interest in what God does not command, engages in what He orders, turns away from every other worship and worships God alone, gives up every other obedience and obeys Him only, depends on nobody except Him, loves only Him and His Prophet, fears Him alone, seeks nobody's help but His, and tries to please no one but Him'. This is the fana' which the Qur'an and the Sunnah teach. Ibn Taymiyah calls it fana' dini and fana' shar'i, and says that this is the state of the prophets and their companions, and the state of the rightly-guided Sufis.

Ibn Taymiyah does not deny extra-revelatory ways of Divine guidance or kashf. Referring to the Qur'anic verse (42: 51), he says God talks to man in three ways: from behind a veil, through an angelic messenger, or through secret communication The wall shares the last one; the first two are for the prophet alone. But the Sufi kashf is not infallible and certain. Certitude belongs only to the prophetic wahy. Ibn Taymiyah quotes a number of Sufis on this point. Abu 'l-Hasan 'I-Shadhili (d. 656/1258), for instance, said: `We have been assured of the truth of the Qur'an and the Sunnah; but the truth which is revealed in kashf and inspiration (ilham) is not guaranteed.

Ibn Taymiyah doubts the efficacy of the gnostic way in knowing reality through purification of the heart of which al-Ghazali talks a lot. He remarks: 'A Christian monk, when he polishes his soul, sees in it the image of Trinity, and is addressed through it. Since he had the image of Trinity before, his soul when polished by devotions, sees the image in vision. On the other hand, a Muslim who loves God and the Prophet sees the Prophet in a dream as he believes him to be, and sees God in a dream as he imagines Him.' But he does not reject the gnostic method altogether. 'A section of people of kalam and reason', he says, 'reject many of the things that (al-Ghazali) has said, and think that devotion and purification of the heart does not contribute to know*ledge. They are certainly wrong. The truth is that piety and purification of the heart are some of the great means of acquiring knowledge. He, however, denies that it is a way by itself, a self-authenticating means of knowledge, reliable and certain. 'One has to abide', he says, 'by the Qur'an and Sunnah, in knowledge and ' action; no one can possibly know what the prophet has said of transcendental realities directly by himself, independent of the agency of prophecy. And no one can dispense with what the prophet has communicated concerning matters of reality. The word of the prophet is self- authenticating, and the kashf or the opinion of anyone cannot rule on it.'

In matters of worship and rituals (qurb), kashf has no role at all: 'The forms of qurb and worship (ibadat) are known only through the prophets, and there is nothing haram except what God has forbidden, and there is nothing din except what He has prescribed.' Kashf may, however, have a say in cases where arguments from the principal sources of the Shari'ah collide, and one is at a loss to decide as to what is the proper course. In such cases kashf or inspiration (ilham) is a stronger reason than an unsound (da`if) hadith or a weak analogy (qiyas). Ibn Taymiyah writes: 'Those who say that ilham does not count at all are wrong; and those who think that it is an approved way (shar') of knowing are also wrong. When the salik after taking all the clear arguments of the Shari`ah into consideration fails to come to a judgement, his inspiration may be an argument for him, provided he is pious and has right motives. At times kashf is a stronger argument than a far-fetched analogy, unsound hadith, weak opinion, and istishab on which the followers of a fiqh school so much rely. 

The greatness of a wall lies not in fana' wujudi or shuhudi; it lies in serving God. 'Man is the servant of God, and in the service of God lies his perfection and glory. The more one serves God, the more perfect one is. If he thinks that he can transcend the boundaries of servanthood, or that is a mark of perfection, he is most ignorant, and farthest removed from the right path.

The measure of a wall's greatness is his faith and his obedience to God. Miracles are no criterion. 'The revelation of secrets (kashf) or the control over events (tasarruf), are not necessarily better than those acts which do not produce them. If a kashf and tasarruf is not helpful for religion it is a worldly thing: a lot of infidels, pagans and men of the Book, (ahl 'l-Kitab) perform them, whereas many Muslims don't. 'The best of the walis of God are those who follow the Prophet most closely: that is why Abu Bakr is the greatest wall after the prophets. 
Ibn Taymiyah does not oppose the tariqah of the Sufis as such, neither their concentration on some approved ways, nor adoption of new ones, provided they do not fall into the category of unauthorised innovation (bid'at). He does not object, for instance, to the experience of fana' and union; what he requires is that one should not make it the goal of Sufism, or entertain mistaken ideas about it. He would not object to intensification of some approved forms of dhikr, or reliance on some methods for purifying the soul, with the neglect of others, provided it is within the limits of the Shari`ah. A Sufi may, for instance, withdraw temporarily to a cloister (khalwah), provided he observes the salat in assembly and the Friday prayer, and renders his essential obligations. Ibn Taymiyah would insist that these practices should not change or alter the values of things which the Sharl'ah normally attaches to them. 'There is no way to God', he says, 'except following the Prophet externally and internally'.

The way to know what the inner realities (haqa'iq) of religion such as renunciation (zuhd), abstinence (wara'), love (mahabbah), trust (tawakkul), resignation (rida), sincerity (ikhlas), thankfulness (shukr) and patience (sabr) are, is the Qur'an, the Sunnah of the Prophet, and the lives of the Companions. The more one moves away from this period, the more is the meaning of these realities influenced by external factors, such as philosophical ideas, Sufi practices and experiences, doubtful traditions and ascetic tendencies. 

I have stated Shaykh Ibn Taymiyah's views on Sufism as faithfully as I could. I hope that this presentation will remove many wrong notions that people have regarding his attitude towards Sufism. Ibn Taymiyah does not oppose Sufism as such, nor is he a sworn enemy of the Sufis. He does condemn Sufis like al-Hallaj, Ibn 'l-'Arabi and Tilimsani, but he also applauds others like Fudayl, Junayd and 'Abd 'I-Qddir. He does not object to the Sufi experience of fana' and union (jam'), but he does object to making absorption in that experience (fana' shuhudi) the goal of Sufism, or talk, on that basis, of hulud or expounding wahdat 'l-wujud. He is not against the Sufi tariqah as such, their concentration on dhikr and fikr, or their sayr and suluk. He is critical only of some ways of dhikr, such as the dhikr merely of the word Allah or Huwa (He), because the dhikrs which the Qur'an and the Sunnah have taught us are meaningful sentences, not simply a name or a pronoun. This, in his view, is a bid'at and should be avoided. He is not even opposed to the idea of walayat or wali in the particular sense in which Sufis use the terms. He would, however, oppose with all force, and very rightly, the idea that the wali can dispense with the Shari'ah or claim any kind of independence from the prophet. Ibn Taymiyah does not reject kashf either: but he does not consider it to be an independent source for the knowledge of reality or value.

----------


## Wortel

Nog even een filmpje waarom ik Swaggert een relizweefneef vind. Overigens -even terugkerend naar het hoofdtopic- was het met dit heerschap dat Achmed Deedat zijn discussies over de drie-eenheid voerde. Dit om maar even aan te geven op wat voor fundamentalistische theologie Achmed Deedat reageerde en hoe krom dat weer was in zijn voorstelling van wat de drie-eenheid nu eigenlijk voor een ding is.

[ame="http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=U8CrabYgivQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Jimmy Swaggart nut case Cult leader says he would kill a gay[/ame]

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dat er in onze dagen in vele kringen erg naar wordt gestreefd het transcendente te elimineren, en dat hier en daar op bepaaldelijk arrogante gronden, zal ik overigens zeker niet ontkennen.<...>





> <...>Maar dat sommige ongodisten stinkend arrogant zijn, tja, daarin doen deze sommigen echt niet onder voor de Swaggerts van deze aarde.<...>


Achter dat uitgestreken beleefde smoelwerk van jou gaat volgens mij uiteindelijk ook de 8e eeuwse kamelendrijver schuil die vindt dat ongelovigen hun plaats moeten kennen.

----------


## ronald

> Achter dat uitgestreken beleefde smoelwerk van jou gaat volgens mij uiteindelijk ook de 8e eeuwse kamelendrijver schuil die vindt dat ongelovigen hun plaats moeten kennen.


Vind ik ook. Gaan ongelovigen opeens vertellen wat geloof is? Eer atheisten zich capabel achten het geloof te niet te doen behoren ze toch echt eerst te weten wat dat inhoudt. Het blijft anders zo'n zwam discussie over iets wat ze eigenlijk niet weten. Moet je op de universiteit komen met je achterlijke kennis over wetenschappelijke onderwerpen. Schoppen ze toch meteen op straat. Daar is inderdaad diens plaats. Ga je maar eerst bijscholen zouden ze je naschreeuwen.

Je opmerking heeft wel iets irritatie in zich. Hoe komt dat? Ben je van mening dat je wel deskundig bent?

----------


## Wortel

> Achter dat uitgestreken beleefde smoelwerk van jou gaat volgens mij uiteindelijk ook de 8e eeuwse kamelendrijver schuil die vindt dat ongelovigen hun plaats moeten kennen.


Laat ik je een verhaal vertellen over een kamelendrijver. Hij heette Khalil en was 20ste eeuws. Hij vertelde me dat hij wist waarom het smoelwerk van kamelen je zo arrogant aankijken. In de Islam heeft Allah Ta'ala 99 namen. De kameel kijkt echter zo arrogant omdat hij denkt dat hij als enige op aarde de 100ste naam van God kent. "En", zei hij, "zolang kamelen zo kijken is er niets aan de hand, maar als mensen zo gaan kijken dan worden mensen beschadigd en kunnen er zelfs doden vallen". 
Ook sommige(!) ongelovigen denken wel heel erg de honderdste naam van Allah te kennen, in die zin dat ze denken dat ze dat het grote geheim van de Onbenoembare zo in hun achterzak hebben, dat ze het nu wel bij het oud vuil kunnen zetten. Wanneer je die houding aanneemt kijk je naar mijn idee dus als een kameel.

----------


## ronald

> Laat ik je een verhaal vertellen over een kamelendrijver. Hij heette Khalil en was 20ste eeuws. Hij vertelde me dat hij wist waarom het smoelwerk van kamelen je zo arrogant aankijken. In de Islam heeft Allah Ta'ala 99 namen. De kameel kijkt echter zo arrogant omdat hij denkt dat hij als enige op aarde de 100ste naam van God kent. "En", zei hij, "zolang kamelen zo kijken is er niets aan de hand, maar als mensen zo gaan kijken dan worden mensen beschadigd en kunnen er zelfs doden vallen". 
> Ook sommige(!) ongelovigen denken wel heel erg de honderdste naam van Allah te kennen, in die zin dat ze denken dat ze dat het grote geheim van de Onbenoembare zo in hun achterzak hebben, dat ze het nu wel bij het oud vuil kunnen zetten. Wanneer je die houding aanneemt kijk je naar mijn idee dus als een kameel.


 :lol: 

Ben bang dat ze zullen blijven ontkennen. Een goede spiegel is moeilijk te krijgen...en dan nog moet je erin kijken.

----------


## At Ayt

> Achter dat uitgestreken beleefde smoelwerk van jou gaat volgens mij uiteindelijk ook de 8e eeuwse kamelendrijver schuil die vindt dat ongelovigen hun plaats moeten kennen.


en achter jouw uitgestreken polder-smoeltje schuilt een reli-fundie dat een zo'n negatief mogelijk beeld wilt uitdragen van athesten.. de karikatuur die jij hier steeds neerzet van een athest kan gewoon niet echt zijn.. zo extremistisch, vijandig, provocerend en stomzinnig jij uit de hoek komt moet wel gespeeld zijn.. 
trek je zwarte kousen maar weer aan en laat je ware aard zien..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Achter dat uitgestreken beleefde smoelwerk van jou gaat volgens mij uiteindelijk ook de 8e eeuwse kamelendrijver schuil die vindt dat ongelovigen hun plaats moeten kennen.
> 
> 
> Laat ik je een verhaal vertellen over een kamelendrijver. Hij heette Khalil en was 20ste eeuws. Hij vertelde me dat hij wist waarom het smoelwerk van kamelen je zo arrogant aankijken. In de Islam heeft Allah Ta'ala 99 namen. De kameel kijkt echter zo arrogant omdat hij denkt dat hij als enige op aarde de 100ste naam van God kent. "En", zei hij, "zolang kamelen zo kijken is er niets aan de hand, maar als mensen zo gaan kijken dan worden mensen beschadigd en kunnen er zelfs doden vallen". 
> Ook sommige(!) ongelovigen denken wel heel erg de honderdste naam van Allah te kennen, in die zin dat ze denken dat ze dat het grote geheim van de Onbenoembare zo in hun achterzak hebben, dat ze het nu wel bij het oud vuil kunnen zetten. Wanneer je die houding aanneemt kijk je naar mijn idee dus als een kameel.


Een bijzonder onderhoudend verhaal, hoewel wat mij persoonlijk betreft de plank volledig misslaand omdat ik niet pretendeer op eigen kracht ook maar iets van welke Onbenoembare dan ook te weten, mocht die bestaan. Ik baseer me uitsluitend op het algemeen bekende woestijnreligieuze geloofsgoed. 
Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ook sommige(!) ongelovigen denken wel heel erg de honderdste naam van Allah te kennen, in die zin dat ze denken dat ze dat het grote geheim van de Onbenoembare zo in hun achterzak hebben, dat ze het nu wel bij het oud vuil kunnen zetten. Wanneer je die houding aanneemt kijk je naar mijn idee dus als een kameel.


- De ? Waarom niet Het ? Daar spreekt veel voor en weinig tegen.
- Een onopgelost, ja zelfs een onoplosbaar geheim is niet noodzakelijkerwijs groot.

Godisten en Ongodisten kiezen in beide gevallen verschillende opties.
Ingewikkelder kan ik het met de beste wil van de wereld niet maken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem

Interessant stuk inderdaad Ayt




> Ibn Taymiyah's general attitude to Sufism is disclosed in this passage: 'Some people accept everything of Sufism, what is right as well as what is wrong; others reject it totally, both what is wrong and what is right, as some scholars of kalam and fiqh do. The right attitude towards Sufism, or any other thing, is to accept what is in agreement with the Qur'an and the Sunnah, and reject what does not agree.



Ja dat lijkt me waar.




> Ibn Taymiyah has nothing against the Sufi experience of fana' and baqa' as such. He notes that it happens to the travellers of the Sufi path. They become so immersed in God that they forget themselves and the world, and feel that they have lost themselves and become one with God. This is the state of self-effacement (istilam) and union (jam'). Many Sufis in this state lose their sense of discrimination and pronounce: 'I am God' and 'Glory to me!' Some make loud claims: 'I would put my tents at the Jahannam' (to save men); others commit objectionable acts. Ibn Taymiyah says that such words and behaviour are not to be censured, and the Sufi should be excused on the ground that he is not in his proper senses.


In bovenstaande stuk door jou geplaatst lijkt het net alsof fanaa' toegestaan is, terwijl uit zijn fatawa blijkt dat als de toestand gecreeerd wordt door harame vormen van aanbidding of het ronddraaien, dansen in cirkels dit geenszins toegestaan is:




> Majmoo’ al-Fataawa, 8/313 
> 
> Moreover, this excuse can only be accepted when a man reaches that state of oblivion involuntarily. If he does it deliberately, however, he is undoubtedly to be blamed for doing that, such as if he drinks alcohol or starts to dance in the circle of dhikr until he reaches a state of oblivion. 
> 
> Shaykh al-Islam [Ibn Taymiyah] said: 
> 
> But some of those who have this experience may become intoxicated and irrational when in that state of oblivion, in which state they may say things like “Glory be to me” or “There is nothing in this cloak except Allaah” and other such words that were narrated from Abu Yazeed al-Bistaami. Whatever an intoxicated person says is to be overlooked; it should not be narrated or told to others, if his intoxication has not come about through haraam means such as forbidden acts of worship or performing acts of worship in ways that are not allowed. But if the cause of intoxication is something haraam, then the intoxicated person is no longer to be excused. In this regard there is no difference between physical and spiritual intoxication. 
> 
> Majmoo’ al-Fataawa, 2/461 
> ...


Barakalahoefiek!

Snow

----------


## sjaen

> - De ? Waarom niet Het ? Daar spreekt veel voor en weinig tegen.
> - Een onopgelost, ja zelfs een onoplosbaar geheim is niet noodzakelijkerwijs groot.
> 
> Godisten en Ongodisten kiezen in beide gevallen verschillende opties.
> Ingewikkelder kan ik het met de beste wil van de wereld niet maken.


Het onbenoembare :duim: 

 :wijs:  de Bron van Zijn

----------


## Wortel

> De ? Waarom niet Het ? Daar spreekt veel voor en weinig tegen.


Hoezo spreekt er veel voor en weinig tegen "Het"? Waar komt de beduchtheid voor "De" vandaan? Heeft dat toch weer te maken met het idee dat een "De" de persoonlijke vrijheid van de mens meer zou beknotten dan een "Het"? 

Voor mij geld dat ik met dat "De" uitdruk dat de Bron van Zijn zich ook in liefde uitstrekt naar mij persoonlijk. Een "Het" geeft voor mij in die zin nog maar de helft van het hele verhaal. Een Bron van Zijn die er bij het ontstaan van de wereld was is allemaal heel mooi, maar daar ben ik verder niet bij geweest. En of die Bron van Zijn alle sterren van oorsprong af in de hand houdt? Weet ik veel. Ik ben nooit goed geweest in algebra. Maar dat die Bron zich over alle eeuwen en schepsels heen ook uitstrekt naar jou en mij, dt is hoe ik de Onbenoembare heb mogen ervaren. Vandaar "De" en niet "Het".

----------


## Wortel

> Een bijzonder onderhoudend verhaal, hoewel wat mij persoonlijk betreft de plank volledig misslaand omdat ik niet pretendeer op eigen kracht ook maar iets van welke Onbenoembare dan ook te weten, mocht die bestaan. Ik baseer me uitsluitend op het algemeen bekende woestijnreligieuze geloofsgoed.


Op mij geeft het de indruk dat je je baseert op de algemeen bekende karikaturen die rondgaan, magoed. 




> Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?


Wat hoor jij mij zeggen als ik een filmpje plaats van Jimmy Swaggert die heel wat meer beantwoordt aan de voorstelling van zaken zoals je die hierboven uitserveert?

----------


## sjaen

> Hoezo spreekt er veel voor en weinig tegen "Het"? Waar komt de beduchtheid voor "De" vandaan? Heeft dat toch weer te maken met het idee dat een "De" de persoonlijke vrijheid van de mens meer zou beknotten dan een "Het"?


au contraire




> Voor mij geld dat ik met dat "De" uitdruk dat de Bron van Zijn zich ook in liefde uitstrekt naar mij persoonlijk. Een "Het" geeft voor mij in die zin nog maar de helft van het hele verhaal. Een Bron van Zijn die er bij het ontstaan van de wereld was is allemaal heel mooi, maar daar ben ik verder niet bij geweest. En of die Bron van Zijn alle sterren van oorsprong af in de hand houdt? Weet ik veel. Ik ben nooit goed geweest in algebra. Maar dat die Bron zich over alle eeuwen en schepsels heen ook uitstrekt naar jou en mij, dt is hoe ik de Onbenoembare heb mogen ervaren. Vandaar "De" en niet "Het".


Jammer dat we het daar niet bij kunnen laten.

Het onderwerp van deze draad is 'Het trinity debat' . Enkele pag. terug vertelt Snowwhite: "En ook al denk jij dat je niet op dezelfde gronden gelooft als ik, ik heb voor de orthodoxe richting ZELF gekozen na jaren onderzoek, geloof me, ook jouw versie van het geloof, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, wordt belachelijk gemaakt. Daarom zei ik dat wij (behalve de triniteit) veel meer gemeen hebben met elkaar dan humanisten, hoe graag jij je dan ook als anders dan ik profileert"

Zou ze zelf in de gaten hebben dat ze door 'de Drie Eenheid' met een veeg in de prullenmand te werpen juist het hart van het Christendom belachelijk maakt?!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Waar komt de beduchtheid voor "De" vandaan? Heeft dat toch weer te maken met het idee dat een "De" de persoonlijke vrijheid van de mens meer zou beknotten dan een "Het"?


 :eyebrow: 
De ene rethorische truc is de andere waard:
Waar komt de beduchtheid voor 'Het' vandaan:



> Ik ben nooit goed geweest in algebra.


Aha. 

Er valt (gelukkig) nog wel wat meer over te zeggen maar nu even niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen,




> Zou ze zelf in de gaten hebben dat ze door 'de Drie Eenheid' met een veeg in de prullenmand te werpen juist het hart van het Christendom belachelijk maakt?!


Als je het openingstuk goed hebt gelezen op pagina 1, dan zie je dat niet iedere christen in de drie eenheid gelooft.

Ik maak helemaal niet het christendom belachelijk, ik geef aan waar de grootste verschillen liggen, naast de vele overeenkomsten die we hebben.

Jij en Wortel zitten al helemaal niet op 1 lijn want jij beweert dat God niks is zonder mensen, terwijl het andersom is, de mensen hebben God nodig, God niet de mensen.

Snow

----------


## Wortel

> Jammer dat we het daar niet bij kunnen laten.


Het lijkt me dat we daar, nadat alles is doorgesproken en gedebatteerd, uiteindelijk toch wel weer uit zullen komen. Zoals dat "De" en "Het" is dat hele debat over de drie-eenheid net zo goed uiteindelijk een persoonlijke keuze, gebaseerd op wat je in je leven het meest betrouwbaar acht. Snowwhite zegt dat hieronder zelf ook met zoveel woorden. Voor mij is het Christendom, compleet met drie-eenheid, heel wat betrouwbaarder dan de hele Sunna en Snowwhite maakt zo op haar manier haar keuzes. 




> Het onderwerp van deze draad is 'Het trinity debat' . Enkele pag. terug vertelt Snowwhite: "En ook al denk jij dat je niet op dezelfde gronden gelooft als ik, ik heb voor de orthodoxe richting ZELF gekozen na jaren onderzoek, geloof me, ook jouw versie van het geloof, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, wordt belachelijk gemaakt. Daarom zei ik dat wij (behalve de triniteit) veel meer gemeen hebben met elkaar dan humanisten, hoe graag jij je dan ook als anders dan ik profileert"


Tja. Zoals Islam en Christendom vele overeenkomsten hebben zo is ook het Humanisme doordrenkt met het ethos zoals in beginsel alle godsdiensten dat net zo hoog houden. Dus ook daar zijn vele overeenkomsten. De tijd is gelukkig voorbij dat geloof in het algemeen werd beschouwd als belachelijk. Geloof is volgens mij weer salonfhig al blijft het wel zo dat sommigen wel heel erg in een megakramp schieten als het woord 'geloof' valt. Dan putten ze zich uit in heel veel woorden om te zeggen dat ze toch echt geen geloof hebben. Dat klinkt mij dan in de oren als "ik laat me niet, zoals jullie gelovigen, met sprookjes iets wijsmaken". 




> Zou ze zelf in de gaten hebben dat ze door 'de Drie Eenheid' met een veeg in de prullenmand te werpen juist het hart van het Christendom belachelijk maakt?!


Snowwhite komt op mij over als iemand die nergens bedoelt belachelijk te maken, maar die wel heel strikte geloofs- en levensregels hanteert. Van daaruit zal ze niet anders kunnen dan zeggen wat ze zegt over de drie-eenheid. Mijn argumentatie heeft dan verder geen enkele zin en dan is het: Jij jouw geloof en ik het mijne. De drie-eenheid, of beter gezegd: het spreken over Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest is voor het Christendom onopgeefbaar en het vormt daar inderdaad het hart van. Maar nogmaals: ik beleef het niet zo dat Snowwhite deze kern belachelijk wil maken. Wie dat wel met grote venijnigheid deed was Achmed Deedat. Die heeft begin jaren negentig zelfs een boek uitgebracht om het Christendom op een heel verraderlijke en achterbakse manier aan te vallen met als sprekende titel: The Combat Kit. De naam alleen al zegt genoeg. Deze man draaide aan alle kanten, verkondigde halve waarheden teneinde hele leugens te kunnen verkopen, begreep au fond niets van het Christendom, had klaarblijkelijk nog nooit gehoord van Asbab al Nuzul in de Bijbel en associeerde vooral de eigen Islamitische catechismus het geloofsgoed van het Christendom binnen. Van openbare discussies maakte hij een kermis, net als de genoemde relizweefneef Swaggert trouwens, daarom pasten die twee qua stijl ook goed bij elkaar. 

Vergeleken bij dat dwaallicht Deedat doet Snowwhite haar naam eer aan, want zij zoekt toch nog altijd de overeenkomsten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Prettig dag nog Wortel  :Smilie:

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Sjaen,
> 
> 
> 
> Als je het openingstuk goed hebt gelezen op pagina 1, dan zie je dat niet iedere christen in de drie eenheid gelooft.
> 
> Ik maak helemaal niet het christendom belachelijk, ik geef aan waar de grootste verschillen liggen, naast de vele overeenkomsten die we hebben.
> 
> Jij en Wortel zitten al helemaal niet op 1 lijn want jij beweert dat God niks is zonder mensen, terwijl het andersom is, de mensen hebben God nodig, God niet de mensen.
> ...


Welke Christen gelooft niet in Christus?

De term "belachelijk" heb ik uit je eigen tekst overgenomen, sorry!

Inderdaad ik geloof, of liever gezegd ik vertrouw niet op/in de Bijbel, Koran en weet ik wat nog voor meer heilige boeken. Ik spreek liever over de Bron van Zijn, 'God' die niets anders dan de natuur is, of zo je wilt, de verzameling van alle wezens, alle eigenschappen en alle energien, is zelf noodzakelijkerwijs de immanente en niet te onderscheiden oorzaak van zijn gevolgen. Hij kan niet goed, kwaad, rechtvaardig, barmhartig of jaloers worden genoemd. Dat zijn eigenschappen die alleen maar bij de mens behoren. Daaruit volgt dat hij niet kan straffen en belonen. Het idee van straf en beloning kan alleen maar onwetende mensen bekoren, die zich het eenvoudige Wezen, dat 'God' wordt genoemd, alleen maar kunnen voorstellen in beelden die op geen enkele manier bij hem passen. Mensen die gebruik maken van hun oordeel, zonder die handeling met die van de verbeelding te verwarren en die het vermogen hebben om zich van de vooroordelen uit hun kinderjaren te ontdoen, zijn de enigen die zich een helder en duidelijk beeld van hem kunnen vormen. Zij stellen zich hem voor als de bron van alle Wezens, die hen zonder onderscheid voortbrengt, waarbij wat hem betreft de ene wezens geen voorkeur boven de andere verdienen en het voortbrengen van de mens hem niet meer moeite kost dan het kleinste wormpje of plantje. Ik wens er dan ook geen boekhouder, sinterklaas en slavenhandelaar van te maken! dat is in mijn ogen pas blasfemie!

----------


## sjaen

> Tja. Zoals Islam en Christendom vele overeenkomsten hebben zo is ook het Humanisme doordrenkt met het ethos zoals in beginsel alle godsdiensten dat net zo hoog houden. Dus ook daar zijn vele overeenkomsten. De tijd is gelukkig voorbij dat geloof in het algemeen werd beschouwd als belachelijk. Geloof is volgens mij weer salonfhig al blijft het wel zo dat sommigen wel heel erg in een megakramp schieten als het woord 'geloof' valt. Dan putten ze zich uit in heel veel woorden om te zeggen dat ze toch echt geen geloof hebben. Dat klinkt mij dan in de oren als "ik laat me niet, zoals jullie gelovigen, met sprookjes iets wijsmaken".


Toch mooi dat we dit hier kunnen zeggen, niet dan!





> Snowwhite komt op mij over als iemand die nergens bedoelt belachelijk te maken, maar die wel heel strikte geloofs- en levensregels hanteert. Van daaruit zal ze niet anders kunnen dan zeggen wat ze zegt over de drie-eenheid. Mijn argumentatie heeft dan verder geen enkele zin en dan is het: Jij jouw geloof en ik het mijne. De drie-eenheid, of beter gezegd: het spreken over Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest is voor het Christendom onopgeefbaar en het vormt daar inderdaad het hart van. Maar nogmaals: ik beleef het niet zo dat Snowwhite deze kern belachelijk wil maken. Wie dat wel met grote venijnigheid deed was Achmed Deedat. Die heeft begin jaren negentig zelfs een boek uitgebracht om het Christendom op een heel verraderlijke en achterbakse manier aan te vallen met als sprekende titel: The Combat Kit. De naam alleen al zegt genoeg. Deze man draaide aan alle kanten, verkondigde halve waarheden teneinde hele leugens te kunnen verkopen, begreep au fond niets van het Christendom, had klaarblijkelijk nog nooit gehoord van Asbab al Nuzul in de Bijbel en associeerde vooral de eigen Islamitische catechismus het geloofsgoed van het Christendom binnen. Van openbare discussies maakte hij een kermis, net als de genoemde relizweefneef Swaggert trouwens, daarom pasten die twee qua stijl ook goed bij elkaar. 
> 
> Vergeleken bij dat dwaallicht Deedat doet Snowwhite haar naam eer aan, want zij zoekt toch nog altijd de overeenkomsten.


Ik bewonder je volharding en geduld.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Voor mij is het Christendom, compleet met drie-eenheid, heel wat betrouwbaarder dan de hele Sunna en Snowwhite maakt zo op haar manier haar keuzes. 
> () 
> Snowwhite komt op mij over als iemand die nergens bedoelt belachelijk te maken, maar die wel heel strikte geloofs- en levensregels hanteert. Van daaruit zal ze niet anders kunnen dan zeggen wat ze zegt over de drie-eenheid.


Zij is, helaas, genoodzaakt de drieenheid als shirk te brandmerken, zoals bekend de Enige Zonde die Allah niet Kan Vergeven. Los daarvan wenst ze je een prettige dag.
Zij wenst, in Yahyah's voetspoor, verdacht te maken, niet belachelijk: ongewenste inzichten komen per definitie voort uit onzuivere motieven.
Waar n, al dan niet benoembare, Machtige is, laat byzantinisme niet op zich wachten. 
Daar komt op zijn minst een deel van mijn 'beduchtheid voor 'De' vandaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen,

Ik denk dat je het een en ander verkeerd gelezen en/of begrepen hebt:




> En ook al denk jij dat je niet op dezelfde gronden gelooft als ik, ik heb voor de orthodoxe richting ZELF gekozen na jaren onderzoek, geloof me, ook jouw versie van het geloof, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, wordt *belachelijk* gemaakt.


Hiermee reageer ik op het camping clubje, de atheisten hier op dit forum, die ons geloof (islam) belachelijk maakt en ook Wortel's versie, ook al past hij zich zo aan.

Dus het belachelijk maken slaat op wat de atheisten hier doen, en dat is ook weer een reactie op Wortel, die zegt dat de atheisten net doen alsof gelovigen per definitie niet denken.

Begrijp je het nu?

Wortel en ik zijn dus BEIDEN van mening dat de atheisten net doen alsof gelovigen per definitie niet nadenken, en in die contekst zeg ik tegen Wortel, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, (aan het humanisme), ook jouw geloof wordt belachelijk gemaakt (DOOR DE ATHEISTEN HIER DUS NIET DOOR MIJ).




> Welke Christen gelooft niet in Christus?


Als je goed het artikel op de eerste pagina zou willen lezen, wordt hier nergens door de sign2god christenen ontkent dat ze niet in Jezus Christus geloven.

Ook moslims geloven in Jezus Christus, isa el MASIH = messias = christus.

Zo heet de anti-*Christ* bij ons el *masih* ad dajjal

Het verschil zit hem even schematisch in het volgende:

Wortel: 3 eenheid

Sign2god christenen: Jezus is zoon van God maar geen onderdeel van 3 eenheid

Islam: Jezus is een profeet van God en no*ch* een zoon van God en no*ch* een onderdeel van de 3 eenheid

Gemeenschappelijk: Jezus vrede zij met hem is el masih = messias = christus





> Inderdaad ik geloof, of liever gezegd ik vertrouw niet op/in de Bijbel, Koran en weet ik wat nog voor meer heilige boeken. Ik spreek liever over de Bron van Zijn, 'God' die niets anders dan de natuur is, of zo je wilt, de verzameling van alle wezens, alle eigenschappen en alle energien, is zelf noodzakelijkerwijs de immanente en niet te onderscheiden oorzaak van zijn gevolgen.


Dat is jouw goed recht, ik mijn geloof en jij het jouwe.




> Hij kan niet goed, kwaad, rechtvaardig, barmhartig of jaloers worden genoemd. Dat zijn eigenschappen die alleen maar bij de mens behoren.


Zoals ik al uitgelegd heb, de Eigenschappen van God zijn Goddelijke Eigenschappen en die lijken geenszins op menselijke eigenschappen. Zijn Rechtvaardigheid, is niet dezelfde Rechtvaardigheid als onze rechtvaardigheid (van de mensen).

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dus het belachelijk maken slaat op wat de atheisten hier doen()
> 
> Zoals ik al uitgelegd heb, de Eigenschappen van God zijn Goddelijke Eigenschappen en die lijken geenszins op menselijke eigenschappen. Zijn Rechtvaardigheid, is niet dezelfde Rechtvaardigheid als onze rechtvaardigheid (van de mensen).



Het zijn dus eigenschappen in een 'Pickwickian sense'. 
Dat is niet de schuld van de athesten, dat doe je zelf.

_People that don't like their beliefs being laughed at shouldn't have such funny beliefs._

----------


## At Ayt

> _People that don't like their beliefs being laughed at shouldn't have such funny beliefs._


- people that dont like their heads being beaten at shouldnt have such stupid faces

- jews that dont like being laughed at shouldnt wear such funny hair

- black people that dont like their skin being laughed at shouldnt have such ugly skin

- veiled women that dont like being stared at shouldnt wear such silly veils

- chineze that dont like being laughed at shouldnt look so yellow

-  :kotsen:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


In welk(e) opzicht(en) is mijn nu volgende omschrijving van god zijn handelswijze volgens twee van de drie woestijnreligies karikaturaal? 
Een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid (van Snowwhite heb ik inmiddels begrepen dat hier niet sprake is van liefde en rechtvaardigheid in de menselijke opvatting, maar dat deze woorden, indien toegepast op god, geheel andere betekenissen krijgen die niemand kent, Rourchid liet eerder al iets dergelijks doorschemeren met zijn allah de behoefteloze, ik zou dus voor exact hetzelfde geld kunnen spreken over een god van kdkwlkejj en oiikie333 of een god van moord en doodslag of een god van radio en tv, dit alles terzijde) martelt mensen eeuwig omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft. De bewust ongelovige die geen vlieg kwaad doet, wordt gebraden.



> <...>Wat hoor jij mij zeggen als ik een filmpje plaats van Jimmy Swaggert die heel wat meer beantwoordt aan de voorstelling van zaken zoals je die hierboven uitserveert?


Waarom zou ik ineens genteresseerd moeten zijn in wat jij vindt van filmpjes van Jimmy Swaggert? Ik vroeg en vraag je iets, en wel het volgende.
Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> - people that dont like their heads being beaten at shouldnt have such stupid faces
> 
> - jews that dont like being laughed at shouldnt wear such funny hair
> 
> - black people that dont like their skin being laughed at shouldnt have such ugly skin
> 
> - veiled women that dont like being stared at shouldnt wear such silly veils
> 
> - chineze that dont like being laughed at shouldnt look so yellow


Geloven doet een mens uit vrije wil. Hij mag er dus op aangesproken worden.
Als je het verschil niet ziet is niet allen je maag in de war.




> -


 la bonheure; je hebt hier al onsmakelijker dingen uit je mond laten vallen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Geloven doet een mens uit vrije wil. Hij mag er dus op aangesproken worden.
> Als je het verschil niet ziet is niet allen je maag in de war.


vrije wil heh..

- jews that dont like being laughed at shouldnt wear such funny hair

- veiled women that dont like being stared at shouldnt wear such silly veils

- chineze that dont like being laughed at shouldnt talk so stupid

- muslims that dont like being laughed at shouldnt wear such stupid robes

- hindus that dont like being laughed at shouldnt wear red dots on their heads

- muslims that dont like being laughed at shouldnt have such backwarded ideas

- jews, christians, muslims and other believers that dont like being laughed at shouldnt be religious

- athesme ber alles 

-  :kotsen:

----------


## Wortel

> Geloven doet een mens uit vrije wil. Hij mag er dus op aangesproken worden.


Dat klinkt als: hij moet er ten allen tijde verantwoording over afleggen. Is mijn indruk juist? En zo ja: Waarom zou de gelovige dat moeten? 




> Waar n, al dan niet benoembare, Machtige is, laat byzantinisme niet op zich wachten. 
> Daar komt op zijn minst een deel van mijn 'beduchtheid voor 'De' vandaan.


Naar mijn idee geldt dat van dat byzantinisme ook, en hier en daar zelfs meer, wanneer menselijke al te menselijke ego's zich zo breed maken dat zij denken zlf die "machtige" te zijn. Ik ken zeker ook het verschijnsel van de potentate vaderfiguur die zijn kinderen ervan langs geeft met de mattenklopper en vanuit zijn gefixeerdheid op de door jou bedoelde "Machtige" dit geweld ziet als een Gode welgevallige daad. 
Voor mij is dit echter geen reden om godsdienst in het algemeen af te wijzen, zoals het ook geen zin heeft om, laten we zeggen, sex in het algemeen af te wijzen omdat er verkrachting bestaat. Dat is net zo onzinnig. 
Sommige mensen hebben problemen met macht, zeker, maar de wortel daarvan ligt naar mijn stellige overtuiging n ervaring niet in een levende omgang met de Eeuwige. Integendeel zelfs. 




> Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?


Kort en goed: ik geloof op grond van wat ik in de Bijbel tegenkom en op grond van mijn persoonlijke omgang met de Eeuwige er geen ene moer van dat God eeuwig martelt. Ik ga mij daarom niet verantwoorden voor iets waar ik geen enkel geloof aan hecht.
Wl geloof ik dat geen mens ontoerekeningsvatbaar verklaard wil worden en dat het ons gegeven leven daarom gewogen zal worden. Maar daar direct achteraan geloof ik dat op dat moment van gewogen worden er niet minder van je gehouden zal worden. 
Straks ga jij _mj_, als athest, nog vertellen wat ze in de loodzware kerken hier en daar ook vertellen: dat ik met een ingebeelde hemel naar de hel ga.

----------


## ronald

> Het zijn dus eigenschappen in een 'Pickwickian sense'. 
> Dat is niet de schuld van de athesten, dat doe je zelf.
> 
> _People that don't like their beliefs being laughed at shouldn't have such funny beliefs._


Doet me denken aan een gesprek uit de praktijk die ik had met een moeder van een kind dat constant pestgedrag vertoonde die zo ver ging dat een slachtoffertje van haar persoonlijke hulp nodig had. Toen ik uiteindelijk ook die moeder aansprak over het gedrag van haar kind was haar antwoord: "Dat doet dat andere kind toch zelf. Wie komt er nou met zulke kleren op school? "

----------


## At Ayt

> In bovenstaande stuk door jou geplaatst lijkt het net alsof fanaa' toegestaan is, terwijl uit zijn fatawa blijkt dat als de toestand gecreeerd wordt door harame vormen van aanbidding of het ronddraaien, dansen in cirkels dit geenszins toegestaan is:


toch komt wat je van mijn post citeerde van oorsprong ook van imaam taymiyyah : _"Fatawa Shaykh Al-Islam, Vol X, pag. 340; Al-Rasa'il wa al-Masa'il"_

dat dit op het eerste gezicht strijdig lijkt met wat jij van hem citeerde heeft mischien te maken met de vraagstelling vd fetwaa.. een vraag hoeft maar even iets anders gesteld te worden en een antwoord kan dan anders uit de bus komen.. het zal er ook mee te maken hebben hoe zijn kijk op dat ene ogenblik erop was gericht.. hij was al vanaf z'n 19e/20e jaar fetawa aan het schrijven en in die 45 jaar dat hij fetawa heeft geschreven zal hij zeker en vast zijn standpunten verder ontwikkeld hebben en zal hij de ene keer meer of minder scherp zijn standpunten uit de doeken hebben gedaan naar gelang de situatie.. niemand blijft 45 jaar hetzelfde en zeker niet zoals hij die aangevallen werd door de mongolen en jaren in de gevangenis heeft gezeten door vijandig gezinde soefies.. zulke dramatische gebeurtenissen zal impact gehad hebben op zijn standpunten..

uiteindelijk weet alleen god het

we selaam,

----------


## Joesoef

> In welk(e) opzicht(en) is mijn nu volgende omschrijving van god zijn handelswijze volgens twee van de drie woestijnreligies karikaturaal? 
> Een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid (van Snowwhite heb ik inmiddels begrepen dat hier niet sprake is van liefde en rechtvaardigheid in de menselijke opvatting, maar dat deze woorden, indien toegepast op god, geheel andere betekenissen krijgen die niemand kent, Rourchid liet eerder al iets dergelijks doorschemeren met zijn allah de behoefteloze, ik zou dus voor exact hetzelfde geld kunnen spreken over een god van kdkwlkejj en oiikie333 of een god van moord en doodslag of een god van radio en tv, dit alles terzijde) martelt mensen eeuwig omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft. De bewust ongelovige die geen vlieg kwaad doet, wordt gebraden.


Vroeger had je IBN, islamitische bewustwording Nederland, af en toe drafde ze een beetje te ver door met het relativeren van de Koran en hadiths maar de discussie die zij aangingen was meer dan interessant. Via Yahoo heb je kans op wat hits. Zelf vind ik dat ze wel erg doordraven maar het idee, discussie, is aardig.

Toevallig vond ik tijdens het opruimen van mn harde schijf gisteren avond een aardig artikeltje wat op therope stond. Heb een beetje hekel aan knippen/ plakken maar voor deze keer een uitzondering. Dat ik het hier plaats wil nog niet zeggen dat ik er volledig achter sta maar in hoofdlijnen kan ik er mij wel in vinden.


_What is Heaven?Heaven & It's Interpretations Translated from the book "Political Islam' by Dr. Mustafa Mahmoud. There is nothing more beautiful than Heaven or talking about it...We depart with it from the hell of this world which we live in. Most translators understand the verses which talk about the pleasures, luxury and joy of heaven in an 'Earthly' meaning. It is palm trees, and grapes and fruits and pomegranate and cold springs bursting with pearly waters, and rivers from milk, and rivers from honey, and rivers from wine and virgin women of heaven... However, the Quran clarifies this 'limited' understanding for us. The Lord GOD tells us: 'What is mentioned of heaven is nothing but an EXAMPLE and not a reality'. "The example of Paradise that is promised for the righteous is this: it has rivers of unpolluted water, and rivers of fresh milk, and rivers of wine-delicious for the drinkers and rivers of strained honey..." (47:15) All these depiction's are nothing but an 'example', as for the reality, it is beyond depiction and beyond imagination. Our Lord also tells us in another verse: "No soul knows what is hidden for them of joy and happiness as a reward for what they did." (32:17) Therefore, the matter is 'hidden', as is the matter of 'hell'. In Hell is a tree that grows from the center of fire which is the 'Zaqoum' tree in which there is 'burning water'!. Have we ever seen a fire from which a tree grows or contains water?. The discussions of these attributes from a 'worldly' perspective of heaven & hell is merely a confusion and lack of understanding. As for those who imagine heaven from perspective of their reproductive organs, we say to them: There will be NO reproduction or pregnancy or birth in heaven...therefore, there will be no need for your re-production organs, nor will there be a need for your rectum since we will not excrete food. That is why our Lord calls this the '2nd creation' (Nash'a Ukhra) to distinguish it from the '1st creation' we are now in. And for every 'creation' there is a different structure and system for the type of surroundings given to it... Can we imagine the need for an 'immune system' as we now have in the liver and bone marrow and blood vessels in the hereafter?. All these are but devices created for our defense against bacteria, microbes, viruses, funguses and other harmful factors. As for the 'hereafter', what purpose will these 'immunity systems' serve?. We cannot imagine that heaven will have bacteria, viruses, funguses and cancers...for it is called the 'Abode of Peace'! (Dar El-Salam). "We remove all jealousy from their hearts. Like brothers, they will be on adjacent furnishings." (15:47) This means that the 'internal structure' will be different. We are therefore looking at a new birth with new structures, new bodies and a new creation. "Some faces, on that day, will be happy. Looking at their Lord." (75:22-23) Such is new pleasure of a 'higher' nature of which we know nothing today in our Earthly life...The pleasure of looking to the face of GOD. Our Lord acknowledges this pleasure when He speaks of the evil doers: "...GOD will not speak to them, nor look at them, on the Day of Resurrection..." (3:77) Such will be a great punishment and suffering which the evil doers will know on that day... How can we look unto GOD?. Shall it be with our human eyes that can only see distances and shapes?. Or shall it be that we see Him with our hearts or being, or soul!. These are mysteries which will not be revealed except at their appointed time; and such will be the greatest of pleasures and ultimate happiness, a 'hidden' pleasure we cannot yet fathom... Heaven and Hell are all 'hidden', and what has been related of them is nothing but 'examples' and 'indications'. And to relate to what our Lord is telling us, is the example of the beautiful colorful butterfly, which exits its cocoon after only yesterday being an ugly worm which ate remains, but now, it is a totally different creature. Such are similar examples to what our Lord sites as the '1st' and '2nd' creation. But there is nothing more despicable or despise-able, then those translators who read the following verse: "Serving them will be immortal young boys. When you see them, they will look like scattered pearls." (76:19) And there sick sexual driven imagination takes them to think that heaven is full of gay pleasures; as such, he only sees in heaven what is the lowest of morality of Earth. The natural interpretation is to understand the 'young boys' as a replacement in this new world in which there is no reproduction or children. As such, these young ones are the pleasure that we all derive from seeing and hearing these children as a replacement to our own which we had on Earth...where we loved them and played with them, but now there is no way to reproduce them. Anyone of s would be lying about the messenger of GOD if he/she though they understood truly hat heaven would be or look like..for it is the 'hidden of hidden', and we abide by our Lord's words: "No soul knows what is hidden for them of joy and happiness as a reward for what they did." (32:17) And we do not say what the traditional translator said: "That heaven is lying between the trees, eating fruits, and defiling virgins...!". Such is a 'physical' lazy imagination and a limited 'vision' not going beyond the needs of the stomach and sexual organ. This person apparently did not read the Quran in its fullness and depth, nor did he look to its verses and what lies between, nor did he try to understand, or contemplate, or think to what it contains. And what is the next life but a 'continuation' of the journey towards GOD: "O humans, you are irreversibly heading for a meeting with your Lord." (84:6) And GOD is ever-living and everlasting...as such, the journey to Him can have no end, nor length to it. And the hereafter is nothing but a journey to him in pleasure or in pain depending on what each has done. The believing men and women in heaven will say: "...Our Lord, perfect our light for us..." (66:8) This means that, the journey will continue, and that 'completion' will not happen yet, and that there is still something lacking in the hereafter...and there is a longer journey still ahead to know GOD and to become closer and more radiant...there is no end except to GOD...and the journey continues... To your Lord is the end._

----------


## Snowwhite

> toch komt wat je van mijn post citeerde van oorsprong ook van imaam taymiyyah : "Fatawa Shaykh Al-Islam, Vol X, pag. 340; Al-Rasa'il wa al-Masa'il"
> 
> dat dit op het eerste gezicht strijdig lijkt met wat jij van hem citeerde heeft mischien te maken met de vraagstelling vd fetwaa.. een vraag hoeft maar even iets anders gesteld te worden en een antwoord kan dan anders uit de bus komen.. het zal er ook mee te maken hebben hoe zijn kijk op dat ene ogenblik erop was gericht.. hij was al vanaf z'n 19e/20e jaar fetawa aan het schrijven en in die 45 jaar dat hij fetawa heeft geschreven zal hij zeker en vast zijn standpunten verder ontwikkeld hebben en zal hij de ene keer meer of minder scherp zijn standpunten uit de doeken hebben gedaan naar gelang de situatie.. niemand blijft 45 jaar hetzelfde en zeker niet zoals hij die aangevallen werd door de mongolen en jaren in de gevangenis heeft gezeten door vijandig gezinde soefies.. zulke dramatische gebeurtenissen zal impact gehad hebben op zijn standpunten..
> 
> uiteindelijk weet alleen god het
> 
> we selaam,


Barakalahoefiek

----------


## Charlus

> Er bestaat geen naraka in het hindoeisme omdat goeroe Mark iemand kent die hindoe is en ontwikkeld en Snowwhite leest met een platte islamitische bril.


Zo is het maar net.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik vrees dat sneeuwwitje een beetje duizelig wordt.
> 
> Zolang je niet op lagere-schoolniveau kan spellen vrees ik tevens dat het volle licht van je betoog niet erg indruk gaat maken.
> 
> Ik vind het kostelijk.


De herplaatste tekst is een reactie op de posting van Snowhite met de twee trefwoorden "arrogantie en afhaken (haak maar af)".
De herplaatste tekst is overigens afkomstig van het inmiddels opgeheven forum van IBN (Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland) en geschreven door muhamad die dezelfde nick op dit forum heeft.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waarin verschilt deze zienswijze met de ideenwereld van Plato? Ik zie het verschil niet zo. Er is hier al eens betoogd dat Islam niets te maken zou hebben met Griekse filosofen, maar puur fenomenologisch zie ik, nogmaals, het verschil niet.



In een andere draad heb ik geplaatst :
"Kennisaanspraken hebben in het verleden geleid tot totalitarisme en terreur. Dat werd jaren eerder reeds aangehaald door Karl Popper in zijn boek _The Open Society and Its Enemies_ toen hij *het Platonische streven naar absolute waarheid* beschreef als* de wortel van het kwaad* die, via een intellectuele ontwikkeling van vele eeuwen, zou leiden tot de totalitaire regimes aan het begin van de twintigste eeuw (klik hier voor : bron)."


N.B.
Het (neo-)platonische streven is om het Woord een _model_ te laten zijn zoals de Amish doen die de [het] Schrift tot op de bijbelse letter nauwkeurig interpreteren (geen auto's, wasmachines, t.v.'s etc.).
Voor joden en moslims is de Absolute Waarheid van de [het] Schrift een theoretisch bezien (ideale) _norm_ die door analoog redeneren resulteert in het stellen van de joodse - resp. islamitische wet.



> Is het hierom dat men in Islamitische schriftgeleerde kring zo angstig is voor de historisch-kritische methode binnen de Schriftwetenschap?


Hegel en diens historische dialectiek zijn enige tijd geleden reeds gentegreerd in de analytische filosofie (Bertrand Russell).



> Wat is trouwens, in alle concreetheid, een "immanente metafysica"?


Scheiding van absolute ik en absolute wereld.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat betekent 'moderniteit' precies?


Modernit wird als Substantiv erstmals 1849 von Chateaubriand verwendet (in einem abwertenden Sinne) und 1859 *mageblich von Baudelaire* aufgegriffen.
Bron : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderne

_Uit Baudelaires 'De schilder van het moderne leven'.
_'ZO IS HIJ DAN altijd op pad. Hij rent, hij zoekt. Waar zoekt hij naar? Deze man zoals ik hem heb uitgetekend, deze eenling die over de gave beschikt van een actieve fantasie en die op zijn reizen altijd de enorme mensenwoestijn doorkruist, kent wis en waarachtig een verhevener doel dan het vluchtige dat verder reikt dan het vluchtige genot dat voortvloeit uit toevallige omstandigheden. Hij zoekt dat ene speciale dat we, als het ons is toegestaan, de _moderniteit_ zouden willen noemen. Een beter idee om het idee in kwestie uit te drukken doet zich nu eenmaal niet voor.(...) 
Het dandyisme, een instituut dat zich aan gene zijde van de wet bevindt, kent niettemin onverbiddelijke wetten waar al zijn volgelingen zich ten strengste aan dienen te onderwerpen, hoe onstuimig en onafhankelijk van karakter ze ook mogen zijn. 

Als ik in verband met het dandyisme de liefde ter sprake breng, dan doe ik dat omdat de liefde het natuurlijk verdrijf van lediggangers is. De liefde als doel op zichzelf heeft voor de dandy geen betekenis. Als ik het begrip geld ter sprake breng, dan was het alleen maar omdat geld onontbeerlijk is voor iedereen die van zijn hartstochten een cultus maakt. Het geld als iets essentieels oefent geen aantrekkingskracht uit op de dandy; met een onbeperkt krediet zou hij tevreden zijn; dat platte streven laat hij over aan de gewone stervelingen. Het dandyisme bestaat niet, niet zoals veel onnadenkende lieden lijken te geloven, uit een mateloze voorliefde voor het uiterlijk vertoon van elegante kleding en voorwerpen. Dat soort zaken zijn voor de ware dandy niet meer dan het symbool van de aristocratische superioriteit van zijn geest.(...) 

Er speelt voor allen maar n drijfveer mee: allen zijn representanten van het beste wat de menselijke trots te bieden heeft, en wel van die van in onze dagen te schaars geworden behoefte om de trivialiteit te lijf te gaan en te vernietigen. Vandaar die hautaine houding van dandy's, alsof ze een provocerende kaste vormen, hoe koel ze ook verder zijn. Het dandyisme komt voornamelijk voor in overgangstijden, wanneer de democratie het niet volledig voor het zeggen heeft en de aristocratie nog niet helemaal wankelt en nog niet helemaal gedegenereerd is. In de verwarring die in zulke tijden heerst blijken er altijd weer mannen te kunnen opstaan, mannen die van hun klasse vervreemd zijn, vol walging en zonder iets om handen, maar zonder uitzondering begiftigd met een sterk instinct, met plannen en ideen om een nieuw soort aristocratie te stichten, die des te moeilijker omver te werpen zal zijn omdat ze berust op de meest kostbare en meest onverwoestbare hoedanigheden - op hemelse talenten die onmogelijk door werk en geld verkregen kunnen worden. Het dandyisme is de laatste opflakkering van heldendom in decadente tijden. (...) Het dandyisme is een zonsondergang; het is net als het achter de horizon verdwijnende hemellichaam, magnifiek, gespeend van warmte en vol melancholie. Maar helaas laat het steeds hoger stijgende water van de democratie, die tot elke hoek doordringt en alles nivelleert, geen dag verstek gaan om deze laatste representanten van de menselijke trots te overspoelen en worden de golven van vergetelheid uitgestort over de sporen van deze reusachtige kleinduimpjes' (vert. Gerrit Komrij).

----------


## Rourchid

> Elke waarheidsclaim, zeker als die iets willen zeggen over de dingen betreffende eeuwige waarheden, hanteren nu eenmaal een eigen kentheorie.


*Essential Accidents, Complete Syllogisms and The Possibility of Knowledge:Mulla Sadras Definition of Metaphysics* 
*By: Prof. Sajjad Rizvi* 
Mulla Sadras discussion of the subject matter of metaphysics can be located within the Euclidean paradigm of proof methodology. Starting from first principles and axioms such as _the a priori nature of the intuition of being_, Sadra postulates propositions and constructs _syllogisms to demonstrate the nature of reality_. The central question, which is not discussed before him, is why must metaphysics be defined as the study of the essential accidents of being qua being?The simple answer is that without such a definition, complete syllogisms concerning the truth cannot be constructed, necessary inferences cannot be made and the pursuit of knowledge can never be certain. _The aim of the Euclidean method and of Sadra is to arrive at truth judgments and certain knowledge._ This can only be achieved by studying essential accidents of the non-proven subject of being qua being, because only the discussion of essential accidents can ensure that the syllogisms are completed. The aim of the paper is to contribute towards a more analytical, syllogistic and philosophical understanding of the nature of Sadras arguments. 
* Copyright 2006 SIPRIn. All Rights Reserved.* 
Bron : http://www.mullasadra.org/new_site/e...phy/Titles.htm (nr. 18)



> Naar mijn overtuiging woont het -filosofisch gesproken- Transcendente Tegenover boven dit menselijke bezig zijn.



En alweer een definitie vanuit het trinitaire raamwerk.



> Getuchtigd is natuurlijk een zeer belegen woord dat ik in mijn eigen werk nooit gebruik. Ik krijg dat woord eenvoudig ook niet meer uit mijn bek. Maar evengoed is het een bestaand woord dat toch een betekenis heeft.


De herplaatste tekst is een reactie op de posting van Snowhite met de twee trefwoorden "arrogantie en afhaken (haak maar af)".
De herplaatste tekst is afkomstig van het inmiddels opgeheven forum van IBN (Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland) en geschreven door muhamad die dezelfde nick op dit forum heeft. 



> Ik zou liever willen zeggen dat ik in het geval van dit soort postings naarstig op zoek ben naar de sleutels tot het verstaan van deze wollige taal.


De sleutel staat aan het begin van de posting : *De Koran is in essentie niet ingebed in een (modern) systeem of model: het is geen model, het is een norm.*



> Dat van die domheid lees ik tussen de regels door en dan moet ik bekennen dat ik liever naast *een Bertrand Russell* zou willen wonen dan naast een relizweefneef als Jimmy Swaggert.


*Peter Hylton* : Russell, Idealism, and the Emergence of Analytic Philosophy (Oxford University Press, 1990).

----------


## mark61

> [I]Uit Baudelaires


Dus je gebruikt een lap obscure tekst van Baudelaire om de betekenis van een woord mee aan te duiden. Kul dus.

Wat moderniteit ook betekent, prescriptief is het in ieder geval niet. Bij jou betekent het: alles wat vies, voos en ongelovig is. Interessant, voorwaar.

----------


## mark61

> De herplaatste tekst is een reactie op de posting van Snowhite met de twee trefwoorden "arrogantie en afhaken (haak maar af)".
> De herplaatste tekst is overigens afkomstig van het inmiddels opgeheven forum van IBN (Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland) en geschreven door muhamad die dezelfde nick op dit forum heeft.


Wat je ook brabbelt, ze zal er geen ruk van begrijpen.

Oh nu kom je pas met een bron. 

IBN, dat zijn toch die lui die tegen hoofddoekjes ageren? Gek, daar was jij nou toch juist weer voor?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Geplaatst door Wortel
> 
> Ik nodig je uit die "ondubbelzinnig beschreven" plaatsen dan maar eens in de Bijbel aan te wijzen.


Hallo Wortel,

Hoe kun je aan de ene kant zeggen dat de bijbel het woord van God is, en aan de andere kant de hel ontkennen? Of erken je wel het bestaan van een hel, maar geen eeuwige hel?




> ik geloof op grond van wat ik in de Bijbel tegenkom en op grond van mijn persoonlijke omgang met de Eeuwige er geen ene moer van dat God eeuwig martelt. Ik ga mij daarom niet verantwoorden voor iets waar ik geen enkel geloof aan hecht.


En indien uw hand u tot zonde verleidt, houw haar af. Het is beter, dat gij verminkt ten leven ingaat, dan dat gij met uw twee handen ten helle vaart, in het onuitblusbare vuur, (waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet wordt uitgeblust.) En indien uw voet u tot zonde zou verleiden, houw hem af: het is beter, dat gij kreupel ten leven ingaat, dan dat gij met uw twee voeten in de hel geworpen wordt, (waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet wordt uitgeblust.) En indien uw oog u tot zonde zou verleiden, ruk het uit. Het is beter, dat gij met n oog het koninkrijk Gods binnengaat, dan dat gij met twee ogen in de hel geworpen wordt, waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet wordt uitgeblust.Marc. 9:43-48

Hoe zult gij ontkomen aan het oordeel van de hel?" (Matt. 23:33)

Wat vind jij dan van de volgende tekst waaruit blijkt dat de hel eeuwig is?


Is het mogelijk dat de ongeredden gewoon in het niets verdwijnen en ophouden te bestaan?

Er zijn inderdaad wat evangelische Christenen die beweren, dat de traditionele kijk op deze zaak berust op vroeg Griekse filosofie en dat de Bijbelse tekst ook op een andere manier verklaard kan worden.

Er zijn twee bijbelteksten die suggereren, dat de hel inhoudt: eeuwig durende straf. Matt.25:46 beschrijft het oordeel over de "schapen en de bokken" met de woorden: "En dezen zullen heengaan naar de eeuwige straf, maar de rechtvaardigen naar het eeuwige leven." Hetzelfde woord aionion (eeuwig) wordt gebruikt om de straf te beschrijven van de bozen en de zegeningen van de rechtvaardigen. Wat we ook zeggen over de duur van het eeuwige leven voor gelovigen moet ook gezegd worden voor de straf van de ongelovigen. Aangezien "leven" voor gelovigen eeuwig is (Joh. 10:28), moet de straf voor de ongelovigen ook eeuwig zijn.

In de tweede tekst, Openbaring 20:10, beschrijft Johannes degenen, die in de poel des vuurs geworpen worden. Zij worden "dag en nacht gepijnigd in alle eeuwigheden." De uitdrukking dag en nacht wordt in Openbaring gebruikt om aan te geven "voor altijd." De Poel des Vuurs wordt beschreven in Openbaring 19:20 als een plaats die "brandt van zwavel." In het treurigste vers van de Bijbel, verklaart Johannes dat ieder wiens naam niet geschreven staat in het Boek des Levens "geworpen zal worden in de poel des vuurs" (Openbaring 20:15).

De leerstelling van eeuwige straf voor hen die Christus verwierpen blijkt aldus door en door Bijbels. Dit is niet een gemakkelijk onderwerp om over te praten of iets waar je blij van wordt. Maar daarom hoeven we deze Bijbelse waarheid nog niet aan de kant te schuiven. 

http://www.christiananswers.net/dutc...ce/hell-d.html

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hoezo spreekt er veel voor en weinig tegen "Het"?


Een 'De' benadering levert eigenlijk alleen zinvolle resultaten bij thuiswedstrijden: menselijke interacties van 'aangezicht tot aangezicht'.
De natuurwetenschappelijke 'Het' benadering blijkt zeer veel universeler. 




> ()
> . En of die Bron van Zijn alle sterren van oorsprong af in de hand houdt? Weet ik veel. Ik ben nooit goed geweest in algebra. Maar dat die Bron zich over alle eeuwen en schepsels heen ook uitstrekt naar jou en mij, dt is hoe ik de Onbenoembare heb mogen ervaren. Vandaar "De" en niet "Het".


Ja, weet jij veel. Ik heb als simpel chemiestudentje de ongelooflijkste dingen onder de microscoop gezien en uit de computer gehaald. De wondertuin van het 'Het' is onuitputtelijk, maar tegen zo'n lapidaire desinteresse ben ik natuurlijk machteloos.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dat klinkt als: hij moet er ten allen tijde verantwoording over afleggen. Is mijn indruk juist? .


Nee. Ik begrijp ook niet goed, hoe je op dat idee komt.





> Naar mijn idee geldt dat van dat byzantinisme ook, en hier en daar zelfs meer, wanneer menselijke al te menselijke ego's zich zo breed maken dat zij denken zlf die "machtige" te zijn.


Waar natuurlijk.




> Ik ken zeker ook het verschijnsel van de potentate vaderfiguur die zijn kinderen ervan langs geeft met de mattenklopper en vanuit zijn gefixeerdheid op de door jou bedoelde "Machtige" dit geweld ziet als een Gode welgevallige daad. 
> Voor mij is dit echter geen reden om godsdienst in het algemeen af te wijzen,


Dat verwacht ik echt niet van je  :knipoog:  ;
ik ben al lang blij dat mijn bezorgdheid in deze als legitiem wordt beschouwd.




> Kort en goed: ik geloof op grond van wat ik in de Bijbel tegenkom en op grond van mijn persoonlijke omgang met de Eeuwige er geen ene moer van dat God eeuwig martelt.


Dan sta je op gespannen voet met een flink deel van het historische christendom en met de letter van de Koran.
Wat imho te prijzen is.




> That the saints may enjoy their beatitude and the grace of God more abundantly they are permitted to see the punishment of the damned in hell.
> -- Thomas Aquinas, Summa Theologica






> Straks ga jij _mj_, als athest, nog vertellen wat ze in de loodzware kerken hier en daar ook vertellen: dat ik met een ingebeelde hemel naar de hel ga.


Ook in het eigentijdse Christendom is het kennelijk niet alles goud wat er blinkt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Doet me denken aan een gesprek uit de praktijk die ik had met een moeder van een kind dat constant pestgedrag vertoonde


Zo heeft ieder zijn eigen associaties. Bij 'eigenschappen die geen eigenschappen zijn' denk ik bijna dwangmatig aan de Pickwick-papers. Of aan de metafysica volgens Voltaire, die 'het waarneembare ontkent en het onwaarneembare verklaart'.
Jouw zin voor absurditeit en de mijne lopen nogal uit elkaar, geen nieuws eigenlijk.

----------


## Wortel

> Hoe kun je aan de ene kant zeggen dat de bijbel het woord van God is, en aan de andere kant de hel ontkennen? Of erken je wel het bestaan van een hel, maar geen eeuwige hel?


Rondom de bijbelplaatsen die je aanreikt is in de loop der eeuwen ook nogal wat, ik noem het maar, folkloristische beeldvorming ontstaan. Als Jezus het in 
Marcus 9 heeft over de hel dan heeft hij het over de Gehenna. in het Hebreeuws het dal Ben Hinnom. Letterlijk was dat in die dagen een aanwijsbare afvalplaats in een dal waar "de worm niet sterft en het vuur niet uitblust". Dat was een directe toespeling op het gegeven dat op die vuilstortplaats het parasitaire ongedierte alsmede het letterlijke verbrandingsvuur nooit doofde. Dat werd als een soort vuilverbrandingsoven avant le lettre voortdurend brandend gehouden. De stank was tot ver in de omtrek te ruiken.
Uit deze woorden van Jezus valt wat mij betreft dus zeker geen blauwdruk van een eeuwige hel te destilleren zoals we op de schilderijen van b.v. Jeroen Bosch en op zovele andere plaatsen in de geschiedenis tegenkomen. 

Johannes van Patmos, de auteur van Openbaring hanteert zeer beeldende taal die overal, door heel zijn geschrift heen, nogal schrikwekkend is. De vraag is alweer of je daarmee een letterlijk blauwdruk wordt gegeven van een soort goddelijke hoogovens.




> De leerstelling van eeuwige straf voor hen die Christus verwierpen blijkt aldus door en door Bijbels. Dit is niet een gemakkelijk onderwerp om over te praten of iets waar je blij van wordt. Maar daarom hoeven we deze Bijbelse waarheid nog niet aan de kant te schuiven.


De moeilijkheid met deze leerstelling is alleen wel dat hij in al zijn rechtlijnigheid nogal op gespannen voet staat met een ander onontkoombaar gegeven in de Bijbel, namelijk dat het Gods wil is dat een ieder uiteindelijk leven mag binnen Zijn lichtkring van liefde.

_Zo lief had God de wereld dat hij zijn eniggeboren Zoon gegeven heeft, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden.
Johannes 3: 16-17_

Valt het je trouwens op dat in hetzelfde boek Johannes waaruit jij o.a. het bewijs van de eeuwige hel haalt, ook gesproken wordt over Gods eniggeboren Zoon? 
Met een knipoog naar de titel van dit topic: Wanneer geldt een tekst uit n en hetzelfde boek wl als bewijs en wanneer net?




> Dan sta je op gespannen voet met een flink deel van het historische christendom en met de letter van de Koran.


Tja, in mijn traditie zeggen ze dan: Semper Reformanda.




> Ja, weet jij veel. Ik heb als simpel chemiestudentje de ongelooflijkste dingen onder de microscoop gezien en uit de computer gehaald. De wondertuin van het 'Het' is onuitputtelijk, maar tegen zo'n lapidaire desinteresse ben ik natuurlijk machteloos.


Misschien is er nog een verschil tussen de antenneloosheid voor de methodiek van algebra en het leven van verwondering over de grootsheid van de schepping.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Tja, in mijn traditie zeggen ze dan: Semper Reformanda.


Bidah heet dat elders.





> Misschien is er nog een verschil tussen de antenneloosheid voor de methodiek van algebra en het leven van verwondering over de grootsheid van de schepping.


Laten we het hopen.  :blozen: 
Ik had nog een andere fundamentele ervaring op het oog :

_"The eternal mystery of the world is its comprehensibility."_

----------


## Wortel

> Bidah heet dat elders.


Oftewel: don't innovate but imitate. Maar was jij het nou die hier authenticiteit miste?




> "The eternal mystery of the world is its comprehensibility."


En wat is de reikwijdte van deze comprehensibility?

----------


## mark61

> Hallo Wortel,



Platplatplat ontmoet zweverig-ontkennend.

Ik pak de popcorn erbij.

Precies zoals Djengiz Khan 800 jaar geleden al deed. Op druilerige zondagmiddagen nodigde hij vertegenwoordigers van de wereldgeloven uit, en liet ze met elkaar discussiren. En dan maar van zijn troon rollen van het lachen.

Geen woord van gelogen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Kort en goed: ik geloof op grond van wat ik in de Bijbel tegenkom en op grond van mijn persoonlijke omgang met de Eeuwige er geen ene moer van dat God eeuwig martelt. Ik ga mij daarom niet verantwoorden voor iets waar ik geen enkel geloof aan hecht.<...>


Uit je persoonlijke omgang met de eeuwige concludeer je dat hij onmogelijk mensen eeuwig zou kunnen martelen? Bijbel en koran zeggen anders. Beweer je soms dat sommige stukken uit het nieuwe testament gelogen zijn? Ze zijn wel waar, alleen je gelooft er iets minder in dan in de je meer welgevallige onderdelen? Met de Tipp-Ex onder handbereik door de bijbel. 
Even voor de duidelijkheid: Jezus aanvaarden is een minimaal noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor de hemel. Wie Jezus verwerpt, gaat zeker naar de hel. Aldus het Christelijke geloof. Begrijp ik nu goed dat jij ervan overtuigd bent dat geen enkele ongelovige (in de door mij beschreven zin) naar de hel gaat? Dat moet wel teneinde onder mijn vragen over de eeuwige martelarij vandaan te glibberen. Dan heb je een geheel nieuw geloof ontwikkeld. Mijn felicitaties. Niet drie, maar vier monothestische religies. Drie grote en een eenpersoonsreligie waarbij iedereen naar de hemel gaat.



> <...>Wl geloof ik dat geen mens ontoerekeningsvatbaar verklaard wil worden en dat het ons gegeven leven daarom gewogen zal worden. Maar daar direct achteraan geloof ik dat op dat moment van gewogen worden er niet minder van je gehouden zal worden.<...>


Aha, er wordt toch gewogen. En wat gebeurt volgens jou met degenen die te licht bevonden worden? Een stevige schrobbering van god, en daarna alsnog een enkele reis eeuwig leven aan zijn zijde? Nee hoor, gewoon eeuwig gemarteld worden. Wel door iemand die veel van je houdt, da's mooi.
Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?

----------


## sjaen

> Platplatplat ontmoet zweverig-ontkennend.
> 
> Ik pak de popcorn erbij.
> 
> Precies zoals Djengiz Khan 800 jaar geleden al deed. Op druilerige zondagmiddagen nodigde hij vertegenwoordigers van de wereldgeloven uit, en liet ze met elkaar discussiren. En dan maar van zijn troon rollen van het lachen.
> 
> Geen woord van gelogen.


Djengiz Khan schijnt ook uit een maagd geboren te zijn.  :verrassing: g:  :moeilijk:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Oftewel: don't innovate but imitate. Maar was jij het nou die hier authenticiteit miste?


Het was dan ook zeker geen verwijt aan jou. Ik stel alleen vast, dat het voor sommigen bijna net zo erg is als shirk. Een deprimerende instelling wat mij betreft.




> En wat is de reikwijdte van deze comprehensibility?


873.  :bril:

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Sjaen,
> 
> Ik denk dat je het een en ander verkeerd gelezen en/of begrepen hebt:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiermee reageer ik op het camping clubje, de atheisten hier op dit forum, die ons geloof (islam) belachelijk maakt en ook Wortel's versie, ook al past hij zich zo aan.
> 
> Dus het belachelijk maken slaat op wat de atheisten hier doen, en dat is ook weer een reactie op Wortel, die zegt dat de atheisten net doen alsof gelovigen per definitie niet denken.
> ...


Dat begreep ik al in eerste instantie.




> Wortel en ik zijn dus BEIDEN van mening dat de atheisten net doen alsof gelovigen per definitie niet nadenken, en in die contekst zeg ik tegen Wortel, ook al pas je je nog zo aan, (aan het humanisme), ook jouw geloof wordt belachelijk gemaakt (DOOR DE ATHEISTEN HIER DUS NIET DOOR MIJ).


Het siert je dat je het voor Wortel opneemt, gezamelijk ten strijde tegen atheisten.




> Als je goed het artikel op de eerste pagina zou willen lezen, wordt hier nergens door de sign2god christenen ontkent dat ze niet in Jezus Christus geloven.
> 
> Ook moslims geloven in Jezus Christus, isa el MASIH = messias = christus.
> 
> Zo heet de anti-*Christ* bij ons el *masih* ad dajjal
> 
> Het verschil zit hem even schematisch in het volgende:
> 
> Wortel: 3 eenheid
> ...


De verschillen zijn mij welbekend.




> Dat is jouw goed recht, ik mijn geloof en jij het jouwe.


Mits binnen de wet!




> Zoals ik al uitgelegd heb, de Eigenschappen van God zijn Goddelijke Eigenschappen en die lijken geenszins op menselijke eigenschappen. Zijn Rechtvaardigheid, is niet dezelfde Rechtvaardigheid als onze rechtvaardigheid (van de mensen).


Dat mag je me nog eens uitleggenals je wilt!

(Sorry voor de late reactie! druk, druk, druk.)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Is het mogelijk dat de ongeredden gewoon in het niets verdwijnen en ophouden te bestaan?


Dat is zelfs zeer waarschijnlijk.
Hetzelfde geldt overigens voor de geredden.
Voor het zover is kunnen ze elkaar en zichzelf het leven wel behoorlijk zuur maken. Over de triniteit of zo.
Het is eenieder vrijgesteld daar al dan niet troost uit te putten.

----------


## Charlus

> De leerstelling van eeuwige straf voor hen die Christus verwierpen blijkt aldus door en door Bijbels. Dit is niet een gemakkelijk onderwerp om over te praten of iets waar je blij van wordt. Maar daarom hoeven we deze Bijbelse waarheid nog niet aan de kant te schuiven.
> 
> 
> De moeilijkheid met deze leerstelling is alleen wel dat hij in al zijn rechtlijnigheid *nogal op gespannen voet staat* met een ander onontkoombaar gegeven in de Bijbel, namelijk dat het Gods wil is dat een ieder uiteindelijk leven mag binnen Zijn lichtkring van liefde.<...>


Over understatements gesproken... God gooit mensen voor eeuwig in de hel, terwijl hij wil dat "een ieder uiteindelijk leven mag binnen Zijn lichtkring van liefde". Schijnbaar een onoverkomelijke inconsistentie. Hoe doe je dat toch?

----------


## ronald

> Over understatements gesproken. God gooit mensen voor eeuwig in de hel, terwijl hij wil dat "een ieder uiteindelijk leven mag binnen Zijn lichtkring van liefde". Schijnbaar een onoverkomelijke inconsistentie. Hoe doe je dat toch?


Lijkt me simpel. Iedereen mag vrij leven in Nederland, maar Justitie pakt mensen op en gooien die in de cel.

----------


## sjaen

> Het lijkt me dat we daar, nadat alles is doorgesproken en gedebatteerd, uiteindelijk toch wel weer uit zullen komen. Zoals dat "De" en "Het" is dat hele debat over de drie-eenheid net zo goed uiteindelijk een persoonlijke keuze, gebaseerd op wat je in je leven het meest betrouwbaar acht. Snowwhite zegt dat hieronder zelf ook met zoveel woorden. Voor mij is het Christendom, compleet met drie-eenheid, heel wat betrouwbaarder dan de hele Sunna en Snowwhite maakt zo op haar manier haar keuzes.


En toch blijven we maar proberen de ander van ons gelijk te overtuigen. (ook ik doe daar vrolijk aan mee :piraat: )




> Tja. Zoals Islam en Christendom vele overeenkomsten hebben zo is ook het Humanisme doordrenkt met het ethos zoals in beginsel alle godsdiensten dat net zo hoog houden. Dus ook daar zijn vele overeenkomsten. De tijd is gelukkig voorbij dat geloof in het algemeen werd beschouwd als belachelijk. Geloof is volgens mij weer salonfhig al blijft het wel zo dat sommigen wel heel erg in een megakramp schieten als het woord 'geloof' valt. Dan putten ze zich uit in heel veel woorden om te zeggen dat ze toch echt geen geloof hebben. Dat klinkt mij dan in de oren als "ik laat me niet, zoals jullie gelovigen, met sprookjes iets wijsmaken".


Over ethos gesproken, wanneer hij of zij zich inzet om het lijden van anderen te verzachten, niet omdat hij of zij daar door externen toe verplicht wordt, maar uit eigen beweging omwille van zijn menszijn vindt ik dit toch waarachtiger dan dat de mens dit doet omwille van een dogma of wet.

In een megakramp schieten heeft wellicht gegronde redenen gezien het verleden zijn die tegenkrachten nodig voor een gezonde democratie. Ook in de RK kerk zie je weer de hang naar het strikte. De nieuwe lichting priesters zijn conservatiever als de oudjes. Samenwonende moeten nu opzoek naar een kerk waar nog een oudere priester hen in het huwelijk wil verbinden. Zit je kind op een openbare school! kunnen ze hier alleen bij de paters Dominicanen hun eerste communie doen en de uiterst conservatieve rooms-katholieke congregatie priesterbroederschap Sint Pius X zijn weer in Zuid-Limburg (Kerkrade) neergestreken, nou moet ik wel toegeven dat een latijnse mis met gregoriaanse muziek best wel mooi is, echter de achterliggende gedachte is minder: zij verwerpen ondermeer de oecumene, godsdienstvrijheid en de invoering van de hedendaagse liturgie, dus wat mij betreft laat de atheisten maar flink de trom roeren!! 





> Snowwhite komt op mij over als iemand die nergens bedoelt belachelijk te maken, maar die wel heel strikte geloofs- en levensregels hanteert. Van daaruit zal ze niet anders kunnen dan zeggen wat ze zegt over de drie-eenheid. Mijn argumentatie heeft dan verder geen enkele zin en dan is het: Jij jouw geloof en ik het mijne. De drie-eenheid, of beter gezegd: het spreken over Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest is voor het Christendom onopgeefbaar en het vormt daar inderdaad het hart van. Maar nogmaals: ik beleef het niet zo dat Snowwhite deze kern belachelijk wil maken.


 Alle mensen verdienen hetzelfde respect maar niet alle meningen.

----------


## mark61

> Djengiz Khan schijnt ook uit een maagd geboren te zijn. g:


Nope, alleen over de vader bestaat enige onduidelijkheid. Maar van maagdelijkheid was zeer zeker geen sprake.

----------


## sjaen

> Nope, alleen over de vader bestaat enige onduidelijkheid. Maar van maagdelijkheid was zeer zeker geen sprake.


Ik dacht toch zeker dat ik ergens gelezen heb dat de Tartaren over hun Djengis Khan vertellen, dat hij een maagd als moeder had, maar ik kan het ook mis hebben er zijn nog veel meer andere personen geweest, die aan dezelfde gekte leden, Alexander de Grote, Plato.
Basis/ oorsprong ligt in het geloof van de Egyptenaren, die beweerden dat de Goddelijke geest gemeenschap met een vrouw kon hebben en haar zwanger kon maken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen

Als jij in eerste instantie al begreep, dat belachelijk op het campingclubje sloeg en niet op Wortel, waarom plaatste je dan:



> Zou ze zelf in de gaten hebben dat ze door 'de Drie Eenheid' met een veeg in de prullenmand te werpen juist het hart van het Christendom belachelijk maakt?!


En als jij begreep welk onderscheid er was tussen Wortels overtuiging en de overtuiging van de sign2god versie (welke unitariers zijn), waarom plaatste je dan:



> Welke Christen gelooft niet in Christus?


Waarom zeg jij van mij dat ik het christendom belachelijk maak terwijl ik het juist voor religie opneem?



> Zou ze zelf in de gaten hebben dat ze door 'de Drie Eenheid' met een veeg in de prullenmand te werpen juist het hart van het Christendom belachelijk maakt?!


Ik vind jouw posting een beetje een negatieve ondertoon hebben, dat terwijl je zelf ook ergens een geloof hebt, en je ziet dat ik hier dag in dag uit wordt aangevallen door de hardcore atheisten en als dom, primitief, xenofobisch, plat en nog met tientallen andere woorden wordt beschreven, dus eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik jouw reactie niet helemaal. 
Je stelt bijvoorbeeld dat mensen die in een God geloven van straf en beloning onwetend 
zijn, dat is ook al niet echt respectvol als ik mag zeggen. En je zegt ter verdediging van jouw pantheistische geloof dat monotheisten zich niet van hun vooroordelen uit hun kinderjaren hebben ontdaan, terwijl jij helemaal niet weet hoe ik opgegroeid ben (met 3 religies), en jij bent inmiddels de 1000ste tegen wie ik dat roep, zucht!

Dan wat betreft de Eigenschappen van Allah, die lijken in geen enkel opzicht op menselijke eigenschappen. Allah is Vergevingsgezind, maar Zijn Vergevingsgezindheid lijkt niet op hoe wij elkaar kunnen vergeven als mensen.
Niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk. Allah verwekt dus niet en is niet verwekt. Allah heeft geen zoon of moeder of partner want Allah is de Eerste en de Laatste.

We moeten ons dus geen voorstelling maken van een soort mens op een wolk! Zijn Eigenschappen zijn Goddelijk dus Perfect.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel.

Wat betreft de bewijzen over "zoon van God" daar hebben we het al over gehad. Adam wordt ook zoon van God genoemd, en volgens de bijbel zijn we allemaal children of God. 

Sorry dat ik het zeg, maar ik vind jouw argumenten nogal markiaans, het totaal ontkennen van een hel, en vervolgens met andere zaken aankomen zoals de liefde van God die ik natuurlijk niet ontken, zoals een ander heerschap hier een hel durft te ontkennen en vervolgens met randvoorwaarden aankomt als geen dag des oordeels en hel niet eeuwig, of Snowwhite heeft het niveau van schrijven van de basissschool, wat niets toe of afdoet aan het bestaan van naraka in de diverse geschriften zoals purana's veda's en b gita.

De bijbel staat vol met hel passages. Ik weet niet anders van protestanten in mijn familie, dan dat iemand die Jezus Christus niet als verlosser ziet naar de hel gaat. LAAT STAAN als katholiek met vagevuur stories. (Wat ben jij nu eigenlijk wortel, want ik las ergens anders dat je van origine katholiek bent opgegroeid)

Opmerkelijk ook dat jij spreekt over "de Gehenna" terwijl hel in de islam jehennem heet. Toeval? Dat denk ik niet. 

Niemand ontkent hier God's liefde, christenen gaan er prat op, maar ik heb een keer met een zoekmachine een onderzoek gedaan naar het woord forgiveness en dat kwam gemiddeld in de koran zo'n 60 tot 80 keer meer voor dan in de bijbel (dus 6 tot 8 keer want de bijbel is 10 keer zo groot), staat ergens in de topic waarom geloof jij, van Maarten.

Ook in de islam blijkt dat de liefde van God groter is dan zijn wraak:

Op gezag van Aboe Hurairah(Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn), die gezegd heeft, dat de Boodschapper van Allah(Moge hij de zegeningen en vrede van Allah krijgen) zei: 

Toen Allah het bevel tot de schepping gaf, deed Hij een plechtige belofte door in Zijn boek dat bij Hem is te schrijven: *Mijn genade zal over mijn wraak zegevieren.* 

Dit is overgeleverd door Moeslim (ook iu Al-Boehari, an-Nasa’i en Ibn Maadjah).

Nu gewoon een simpele vraag: krijg ik als moslima het eeuwige leven in het koninkrijks God volgens de christelijke leer, ja of nee

----------


## Snowwhite

> Alle mensen verdienen hetzelfde respect


Nee hoor Sjaen, alleen als je de ET aanhangt, anders ben je dom en primitief en prik je waarschijnlijk vanuit een primitief land, en moet je eens wat gaan lezen en jezelf onderwijzen.

----------


## Wortel

> Ik pak de popcorn erbij.


Geniet ervan. :grote grijns:

----------


## Wortel

> Over ethos gesproken, wanneer hij of zij zich inzet om het lijden van anderen te verzachten, niet omdat hij of zij daar door externen toe verplicht wordt, maar uit eigen beweging omwille van zijn menszijn vindt ik dit toch waarachtiger dan dat de mens dit doet omwille van een dogma of wet.


En hier maken nogal wat ongodisten toch een denkfout. In deze voorstelling van zaken zou het zo zijn dat het omkijken naar anderen, door mensen voor wie God een levende Realiteit is in hun leven, er alleen maar is vanuit een soort kadaverdiscipline. Is het wel eens in je opgekomen dat deze menslievendheid geen doel is maar een vrucht van een antwoord geven op een liefde die allsomvattend is? Dogma of wet in de zin van het wetboek van starfrecht hebben in het algemeen weinig tot niets te maken met hoe gelovigen zich inzetten om het lijden van anderen te verzachten. Dat komt niet voort uit de mattenklopper van God, maar uit de liefde van God. Om maar eens wat te noemen: dacht je dat we het in de Pauluskerk tussen al die druggebruikers en heronehoeren in, deden uit angst voor de knoet van Hogerhand? Lamenielache! We deden dat vanuit vanuit een intrinsieke bezieling waarvan God Zelf de Bron was. Zo gaat dat overal. Sterker nog: Juist in die geloofsgemeenschappen waar "Gods mattenklopper" rondgaat op de manier zoals je het hier voorstelt, wordt het minste vrijwilligerswerk gedaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen.




> Alle mensen verdienen hetzelfde respect maar niet alle meningen.


Nee inderdaad, gezien het feit dat we hier op *islam* en meer zitten en niet op new age en meer, heeft de islamitische mening dus voorrang. Andersgelovigen zijn welkom maar met respect naar de moslims. Woorden als onwetend en vastplakkend aan jeugd zijn hier dus niet gewenst, bedankt voor je begrip.




> En toch blijven we maar proberen de ander van ons gelijk te overtuigen. (ook ik doe daar vrolijk aan mee)


Ik denk niet dat Wortel, na mijn betoog over tawhied nog een grammetje illusie heeft dat hij mij kan overtuigen van bijv. het christendom, dat probeert hij ook helemaal niet. 

Gezien het stuk wat je hier boven schrijft over limburg en als maar katholieker wordende katholieken, krijg ik de indruk dat je je zelf laat beinvloeden door je jeugd op een negatieve manier door je volledig te gaan afzetten, correct me if i am wrong, waren je ouders katholiek?

----------


## Snowwhite

GOODMORNING




> Dat komt niet voort uit de mattenklopper van God, maar uit de liefde van God.


Zo is het maar net Wortel!

----------


## Wortel

> Even voor de duidelijkheid: Jezus aanvaarden is een minimaal noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor de hemel. Wie Jezus verwerpt, gaat zeker naar de hel. Aldus het Christelijke geloof.


Aldus deze interpretatie van het Christelijke geloof.




> Begrijp ik nu goed dat jij ervan overtuigd bent dat geen enkele ongelovige (in de door mij beschreven zin) naar de hel gaat? Dat moet wel teneinde onder mijn vragen over de eeuwige martelarij vandaan te glibberen. Dan heb je een geheel nieuw geloof ontwikkeld. Mijn felicitaties. Niet drie, maar vier monothestische religies. Drie grote en een eenpersoonsreligie waarbij iedereen naar de hemel gaat.


Zullen we het in plaats van over de "Christelijke" hel eens over de persoonlijke hel van Charlus hebben? Volgens mij is hij de enige die daarin zit, namelijk. Niet als plaats maar als geestesgesteldheid. 




> Aha, er wordt toch gewogen. En wat gebeurt volgens jou met degenen die te licht bevonden worden? Een stevige schrobbering van god, en daarna alsnog een enkele reis eeuwig leven aan zijn zijde? Nee hoor, gewoon eeuwig gemarteld worden. Wel door iemand die veel van je houdt, da's mooi.
> Ga je nog een keertje vertellen waarom jij geen problemen ziet in geloven in een god van liefde en rechtvaardigheid die mensen eeuwig martelt omdat het ze niet voldoende lukt anders te zijn dan zoals hij ze geschapen heeft? Je juicht het vooruitzicht toe dat je bewust ongelovige buurman/vriend/kennis gebraden gaat worden?


Wat zei ik nou eerder over verantwoording afleggen over iets waarin ik niet geloof? Voor alle duidelijkheid: Ik geloof niet dat God er vanuit een gefrustreerde eer en scheppingsdrift een goddelijke gasoven op na houdt, teneinde mensen daarin als straf te braden. Alsof God op die manier zo op zijn eer zou zijn. Als ik Jezus' gang door het leven en zijn gang naar zijn eigen dood aan het kruis zie, dan zie ik heel wat anders. 
Dat de hel een geestesgesteldheid is van godverlatenheid, daar geloof ik wel in. In die zin hoef je trouwens hier en daar op aarde ook niet te wachten op het hiernamaals. 

Als wij verantwoordelijke mensen zijn ( en dat willen we toch, niemand wil graag verminderd toerekeningsvatbaar worden verklaard), dan is het toch niet zo'n vreemde gedachte dat wij eens ter verantwoording zullen worden geroepen, dat ons en keer gevraagd wordtwat wij met onze gaven (de een veel, de ander weinig maar dat doet er in feite niets toe) hebben gedaan.
Wij zijn als verantwoordelijke mensen geschapen, en we mogen toch aannemen dat God dat zal respecteren. De theoloog Berkhof heeft het prikkelend gezegd: de hel is de consequentie van Gods respect voor onze humaniteit.
Maar dan dient zich de volgende vraag aan: kan het dan zijn dat een mens voor de bijl gaat? Nee, wj niet natuurlijk, maar nderen -we kennen allemaal wel wat kandidaten- goed dat er een hel is. :piraat: 
De vraag dient zich aan of er mensen zijn die voor eeuwig behouden worden en mensen die voor eeuwig verloren gaan. 
Maar wie kan helpen dat hij werd die hij werd? In hoeverre kiest een mens zijn leven en in hoeverre wrdt hij geleefd. Het kostte mij in de Pauluskerk geen enkele moeite om van al dat tuig van de richel te houden en ik ben bepaald geen goed mens. En zou dan de goede God iemand verwerpen en dan nog wel voor eeuwig?
Maar als je zegt dat het heil voor alle mensen is, komt de vraag op of het er zo weinig toedoet, wie wij zijn en wat wij deden. Wij zijn toch mondige mensen, die ja kunnen zeggen en nee, en kan God dat dan ook niet?
Het is dus nogal dubbel en het is een dubbelheid die in het Evangelie zit ingebakken. Het Evangelie is er op uit "to comfort the uncomfortable and to uncomfort the comfortable". De rustelozen mogen rust vinden, de gerusten worden ongerust gemaakt. Nergens wordt ons (omdat we er uiteindelijk nu eenmaal niets vanaf weten) een sluitend systeem geboden, en we doen er dan ook goed aan het in de spanning tussen beide polen een tijdje uit te houden en niet voortijdig te vluchten in n van beide polen.
Maar dat gezegd zijnde kan ik mij niet voorstellen dat voor God verwerping ooit het laatste woord zal zijn. De Vader van Jezus Christus (Sorry Snow :knipoog: ) z'n ja is toch uiteindelijk groter dan zijn nee?

Nog dit: Als theologen een gelijkenis over het laatste oordeel zouden moeten geven dan zou "de Zoon des mensen wanneer hij komt in Zijn heerlijkheid" zeker totaal andere vragen stellen dan die van Matthes 25, andere vragen die voor de eeuwigheid beslissend zijn. De theologen zouden Jezus niet laten vragen naar onze zorg voor daklozen en hongerigen. Het zou er hij de theologen even anders uitzien. Daar zouden zware woorden vallen over de rechtvaardiging van de goddeloze en over verzoening en over opstanding. Maar volgens de evangelist heeft Jezus zelfs het wrd "geloof" op deze plaats, niet eens genoemd. Zij die te horen krijgen "jullie hebben dat aan mij gedaan" die hebben dat zelf niet eens gemerkt. er staat ook niet bij dat het christenmensen waren, alleen dat ze uit "al de volken"kwamen. Maar ze hadden blijkbaar iets dat meer waard is dan geloof, en ook meer waard is dan hoop. Ze hadden wat Paulus noemt "het meeste", het meeste van alles, en dat is de liefde. daat heeft Jezus voorgeleefd, wat liefde is, wat liefde doet.

@Mark, mocht je dit allemaal te zoet zijn hou dan je zoute popcorn bij de hand. En dat zeg ik echt in liefde.




> De bijbel staat vol met hel passages. Ik weet niet anders van protestanten in mijn familie, dan dat iemand die Jezus Christus niet als verlosser ziet naar de hel gaat. LAAT STAAN als katholiek met vagevuur stories. (Wat ben jij nu eigenlijk wortel, want ik las ergens anders dat je van origine katholiek bent opgegroeid)


Nee hoor, ik ben van huis uit een volbloed Protestant en dat ben ik met overtuiging altijd gebleven. Ik hou wel erg van Gregoriaans en Rock & Roll.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het siert je dat je het voor Wortel opneemt, gezamelijk ten strijde tegen atheisten.


je draait het om..
je zit hier op een islaamforum waar enkele hooligan-athesten strijden tegen gelovigen.. en niet andersom.. 
we zitten hier niet op een athesmeforum waar moslims strijden tegen athesten.. 
op dit islaamforum komen moslims die over hun geloof willen discusseren en krijgen vervolgens van een paar hooligans te horen dat ze dom, gek en achterlijk zijn.. 

aan de hand van normale athesten die ik tegenkom in het dagelijkse leven kan er geconcludeerd worden dat de hooligans die hier rondhangen niet veel begrepen hebben van fatsoen en agressief zijn in hun provocaties.. 
dat maakt ze dan ook hooligan..

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Sjaen
> 
> Als jij in eerste instantie al begreep, dat belachelijk op het campingclubje sloeg en niet op Wortel, waarom plaatste je dan:


Lees mijn replay aan Wortel.




> En als jij begreep welk onderscheid er was tussen Wortels overtuiging en de overtuiging van de sign2god versie (welke unitariers zijn), waarom plaatste je dan:


Daar heeft Wortel vanaf pag 1 al z'n uiterste best voor gedaan, ik zou niet weten wat ik daar nog aantoe kan voegen. 




> Waarom zeg jij van mij dat ik het christendom belachelijk maak terwijl ik het juist voor religie opneem?


Je neemt het voor de religie in z'n algemeenheid op, daar is niks mis mee een beetje overbodig misschien daar je in een land leeft met vrijheid van godsdienst, dit brengt met zich mee dat je kritiek op je geloof kan verwachten. Enfin, in the meantime heb je voor de Islam gekozen daarmee verwerp je automatisch het Christendom en de andere religies, ook je goed recht. Tja, wat blijft er van het Christendom over als je op een zeer respectvolle manier, uiterst beleefd en welopgevoed het hart van 't geloof in de prullenmand deponeert?!! rest de Christenen niets anders als het NT erachteraan te dumpen en weer Joods te worden?! Dat gebeurt echter niet, een gnosticus, protestant, antroposoof etc. etc. blijft zich een Christen voelen en noemen. Er zijn god weet hoeveel verschillende interpretaties.
Dit is mijn mening. Wortel heeft met jou geen probleem en kan goed met je door een deur, als hij het niet als belachelijk maken ervaart, wat is dan je probleem?






> Ik vind jouw posting een beetje een negatieve ondertoon hebben, dat terwijl je zelf ook ergens een geloof hebt, en je ziet dat ik hier dag in dag uit wordt aangevallen door de hardcore atheisten en als dom, primitief, xenofobisch, plat en nog met tientallen andere woorden wordt beschreven, dus eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik jouw reactie niet helemaal. 
> Je stelt bijvoorbeeld dat mensen die in een God geloven van straf en beloning onwetend 
> zijn, dat is ook al niet echt respectvol als ik mag zeggen. En je zegt ter verdediging van jouw pantheistische geloof dat monotheisten zich niet van hun vooroordelen uit hun kinderjaren hebben ontdaan, terwijl jij helemaal niet weet hoe ik opgegroeid ben (met 3 religies), en jij bent inmiddels de 1000ste tegen wie ik dat roep, zucht!


Dat geldt uiteraard niet alleen voor de monotheisten (heb ik dat gezegd?)




> Dan wat betreft de Eigenschappen van Allah, die lijken in geen enkel opzicht op menselijke eigenschappen. Allah is Vergevingsgezind, maar Zijn Vergevingsgezindheid lijkt niet op hoe wij elkaar kunnen vergeven als mensen.
> Niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk. Allah verwekt dus niet en is niet verwekt. Allah heeft geen zoon of moeder of partner want Allah is de Eerste en de Laatste.
> 
> We moeten ons dus geen voorstelling maken van een soort mens op een wolk! Zijn Eigenschappen zijn Goddelijk dus Perfect.


Een stoel heeft 4 poten, een zitting en een rugleuning we noemen hem een stoel omdat we dit met elkaar zo afgesproken hebben.

----------


## At Ayt

> En toch blijven we maar proberen de ander van ons gelijk te overtuigen. (ook ik doe daar vrolijk aan mee)


de polemiek tussen christenen en moslims over het profeetschap van mohammed en de positie van jezus dateert al vanaf de eerste eeuw (h) en zal voorlopig nog wel doorgaan..

 :engel:  maar de moslims hebben natuurlijk gelijk..

----------


## Wortel

> maar de moslims hebben natuurlijk gelijk..


Tuurlijk, net als de christenen. :engel:  :engel:

----------


## Snowwhite

NIET DRAAIEN SJAEN




> Tja, wat blijft er van het Christendom over als je op een zeer respectvolle manier, uiterst beleefd en welopgevoed het hart van 't geloof in de prullenmand deponeert?


Je moet niet draaien sjaen, het woord "belachelijk" sloeg op de atheisten die gelovigen in het algemeen dus ook Wortel, belachelijk maken met dom achterlijk en primitief. En het hebben van een geloof direkt associeren met niet nadenken.

Dus NIET DRAAIEN SVP. Ik maak Wortels geloof niet belachelijk, ik geef aan wat het meest essentiele punt van verschil is tussen de islam en het christendom. Bovendien heb ik zelf protestanten in mijn familie.

Ik begrijp derhalve niet dat jij als pantheist, mijn woorden draait, en dan aan Wortel zegt in relatie tot mij dat hij zo'n geduld met mij heeft OP EEN ISLAMITISCH FORUM.

Omgekeerde wereld gewoon, het moet niet gekker worden hier.

Ayt is zowel moslim als marokkaan, dus DOUBLE AYT RULES HERE not you.

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Sjaen.
> 
> Nee inderdaad, gezien het feit dat we hier op *islam* en meer zitten en niet op new age en meer, heeft de islamitische mening dus voorrang. Andersgelovigen zijn welkom maar met respect naar de moslims. Woorden als onwetend en vastplakkend aan jeugd zijn hier dus niet gewenst, bedankt voor je begrip.


Wat ik hiervan denk zal ik even hl respectvol voor me houden! Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.




> Gezien het stuk wat je hier boven schrijft over limburg en als maar katholieker wordende katholieken, krijg ik de indruk dat je je zelf laat beinvloeden door je jeugd op een negatieve manier door je volledig te gaan afzetten, correct me if i am wrong, waren je ouders katholiek?


Ik heb het over De Clerus van de Katholieke kerk en ja mijn ouders zijn
min of meer katholiek, en nee ik heb me nergens tegen af hoeven te zetten. Net zoals bij gelukkig de meeste moslims is hun credo Leef en laat Leven.

----------


## sjaen

> En hier maken nogal wat ongodisten toch een denkfout. In deze voorstelling van zaken zou het zo zijn dat het omkijken naar anderen, door mensen voor wie God een levende Realiteit is in hun leven, er alleen maar is vanuit een soort kadaverdiscipline. Is het wel eens in je opgekomen dat deze menslievendheid geen doel is maar een vrucht van een antwoord geven op een liefde die allsomvattend is? Dogma of wet in de zin van het wetboek van starfrecht hebben in het algemeen weinig tot niets te maken met hoe gelovigen zich inzetten om het lijden van anderen te verzachten. Dat komt niet voort uit de mattenklopper van God, maar uit de liefde van God. Om maar eens wat te noemen: dacht je dat we het in de Pauluskerk tussen al die druggebruikers en heronehoeren in, deden uit angst voor de knoet van Hogerhand? Lamenielache! We deden dat vanuit vanuit een intrinsieke bezieling waarvan God Zelf de Bron was. Zo gaat dat overal. Sterker nog: Juist in die geloofsgemeenschappen waar "Gods mattenklopper" rondgaat op de manier zoals je het hier voorstelt, wordt het minste vrijwilligerswerk gedaan.


Eigenlijk ben je het dus met me eens. Waar hebben we het dan nog over?!

----------


## sjaen

> de polemiek tussen christenen en moslims over het profeetschap van mohammed en de positie van jezus dateert al vanaf de eerste eeuw (h) en zal voorlopig nog wel doorgaan..
> 
>  maar de moslims hebben natuurlijk gelijk..


ach, het houdt de boel wel levendig

----------


## sjaen

> NIET DRAAIEN SJAEN
> 
> 
> 
> Je moet niet draaien sjaen, het woord "belachelijk" sloeg op de atheisten die gelovigen in het algemeen dus ook Wortel, belachelijk maken met dom achterlijk en primitief. En het hebben van een geloof direkt associeren met niet nadenken.
> 
> Dus NIET DRAAIEN SVP. Ik maak Wortels geloof niet belachelijk, ik geef aan wat het meest essentiele punt van verschil is tussen de islam en het christendom. Bovendien heb ik zelf protestanten in mijn familie.
> 
> Ik begrijp derhalve niet dat jij als pantheist, mijn woorden draait, en dan aan Wortel zegt in relatie tot mij dat hij zo'n geduld met mij heeft OP EEN ISLAMITISCH FORUM.
> ...


Sorry Dear, ben ik nu een ontspoorde westerse vrouw?!

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,




> Als wij verantwoordelijke mensen zijn ( en dat willen we toch, niemand wil graag verminderd toerekeningsvatbaar worden verklaard), dan is het toch niet zo'n vreemde gedachte dat wij eens ter verantwoording zullen worden geroepen, dat ons en keer gevraagd wordtwat wij met onze gaven (de een veel, de ander weinig maar dat doet er in feite niets toe) hebben gedaan.
> Wij zijn als verantwoordelijke mensen geschapen, en we mogen toch aannemen dat God dat zal respecteren. De theoloog Berkhof heeft het prikkelend gezegd: de hel is de consequentie van Gods respect voor onze humaniteit.
> Maar dan dient zich de volgende vraag aan: kan het dan zijn dat een mens voor de bijl gaat? Nee, wj niet natuurlijk, maar nderen -we kennen allemaal wel wat kandidaten- goed dat er een hel is.
> De vraag dient zich aan of er mensen zijn die voor eeuwig behouden worden en mensen die voor eeuwig verloren gaan. 
> Maar wie kan helpen dat hij werd die hij werd? In hoeverre kiest een mens zijn leven en in hoeverre wrdt hij geleefd. Het kostte mij in de Pauluskerk geen enkele moeite om van al dat tuig van de richel te houden en ik ben bepaald geen goed mens. En zou dan de goede God iemand verwerpen en dan nog wel voor eeuwig?
> Maar als je zegt dat het heil voor alle mensen is, komt de vraag op of het er zo weinig toedoet, wie wij zijn en wat wij deden. Wij zijn toch mondige mensen, die ja kunnen zeggen en nee, en kan God dat dan ook niet?
> Het is dus nogal dubbel en het is een dubbelheid die in het Evangelie zit ingebakken. Het Evangelie is er op uit "to comfort the uncomfortable and to uncomfort the comfortable". De rustelozen mogen rust vinden, de gerusten worden ongerust gemaakt. Nergens wordt ons (omdat we er uiteindelijk nu eenmaal niets vanaf weten) een sluitend systeem geboden, en we doen er dan ook goed aan het in de spanning tussen beide polen een tijdje uit te houden en niet voortijdig te vluchten in n van beide polen.
> Maar dat gezegd zijnde kan ik mij niet voorstellen dat voor God verwerping ooit het laatste woord zal zijn. De Vader van Jezus Christus (Sorry Snow) z'n ja is toch uiteindelijk groter dan zijn nee?
> 
> Nog dit: Als theologen een gelijkenis over het laatste oordeel zouden moeten geven dan zou "de Zoon des mensen wanneer hij komt in Zijn heerlijkheid" zeker totaal andere vragen stellen dan die van Matthes 25, andere vragen die voor de eeuwigheid beslissend zijn. De theologen zouden Jezus niet laten vragen naar onze zorg voor daklozen en hongerigen. Het zou er hij de theologen even anders uitzien. Daar zouden zware woorden vallen over de rechtvaardiging van de goddeloze en over verzoening en over opstanding. Maar volgens de evangelist heeft Jezus zelfs het wrd "geloof" op deze plaats, niet eens genoemd. Zij die te horen krijgen "jullie hebben dat aan mij gedaan" die hebben dat zelf niet eens gemerkt. er staat ook niet bij dat het christenmensen waren, alleen dat ze uit "al de volken"kwamen. Maar ze hadden blijkbaar iets dat meer waard is dan geloof, en ook meer waard is dan hoop. Ze hadden wat Paulus noemt "het meeste", het meeste van alles, en dat is de liefde. daat heeft Jezus voorgeleefd, wat liefde is, wat liefde doet.


Is this a yes or a no?

Krijg ik als moslima het eeuwige leven in het koninkrijks God volgens de christelijke leer, ja of nee

----------


## Snowwhite

> De Vader van Jezus Christus (Sorry Snow)


Je hoeft je helemaal niet te verontschuldigen Wortel, want sommige protestanten zeggen gewoon dat ik een valse profeet volg, klaar. Zo vinden de hindoes ons vleeseters afgrijselijk, en ik kan nog wel een tijdje doorgaan.

Dat is bij ons helemaal geen probleem, want wij begrijpen dat de ander een andere overtuiging heeft. Het zijn altijd de humanisten die de problemen maken tussen de religieuzen.

No problem Wortel.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Sorry Dear, ben ik nu een ontspoorde westerse vrouw?!


Dat weet ik ook wel hoor, dat dat jou dwars zat, maar ik denk niet dat je mij heel goed kent, maar misschien komt dat nog.

Groetjes

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het zijn altijd de humanisten die de problemen maken tussen de religieuzen.



Kruisigt hen !

----------


## H.P.Pas

> DOUBLE AYT RULES HERE not you.


_Le pouvoir n'est jamais ridicule. -- Napolon Bonaparte_

----------


## sjaen

> _Le pouvoir n'est jamais ridicule. -- Napolon Bonaparte_


Rgles de nature de mre -- Ikke  :ego: 

mijn frans is uiterst belabbert ik bedoel dus Mother Nature Rules! -- Ikke  :ego:

----------


## ronald

> Kruisigt hen !


Zou een leuk antwoord zijn geweest als Snowwhite een Romeinse was...

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


Yo Wortel. Je moppert nu al een tijdje over ongelovigen die alleen maar karikaturen over jouw geloof te berde brengen, maar Joden en moslims sluiten zich unaniem bij mij aan vwb. dit ene puntje.
Volgens Ronald is de Christelijke god een politieagent, rechter en beul ineen die mensen in de cel, euh, hel gooit. De lichtkring van liefde is zelfs geheel weggevallen. Ook volgens Snowwhite is de eeuwige hel een onmisbare factor in de Christelijke god zijn heilsplan.

----------


## Wortel

> Ook volgens Snowwhite is de eeuwige hel een onmisbare factor in de Christelijke god zijn heilsplan.


De Christelijke god? Toe maar. Bij mijn weten is God noch Jood, noch Christen noch Moslim maar God. Misschien moet je eens leren onderscheid te maken tussen dogmatiek en geloofspraktijk. Maar ik begrijp dat nu Snowwhite en Ronald voor jou moeten dienen als getuige a charge dat God eeuwig zou martelen. Ga hen eerst eens vragen hoe ze die, naar mijn idee ongevraagde, advocatuur voor een rabiate athest zelf vinden?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> 
> 
> Als wij verantwoordelijke mensen zijn ( en dat willen we toch, niemand wil graag verminderd toerekeningsvatbaar worden verklaard), dan is het toch niet zo'n vreemde gedachte dat wij eens ter verantwoording zullen worden geroepen, dat ons en keer gevraagd wordtwat wij met onze gaven (de een veel, de ander weinig maar dat doet er in feite niets toe) hebben gedaan.
> Wij zijn als verantwoordelijke mensen geschapen, en we mogen toch aannemen dat God dat zal respecteren. De theoloog Berkhof heeft het prikkelend gezegd: de hel is de consequentie van Gods respect voor onze humaniteit.
> Maar dan dient zich de volgende vraag aan: kan het dan zijn dat een mens voor de bijl gaat? Nee, wj niet natuurlijk, maar nderen -we kennen allemaal wel wat kandidaten- goed dat er een hel is.
> De vraag dient zich aan of er mensen zijn die voor eeuwig behouden worden en mensen die voor eeuwig verloren gaan. 
> Maar wie kan helpen dat hij werd die hij werd? In hoeverre kiest een mens zijn leven en in hoeverre wrdt hij geleefd. Het kostte mij in de Pauluskerk geen enkele moeite om van al dat tuig van de richel te houden en ik ben bepaald geen goed mens. En zou dan de goede God iemand verwerpen en dan nog wel voor eeuwig?
> Maar als je zegt dat het heil voor alle mensen is, komt de vraag op of het er zo weinig toedoet, wie wij zijn en wat wij deden. Wij zijn toch mondige mensen, die ja kunnen zeggen en nee, en kan God dat dan ook niet?
> ...


Je gaat volgens de Christelijke leer naar de eeuwige hel omdat je niet aanvaardt dat de zoon van god is gestorven voor je zonden.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Een advies dat me eerder van toepassing lijkt voor om. Ronald en Snowwhite. Verder totaal maf dat er 1 woestijngod zou zijn (eentje met en zonder zoon Jezus?), maar hier ga ik verder niet op door want dan gaat Ronald gek doen.


> <...>Maar ik begrijp dat nu Snowwhite en Ronald voor jou moeten dienen als getuige a charge dat God eeuwig zou martelen.<...>


Welnee, ik heb S. en R. daarvoor niet nodig. Mijn punt was alleen maar dat zij, naar je eigen zeggen medegelovigen in jouw enige echte god, geen moeite hebben met een eeuwige hel waar god mensen in laat verdwijnen.

----------


## ronald

> Yo Wortel. Je moppert nu al een tijdje over ongelovigen die alleen maar karikaturen over jouw geloof te berde brengen, maar Joden en moslims sluiten zich unaniem bij mij aan vwb. dit ene puntje.
> Volgens Ronald is de Christelijke god een politieagent, rechter en beul ineen die mensen in de cel, euh, hel gooit. De lichtkring van liefde is zelfs geheel weggevallen. Ook volgens Snowwhite is de eeuwige hel een onmisbare factor in de Christelijke god zijn heilsplan.


Het grappige bij jou is altijd "Waar staat de mens met zijn verantwoording". Totaal weggecijferd of totaal lijdend voorwerp. Leuk is dat virtuele. Uhhh... je vergeet de aanklager.

----------


## mark61

> Rgles de nature de mre -- Ikke 
> 
> mijn frans is uiterst belabbert ik bedoel dus Mother Nature Rules! -- Ikke


Intussen heb je het over je moeder's ongesteldheid, magoed. Taal is een salope, sorry, bitch.

----------


## mark61

De conclusie lijkt me gerechtvaardigd dat de meeste gelovigen in dit topic knettergek zijn.

Om dat te verhullen klagen ze dat duh ongelovigen alle gelovigen voor gek verklaren. 

Maar nee, zo zit dat niet kinders.

----------


## sjaen

> Intussen heb je het over je moeder's ongesteldheid, magoed. Taal is een salope, sorry, bitch.


bitch!! toe maar het kan niet op bij you. foei en dat op you leeftijd! schaam je.

La mre rgne la nature  :engel: 

P.S. i.p.v. zo denigrerend met scheldwoorden rond te lopen strooien, zou het je sieren mij te helpen de correcte vertaling van Mother Nature Rules te geven, aangezien jij hier het talenwonder bent.

----------


## Wortel

> Krijg ik als moslima het eeuwige leven in het koninkrijks God volgens de christelijke leer, ja of nee


Die Christelijke leer laat gelukkig alle ruimte aan de Eeuwige Zelf om dat te bepalen. Er wordt je, als gezegd, geen sluitend systeem geboden. Tegen dat soort systemen kwam Jezus nu juist in opstand.
En hoe zit dat met mij -een Drie-eenheid belijdende Protestant- en de Islamitische leer?




> Je gaat volgens de Christelijke leer naar de eeuwige hel omdat je niet aanvaardt dat de zoon van god is gestorven voor je zonden.


In jezelf je eigen stokpaardjes blijven bemompelen is nog wat anders dan een belijdenis opzeggen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,




> Die Christelijke leer laat gelukkig alle ruimte aan de Eeuwige Zelf om dat te bepalen. Er wordt je, als gezegd, geen sluitend systeem geboden. Tegen dat soort systemen kwam Jezus nu juist in opstand.


Wortel je draait gigantisch. Niemand beweert hier dat God geen ruimte geeft om dat te bepalen. Het uiteindelijke oordeel ligt bij God en niet bij de mensen. Ik vraag jou naar *de christelijke leer*, en je draait er om heen.

Bestaat de Hel - Wat Zegt het Oude Testament?
Bestaat de Hel? Een correct Bijbels wereldbeeld bevat ook een geloof in een werkelijke, eeuwige, en fysieke hel. Wat geloof jij?

Het is interessant om te ontdekken dat er meer Bijbelverzen gewijd zijn aan de Hel dan aan de Hemel. Hier zijn een paar verzen uit het Oude Testament die over de Hel gaan. Danil 12:2 verklaart: "Velen van hen die slapen in de aarde, in het stof, zullen ontwaken, sommigen om eeuwig te leven, anderen om voor eeuwig te worden veracht en verafschuwd." De Hel wordt hier als eeuwig beschreven. Jesaja 66:24 verklaart: "Bij het verlaten van de stad zien ze de lijken van hen die tegen mij in opstand kwamen: de worm die aan hen knaagt zal niet sterven, en het vuur waarin ze branden zal niet doven; ze worden verafschuwd door alles wat leeft." In dit geschrift wordt de hel beschreven als een plaats waar het vuur niet zal worden gedoofd. Deuteronomium 32:22 schildert de hel af als een plaats waar God zijn toorn zal uitgieten, "Als het vuur van mijn toorn is ontstoken zal het branden tot in het diepste dodenrijk; het zal de aarde verschroeien en alles wat daar groeit, het zal de grondvesten van de bergen verteren." Psalmen 55:16 illustreert de hel als het rijk van de zondaars: "Laat de dood hen onverhoeds treffen, laat hen levend neerdalen in het dodenrijk, want bij hen huist het kwaad, het heerst in hun hart."

Bestaat de Hel - Wat zegt het Nieuwe Testament?
Bestaat de Hel? Als de duidelijke taal van het Oude Testament nog niet genoeg is, dan heeft ook het Nieuwe Testament hier genoeg over te zeggen. 2 Tessalonicenzen 1:9 vertelt ons, "Ze zullen voor eeuwig worden verstoten, ver van de Heer en van zijn kracht en majesteit." Openbaring 14:11 leert ons, wanneer over de antichrist gesproken wordt, "De rook van die pijniging zal opstijgen tot in eeuwigheid. Wie het beest en zijn beeld aanbidden, of wie het merkteken van zijn naam draagt, ze krijgen geen rust, overdag niet en ’s nachts niet.’ De hel is een meer van brandend vuur, zoals in Openbaring 20:14-15 wordt beschreven, "Toen werden de dood en het dodenrijk in de vuurpoel gegooid. Dit is de tweede dood: de vuurpoel. Wie niet in het boek van het leven bleek te staan werd in de vuurpoel gegooid."

Bestaat de Hel - Wat Zei Jezus er Over?
Sommigen van hen die beargumenteren dat de hel niet bestaat doen dit op basis van hun geloof dat Jezus liefde, vrede, en vergeving predikte - en dat Hij ons niet onderwees over een eeuwige plaats van vurige afstraffingen voor ongelovigen. Maar, het tegenovergestelde is juist waar. Jezus onderwees meer over de hel dan wie dan ook in God's Woord. Jezus beschreef de hel als een onblusbaar vuur (Mattes 3:12), een plaats van eeuwig vuur, (Mattes 25:41) eeuwige bestraffing (Mattes 25:46), en een plaats van kwelling, vlammen, en lijden (Lucas 16:23-24). Jezus onderwees tijdens Zijn leven vele malen specifiek over de hel (Mattes 5:22, 29-30; 10:28; 18:9; 23:15,33; Marcus 9:43-47; Lucas 12:6; 16:23).

Bestaat de Hel - Hoe Kan een Eeuwigheid in de Hel Rechtvaardig Zijn?
Als de Hel bestaat, hoe kan dit dan rechtvaardig zijn? Waarom zou een liefhebbende God een persoon eeuwig straffen, als zijn zonde slechts over een periode van 70-80 jaar plaatsvond? Het antwoord is dat uiteindelijk alle zonde tegen God is gekeerd, en God is oneindig (Psalmen 51:4). Omdat God een eeuwig en oneindig Wezen is, is dus alle zonde een oneindige bestraffing waard.

Jawel, God houdt van ons (Johannes 3:16) en hij wil dat alle mensen gered worden (2 Petrus 3:9). Maar God is ook rechtvaardig en oprecht - Hij zal niet toestaan dat zonde onbestraft wordt gelaten. Dit is de reden dat God Jezus stuurde om de prijs voor onze zonden te betalen. De dood van Jezus Christus was een eeuwige dood, die onze schuld afbetaalde die werd veroorzaakt door onze oneindige zonde - zodat wij hier niet tot in de eeuwigheid in de Hel voor zouden hoeven te boeten (2 Korintirs 5:21). Het enige dat wij hoeven te doen is ons vertrouwen in Hem te stellen. Onze zonden zijn daarmee vergeven en ons wordt daarvoor een eeuwig thuis in de hemel beloofd. God hield zo veel van ons dat hij voorzag in onze verlossing. Als we Zijn geschenk van eeuwig leven door de Heer Jezus Christus afwijzen, dan zullen we de eeuwige gevolgen van die beslissing onder ogen moeten zien - een eeuwigheid in een brandende hel.

http://www.allaboutworldview.org/dut...aat-de-hel.htm

----------


## Snowwhite

Ook de atheisten hier draaien als een tierelier. Het feit dat protestantse familieleden bij gelegenheden mij een boek over Jezus in handen drukken in een poging dat ik jezus als verlosser aanneem, omdat ik anders het eeuwige leven in het koninkrijks God niet krijg volgens hen (dus hel), wil niet zeggen dat zij mij in de hel wensen. Integendeel. 
Ook hindoes proberen mij te bekeren via hun voedsel (Prasad), als zij niet van mij hielden dan zouden ze dat niet doen. 

*Niemand wenst de ander de hel toe.*

En als atheisten zo rotsvast in hun overtuiging zijn dat de hel niet bestaat, dan hebben ze niets te vrezen naar hun eigen geloof en moeten ze ook niet zeuren dat andere mensen daar wel in geloven en daar een heisa over maken en draaien dat wij religieuzen hun iets slechts toewensen.

NIETS IS MINDER WAAR

----------


## Snowwhite

> En hoe zit dat met mij -een Drie-eenheid belijdende Protestant- en de Islamitische leer?


*Who are the Jews and Christians who will enter Paradise?*

For the time being, I do not have the resources to quote the exact Quranic verse, nor can I tell you what sura it has been taken from. However, I believe it is a common verse. I understand little Arabic; hence I found that in English. The verse can be interpretted as such:
The godfearing Jews, muslims and christians will not have fear (on that day).
I am not exactly sure of the bracketted phrase.
Now my question to you: is it mistranliteration?
We know that christians and jews in general cannot be hoped to have any sanction in the life hereafter. So, how do we understand the verse? 

Praise be to Allaah.

What you refer to in your question is mentioned in two similar aayaat in the Qur’aan. The first of them is the aayah (interpretation of the meaning): “Verily, those who believe and those who are Jews and Christians, and Sabians, whoever believes in Allaah and the Last Day and do righteous good deeds shall have their reward with their Lord, on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve.” [al-Baqarah 2:62]

The second is the aayah (interpretation of the meaning): “Surely, those who believe, those who are the Jews and the Sabians and the Christians – whosoever believed in Allaah and the Last Day, and worked righteousness, on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve.” [al-Maa’idah 5:69]

In order to understand these aayaat correctly, we need to refer to the scholars of Tafseer (Qur’aanic commentary). The great Imaam Ismaa’eel ibn Katheer, may Allaah have mercy on him, said in his tafseer of the aayah from Soorat al-Baqarah:

“Allaah, may He be exalted, points out that whoever of the previous nations did well and was obedient, will have a good reward, and this will be the case for everyone who follows the Unlettered Prophet [Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) until the Hour comes – he will have eternal happiness, and they will not fear what they are going to face, nor will they grieve for what they have left behind. As Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): ‘No doubt! Verily, the awliya’ of Allaah [i.e., those who believe in the Oneness of Allaah and fear Allaah much, and love Allaah much], no fear shall come upon them nor shall they grieve.’ [Yoonus 10:62]. And Allaah tells us what the angels say to the believers at the time of death (interpretation of the meaning): ‘Verily, those who say, “Our Lord is Allaah,” then they istaqaamu [stood straight, i.e., truly followed Islam], on them the angels will descend (at the time of their death) (saying): “Fear not, nor grieve! But receive the glad tidings of Paradise which you have been promised!”’ [Fussilat 41:30]

As far as the Jews are concerning, their faith meant believing in the Tawraat (original Torah) and following the way of Moosa (peace be upon him) until ‘Eesa came, after which whoever continued to follow the Torah and the way of Moosa, and did not leave this and follow ‘Eesa, was doomed. As far as the Christians are concerned, their faith meant believing in the Injeel (original Gospel) and following the laws of ‘Eesa; whoever did this was a believer whose faith was acceptable to Allaah, until Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) came, after which whoever did not follow Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and leave the way of ‘Eesa and the Injeel that he had been following before, was doomed. 

The aayah (interpretation of the meaning), “And whoever seeks a religion other than Islam, it will never be accepted of him, and in the Hereafter he will be one of the losers” [Aal ‘Imraan 3:85] is a statement that Allaah will not accept any way or deed from anyone, after sending His Final Messenger, except those that are in accordance with the laws of Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Prior to this, however, anyone who followed the Prophet of his own time was on the Straight Path of salvation. So the Jews were those who followed Moosa (peace be upon him) and referred to the Tawraat for judgement at that time. When Allaah sent ‘Eesa (peace be upon him), the Children of Israel were obliged to follow him and obey him, and so they and others who followed him became Christians.. When Allaah sent Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), as the Final Prophet and a Messenger to all the children of Adam, all of mankind was obliged to believe in him and obey him, and refrain from what he prohibited. Those who did so are the true believers. The ummah (nation) of Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) are called the believers because of their deep eemaan (faith) and conviction, and because they believe in all the past Prophets and in the prophesied events that are yet to come.”

Commenting on the aayah in Soorat al-Baqarah, Ibn Katheer (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

“What is meant is that every group believed in Allaah and the Last Day, which is the appointed Day of Reckoning, and did righteous deeds. But after Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was sent to both mankind and the jinn, true belief can only be in accordance with the way of Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Whoever follows his way will not fear the future or grieve for what they leave behind.


Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid

----------


## mark61

> bitch!! toe maar het kan niet op bij you. foei en dat op you leeftijd! schaam je.
> 
> La mre rgne la nature 
> 
> P.S. i.p.v. zo denigrerend met scheldwoorden rond te lopen strooien, zou het je sieren mij te helpen de correcte vertaling van Mother Nature Rules te geven, aangezien jij hier het talenwonder bent.


Ik geloof niet dat je me begreep. Ik parafraseerde op de bekende uitdrukking 'Life is a bitch' (Het leven is hard) om aan te geven dat taal niet makkelijk is. 

Ik meen nu te begrijpen dat jij denkt dat ik jou aansprak?  :Confused:  Je bent van mij gewend dat ik wildvreemde vrouwen zo aanspreek? Excuse you me.

De uitspraak 'x rules' is typisch Engels slang, daar is mijn Frans niet goed genoeg voor. Frans doet aan appositie, dus Mre Nature kan wel.

http://mere.nature.free.fr/

http://www.mere-nature.com/

Al is er op http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dame_Nature discussie of Mre Nature een anglicisme is. Dat is een enge aandoening, namelijk.

Ga je het nou niet meer over je moeder's ongesteldheid hebben?

----------


## mark61

> *Who are the Jews and Christians who will enter Paradise?*
> 
> Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid


De sjeik heeft een hele pagina gelul nodig om niet hardop, maar impliciet te zeggen dat alle joden en christenen van na 632 gaan branden.

Overigens nogal infantiel, en typerend voor een autistische gelovige, om mij op negeer te zetten maar wel permanent een hatelijk onderschrift te voeren.

Hoe infantiel kan een gelovige worden / zijn?

----------


## Snowwhite

What goes around comes around

Geef je misser toe: het hindoeisme heeft een hel.

En dan kunnen we weer kletsen samen  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>We hebben iets gemeen met elkaar, wat alleen ik weet van jou, maar jij niet van mij.<...>


Ah, ik zie nu net dat je snel je tekst aangepast hebt. 
Toevallig schreef iemand mij vanochtend het volgende:



> Ik krijg trouwens sterk de indruk dat Snowwhite niet is wie ze zegt dat ze is. Dat irrelevante benadrukken van huishoudelijke taken alleen al. Net alsof iemand bewust het plaatje wil neerzetten van een fundiemoslima die als huisvrouw haar plaats kent maar desalniettemin zelf haar keuzes maakt en helemaal niet bekrompen is. Ze gaat hartelijk om met haar familie waarin op wonderbaarlijke wijze alle mogelijke religies en denkrichtingen vertegenwoordigd zijn. Ze spreekt ook expliciet over zichzelf in de derde persoon alsof ze over iemand anders verhaalt. Een pedagogisch verantwoord kinderseriepersonage.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Net alsof iemand bewust het plaatje wil neerzetten van een fundiemoslima die als huisvrouw haar plaats kent maar desalniettemin zelf haar keuzes maakt en helemaal niet bekrompen is. Ze gaat hartelijk om met haar familie waarin op wonderbaarlijke wijze alle mogelijke religies en denkrichtingen vertegenwoordigd zijn.


That's me!!!!
The groovy housewife

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik kan me nog goed herinneren dat Hokus Pokus mij geborneerd noemde, maar het feit dat iemand die hier kennelijk over mij loopt te roddelen het zich niet kan voorstellen dat iemand graag thuis wil zitten en dat families multinationaal/cultureel en religieus kunnen zijn zegt mij wat over de bekrompenheid van de gasten die hier komen ons lastig vallen.

----------


## mark61

> What goes around comes around


Wat goes around precies?

Dus je leest stiekem wel, dat dacht ik al  :hihi: 




> Geef je misser toe: het hindoeisme heeft een hel.


Begrijp je dan zelf niet dat dit een domme stelling is? Je begrijpt echt niet wat ik bedoel? Je weet het beter?

Je bent nu dus je gelijk aan het halen op het niveau van welles-nietes, want de uitspraakt is te simpel voor woorden.

Iemand met een zo beperkt abstractievermogen en zulk infantiel gedrag als jij zou vooral niet over godsdienst moeten praten, laat staan discussiren.

Het spijt me zeer, maar ik kan niet tegen (koppige) domheid.

Iets niet weten is niet erg, maar over een onderwerp domme uitspraken doen die van een totaal gebrek aan kennis _en vooral begrip_ blijk geven, en er dan koppig aan blijven vasthouden, dat is wel erg.

----------


## mark61

> ...en dat families multinationaal/cultureel en religieus kunnen zijn zegt mij wat over de bekrompenheid van de gasten die hier komen ons lastig vallen.


Je familie gaat toch naar de hel? Je postte net een lang verhaal waaruit ik concludeer dat moderne christenen en joden naar de hel gaan. Over hindoes ging het verhaal niet, dus dat zal nog wel erger zijn, als dat al mogelijk was.

----------


## mark61

> *Niemand wenst de ander de hel toe.*



Ik leg het je nog 1 keer uit, heel langzaam, misschien dat het dan doordringt:

1) Je bent moslima > je gelooft erin dat wat in de Koran staat en door de Soenna is doorgegeven de waarheid is.

2) Die bronnen vertellen op tig plaatsen dat ongelovigen voor eeuwig naar de hel gaan.

3) Jij gelooft dus dat ongelovigen naar de hel gaan, of je bent geen goed gelovige.

*Wat sommigen van ons nu al zo'n 20 pagina's lang zo graag willen weten, is hoe jij je daaronder voelt. Jouw hele familie gaat dus eeuwig branden. Vind je dat niet erg? Of geloof je het eigenlijk stiekem niet?*

Twee heel simpele vragen; twee  drie gelovigen al die honderden posts lang HARDNEKKIG weigeren antwoord te geven. Beginnen over andere onderwerpen, maken ruzie, gooien je in incommunicado,...

Conclusie? Zijn die gelovigen nu gek aan het doen of de vragenstellers?

----------


## Wortel

> Wortel je draait gigantisch. Niemand beweert hier dat God geen ruimte geeft om dat te bepalen. Het uiteindelijke oordeel ligt bij God en niet bij de mensen. Ik vraag jou naar de christelijke leer, en je draait er om heen.


Ik krijg het idee dat wat jij draaien noemt ik ruimhartigheid zou noemen. De christelijke leer zegt dat het uiteindelijke oordeel aan God is en dat het zou kunnen zijn dat er mensen zijn die definitief zouden kunnen worden begraven in de grond van hun eigen ongeloof. Maar dat oordeel is aan God en aan niemand anders.
Voor wat betreft de Bijbelplaatsen die je aanreikt vraag ik me af of je mijn stuk over de hel wel goed gelezen hebt. De uitleg die je erbij geeft is bepaald niet mijn uitleg. Ik vind dat je hier het beeld van de eeuwige goddelijke gasoven inleest in deze Bijbelplaatsen. Ik haal daar veel meer een plaats van godverlatenheid uit. Dat er weinig in de Bijbel staat over de hemel is trouwens ook logisch, want daarin is de Bijbel eigenlijk niet geinteresseerd. In de Bijbel wordt daarover geschreven als over "in de schoot van God" zijn. De Openbaring van Johannes heeft als enige zeer plastische beelden over een vuurpoel, maar dat hele boek is n groot schilderij van Jeroen Bosch. Het gaat in Openbaring uiteindelijk om de hoop en de liefde van God die staat aan het eind van alle beproeving. 




> What is meant is that every group believed in Allaah and the Last Day, which is the appointed Day of Reckoning, and did righteous deeds. But after Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was sent to both mankind and the jinn, true belief can only be in accordance with the way of Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Whoever follows his way will not fear the future or grieve for what they leave behind.
> 
> Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid


Waarlijk en zuiver geloof kan volgens deze sjeik dus alleen bestaan bij degenen die de weg van Mohammed volgen. Daaruit begrijp ik dus dat wij elkaar na onze dood helaas nooit meer tegen zullen komen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zijn die gelovigen nu gek aan het doen of de vragenstellers?


IK HEB GEEN VRAGENSTELLERS HIER, want 80 procent staat op ignore bij mij, 2 de keer.




> Begrijp je dan zelf niet dat dit een domme stelling is? Je begrijpt echt niet wat ik bedoel? *Je weet het beter?*
> 
> Je bent nu dus je gelijk aan het halen op het niveau van welles-nietes, want de uitspraakt is te simpel voor woorden.
> 
> Iemand met een zo beperkt abstractievermogen en zulk infantiel gedrag als jij zou vooral niet over godsdienst moeten praten, laat staan discussiren.
> 
> Het spijt me zeer, maar ik kan niet tegen (koppige) domheid.
> 
> Iets niet weten is niet erg, maar over een onderwerp domme uitspraken doen die van een totaal gebrek aan kennis en vooral begrip blijk geven, en er dan koppig aan blijven vasthouden, dat is wel erg.


Duidelijk, jij bent degene die het beter weet dan ik, omdat jij een vriendin hebt die ontwikkeld is.

Dag Mark

----------


## Snowwhite

Wortel, wat jij schrijft is puur je eigen interpretatie, de bijbelteksten zeggen wat anders.

----------


## Wortel

> Wortel, wat jij schrijft is puur je eigen interpretatie, de bijbelteksten zeggen wat anders.


I beg to differ. Maar dan wordt het welles-nietes en dat is weinig vruchtbaar.
Je kunt er niet omheen dat nergens in de Bijbel, noch over de hemel noch over de hel, een plattegrond wordt weergegeven. In het Oude Testament wordt over de Sheool gesproken en dat lijkt meer op de Onderwereld a la de Hades dan op eeuwig brandend hellevuur. In de gelijkenis (!) van Lukas gaat om iets heel anders dan over een concrete beschrijving van de hel. 
Let wel: ik geloof dat er zoiets als een hel is als een plaats van godverlatenheid, maar een eeuwig brandende vuuroven omdat God gefrustreerd is in zijn eer en die onbuigzame mensen daarom voor eeuwig te grazen neemt, dat wil er bij mij, op grond van wat ik tegenkom in de Bijbel zelf, toch echt niet in.

----------


## ronald

> Ik leg het je nog 1 keer uit, heel langzaam, misschien dat het dan doordringt:
> 
> 1) Je bent moslima > je gelooft erin dat wat in de Koran staat en door de Soenna is doorgegeven de waarheid is.
> 
> 2) Die bronnen vertellen op tig plaatsen dat ongelovigen voor eeuwig naar de hel gaan.
> 
> 3) Jij gelooft dus dat ongelovigen naar de hel gaan, of je bent geen goed gelovige.
> 
> *Wat sommigen van ons nu al zo'n 20 pagina's lang zo graag willen weten, is hoe jij je daaronder voelt. Jouw hele familie gaat dus eeuwig branden. Vind je dat niet erg? Of geloof je het eigenlijk stiekem niet?*
> ...


Ik denk niet dat jij echt uit bent op een theologisch debat. Of vergis ik mij?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> En toch blijven we maar proberen de ander van ons gelijk te overtuigen. (ook ik doe daar vrolijk aan mee)


 :knipoog: 




> If you wish to see the truth
> then hold no opinions for or against anything.
> To set up what you like against what you dislike
> is the disease of the mind.
> ...
> Indeed, it is due to our choosing to accept or reject
> that we do not see the true nature of things.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ik leg het je nog 1 keer uit, heel langzaam, misschien dat het dan doordringt:
> 
> 1) Je bent moslima > je gelooft erin dat wat in de Koran staat en door de Soenna is doorgegeven de waarheid is.
> 
> 2) Die bronnen vertellen op tig plaatsen dat ongelovigen voor eeuwig naar de hel gaan.
> 
> 3) Jij gelooft dus dat ongelovigen naar de hel gaan, of je bent geen goed gelovige.
> 
> *Wat sommigen van ons nu al zo'n 20 pagina's lang zo graag willen weten, is hoe jij je daaronder voelt. Jouw hele familie gaat dus eeuwig branden. Vind je dat niet erg? Of geloof je het eigenlijk stiekem niet?*
> ...


Snowwhite is een _internet troll_. Ze is, met andere worden, geestelijk gestoord. De meeste mensen komen hier om van gedachten te wisselen om om gewoon hun mening te geven. Maar Snowwhite komt met een heel andere instelling hier naar toe. Het idee dat ze je aan het lijntje kan houden en dat het je frustreert omdat je op eerlijke vragen geen antwoord krijgt vindt ze aantrekkelijk. Het is het resultaat van de behoefte om macht uit te oefenen. Het klinkt absurd, maar het is waar. Mensen kunnen zo zijn. 

Als je denkt dat dit geestelijke gebrek van Snowwhite iets is dat zich alleen op dit forum openbaart, dan vergis je je. Haar omgeving heeft dit zeer waarschijnlijk ook door. 
De sociale omgeving waarvan Snowwhite zegt dat die bestaat en dat ze erin verkeert is verzonnen. Enerzijds plaatst zij immers giftige opmerkingen aan het adres van 'westerse' vrouwen op de manier zoals die kenmerkend is voor religeiuze, islamitische fanaten. Het is de houding van een sektarische moslima die geen vrienden kan hebben buiten haar islamitische kring. Anderzijds doet ze alsof in harmonie leeft met een familie met 3 religies. Dat klopt gewoon niet. Ze liegt.

Stel nu dat ik ongelijk heb en dat Snowwhite steeds per ongeluk, zonder kwade bedoelingen, een rookgordijn om zichzelf heen heeft gelegd en er nu pas achter komt dat dit nergens toe dient en dat ze het misverstand met een paar worden kan ophelderen. Dan zou je verwachten dat ze in het volgend bericht zou aangeven wat er precies speelt.
Maar dat kan je vergeten. Dat bericht komt niet, ook niet in een PM. Ze blijft haar spelletje spelen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Let wel: ik geloof dat er zoiets als een hel is als een plaats van godverlatenheid, maar een eeuwig brandende vuuroven omdat God gefrustreerd is in zijn eer en die onbuigzame mensen daarom voor eeuwig te grazen neemt, dat wil er bij mij, op grond van wat ik tegenkom in de Bijbel zelf, toch echt niet in.


Het is een beetje vloeken in de moskee wat ik doe maar ik zie het ook zo. Alleen al kijkend naar de schoonheid van de schepping zelf, een hel van platvloerse gloeiende kolen en kokend lood past niet in mijn beeld van de schepper. Helaas wordt onder moslims nog minder gefilosofeerd over dit soort dingen. Helaas. 
In hoe verre heeft de 'verlichting' invloed gehad op dit soort beschouwelijke vragen in het christendom.

----------


## sjaen

> Ik geloof niet dat je me begreep. Ik parafraseerde op de bekende uitdrukking 'Life is a bitch' (Het leven is hard) om aan te geven dat taal niet makkelijk is.


Vertel mij wat!.  :gniffel:  Trouwens mooi voorbeeld hoe 'Het idee' dat Gods Woord op schrift staat of uit woorden bestaat onterecht is. De redenen voor het verwerpen ervan zijn het ontbreken van een universele en onveranderlijke taal, de onmogelijkheid iets feilloos te vertalen in een andere taal, de mogelijkheid zulk een woord te onderdrukken, de mogelijkheid het te veranderen te goeder trouw, of het geheel te fabriceren en via bedrog de wereld in te brengen.




> Ik meen nu te begrijpen dat jij denkt dat ik jou aansprak?  Je bent van mij gewend dat ik wildvreemde vrouwen zo aanspreek? Excuse you me.


Sorry hoor! ennuh: excuses aanvaard  :nerveus:   :hihi: 




> De uitspraak 'x rules' is typisch Engels slang, daar is mijn Frans niet goed genoeg voor. Frans doet aan appositie, dus Mre Nature kan wel.
> 
> http://mere.nature.free.fr/
> 
> http://www.mere-nature.com/
> 
> Al is er op http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dame_Nature discussie of Mre Nature een anglicisme is. Dat is een enge aandoening, namelijk.
> 
> Ga je het nou niet meer over je moeder's ongesteldheid hebben?


Oeps, excusez le mot

----------


## sjaen

> If you wish to see the truth
> then hold no opinions for or against anything.
> To set up what you like against what you dislike
> is the disease of the mind.
> ...
> Indeed, it is due to our choosing to accept or reject
> that we do not see the true nature of things.


 :knipoog: 
Happiness is when unhappiness is not, and unhappiness occurs when your concepts meet reality.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Izzzzzzzzzzzz

Wat valt me dat nou van je tegen dat je direct alles klakkeloos quote van Goeroe Mark. 

Even bij de les blijven, er zijn hier geen vragen aan mij, want 80 procent staat op ignore te weten Bier und Bratwurst, Naam, Therm, Charles en Hokus Pokus en als laatste de goeroe der goeroe's onze welbespraakte Mark.

Over welke zogenaamd eerlijke vragen heb je het waar ik geen antwoord op geef? Ik ben hier in gesprek met Wortel, en zeker niet met de camping club.

Trouwens de camping club, vind mij primitief en andere landen primitief, dus die stellen al helemaal geen vragen aan mij. Uitsluitend internet trolls, ya3ni, geestelijk gestoorden gaan vragen stellen aan een primitieve, infantiele, domme, xenofobische, en ongeschoolde leugenares zoals ik.

Dus mijn eerlijke vraag aan jou. *Welke eerlijke vraag is hier aan mij gesteld, van een prikker die niet op ignore staat.* PRECIES GEEN VRAAG. Gaarne rectificatie, alvast bedankt.




> De sociale omgeving waarvan Snowwhite zegt dat die bestaat en dat ze erin verkeert is verzonnen.


Natuurlijk klopt het niet en is het verzonnen, omdat dat in jouw geborneerde hoofdje niet mogelijk is, want in jouw ogen zijn moslims per definitie marokkanen en trouwen marokkanen per definitie met hun neefje of nichtje en leven ze in een enclave. 




> Enerzijds plaatst zij immers giftige opmerkingen aan het adres van 'westerse' vrouwen op de manier zoals die kenmerkend is voor religeiuze, islamitische fanaten.


Om een moeder van 3 kinderen aan het werk of studeren te zetten is complete waanzin, dat jij dat fanatiek noemt, daaruit blijkt dat je niets weet van moederschap. 




> Het is de houding van een sektarische moslima die geen vrienden kan hebben buiten haar islamitische kring. Anderzijds doet ze alsof in harmonie leeft met een familie met 3 religies. Dat klopt gewoon niet. Ze liegt.


Een moslim mag niet breken met zijn familie. Allah heeft ook gevoel geplaatst tussen familieleden die je niet voelt met vrienden of buren. Familie is transreligieus.

----------


## sjaen

@snowwhite

Hindoes geloven dat je ziel na de dood in een ander lichaam terechtkomt. Dat idee dat mensen na de dood herboren worden in een ander lichaam heet rencarnatie. Als je in je vorige leven goed hebt geleefd krijg je in je leven erna een beter leven, heb je in je vorige leven slecht geleefd dan heb je het in je volgende leven nog slechter en het kan zelfs betekenen dat je in een dierenlichaam terecht komt. 

Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. Alleen door meditatie en een goed leven te leven heb je grote kans dat je in je volgende leven het goed gaat hebben.

Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.

----------


## ronald

> @snowwhite
> 
> Hindoes geloven dat je ziel na de dood in een ander lichaam terechtkomt. Dat idee dat mensen na de dood herboren worden in een ander lichaam heet rencarnatie. Als je in je vorige leven goed hebt geleefd krijg je in je leven erna een beter leven, heb je in je vorige leven slecht geleefd dan heb je het in je volgende leven nog slechter en het kan zelfs betekenen dat je in een dierenlichaam terecht komt. 
> 
> Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. Alleen door meditatie en een goed leven te leven heb je grote kans dat je in je volgende leven het goed gaat hebben.
> 
> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


Er is meer dan alleen "hel" en hemel.

Reincarnatie is een wezenlijk onderdeel van de joodse leer. Lees "Sha'ar HaGilgoeliem" van de Ari za"l , Rabbi Yitschak Luria Ashkenazi.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


De rest is een kwestie van tijd.
Welkom in de camping-club.  :cola:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen




> @snowwhite
> 
> Hindoes geloven dat je ziel na de dood in een ander lichaam terechtkomt. Dat idee dat mensen na de dood herboren worden in een ander lichaam heet rencarnatie. Als je in je vorige leven goed hebt geleefd krijg je in je leven erna een beter leven, heb je in je vorige leven slecht geleefd dan heb je het in je volgende leven nog slechter en het kan zelfs betekenen dat je in een dierenlichaam terecht komt. 
> 
> Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. Alleen door meditatie en een goed leven te leven heb je grote kans dat je in je volgende leven het goed gaat hebben.
> 
> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


Jij stelt nu randvoorwaarden. De hel lijkt niet op de hel in de bijbel/koran. Terwijl ik reageerde op mark's posting:

27 juli 2008, 13:20 

Overigens gelooft geen hindoe die ik ken in de hel, *die bestaat dan ook niet in het hindoesme.* 

Verder blijkt uit je antwoord dat je Izno gelooft en niet mij. Volgens jou ben ik dus een leugenares omdat ik beweer dat ik hindoes in mijn familie heb. Correct me if i am wrong.

En ik denk dat je mijn postings niet gelezen hebt. 

Graag duidelijkheid van jouw kant, ben ik een leugenares ja of nee.

Thanks

Ter info:

B gita:

Hoofdstuk 16

19. Die Mij aldus haten, die wreed zijn, de droesem van het mensdom, veroordeel Ik tot een ellendige, goddeloze wedergeboorte, steeds weer opnieuw. 

20. Zo wedergeboren, slijten zij het ene leven na het andere, ondergedompeld in begoocheling. En zij be-reiken Mij nooit, O Prins! maar ontaarden in nog lagere vormen van leven. 

21. *De hel* heeft drie poorten: zinnelijke lust, woede en hebzucht. Deze vernietigen het Zelf. Vermijd hen. 

22. Dit zijn de poorten die tot duisternis leiden; als een mens deze weet te vermijden, zal hij zijn eigen welzijn verzekeren en zal hij tenslotte zijn bevrijding bereiken.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> 
> 
> Let wel: ik geloof dat er zoiets als een hel is als een plaats van godverlatenheid, maar een eeuwig brandende vuuroven omdat God gefrustreerd is in zijn eer en die onbuigzame mensen daarom voor eeuwig te grazen neemt, dat wil er bij mij, op grond van wat ik tegenkom in de Bijbel zelf, toch echt niet in.
> 
> 
> Het is een beetje vloeken in de moskee wat ik doe maar ik zie het ook zo. Alleen al kijkend naar de schoonheid van de schepping zelf, een hel van platvloerse gloeiende kolen en kokend lood past niet in mijn beeld van de schepper.<...>


Er is veel (meer) smerigheid, moord en doodslag en iha. doffe ellende in de wereld. De natuur is n grote orgie van elkaar op de meest gruwelijke manieren om zeep helpen.
In bijbel en koran komen veelvuldig passages voor over eeuwige marteling voor de ongelovigen zonder meer en voor gelovigen die zich niet goed aan de regeltjes houden, naast delen over de grenzeloze liefde van god. 
Het maakt op mij de indruk van op zijn minst discutabele willekeur om te veronderstellen dat jullie god uiteindelijk wel een toffe gast zal blijken te zijn die iedereen nog een kansje geeft en dat van een eeuwige akelige hel echt geen sprake is.
Maar even voor de duidelijkheid: volgens jullie beider resp. geloofsopvattingen wordt geen enkel mens eeuwig gebraden of, lees ik nu net bij H.P. Pas, de keel volgegoten met kokend lood? Bijbel en koran bevatten aperte leugens?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het is een beetje vloeken in de moskee wat ik doe maar ik zie het ook zo. Alleen al kijkend naar de schoonheid van de schepping zelf, een hel van platvloerse gloeiende kolen en kokend lood past niet in mijn beeld van de schepper.






> And there sick sexual driven imagination takes them to think that heaven is full of gay pleasures; as such, he only sees in heaven what is the lowest of morality of Earth.


Gloeiende kolen en kokend lood als produkten van een sick imagination ?
Of is dat n vloek te ver ?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> “What is meant is that every group believed in Allaah and the Last Day, which is the appointed Day of Reckoning, and did righteous deeds. But after Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was sent to both mankind and the jinn, true belief can only be in accordance with the way of Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Whoever follows his way will not fear the future or grieve for what they leave behind.
> 
> Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid
> 
> 
> <...>Daaruit begrijp ik dus dat wij elkaar na onze dood helaas nooit meer tegen zullen komen.


Dat klopt. Jullie beiden gaan eeuwig gemarteld worden: jij door de moslimgod en Snowwhite door de christengod.

----------


## At Ayt

> ik ben tuig.. op agressieve wijze provoceer ik op een islaamforum moslims door te schelden, beledigen en te lasteren..


je naam zegt het al.. je bent no good.. kruip maar weer terug in het riool..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>


Ben je nog steeds voorzitter van de Talibanfanclub?

----------


## At Ayt

> Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. 
> 
> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


*Naraka* is a place of *torment, or Hell.*

*Naraka* or Neraka in Hinduism,* is compared to the Abrahamic concept of Hell.* 

Yama, Lord of Justice, puts human beings after death for appropriate punishment, for example, in boiling oil.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka

----------


## At Ayt

> In hoe verre heeft de 'verlichting' invloed gehad op dit soort beschouwelijke vragen in het christendom.


niet veel zo te zien :

Hell is the final destiny of those who have not accepteed Jesus Christ as their savior after they have passed through the great white throne of judgement, where they will be punished for sin and permanently separated from God after the general resurrection and last judgment. 
However, in modern times, *some* Christian theologians have 'adopted' alternative beliefs such as conditional immortality and universalism.
(wikipedia)

----------


## At Ayt

> Ben je nog steeds voorzitter van de Talibanfanclub?


 :eyebrow:  verder gaat het wel goed met je?

----------


## At Ayt

> In bijbel en koran komen veelvuldig passages voor over eeuwige marteling voor de ongelovigen zonder meer en voor gelovigen die zich niet goed aan de regeltjes houden,


zuig je dit uit je duim? 
of kun je ook werkelijk veelvuldige passages uit de qur'aan opnoemen waarin staat dat ongelovigen en gelovigen eeuwig gemarteld gaan worden?

----------


## sjaen

> Er is meer dan alleen "hel" en hemel.
> 
> Reincarnatie is een wezenlijk onderdeel van de joodse leer. Lees "Sha'ar HaGilgoeliem" van de Ari za"l , Rabbi Yitschak Luria Ashkenazi.


The holy Ari explained it most simply: every Jew must fulfill all 613 mitzvot, and if he doesn't succeed in one lifetime, he comes back again and again until he finishes.

En ook in het esoterisch Christendom / Theosofie /Akasha Kroniek vindt je bij mijn weten nergens terug dat je terug keert als Kikker.

Ook al maak je het nog zo bont Ronald, voor zover ik weet zijn 't de Hindoes die dat geloven.

----------


## sjaen

> De rest is een kwestie van tijd.
> Welkom in de camping-club.


Gezelli 

maar als ik contrebutie moet betalen haak ik af!

 :ego:

----------


## ronald

> Ook al maak je het nog zo bont Ronald, voor zover ik weet zijn 't de Hindoes die dat geloven.


Ook. Maar je kunt niet alles weten.

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Sjaen
> 
> 
> 
> Jij stelt nu randvoorwaarden. De hel lijkt niet op de hel in de bijbel/koran. Terwijl ik reageerde op mark's posting:
> 
> 27 juli 2008, 13:20 
> 
> Overigens gelooft geen hindoe die ik ken in de hel, *die bestaat dan ook niet in het hindoesme.* 
> ...


Of jij al of niet hindoes in je familie hebt (is) vind ik totaal niet relevant.

You're welcome




> Ter info:
> 
> B gita:
> 
> Hoofdstuk 16
> 
> 19. Die Mij aldus haten, die wreed zijn, de droesem van het mensdom, veroordeel Ik tot een ellendige, goddeloze wedergeboorte, steeds weer opnieuw. 
> 
> 20. Zo wedergeboren, slijten zij het ene leven na het andere, ondergedompeld in begoocheling. En zij be-reiken Mij nooit, O Prins! maar ontaarden in nog lagere vormen van leven. 
> ...


Zou het niet zo zijn dat hier met *De hel* het reincarneren in een lagere levensvorm bedoelt wordt?!

't is anders nogal dubbelop

----------


## Joesoef

> niet veel zo te zien :
> 
> Hell is the final destiny of those who have not accepteed Jesus Christ as their savior after they have passed through the great white throne of judgement, where they will be punished for sin and permanently separated from God after the general resurrection and last judgment. 
> However, in modern times, *some* Christian theologians have 'adopted' alternative beliefs such as conditional immortality and universalism.
> (wikipedia)



Deze uitleg verteld iets over de richting in het christendom die de schrijver aanhangt, niets over de invloed van de verlichting op de interpretatie van bijbelteksten en dan vooral de hel/ hemel.

----------


## sjaen

> Ook. Maar je kunt niet alles weten.


To know something absolutely assumes an almost God-like perspective. If you are being completely honest, you will acknowledge that you cannot know anything absolutely.

----------


## ronald

> To know something absolutely assumes an almost God-like perspective. If you are being completely honest, you will acknowledge that you cannot know anything absolutely.


Dat is de beperking die wij mensen hebben. Ware het zo dat wij het absolute wel zouden kennen, wij de Absolute zouden zijn.

----------


## At Ayt

> Deze uitleg verteld iets over de richting in het christendom die de schrijver aanhangt, niets over de invloed van de verlichting op de interpretatie van bijbelteksten en dan vooral de hel/ hemel.


waarschijnlijk is er op wikipedia geprobeerd om zo objectief mogelijk te beschrijven wat de rol is vd hel in het christendom waarbij er tegenwoordig een aantal theologen zijn die het klassieke beeld vd hel in het christendom anders bekijken dan wat de meerderheid vd geestelijken uitdraagt.. daaruit kan opgemaakt worden dat de verlichting weinig invloed gehad heeft op het concept vd hel en dat de meerderheid vd christenen nog steeds geloven in het klassieke concept van de hel..
al is dit stukje tekst van wikipedia daar verder veel te klein voor om er echt conclusies aan te verbinden..

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemiddag Sjaen




> @snowwhite
> 
> Hindoes geloven dat je ziel na de dood in een ander lichaam terechtkomt. Dat idee dat mensen na de dood herboren worden in een ander lichaam heet rencarnatie. Als je in je vorige leven goed hebt geleefd krijg je in je leven erna een beter leven, heb je in je vorige leven slecht geleefd dan heb je het in je volgende leven nog slechter en het kan zelfs betekenen dat je in een dierenlichaam terecht komt. 
> 
> Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. Alleen door meditatie en een goed leven te leven heb je grote kans dat je in je volgende leven het goed gaat hebben.
> 
> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


Sjaen, het bovenstaande citaat is alleen voor iemand bedoeld die geen hindoes kent, want je doet net alsof ik niet weet wat reincarnatie is. Hierdoor lijkt het net alsof jij mij niet gelooft dat ik 3 religies in mijn familie heb en je laat beinvloeden door de berichten van anderen zoals Iznogoodh. De truuk is juist om alle vooroordelen die jij hebt ten aanzien van mij, opzij te zetten, en dan alleen op basis van wat je leest te oordelen (nadat je woede is gezakt over de ontspoorde westerse vrouw LOL…….. )


Ter info:

Geplaatst door Tomas



> 22 januari 2008, 22:59
> 
> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.


Zie ook de topic geopend door Maarten, waarin hij een website plaatste over andere geloven, zodat wij moslims kunnen beseffen dat er gelovigen waren in andere goden voor de islam. (Alsof dat niet in onze boeken staat,,,,,,) En waarbij hij zelfs zei dat niemand van de moslims reageerde omdat het wellicht te moeilijk of te gevoelig voor ons lag.

Daarom is het wel degelijk relevant voor mij, dat jij begrijpt Sjaen, dat moslims niet in een enclave wonen in Nederland. Iedere Marokkaan, heeft wel ergens een neef of een broer die getrouwd is met een christelijk Nederlands meisje, of een hindoestaanse vriend, net zoals onze goeroe Mark ook een ontwikkeld hindoestaanse vriendin heeft, die alles weet. LOL.
Het een en ander heeft te maken met de multiculturele samenleving in Nederland en het globalisme (internet/vliegtuigen etc,) in het algemeen.

Want door dat soort beeldvorming, die de westerse media graag propagandeert, dat wij geindoctrineerd zijn, of met een PLATTE bril kijken, of geen weet hebben van andere religies, of nog niet het verlichtingsproces hebben doorgemaakt, krijg je dit soort reacties van de camping gasten. Je begrijpt toch wel, dat het zwaar vermoeiend is om eerst een berg van vooroordelen weg te wuiven, daar ben ik nu al meer dan een half jaar mee bezig, voordat er eindelijk GELUISTERD wordt? Jij Sjaen, lijkt me een intelligente vrouw, so please, ik doe een appel op je, zet je vooroordelen opzij.

Thanks Snow

----------


## H.P.Pas

> *Welke eerlijke vraag is hier aan mij gesteld, van een prikker die niet op ignore staat.*


Je hebt gelijk.
 :argwaan: 
Alle prikkers die jou eerlijke vragen stellen staan op ignore.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zou het niet zo zijn dat hier met De hel het reincarneren in een lagere levensvorm bedoelt wordt?!


Garuda Purana

CHAPTER III.

An Account of the Torments of Yama.

1. Garuḍa said: What are the torments like that the sinful suffers, having passed along the way of Yama into the abode of Yama? Tell me this, O Keśava.

2. The Blessed Lord said: Listen, O Descendant of Vinat. I will tell it to you from the beginning to the end. *Even at the description of hell you will tremble.*

3. Four and forty yojanas, O Kśyapa, beyond the city of Bahubhti, lies the great city of the King of Justice.

4-5. The sinful man cries when he hears the mingled wails of 'Oh, Oh,' and having heard his cry, those who walk about in the city of Yama.
All go to the door-keeper and report it to him. The doorkeeper Dharmadhwaja, always stands there.

6. He, having gone to Chitragupta, *reports the good and evil deeds.* Then Chitragupta tells it to the King of Justice.

7. The men who are Deniers, O Trkshya, and always delight in great sin; these are all, as is proper, well-known to the King of Justice.

8.Nevertheless he asks Chitragupta about their sins. Chitragupta, although he is all-knowing, enquires of the Śravaṇas 

9. The Śravaṇas are the sons of Brhmaṇ who wander in heaven, on earth, and in the nether regions, hear and understand at a distance, and see a long way off.

10. Their wives have a similar nature, and are called, distinctively, Sravans. They know accurately all that is done by women.

11. These report to Chitragupta everything that is said and done, openly and secretly, by men.

12. These followers of the King of Justice know accurately all the virtues and vices of mankind, and the karma born of mind, speech and body.

13. Such is the power of these, who have authority over mortals and immortals. Thus do these truth-speaking Śravaṇas relate the actions of man.

14. To the man who pleases them by austerity, charity and truthful speech, they become benevolent, granting heaven and liberation.

15. Knowing the wicked actions of the sinful, those truth-speakers, relating them before the King of Justice, become dispensers of misery.

16. The sun and moon, fire, wind, sky, earth and water, the heart. Yama, day and night, the two twilights, and Justice--know the actions of man.

17 The King of Justice, Chitragupta, Śravaṇas, the sun and others see fully the sins and merits of the embodied being.

18. Then Yama, having assured himself concerning the sins of the sinful, summons them and shows them his own very terrible form.

19-21. Very sinful people behold the terrifying form of Yama--huge of body, rod in hand, seated on a buffalo,
Roaring like a cloud at the time of pralaya, like a mountain of lampblack, terrible with weapons gleaming like lightning, possessing thirty-two arms,
Extending three yojanas, with eyes like wells, with mouth gaping with formidable fangs, with red eyes and a long nose.

22. Even Chitragupta is fearful, attended by Death, Fever and others. Near to him are all the messengers, resembling Yama, roaring.

23. Having seen him, the wretch, overcome with fear, cries 'Oh, Oh.' The sinful soul who made no gifts trembles and cries again.

24. Then, by command of Yama, Chitragupta speaks to all those sinners, who are crying, and bewailing their karmas.

25. 'O, you sinners, evil-doers, polluted with egoism, injudicious, why ever did you commit sin?

26. 'O, you foolish people, why ever did you commit that misery-giving sin which is born of lust, anger and association with the sinful.

27 'Hitherto you have committed sins with great delight, *and thereby are now destined for torment.* It is no use turning your faces away.

28. 'The sinful actions done by you are very many, and those sins are the cause of unavoidable misery.

29. 'It is known that Yama deals equally with the fool and the learned, the beggar and the wealthy, the strong and the weak.'

30. Hearing these words of Chitragupta, the sinful then grieve over their karmas, and remain silent and motionless.

31. The King of Justice, seeing them standing motionless like thieves, has fitting punishment ordered for the sinful.

32. Then the cruel messengers, having beaten them, say, *'Go along, you sinner, to the very dreadful terrifying hells.'*

----------


## Charlus

> <...>*Niemand wenst de ander de hel toe.*<...>


Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
De wil van allah is ondubbelzinnig in dit verband. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
Stel dat jij met je ongelovige moeder thee zit te drinken. Ineens dringt een psychopaat je huis binnen, bindt jullie beiden vast en dwingt je te kijken naar je moeder die hij met benzine overgiet en in de fik steekt. Ze gilt, maar al snel kan ze niet meer gillen omdat de vlammen bij haar naar binnen slaan en haar keel en longen vernietigen. Jij kijkt onbewogen toe, het doet je allemaal niets. Niet jouw probleem. Zo kijk jij nu eenmaal tegen ongelovigen aan.
Je zit aan het sterfbed van je ongelovige vader die zijn hele leven geen vlieg kwaad heeft gedaan en goed voor je heeft gezorgd. Je weet zeker dat hij na zijn dood voor allah zal verschijnen. Laatstgenoemde knipt dan met zijn vingers, overdrachtelijk gesproken, en daar zal je vader in vuur en vlam staan. Alweer dat gegil. Als zijn huid is weggebrand, vervangt allah zijn huid door nieuwe huid. Dit zal voor eeuwig zo doorgaan. Je vader sterft. Niet jouw probleem. Had-ie maar niet ongelovig moeten zijn.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.


Dat kan nou juist niet, als je afvalt ga je zelf naar de hel.
't Is een mooi geloof.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> 
> 
> Dat kan nou juist niet, als je afvalt ga je zelf naar de hel.<...>


_Bummer._



> <...>'t Is een mooi geloof.


Waterdicht.

----------


## At Ayt

> Stel dat jij met je ongelovige moeder thee zit te drinken. Ineens dringt een psychopaat je huis binnen, bindt jullie beiden vast en dwingt je te kijken naar je moeder die hij met benzine overgiet en in de fik steekt. Ze gilt, maar al snel kan ze niet meer gillen omdat de vlammen bij haar naar binnen slaan en haar keel en longen vernietigen.


 :eyebrow:  verder gaat het wel goed met je?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Garuda Purana
> 
> CHAPTER III.
> 
> An Account of the Torments of Yama.
> ()
> [/B]


Toch niet helemaal hetzelfde:




> CHAPTER VI.
> The Miseries of Birth of the Sinful.
> 1. Garuḍa said:--Tell me, O Keśava, how *he who returns from hells* is formed in the womb of the mother, and what miseries he suffers in the embryonic condition.






> CHAPTER VII.
> Babhruvhana's Sacrament for the Departed One.
> 1. Sta said: Having heard this, Garuḍa, trembling like a leaf of the holy fig-tree, again questioned Keśava for the benefit of men.
> 2. Garuḍa said: *Tell me by what means men who have committed sins unknowingly or knowingly escape from the torments of the servants of Yama.
> ()*
> 9. The son saves his father from the hell called Put; therefore he was named "putra" by the Self-existent himself.
> 10. Even a single son, if righteous, carries the whole family over. 'By the son he conquers the worlds,' is the ancient saying.
> *11. The Vedas also proclaim the great importance of the son. Accordingly, having seen the face of a son, one is released from the debt to the forefathers.
> 12. By the touch of his grandson a mortal is released from the three-fold debt. With the help of sons, grandsons, and great-grandsons he goes from the worlds and obtains heaven.*
> ...


En tamelijk ingewikkeld:


> “The translators should prefer to give literal meaning of these words so that the TL readers will have a clear idea about the concept of hell in SL. Otherwise they will tend to equate their own concept of hell with that of the SL. Pragmatic equivalence can be avoided in these contexts.”





> Perhaps it is only in later stages, after the influence of Christianity and Islam, that the Vedic concept of hell and heaven was interpreted in the Judeo-Christian way in the Puranas. Says Swami Vivekananda: "In the Vedas, there is no mention of hell. But our Puranas, the later works of our scriptures, thought that no religion could be complete, unless hells are attached to it, and so they invented all sorts of hells"

----------


## H.P.Pas

> verder gaat het wel goed met je?


Het is niet waar wat hij zegt ?
Of is het niet relevant omdat je hem niet aardig vindt ?

----------


## At Ayt

> Het is niet waar wat hij zegt ?
> 
> Of is het niet relevant omdat je hem niet aardig vindt ?


dat lijkt me volstrekt duidelijk dat het niet waar is wat hij zegt.. de posting staat vol met conclusies die niet deugen.. 
en het voorbeeldje van iemands moeder in brand steken is ziek.. 
zou me niets verbazen als charlus in zijn voorbeeldje zichzelf de rol van psychopaat toekent..  :argwaan: 

alles wat niet-moslims te melden hebben over de islaam is irrelevant.. zo ook de bijdragen van jou en charlus.. dat ik er desondanks toch op reageer kun je beschouwen als bonus.. 
overigens heb ik geen hekel aan charlus anders werd hij wel genegeerd door mij..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> dat lijkt me volstrekt duidelijk dat het niet waar is wat hij zegt.. de posting staat vol met conclusies die niet deugen..



Kun je er een paar noemen ? 




> alles wat niet-moslims te melden hebben over de islaam is irrelevant.. .


_If you only know your side of a case you know pretty little about it._

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> <...>Stel dat jij met je ongelovige moeder thee zit te drinken. Ineens dringt een psychopaat je huis binnen, bindt jullie beiden vast en dwingt je te kijken naar je moeder die hij met benzine overgiet en in de fik steekt. Ze gilt, maar al snel kan ze niet meer gillen omdat de vlammen bij haar naar binnen slaan en haar keel en longen vernietigen.<...>
> 
> 
>  verder gaat het wel goed met je?


Dat stukje gaat niet over mij, maar over Snowwhite en jou. Jij vindt het acceptabel dat mensen die jouw denkwijze niet delen, eeuwig branden. Het voorbeeldje van de moeder is dus nog heel gematigd in dit verband, want haar lijdensweg duurt maar even. Frappant dat je alleen daarop reageerde. 
De volledige tekst:



> Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> De wil van allah is ondubbelzinnig in dit verband. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
> Stel dat jij met je ongelovige moeder thee zit te drinken. Ineens dringt een psychopaat je huis binnen, bindt jullie beiden vast en dwingt je te kijken naar je moeder die hij met benzine overgiet en in de fik steekt. Ze gilt, maar al snel kan ze niet meer gillen omdat de vlammen bij haar naar binnen slaan en haar keel en longen vernietigen. Jij kijkt onbewogen toe, het doet je allemaal niets. Niet jouw probleem. Zo kijk jij nu eenmaal tegen ongelovigen aan.
> Je zit aan het sterfbed van je ongelovige vader die zijn hele leven geen vlieg kwaad heeft gedaan en goed voor je heeft gezorgd. Je weet zeker dat hij na zijn dood voor allah zal verschijnen. Laatstgenoemde knipt dan met zijn vingers, overdrachtelijk gesproken, en daar zal je vader in vuur en vlam staan. Alweer dat gegil. Als zijn huid is weggebrand, vervangt allah zijn huid door nieuwe huid. Dit zal voor eeuwig zo doorgaan. Je vader sterft. Niet jouw probleem. Had-ie maar niet ongelovig moeten zijn.


De moeder die eventjes brandt door toedoen van een psychopaat: zieke fantasie, zo las ik in je reaktie aan H.P.Pas. De vader die eeuwig brandt door toedoen van allah: geen commentaar.
Daarnaast vind je het blijkbaar niet vreemd van jezelf dat je zonder een krimp te geven je fakkelende moeder in ogenschouw neemt en er geen bezwaar tegen hebt dat je vader eeuwig gemarteld wordt.
Verder gaat het wel goed met je?

----------


## At Ayt

> Kun je er een paar noemen ? 
> 
> 
> 
> _If you only know your side of a case you know pretty little about it._


de hele posting


hoe kom je erbij dat ik alleen mine side of the case ken? 
omdat de mening van niet-moslims niet ter zake doet bij het onderwerp de islaam wil dat nog niet zeggen dat er dan alleen maar mine side vd case overblijft..

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat stukje gaat niet over mij, maar over Snowwhite en jou. Jij vindt het acceptabel dat mensen die jouw denkwijze niet delen, eeuwig branden. Het voorbeeldje van de moeder is dus nog heel gematigd in dit verband, want haar lijdensweg duurt maar even. Frappant dat je alleen daarop reageerde. 
> De volledige tekst:
> 
> De moeder die eventjes brandt door toedoen van een psychopaat: zieke fantasie, zo las ik in je reaktie aan H.P.Pas. De vader die eeuwig brandt door toedoen van allah: geen commentaar.
> Daarnaast vind je het blijkbaar niet vreemd van jezelf dat je zonder een krimp te geven je fakkelende moeder in ogenschouw neemt en er geen bezwaar tegen hebt dat je vader eeuwig gemarteld wordt.
> Verder gaat het wel goed met je?


je hoeft het niet af te schuiven op snowwhite en mij.. snowwhite schreef juist expliciet dat niemand de ander de hel toewenst.. dat jij dan met zieke moordfantasien aankomt (waarbij jij waarschijnlijk de rol van psychopaat speelt) en je snowwhite vervolgens allerlei conclusies in de mond legt die ze helemaal niet gezegd heeft geeft wel aan dat je ziek bent in je hoofd.. knettergek ben je.. 
vooral door er aan toe te voegen dat je het zelf een gematigd voorbeeld vindt om een moeder levend in brand te steken..  :kotsen: 

allemachtig charlus zoek hulp als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt want ik vrees voor slachtoffers.. straks ga je mischien proberen om dit soort geweldadige fantasien in het echt uit te proberen.. met je geradicaliseer op dit forum begin je langzamerhand een gevaar te worden voor de samenleving als je zo door radicaliseert..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> de hele posting


Nee dus.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> ...


En ik maar vergeefs Euro's ngooien... De reli-automaten op dit forum zijn allemaal defect. Als bijverschijnsel fascinerend te constateren dat je zo consistent niks begrijpt of veinst niks te begrijpen van wat ik schrijf. Zelfbescherming jouwerzijds misschien, maar uiteindelijk heb ik geen idee hoe iemand als jij normaal kan functioneren. Of zit je hier continu grappig te wezen en meen je er niets van? Het is te hopen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Nee dus.



ja dus.. 
de post deugt niet.. snowwhite zegt dat niemand de ander de hel toewenst en charlus draait dit glashard om door te beweren dat ze wel de ander de hel toewenst waarbij hij ook nog eens liegt dat snowwhite de ongelovigen als smerig ongedierte moet zien en ze als moslim ongenteresseerd zou staan toe te kijken wanneer haar ongelovige moeder levend verbrandt zou worden door een psychopaat.. 
knettergek..
en dan vraag jij aan mij wat er niet klopt aan zijn post.. je bent zo te zien geen haar beter dan hem.. 
en bij gebrek aan authenticiteit kom je natuurlijk straks weer met een nietszeggende quote van een ander aanzetten omdat je zoals altijd zelf weer niks in te brengen hebt..

----------


## At Ayt

> En ik maar vergeefs Euro's ngooien... De reli-automaten op dit forum zijn allemaal defect. Als bijverschijnsel fascinerend te constateren dat je zo consistent niks begrijpt of veinst niks te begrijpen van wat ik schrijf. Zelfbescherming jouwerzijds misschien, maar uiteindelijk heb ik geen idee hoe iemand als jij normaal kan functioneren. Of zit je hier continu grappig te wezen en meen je er niets van? Het is te hopen.


inderdaad begrijp ik niet wat je schrijft en wat jou mankeert.. onbegrijpelijk dat iemand zo kwaadwillend kan zijn tegen een ander.. je liegt, je legt woorden in de mond, trekt verkeerde conclusies en dringt die conclusies aan een ander op en dan heb je ook nog eens sadistische moordfantasien die je zelf gematigd vindt..

knettergek ben je..

----------


## mark61

> je draait het om..
> je zit hier op een islaamforum waar enkele hooligan-athesten strijden tegen gelovigen.. en niet andersom.


Er 'strijdt' niemand tegen gelovigen, stel je niet zo hysterisch aan en lieg niet.




> op dit islaamforum komen moslims die over hun geloof willen discusseren


Kijk nog even naar de topictitel. En lieg niet. De bedoeling was dat hier moslims het christendom belachelijk gingen maken en christenen gingen uitschelden, alleen, het liep wat anders.




> aan de hand van normale athesten die ik tegenkom in het dagelijkse leven kan er geconcludeerd worden dat de hooligans die hier rondhangen niet veel begrepen hebben van fatsoen en agressief zijn in hun provocaties.. 
> dat maakt ze dan ook hooligan..


Das nou gek, aan de hand van de moslims die ik elke dag tegenkom kan ik concluderen dat de 'moslims' hier niet veel van hun geloof begrepen hebben en geen enkele fatsoensnorm hebben.

----------


## mark61

> IK HEB GEEN VRAGENSTELLERS HIER, want 80 procent staat op ignore bij mij, 2 de keer.


 :hihi:  Dit is een contradictio in terminis. Bizar. Maar je bent niet een beetje gek?




> Duidelijk, jij bent degene die het beter weet dan ik, omdat jij een vriendin hebt die ontwikkeld is.


Nee, niet daarom, maar om de opgegeven redenen.

Waarom weiger je in te gaan op mijn post, en weiger je nu al 22 pagina's en wekenlang een antwoord te geven op 2 simpele vragen, maar heb je wel tijd om debiele onderschriften te fabriceren?

----------


## mark61

> Snowwhite is een _internet troll_. Ze is, met andere worden, geestelijk gestoord. ....



Ja, dat met die 3 religies in de familie is knap vaag. Ze zullen vast niet weten wat ze hier uitspookt dan. Als ze bestaan. Of anders speelt ze de hele dag mooi weer, terwijl ze denkt: 'jullie gaan lekker naar de hel, gnagna'. Ik kan er niet bij.

----------


## mark61

> Goedenavond Izzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Wat valt me dat nou van je tegen dat je direct alles klakkeloos quote van Goeroe Mark. 
> 
> Even bij de les blijven, er zijn hier geen vragen aan mij, want 80 procent staat op ignore te weten Bier und Bratwurst, Naam, Therm, de Baron en Hokus Pokus en als laatste de goeroe der goeroe's onze welbespraakte Mark.


De vragen werden gesteld voordat je mensen zogenaamd op ignore ging zetten.

Je weigerde pertinent de vragen te beantwoorden en deed of je achterlijk was. Begon te zieken en te tieren. Toen dat geen effect had kwam de infantiele mededeling over ignoren.

Vervolgens blijk je ze stiekem toch te lezen.

Ben je geschift?




> Om een moeder van 3 kinderen aan het werk of studeren te zetten is complete waanzin, dat jij dat fanatiek noemt, daaruit blijkt dat je niets weet van moederschap.


De vrouwen waar het hier om gaat worden niet gecommandeerd door mannen, wat blijkbaar jouw concept is van man-vrouwrelaties. Ik weet niet wie jou primitief noemde, maar ik begin te zien waarom iemand dat zou hebben gezegd.

Die vrouwen weten dus niets van moederschap, dat weet alleen jij. Boeiend. Not.




> Een moslim mag niet breken met zijn familie.


Gelul. Als een islamitische rechtbank iemand takfiert, mag geen moslim meer met die persoon omgaan. Echtgenoten worden dan statutair gedwongen gescheiden. Zegt de naam Abu Zayd je iets? Guess not.

Zelfs van je eigen geloof weet je geen ruk, laat staan van het hindoesme. Overigens verbiedt jouw opvatting van de islam het om met vreemde mannen, ongelovigen nog wel, op internet te zitten babbelen.

----------


## mark61

> @snowwhite
> 
> Hindoes geloven dat je ziel na de dood in een ander lichaam terechtkomt. Dat idee dat mensen na de dood herboren worden in een ander lichaam heet rencarnatie. Als je in je vorige leven goed hebt geleefd krijg je in je leven erna een beter leven, heb je in je vorige leven slecht geleefd dan heb je het in je volgende leven nog slechter en het kan zelfs betekenen dat je in een dierenlichaam terecht komt. 
> 
> Alles wat je in een vorig leven hebt gedaan noemen de Hindoes: Karma. Alleen door meditatie en een goed leven te leven heb je grote kans dat je in je volgende leven het goed gaat hebben.
>  
> Dit lijkt in de verste verte niet op de hel/hemel v.d. Bijbel/Koran.


Doe geen moeite, ze weet het beter. Of ze heeft een bizarre hindoestaanse schoonfamilie, maar dat lijkt me uitgesloten. Er zijn wel christelijke hindoestanen, maar ook die beweren zulke onzin niet.

----------


## mark61

> Verder blijkt uit je antwoord dat je Izno gelooft en niet mij. Volgens jou ben ik dus een leugenares omdat ik beweer dat ik hindoes in mijn familie heb. Correct me if i am wrong.


Waar haal je dat uit? Hysterische onzin.




> 21. *De hel* heeft drie poorten: zinnelijke lust, woede en hebzucht. Deze vernietigen het Zelf. Vermijd hen. 
> 
> 22. Dit zijn de poorten die tot duisternis leiden; als een mens deze weet te vermijden, zal hij zijn eigen welzijn verzekeren en zal hij tenslotte zijn bevrijding bereiken.


Een quote geven die het tegendeel zegt van wat je beweert, kan het dommer? Je kan je natuurlijk blindstaren op drie letters uit een gebrekkig vertaalde tekst; dat zegt meer over jouw begripsvermogen dan over de tekst.

----------


## mark61

> *Naraka* is a place of *torment, or Hell.*
> 
> *Naraka* or Neraka in Hinduism,* is compared to the Abrahamic concept of Hell.* 
> 
> Yama, Lord of Justice, puts human beings after death for appropriate punishment, for example, in boiling oil.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka


Ah, nog een zelfverklaard hindoeisme-expert. Was het niet zo dat ongelovigen per definitie niets interessants over een geloof te melden hebben?

----------


## mark61

> Dat is de beperking die wij mensen hebben. Ware het zo dat wij het absolute wel zouden kennen, wij de Absolute zouden zijn.


Jij weet het Absolute. Je weet dat de aarde 5768 of wat was het jaar geleden geschapen is, want wetenschap die dat aanvecht, die is niet goed. Dat weet jij ook. Je weet Absoluut dat de joden recht hebben op een lap grond in het MO.

----------


## mark61

> Iedere Marokkaan, heeft wel ergens een neef of een broer die getrouwd is met een christelijk Nederlands meisje,


Maar geen zus getrouwd met een ongelovige mag ik hopen? Wie is hier nou bevooroordeeld? Bij jou druipt het ervan af.




> of een hindoestaanse vriend, net zoals onze goeroe Mark ook een ontwikkeld hindoestaanse vriendin heeft, die alles weet. LOL.


Het zit je wel dwars h? Wil je je onthouden van sneren richting een vrouw die je niet kent? Onbeschoft wicht. 




> Het een en ander heeft te maken met de multiculturele samenleving in Nederland en het globalisme (internet/vliegtuigen etc,) in het algemeen.


Niks heeft met niks te maken. Fanatieke gelovigen sluiten zich af voor de omgeving. Globalisering gaat overigens niet over vliegtuigen.




> of met een PLATTE bril kijken,


Nee, dat zeg IK over JOU. Niet jezelf belangrijk maken en doen of je in je eentje 1 miljard moslims bent. Ik denk voor mezelf, daar heb ik jouw respectloze domme gesneer niet voor nodig.




> of geen weet hebben van andere religies,


Nope, en dat blijkt hier ook wel uitgebreid. Waarom ook zou een gelovige diepgaand kennis willen nemen van heidense overtuigingen en ideen van ongelovigen? Daar kan alleen maar ellende van komen. Ze gaan sowieso naar de hel.




> Je begrijpt toch wel, dat het zwaar vermoeiend is om eerst een berg van vooroordelen weg te wuiven,


Je moest eens weten hoe vermoeiend je bent.




> daar ben ik nu al meer dan een half jaar mee bezig, voordat er eindelijk GELUISTERD wordt? Jij Sjaen, lijkt me een intelligente vrouw, so please, ik doe een appel op je, zet je vooroordelen opzij.


Wat is er precies een 'vooroordeel' als jijzelf ongevraagd met een sneer naar werkende moeders komt? Dan is het geen vooroordeel meer, maar een oordeel, op grond van je eigen geborneerde, primitieve uitlatingen.

----------


## mark61

> dat lijkt me volstrekt duidelijk dat het niet waar is wat hij zegt.. de posting staat vol met conclusies die niet deugen..


Want? Oh ja, dat was ik vergeten, jij was de uitvinder (bid`a!) van tijdelijk helverblijf.




> en het voorbeeldje van iemands moeder in brand steken is ziek.. 
> zou me niets verbazen als charlus in zijn voorbeeldje zichzelf de rol van psychopaat toekent..


Noem je nou god een psychopaat?




> overigens heb ik geen hekel aan charlus anders werd hij wel genegeerd door mij..


Ik ziet dat dat infantiele gedoe besmettelijk dreigt te worden. Regressie?

----------


## mark61

> omdat de mening van niet-moslims niet ter zake doet bij het onderwerp de islaam wil dat nog niet zeggen dat er dan alleen maar mine side vd case overblijft..


Lees dit nou nog es over  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> ja dus.. 
> de post deugt niet.. snowwhite zegt dat niemand de ander de hel toewenst en charlus draait dit glashard om door te beweren dat ze wel de ander de hel toewenst


Oh het steekt om het woordje 'wensen.'

Kijk, je hangt een geloof aan dat zegt dat ongelovigen eeuwig gaan branden. Dat accepteer je dus. Dat hoef je niet te doen, maar je doet het wel. Dat komt aardig in de buurt van wensen.

----------


## mark61

> inderdaad begrijp ik niet wat je schrijft en wat jou mankeert.. onbegrijpelijk dat iemand zo kwaadwillend kan zijn tegen een ander.. je liegt, je legt woorden in de mond, trekt verkeerde conclusies en dringt die conclusies aan een ander op en dan heb je ook nog eens sadistische moordfantasien die je zelf gematigd vindt..
> 
> knettergek ben je..


"zucht" Pagina 23. Hee Ait, wat vind je ervan dat ongelovigen in de hel gaan branden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem




> ja dus.. 
> de post deugt niet.. snowwhite zegt dat niemand de ander de hel toewenst en charlus draait dit glashard om door te beweren dat ze wel de ander de hel toewenst waarbij hij ook nog eens liegt dat snowwhite de ongelovigen als smerig ongedierte moet zien en ze als moslim ongenteresseerd zou staan toe te kijken wanneer haar ongelovige moeder levend verbrandt zou worden door een psychopaat.. 
> knettergek..
> en dan vraag jij aan mij wat er niet klopt aan zijn post.. je bent zo te zien geen haar beter dan hem.. 
> en bij gebrek aan authenticiteit kom je natuurlijk straks weer met een nietszeggende quote van een ander aanzetten omdat je zoals altijd zelf weer niks in te brengen hebt..


Uiteraard deugen zijn (Charles) postings niet, maar er zijn wel meer postings die niet deugen. Ik heb namelijk nooit beweerd hier dat de hel in het hindoeisme exact lijkt op de hel in de bijbel of Koran. 

Ook de postings van hokus pokus deugen niet ayt, je weet dat hij graag mythes plaatst.

1) De mythe van Alexandrie verzonnen door alchemist (hokus pokus) Abdellatif al Baghdadi.

2) De Mythe van Keppler die zelf hokus pokus was en zijn moeder Marianne en zijn oudtante. Zijn moeder deed zelfs hekserij met lijken. Keppler schreef in zijn biografie dat hij bezocht was door een demon van de maan die hem astronomie en kosmologie had geleerd. En van dat soort okkulte gasten als keppler, quote onze hokus pokus dan Aber heiliger ist mir die Wahrheit.namelijk mythe nr 3: 

3) The flat earth myth. Welke berust op propaganda, de meeste christelijke geleerden wisten wel degelijk dat de aarde plat was, maar Hokus Pokus houdt ervan om kepplers (rozenkruiser natuurlijk) citaten te quoten.

4) De mythe dat hokus pokus zogenaamd nog nooit van het superbewustzijn heeft gehoord in de kwantummechanika terwijl hij zelf een holistische kijk beweerd te hebben.

5) De mythe dat Snowwhite niet weet wat de ET is, nl origine of species, terwijl Snowwhite misschien wel tussen de 25 tot 50 inhoudelijke posting heeft gedaan hier. Moet ik hier spreken over mythe of karaktermoord, Kief kief.

6) Last but not least, de mythe dat de hel niet bestaat in het hindoeisme rechtstreeks van de intellectuele advaitaschool die een beetje te veel yukti (= rede) gebruiken en een beetje weinig van shastra (schrift) gebruiken, vergelijk bijvoorbeeld met Wortel die alles ontkent.

De waarheid is Ayt, dat de hel wel bestaat in het hindoeisme. Men verschilt echter van mening of deze tijdelijk is alleen om te louteren, of dat er ook een eeuwige hel is. De aanhangers van dat er ook een eeuwige hel is baseren zich op shastra (schrift) b. gita hoofdstuk 16 19-20.
De aanhangers dat de hel tijdelijk is, baseren zich en op shastra (schrift) en op yukti (rede) omdat men stelt dat karma tijdelijk is dus ook de hel tijdelijk.

Het hindoeisme kent wel degelijk een hel. 

HOKUS POKUS is inherent aan het plaatsen van MYTHES.

----------


## Snowwhite

> hoe kom je erbij dat ik alleen mine side of the case ken? 
> omdat de mening van niet-moslims niet ter zake doet bij het onderwerp de islaam wil dat nog niet zeggen dat er dan alleen maar mine side vd case overblijft..


Gaan we weer, de marokkanen leven in een enclave riedel.......

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De Mythe van Keppler die zelf hokus pokus was en zijn moeder Marianne en zijn oudtante. Zijn moeder deed zelfs hekserij met lijken. Keppler schreef in zijn biografie dat hij bezocht was door een demon van de maan die hem astronomie en kosmologie had geleerd.<...>


Daarentegen zijn mensen die een direct lijntje met de schepper van het universum zeggen erop na te houden + beschikken over een hokuspokusboek met tal van weetjes over deze schepper geheel andere koek, dat spreekt.
Wat doet hetgeen jij over Keppler hier opvoert er toe, mocht het waar zijn (ik heb geen idee)? Het gaat om 's mans wetenschappelijke bevindingen. Bij Darwin hanteerde je een gelijksoortige smerige taktiek. Schrijft je geloof die voor of mag ik aannemen dat de taktiek louter een voortvloeisel van een puur persoonlijke karakterfout betreft?



> <...>The flat earth myth. Welke berust op propaganda, de meeste christelijke geleerden wisten wel degelijk dat de aarde plat was,<...>


 :hihi:  Jij weet dat nog steeds zeker, neem ik aan. Ineens schiet me iets te binnen: geloof jij dat er mensen op de maan zijn geweest?



> <...>De mythe dat Snowwhite niet weet wat de ET is, nl origine of species, terwijl Snowwhite misschien wel tussen de 25 tot 50 inhoudelijke posting heeft gedaan hier.<...>


De kwaliteit van die postings laat ik wijselijk maar onbesproken. Jouw uitgangspunt is zo te zien: kwantiteit=kwaliteit. Vertel nog eens hoe de ET het ontstaan van het leven poogt te verklaren.
Heb je ook een reden voor dat idiotistische verwijzen naar jezelf in de derde persoon? Volgens mij is dat een symptoom van grootheidswaan. Of laat je zo doorschemeren dat achter "Snowwhite" een geheel ander personage schuilgaat dan de cartoonfiguur die je hier zo overbewust presenteert?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> <...>*Niemand wenst de ander de hel toe.*<...>
> 
> 
> Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> De wil van allah is ondubbelzinnig in dit verband. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
> Stel dat jij met je ongelovige moeder thee zit te drinken. Ineens dringt een psychopaat je huis binnen, bindt jullie beiden vast en dwingt je te kijken naar je moeder die hij met benzine overgiet en in de fik steekt. Ze gilt, maar al snel kan ze niet meer gillen omdat de vlammen bij haar naar binnen slaan en haar keel en longen vernietigen. Jij kijkt onbewogen toe, het doet je allemaal niets. Niet jouw probleem. Zo kijk jij nu eenmaal tegen ongelovigen aan.
> Je zit aan het sterfbed van je ongelovige vader die zijn hele leven geen vlieg kwaad heeft gedaan en goed voor je heeft gezorgd. Je weet zeker dat hij na zijn dood voor allah zal verschijnen. Laatstgenoemde knipt dan met zijn vingers, overdrachtelijk gesproken, en daar zal je vader in vuur en vlam staan. Alweer dat gegil. Als zijn huid is weggebrand, vervangt allah zijn huid door nieuwe huid. Dit zal voor eeuwig zo doorgaan. Je vader sterft. Niet jouw probleem. Had-ie maar niet ongelovig moeten zijn.





> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> 
> 
> de post deugt niet.. snowwhite zegt dat niemand de ander de hel toewenst en charlus draait dit glashard om door te beweren dat ze wel de ander de hel toewenst<...>
> 
> 
> Uiteraard deugt de Baron zijn postings niet<...>


Mijn post klopt als een bus. Snowwhite haar manifeste uitspraak waarop ik reageerde, is niet in overeenstemming te brengen met een letterlijke opvatting van het Islamitische geloof. Mogelijkerwijs beseft ze dit zelf niet. 
Volgens de koran worden ongelovigen in de hel eeuwig gebraden. Hierbij vervangt allah steeds de huid van zijn slachtoffers indien die weggebrand is. Omdat deze aktiviteiten door allah uitgevoerd worden, moeten ze goed zijn. Snowwhite keurt dus goed dat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden. Hieruit volgt dat Snowwhite ongelovigen naar de hel wenst. Indien zij niet ongelovigen naar de hel zou wensen, dan zou zij impliciet voornoemde handelingen van allah afkeuren. In dat geval is zij niet-moslim, en wel juist volgens haar eigen letterlijke geloofsopvatting.
De rest van mijn stukje beschrijft de consequenties van dit alles. Wanneer Snowwhite toejuicht dat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden, waarom zou ze er dan problemen mee hebben dat ongelovigen, bv. haar moeder, reeds hier al gebraden worden door een psychopaat of dat haar eigen vader eeuwig gebraden wordt door allah?
Zij kan natuurlijk eenvoudigweg eens ingaan op de vraag wat zij ervan vindt dat on-/andersgelovigen (bv. haar eigen vader en/of moeder) eeuwig gemarteld worden. Bij deze wellicht, Snowwhite?

----------


## Wortel

> 6) Last but not least, de mythe dat de hel niet bestaat in het hindoeisme rechtstreeks van de intellectuele advaitaschool die een beetje te veel yukti (= rede) gebruiken en een beetje weinig van shastra (schrift) gebruiken, vergelijk bijvoorbeeld met Wortel die alles ontkent.


Je rechtlijnigheid maakt dat je nu erg bizarre vergelijkingen gaat maken. Over het feit dat jouw schriftuitleg de mijne niet is hadden we het ook al gehad. Je doet me erg denken aan bepaalde steile christelijke bijbeluitleggers die met de Bijbel in de hand ook beweren dat je van vrijen voor het huwelijk een van God gegeven bult krijgt. Als het over de hel gaat ontken ik trouwens zeker niet alles, maar ik ontken wl, op grond van bijbeluitleg, dat God een mens _uit nijd_ te grazen zou nemen door hem voor eeuwig in een letterlijke vuurpoel te smijten. 

Het lijkt er trouwens sterk op dat de hoofdrolspelers in deze discussie elkaar heel erg nodig hebben om elkaars overtuigingen kracht bij te zetten. De gematigde en meer genuanceerde stemmen worden niet werkelijk gehoord. 

@ Youssef, ik versta je. Ik versta je maar te goed. :blij:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Als het over de hel gaat ontken ik trouwens zeker niet alles, maar ik ontken wl, op grond van bijbeluitleg, dat God een mens *uit nijd* te grazen zou nemen door hem voor eeuwig in een letterlijke vuurpoel te smijten.<...>


Hij neemt mensen te grazen door ze voor eeuwig in een vuurpoel te smijten, evenwel niet uit nijd. Hij martelt mensen eeuwig, maar niet uit nijd. Goed. 
Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?



> <...>@ Youssef, ik versta je. Ik versta je maar te goed.


Jaja, straf met hete kolen en vlammen is gewoonweg te platvloers. De beloning bestaat uit voor eeuwig verse maagden mogen neuken. In dat licht bezien valt een navenant platvloerse straf prima op zijn plaats.

----------


## Wortel

> Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?


Ik heb het idee dat die eeuwige marteling in deze topic al is begonnen gegeven het volslagen onvermorgen om te horen wat een ander zegt.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als het over de hel gaat *ontken ik trouwens zeker niet alles*, maar ik ontken wl, op grond van bijbeluitleg, dat God een mens uit nijd te grazen zou nemen door hem voor eeuwig in een letterlijke vuurpoel te smijten.


Zie je wel Wortel, nu geef je als randvoorwaarde "dat God een mens uit nijd....", daar ging het helemaal niet om Wortel. De hel bestaat zowel in het christendom als in de islam als in het hindoeisme. NIET DRAAIEN.

De insteek van de hele discussie was het onderschrift van Naam, en dat ik zeker weet dat die campinggasten uitsluitend naar moslimforums gaan om daar te gaan zieken, terwijl andere religies er net zo over denken.

Er zijn ook moslims (sommige soefies) die beweren dat hel en paradijs alleen maar bewustzijns "toestanden" zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

> @ Youssef, ik versta je. Ik versta je maar te goed.


woudlopersboek genuanceerd?

----------


## Wortel

> De hel bestaat zowel in het christendom als in de islam als in het hindoeisme. NIET DRAAIEN.


Rustig maar. Voor mij was de inzet van deze discussie het voortdurende adagium van Charlus dat God eeuwig martelt. Daarmee bedoelt hij wel degelijk dat God dat doet uit nijd. Ik geloof, alweer op grond van de Bijbel, dat er zoiets als een hel als Godverlatenheid kan bestaan, maar ik geloof, wederom op grond van de Bijbel, niets van een hel als een letterlijk eeuwig brandend vuur opdat God alsnog aan zijn rechtvaardigheid kan komen. 
Dat is klaarblijkelijk heel wat anders dan wat jou voor ogen staat als het woord 'hel' valt.

Youssef vroeg overigens dat woudlopersboek nu eens te laten voor wat het was. Anders gezegd: de werkelijkheid, ook van God, zou wel eens heel wat veelkleuriger kunnen zijn, dan dat de leer ervan maakt.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?
> 
> 
> Ik heb het idee dat die eeuwige marteling in deze topic al is begonnen gegeven het volslagen onvermorgen om te horen wat een ander zegt.


Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Voor mij was de inzet van deze discussie het voortdurende adagium van Charlus dat God eeuwig martelt. Daarmee bedoelt hij wel degelijk dat God dat doet uit nijd.<...>


Volgens jouw bijbel en Snowwhite haar koran martelt god mensen tot in de eeuwigheid. Een vaststelling. De motieven van welke godheid dan ook ken ik natuurlijk niet. Ik geef onmiddelijk toe dat de notie van een zijn eigen schepping eeuwig martelende, liefhebbende, rechtvaardige god volstrekt absurd is, maar dat is op zich niet mijn probleem.
De eenvoudige verklaring in dit geval is bekrompen, puur menselijke afkeer van iedereen die afwijkt van de eigen groep. Daarom is een god bedacht die aldus handelt. Zo krijgen we alle neuzen dezelfde kant op. Andersdenkenden wensen we naar de hel.



> <...>Ik geloof, alweer op grond van de Bijbel, dat er zoiets als een hel als Godverlatenheid kan bestaan,<...>


Je kunt dit onmogelijk op grond van de bijbel geloven. Je _gelooft_ dat _zoiets als_ een hel als godverlatenheid _kan_ bestaan. Lees jij je eigen teksten wel eens? Wat een wezenloos, op minder dan niets gebaseerd gebazel.



> <...>maar ik geloof, wederom op grond van de Bijbel, niets van een hel als een letterlijk eeuwig brandend vuur opdat God alsnog aan zijn rechtvaardigheid kan komen.<...>


Volgens de bijbel bestaat er een hel van vuur waarin ongelovigen eeuwig branden. God flikkert ze daar hoogstperoonlijk in. Wat glibber je nu weer? 



> <...>de werkelijkheid, ook van God, zou wel eens heel wat veelkleuriger kunnen zijn, dan dat de leer ervan maakt.


Dan dat de leer ervan maakt? De leer is afkomstig van god, iig. volgens jou en Snowwhite. Bij nader inzien toch niet? Sommige delen wel, andere niet? Het moet een heel spektakel zijn, jou met je TippEx-kwastje door de bijbel zien razen.
De passage over god die zijn enige zoon heeft gegeven voor onze zonden, staat in zijn meest letterlijk zin voor jou als een huis. Een andere passage uit dezelfde bijbel die gaat over het in de brandende hel werpen van ongelovigen, is flauwekul. Of nee, laatstgenoemde tekst bestaat gewoon niet want je hebt de bijbel al de TippEx-nabehandeling gegeven.

----------


## mark61

> Ik heb het idee dat die eeuwige marteling in deze topic al is begonnen gegeven het volslagen onvermorgen om te horen wat een ander zegt.


Je weet donders goed dat jouw intellectualistische uitleg van de schrift zeer exotisch is, pas van de laatste paar decennia, en door een kleine minderheid der gelovigen wordt gedeeld. Het kan zijn dat die minderheid groeiende is. Jij weet ook wel dat het merendeel der christenen en moslims gewoon fysieke associaties heeft bij de hel, geen esoterische godverlatenheidsgevoelens.

Dus doe niet of je neus bloed. Ja, ja we zijn erg onder de indruk van je nieuwe humane duiding.

----------


## mark61

> woudlopersboek genuanceerd?


Ja, nuanceren, das vloeken in de moskee.

----------


## mark61

> Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?


Hij gelooft er niet in, dus vindt hij niks.

He wont be drawn into het beoordelen van andermans overtuigingen.

----------


## mark61

> Ik heb het idee dat die eeuwige marteling in deze topic al is begonnen gegeven het volslagen onvermorgen om te horen wat een ander zegt.


Ik hoor bijzonder duidelijk. Jij komt met je priv-christendom dat voor >90% van de christenen niet geldt; sneeuwwitje en broedert ait weigeren op een simpele vraag antwoord te geven. Ze vinden het niet leuk dat ongelovigen gaan branden, maar branden gaan ze zeker.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De insteek van de hele discussie was het onderschrift van Naam, en dat ik zeker weet dat die campinggasten uitsluitend naar moslimforums gaan om daar te gaan zieken, terwijl andere religies er net zo over denken.<...>


Religies denken niet vanuit zichzelf. Bovendien zijn er vele religies waarin een hel volgens het Christelijke cq. Islamitische recept niet voorkomt.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?
> 
> 
> Hij gelooft er niet in, dus vindt hij niks.
> 
> He wont be drawn into het beoordelen van andermans overtuigingen.


Ronald met zijn zelfbedachte wetenschap omdat hij niet aan de ET wil, Wortel met zijn zelfbedachte Christenschap omdat hij niet aan de bijbelse hel wil. Flexibele jongens.

----------


## mark61

> Ronald met zijn zelfbedachte wetenschap omdat hij niet aan de ET wil, Wortel met zijn zelfbedachte Christenschap omdat hij niet aan de bijbelse hel wil. Flexibele jongens.


Ja je moet toch wel als je jezelf in de nesten werkt met een baaierd aan nare onzin?

----------


## mark61

> Religies denken niet vanuit zichzelf. Bovendien zijn er vele religies waarin een hel volgens het Christelijke cq. Islamitische recept niet voorkomt.


In de overgrote meerderheid van de godsdiensten niet, omdat die niet zon vreselijke claim op alle aspecten van het leven leggen, en geen persoonlijke Boeman kennen. Alle godsdiensten hebben een morele lading, daar zijn ze tenslotte voor, maar meestal heel zwak. De moraliteit van de godsdienst van de oude Grieken gaat niet verder dan te laten zien dat de goden er ook een zooitje van maken.

----------


## Wortel

> Je kunt dit onmogelijk op grond van de bijbel geloven. Je gelooft dat zoiets als een hel als godverlatenheid kan bestaan. Lees jij je eigen teksten wel eens? Wat een wezenloos, op minder dan niets gebaseerd gebazel.


Erg he, dat je toch echt met een heel andere bril op de Bijbel zal moeten leren lezen.




> Ik hoor bijzonder duidelijk. Jij komt met je priv-christendom dat voor >90% van de christenen niet geldt;


Ik zal deze mededeling doorgeven aan de rest van mijn twee en een half miljoen tellende geloofsgemeenschap. Zeker driekwart van dit aantal zal zich over deze mededeling erg vrolijk maken. En dan beperk ik me nog tot Nederland.

----------


## ronald

> Wat vind jij ervan dat ongelovigen, bv. je eigen vader en/of moeder, eeuwig gemarteld worden door god?


Eeuwig gemarteld? Waar ben je dan zo bang voor dat WAT van je eeuwig gemarteld wordt? Kan niet je lichaam zijn.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald met zijn zelfbedachte wetenschap omdat hij niet aan de ET wil, Wortel met zijn zelfbedachte Christenschap omdat hij niet aan de bijbelse hel wil. Flexibele jongens.


Is dit het resultaat van jouw vermogen hoe conclussie tot stand zijn gekomen? Wat een armoede.
Je slaafse aanhankelijkheid aan de ET en blind geloven in de ET speculaties, zeg maar sprookjes, geeft natuurlijk een goede basis daarvoor. Wanneer jij de ware wetenschappelijke critiek niet kunt beantwoorden is het voor jou zelf verzonnen. Ja...zelf verzonnen..is een hot item in de ET, ik snap het wel.

----------


## ronald

> In de overgrote meerderheid van de godsdiensten niet, omdat die niet zon vreselijke claim op alle aspecten van het leven leggen, en geen persoonlijke Boeman kennen. Alle godsdiensten hebben een morele lading, daar zijn ze tenslotte voor, maar meestal heel zwak. De moraliteit van de godsdienst van de oude Grieken gaat niet verder dan te laten zien dat de goden er ook een zooitje van maken.


Heren, heren....wilt u zich blijven beperken tot de monotheistische Gdsdiensten? Jullie hebben het daar al zo moeilijk mee. Inderdaad, ik begrijp dat voor jullie het martelen al is begonnen, om gek van te worden niet?

----------


## ronald

> Ja je moet toch wel als je jezelf in de nesten werkt met een baaierd aan nare onzin?


Leuk dat je een vriendje in domheden en napraten hebt gevonden. Tot nu toe hebben jullie alleen maar in de marge gereageerd want wat betreft de ET zijn jullie pure sprookjesgelovigen. Wel interessante sprookjes hoor, zeer geavanceerd  le In de Ban van de Ring...maar het blijven suggesties. 

Maar het topic hier was Het trinity debat...en wel binnen het monotheisme, niet zo warrig bezig zijn s.v.p.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Erg he, dat je toch echt met een heel andere bril op de Bijbel zal moeten leren lezen.


Ja, fiction in de beste zin des woords:




> Journalism only tells us what men are doing; it is fiction that tells us what they are thinking, and still more what they are feeling. If a new scientific theory finds the soul of a man in his dreams, at least it ought not to leave out his day-dreams.


Dat is wel betrekkelijk nieuw:




> Geelkerken plaatste vraagtekens bij de streng-orthodoxe Bijbelbeschouwing binnen de toenmalige Gereformeerde Kerken. Dit leidde tot een conflict over het paradijsverhaal (Bijbelboek Genesis) dat op de Synode van Assen (1926) aan de orde kwam. Geelkerken weigerde zijn handtekening te zetten onder de synodale uitspraak dat iedere andere dan de letterlijke opvatting van het verhaal van de zondeval in strijd was met de Nederlandse geloofsbelijdenis. Hij werd met nog een aantal predikanten geschorst en afgezet waardoor een aantal kerken buiten het verband van de Gereformeerde Kerken kwam te staan. Zij sloten zich aaneen tot de Gereformeerde Kerken in Hersteld Verband. Kort nadat het Hersteld Verband werd opgenomen in de Nederlandse Hervormde Kerk (1946) ging Geelkerken met emeritaat.





> IK zal deze mededeling doorgeven aan de rest van mijn twee en een half miljoen tellende geloofsgemeenschap. Zeker driekwart van dit aantal zal zich over deze mededeling erg vrolijk maken. En dan beperk ik me nog tot Nederland.


En kwart van 2.5 miljoen is een heleboel.
En tegenover die driekwart heb ik een onoverkomelijke handicap: ik heb de bijbel van kaft tot kaft gelezen.
Met de Koran is dat overigens niet goed mogelijk, dat is weer een ander verhaal.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Snowwhite*_
> 
> woudlopersboek genuanceerd?
> 
> _


Tja, hou zou ik dat nu bedoelen? Even terugkomend op het trinity debat vraag ik mij af wat de invloed is geweest van de verlichting op de visie van de drie-eenheid.
Vroegh, voor de verlichting, keek men toen met de zelfde blik naar het 1e en 2e testament zoals de moslims nu kijken naar de hadiths en de interpretatie er van, het een op een over nemen en opvatten?
Veel moslims grijpen bij de meest simpele dingen des levens naar de hadith verzamelingen om die vervolgens toe te passen, een soort woudlopershandboek, stel een vraag en het boek biedt antwoord.

Ik denk dat God voor de mens niet is te bevatten. Een mens probeert alles te vertalen naar wat hij of zij begrijpt. Zelfs een simpele heuvel op mars vertalen wij naar wat wij begrijpen een gezicht, vervolgens trekken sommige dan ook nog eens de conclusie dat er dus leven geweest moet zijn. Zo ook de hemel en hel, het zijn bombastische beschrijvingen die meer vertellen over hoe men toen dacht en leefde dan over wat ons te wachten staat.







> *Charlus*_
> 
> Jaja, straf met hete kolen en vlammen is gewoonweg te platvloers. De beloning bestaat uit voor eeuwig verse maagden mogen neuken. In dat licht bezien valt een navenant platvloerse straf prima op zijn plaats.
> 
> _


Je bent erger dan het extremisme wat jij bij de gelovigen aan de kaak probeert te stellen. Het is overigens maar de vraag of jij met deze manier van vragen stellen ooit antwoord zal krijgen. Eerst beuk je iemand suf en maak je hem voor alles uit wat vies is en vervolgens wil je een babbeltje maken. Jaja.

Die maagden, er zijn ook vertalingen en interpretaties dat het gaat schoonheid en puurheid van het leven, zonder nu gelijk aan iets te koppelen aan wat we weten van het leven hier.





[email protected] Ik lees dat je mij hebt gehoord.

[email protected] Ik denk dat je wat bent doorgeschoten met de conclusie dat sneeuwwitje de topic is gestart om het christendom belachelijk te maken.

----------


## Wortel

> ik heb de bijbel van kaft tot kaft gelezen.


Da's mooi. Ik ook. Ik leef elke dag met dat boek en van daaruit kan ik zeggen dat ik niet alleen met de naakte letter, maar ook met de geest van dat boek leef. Maar wat blijkt hier weer hoe moeilijk het is om ingesleten ideen, zeker over een ander, bij te stellen naar de werkelijkheid.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


Waarom begrijp jij alles altijd verkeerd? Of doe je nu net _alsof_ je mijn vraag verkeerd begrijpt? Ik kom daar nooit uit bij jou. Een nadere toelichting mijnerzijds zou zinloos zijn, dat weet ik inmiddels wel.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


Werkelijk briljant. Al het door mij gestelde in n achteloze klap weerlegd. Ik ben volledig om. Echt: briljant. Ronduit verbijsterend. Er is geen hel. De bijbel is gelogen. Altijd al gedacht.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Waarom weiger je in te gaan op mijn post, en weiger je nu al 22 pagina's en wekenlang een antwoord te geven op 2 simpele vragen, maar heb je wel tijd om debiele onderschriften te fabriceren?


Dat komt omdat Snowwhite geestelijk gestoord is.

----------


## mark61

> Heren, heren....wilt u zich blijven beperken tot de monotheistische Gdsdiensten?



Waarom? Omdat jouw god echter is dan die van de Ashanti?

----------


## mark61

> Ik zal deze mededeling doorgeven aan de rest van mijn twee en een half miljoen tellende geloofsgemeenschap. Zeker driekwart van dit aantal zal zich over deze mededeling erg vrolijk maken. En dan beperk ik me nog tot Nederland.


Sinds wanneer geloven ze niet meer in de hel zoals in de bijbel beschreven? Lang geleden kan het niet geweest zijn. Heb je het ze allemaal gevraagd?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Wortel,




> Ik geloof, alweer op grond van de Bijbel, dat er zoiets als een hel als Godverlatenheid kan bestaan, maar ik geloof, wederom op grond van de Bijbel, niets van een hel als een letterlijk eeuwig brandend vuur opdat God alsnog aan zijn rechtvaardigheid kan komen.


Nogmaals even wat teksten, en ik zie hier nergens staan dat de hel als een soort Godverlatenheid bestaat, WAAR IS JE BEWIJS.

Danil 12:2 verklaart: "Velen van hen die slapen in de aarde, in het stof, zullen ontwaken, sommigen om eeuwig te leven, anderen om voor eeuwig te worden veracht en verafschuwd." De Hel wordt hier als eeuwig beschreven. Jesaja 66:24 verklaart: "Bij het verlaten van de stad zien ze de lijken van hen die tegen mij in opstand kwamen: de worm die aan hen knaagt zal niet sterven, en het vuur waarin ze branden zal niet doven; ze worden verafschuwd door alles wat leeft." In dit geschrift wordt de hel beschreven als een plaats waar het vuur niet zal worden gedoofd. Deuteronomium 32:22 schildert de hel af als een plaats waar God zijn toorn zal uitgieten, "Als het vuur van mijn toorn is ontstoken zal het branden tot in het diepste dodenrijk; het zal de aarde verschroeien en alles wat daar groeit, het zal de grondvesten van de bergen verteren." Psalmen 55:16 illustreert de hel als het rijk van de zondaars: "Laat de dood hen onverhoeds treffen, laat hen levend neerdalen in het dodenrijk, want bij hen huist het kwaad, het heerst in hun hart."

Bestaat de Hel - Wat zegt het Nieuwe Testament?
Bestaat de Hel? Als de duidelijke taal van het Oude Testament nog niet genoeg is, dan heeft ook het Nieuwe Testament hier genoeg over te zeggen. 2 Tessalonicenzen 1:9 vertelt ons, "Ze zullen voor eeuwig worden verstoten, ver van de Heer en van zijn kracht en majesteit." Openbaring 14:11 leert ons, wanneer over de antichrist gesproken wordt, "De rook van die pijniging zal opstijgen tot in eeuwigheid. Wie het beest en zijn beeld aanbidden, of wie het merkteken van zijn naam draagt, ze krijgen geen rust, overdag niet en ’s nachts niet.’ De hel is een meer van brandend vuur, zoals in Openbaring 20:14-15 wordt beschreven, "Toen werden de dood en het dodenrijk in de vuurpoel gegooid. Dit is de tweede dood: de vuurpoel. Wie niet in het boek van het leven bleek te staan werd in de vuurpoel gegooid."

Bestaat de Hel - Wat Zei Jezus er Over?
Sommigen van hen die beargumenteren dat de hel niet bestaat doen dit op basis van hun geloof dat Jezus liefde, vrede, en vergeving predikte - en dat Hij ons niet onderwees over een eeuwige plaats van vurige afstraffingen voor ongelovigen. Maar, het tegenovergestelde is juist waar. Jezus onderwees meer over de hel dan wie dan ook in God's Woord. Jezus beschreef de hel als een onblusbaar vuur (Mattes 3:12), een plaats van eeuwig vuur, (Mattes 25:41) eeuwige bestraffing (Mattes 25:46), en een plaats van kwelling, vlammen, en lijden (Lucas 16:23-24). Jezus onderwees tijdens Zijn leven vele malen specifiek over de hel (Mattes 5:22, 29-30; 10:28; 18:9; 23:15,33; Marcus 9:43-47; Lucas 12:6; 16:23).

Sorry wortel ik haal hier toch echt een eeuwig durende poel van vuur uit.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Joesoef
> ...


Aha. Analoog hieraan zijn er dus ook vertalingen en interpretaties van de tekst waarin allah de ongelovigen braadt en hun huid vervangt, elke keer wanneer die opgebrand is. Hoe luiden deze interpretaties? De hel is een wachtkamer met bij wijze van straf lichtelijk onaangename muzak waar de ongelovigen slechts een kwartiertje moeten wachten voordat ook hen de schoonheid en puurheid van het leven deelachtig wordt?
Of nee:



> <...>Zo ook de hemel en hel, het zijn bombastische beschrijvingen die meer vertellen over hoe men toen dacht en leefde dan over wat ons te wachten staat.<...>


Die tekst met de bradende allah staat alleen in de koran omdat men bombast als stijlfiguur prefereerde boven objectieve formuleringen. Nu pas weten we wat werkelijk bedoeld werd.
Ihgv. ongewenste koranpassages dus twee mogelijkheden: flexibel vertalen en, als dat niet het gewenste resultaat oplevert, domweg naar de prullenbak verwijzen wegens achterhaalde bombast. Wel, ik neem aan dat hiermee alle hobbels bevredigend gladgestreken kunnen worden. 
Waarom pakken Wortel en jij niet gewoon even door en verzinnen een eigen religie _from scratch_? Die kunnen jullie dan gelijk 100% optimaliseren voor modern gebruik.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Vroegh, voor de verlichting, keek men toen met de zelfde blik naar het 1e en 2e testament zoals de moslims nu kijken naar de hadiths en de interpretatie er van, het een op een over nemen en opvatten?
> Veel moslims grijpen bij de meest simpele dingen des levens naar de hadith verzamelingen om die vervolgens toe te passen, een soort woudlopershandboek, stel een vraag en het boek biedt antwoord.


De overleveringen beschrijven onder andere hoe je moet bidden, zonder de overleveringen en alleen met koran kun je niet bidden.....




> Zo ook de hemel en hel, het zijn bombastische beschrijvingen die meer vertellen over hoe men toen dacht en leefde dan over wat ons te wachten staat.


In de meeste hoofdstukken van de koran komt de hel voor. De koran is het woord van God, dus dat is niet wat "men" toen dacht wat ons te wachten staat, de koran is immers niet door mensen geschreven maar een openbaring van God.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles, 

Je maakt een punt door de hel zoals hij geschreven is levendig voor te stellen, alleen je ging te ver met je voorbeelden. Het is altijd shaytan (satan) die maakt dat je niet aan de dood en de eventuele gevolgen wilt denken. 

Andersgelovigen gaan bij iedere religie naar de hel al dan niet eeuwig. 

Voor mij als moslima betekent dit dat het niet islamitische gedeelte van mijn familie als verliezers zullen zijn in het hiernamaals als zij zich voor hun dood niet bekeren tot de islam. Hoe ik echter mijn dood tegemoet ga weet ik natuurlijk ook niet. Het bewijs hiervoor is:

Who seek a religion other than Islam, it will not be accepted -- 3: 85

Uiteraard vind ik dit vreselijk voor degene van mijn familie die niet moslim zijn. In die zin is het veel makkelijker als je uit een homogeen moslimnest komt. 

Ik probeer vaak familieleden te bekeren, maar *ze willen niet luisteren.* 

Waar jij nou de fout in gaat is dat je beweert dat ik jou in de hel wil hebben. Dat is draaien Charles. Als dat zo was, dan zou ik niet smeekbedes doen voor jou en je gezinnetje. Ik begrijp niet dat je zoiets kunt zeggen van mij. Wat jij zegt is in feite dat ik jou naar de hel wil hebben, want anders moet ik maar niet geloven in Allah.

En wie zegt dat jij naar de hel gaat? Ik heb nog steeds hoop dat je tot inzicht komt. Ik weet niet in welke toestand jij gaat sterven en misschien sterf je wel in een betere toestand dan ik. Allahoe 3alem (God weet het).

Moge Allah het geloof in jouw hart zetelen en jou en je gezinnetje leiden op het pad van de islam. Amien.

----------


## ronald

> Waarom? Omdat jouw god echter is dan die van de Ashanti?


Je hebt je handen al vol als je je beperkt tot de monotheistische Gdsdiensten dus wat wil je? Het nog gekker voor jezelf maken?
Ik zelf vind het wel een beetje gestoord hoor die zogenaamde atheistische discussieklanten. Ik zie me al bladzijden lang op een heksensite discussieren over of deze bezem wel of niet vliegt en hoe je tot vleermuis wordt omgetoverd. Een beetje in jezelf blijven geloven heren. Wat kunnen jullie jullie tijd verprutsen zeg.

----------


## ronald

> Waarom begrijp jij alles altijd verkeerd? Of doe je nu net _alsof_ je mijn vraag verkeerd begrijpt? Ik kom daar nooit uit bij jou. Een nadere toelichting mijnerzijds zou zinloos zijn, dat weet ik inmiddels wel.


Verkeerd? Waarom geef jij nooit eens antwoord? Te moeilijk of te beschamend?

----------


## Wortel

> Sinds wanneer geloven ze niet meer in de hel zoals in de bijbel beschreven? Lang geleden kan het niet geweest zijn. Heb je het ze allemaal gevraagd?


Paus Johannes XXIII zei al: de hel bestaat, maar er zit niemand in. En ik denk dat ik mijn eigen achterban, waarin ik dagelijks rond ga, heel wat beter ken dan jij. 




> Danil 12:2 verklaart: "Velen van hen die slapen in de aarde, in het stof, zullen ontwaken, sommigen om eeuwig te leven, anderen om voor eeuwig te worden veracht en verafschuwd." De Hel wordt hier als eeuwig beschreven.


Waar lees jij hier over een eeuwig brandend vuur?




> Jesaja 66:24 verklaart: "Bij het verlaten van de stad zien ze de lijken van hen die tegen mij in opstand kwamen: de worm die aan hen knaagt zal niet sterven, en het vuur waarin ze branden zal niet doven; ze worden verafschuwd door alles wat leeft." In dit geschrift wordt de hel beschreven als een plaats waar het vuur niet zal worden gedoofd.


Alweer: het vuur waarnaar dit verwijst was de Gehenna, een letterlijk aanwijsbare plaats op aarde. Tegenwoordig is dit een park even buiten Jeruzalem. Vandaar dat ze die lijken ook letterlijk konden zien. Het was de toenmalige dumpplaats voor afval. 




> Deuteronomium 32:22 schildert de hel af als een plaats waar God zijn toorn zal uitgieten, "Als het vuur van mijn toorn is ontstoken zal het branden tot in het diepste dodenrijk; het zal de aarde verschroeien en alles wat daar groeit, het zal de grondvesten van de bergen verteren."


Het "vuur van mijn toorn". Ditzelfde woord vuur wordt gebruikt in het Hooglied (Dat boek vol met erotische gedichten, dus) als het gaat over de vuurvlammen van liefde. Haar vlammen zijn vuurvlammen, een vuurgloed van de Heer, staat daar letterlijk. Niet echt een hel zou ik zeggen.




> Psalmen 55:16 illustreert de hel als het rijk van de zondaars: "Laat de dood hen onverhoeds treffen, laat hen levend neerdalen in het dodenrijk, want bij hen huist het kwaad, het heerst in hun hart."


Waar lees jij hier over een eeuwig brandend vuur?




> Bestaat de Hel? Als de duidelijke taal van het Oude Testament nog niet genoeg is, dan heeft ook het Nieuwe Testament hier genoeg over te zeggen. 2 Tessalonicenzen 1:9 vertelt ons, "Ze zullen voor eeuwig worden verstoten, ver van de Heer en van zijn kracht en majesteit."


Waar lees jij hier over een eeuwig brandend vuur? Het gaat hier over Godverlatenheid.




> Openbaring 14:11 leert ons, wanneer over de antichrist gesproken wordt, "De rook van die pijniging zal opstijgen tot in eeuwigheid. Wie het beest en zijn beeld aanbidden, of wie het merkteken van zijn naam draagt, ze krijgen geen rust, overdag niet en s nachts niet.


Ik heb het al vaker gehad over Johannes van Patmos. Zijn taal is overal zeer beeldend, maar ook b.v. het getal 666, dat zogenaamde getal van de duivel, is het getal van een mens. 




> "Toen werden de dood en het dodenrijk in de vuurpoel gegooid. Dit is de tweede dood: de vuurpoel. Wie niet in het boek van het leven bleek te staan werd in de vuurpoel gegooid."


Beeldende visioentaal. Maar de vraag blijft toch echt of je daaruit, op grond van de strekking van de gehele Bijbel, een letterlijke eeuwig brandend vuur kunt halen. 




> Sommigen van hen die beargumenteren dat de hel niet bestaat doen dit op basis van hun geloof dat Jezus liefde, vrede, en vergeving predikte - en dat Hij ons niet onderwees over een eeuwige plaats van vurige afstraffingen voor ongelovigen. Maar, het tegenovergestelde is juist waar. Jezus onderwees meer over de hel dan wie dan ook in God's Woord. Jezus beschreef de hel als een onblusbaar vuur (Mattes 3:12), een plaats van eeuwig vuur, (Mattes 25:41) eeuwige bestraffing (Mattes 25:46), en een plaats van kwelling, vlammen, en lijden (Lucas 16:23-24). Jezus onderwees tijdens Zijn leven vele malen specifiek over de hel (Mattes 5:22, 29-30; 10:28; 18:9; 23:15,33; Marcus 9:43-47; Lucas 12:6; 16:23).


Deze Bijbelplaatsen heb ik al eerder besproken. Goed lezen....




> Sorry Wortel, ik haal hier toch echt een eeuwig durende poel van vuur uit.


En ik dus echt niet, met alle Schriftuurlijke argumenten die daarbij horen.




> Werkelijk briljant. Al het door mij gestelde in n achteloze klap weerlegd. Ik ben volledig om. Echt: briljant. Ronduit verbijsterend. Er is geen hel. De bijbel is gelogen. Altijd al gedacht.


Waar jij eens over na zou moeten denken, beste Charlus, is de vraag waarom jij die hel klaarblijkelijk zlf zo nodig hebt. Als ik ergens mee zou zitten en iemand anders zou zeggen dat dat waarmee ik zit op deze manier gewoon niet bestaat dan zou ik opgelucht zijn. Jij reageert echter voortdurend alsof je iets dierbaars wordt afgepakt als ik mijn inzichten over de hel geef. Inzichten die door zeer velen binnen de kerk worden gedeeld, al is ook dat een gegeven waar slechts weinigen hier echt aan willen. 

@En H.P.: er is sinds Geelkerken (zo'n beetje de tijd van Swiebertje) echt heel veel gebeurd binnen de kerken. En Jan Wolkers is ook dood en begraven.

@Youssef, nogmaals: :blij:  ik versta je maar al te goed.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Ja, verkeerd. Ik vraag Wortel naar hoe hij een bepaald aspect van zijn geloofsgoed ervaart. Ik vraag hem wat hij ervan vindt dat volgens zijn geloof ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld worden (ok, hij verkiest een fantasievariant van het Christendom met een zelfbedachte potentile hel, maar da's even een ander verhaal). Ikzelf ben niet bang eeuwig gemarteld te worden, want ik-geloof-niet-in-welke-woestijngod-dan-ook. Met dat ik dit intyp, weet ik al dat deze toelichting volledig langs je heen gaat. Je hebt dezelfde vraag eerder gesteld, en ook toen heb ik je van dit antwoord voorzien.
Als persoon A. tegen mij zegt: "ik geloof heilig in Kabouter Puntmuts, en Kabouter Puntmuts heeft mij verteld dat hij jou in de fik gaat steken", dan ben ik vanzelfsprekend niet bang dat zijn Kabouter Puntmuts mij in de fik gaat steken. Wl ben ik genteresseerd in wat A. vindt van mijn lot, en in wat A. vindt van Kabouter Puntmuts. Daarnaast vraag ik mij af of A. geschift is.
Volledig langs je heen, ik weet het. Een hint: Kabouter Puntmuts staat in dit verband voor god, en persoon A. staat voor godgelovigen volgens wie ongelovigen eeuwig naar een brandende hel gaan. Volledig langs je heen. Over enkele posts stel je dezelfde vraag weer. Waarschijnlijk werd je mentale firewall meteen geaktiveerd met mijn "ja, verkeerd".



> <...>Waarom geef jij nooit eens antwoord?<...>


Zie hierboven.



> <...>Te moeilijk of te beschamend?


2x nee. Ik heb al antwoord gegeven. Wat is nu precies je stoornis? Ihgv. ET-discussies gelijksoortige verschijnselen.

----------


## Charlus

> Openbaring 14:11 leert ons, wanneer over de antichrist gesproken wordt, "De rook van die pijniging zal opstijgen tot in eeuwigheid. Wie het beest en zijn beeld aanbidden, of wie het merkteken van zijn naam draagt, ze krijgen geen rust, overdag niet en ’s nachts niet.'
> 
> 
> Ik heb het al vaker gehad over Johannes van Patmos. Zijn taal is overal zeer beeldend,<...>


Als het er staat, dan staat het er niet. Overspannen fantasie van de geloofsbron. 



> "Toen werden de dood en het dodenrijk in de vuurpoel gegooid. Dit is de tweede dood: de vuurpoel. Wie niet in het boek van het leven bleek te staan werd in de vuurpoel gegooid."
> 
> 
> <...>Beeldende visioentaal.<...>


De geloofsbron was aan het ijlen.



> <...>Maar de vraag blijft toch echt of je daaruit, op grond van de strekking van de gehele Bijbel, een letterlijke eeuwig brandend vuur kunt halen.<...>


Oh, hij was toch niet aan het ijlen. Gelieve wel zijn bijdrage te negeren wegens ontoelaatbare onaangenaamheid.

----------


## naam

> Goedenavond Baron 
> 
> Je maakt een punt door de hel zoals hij geschreven is levendig voor te stellen, alleen je ging te ver met je voorbeelden. Het is altijd shaytan (satan) die maakt dat je niet aan de dood en de eventuele gevolgen wilt denken. 
> 
> Andersgelovigen gaan bij iedere religie naar de hel al dan niet eeuwig. 
> 
> Voor mij als moslima betekent dit dat het niet islamitische gedeelte van mijn familie als verliezers zullen zijn in het hiernamaals als zij zich voor hun dood niet bekeren tot de islam. Hoe ik echter mijn dood tegemoet ga weet ik natuurlijk ook niet. Het bewijs hiervoor is:
> 
> Who seek a religion other than Islam, it will not be accepted -- 3: 85
> ...


Maar je steunt, aanbidt wel die goede god die anders gelovigen/denkenden in de hel wil braden. 
Kennelijk ben je daar niet zo kritisch op. 

Zelfs al zou Allah bestaan, dan ben ik het gewoon principieel met hem oneens over het braden van anders denkenden of gelovigen in een hel. 

Ik vind het dus feitelijk geen goede actie van die god, zo'n hel.
Ik snap ook niet waarom Allah zo maar eens was met het voorstel van de duivel hem uitstel te geven. 

Kun jij dat uitleggen, waarom hij naar de duivel luisterde en deed wat die zei?
Allah was het kennelijk op dat punt met de duivel eens.

----------


## ronald

> Ja, verkeerd.



Kabouter Puntmuts? Oh, is die het die je bezig houdt?

Toch geen antwoord. Nog een keer dan. "Eeuwig gemarteld? Waar ben je dan zo bang voor dat WAT van je eeuwig gemarteld wordt? Kan niet je lichaam zijn." Of ingewikkelder...*Wat van wie* denk je dan dat volgens het Christendom/Islam het eeuwig branden na de dood is gereserveerd? Kan me toch niet voorstellen dat je doelloos aan het vragen bent.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! De overleveringen beschrijven onder andere hoe je moet bidden, zonder de overleveringen en alleen met koran kun je niet bidden


Dat kan dus wel, aantal keren per dag, raka, etc het staat er echt allemaal in, je moet het weten te vinden. Ik zeg ook nergens dat de hadits onzin zijn of dat je er niets mee moet doen, je moet ze echter wel op waarde schatten. Niet blind hanteren. In hadiths staat hoe je moet bidden, klopt. In de hadiths staat ook wanneer en hoe je iemand moet doden. Ga je ook wat doen met die hadiths, bij het stelen van een ei een hand afhakken? Straffen zoals in deze hadiths vind je ook niet terug in de sharia. Dat is precies wat ik nu bedoel, het is geen handboek waar je in alle gevallen strikt aan dient te houden het is leidraad, een geschiedenis welke verteld over die tijd. Natuurlijk kunnen wij wat leren over de manier van bidden zoals daar staat omschreven.





> ..... In de meeste hoofdstukken van de koran komt de hel voor. De koran is het woord van God, dus dat is niet wat "men" toen dacht wat ons te wachten staat, de koran is immers niet door mensen geschreven maar een openbaring van God. Groetjes Snow



*van dale*



> _
> hel1
> 
> hel (geen afbreking)
> 
> de; g.mv.
> 
> (901-1000) ~ Eng. hell, Du. Hel, Hlle; de benaming van de onderwereld hoort bij helen (verbergen) en de hel is dus eigenlijk ‘het verborgen rijk’
> 
> ...


Tja, wat is hel, vuur? Ik heb geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat ik die tekst letter voor letter letterlijk moet opvatten. Nogmaals, het begrip god is voor ons te groot om het te kunnen bevatten. De onmetelijkheid van het heelal is al een probleem, laat staan de schepper van dit alles.



*32: 21*_ Wij zullen hen inderdaad de lichtere straf doen ondergaan vr de grotere straf opdat zij zich mogen bekeren_






> Waarom pakken Wortel en jij niet gewoon even door en verzinnen een eigen religie _from scratch_? Die kunnen jullie dan gelijk 100% optimaliseren voor modern gebruik.


Einde discussie toch? Ik en wortel hebben zelf een religie bedacht welke in ieder geval jou de wind uit de zeilen neemt. Eind goed al goed. 
Jij bent erger dan de ergste relifascist, er is maar een interpretatie mogelijk en dat is de allerergste en wie die interpretatie niet aanhangt is geen gelovige, aldus de religie van charlus.
Wat zit jou nu eigenlijk niet lekker. Kijk alleen naar de manier van reageren op Snow en Aiyt. Volwassen mannen van in de 40, wel ontwikkeld, goede opleiding en dan deze manier van benaderen. Twee jonge mensen benaderen en bejegenen op een manier die de scriptmakers van ‘the office’ niet eens zouden bedenken.

Dat eeuwige is overigens ‘branden’ valt trouwens nog te bezien. *32: 21*_ Wij zullen hen inderdaad de lichtere straf doen ondergaan vr de grotere straf opdat zij zich mogen bekeren_ Dus, mocht God idd bestaan dan krijg je kans om het goed te maken. Dus bij het volhouden van je ongeloof bij het zien van God, het niet willen aanvaarden van een god dan is er een hel, dan nog blijft 32:21 bestaan, er is dus altijd terug. Een wat meer gangbare vertaling van hel is een plaats verlaten van God, er komt dus geen vuur aan te pas.

Ik moet je ook teleurstellen met je maagden vertaling, dit is een gangbare vertaling en geen sociaal wenselijk antwoord…. *76:19*_ En jonge mensen, die niet verouderen, zullen om hen rondgaan (om hen te bedienen). Wanneer gij hen ziet, denkt gij dat zij verstrooide paarlen zijn._

----------


## Wortel

> Als het er staat, dan staat het er niet. Overspannen fantasie van de geloofsbron.


Nee, knul, het is kennis van het specifieke Bijbelse genre dat maakt dat je weet hoe dingen bedoeld zijn. Een geboortebericht is wat anders dan een telefoonboek en een een gedicht is wat anders dan een gebruiksaanwijzing. Zo is ook ook Johannes' geschrift een heel ander genre dan de bijsluiter uit de pillendoos van de schepping, wat jij er met alle geweld van wil maken. 




> Oh, hij was toch niet aan het ijlen. Gelieve wel zijn bijdrage te negeren wegens ontoelaatbare onaangenaamheid.


Je kletst uit je nek om je eigen overspannen inzichten met alle geweld te willen redden. Accepteer nou maar dat dat "eeuwig brandende hellevuur" nergens in de Bijbel staat op de manier zoals jij het kennelijk tussen je oren hebt. 




> Waar jij eens over na zou moeten denken, beste Charlus, is de vraag waarom jij die hel klaarblijkelijk zlf zo nodig hebt. Als ik ergens mee zou zitten en iemand anders zou zeggen dat dat waarmee ik zit op deze manier gewoon niet bestaat dan zou ik opgelucht zijn. Jij reageert echter voortdurend alsof je iets dierbaars wordt afgepakt als ik mijn inzichten over de hel geef. Inzichten die door zeer velen binnen de kerk worden gedeeld, al is ook dat een gegeven waar slechts weinigen hier echt aan willen.


Krijg ik hier nog fatsoenlijk antwoord op?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


Nee, ik zit er niet mee dat volgens _jouw_ geloof ik naar de hel ga. Je lijkt Ronald wel. 
Tot mijn eigen verbazing heb ik bemerkt dat ik jouw relativerende geloofsopvatting maffer en onbegrijpelijker vindt dan de absolute opvattingen van pak-m-beet Snowwhite of Ronald. Dat is de achterliggende reden van mijn gepulk. Ik zou zeggen: je gelooft gewoon wat er in je heilige boek staat, punt uit. Als iets in je heilige boek niet bevalt, dan uit het raam met het ding.

----------


## mark61

Wat goed dat je na 23 pagina's eindelijk antwoord geeft! Serieus.




> Andersgelovigen gaan bij iedere religie naar de hel al dan niet eeuwig.


Maja, helaas sla je meteen al weer de grootste kletspraat uit. Er zijn naar schatting tienduizenden godsdiensten; slecht bij 2  3 ervan gaan gelovigen naar de hel. Ongelovigen trouwens met voorrang, vergeet dat niet.




> Who seek a religion other than Islam, it will not be accepted -- 3: 85


Hoe was het ook al weer met 'er is geen dwang in godsdienst'?




> Ik probeer vaak familieleden te bekeren, maar *ze willen niet luisteren.*


Tsjee. Hoe zou dat nou komen? Je vertelt ze dat ze naar de hel gaan als ze niet naar je luisteren. Je christenfamilieleden vertellen jou precies hetzelfde  :hihi:  En dan beweer je dat je hindoefamilieleden ook hetzelfde beweren, onmogelijk, magoed, een dolle boel bij jullie in de familie  :hihi: 

Zie je zelf de absurditeit niet in van 3 geloven die alledrie gelijk hebben en de anderen tot ongelovig verklaart? Zo zijn jullie allemaal ongelovig, in de ogen van de ander.

----------


## mark61

> Wat zit jou nu eigenlijk niet lekker. Kijk alleen naar de manier van reageren op Snow en Aiyt. Volwassen mannen van in de 40, wel ontwikkeld, goede opleiding en dan deze manier van benaderen. Twee jonge mensen benaderen en bejegenen op een manier die de scriptmakers van ‘the office’ niet eens zouden bedenken.


Nou zijn prikkers ziek zwak en misselijk. Als 'jonge mensen' gruwelijke dingen zeggen, danwel onzin uitbraken, dan behoud ik me het recht voor daarop te reageren. Ik begin altijd beschaafd, maar iedereen krijgt terug wat ie geeft. 

Ik neem aan dat ze geen 13 zijn. Iedereen die forse meningen uit kan tegenwind verwachten. Ik neem iedereen serieus, en denk dus niet 'ach, wat schattig, ze zijn pas....'

----------


## Wortel

> Nee, ik zit er niet mee dat volgens jouw geloof ik naar de hel ga. Je lijkt Ronald wel.


Je zit ermee dat jij gelooft dat ik geloof dat jij naar de hel gaat. Als je daar niet mee zat dan zaagde je er geen pagina's lang over door. Als ik vervolgens zeg dat ik dat niet geloof wil je niet gestoord worden in je geloof in mijn door jou veronderstelde geloof dat ik de hel voor ongelovigen al opgestookt zie worden. 




> Tot mijn eigen verbazing heb ik bemerkt dat ik jouw relativerende geloofsopvatting maffer en onbegrijpelijker vindt dan de absolute opvattingen van pak-m-beet Snowwhite of Ronald. Dat is de achterliggende reden van mijn gepulk. Ik zou zeggen: je gelooft gewoon wat er in je heilige boek staat, punt uit. Als iets in je heilige boek niet bevalt, dan uit het raam met het ding.


Die verbazing zou je wellicht te denken kunnen geven over hoe rechtlijnig en star je zelf denkt en over de wijze waarop je zelf, in spiegelbeeld, wel heel erg lijkt op een zwarte-kousenkerker. Voor mij is de hel echt een voetnoot in de theologie en meer niet. Gods liefde in Christus, en hoe dat zich een weg baant het leven door, vind ik oneindig veel boeiender dan gepulk over de hel. Ik vind dat laatste net zo iets als discussieren over hoeveel engelen er op een speldeknop kunnen. Voor jou is die hel, geprojecteerd op anderen, kennelijk heel wat groter. Nogmaals: Jouw geloof in het veronderstelde geloof van anderen is juw geloof. Niet het mijne. 

Het gaat er niet over dat iets mij niet bevalt in "mijn" heilige Boek. Het gaat er over dat je het totaalbeeld in het vizier krijgt en niet gaat zitten kwartetten met bijbelteksten.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je zit ermee dat jij gelooft dat ik geloof dat jij naar de hel gaat.<...>


Nee. Bijzonder vreemd dit. In jouw geval ben ik bij nader inzien (!) verbaasd dat iemand op de door jouw geschetste wijze een geloof kan belijden. Je verzint het volgens jou gewenste en moffelt het ongewenste maar overduidelijk aanwezige onder het tapijt. 
In de gevallen Snowwhite en "steile Christen" ben ik verbaasd dat voor hen aanvaardbaar is dat ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld worden. Sterker nog: ik kan niet anders concluderen dan dat zij voornoemde martelarij toejuichen. Op verschillende manieren uit ik mijn verbazing naar hen. 



> <...>Als je daar niet mee zat dan zaagde je er geen pagina's lang over door. Als ik vervolgens zeg dat ik dat niet geloof wil je niet gestoord worden in je geloof in mijn door jou veronderstelde geloof dat ik de hel voor ongelovigen al opgestookt zie worden.<...>


Ik geloof, d'er wordt wat afgeloofd hier, nu wel dat in jouw geloofsopvatting geen sprake is van een eeuwige martelkamer. Daarmee wordt wat mij betreft wel een geheel nieuw stratum van waanzin aangeboord. 



> <...>Die verbazing zou je wellicht te denken kunnen geven over hoe rechtlijnig en star je zelf denkt en over de wijze waarop je zelf, in spiegelbeeld, wel heel erg lijkt op een zwarte-kousenkerker.<...>


Ik ben zo flexibel als de neten, zie mijn reaktie hierboven.



> <...>Voor mij is de hel echt een voetnoot in de theologie en meer niet. Gods liefde in Christus, en hoe dat zich een weg baant het leven door, vind ik oneindig veel boeiender dan gepulk over de hel.<...>


Jouw subjectieve willekeur dus. Wat jij boeiend vindt en wat niet, doet geheel niet ter zake in dit specifieke verband. Er staat wat er staat, niet wat er niet staat. Zijn liefde via Christus is in gelijke mate een voetnoot als de hel. 
Het grote plaatje dan. Wie gelooft dat Christus als zoon van god is gestorven voor onze zonden, gaat naar de hemel. Wie dat alles verwerpt, is verloren en gaat eeuwig naar hel. Deze hel is een vuurpoel. Staat in je eigen heilige boek.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Je zegt dat je de teksten in het N T al behandeld hebt, maar terugscrollend op pag 28 en 29 heb je geen concreet commentaar gegeven.

Jij zegt dat het een plek van Godverlatenheid is, alle teksten waar vuur of vlammen in voorkomen verwerp jij of zie jij als beeldspraak, alleen de tekst 

2 Tessalonicenzen 1:9 vertelt ons, "Ze zullen voor eeuwig worden verstoten, ver van de Heer en van zijn kracht en majesteit." 

Neem jij opeens letterlijk.

De statenvertaling zegt hier:

2 Thessalonicenzen 1:9
Zij zullen als straf eeuwig verderf [olthron ainion] ondergaan, weg van het aangezicht van de Heere en van de heerlijkheid van Zijn sterkte.

EEUWIG VERDERF wat is dat?

Laten we daar even een vraagteken achter blijven stellen. Eeuwig verderf kan zijn eeuwig vuur of eeuwig Godverlatenheid.

Als we het volgende lezen:

Openbaring 14:9-11; 20:10
En een derde engel is hen gevolgd, die met een luide stem zei: Als iemand het beest en zijn beeld aanbidt, en het merkteken op zijn voorhoofd of op zijn hand ontvangt, 10 dan zal hij ookdrinken van de wijn van de toorn van God, die onvermengd is ingeschonken in de drinkbeker van Zijn toorn, en gepijnigd worden in vuur en zwavel voor het oog van de heilige engelen en van het Lam. En de rook van hun pijniging stijgt op tot in alle eeuwigheid, en zij die het beest en zijn beeld aanbidden, hebben dag en nacht geen rust, evenmin als iemand die het merkteken van zijn naam ontvangt.

Stel dat dit beeldspraak is, beeldspraak voor wat????? 

Beeldspraak voor eeuwig verderf en geen beeldspraak voor Godverlatendheid. 

Het klopt gewoon niet als je stelt dat alle teksten met vuur beeldspraak zijn voor een plek van Godverlatenheid. IT DOESN'T MATCH UP.

Wat betreft jouw uitleg over gehenna betreffende Jesaja 66:24



> Alweer: het vuur waarnaar dit verwijst was de Gehenna, een letterlijk aanwijsbare plaats op aarde. Tegenwoordig is dit een park even buiten Jeruzalem. Vandaar dat ze die lijken ook letterlijk konden zien. Het was de toenmalige dumpplaats voor afval.


Deze uitleg is in tegenspraak met:

Matthes 10:28
En wees niet bevreesd voor hen die het lichaam doden en de ziel [psuch] niet kunnen doden, maar wees juist bevreesd voor Hem Die zowel ziel [psuch] als lichaam kan verderven [apollumi] in de hel [geena (gehenna)].

Ook wel heel toevallig dat in de islam hel jehennem heet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Yoesoef,




> Dat kan dus wel, aantal keren per dag, raka, etc het staat er echt allemaal in, je moet het weten te vinden


Waar staat in de koran dat je 5 keer per dag moet bidden? Geef mij de aya.

Waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden?

Waar staat in de Koran hoe je precies woedoe (de kleine rituele wassing) moet doen?

Toch zien we allerlei "koranieten" die alleen de Koran volgen woedoe doen en bidden in de moskee…………..beats me…………

Wat jij zegt is dat je sommige zaken wel moet nemen en andere zaken niet. Dat is een pick and choose vorm, en inderdaad dat kan natuurlijk niet, want je kunt niet je eigen religie gaan samenstellen. We gehoorzamen de boodschapper SAAWS en volgen zijn voorbeeld, immers hij SAAWS sprak niet uit eigen begeerte.

47: 33. O. gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper en maakt uw werken niet nutteloos.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Mededeling.*

Iemand die op ignore staat kan geen vragen stellen.

(We are not on speaking terms)

----------


## Snowwhite

> In de gevallen Snowwhite en "steile Christen" ben ik verbaasd dat voor hen aanvaardbaar is dat ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld worden. Sterker nog: ik kan niet anders concluderen dan dat zij voornoemde martelarij toejuichen. Op verschillende manieren uit ik mijn verbazing naar hen.


KAPPEN CHARLES

23/11/07 t/m 28/03/08 127 dagen 'gevangenis' ignore
01/07/08 t/m 10/08/08 41 dagen 'primitief' ignore

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.

Kappen, want anders moet ik weg, mijn synapsen hergroeperen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> @En H.P.: er is sinds Geelkerken (zo'n beetje de tijd van Swiebertje) echt heel veel gebeurd binnen de kerken. En Jan Wolkers is ook dood en begraven.


Swaggert is alive and kicking; de wereld is een stuk groter dan de PKN.
'Geelkerken' is onder ons, hier en nu:




> Andersgelovigen gaan bij iedere religie naar de hel al dan niet eeuwig.


De vergiftigde appel zit vooralsnog klemvast in de luchtpijp. Als jij een betere manier weet om hem eruit te krijgen.. be my guest.
Deze mensonterende en hemeltergende waanzin is het waard bestreden te worden, dat zou jij eigenlijk beter moeten weten dan ik.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Da's mooi. Ik ook. Ik leef elke dag met dat boek en van daaruit kan ik zeggen dat ik niet alleen met de naakte letter, maar ook met de geest van dat boek leef. Maar wat blijkt hier weer hoe moeilijk het is om ingesleten ideen, zeker over een ander, bij te stellen naar de werkelijkheid.


Dan lees je een ander boek als ik. Wat verder niet echt verwonderlijk is, tenslotte maakt het gelezene het echte boek uit, niet het geschrevene. 
Voor ik anderen een boek aanbeveel, waar ik zelf van aangedaan ben, moet ik ze dan ook wel hl goed kennen; zelfs dan is het resultaat vaak ontnuchterend.
Verder zou het me niet verbazen als ook Swaggert met 'de geest de Bijbel' zou zeggen te leven. Van Calvijn weet ik dat wel zeker.

----------


## Wortel

> Deze uitleg is in tegenspraak met:
> 
> Matthes 10:28
> En wees niet bevreesd voor hen die het lichaam doden en de ziel [psuch] niet kunnen doden, maar wees juist bevreesd voor Hem Die zowel ziel [psuch] als lichaam kan verderven [apollumi] in de hel [geena (gehenna)].
> Ook wel heel toevallig dat in de islam hel jehennem heet.


Ik zie geen tegenspraak, want alweer: er is hier geen vuur te bekennen. 
Maar goed: Ik gun iedereen graag zijn eigen geloof en zijn verwrongen beeldvorming over een ander. Ik stop nu met deze zinloze discussie.
Ik vind het trouwens geen toeval want de Islam heeft nu eenmaal erg veel geleend uit Thora en Evangelie.

Mensen, blijf vooral allemaal geloven in de hel als eeuwig brandend hellevuur en doe dat vooral ook tegen de overtuiging van vele gelovigen in, als ze zeggen dat ze absoluut niet in dat eeuwig brandende hellevuur geloven. De n kan dan naar hartelust in zijn morele voortreffelijkheid zwelgen met het brandend hellevuur als onderpand, en de ander kan er dan naar hartelust zijn eigen intellectuele voortreffelijkheid mee vieren over de rug van alle mallotige gelovigen. 

Praten heeft hier echt geen zin meer omdat er toch niet wordt geluisterd naar inhoud. 
Prettige hellevaart, allen. Ik ga mij met belangrijker zaken bezig houden.




> Swaggert is alive and kicking; de wereld is een stuk groter dan de PKN.


De wereld is nog veel groter dan Swaggert.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hallo Yoesoef, Waar staat in de koran dat je 5 keer per dag moet bidden? Geef mij de aya. Waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden? Waar staat in de Koran hoe je precies woedoe (de kleine rituele wassing) moet doen?


Als ik weer in Nederland ben zal ik het stukje voor je opzoeken. Nogmaals, lees niet alleen wat je wilt lezen. Ik zeg niet dat je hadiths moet vergeten alleen dat je ze op waarde moet schatten! Als je in de index gaat zoeken hoe je moet bidden, nee zo staat het er niet in. In tal van ayats staat echter wel omschreven hoe het een en ander te doen. Misschien niet alles precies zoals we dat nu toepassen maar het meeste staat er wel. Nogmaals, voor dit soort zaken kan je idd terecht bij de hadiths.







> Toch zien we allerlei "koranieten" die alleen de Koran volgen woedoe doen en bidden in de moskee..beats me


Leuk deze mededeling, zeg je dat nu omdat jij denkt/ vindt dat ik een koraniet ben? Akelige verassing voor je, dat ben ik niet.







> Wat jij zegt is dat je sommige zaken wel moet nemen en andere zaken niet. Dat is een pick and choose vorm, en inderdaad dat kan natuurlijk niet, want je kunt niet je eigen religie gaan samenstellen.


In tal van Islamitische landen doen ze dat wel, het selecteren op menselijkheid, bruikbaarheid, realistisch en ga zo maar door. In de hadiths staat bijvoorbeeld beschreven wanneer je iemand mag vierendelen, in de brand mag steken. Ook de hadith, het afhakken van een hand bij het stelen van een ei, malinkolder, zwaard of schild.. Geef zelf maar aan of we deze hadith nu wel of niet moeten gaan toepassen, jouw wereld, alle hadiths nemen voor wat het is. De voorbeelden die ik geef zijn trouwens sahih.







> We gehoorzamen de boodschapper SAAWS en volgen zijn voorbeeld, immers hij SAAWS sprak niet uit eigen begeerte. 47: 33. O. gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper en maakt uw werken niet nutteloos.


Ben ik ongehoorzaam?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


En ja hoor: exact volgens mijn voorspelling. 
Wanneer je mij even het adres geeft van het gesticht van waaruit jij post, dan stuur ik je een kaartje. _That's the kind of guy I am._

----------


## naam

> Ik zie geen tegenspraak, want alweer: er is hier geen vuur te bekennen. 
> Maar goed: Ik gun iedereen graag zijn eigen geloof en zijn verwrongen beeldvorming over een ander. Ik stop nu met deze zinloze discussie.
> Ik vind het trouwens geen toeval want de Islam heeft nu eenmaal erg veel geleend uit Thora en Evangelie.
> 
> Mensen, blijf vooral allemaal geloven in de hel als eeuwig brandend hellevuur en doe dat vooral ook tegen de overtuiging van vele gelovigen in, als ze zeggen dat ze absoluut niet in dat eeuwig brandende hellevuur geloven. De n kan dan naar hartelust in zijn morele voortreffelijkheid zwelgen met het brandend hellevuur als onderpand, en de ander kan er dan naar hartelust zijn eigen intellectuele voortreffelijkheid mee vieren over de rug van alle mallotige gelovigen. 
> 
> Praten heeft hier echt geen zin meer omdat er toch niet wordt geluisterd naar inhoud. 
> Prettige hellevaart, allen. Ik ga mij met belangrijker zaken bezig houden.
> 
> ...


n boek, zoveel soorten geloven en interpretaties. Wie heeft gelijk?

----------


## Wortel

> Wie heeft gelijk?


Alsof het bij oprecht en authentiek geloven om "gelijk hebben" zou gaan.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Alsof het bij oprecht en authentiek geloven om "gelijk hebben" zou gaan.


Prima joh, toch kan er maar eentje gelijk hebben. Leuk h? Brandende hel, halfbakken mietjeshel. Jezus zoon van god, Jezus absoluut niet zoon van god. 
Allemaal fout, anders had god wel de enige juiste weg ondubelzinnig naar ons gecommuniceerd. Ziezo.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alsof het bij oprecht en authentiek geloven om "gelijk hebben" zou gaan.


Oprecht en authentiek geloven is van na 1945. De 5 artikelen tegen de Remonstranten van de Dordtse synode hadden met geloof niets van doen, de Doleantie ook niet.
't Is een opvatting.
Een ahistorische, dat wel.

----------


## Wortel

> Prima joh, toch kan er maar eentje gelijk hebben. Leuk h? Brandende hel, halfbakken mietjeshel. Jezus zoon van god, Jezus absoluut niet zoon van god. 
> Allemaal fout, anders had god wel de enige juiste weg ondubelzinnig naar ons gecommuniceerd. Ziezo.


Veel geluk met je platte wereldbeeld, Charlus. En nou maar weer de Nieuwe Revu lezen in plaats van de Bijbel want daar zal je vast veel meer chocola van kunnen maken. 




> Oprecht en authentiek geloven is van na 1945. De 5 artikelen tegen de Remonstranten van de Dordtse synode hadden met geloof niets van doen, de Doleantie ook niet.
> 't Is een opvatting.
> Een ahistorische, dat wel.


Vind je dit nou niet erg arrogant en verstoken van elke vorm van invoelingsvermogen jegens de miljoenen die de eeuwen door oprecht hun bezieling uit hun geloof hebben gehaald? Kerkpolitiek is nog wel wat anders dan oprecht geloof. Ik vind dit een heel erg betweterige posting over rug van miljoenen en nogmaals heel erg arrogant.

----------


## mark61

> Alsof het bij oprecht en authentiek geloven om "gelijk hebben" zou gaan.


Te oordelen aan het bestaan van de honderden stromingen in het christendom, en het gekrakeel der gelovigen onderling, blijkbaar wel.

Mij maakt het niet uit. Waarom zou het ook? Het enige frappante is dat er zoveel gelovigen zijn die hun versie voor absoluut geldig houden, daarmee alle anderen tot ongelovigen bestempelend. 

Tenslotte ben jij, vrijzinnig, dat is zo, protestant; dat is een amalgaam van overtuigingen die het pas na 500 jaar gelukt is een soort eenheid te vinden, en alleen in Nederland dan; je peinst er niet over katholiek te worden, of moslim, of jood, laat staan aanhanger van Nyame, Tengri of nog iets anders.

Ik dacht dat alleen het Baha`i-geloof expliciet meldt dat de precieze vorm niet zo belangrijk is; er leiden meer wegen naar Rome. Sorry voor de uitdrukking  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> Vind je dit nou niet erg arrogant en verstoken van elke vorm van invoelingsvermogen jegens de miljoenen die de eeuwen door oprecht hun bezieling uit hun geloof hebben gehaald? Kerkpolitiek is nog wel wat anders dan oprecht geloof. Ik vind dit een heel erg betweterige posting over rug van miljoenen en nogmaals heel erg arrogant.


Oh nou gooi je het over een andere boeg. Wat heeft het oprechte geloof der gelovigen er nou weer mee te maken? Gelooft een protestant oprechter dan een katholiek, moslim, boeddhist, Aboriginal for that matter?

Kan ook oprecht geloof niet ziekelijk zijn, zoals het oprechte geloof dat 6,zoveel miljard mensen gedoemd zijn tot eeuwige ellende, omdat ze, helaas, helaas, en ook zo koppig, het verkeerde geloof aanhangen?

Het gaat er niet om hoeveel mensen dat denken, het gaat erom dat 'oprecht' geen garantie is voor 'moreel te verteren'.

Het punt is nou net dat er geen geloven is zonder politiek, aangezien mensen mensen zijn. Godsdienst is georganiseerd geloof, en kan zich daarmee niet onttrekken aan de wetmatigheden van het menselijk gedrag. Dat is helaas een gegeven.

Ik zie niet in wat er aan het geloof der gelovigen meer in te voelen valt dan aan de gevoelens der niet-gelovigen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Wortel
> ...


Op welk moment manifesteerde zich een eventuele platheid van mijn wereldbeeld? Ik constateerde opvallende inconsistentie tussen zekere opvattingen binnen zekere religies die in naam dezelfde god centraal stellen. De opvattingen zijn dermate strijdig dat ze niet gelijktijdig waar kunnen zijn.
Vervolgens is er geen enkele objectief verifierbare methode waarmee bepaald kan worden welke opvatting de juiste is. Indien god zou bestaan, moet hij van deze onmogelijke situatie op de hoogte zijn, maar hij doet er niets aan. Dus zijn ze allemaal onzin. Of god bestaat en is een sadist door gelovigen zo lachwekkend aan te laten modderen.

----------


## ronald

> En ja hoor: exact volgens mijn voorspelling. 
> Wanneer je mij even het adres geeft van het gesticht van waaruit jij post, dan stuur ik je een kaartje. _That's the kind of guy I am._


Ach, voor iemand op een gesloten afdeling is de hele wereld een inrichting. Stuur maar naar " hemel" ...of " hel" .
Maar ik zie dat je dus ben uitgeluld en je eigen gedrag niet kunt verklaren. Mooi. Toch de dwangneurose.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> In de gevallen Snowwhite en "steile Christen" ben ik verbaasd dat voor hen aanvaardbaar is dat ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld worden. Sterker nog: ik kan niet anders concluderen dan dat zij voornoemde martelarij toejuichen. Op verschillende manieren uit ik mijn verbazing naar hen.
> 
> 
> KAPPEN BARON
> 
> 23/11/07 t/m 28/03/08 127 dagen 'gevangenis' ignore
> ...


Hoe verliep mijn redenatie ook al weer?



> Volgens de koran worden ongelovigen in de hel eeuwig gebraden. Hierbij vervangt allah steeds de huid van zijn slachtoffers indien die weggebrand is. Omdat deze aktiviteiten door allah uitgevoerd worden, moeten ze goed zijn. Snowwhite keurt dus goed dat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden. Hieruit volgt dat Snowwhite ongelovigen naar de hel wenst. Indien zij niet ongelovigen naar de hel zou wensen, dan zou zij impliciet voornoemde handelingen van allah afkeuren. In dat geval is zij niet-moslim, en wel juist volgens haar eigen letterlijke geloofsopvatting.


Nog eens kritisch bekeken en bovenstaande staat als een huis. Ik blijf dus bij mijn standpunt.
In een andere post merkte je op dat je je wel degelijk eea. aantrekt en mensen in je omgeving probeert te bekeren. Terzijde: volgens Rourchid hoort mensen proberen te bekeren niet bij de Islam. Misschien heb ik hem verkeerd begrepen. Einde terzijde.
Ik zie niet in wat hierdoor zou wijzigen, als het waar is. Nog steeds keur je goed dat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden, anders zou je wel van je geloof afstappen.

----------


## sjaen

> Goedenavond Wortel,
> 
> Nogmaals even wat teksten, en ik zie hier nergens staan dat de hel als een soort Godverlatenheid bestaat, WAAR IS JE BEWIJS.
> 
> 
> Sorry wortel ik haal hier toch echt een eeuwig durende poel van vuur uit.


BEWIJS!, werkelijk, nu zakt m'n broek af, wil je nu van Wortel n Joesoef het bewijs dat je familieleden in de eeuwige hel verpieteren. Welke Bijbel exegese kan wel je goedkeuring wegdragen, die van ...........? 
De gematigde en meer genuanceerde stemmen worden werkelijk niet door je gehoord.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


En dan schenk ik je bij deze het laatste woord. _That's the kind of guy I am._ Maak van de gelegenheid gebruik om me dat adres nog even te geven.

----------


## sjaen

> Gaan we weer, de marokkanen leven in een enclave riedel.......


Je switcht wel erg gemakkelijk van moslims naar marokkanen If I may say so!

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Goedenavond Wortel,
> 
> Nogmaals even wat teksten, en ik zie hier nergens staan dat de hel als een soort Godverlatenheid bestaat, WAAR IS JE BEWIJS.
> 
> Sorry wortel ik haal hier toch echt een eeuwig durende poel van vuur uit.
> 
> ...


Jij kunt ook vals uit de hoek komen zeg. Snowwhite wenst bevestigd te zien dat haar on-/andersgelovige familieleden gaan branden :argwaan:

----------


## sjaen

> Goedenavond Baron 
> 
> Je maakt een punt door de hel zoals hij geschreven is levendig voor te stellen, alleen je ging te ver met je voorbeelden. Het is altijd shaytan (satan) die maakt dat je niet aan de dood en de eventuele gevolgen wilt denken. 
> 
> Andersgelovigen gaan bij iedere religie naar de hel al dan niet eeuwig. 
> 
> Voor mij als moslima betekent dit dat het niet islamitische gedeelte van mijn familie als verliezers zullen zijn in het hiernamaals als zij zich voor hun dood niet bekeren tot de islam. Hoe ik echter mijn dood tegemoet ga weet ik natuurlijk ook niet. Het bewijs hiervoor is:
> 
> Who seek a religion other than Islam, it will not be accepted -- 3: 85
> ...


Waarom kwel je jezelf zo?

----------


## sjaen

> Jij kunt ook vals uit de hoek komen zeg. Snowwhite wenst bevestigd te zien dat haar on-/andersgelovige familieleden gaan branden



I am that I am  :ego:

----------


## ronald

> En dan schenk ik je bij deze het laatste woord. _That's the kind of guy I am._ Maak van de gelegenheid gebruik om me dat adres nog even te geven.


Ik weet wel what kind of guy you are... Naprater die zich bezig houdt met in zijn ogen sprookjes. Totaal geschift. Zoals gewoonlijk weer wat geherhaal.
Had je het niet gelezen? Nou ja, vooruit dan maar.
Ach, voor iemand op een gesloten afdeling is de hele wereld een inrichting. Stuur maar naar " hemel" ...of " hel" .
Maar ik zie dat je dus ben uitgeluld en je eigen gedrag niet kunt verklaren. Mooi. Toch een dwangneurose.

----------


## Wortel

> Op welk moment manifesteerde zich een eventuele platheid van mijn wereldbeeld? Ik constateerde opvallende inconsistentie tussen zekere opvattingen binnen zekere religies die in naam dezelfde god centraal stellen.


Dat manifesteerde zich op het moment dat je deed alsof een godsdienst hetzelfde is als een partijprogramma of een wasprogramma van een wasmachine. Het is nogal logisch dat er binnen godsdienst verschillende opvattingen zijn die niet in een hogere synthese verenigd lijken te kunnen worden. Daar is het namelijk godsdienst voor en geen computer waarbij het of "0" of "1" moet zijn, omdat hij anders op tilt slaat. We leven met diversiteit en ieder mens geeft anders antwoord op het initiatief van de Eeuwige. 




> De opvattingen zijn dermate strijdig dat ze niet gelijktijdig waar kunnen zijn.


Je hebt teveel naar je Pentium 4 zitten staren en ook daar manifesteert zich een plat wereldbeeld. In het echte leven is het ene het geval, maar het tegenovergestelde vaak ook. Voor een gelovige woont God boven deze diversiteit. 




> Vervolgens is er geen enkele objectief verifierbare methode waarmee bepaald kan worden welke opvatting de juiste is.


Dat geldt voor het rabiate en hier en daar stinkend arrogante athesme dat neerkijkt op elke vorm van religieus geinspireerde overtuiging net zo. 




> Indien god zou bestaan, moet hij van deze onmogelijke situatie op de hoogte zijn, maar hij doet er niets aan. Dus zijn ze allemaal onzin. Of god bestaat en is een sadist door gelovigen zo lachwekkend aan te laten modderen.


Zo, zo, meneer veronderstelt nogal wat van God. Zo veeleisend ver durfden ze op de verschilende concilies nog niet te gaan. God moet dit en God moet dat. En omdat God vervolgens niet beantwoordt aan meneers gepreoccupeerde Pentium 4-eisen, zijn de verschillende manieren waarop ieder mens weer anders antwoord geeft op Gods bemoeienis met de mens allemaal onzin. Grootinquisiteur Charlus heeft gesproken. 

Die houding is dus zo plat als een dubbeltje, want ze miskent ten eerste de volle breedte van de schepping en ze miskent daar bovenuit de veelkleurigheid die God Zelf aan zijn schepping heeft geschonken. 
Over de zelfingenomen badinerende toon rond de "mietjeshel" heb ik het dan nog niet eens.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Vanmorgen plaatste je over gehenna:




> Alweer: het vuur waarnaar dit verwijst was de Gehenna, een letterlijk aanwijsbare plaats op aarde. Tegenwoordig is dit een park even buiten Jeruzalem. Vandaar dat ze die lijken ook letterlijk konden zien. Het was de toenmalige dumpplaats voor afval.


Uit dit vers blijkt echter dat gehenna helemaal *geen letterlijk aanwijsbare plaats* is
Matthes 10:28

En wees niet bevreesd voor hen die het lichaam doden en de ziel [psuch] niet kunnen doden, maar wees juist bevreesd voor Hem Die zowel ziel [psuch] als lichaam kan verderven [apollumi] in de hel [geena (gehenna)].

----------


## Snowwhite

Geplaatst door Snowwhite



> Toch zien we allerlei "koranieten" die alleen de Koran volgen woedoe doen en bidden in de moskee…………..beats me


Geplaatst door Joesoef



> Leuk deze mededeling, zeg je dat nu omdat jij denkt/ vindt dat ik een koraniet ben? Akelige verassing voor je, dat ben ik niet.


Nee hoor die opmerking sloeg niet op jou.

Ik weet namelijk heel goed wat jij bedoelde met woudlopershandboek, en waarom dat allerminst genuanceerd is.

Waarom zou dat een (akelige) verrassing zijn?

"No one complied the Qur'n completely except the Imams, and they encompass all of its knowledge. " (Al- Kulaini. AL- KAAFI, p.227)

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles, je gaat te ver.

----------


## Wortel

> En wees niet bevreesd voor hen die het lichaam doden en de ziel [psuch] niet kunnen doden, maar wees juist bevreesd voor Hem Die zowel ziel [psuch] als lichaam kan verderven [apollumi] in de hel [geena (gehenna)].


Gehenna komt toch echt van het dal Ben Hinnom. De discussie gaat over over de vraag of de hel een letterlijk door God genitieerde vuurpoel is. Dat kun je niet uit dit vers opmaken. Dat brandende vuur van de Gehenna was, alweer, een toespeling op het voor alle levende mensen zichtbare verbrandingsvuur. Gehenna is in het toenmalige Aramese spraakgebruik een soort werktitel geworden voor de hel, als een plaats waar alle afval terecht komt. Maar daar valt naar mijn overtuiging toch echt geen letterlijke vuurpoel uit af te leiden. Godverlatenheid is weer wat anders. Dat kun je daar wel uit opmaken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Wees bevreesd voor God Die zowel ziel als lichaam kan verderven in gehenna, waarbij gehenna een toespeling is op het voor alle levende mensen zichtbare verbrandingsvuur.

Wat zegt jou dat? God kan jou sturen naar een plek zoals het gehenna, dit is een plek van Godverlatendheid?????

Amazing hoe jij interpreteert.

----------


## Joesoef

> Wees bevreesd voor God Die zowel ziel als lichaam kan verderven in gehenna, waarbij gehenna een toespeling is op het voor alle levende mensen zichtbare verbrandingsvuur.
> 
> Wat zegt jou dat? God kan jou sturen naar een plek zoals het gehenna, dit is een plek van Godverlatendheid?????
> 
> Amazing hoe jij interpreteert.




Voor mijn duidelijk omtrend je kennis van het christendom/ visie en ervaring uit het verleden, welke christelijke stroming hield jij aan/ ben je mee opgevoed?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>een wasprogramma van een wasmachine<...>


Had jij dit topic niet al lang walgend de rug toegekeerd? Toch teruggekomen? Een voor jouw doen trouwens uitgebreide reaktie, helemaal gezien het achteloze karakter van mijn post. Je keert terug en hebt amechtig veel woorden nodig. Vege tekenen.



> <...>stinkend arrogante<...>


Wat je zegt ben je zelf.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Joesoef

Over het bestaan van het hellevuur, uit *shia* bronnen.

*Hadith Al-Qudsi*: Where the words and meanings are both from God, but it is not intended to be a miracle. It is found in the Books of Traditions and generally begins with these words: "The Holy Prophet said that Allah said".

Bron of link:

http://geocities.com/dtaqvi/qudsi.HTM

Chapter 13 

Almighty Allah says: O, Sons of Adam! obey me to the extent of your needs towards Me. Disobey Me to the extent of your ability to tolerate the fire of Hell. Collect wealth in this world according to the length of your stay in this world. Collect for your Akhirat (hereafter) according to length of your stay there. Do not think that death is far and that the Bounties (you receive from Allah) will always be available, or your sins are hidden. Everything is perishable but He. If you would fear the fire of Hell as much as you fear poverty, surely I would have made you free by giving you countless Bounties. If you would desire heaven as much as you desire this world, I would have made you happy in both worlds. Love of this world makes your heart die and this world is going to be destroyed very soon. 

Chapter 23 

Almighty Allah says: O, Son of Adam! Indeed Satan is your open enemy, therefore regard him as your enemy. Do good deeds for the Day on which you will be present in front of Almighty Allah in groups. In front of Allah you will be lined up and you will read your book of deeds, word by word. You will be asked what you have done openly and secretly. Then pious people will go towards Heaven, group after group. And the sinful people will go towards Hell. Sufficient for you are the promises of Allah. And I am Allah you should know! Me!I am the Sustainer, thus thank Me. I am the Forgiver, thus seek forgiveness from Me. I am the final destination, thus turn towards Me. I am the Knower of your secrets, thus fear Me. 

Chapter 25 

Almighty Allah says: O, Son of Adam! collect provision (by doing good deeds) more and more. Indeed the way is long, very long. Steer your ship carefully - because the ocean is indeed deep, deep. Purify your deeds - because indeed, the Examiner is all Seeing. Lighten your weight- because indeed the path is thin, very thin. Delay your sleep for the grave and your pride towards the scale. And delay your enjoyment till Heaven. And delay your rest till Hereafter. And delay your pleasures till you meet Hoor (female angles) with big eyes. Be for Me and I will be for you! Seek nearness towards Me by hating this world. Keep away from Hell fire by forsaking the wicked people and by loving pious people. Indeed, Allah will not waste the reward of the benevolent people to be lost. 

*Uit Usool el kaafi* 

http://geocities.com/dtaqvi/usoolekafi2.htm

Chapter 15

Accountability of the Religious Scholars and its Severity 

2. Imam Jaffer as-Sadiq A.S. has said, "Hazrat Eesa A.S. said:`Woe be unto the wrong-doing scholar! How severely the flames of Hell will envelop him.'" 

Chapter 19

Innovations, Guessworks, and Analogies 

8. Imam Jaffer al-Sadiq (AS) and Mohammed Baqir (AS) have said, "All innovations are misguidances and the way of all misguidances lead to hell-fire." 

12. The Prophet of Allah (SAW) has said, "Every innovation is a misguidance and every misguidance leads to hell-fire."

----------


## Wortel

> Had jij dit topic niet al lang walgend de rug toegekeerd? Toch teruggekomen? Een voor jouw doen trouwens uitgebreide reaktie, helemaal gezien het achteloze karakter van mijn post. Je keert terug en hebt amechtig veel woorden nodig. Vege tekenen.


Als je de boodschap maar doorhebt.




> Amazing hoe jij interpreteert.


Waar lees jij in dit vers over een eeuwig brandend vuur? Inlegkunde is wat anders dan interpretatie. Ik begrijp dat je graag met de Bijbel in de hand dat eeuwige vuur wilt aantonen, maar nogmaals, ik zie het woord vuur in dit vers helemaal niet staan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Wortel,

Hieruit blijkt dat gehenna vuur is:

Markus 9:47-48
En als uw oog voor u een aanleiding tot vallen is, werp het dan uit; het is beter voor u met n oog in het Koninkrijk van God in te gaan dan met twee ogen in het helse vuur geworpen te worden, waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet uitgeblust wordt.

Dat gehenna echter nooit een aanwijsbare plek is zoals jij het interpreteert volgt uit:

Matthes 10:28
En wees niet bevreesd voor hen die het lichaam doden en de ziel [psuch] niet kunnen doden, maar wees juist bevreesd voor Hem Die zowel ziel [psuch] als lichaam kan verderven [apollumi] in de hel [geena (gehenna)].

----------


## Wortel

> waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet uitgeblust wordt.


Beetje herhaling van zetten maar dit ging dus letterlijk over die vuilstortplaats waarin het vuur door mensen steeds brandend werd gehouden. 

Die hel (Gehenna) in Matthes 10 heeft in die zin toch meer te maken met een overdrachtelijke vuilstortplaats, dan met door God Zelf opgestookt hellevuur.

Maar goed, we zullen het wel niet eens worden want je haalt er alle Hadith bij om het bestaan van hellevuur te willen bewijzen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Had jij dit topic niet al lang walgend de rug toegekeerd? Toch teruggekomen? Een voor jouw doen trouwens uitgebreide reaktie, helemaal gezien het achteloze karakter van mijn post. Je keert terug en hebt amechtig veel woorden nodig. Vege tekenen.
> 
> 
> Als je de boodschap maar doorhebt.<...>


Zeker. Jij bent een pedante zeloot, vervuld van minachting jegens andersdenkenden die niet de gewenste eerbied voor jouw enige echte geloof tonen. Je kleffe zalvende praatjes kunnen dit niet verbloemen.

----------


## Wortel

Sterkte ermee, Charlus.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Vind je dit nou niet erg arrogant en verstoken van elke vorm van invoelingsvermogen jegens de miljoenen die de eeuwen door oprecht hun bezieling uit hun geloof hebben gehaald? Kerkpolitiek is nog wel wat anders dan oprecht geloof. Ik vind dit een heel erg betweterige posting over rug van miljoenen en nogmaals heel erg arrogant.


Don't shoot the messenger.
Die miljoenen zochten hun (en eventueel andermans) zieleheil. Hun is verteld waar te zoeken: 'extra ecclesiam nulla salus' / 3:85. Dat is niet alleen kerkpolitiek, daarmee is het heil onlosmakelijk aan het gelijk gekoppeld; van de nameloze ellende die dat heeft teweeggebracht zie je ook in deze draad nog de sporen:



> BEWIJS!, werkelijk, nu zakt m'n broek af, wil je nu van Wortel n Joesoef het bewijs dat je familieleden in de eeuwige hel verpieteren.

----------


## mark61

> Je hebt je handen al vol als je je beperkt tot de monotheistische Gdsdiensten dus wat wil je? Het nog gekker voor jezelf maken?
> Ik zelf vind het wel een beetje gestoord hoor die zogenaamde atheistische discussieklanten. Ik zie me al bladzijden lang op een heksensite discussieren over of deze bezem wel of niet vliegt en hoe je tot vleermuis wordt omgetoverd. Een beetje in jezelf blijven geloven heren. Wat kunnen jullie jullie tijd verprutsen zeg.


De god van de Ashanti is de Enige. Het is een monothestisch geloof.

Heksen beweren geen lelijke dingen over ongelovigen. Vooral niet als het over hun familie gaat  :hihi:  Jouw geloof is zo beschaafd om geen lelijke dingen over anderen te zeggen, geloof ik, hoewel er hier en daar dacht ik bizarre teksten zijn te vinden. Magoed, laten we de boel niet compliceren.

----------


## mark61

> Maar goed, we zullen het wel niet eens worden want je haalt er alle Hadith bij om het bestaan van hellevuur te willen bewijzen.


Waarom dacht jij dat mensen met een verschillend geloof het eens kunnen worden? Waarom hebben ze anders een verschillend geloof?

----------


## sjaen

> Zeker. Jij bent een pedante zeloot, vervuld van minachting jegens andersdenkenden die niet de gewenste eerbied voor jouw enige echte geloof tonen. Je kleffe zalvende praatjes kunnen dit niet verbloemen.


Op de bal Charl op de bal en niet op de man! Da's nergens voor nodig.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Zeker. Jij bent een pedante zeloot, vervuld van minachting jegens andersdenkenden die niet de gewenste eerbied voor jouw enige echte geloof tonen. Je kleffe zalvende praatjes kunnen dit niet verbloemen.
> 
> 
> Op de bal Charl op de bal en niet op de man! Da's nergens voor nodig.


Nou, hij begon anders zelf met het beledigen van mijn ongeloof:



> <...>stinkend arrogante athesme<...>


Werkelijk :kwaad:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Markus 9:47-48
> En als uw oog voor u een aanleiding tot vallen is, werp het dan uit; het is beter voor u met n oog in het Koninkrijk van God in te gaan dan met twee ogen in het helse vuur geworpen te worden, waar hun worm niet sterft<...>


Met twee ogen in het helse vuur geworpen en dan sterft je worm ook nog eens niet. Ellende op ellende.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Snowwhite*Hallo Joesoef Over het bestaan van het hellevuur, uit *shia bronnen. Hadith Al-Qudsi* 
> 
> Chapter 25 _Almighty Allah says: O, Son of Adam! collect provision (by doing good deeds) more and more. Indeed the way is long, very long. Steer your ship carefully - because the ocean is indeed deep, deep. Purify your deeds - because indeed, the Examiner is all Seeing. Lighten your weight- because indeed the path is thin, very thin. Delay your sleep for the grave and your pride towards the scale. And delay your enjoyment till Heaven. And delay your rest till Hereafter. And delay your pleasures till you meet Hoor (female angles) with big eyes. Be for Me and I will be for you! Seek nearness towards Me by hating this world. Keep away from Hell fire by forsaking the wicked people and by loving pious people. Indeed, Allah will not waste the reward of the benevolent people to be lost._





_Steer your ship carefully.
because the ocean is indeed deep, deep
Purify your deeds
Lighten your weight
indeed the path is thin, very thin
And delay your rest till Hereafter
Be for Me and I will be for you!
Seek nearness towards Me by hating this world. 
Indeed, Allah will not waste the reward of the benevolent people to be lost._

Ik neem aan dat je het met mij eens bent dat ik het bovenste niet allemaal letterlijk moet nemen?



_Keep away from Hell fire by forsaking the wicked people and by loving pious people._

Zo ook Hell in deze zin, ik zie beeldspraak, een metafoor.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> waar hun worm niet sterft en het vuur niet uitgeblust wordt.
> 
> 
> Beetje herhaling van zetten maar dit ging dus letterlijk over die vuilstortplaats waarin het vuur door mensen steeds brandend werd gehouden. 
> 
> Die hel (Gehenna) in Matthes 10 heeft in die zin toch meer te maken met een overdrachtelijke vuilstortplaats, dan met door God Zelf opgestookt hellevuur.<...>


De oogst tot nu toe: een letterlijke brandende vuilstortplaats, een overdrachtelijke brandende vuilstortplaats en een hel van godverlatenheid. Wat zeg je ervan wanneer we ter bevordering van efficiency en effectiviteit deze drie samenvoegen tot n brandende, met krijsende zielen volgepropte, eeuwige hel?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De oogst tot nu toe: een letterlijke brandende vuilstortplaats, een overdrachtelijke brandende vuilstortplaats en een hel van godverlatenheid. Wat zeg je ervan wanneer we ter bevordering van efficiency en effectiviteit deze drie samenvoegen tot n brandende, met krijsende zielen volgepropte, eeuwige hel?


Heb je hier iets aan :




> _"As a communist I dont believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell," said Dr. Azzacove. "Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard. And we are absolutely convinced that we drilled through the gates of hell!"
> 
> Dr. Azzacove continued, ". . .the drill suddenly began to rotate wildly, indicating that we had reached a large empty pocket or cavern. Temperature sensors showed a dramatic increase in heat to 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit."
> 
> "We lowered a microphone, designed to detect the sounds of plate movements down the shaft. But instead of plate movements we heard a human voice screaming in pain! At first we thought the sound was coming from our own equipment."
> 
> "But when we made adjustments our worst suspicions were confirmed. The screams werent those of a single human, they were the screams of millions of humans!"_

----------


## mark61

> Met twee ogen in het helse vuur geworpen en dan sterft je worm ook nog eens niet. Ellende op ellende.


Die worm intrigeert me ook. Lintworm? Wormgat?

----------


## mark61

_Beste Mahdiya,
Waar kan ik die site op Youtube vinden van die stemmen uit de hel? Dit kan toch niet kloppen? In Openbaringen worden de slechte mensen in de hel geworpen NA de opstanding, waarna ze veroordeeld worden. Tot zolang moeten de doden rusten en mag je geen geesten oproepen (staat in deuteronium 18:10-12). Als die Russische geleerden NU al de stemmen uit de hel kunnen horen, waarom zouden dierbare overledenen me niet evenzeer NU al kunnen opzoeken? Als het werkelijk klopt wat die Russische geleerden beweren, waarom zou het bij mij dan niet kunnen kloppen? Kan je me dit uitleggen? Bovendien, ik heb NOOIT geesten opgeroepen. Ze dienen zich spontaan aan, zowel goeden als slechten en ik vraag Gods hulp om me te beschermen tegen de slechten. Ik ben niet van plan om dit kanaal af te sluiten, omdat ik me dan ook afsluit van de mooie boodschappen van God, die Hij mij doorgeeft via Jezus, de Bijbel en ook via mijn dierbare overledenen. Bovendien zie ik geen verschil tussen de gaven van de apostelen en mijn gaven. Waarom zijn die van hen niet paranormaal en die van mij wel? Ik volg de raad van IkBen op en probeer mijn hart te volgen. Ik weet me geleid door Jezus en Hij is altijd welkom, op welk tijdstip dan ook. Ik ben klaar voor Hem._

*http://www.eo.nl/programma/helpdeskl...pisode=8863932*

Niet alle van Wortel's 2,5 miljoen collega's zijn al helemaal bijgespijkerd geloof ik.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Volgens de koran worden ongelovigen in de hel eeuwig gebraden. Hierbij vervangt allah steeds de huid van zijn slachtoffers indien die weggebrand is. Omdat deze aktiviteiten door allah uitgevoerd worden, moeten ze goed zijn. Snowwhite keurt dus goed dat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden. Hieruit volgt dat Snowwhite ongelovigen naar de hel wenst. Indien zij niet ongelovigen naar de hel zou wensen, dan zou zij impliciet voornoemde handelingen van allah afkeuren. In dat geval is zij niet-moslim, en wel juist volgens haar eigen letterlijke geloofsopvatting.
> 
> 
> Baron, je gaat te ver.


Klopt er dan iets niet aan mijn tekst?

----------


## mark61

Following Hell's Cold and Crackling Trail 

By Cole Louison 

Dr. Azzacove, the Trinity Broadcasing Network, and Ammenusastia agree: Hell exists deep beneth Siberia, and its sounds are terrifing. 

It was 1990 when Praise The Lord, a publication of the Trinity Broadcasting Network, printed a story that had first appearred in Ammenusastia, "a well repected newspaper" in Finland, according to Trinity. 

Names and numbers vary from source to source, but the story goes like this: A team of scientists were drilling (we don't know why) somewhere in Siberia and accidentally tapped into a giant cavern about 2000 feet below the earth's surface. Immediately, the scientists, especaially someone called Dr. Azzacove, the single source of the story, heard terrible noises coming from the cavern and first assummed what they were hearing came from their drilling equiptment. After readjusting their instuments, they found that the noises coming from the cavern were the screams of millions of souls, confirming the scientists' worst fears: they had drilled into Hell. 

What gives this story its profit potential and sets it apart from so many of its cousins that have made their way into Time-Life Books and onto CNN is an audio recording one of the team supossedly made by lowering a tape recorder and mircophone into Hell's cavern. 

The recording found its way onto the radio show of Art Bell, the famous conspiracy theory talk show host who recently appearred on TV's Millenium. Art read an email that came with a tape of the Sounds of Hell. In his email, the author (never identified) said his uncle had a tape of the sounds of Hell, which he had copied from a friend who was on location in Siberia when the scientists drilled into the underworld. In closing his letter, the man asked Art, if he played the recording on the air, to warn the audience that the sounds of hell were very scary, and not appropriate for young listeners. Art played the tape, which lasted about 45 seconds. 

Not surprisingly, you can also purchase your own copy of the Sounds of Hell recording from Wealth Central, a site on the internet "dedicated to helping you gain wealth." They sell trinkets like the Telechrom 2000, a device that hooks up to your telephone and carries your long-distance calls through "alternative carries that have lower rates" so calls are cheaper. 

The search engine Hotbot sent me to a Wealth Central page featuring a computer graphic of an audio tape, a blurb about what happenned in Siberia, then the address, telephone number and email address of J. House, who will sell you a copy of the tape for $29.95. 

If the 45 seconds of feedback, slide whistels and howling Art Bell played on his show is the extent of the tape, then J. House is selling the Sounds of Hell for 66 and two thirds cents a second, or 66.6 cents repeating. Ooooooooo. 

If that's the case, it really, really is not worth the money. The Sounds of Hell can be heard on a variety of internet sites, including Art Bell's webpage and the Last Day's Prophecy web site. 

The origins of this story are murky and those to it's theme song are worse. Praise the Lord, Last Day's Prophecy, and Wealth Center all point to a single article (Last Day's Prophecy features grainy picures) published in what all of the cites say is a "respectable Finland newspaper," called Ammenusastia. 

Merja Jutila is an international student from Finland at Ithaca College and, while she recognized the title, was not familiar with the newspaper. Though all have email addresses, contact with Art Bell, the guy who runs Last Day's Prophecy, and J. House has been unsucessful. 

Cole Louison enjoys lollypops and plays with his band "The Sun Shine Socialists." 

http://www.ithaca.edu/buzzsaw/archive_hell.htm

----------


## mark61

The following article appeared in the well respected Finland newspaper, Ammenusastia



"As a communist I dont believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell," said Dr. Azzacove. "Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard. And we are absolutely convinced that we drilled through the gates of hell!"

Dr. Azzacove continued, ". . .the drill suddenly began to rotate wildly, indicating that we had reached a large empty pocket or cavern. Temperature sensors showed a dramatic increase in heat to 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit."

"We lowered a microphone, designed to detect the sounds of plate movements down the shaft. But instead of plate movements we heard a human voice screaming in pain! At first we thought the sound was coming from our own equipment."

"But when we made adjustments our worst suspicions were confirmed. The screams werent those of a single human, they were the screams of millions of humans!" 

http://groups.msn.com/omerfarooq100/webjournal1.msnw

----------


## mark61

Het mallotige is dat dit soort verhalen gebroederlijk c.q. gezusterlijk van christen naar moslim, of omgekeerd, wordt doorgegeven.

Lang leve internet  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Seek nearness towards Me by hating this world.<...>


Vreemd. De wereld is niet door allah geschapen? D'er zal wel een relilogisch verhaal achter zitten.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het mallotige is dat dit soort verhalen gebroederlijk c.q. gezusterlijk van christen naar moslim, of omgekeerd, wordt doorgegeven.
> 
> Lang leve internet


ET-stories hetzelfde laken een pak.

----------


## mark61

> ET-stories hetzelfde laken een pak.


Ja, das opvallend. Tien jaar geleden maakte geen moslim zich druk over ET.

Enfin, sneeuwwitje gaat smullen straks  :chef:

----------


## Wortel

> Het mallotige is dat dit soort verhalen gebroederlijk c.q. gezusterlijk van christen naar moslim, of omgekeerd, wordt doorgegeven.


Ik zag die verhalen hier doorgegeven worden door ongelovigen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik zag die verhalen hier doorgegeven worden door ongelovigen.


Mark gaf ook een link naar de EO. Die is weg. 
Beheer slaapt niet.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> . 
> Beheer slaapt niet.


Het bewijs:

Hell ain't a lake of fires. Its a fake of liars.
Die is straks ook weg.

----------


## mark61

> Ik zag die verhalen hier doorgegeven worden door ongelovigen.


Ze komen van gelovigen. Tot mijn verbazing kwam ik dit verhaaltje ook tegen in een discussie op de EO-site. Blijkbaar zijn nog niet al jouw 2,5 miljoen geloofsgenoten bijgepraat over de laatste bevindingen.

----------


## mark61

> Mark gaf ook een link naar de EO. Die is weg. 
> Beheer slaapt niet.


Nee joh, goddeloze achterdochtige. Of ze hebben hem weer teruggezet, I dunno. Nr. 965

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nee joh, goddeloze achterdochtige. Of ze hebben hem weer teruggezet, I dunno. Nr. 965


 :blozen:  I stand corrected.
Vwb het laatste.

----------


## Wortel

> Ze komen van gelovigen. Tot mijn verbazing kwam ik dit verhaaltje ook tegen in een discussie op de EO-site. Blijkbaar zijn nog niet al jouw 2,5 miljoen geloofsgenoten bijgepraat over de laatste bevindingen.


Ik zei al iets over een kwart en driekwart. Magoed: Ik schaar dit soort verhalen onder dezelfde noemer als de naam van Allah die ineens verschijnt op een overrijpe meloen en het gezicht van Jezus of van de duivel dat verschijnt bij een ontploffing. Zo zagen mensen ook een gezicht op de maan, nadat ze geloofden dat hij van groene kaas was gemaakt.
Feit blijft dat in dit soort discussies de nuances al snel verdwijnen en mensen zich helaas regelrecht tegenover elkaar opstellen. Op "nieuws van de dag" heb ik Ajax F-sider Ron Haleber ook al schuimbekkend en oogrollend voor me staan omdat ik een volbloed Rotterdammer ben, terwijl ik niet eens hou van voetbal. Als je dan een gelovige bent die, net als in voetbal, niets ziet in de hel, noch qua persoonlijk geloof noch qua Schriftuurlijke bewijsplaatsen, heb je evengoed toch de F-siders van de anti-geloof lobby brullend en schuimbekkend voor je staan.

@Sjaen, laat jij je licht van de Rede maar eens over dt bizarre gegeven schijnen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Feit blijft dat in dit soort discussies de nuances al snel verdwijnen en mensen zich helaas regelrecht tegenover elkaar opstellen. Op "nieuws van de dag" heb ik Ajax F-sider Ron Haleber ook al schuimbekkend en oogrollend voor me staan omdat ik een volbloed Rotterdammer ben, terwijl ik niet eens hou van voetbal. Als je dan een gelovige bent die, net als in voetbal, niets ziet in de hel, noch qua persoonlijk geloof noch qua Schriftuurlijke bewijsplaatsen, heb je evengoed toch de F-siders van de anti-geloof lobby brullend en schuimbekkend voor je staan.


Dit ligt toch iets anders. De F-side folklore heeft geen duizendjarige geschiedenis (zover komt het godbetert misschien nog) en is niet vereeuwigd in de Domkoepel van St. Maria del Fiore in Florence en tal van andere respectabele Europese cultuurmonumenten. Dat jij daar niet verantwoordelijk voor bent is mij duidelijk; doen of je er niets mee te maken had kun je echter ook niet maken.
Zeker niet als je anderzijds beroept op het mooie en diepe in de scholastische traditie, dat voorgoed teloor dreigt te gaan.

----------


## mark61

> Ik zei al iets over een kwart en driekwart.


Oh, ik herinner me toch distinctly iets over 2,5 miljoen gelovigen die er net zo over dachten als jij. Overigens verbaast het me dat de EO zulke zooi niet van hun site gooit, maar dat zal de hedendaagse pluriformiteit wel zijn. Als ze ook al over homofilie kunnen praten zonder dat het schuim ze op de bek staat  :Smilie: 




> Feit blijft dat in dit soort discussies de nuances al snel verdwijnen en mensen zich helaas regelrecht tegenover elkaar opstellen.


Erg genuanceerd kan je geluidsopnamen van de hel toch niet noemen. Moek het effe laten horen?  :hihi: 




> Op "nieuws van de dag" heb ik Ajax F-sider Ron Haleber ook al schuimbekkend en oogrollend voor me staan omdat ik een volbloed Rotterdammer ben, terwijl ik niet eens hou van voetbal.


Das een crypto-ex-paap, dus wat verwacht je anders?




> Als je dan een gelovige bent die, net als in voetbal, niets ziet in de hel, noch qua persoonlijk geloof noch qua Schriftuurlijke bewijsplaatsen, heb je evengoed toch de F-siders van de anti-geloof lobby brullend en schuimbekkend voor je staan.


Ik heb niks tegen geloof, hoe kom je daarbij? Feit blijft dat gedurende het grootste deel van het bestaan van het christendom, zo'n 1900 jaar, door het grootste deel van de gelovigen anders over de hel werd gedacht, of anders was dat toch de bedoeling van de leiders. Of wou je dat ontkennen?

Ik ben blij dat een groot deel der christenen er onlangs anders over is gaan denken, maar ik wilde toch even memoreren dat dat relatieve nieuwigheid is.

Voor de algemene opinie van 1 miljard moslims durf ik niet in te staan. Die zullen ook wel aan het omturnen zijn, maar in een iets lager tempo, zoals je hier kunt lezen. 

Al schat ik dat sneeuwwitje iets te hard met de bijbel is geslagen vroeger. Mijn moeder iig wel, maja, papen, wat wil je  :hihi:

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef....




> Ik neem aan dat je het met mij eens bent dat ik het bovenste niet allemaal letterlijk moet nemen?
> Keep away from Hell fire by forsaking the wicked people and by loving pious people.
> 
> Zo ook Hell in deze zin, ik zie beeldspraak, een metafoor.


Zo dus volgens jou zijn de teksten over de hel uit el kaafi en el hadith qoedsi (shia bronnen beeldspraak.

De meerderheid van de hoofdstukken uit de Koran noemt de hel. Ook allemaal beeldspraak dus volgens jou.

Helaas de vrouwen uit het paradijs, die volgens jou niet bestonden maar die wel in jouw shiabronnen vermeld staan:




> And delay your pleasures till you meet Hoor (female angles) with big eyes.


ook beeldspraak. 

Laat maar Joesoef.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Klopt er dan iets niet aan mijn tekst?


Dag Charles. Ik ga weg.

----------


## mark61

> Dag brute Baron. Ik ga weg.


Je hebt toch wel eerst even de stemmen uit de hel beluisterd?

----------


## naam

Dit is wel amusant om te zien.
Sneeuwwitje die iedereen om de oren slaat met koran- en bijbelteksten en elk uitspraak letterlijk als bewijs ziet.
Joesoef en Wortel die uitspraken uit diezelfde boeken niet letterlijk nemen, maar interpreteren naar hun eigen waarden en normen. 
Uiteindelijk zit je echter met een geloof altijd in een soort van tweedeling te denken, zij die gered worden door het geloof en zij die gedoemd zijn omdat ze niet geloven. Wat is immers het punt om te geloven?
De trent bij sommige delen van het christendom is daar nu een soort van mildheid omheen te bouwen waardoor die tweedeling minder scherp wordt. Het God houdt van iedereen principe. Ook de hel wordt daardoor gerelativeerd. 
In de Islam is de tweedeling geloof en ongeloof nog wel wat scherper aanwezig dan bij het hedendaagse christendom en de hel is daar nog de echte lekkere hel met alles erop en eraan.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Uiteindelijk zit je echter met een geloof altijd in een soort van tweedeling te denken, zij die gered worden door het geloof en zij die gedoemd zijn omdat ze niet geloven. Wat is immers het punt om te geloven?
> De trent bij sommige delen van het christendom is daar nu een soort van mildheid omheen te bouwen waardoor die tweedeling minder scherp wordt. Het God houdt van iedereen principe. Ook de hel wordt daardoor gerelativeerd. 
> In de Islam is de tweedeling geloof en ongeloof nog wel wat scherper aanwezig dan bij het hedendaagse christendom en de hel is daar nog de echte lekkere hel met alles erop en eraan.


Des Pudels Kern..
Het is wel een exclusief probleem van de woestijngodsdiensten; andere kennen dat niet.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> Dit is wel amusant om te zien.
> Sneeuwwitje die iedereen om de oren slaat met koran- en bijbelteksten en elk uitspraak letterlijk als bewijs ziet.
> Joesoef en Wortel die uitspraken uit diezelfde boeken niet letterlijk nemen, maar interpreteren naar hun eigen waarden en normen. 
> Uiteindelijk zit je echter met een geloof altijd in een soort van tweedeling te denken, zij die gered worden door het geloof en zij die gedoemd zijn omdat ze niet geloven. Wat is immers het punt om te geloven?
> De trent bij sommige delen van het christendom is daar nu een soort van mildheid omheen te bouwen waardoor die tweedeling minder scherp wordt. Het God houdt van iedereen principe. Ook de hel wordt daardoor gerelativeerd. 
> In de Islam is de tweedeling geloof en ongeloof nog wel wat scherper aanwezig dan bij het hedendaagse christendom en de hel is daar nog de echte lekkere hel met alles erop en eraan.
> ...


Snowwhite en Wortel vinden anders niet dat ze een probleem hebben, iig. volgens hun officile persberichten. Op de keper beschouwd zijn hun beider opvattingen even onhoudbaar; die van Snowwhite omdat die onontkoombaar een stuitende visie op andersdenkenden, naaste familie of niet, oplegt en die van Wortel omdat hij zichzelf noodgedwongen in een gordiaanse knoop legt. Inmiddels heeft hij ter vermijding van een letterlijke eeuwig brandende hel opgevoerd: een letterlijke brandende vuilstortplaats, een figuurlijke brandende vuilstortplaats en zijn enige echte hel waarvan de gruwelijkheid louter wordt bepaald door de afwezigheid van god. Interessant aan dat laatste is, dat k Wortel veronderstelt dat zelfs de meest rabiate ongelovigen eigenlijk stiekem wel geloven en graag eeuwig bij god willen zijn / bang zijn voor de hel. Waren ze maar niet zo stijfkoppig en arrogant, dan kwam het vanzelf goed. 
Een hel van godverlatenheid als straf voor mensen die niet in god geloven... Wij kunnen daar gezellig een kaartje leggen onder het genot van een Trappist. God bestaat niet, we nemen er nog eentje op Wortel zijn gezondheid.

----------


## mark61

> Op de keper beschouwd zijn hun beider opvattingen even onhoudbaar; die van Snowwhite omdat die onontkoombaar een stuitende visie op andersdenkenden, naaste familie of niet, oplegt


Man, ze lijdt er zwaar onder, zie je dat dan niet?




> Een hel van godverlatenheid als straf voor mensen die niet in god geloven...


Ja nou ja, wij zitten er niet mee. Misschien zouden we hem gerust kunnen stellen dat je met godverlatenheid heel oud kan worden.

----------


## mark61

> Uiteindelijk zit je echter met een geloof altijd in een soort van tweedeling te denken, zij die gered worden door het geloof en zij die gedoemd zijn omdat ze niet geloven. Wat is immers het punt om te geloven?


Mja het is geloof ik niet de kern om ongelovigen de hel in te fietsen. Ik denk dat het eerder een aansporing aan de gelovigen is, zo van, je moet niet denken dat je ervanaf komt als je simpelweg uit het geloof stapt. Met name de islam had in het begin nog al eens te kampen met spijtoptant-bekeerlingen. Die moet je wel bij de les houden.

In het christendom was het een sneu soort racisme, denk ik. Al die inboorlingen gingen branden, gewoon, omdat ze een lagere diersoort zijn.




> De trent bij sommige delen van het christendom is daar nu een soort van mildheid omheen te bouwen waardoor die tweedeling minder scherp wordt. Het God houdt van iedereen principe. Ook de hel wordt daardoor gerelativeerd.


Waarom je dan nog zou moeten geloven begrijp ik idd. ook niet. Misschien gewoon omdat het gezellig is. Wortel?

----------


## mark61

> Des Pudels Kern..
> Het is wel een exclusief probleem van de woestijngodsdiensten; andere kennen dat niet.


Als je daar op wijst worden ze helemaal witheet. Hindoehellen worden erbij gesleept om aan te tonen dat het verderop echt niet leuker is.

Ik nog Nyame en Tengri aanbieden, maar op de een of andere manier vallen die niet in de smaak. Te allochtoon zeker?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ja nou ja, wij zitten er niet mee. Misschien zouden we hem gerust kunnen stellen dat je met godverlatenheid heel oud kan worden.


De mildste aller varianten is natuurlijk, dat wij gewoon sterven en zij Eeuwig Leven (kunnen) verwerven. Bizar is weer wel, dat het bij Boeddhisten omgekeerd is: wie de Verlichting niet bereikt moet doorleven, de verlichten mogen (eindelijk) sterven..

----------


## mark61

> De mildste aller varianten is natuurlijk, dat wij gewoon sterven en zij Eeuwig Leven (kunnen) verwerven. Bizar is weer wel, dat het bij Boeddhisten omgekeerd is: wie de Verlichting niet bereikt moet doorleven, de verlichten mogen (eindelijk) sterven..


Jah, die hebben een nog wat zwarter beeld van dit aards tranendal. Toch is zo'n hedonistisch (in de oorspronkelijke betekenis) standpunt ergens wel charmant, natuurlijk. 

In sommige landen, zoals bijv. Mongoli, leidde het wel tot een aanzienlijk deel van de bevolking dat improductief was. Iemand moest al die biddende mannen te eten geven. Rond 1900 was Mongoli bijna uitgestorven, daarom, en vanwege gastro-enteritis, want het dieet was tamelijk eenzijdig.

Eh, ik dwaal af  :hihi:

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef....
> 
> 
> Zo dus volgens jou zijn de teksten over de hel uit el kaafi en el hadith qoedsi (shia bronnen beeldspraak.
> 
> De meerderheid van de hoofdstukken uit de Koran noemt de hel. Ook allemaal beeldspraak dus volgens jou.
> 
> Helaas de vrouwen uit het paradijs, die volgens jou niet bestonden maar die wel in jouw shiabronnen vermeld staan:
> 
> ...



Moet ik dit dan letterlijk nemen :

_Steer your ship carefully.
because the ocean is indeed deep, deep
Purify your deeds
Lighten your weight
indeed the path is thin, very thin
And delay your rest till Hereafter
Be for Me and I will be for you!
Seek nearness towards Me by hating this world. 
Indeed, Allah will not waste the reward of the benevolent people to be lost._
???

Mijn schip besturen, aan de lijn, mijn daden reinigen, het smalle pad is smal heel smal, niet rusten, de wereld haten.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> In het christendom was het een sneu soort racisme, denk ik. Al die inboorlingen gingen branden, gewoon, omdat ze een lagere diersoort zijn.


Dat is van vl later, het beginnend Christendom was een underdogbeweging.

----------


## mark61

> Dat is van vl later, het beginnend Christendom was een underdogbeweging.


Das waar. Heftige concurrentie met andere, vergelijkbare merken. Mithras, manichesme, wat en wie al niet. Narigheid, die lui hadden allemaal een dualistische structuur met veel nadruk op het Boze en wat je daar wel niet van krijgt later.

Dus als de donder de marketing aangepast. Dat is dan ook het meest opvallende verschil met het jodendom, dat zo'n slecht ontwikkeld hellegevoel heeft  :Smilie: 

Later nog een keer, Maria gehypet omdat die verdomde Kelten niet zonder te aanbidden vrouw konden. Flex hoor die lui.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Das waar. Heftige concurrentie met andere, vergelijkbare merken. Mithras, manichesme, wat en wie al niet. Narigheid, die lui hadden allemaal een dualistische structuur met veel nadruk op het Boze en wat je daar wel niet van krijgt later.
> 
> Dus als de donder de marketing aangepast. Dat is dan ook het meest opvallende verschil met het jodendom, dat zo'n slecht ontwikkeld hellegevoel heeft 
> 
> Later nog een keer, Maria gehypet omdat die verdomde Kelten niet zonder te aanbidden vrouw konden. Flex hoor die lui.


Wortel zijn strategie kan in een eerbiedwaardige traditie geplaatst worden. Niet uitgesloten dat het Christendom in haar voortdurende evolutie op een bepaald moment god tot figuurlijk zal verklaren. Zo'n enge letterlijke god is niets voor de ietsisten. Even hierboven zag ik Joesoef vwb. zijn variant van de woestijnreligies al voortvarend bezig in die richting.

----------


## mark61

> Wortel zijn strategie kan in een eerbiedwaardige traditie geplaatst worden. Niet uitgesloten dat het Christendom in haar voortdurende evolutie op een bepaald moment god tot figuurlijk zal verklaren. Even hierboven zag ik Joesoef vwb. zijn variant van de woestijnreligies al voortvarend bezig in die richting.


Oh maar dat is toch allang zo? Kijk, het 'intellectuele' geloof is altijd al anders geweest dan het 'volksgeloof'. Dat onderscheid / verschil heb je altijd. 

De katholieke kerk heeft het zelfs moeilijk met wonderen, maar laat de gelovigen vaak maar begaan om gezeik te voorkomen.

Natuurlijk is god een concept. Veel meer kan je er ook niet van zeggen, dat is nou net de bedoeling. Maar Het Volk heeft wat houvast nodig  :hihi: 

Dus vind ik het ook niet terecht dat je Wortel zo hard valt over zijn 21st century flex light geloof. Hij gelooft dat echt, kent ook de oudere interpretaties, of die van andere gelovigen, magoed, hij spreekt alleen voor zichzelf. Dus het enige waarop ik hem aanspreek is dat ie niet de anderen en vroeger moet wegmoffelen, want dat waren er veel meer en veel langer. We moeten nog maar zien hoe lang flex light blijft hangen. In de VS alvast slaat het niet erg aan.

----------


## sjaen

Gelukkig zijn er nog de 7 Noachitische geboden, dus Snowwhite zolang je familie en vrienden zich daaraan houden, komt alles goed. Wellicht kan Ronald je daar meer over vertellen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wortel zijn strategie kan in een eerbiedwaardige traditie geplaatst worden. Niet uitgesloten dat het Christendom in haar voortdurende evolutie op een bepaald moment god tot figuurlijk zal verklaren. Zo'n enge letterlijke god is niets voor de ietsisten. Even hierboven zag ik Joesoef vwb. zijn variant van de woestijnreligies al voortvarend bezig in die richting.


In Boedapest deed in de tachtiger jaren het bon mot de ronde, dat het socialisme niets anders was als een tussenstation op de lange historische weg van kapitalisme naar kapitalisme. Mutatis mutandis geldt dat misschien ook voor het Christendom. 
Dit is een diep Taostische gedachtengang, die je ook in de (oorspronkelijk inderdaad taostisch genspireerde) Aziatische vechtsporten terugvindt:
Als bloedig beginnertje krijg je een witte band, na een scala van kleuren doorlopen te hebben een zwarte; daarna kun je grootmeester worden en opstijgen in de 1e, 2e, 3e..dan enz. Bij de 9de dan (uiterst zelden verleend, bijna een nirwana) krijg je dan weer een witte band..

Nu dwaal ik geloof ik een beetje af.. :hihi:

----------


## naam

> Oh maar dat is toch allang zo? Kijk, het 'intellectuele' geloof is altijd al anders geweest dan het 'volksgeloof'. Dat onderscheid / verschil heb je altijd. 
> 
> De katholieke kerk heeft het zelfs moeilijk met wonderen, maar laat de gelovigen vaak maar begaan om gezeik te voorkomen.
> 
> Natuurlijk is god een concept. Veel meer kan je er ook niet van zeggen, dat is nou net de bedoeling. Maar Het Volk heeft wat houvast nodig 
> 
> Dus vind ik het ook niet terecht dat je Wortel zo hard valt over zijn 21st century flex light geloof. Hij gelooft dat echt, kent ook de oudere interpretaties, of die van andere gelovigen, magoed, hij spreekt alleen voor zichzelf. Dus het enige waarop ik hem aanspreek is dat ie niet de anderen en vroeger moet wegmoffelen, want dat waren er veel meer en veel langer. We moeten nog maar zien hoe lang flex light blijft hangen. In de VS alvast slaat het niet erg aan.



"Flex light" geloof, geweldig, ik zou er patent op aanvragen.  :engel:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zo'n enge letterlijke god is niets voor de ietsisten.



God in Nederland




> ()
> Bijna driekwart van de rooms-katholieke kerkleden gelooft niet in een God die zich met ieder mens persoonlijk bezighoudt.
> ()
> Een meerderheid van 55 procent van de rk-kerkleden is ‘ietsist’: zij zijn ervan overtuigd dat er zo ‘iets’ moet zijn als een hogere macht die het leven beheerst.
> ()
> 
> Een minderheid van 39 procent van de rk-kerkleden gelooft in een leven na de dood. Dat is nota bene n procent minder dan het aandeel van alle Nederlanders – dus inclusief de buitenkerkelijken - dat van het bestaan van een hiernamaals overtuigd is
> ()
> Van de rk-kerkleden die overtuigd zijn van een hiernamaals, gelooft slechts 8 procent in het bestaan van de hel.


Hier moet wel bij aangetekend worden, dat het Vaticaan van zijn kant al lang niet meer in Nederland gelooft.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wortel zijn strategie kan in een eerbiedwaardige traditie geplaatst worden. Niet uitgesloten dat het Christendom in haar voortdurende evolutie op een bepaald moment god tot figuurlijk zal verklaren. Zo'n enge letterlijke god is niets voor de ietsisten. Even hierboven zag ik Joesoef vwb. zijn variant van de woestijnreligies al voortvarend bezig in die richting.
> 
> 
> Oh maar dat is toch allang zo? Kijk, het 'intellectuele' geloof is altijd al anders geweest dan het 'volksgeloof'. Dat onderscheid / verschil heb je altijd. 
> 
> De katholieke kerk heeft het zelfs moeilijk met wonderen, maar laat de gelovigen vaak maar begaan om gezeik te voorkomen.
> ...


Je fladdert nu wel heeel luchtigjes doorheen de gelovigen hun diepste overtuigingen. Wortel, hoe intellektueel en Niet-Volk ook, verwijst regelmatig naar zijn dagelijkse omgang met "een levende god". Hij kletst maar wat?



> <...>Dus vind ik het ook niet terecht dat je Wortel zo hard valt over zijn 21st century flex light geloof. Hij gelooft dat echt, kent ook de oudere interpretaties, of die van andere gelovigen, magoed, hij spreekt alleen voor zichzelf.<...>


Ge twijfelt aan het oordeel van Grootinquisiteur Charlus? :boos: 
Hij gelooft voor zichzelf iets, akkoord. Daarnaast houdt hij Snowwhite (en ons) voor dat hij mede op basis van schriftuitlegging een brandende hel met krijsers verwerpt. Hij vertelt haar (en ons) dat zijn geloof gebaseerd is op een correctere schriftinterpretatie dan de hare.



> <...>Dus het enige waarop ik hem aanspreek is dat ie niet de anderen en vroeger moet wegmoffelen, want dat waren er veel meer en veel langer. We moeten nog maar zien hoe lang flex light blijft hangen. In de VS alvast slaat het niet erg aan.


Flex heavy is daar nu all the rage.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hij vertelt haar (en ons) dat zijn geloof gebaseerd is op een correctere schriftinterpretatie dan de hare.


Wat in dit geval best kan kloppen. Zoals Mark al schreef dat hel/hemel idee is Perzisch, niet Joods. 
Ten tijde van Mozes deelt Jahwe voortdurend hier en nu vreselijke straffen uit; een hiernamaals had hij daarvoor niet ter beschikking.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Hij vertelt haar (en ons) dat zijn geloof gebaseerd is op een correctere schriftinterpretatie dan de hare.
> 
> 
> Wat in dit geval best kan kloppen. Zoals Mark al schreef dat hel/hemel idee is Perzisch, niet Joods. 
> Ten tijde van Mozes deelt Jahwe voortdurend hier en nu vreselijke straffen uit; een hiernamaals had hij daarvoor niet ter beschikking.


 :student: Volgens mij komt jouw onderbouwing niet overeen met die van Wortel, al was het alleen maar omdat hij de hemel niet verwerpt en eigenlijk de hel ook niet, alleen een hele nare hel.
Jij dient je aan als scheidsrechter? Lijkt me sterk dat Snowwhite en Wortel je erkennen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Volgens mij komt jouw onderbouwing niet overeen met die van Wortel, al was het alleen maar omdat hij de hemel niet verwerpt en eigenlijk de hel ook niet, alleen een hele nare hel.
> Jij dient je aan als scheidsrechter? Lijkt me sterk dat Snowwhite en Wortel je erkennen.


Ik ben absoluut onbevoegd; ik ben geen filoloog, ken geen Grieks en geen Hebreeuws. Wat ik wel weet, is dat de hel, Bijbels gesproken, nieuwlichterij is.
Ronald kan daar misschien meer over vertellen, als hij wil.
Ik kan nog wel een aardige analogie met de Gehenna bedenken:
In marxistische literatuur worden regelmatig onwelgevallige denkers en politici naar de 'mestvaalt der geschiedenis' verwezen. Als dat over 2000 jaar nog eens teruggelezen wordt lijken me vreemdsoortige interpretaties niet uitgesloten. Als het dan ook nog met een theologische bril gelezen wordt, door de volgelingen van een intussen tot profeet gebombardeerde St Marx, kun je alles verwachten.

----------


## reallife

> In het christendom was het een sneu soort racisme, denk ik. Al die inboorlingen gingen branden, gewoon, omdat ze een lagere diersoort zijn.




Een Keniaanse vrouw loopt met een verzameling plastic tassen over de Dandora-vuilnisbelt. |  Radu Sigheti, Reuters 

Een centje verdienen aan de grootste afvalberg van Kenia
Categorie Vrouwen & kinderen, Ziekten
Door: Roman Baatenburg de Jong, Nairobi

Drang tot overleven brengt gezondheid kinderen ernstig in gevaar

Een van Afrikas grootste afvalstortplaatsen vergiftigt kinderen op grote schaal. Er zijn vermoedens dat er ook troep uit Europa belandt.

Iedere dag trekt Gideon (16) eropuit om te wroeten in de afvalhopen van de Dandora-stortplaats. Op zoek naar bruikbaar materiaal om te verkopen: plastic, rubber, batterijen. Zijn handen en armen zitten onder de uitslag en hij hoest voortdurend. Ik voel altijd een druk op mijn longen, zegt hij. Vaak word ik s nachts wakker van een hoestaanval. De jongen rookt niet; hij ademt van kinds af aan de giftige gassen in die op de afvalberg vrijkomen.

Vlakbij het huis van Gideon aan de binnenrand van de sloppenwijk Korogocho in Nairobi houdt priester Daniele Moschetti domicilie. In uiterst felle bewoordingen staat hij de verzamelde pers te woord. Zon kans krijgt hij niet vaak. Wij hopen dat dit niet slechts het zoveelste toeristische bezoekje is, een leuke photo opportunity. Wij pleiten al jaren voor verplaatsing van de afvalstortplaats maar er gebeurt niets. Als we onze mond blijven houden, blijven de kinderen hier nodeloos sterven.

Father Daniel, zoals iedereen hem hier kent, leidt met charisma zijn parochie en spreekt vloeiend Kiswahili. Zes jaar geleden verruilde hij het Italiaanse Varese voor een woning in de sloppenwijk. Ik zie mijn mensen doodgaan omdat ze op en van het vuil leven. Alleen al in onze kliniek worden jaarlijks zon vijftienduizend mensen, voornamelijk kinderen, behandeld voor ademhalingsproblemen en irritaties aan longen en luchtwegen.

Volgens het Milieuprogramma van de VN (Unep) is er een rechtstreeks verband tussen de schadelijke stoffen op de vuilnisbelt en de medische klachten van de bewoners (zie kader). De organisatie publiceerde vrijdag een onderzoeksrapport en noemt het een menselijke tragedie.

De Nederlander Rob de Jong werkte mee aan het onderzoek. Het illegaal dumpen van chemisch afval sluit hij niet uit. We vonden chemicalin en naalden, afkomstig van ziekenhuizen of industrien. Dat spul hoort hier niet. Mensen koken, eten, slapen zelfs op het vuilnis. Velen halen de 15 niet, zegt de Jong.

Korogocho is een sloppenwijk zoals er tientallen zijn in Kenias hoofdstad Nairobi. Op hemelsbreed een paar kilometer ligt het rustieke Muthaiga, woonoord van politici en topdiplomaten. Het contrast kan niet groter. In Korogocho kopen bewoners tandpasta per portie. Stromend water is er niet, velen hebben geen elektriciteit. Visafval wordt gefrituurd en als snack te koop aangeboden. Elk uur slaap is een uur waarin niet gesjacherd kan worden.

Elke meter van de vuilnisbelt wordt omgeploegd, in de zoektocht naar iets bruikbaars. Letterlijk alles wordt gerecycled. Elke dag is een bittere worsteling met het leven.

Lecho Nduta (46) weet dat maar al te goed. In haar even bloedhete als piepkleine krotwoning toont ze plastic jamkuipjes en een smoezelige plastic pot met losse kauwgompjes. Gevonden op de stortplaats. Een van haar zoons overleed op achtjarige leeftijd. Hij had iets verkeerds gegeten, aldus Nduta. Wil zij dat de dump wordt verplaatst? Als ik ander werk zou kunnen doen wel, anders is het beter dat-ie hier blijft.

Zo cynisch is het leven rond de grootste afvalberg van Kenia, misschien wel van Oost-Afrika. Maar het kan nog cynischer. Unep-baas Achim Steiner: We hebben indicaties dat hier afval uit Europa terechtkomt. Het gaat om zogeheten e-waste, elektronisch afval. Dat baart ons grote zorgen.

Afrika is een geliefde bestemming voor tweedehands computers, die via havenstad Mombasa het continent bereiken. Twintig tot dertig procent van die ladingen betreft slecht materiaal, zegt Steiner, zoals kapotte printplaten van pcs, die zware metalen bevatten.

De gemeenteraad van Nairobi zegt vooralsnog geen geld te hebben om de vuilnisbelt te verplaatsen maar hoopt met geld van regering en westerse donoren volgend jaar met een oplossing te komen. Zulke beloftes van politici komen Father Daniel bekend voor. Maar de jeugd houdt moed. We zijn blij dat men ons eindelijk gaat helpen, zegt het 10-jarige schoolmeisje Catherine Achieng.

Vervuiling kan leiden tot bronchitis of astma In een recent rapport wijst de Unep op het enorme gezondheidsrisico van de Dandora-vuilnisbelt. De helft van de kinderen die nabij de vuilstortplaats wonen of naar school gaan, heeft ademhalingsproblemen.

Daarnaast zijn huidaandoeningen, chronische bronchitis, astma, beschadiging van de hersenen en oogaandoeningen veel voorkomende gevolgen van de milieuvervuiling. Zware metalen zoals lood, cadmium, kwik, koper, zink en arseen werden in verhoogde concentraties aangetroffen.

Eenmaal vrijgekomen door verbranding, breekt de natuur deze stoffen zeer traag af. De giftige deeltjes komen overal terecht en dringen makkelijk het menselijk lichaam binnen. Op en rond de vuilnisbelt wonen naar schatting een miljoen mensen, verspreid over sloppenwijken als Korogocho en Dandora

Bron: Trouw

Ingewikkelde geluidsopnames van de hel lijken me niet nodig. Een reisje naar n van de afvalbergen in een derde wereld land naar keuze lijkt me indringerder voor onze zintuigen. De gehenna's van onze tijd... De groei is niet te stoppen door ons consumptiegedrag. En of we nou wel of niet in een hemel en hel geloven daarin zijn we in iedergeval broeders en zusters. 

Als we toch aan het afdwalen zijn van het eigenlijke onderwerp.  :argwaan:

----------


## mark61

> Nu dwaal ik geloof ik een beetje af..


Afdwalen is koel  :ego:

----------


## mark61

> Je fladdert nu wel heeel luchtigjes doorheen de gelovigen hun diepste overtuigingen.


Ja en? Niet het vereiste respect? Het mag niet van grootmoefti Charlus?  :hihi: 




> Wortel, hoe intellektueel en Niet-Volk ook, verwijst regelmatig naar zijn dagelijkse omgang met "een levende god". Hij kletst maar wat?


Ik zou het niet weten, ik kan niet in hem kijken. Wat bedoel je precies? Ik begrijp nooit iets van zulk religieus genspireerde peptalk, dus mij moet je het niet vragen.




> Ge twijfelt aan het oordeel van Grootinquisiteur Charlus?


Juist. Ga je me nou naar de hel sturen?  :lachu: 




> Hij gelooft voor zichzelf iets, akkoord. Daarnaast houdt hij Snowwhite (en ons) voor dat hij mede op basis van schriftuitlegging een brandende hel met krijsers verwerpt. Hij vertelt haar (en ons) dat zijn geloof gebaseerd is op een correctere schriftinterpretatie dan de hare.


Yeps, tegenwoordig mag je in het christendom afwijken van de partijlijn zonder op de brandstapel te belanden. Da was je toch wel opgevallen? Met name het protestantisme grossiert in honderden stromingen die het allemaal net wat anders zien. En dat doen ze al eeuwen.

----------


## mark61

> [IMG]Ingewikkelde geluidsopnames van de hel lijken me niet nodig. Een reisje naar n van de afvalbergen in een derde wereld land naar keuze lijkt me indringerder voor onze zintuigen. De gehenna's van onze tijd... De groei is niet te stoppen door ons consumptiegedrag. En of we nou wel of niet in een hemel en hel geloven daarin zijn we in iedergeval broeders en zusters. 
> 
> Als we toch aan het afdwalen zijn van het eigenlijke onderwerp.


Mij ook niet, maar sommige fijne christenen op de EO-site hebben het drukker met die geluidsopnamen, alsmede het oproepen van geesten, dan met levende mensen.

In Kenia gaat het niet slechts om groei en consumptiegedrag; het gaat er om de gevolgen van kolonialisme, immorele bestuurders, en vooral: overbevolking. Zonder die (christelijk en islamitisch aangespoorde!) overbevolking waren er geen mensen die op vuilnisbelten moesten leven. It's as simple as that. 46 is boven de gemiddelde levensverwachting in Afrika. Zeker boven die van Afrika in het verleden.

Ik mag graag afdwalen. En ik mag ook graag jouw mening over een en ander horen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Wortel

> Uiteindelijk zit je echter met een geloof altijd in een soort van tweedeling te denken, zij die gered worden door het geloof en zij die gedoemd zijn omdat ze niet geloven. Wat is immers het punt om te geloven?
> De trent bij sommige delen van het christendom is daar nu een soort van mildheid omheen te bouwen waardoor die tweedeling minder scherp wordt. Het God houdt van iedereen principe. Ook de hel wordt daardoor gerelativeerd. 
> In de Islam is de tweedeling geloof en ongeloof nog wel wat scherper aanwezig dan bij het hedendaagse christendom en de hel is daar nog de echte lekkere hel met alles erop en eraan. 
> 
> Des Pudels Kern..
> Het is wel een exclusief probleem van de woestijngodsdiensten; andere kennen dat niet.


Des Pudels Kern is veel meer dat de plaatjes die rondom de hel in de loop van de geschiedenis getekend zijn, hetzij door geloofsleiders, hetzij door volksgeloof, juist om de geloofskern van het allereerste moment heen gevouwen zijn. Het is dus juist andersom dan zoals je het hier stelt. Het terugggaan naar de bronnen levert juist dat inzicht op. De beeldvorming rondom de hel is een latere kalkaanslag rondom het geloof van het van allereerste uur. Die latere beeldvorming, zo blijkt ook uit de toon van de gesprekken, zit vaak muurvast, zeker bij diegenen die er afstand van willen nemen of erop neerkijken. Spreken over de "echte lekkere hel" spreekt in die zin boekdelen. Alsof het gaat over de goede smaak van de aardappelen van vroegh. Dus niks mildheid eromheen bouwen: die mildheid is gegeven met de kern van het geloof.
Bovendien is het scheidingscriterium, wat dan "een probleem van woestijngodsdiensten" zou zijn, helemaal niet het voor waar of niet voor waar houden van een bepaalde geloofsleer. Ik schreef al eerder dat bij het scheiden van de schapen en de bokken er door Jezus nergens woorden vallen over een geloofsleer, maar dat de vraag wordt gesteld in hoeverre je anderen hebt laten delen in jouw humaniteit. Dt is het criterium.
En of de anderen dat niet kennen waag ik te betwijfelen. Ken je de leer van het Karma. Die is in deze zin zo mogelijk nog meer rigide dan b.v. de christelijke zonde- en genadeleer. De oorlogsmisdadigers rondom Pol Pot en de Rode Khmer bekeren zich massaal tot het christendom, omdat ze beseffen dat ze volgens de Bhoeddistische leer nog duizenden jaren zullen moeten doorrencarneren, voordat hun zonden zijn uitgeboet. Dan horen ze toch liever bij Christus, die vergeeft. Let wel: het gaat nu niet om de vraag of die handelwijze wel helemaal fris is. Het gaat er nu om of andere dan de woestijngodsdiensten scheiding aanbrengen tussen de "schapen en de bokken". Dat doen ze wel degelijk. Dat is ook logisch want godsdiensten gaan ten principale om een van God doorgloeide humaniteit en niet om de kadaverdiscipline van het klakkeloos napapegaaien van een Catechismus.

----------


## Rourchid

> @ snowwhite
> 
> Diebare zuster, laat de brieven van paulus uit je hoofd! Ik zag dat je ze citeerde. Laat die maar buiten beschouwing, is beter voor je geestelijk gezondheid!


Drogredenen ter verdediging van athesme.
Hieronder is een voorlopige verzameling drogredenen ter verdediging van athesme inzichtelijk gemaakt. Deze lijst zal gaande weg worden bijgehouden en gecompleteerd.

Drogreden 1: 
Als God almachtig is, kan God een steen maken die zo zwaar is dat Hij deze zelf niet meer zal kunnen optillen? Hieruit wordt vervolgens geconcludeerd dat als God het wel zal kunnen hij niet almachtig is en als God het niet zal kunnen hij ook niet almachtig is. Hieruit volgt dan de valse conclusie: 'God bestaat niet.' 
Volledig uitgeschreven ziet deze drogreden er als volgt uit: 
Per definitie is God almachtig als Hij bestaat, dus als God bestaat dan kan Hij alles. Iemand (God) die iets niet kan is niet almachtig en kan daarom God niet zijn. Het is niet mogelijk om vanuit almacht* de steen die niet opgetild kan worden te maken en de steen op te tillen, dus vanuit almacht kan iets niet. Dus almacht is in tegenstrijd met zichzelf en kan daarom niet zijn. Dus als God bestaat is hij niet almachtig. En als God niet almachtig is dan bestaat God niet omdat God per definitie almachtig moet zijn.
* en die almacht niet af kan/mag zetten

Er kan per definitie geen steen bestaan die niet door een Almachtige kan worden opgetild. Vanuit de definitie van almacht kan er niets zijn dat niet kan. De drogreden zit hem in de definitie van almacht. Dat in de drogredenering wordt gezien als alles kunnen, en dus ook het alles kunnen wat niet kan. Zodra het woord alles voorkomt kan deze drogreden gebruikt worden door mensen die niet willen aanvaarden wat alles inhoud. (alles is alles dat niet per definitie buiten het domein van alles ligt.) Een parallel situatie is te trekken met drogreden 1: Als X alles liefheeft, in hoeverre heeft het dan iets lief, dat X niet lief heeft? Uitgaande er van dat X alles lief heeft, dan moet het ook lief hebben alles dat X niet lief heeft. Dit is de tegenstelling die uit de drogreden voorkomt. Want alles liefhebben is alles behalve alles dat het per definitie niet lief heeft. Hierbij is alles dat het niet lief heeft, per definitie niet mogelijk is. Evenals dat de steen die niet opgetild kan worden per definitie een onmogelijkheid is. Dus het vanuit X alles lief hebben, dat X niet lief heeft bestaat niet, als het wel zal bestaan dan zal alles een tegenstrijdigheid in zich zelf zijn. Bij drogreden A is het minder duidelijk, maar de essentie is dat het vanuit alles kunnen, doen dat niet kan per definitie een onmogelijkheid is. Omdat het vanuit alles kunnen per definitie niet mogelijk is om iets te kunnen dat niet kan. Want A is per definitie geen niet A. 

Drogreden 2: 
Evolutie theorie heeft de mens gemaakt, er is dus geen God. 
Voluit zal deze redenering als volgt gaan:
a. Als God bestaat, heeft God de mensen gemaakt.
b. Als iets anders de mens heeft gemaakt, dan heeft God dat niet gedaan.
c. Evolutie theorie heeft de mens gemaakt, dus niet God.
d. Omdat God de mens niet heeft gemaakt, bestaat God niet.
Bij het onderuithalen van deze drogredenering wil ik in het midden laten of evolutie theorie alles verklarend is, en dus of de mens daar een voortvloeisel van is. Dit wordt open gehouden evenals dat er van uit gegaan wordt dat God de mens zou kunnen hebben gemaakt.
In zin b, wordt gesteld dat evolutie de mens heeft gemaakt, als evolutieleer volledig verklarend is, dan is de mens een voortvloeisel van evolutie, dit stelt absoluut niet dat evolutie de bron oorzaak is. De vraag blijft, wie of wat heeft evolutie ooit gemaakt, dit is nodig om de maker te bepalen. Evolutie kan dus een middel zijn waarmee God de mens heeft gemaakt. Dus als iets anders de mens heeft gemaakt, dan kan God nog steeds de bronoorzaak zijn en de mens hebben gemaakt. Dit wordt in zin b ontkent, die zin werkt dus bedriegend. Hierdoor klopt de conclusie in zin c niet, 'dus niet God' is alleen af te leiden uit de bedriegende zin b. Deze conclusie is dus niet te trekken omdat zin b niet klopt. Zin d, gaat verder met de valse conclusie van zin c en is daarom ook onjuist. Evolutietheorie kan en mag geen enkele metafysische uitspraak doen (bijvoorbeeld: God bestaat niet). Omgekeerd heeft de evolutietheorie wel de metafysica nodig. 

Drogreden 3:
God bestaat niet omdat God niet alwetend kan zijn, omdat de mens een vrije wil heeft.
Voluit zal de redenering er als volgt uit zien:
a. Als God bestaat weet God alles
b. Als God alwetend is, dan weet God ook al wat de mens gaat doen.
c. Vrije wil impliceert dat de mens keuzes maakt deels onafhankelijk van God en zijn omgeving.
d. Als God weet wat de mens gaat doen, dan heeft de mens geen vrije wil. 
e. De mens heeft een vrije wil, hierdoor kan God niet voorspellen wat de mens gaat doen.
f. Gezien uitgaande van e. God niet kan voorspellen wat de mens gaat doen, is God niet alwetend.
g. Als God niet alwetend is bestaat Hij niet.
Zin d. is gebaseerd op bedrog, omdat het mogelijk is dat God wel weet wat de mens gaat doen, zonder volledig bepaald te hebben wat de mens gaat doen. Evenals dat wij kennis* kunnen hebben zonder het geen waarvan we kennis* hebben volledig te beheersen (hierbij is het dan ook mogelijk om soms te corrigeren, zonder volledige beheersing). Verder is de vrije wil van de mens discutabel, gezien niet zeker is of de mens wel een vrije wil heeft. Het tweede deel van zin e. is gebaseerd op het bedrog van zin d. De conclusie van zin f is ook niet logisch, gezien deze door bouwt op zin e. die gebaseerd is op het bedrog van zin d. Uiteindelijk is dus niet te komen tot de conclusie dat God niet bestaat (bij zin g.), gezien de voorgaande redeneringen vanaf zin d allemaal gebaseerd zijn op bedrog.
*Wat wij als mensen als kennis beschouwen is niet per definitie ware kennis. Als de wetenschap iets heeft bewezen dan is het dat wij mensen constant sceptisch moeten zijn ten opzichte van huidige kennis. Dit gezien er meer theorien herzien zijn dan dat er theorien zijn die nog steeds als geldig worden beschouwd. Dit terwijl de kennis van alwetendheid onfeilbaar is.

Drogreden 4:
Er van uitgaan dat wat niet bewezen is, niet bestaat.
Als deze drogreden aangenomen wordt, dan is de vraag in hoeverre jij een kind van je ouders bent als dat nog niet bewezen is? Evenals dat de bliksem volgens die redenering pas elektrisch was na het uitvinden van elektriciteit. Wel is de bliksem pas na dat moment als zo danig gezien. Maar dit betekent niet dat de bliksem niet elektrisch was voor die tijd. Hiermee is middels de reden bewezen dat de redenering 'dat ervan uitgaan dat wat niet bewezen is niet bestaat' tekort doet aan de werkelijkheid. 
Bepaalde athesten hebben deze redenering als volgt gebruikt: 'We kunnen niet bewijzen dat God bestaat, dus bestaat Hij niet.' De waarheid is dat 'de vraag of men het bestaan van iets al of niet kan bewijzen', niets zegt over dat bestaan als zodanig. Daarnaast doet zintuiglijke toetsingsmethode tekort aan de werkelijkheid. Dit is te concluderen uit het feit dat elektriciteit niet zintuiglijk kan worden waargenomen, wl de effecten ervan, waaruit tot het bestaan van elektriciteit is te komen. Op analoge wijze zijn de effecten van het bestaan van God alom te ervaren. 

Drogreden 5:
Het verschuilen achter directe verzinsels of menselijke autoriteit. 
Voorbeelden hiervan: 'Onderzoekers hebben uitgewezen dat Jezus geen bestaande historische figuur was' of:  'dat thesten psychisch ongezondere mensen zijn dan athesten', of" 'dat schepping een wetenschappelijke onmogelijkheid is.' Iedereen kan zich onderzoeker noemen en voor de gewone toehoorder zijn dergelijke uitspraken niet te verifiren. Ook is al het onderzoek te manipuleren. Dergelijke claims kunnen per definitie alleen gebaseerd zijn op uitspraken van het menselijke en zijn daarom per definitie te betwijfelen en onzeker. Iets dat ieder mens kan voelen, is dat er machten zijn die de mens niet willen laten geloven, evenals dat er machten zijn die de mens tot geloof aanzetten. Dit drijft ons er toe een sceptische houding aan te nemen tegenover alles dat van mensen komt. In dat opzicht maakt het niets uit of een professor iets zegt of iemand anders. Ook professoren verschillen vaak van mening en inzicht als het om de werkelijkheid gaat, hun uitspraken zijn veelal tegenstrijdig. Het is het diversificeren van wetenschappelijke inzichten dat de wetenschap verder doet gaan, niet het klakkeloos conformeren. 

Drogreden 6:
De persoonlijke aanval
Dat betekent: er wordt een persoon aangevallen die een bepaald argument gebruikt, niet dat argument zelf. Voorbeeld: 'Jij mag dan beweren dat God bestaat, maar dat doe je alleen omdat je anders niet met de realiteit van het leven weet om te gaan.' Thesme is vluchtgedrag, infantilisme, neurotisch, enzovoort. De waarheid is dat een argument waar kan zijn, zelfs al zou degene die het gebruikt, ook nog zulke idiote redenen hebben om het te verdedigen. Thesten kunnen de raarste redenen hebben om in God te geloven bijvoorbeeld uit angst voor de hel maar dat zegt op zichzelf niets over het al dan niet bestaan van God. Een beroerde vorm van deze drogreden is de athest die tegenover een volle zaal met zijn vinger naar je priemt en je vraagt: 'Dus als jij gelijk hebt en ik bekeer me niet tot jouw standpunt, dan kom ik in de hel !?' Hij wt dat het voor de thest heel vervelend is openlijk zoiets toe te geven, zodat die zich er meestal uitdraait met een uitspraak als: 'Daar ga ik niet over!' Maar als het bij het publiek niet zo slecht zou aankomen, zou hij maar beter kunnen erkennen dat degene die tegen God blijft rebelleren, inderdaad aan het eeuwig oordeel toevalt. Het ellendige van het argument is dat het een psychologisch slechte indruk op het publiek maakt, maar inhoudelijk totaal niets aan het debat toevoegt.

Drogreden 7:
Het argument van populariteit
Dit argument doet een beroep op de populariteit van een bepaald standpunt. Voorbeeld: 'Negentig procent (dit is een leugen en puur ter illustratie van deze drogreden) van de wetenschappers in Nederland is athest, dus moet dat wel waar zijn.' Met dat soort redeneringen kan men alles 'bewijzen': wereldwijd is slechts n procent van de mensen athest, dus kan het athesme niet waar zijn, of: vijfentachtig procent van de Amerikanen gelooft in God, dus moet God wel echt bestaan. Bewijskracht hebben zulke argumenten niet, maar ze laten nooit na indruk te maken. 

Drogreden 8:
De vooraf bepaalde uitgangspunten
Bij de drogreden van de vooraf bepaalde uitgangspunten, wordt van te voren in een of meer uitgangspunten een stelling aangenomen. Die vervolgens zichzelf bevestigd in een soort cirkel redenering.
Voorbeeld: 'Het leven heeft geen zin of doel, en dus is er geen God.' Wat de athest in feite zegt is dit: als het leven wel zin of doel zou hebben, zou het verdraaid lastig zijn niet op een of andere manier bij God uit te komen. Aangezien de athest al claimt te 'weten' dat God niet bestaat, is hij ervan overtuigd dat het leven geen zin of doel kan hebben.

Drogreden 9:
Als God bestaat, zouden zijn volgelingen zijn morele wetten hooghouden. Maar dat doen ze niet, dus bestaat God niet.
Voluit zal de redenering er als volgt uit zien:
a. Als God bestaat, dan zouden al zijn volgelingen zijn morele wetten hooghouden.
b. Niet al zijn volgelingen houden zijn wetten hoog.
c. Dus God bestaat niet.
Deze redenering klopt logisch gezien uitgaande ervan dat met alle zinnen akkoord wordt gegaan en dus wordt ingestemd. Zin a. stelt dat als God bestaat zijn volgelingen zijn morele wetten hoog zouden houden. Die stelling komt nergens vandaan en is ook nergens op gebaseerd, daar stemmen we dus niet mee in. Om aan te tonen dat Zin a. nergens op is gebaseerd, zie de volgende parallel: 
a'. Als ouders bestaan, dan zullen hun kinderen doen wat de ouders zeggen. 
b'. Kinderen doen niet altijd wat hun ouders zeggen, 
c'. Dus ouders bestaan niet.
Als we de parallel bekijken dan weten we dat ouders bestaan, en weten we dus ook dat zin a, de zin is die niet klopt. Deze zin leidt dus tot een foute conclusie bij c. gebaseerd zijn op het bedrog dat in zin a. wordt gesteld als zijnde waar. Er is dus geen logische aanwijzing dat God niet bestaat. Uitgaande ervan dat God bestaat en dat er volgelingen zijn die zijn morele wetten niet naleven is alleen te concluderen dat de volgelingen niet gedwongen worden Gods wetten te volgen. 

Drogreden 10:
Gencensureerd vanwege het verwijzen naar een paulinische traditie []

Drogreden 11:
God bestaat niet want er is kwaad in de wereld
Sommige mensen die niet in God geloven, veronderstellen dat de almachtige God niet bestaat omdat er kwaad in deze wereld is. Dit gaat direct scheef omdat er vanuit athesme geen absoluut kwaad te definiren valt omdat het bestaan van iets dat absoluut is, per definitie een God zal inhouden. Daarnaast is het bestaan van goed en kwaad geen argument tegen God, maar juist een argument voor. Wij zien en ervaren het contrast doordat er absoluut goed en absoluut kwaad is. (Dit ontkennen is stellen dat Mark Dutroux en Adolf Hitler niet per definitie slecht zijn.). In dat opzicht heeft Lucifer a.k.a. Satan niet alleen maar gelogen tegen de mensen, ook al is de mens niet als God geworden en sterven wij. Voor dat de mens kennis van goed en kwaad had, kende de mens alleen goed, maar met het eten van de boom van goed en kwaad, heeft de mens het onderscheid ertussen wel leren kennen. (Genesis 3:1-8). Dit doen wij nu ook doordat wij het kwaad zijn gaan ervaren en zit ook verweven in onze vleselijke natuur die tot kwaad aanzet. Dit is wat ons zal veroordelen, en waarom volgens de Christelijke leer Jezus aannemen en volgen nodig is, omdat daarmee de mens genade van God heeft ontvangen. Dan is het enige dat rest, die genade aannemen.

Drogreden 12:
Er is geen waarheid dus er is geen God
Er zijn mensen die denken dat er geen waarheid bestaat. Hier komt men op nadat men met allerlei processen aan komt zetten waaruit blijkt dat de menselijke perceptie nogal beperkt is. Wat men dan werkelijk zegt is: "er is geen waarheid omdat de menselijke perceptie niet volmaakt is". Als we deze uitspraak analyseren dan volgt het gevolg dat er geen waarheid is niet uit de premis dat de menselijke perceptie onvolmaakt is. Het doen van deze uitspraak is te vergelijken met dat van een kind dat nogsteeds denkt dat hij/zij er niet is als hij/zij de ogen sluit en handen ervoor houdt. Ook is dit te vergelijken met de bewering dat er geen anderen zijn omdat men de absolute waarheid niet in volledigheid kan kennen. Het niet in volledigheid kunnen kennen is geen bewijs voor het niet zijn. Het niet met absolute zekerheid en volledigheid kunnen kennen van de absolute waarheid door de zintuigen is een diskwalificatie van absolute wetenschappelijke zekerheid. Dit is juist reden voor een absoluut geloof. Door geloof kan men wel de absolute werkelijkheid kennen, alleen zal men het vanuit wetenschappelijk bezien niet 100% zeker weten. Daarnaast diskwalificeert iemand zichzelf, diens uitspraak en het nut van de wetenschap zodra deze beweert dat er geen absolute waarheid is. De bewering dat er geen absolute waarheid is, diskwalificeerd zichzelf omdat de uitspraak zelf een statement is over de waarheid. Deze is dan niet absoluut waar en dus niet meer dan iemand zijn/haar perceptie. De persoon die de uitspraak doet geeft daarmee aan dat deze zichzelf erkent als zijnde levend in waarheid en in werkelijkheid want die is er volgens die persoon niet. Evenzo is de menselijke reden niet werkelijk in die bewering en daarmee behoort deze uitspraak thuis in de irrationaliteit van mensen die de hoop hebben opgegeven. Vanuit het Christendom is de absolute werkelijkheid kenbaar in Jezus Christus, het is een geloofskwestie die de betekenis en waardering voor ons leven bepaalt. 

Bron : http://www.scepticisme.nl/Drogredene...20Atheisme.htm

----------


## Rourchid

Anti-Trinitarian Politics at the Time of Spinoza's Collegiants
July 9, 2008

For those interested in a summation of the political difficulties facing Spinozas group of Collegiants, here is an excerpt from _Jonathan_ Israels The Dutch Republic: Its Rise, Greatness and Fall (1477-1806). In all likelihood Spinozas circle organized itself around the political protestor, Latin instructor, physician and playwright Van den Enden, and the bookshop of Rieuwertsz, who would publish, among other things, Spinozas study of Descartes _Principles of Philosophy_ and his _Theological-Political Treatise._


_Menno Simon (1496 -1561)_

_Fausto Sozzini (1539 - 1604)_ 

Israel writes:

"But it [the centrality of the Socinian issue] was also due to the spread of the Collegiant movement, especially in the 1640s, to Amsterdam, and mounting evidence that some Dutchmen were being influenced by Socinian doctrines. Zeeland had already acted by the time the North and South Holland Synods petitioned the States of Holland, in 1653, to combat this sickness, which they called the most dangerous, and most Jewish, of all Christian heresies, alleging that it was spreading rapidly, especially in Holland, Friesland, and Groningen, and indication that Mennonites were regarded as particularly susceptable to Socinian arguments.
"In September 1653, the States of Holland duly prohibited Socinian and other anti-Trinitarian conventricles, warning participants they would be charged with blasphemy and as disturbers of the peace. Booksellers found stocking anti-Trinitarian books were to be fined 1000 guilders [a day laborer made about a guilder a day], printers of anti-Trinitarian literature 3000 guilders. The edict was aimed at Collegiants, and others who were susceptible to anti-Trinitarian influences, as well as avowed Scocinians, meeting in groups. There was a crackdown on anti-Trinitarianism throughout Holland, as well as in neighboring Utrecht, which continued through the 1650s and undoubtably had a considerable effect.At Amsterdam, too, the Collegiants were for some years forced to meet in smaller groups, than before, private homes, and be more circumspect.The crackdown on anti-Trinitarianism extended also to the countryside. The _baljuw_ of Alkmaar wrote to De Witt, in March 1655, reporting his enquiries in the villages around the city, with the help of the regents of the principal villages, as to whether there were any Scocinians, or anti-Trinitarian books, in the vinciity, concluding that there were not
At Amsterdam, it proved impossible to halt the flow of Socinian publications for longCollegiant meetings in large groups, or colleges, revived in the early 1660s [Spinoza moved to Rijnsburg in mid 1661]. In 1661, the Amsterdam Reformed consistory complained to the vroedschap of the exorbitance of the Socinian gatherings, in which Quakers and Boreelists mingled, such that one hundred, one hundred fify, and sometimes even greater numbers attended them. What was at issue here was not the existence of the Collegiant groups, as such, but that there was no longer sufficient pressure to compel them to meet only in small groups, in private homes" (911 - 912) [without footnotes].
Professor Israel does not take into immediate account that the consistorys claim is likely an exaggeration, so as to make the complaint more forceful, but it is notable that by the time of Spinozas move to Collegiant center Rijnsburg, College gatherings in Amsterdam appeared to have bloomed to rather large numbers.


Source : http://kvond.wordpress.com/2008/07/0...s-collegiants/

----------


## Rourchid

*Logical Fallacies Employed in Trinitarian Theology* 
Logic, from the Greek word _logos_, is the science of correct reasoning, and provides tools for analyzing the form and content of arguments. Logic addresses the relationship of premises (or evidence) to conclusions, and helps us determine whether our reasoning is straight or crooked. That is, does our conclusion necessarily follow from the premises, or have we jumped to conclusions. The disciplines of logical reasoning are fast becoming a thing of the past, an artifact of a classical education. Feelings, emotions and rhetoric (persuasive speech) are most often the basis of what passes for reasoning today. But, if we are ever to correctly handle the word of truth (2 Tim. 2:15), we are going to have to learn to think correctly.

One of the best ways to understand and apply the basics of logic is by becoming familiar with logical fallacies, that is, examples of faulty reasoning. What follows are the main types of fallacious reasoning that we have encountered in the course of researching our book, *One God & One Lord*. Though the systems of classifying fallacies vary from author to author, we find that there is general agreement among teachers of logic that fallacies come in two general forms: formal and informal. The formal fallacies revolve around the syllogism form, which involves a major premise, a minor premise and a conclusion. Formally fallacious logic involves some transgression of the proper form of syllogistic reasoning. Informal fallacies are those employed in everyday speech, and for the most part involve different ways of slanting or avoiding evidence en route to a conclusion.



*Accent* 
The fallacy of accent is employed whenever an emphasis is placed on a written or spoken communication in a way that materially alters its original or intended meaning. To interpret any piece of literature logically, one must be sensitive to the context and original meaning intended by the author and not alter that meaning by misplaced emphasis. This misplaced emphasis can occur quite subtly. Without changing a word, a piece of written material can be made to say something entirely different from what was intended by the author. A common form of this fallacy is the altering of punctuation, which is particularly significant for biblical research because the original text of Scripture contained no punctuation marks. For instance, the addition of a comma can dramatically alter the simple sentence, God made man, (as in God created man) to God, made man (as in God became man). What a big difference!

Likewise, Woman without her man would be lost is a seemingly straightforward sentence, but watch how the meaning can be dramatically changed by the addition of a period and a comma: Woman. Without her, man would be lost.
Luke 23:43 (_NASB_) says, And he said to him, Truly I say to you, today you shall be with me in Paradise, indicating that Jesus will be with the malefactor in *Paradise* later that same day. But if the comma is moved to the other side of today, an entirely different emphasis results: Truly I say to you today, you shall (in the future) be with me in Paradise. This is, in fact the correct rendering. [For further study read *What was Jesus really saying to the malefactor in Luke 23:43?*]


Proof texting is a common way that the fallacy of accent is employed. By isolating verses that appear to support a particular theological or doctrinal position, but by weighting them too heavily, contradictions are created with other verses on the same subject. For instance, with the exception of a few proof texts, the idea that Jesus is God is not consistent with the New Testament when considered as a whole. Not a Christian theologian, but a professor of logic, made the following astute statement regarding what is required for the _logical_ interpretation of the Bible:Selecting texts to give a one-sided presentation of the truth is a widespread method of propagating erroneous views. Out of the Bible can be drawn phrases or verses that justify everything under the sun, including contradictories. Read in context, the Bible may be a liberal document, but it is not that liberal. What we need to know is if the Bible _as a whole_ [emphasis ours] supports a given position. *[1]*It is a well-established hermeneutical principle among biblical interpreters that the difficult verse or passage must be *interpreted in light of the clear and simple parallel verses or passages*. The difficult or unusual must not be elevated and established as an altogether higher and better view than the rest of Scripture, as has been done with the *Gospel of John*, for example. Because it apparently presents a Jesus most compatible with Trinitarian orthodoxy, the Gospel of John is the one that is translated and distributed to potential converts more than any other. But has this been done honestly and logically, or by employing the _fallacy of accent_?



*Equivocation* 
This fallacy is employed when terms crucial to an argument are not used in the same sense throughout the argument. It could also be called changing the rules in the middle of the game.



Equivocation can be clearly seen in the following argument:*Major premise:* Every square is four-sided.*Minor premise:* Your jaw is square.*Conclusion:* Your jaw is four-sided. *[2]*The reason the conclusion is invalid is that in the argument, the word square is used in two different ways. In geometry, a square is a four-sided polygon with equal sides and four 90 angles. In popular usage, a square jaw means something closer to angular. In the reasoning process, it is crucial that words be used precisely in the same sense when reasoning from one premise to another to a conclusion.

One person cannot be God and the Son of God without equivocating the term God. Trinitarians use the term God in the sense of the Father as distinct from the Son and *the Holy Spirit*. But, in calling Christ God, they use the term God in the sense of the second person of the Trinity. Thus, although the word God is the same, it is given two different meanings.

Often, Trinitarians equivocate the term God to mean a triune God composed of three persons. The editors of the _NIV Study Bible_ equivocate the term God in this fashion when they handle 1 Corinthians 15:24-28. The passage clearly separates God from Christ, and asserts that Christ will _submit_ to God for eternity so that _God_ may be all in all. But, because of their doctrinal position that the Father and the Son are equal, neither can be over the other. Therefore, they minimize the Sons submission to a matter of administrative function, and say that _The triune God will be shown to be supreme and sovereign in all things._



To see the equivocation in the Chalcedonian formula of one person and two natures, look at the following argument:*Major premise:* Jesus Christ is God (divine, deity, etc.).*Minor premise:* God cannot be tempted (James 1:13).*Conclusion:* Jesus Christ was tempted in all points (Hebrews 4:15).
It should be clear that there is something wrong with the argument, because the conclusion does not follow from the premises. The logical conclusion that should be drawn from the premises is that Jesus Christ cannot be tempted. Let us restate the argument in proper syllogistic form.*Major premise:* Jesus Christ is God.*Minor premise:* God cannot be tempted (James 1:13).*Conclusion:* Jesus Christ cannot be tempted.
But now the logical conclusion of these premises creates a dilemma, because it contradicts Hebrews 4:15, which says that Jesus Christ was tempted in all points. One possible solution is that the term tempted is being used in an equivocal sense. We must therefore look at the definition of the word tempted and see if it is being distributed throughout the argument in the same sense. We find that the word tempt in the minor premise and the conclusion is the same concept, based on the Greek word, _peirazo_ (to pierce or cut). The only other possibility is that the term God is being equivocated, as follows:*Major premise:* Jesus Christ is God [the Son who became a human being while retaining his divine nature].*Minor premise:* God (the Father) cannot be tempted (James 1:13).*Conclusion:* Jesus Christ was not tempted in his divine nature, but he was tempted in his human nature because he became a man.In the major premise, God is used in the sense of divine, deity, sharing the attributes of God, etc. In the minor premise, God refers to the Creator and the Father of Jesus Christ. This is a clear example of equivocating the term God. This standard orthodox argument also equivocates the term man. Jesus Christ is not an authentic man in this argument, because a man by definition does not have a divine nature.


To clarify orthodoxys equivocation of man, consider the following argument:*Major premise:* Jesus Christ is a man (1 Tim. 2:5; Acts 2:22).*Minor premise:* God is not a man (Num. 23:19).*Conclusion:* Jesus Christ is God.The word man does not have the same meaning in the above premises. In the first case, man is descriptive only of the part of his being that was human, because Trinitarians argue that Jesus was *both a man and God* at the same time: a God-man. So, anything that is asserted about him being a man is qualified by saying that he was also God. In equivocating the terms man and God, Trinitarians create a separate category of being for Jesus Christ and remove him from the normal and customary meaning of both terms as understood biblically and experientially. What is asserted about Jesus Christ could not be asserted about Adam, who was truly the archetypal man. Unless Jesus nature is completely comparable to Adams, he cannot properly and without equivocation be categorized as man. 100 percent God and 100 percent man is 200 percent logical equivocation. [For further study read *Christianity 101: Two Adams*.]



*Law of Non-Contradiction* 
This law is completely fundamental to logical and rational thinking, as every student of philosophy knows. It states that A and not A cannot both be true at the same time and in the same relation. For instance, biologically speaking, Mark can be a father to his son and a son to his father, but he cannot be both a son and a father to the same person at the same time. So, regarding his relationship to his son, he cannot be both his sons (biological) father and _not_ his sons father at the same time. He must be one or the other.

This law of non-contradiction is often jettisoned in theological discussions involving the Trinity or the natures of God and Christ. For instance, Jesus cannot be both a man and not-man at the same time and in the same relationship to what defines a man. If we define man in a way that makes man distinguishable from God, as a member of the species _homo-sapiens_ with various physical and mental limitations, Jesus Christ cannot be a man and not-man at the same time. If he is man and God at the same time, and if we preserve the integrity of the definitions of these terms, Jesus is a logical contradiction. The only way out of this dilemma is to propose a third category of being called God-man, which of necessity renders him incapable of being included in either the category of man or God. Though some may find this theologically and mystically compelling, it is logically contradictory if the integrity of biblical language is upheld (as in, God is not a manNum. 23:19).



*Logical Identity* 
Logical identity is established by the following principle: whatever is true of A must also be true of B, and whatever is true of B must also be true of A. One point of dissimilarity disproves identity. The stakes get higher when this principle is violated in connection with the identity of God. Scripture identifies the term God with the term Father. _God_ is the _Father_ of our Lord Jesus Christ. That means that whatever is true of God must also be true of the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. And whatever is true of the Father of Jesus Christ must be true of God also. Logically speaking, God cannot be both the Father of Jesus and Jesus himself, if language is to retain any meaning.


*Straw Man* 
Attacking a straw man occurs when an opponents position is misrepresented in order to make it more easily refuted. This is very hard to avoid, and points up the need for dialogue with those with whom we disagree. Even if we cannot agree, we can at least represent each others position fairly and rebut it honestly. We have endeavored to do this throughout our book, *One God & One Lord*, and we invite those who disagree with us to let us know if we have misrepresented orthodox teaching.

Often, when Trinitarians hear our argument that Jesus is not God, they immediately respond by assuming that we are saying that Jesus is a mere man. This is a straw man argument because it is easy to refute the claim that Jesus was merely a man like the rest of us. On the contrary, the Gospels are full of evidence of his uniqueness as the _monogenes_ (one of a kind, traditionally translated only-begotten). It is *not demeaning* to be made a man in the same way that *Adam was made a man* in the original Creation. He was the crowning achievement of that Creation. The issue is whether Jesus is to be compared to a fallen man, with the implication that he is then a partaker of mans sinful nature. He had a fully human nature because God originally made man in His image. Man was made to reflect Gods life and goodness, and share in His attributes. So for Jesus to be the image of God is to say that he is completing the destiny originally designed for Adam in the original Creation, which Adam forfeited. There is nothing mere about that!



*Undistributed Middle* 


This is a formal fallacy that relates to the proper form of syllogistic reasoning, which we must examine before discussing the undistributed middle. An argument can be logical in its form and yet lead to a false conclusion if one or both of the premises are false. The classic Roman Catholic argument for their veneration of the Virgin Mary is a good example:*Major premise:* Mary is the mother of Jesus.*Minor premise:* Jesus is God.*Conclusion:* Therefore, Mary is the mother of God.Protestants accept the premises but deny the conclusion. Such reasoning is illogical. We also deny the conclusion, but we do so because the argument is based on a false premise, not because the argument itself is invalid. At least Roman Catholics are consistent and logical in asserting their conclusion.
Seeing the proper form of syllogistic logic in symbols will help us understand the fallacy of the undistributed middle.


The undistributed middle is an illogical argument because the conclusion does not necessarily follow from the premises. It is like arguing: everything worthwhile is difficult to achieve; digging a giant hole from Maine to China is difficult to achieve; therefore digging such a hole is worthwhile. This is essentially the same reasoning as is sometimes employed by Trinitarians who argue in this fashion:*Major premise:* God is the Savior.*Minor premise:* Jesus is the Savior.*Conclusion:* Jesus Christ is God. 

The reason this argument is fallacious is that just because Jesus and God share a common title, name or attribute (*Savior*, *Lord*, etc.) does not make them identical. For example, consider this argument based upon the same major premise:*Major premise:* God was the Savior of Israel.*Minor premise:* Men who delivered Israel from enemies were saviors.*Conclusion:* Men who delivered Israel from enemies were God. 
Conclusion 
Jesus Christ said that the Word of God is truth. God specifically says in Scripture that He wants men to come to a knowledge of this truth. If Christians are going to do so, then there must be an appreciation of what is logical and what is not. Otherwise, nonsense masquerading as spiritual truth will go undetected and the quality of peoples lives will suffer as a result of believing it.

Source: http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/mod...e=print&sid=56

----------


## Rourchid

*ON NEWTON AND THE TRINITY*
*John Byl, Ph.D.*
In recent years a number of scholars have claimed that the eminent scientist Isaac Newton (1642-1727) denied one of the basic tenets of Christianity: the doctrine of the trinity.

*In Defence of Newton*
This charge has been disputed by Dr. Hanson.After extensive reading about Newton, Hanson finds that the best demonstration of Newton's alleged antitrinitarianism amounts to little more than his close association with William Whiston, Newton's successor at Cambridge, who was dismissed in 1710 on grounds of his Arianism. Hanson concludes:
In my reading of what Newton himself wrote, and by analyzing the claims of his biographer detractors, I find Newton to be a Bible-believing Christian who would be comfortable attending my small semi-rural blue-collar Baptist church.
According to Hanson, scholars are repulsed by Newton's literal belief in the Bible and are grieved that the truly great scientists were Christians. Hence the need to "besmirch, discredit and, ultimately, vilify Newton".
In his editorial in the same issue, Dr. Bouw comments that the evidence against Newton is purely circumstantial, based on friends, associates, and a tract (not written by Newton) found in Newton's files after his death.

*Newton's Notebooks*
Now, I agree that all biographers have their biases and that, particularly in this age, many are predisposed against Christianity. Thus we should read them with discernment. 
Yet we must ask: 
is the case against Newton's theological orthodoxy really that weak? Is it merely a dubious case of guilt by association and of purely circumstantial evidence?
I have become convinced that there is much more to it: 
it has been asserted that Newton stands condemned by his own words. Although these words were not published during his lifetime, they are to be found in his private notebooks, wherein he recorded his personal theological thoughts.
For an extensive account of the contents of these notebooks I refer the reader to two very recent biographies of Newton: Richard S. Westfall The Life of Isaac Newtonand Gale E. Christianson In the Presence of the Creator: Isaac Newton and His Times.
I shall briefly recount a little of what these authors write about Newton's notebooks, quoting freely from their books.
In one notebookit is clear that, already in the early 1670's, Newton was absorbed by the doctrine of the Trinity. On this topic he studied extensively not only the Bible, but also much of the Church Fathers.
Newton traced the doctrine of the trinity back to Athanasius (298- 373); he became convinced that before Athanasius the Church had no trinitarian doctrine. In the early 4th century Athanasius was opposed by Arius (256-336), who affirmed that God the Father had primacy over Christ. In 325 the Council of Nicea condemned as heretical the views of Arius.
Thus, as viewed by Newton, Athanasius triumphed over Arius in imposing the false doctrine of the trinity on Christianity.
Newton further asserted that, in order to support trinitarianism, the Church deliberately corrupted the Bible by modifying crucial texts. For example, Newton claimed that the well-known words of I John 5:7 ("there are three that bear record in heaven, the father, the Word and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one") were not in the original, pre-4th century Bible (Newton, it seems, was not a King James only man). 
Newton writes that "the Fatherspreferred to desert the Scriptures than not to condemn Arius". Soon thereafter a universal corruption of Christianity followed the central corruption of doctrine: in the 4th century trinitarianism fouled every element of Christianity.
Newton's anti-trinitarianism is evident also in his interpretation of Revelation. According to Newton, the seventh seal began in the year 380, when trinitarianism was officially ratified at the Council of Constantinople. The great apostasy was not Romanism, but trinitarianism, "the false infernal
religion", to quote Newton's own words.
In another private document (from about 1673) Newton drafted a list of 12 points, which summarizes his view of the nature of Christ.There he explicitly declares only the Father to be supreme; the Son is a separate being, different from the Father both in substance and in nature; Christ is not truly God but is the so-called Word and Wisdom made flesh, divine to be sure, but only so far as divinity is communicated by the Father.
Westfall and Christianson give further reasons for believing Newton to be a follower of Arius. I shall mention here only that, regarding Newton's connection to William Whiston, it was a more than mere association. Consider Whiston's remark about Newton:
he had early and thoroughly discovered that the Old Christian Faith, concerning the Trinity in particular, was then (4th century) changed; that what has been long called Arianism is no other than Old Christianity.
This indicates that Whiston believed Newton to have been favourably inclined towards Arianism. Given the close interaction between Newton and Whiston, one suspects that Whiston's Arianism was, at least in part, due to Newton's influence.

*Conclusion*
In summary, I believe that the case against Newton is much stronger than has been assessed by Hanson and Bouw.
It cannot be attributed to mere anti-Christian bias on the part of Newton's biographers:
there is just too much damning evidence for it in Newton's own private writing. Upholding Newton as an orthodox Christian can be done only by declaring Newton's biographers to be outright frauds. Personally, I doubt that these scholars would permit their biases such license as to thus jeopardize their professional reputations: 
their position could easily be discredited by checking the original sources. Indeed, I would argue that the onus is on the supporters of Newton to do just that.
So I conclude that the evidence indicates that Newton was in all likelihood a unitarian. A disappointing conclusion, for I have always highly esteemed many aspects of Newton's works. Yet, on the other hand, we must keep things in proper perspective. 
I have admired also much of Plato, Euclid, Archimedes, and various other non-Christians. It is undeniable that unbelievers can make great achievements, both in the arts and the sciences. 
Man, even in his fallen state, still retains some vestige of the image of God.
Moreover, Newton's theological blunders demonstrate that even great men can grievously err. Let us then be discerning, testing the spirits in the light of God's inerrant Word, accepting that which is good, and rejecting the rest.

****************************************
Relative to the methods of theoretical cosmology, quantum logic and the concept of INDIRECT
verification, a "vacuum" as represented by a "dense" field of ultimate subparticles exists in physical reality due to its predictions of natural-system behavior.
Further, such a field is as "firm" as anything that can ever be measured by any natural means since it is not affected by any natural process. 
The field can only be influenced by pure ultranatural processes.
 Prof. Robert A. Herrmann
Math. Dept., U. S. Naval Academy

Source: http://www.geocentricity.com/ba1/no077/newton-b.html

----------


## Rourchid

PREFACE.

I HAVE been asked more than once why I do not attempt
to present in popular language the results which
we claim to have reached in Christian Literature and in
Christian Doctrine, according to which we establish the
existence of a lost book of the first age of Christianity,
made up out of quotations from the Old Testament,
and also *the existence of a lost Christian doctrine of the*
*first century, according to which Jesus was defined as*
*the " Wisdom of God".*
It seems that there are Christian people who cannot
follow an inquiry, such as that in the book called Testimonies
(which is in course of production by my friend
Vacher Burch and myself), because the argument frequently
requires a close acquaintance with ecclesiastical
writers in Greek, Latin and Syriac ; and the same thing
is true of the little book on the Origin of the Prologue
to St John s Gospel, which I recently published.
For some reasons I should have preferred to postpone
any such popular treatment, until we had completed
the discussion of Testimonies by publishing the
second part of that work. But as I know the interest
that is being provoked by these investigations is not
limited to the erudite, I have consented to try and explain
what is going on in the world of Christian thought,
without any reference to Greek or Latin. Hence this
little tract or lecture in the English speech.
It is a bold flight to *remove the centre of gravity*
*of Christian thought from its normal position in the*
*fourth century to the first century*, but perhaps it may
turn out that the change of position will help us all to
a better understanding of the one whose nature is the
object of our enquiry, and to a more intimate fellowship
with him, as a result of that better understanding.
_The Origin of the Doctrine of the Trinity_ (1919!), Rendel Harris:

http://www.speedyshare.com/701992183.html

(Univ Calif - Digitized by Microsoft Corporation  2007)

----------


## sjaen

> *Logical Fallacies Employed in Trinitarian Theology* 
> Logic, from the Greek word _logos_, is the science of correct reasoning, and provides tools for analyzing the form and content of arguments. Logic addresses the relationship of premises (or evidence) to conclusions, and helps us determine whether our reasoning is straight or crooked. That is, does our conclusion necessarily follow from the premises, or have we jumped to conclusions. The disciplines of logical reasoning are fast becoming a thing of the past, an artifact of a classical education. Feelings, emotions and rhetoric (persuasive speech) are most often the basis of what passes for reasoning today. But, if we are ever to correctly handle the word of truth (2 Tim. 2:15), we are going to have to learn to think correctly.
> 
> One of the best ways to understand and apply the basics of logic is by becoming familiar with logical fallacies, that is, examples of faulty reasoning. What follows are the main types of fallacious reasoning that we have encountered in the course of researching our book, *One God & One Lord*. Though the systems of classifying fallacies vary from author to author, we find that there is general agreement among teachers of logic that fallacies come in two general forms: formal and informal. The formal fallacies revolve around the syllogism form, which involves a major premise, a minor premise and a conclusion. Formally fallacious logic involves some transgression of the proper form of syllogistic reasoning. Informal fallacies are those employed in everyday speech, and for the most part involve different ways of slanting or avoiding evidence en route to a conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> *Accent* 
> The fallacy of accent is employed whenever an emphasis is placed on a written or spoken communication in a way that materially alters its original or intended meaning. To interpret any piece of literature logically, one must be sensitive to the context and original meaning intended by the author and not alter that meaning by misplaced emphasis. This misplaced emphasis can occur quite subtly. Without changing a word, a piece of written material can be made to say something entirely different from what was intended by the author. A common form of this fallacy is the altering of punctuation, which is particularly significant for biblical research because the original text of Scripture contained no punctuation marks. For instance, the addition of a comma can dramatically alter the simple sentence, God made man, (as in God created man) to God, made man (as in God became man). What a big difference!
> ...


zo, lees dit nog eens maar nu met de Koran in je achterhoofd!

----------


## Rourchid

> zo, lees dit nog eens maar nu met de Koran in je achterhoofd!


Islam In Brief: http://www.islambasics.com/view.php?bkID=12

----------


## sjaen

> Islam In Brief: http://www.islambasics.com/view.php?bkID=12


Try again:

Accent

The fallacy of accent is employed whenever an emphasis is placed on a written or spoken communication in a way that materially alters its original or intended meaning. To interpret any piece of literature logically, one must be sensitive to the context and original meaning intended by the author and not alter that meaning by misplaced emphasis. This misplaced emphasis can occur quite subtly. Without changing a word, a piece of written material can be made to say something entirely different from what was intended by the author. A common form of this fallacy is the altering of punctuation, which is particularly significant for biblical research because the original text of Scripture contained no punctuation marks. For instance, the addition of a comma can dramatically alter the simple sentence, God made man, (as in God created man) to God, made man (as in God became man). What a big difference!

----------


## totaal

Hier staat alles: 


Statement of Belief
John R Gavazzoni


May 11, 2002


Thousand Oaks, CA

I believe in the one, true God, eternal in Being, whose essence is love; the I Am, who is internally relational and who, in and by Their Pure Relational Being, becomes the Family of God, the God-Family. This procession from Being to Family is by the impregnation and conception within the I Am who knows His Spouse as integral to His own Being, the Complement of His Person and in that pure coitus of perfect love, the Son is eternally begotten. 

The Son of His love is the exact representation of the Divine Nature and in Him dwells all the fulness of Deity. God, the Primal "Us," self-described plurally as the curtain of biblical revelation opens; the One who becomes Father and Mother by conjugal love, by Divine pursuit and surrender, by Divine assertion and reception, by the combining of the DNA of Deity, the gender complete Deity, becomes and is Family by the communion of the Holy Spirit, who is the life of Deity and is He who constitutes the flow of Being and Personified transmission of love within and among the God-Family.

The Sperm of God, which is His Word, the Christ, sent forth by and in the ecstasy of divine love, seeks and penetrates the yielded Ovum of God in the climax of God's own Self Knowledge eternally generating the Son of God, who Being the perfect Image of His Parental Source, the Radiance of the Parental glory, like His Father, seeks union with His internal bride, and thereby is the family of God infinitely multiplied out from the One Seed, the Christ, the Single-begotten Son. 

I affirm that the Son is singularly and uniquely, the Christ of God, yet by Him, many sons are begotten all proceeding processionally out from the One Seed, the result being many sons consituted by One sonship. Family-constituted, Family-defined Personhood, eternally proceeds forth from our Primal Origin, Love. From the Single-Begotten proceeds many sons, many brethren, one New Humanity, One Body. The Christ in the Head of the Body, but in union with the Head, the Body, with Him, is also the Christ of God. 

This corporate Christ includes a Bride, and together They are the perfect and complete image of Father-Mother God. Those that are begotten by the union of the Son with His Bride are also truly sons of God having their origin in the Primal Seed. Such progression is not to be understood "under the sun," but as the eternal unfolding of God, our Family. 

I believe in God as both Progenitor of all Being and the Creator of all things, initiating all His/Her offspring by His Seed, the Word, the Christ, and releasing forth and forming all creation from His Substance. In creation, Deity becomes existential in the eons, immanently in all creation, but particularly in man. In this Way, beyond carnal understanding, God, in the eons, becomes what He is not, while never ceasing to be all that He is eternally, and in overcoming what He is not, by what He is, He draws forth out of His depths otherwise hidden dimensions of His glory.

From this ultimate quandary there develops the tension, ambiguity and finally, perversity of existence. Thereby the Essence of Being, which is Love, becomes to creation what creation cannot be to itself. This is grace. And in His Son, He returns all things in His Son to the glory which He, the Son, had before the world began. The grain of wheat has fallen into the ground and died, and will not abide alone. Full Family glory requires the Family crisis of all Fulness being subjected to deprivation, the deprivation of death by sin, and all that death includes.

By this contrarianism, and the conquering of the same, the Family of God realizes its greatest potential so that principalities and powers, by beholding such wonders, are taught the manifold wisdom of God. This wisdom is necessary for the administration of the kingdom of God that begins at the highest level of sons down to the lowest level of angels. At the heart of this divine wisdom is the ordering of death and resurrection, life out of death, which eternal reality was historically demonstrated by Jesus of Nazareth, the Son of God and Son of Man, our Savior, in His earthly passion.

THAT WHICH IS BEING, must be subjected to that which CLAIMS independence of being, and that which claims independence seeks the death of Him upon whom they are dependent. It is in this struggle that divine love is seen at its best as it yields to the attack of the those who owe all to Him, and yet who wish to break "free" from Him and be gods in their own right. This rebellion is conceived not by any initiation of the creature's will, but by the will of the Creator who deprives the creature of light and thereby creates the unimaginable in the creatures imagination.

The creature must experience how alienated and hostile it will act toward God and itself when left to itself. This alienated "self" is the false persona, the alter ego that we must all bear so that by becoming what we are not, we shall fully come to know who we are. When the independent "self" is left to itself, it resentfully affirms its independence through rebellion, waiting to see how its Father-Creator will react. Deep within the heart of the rebel is the cry, "will you love me even in my rebellion.

It seeks the crisis. It seeks to know, once and for all if it is unreservedly loved. Hence Golgotha, hence Calvary, hence the passion of man meets the passion of God and we know, we see, we understand that we are loved. It is as love that God must be known. This is the administration of His Family-kingdom. And love can only be fully known in its response to attack. Love can only be fully known when It refuses to act in retaliatory vengeance, but instead submits to the infamous hostility of crucifixion with unflinching grace.

I believe that man is the image and glory of God for he is only to be known, in truth, as in the Christ, who is the Primal image and glory of God. The Christ does not grasp nor keep the glory for Himself alone, but as the Seed become the Son, He gives His glory, the glory of the Father to all His brethren. The glory is hidden within their creaturehood, yet it is in their creaturehood that the glory shall finally be fully expressed.

I believe that a transcendent, normative, divinely inspired record of the above administration has been given us in Holy Scripture by which we are turned to Christ, the living Word of God, who declares His Father and our Father to us. When exposed to its pages a providentially ordered interplay of penultimate revelation and yes, with it, an ugly distortion of the face of God occurs, for Holy Writ serves, on one hand, to lead us to the ultimate revelation, Christ Himself, but to that end it paradoxically hides God from us and demonstrates that, left to ourselves, we will read into it all the perversity of our fallen imagination.

Without it we are deceived, yet by its letter we also deceived, in preparation of the true Light that lighteth every man, coming into the world. The Bible is given to us, full of the shadows of Truth, to demonstrate the vanity of our knowledge of Him.

What is the final conclusion? The Book of books, like all things and with all things, works together, or is worked together by God for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Without it, we are helpless. With it we are helpless, but through it help comes and we abuse the help until the help overcomes our abuse. It is one of many good and holy things which must finally decrease that He might increase.

I believe in Christ as the Head of His church, a church not constituted by creeds, dogma and hierarchy, but the church, the organic fellowship of members joined in One body, edifying itself in love and knowing its Head in the measure that it knows the love that flows from that headship. I do not believe in the faith as a body of doctrine, but I know it as the gift of the faith of the Son of God to His church, the only faith without mixture which is the Son's response to the Father's faithfulness.

I believe in the communion of the saints which is not a mutual admiration society composed of similar thinking individuals who congratulate one another that they are right in their understanding of God, but rather is a grant by grace of communion in and with Deity through the glorified humanity of our Lord.

I believe in the forgiveness of sins, firstly as it is grounded in the immutable disposition of God toward sinners whereby He refuses to disqualify any man or woman from the purpose of His love for them, while He corrects that in them which is not worthy of their sonship and His kingdom.

I believe in the forgiveness of sins secondarily as the communication of the Divine disposition to the human heart whereby the pressure of forgiveness as it flows from the heart of God to our hearts causes the opening of our hearts so that what is subjectively in the heart of God becomes subjective in us.

So great is the love. which by nature will not reckon sin against us that the human heart cannot finally resist and turns to God in grateful reception of that which is held in the heart of God for us.

I believe in eternal life, which is God Himself, who becomes eonion life in Christ, abiding in the eon(s) till all death is swallowed up by the victory of His resurrection. 

I believe that in the death and resurrection of Christ, Father God acted, and in that action historically carried out in time that which is eternally sealed in His heart. He acted, reconciling all men by His death and saving all men by His life from the dead.

He continues to act to make men aware of the love which constitutes the Christ event and as He was successful in the first, he shall be successful in the second. This we know as the good news of the glory of Christ. As His son, I know and believe the love God has for us. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the personal Spirit of the communion of the Family of God. I believe in the resurrection of the body, the mortal body; for that which is immortal needs no resurrection. Our very body, which the apostle calls into the service of God with its instrumental members of righteousness, presently carries the burden of alien mortality.

Existentially it is mortal, but as the expression of Being it shall come forth out of its affliction of death to bring the glory of God to final consummation. There is a natural body and there is a spiritual body.

Paradoxically it, singular, is sown in dishonor and raised in glory, for there is One Body.

----------


## totaal

ik snap niet waarom je hier een debat over wilt voeren. Tijdverspilling!

Gods Icoon
De Bijbel spreekt tientallen keren over "God de Vader" maar nooit over God de Zoon. Integendeel, Hij wordt zonder uitzondering de Zoon van God genoemd. Deze "Zoon van Gods liefde" heet "het Beeld van de onzienlijke God, de Eerstgeborene van elk schepsel". Het woord voor 'beeld' is letterlijk 'icoon'. God is de Onzienlijke en als eerste van elk schepsel heeft Hij een icoon van Zichzelf voorgebracht. Een icoon die "de enige onzienlijke God", volkomen representeert en uitbeeldt. Ziedaar de unieke heerlijkheid van de Zoon van Gods liefde!

Kolosse 1:15 (let op: er is maar n Beeld van God: de Zoon van Gods liefde. Adam werd geschapen nr dit Beeld van God)

----------


## totaal

Jouw verstand zegt je dat er n GOD, de Schepper is. Maar de doctrines van Christendom, Islam en Jodendom doen je in een doolhof belanden. Aangezien ze elkaar tegenspreken kunnen ze het onmogelijk alle drie bij het rechte eind hebben. Hetgeen de prangende vraag oplevert: wie van de drie? 

Mijn advies luidt: pak het fundamenteel aan. Ga terug naar de bron(nen). Terug naar wat oorspronkelijk “staat geschreven”. De Koran valt in deze benadering bij voorbaat af, omdat dit boek eeuwen na dato, de brontekst aantoonbaar heeft veranderd. Denk o.a. aan de verwisseling van de namen van Izak en Ismal maar ook aan de ontkenning van het sterven en dus ook de opstanding van Jezus.

Ik kn (en wil) je uiteraard niet vertellen wat je moet denken en geloven. Dat gaat mij niet aan. Ik kan je alleen vertellen wat ik gevonden heb. En van de dingen die ik heb ontdekt, is dat de Bijbel zich ontsluit voor wie haar eerlijk tegemoet treedt en haar zichzelf laat uitleggen. De Bijbel is een bibliotheek van zeer diverse boeken, door vele personen en op tal van plaatsen geschreven en dat gedurende duizenden jaren. Maar het wonder is: als puzzelstukjes vormen ze n levend geheel.

Inderdaad, in een doolhof kom je terecht wanneer je je binnen de religieuze wereld orinteert, over hoe de Bijbel uitgelegd dient te worden. Dat schiet niet op en daarom zou je ook via de andere deur naar binnen moeten gaan. Laat de Bijbel zichzelf uitleggen en beoordeel in dt licht de religieuze wereld! Kies je ijkput in de Bijbel en laat je onderwijzen in de Bijbel door de man die van Godswege aangesteld is tot een “apostel en leermeester van de natien” (lees: de apostel Paulus). Je zult ontdekken dat je met deze benadering werkelijk rotsbodem onder de voeten hebt.

Je vraag was of het mogelijk is, om los van de drie grote godsdienstige richtingen, dichterbij God te komen. Mijn antwoord is: alln los van godsdienstige richtingen zul je, bij het licht van Gods Eigen Woord, ontdekken dat niet wij dichterbij God kunnen komen, maar dat Hij naar ns toekomt. Niet onze activiteiten brengen God naderbij. Integendeel, de mensheid ddde de Zoon van God en dat typeert onze ultieme vervreemding van Hem. Wat God echter op Zijn beurt deed, was Zijn Zoon doen opstaan uit het graf om daarmee LEVEN aan IEDER sterveling te garanderen! De Bijbel zegt: “de levende God is een Redder van alle mensen”! Vrijwel alle godsdienstige richtingen ontkennen en bestrijden het, maar dit is werkelijk Evangelie, d.w.z. goed bericht! Geen vervreemding of vijandschap zo groot, of Zijn liefde is altijd groter en overbrugt elke kloof. 

N., ik bidt dat je ogen open mogen gaan voor deze Liefde van GOD. Wees niet bang om ‘buiten de box’ te denken en los van godsdienst (dat dichterbij God wil komen), te ontdekken dat GOD Zelf garant staat voor het bereiken van elk, door Hem geliefd mensenkind.

----------


## totaal

Elohim versus YHWH; ruimte versus tijd

Elohim is God in zijn relatie met ruimte. In Gen. 1:1 lezen we: in het begin schiep Elohim de hemel en aarde. Hij schiep het decor waartegen de mensheid haar tragedie zou beleven. Als dit decor gereed is, wordt de schepping vanuit het perspectief van de tijd bezien. 

YHWH Elohim vormde de mens uit de aarde en de mens werd een levende ziel. Hier begint de geschiedenis van de mens. De klok begint te tikken en het verhaal van de mens begint zich te ontvouwen. Hiervoor is behalve ruimte ook tijd nodig. 

De titel YHWH is een nieuwe dimensie van Gods persoonlijkheid. YHWH drukt tijd uit:
Toekomende tijd: Ik Zal Zijn
Tegenwoordige tijd: Ik Ben/Zijn
Verleden tijd: Ik Was. 

Dit is de Hebreeuwse volgorde. Maar als zijn equivalent Jezus aan ons geopenbaard wordt, zal de toekomende tijd niet meer aan het begin staan maar aan het eind. Er vindt een verschuiving plaats van de toekomt naar het heden. 

Bij de profeten was de naam YHWH synoniem voor hoop op de toekomst. Ze keken vooruit. Maar als de Dag van YHWH komt, zal de nadruk op de tegenwoordige tijd liggen: Hij IS!. Alles wat er vanaf dan gebeurt vindt zijn grond in het feit dat Hij dan IS. De hele toekomende tijd valt dan weg, alles gebeurt dan vanuit het ZIJN van YHWH. Ook de verleden tijd valt weg: Openbaring 11:17 en 16:5. Hoop maakt plaats voor realisatie. De aard van YHWH is dus vergankelijk. Wat overblijft is Elohim. YHWH is de aionische god, de god van de tijdperken. Voorbij de laatste 2 aionen heeft de titel YHWH geen waarde meer. Het is dan weer Elohim die regeert. 

Tenslotte: De Dag van YHWH is voor Isral en voor de God van Isral. 

Het griekse woord The- van Theos duidt ook op plaats. De griekse equivalent van Elohim is “plaatser.” Dit duidt erop dat Elohim de god van het universum is. Verleden en toekomst bestaan niet meer; alles IS. YHWH is de god van Isral, Elohim van de schepping. Isral heeft dan nog wel een dominante politieke invloed in de wereld maar haar priesterschap ebt weg. In het begin voor het verbond met Abraham, Isaac en Jacob wandelde God direct en zonder tussenkomst met de hele mensheid. Zal zal het ook weer zijn in de laatste aion.

----------


## Charlus

> Jouw verstand zegt je dat er n GOD, de Schepper is.


Het verstand van veel mensen zegt van niet. Mankeert er dan iets aan hun verstand?



> Maar de doctrines van Christendom, Islam en Jodendom doen je in een doolhof belanden. Aangezien ze elkaar tegenspreken kunnen ze het onmogelijk alle drie bij het rechte eind hebben. Hetgeen de prangende vraag oplevert: wie van de drie?<...>


Mijn verstand zegt me dat geen van drien aannemelijker is.

----------


## Joesoef

Ik heb even zitten zoeken op de kijk van islamitische filosofen zoals bv Averros en hun kijk op trinity, echt ver ben ik niet gekomen. Iemand die mij op weg kan helpen?

----------


## Rourchid

> Mijn advies luidt: pak het fundamenteel aan. Ga terug naar de bron(nen). Terug naar wat oorspronkelijk "staat geschreven". De Koran valt in deze benadering bij voorbaat af, omdat dit boek eeuwen na dato, de brontekst aantoonbaar heeft veranderd. Denk o.a. aan de *verwisseling van de namen van Izak en Ismal* maar ook aan de ontkenning van het sterven en dus ook de opstanding van Jezus.





> In Gen. 1:1 lezen we: *in het begin schiep Elohim de hemel en aarde*.


De letterlijke vertaling van Genesis 1:1 is _'In een begin schiep Elohim de hemelen en die aarde'_.
Er is dus meer dan enkel n begin en vanuit deze optiek stelt Baydawi rahmihullah in zijn tafsier (= Koranexegese) dat Ibrahiem (vzmh) zowel Isma'iel (vzmh) als Ishaak (vzmh) op het offerblok gelegd heeft.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik heb even zitten zoeken op de kijk van islamitische filosofen zoals bv Averros en hun kijk op trinity, echt ver ben ik niet gekomen. Iemand die mij op weg kan helpen?


http://www.muslimphilosophy.com/ir/index.html (Articles Nr.3)

----------


## reallife

> De letterlijke vertaling van Genesis 1:1 is _'In een begin schiep Elohim de hemelen en die aarde'_.
> Er is dus meer dan enkel n begin en vanuit deze optiek stelt Baydawi rahmihullah in zijn tafsier (= Koranexegese) dat Ibrahiem (vzmh) zowel Isma'iel (vzmh) als Ishaak (vzmh) op het offerblok gelegd heeft.


Hoe bedoelt hij dat dan precies? Als een soort parallel naast elkaar bestaande werkelijkheid vanuit meer dan n begin?

----------


## Rourchid

> Als een soort parallel naast elkaar bestaande werkelijkheid vanuit meer dan n begin?


Ja en je kunt het ook benoemen als multidimensionaliteit. 
Hetzelfde principe is tevens het uitgangspunt om evolutionisme naast creationisme te laten bestaan.

----------


## reallife

> Ja en je kunt het ook benoemen als multidimensionaliteit. 
> Hetzelfde principe is tevens het uitgangspunt om evolutionisme naast creationisme te laten bestaan.


Hm. Vergezocht lijkt mij. 

De gedachte vind ik wel boeiend. Het doet me denken aan een boek van Tonke Dragt. _De torens van februari_. Daar vindt een jongen de poort naar een wereld parallel aan de onze. Maar dat is fantasie al heeft de schrijfster altijd volgehouden dat ze alleen maar dagboekfragmenten bewerkt heeft voor haar boek en dat de hoofdpersoon dus echt zou bestaan en echt een wereld heeft betreden parallel aan de onze. Het is een oud jeugdboek n van mijn vroegere favoriete schrijfsters.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hm. Vergezocht lijkt mij. 
> 
> De gedachte vind ik wel boeiend. Het doet me denken aan een boek van Tonke Dragt. _De torens van februari_. Daar vindt een jongen de poort naar een wereld parallel aan de onze. Maar dat is fantasie al heeft de schrijfster altijd volgehouden dat ze alleen maar dagboekfragmenten bewerkt heeft voor haar boek en dat de hoofdpersoon dus echt zou bestaan en echt een wereld heeft betreden parallel aan de onze. Het is een oud jeugdboek n van mijn vroegere favoriete schrijfsters.


Profetisme is niet te bemeten met menselijke criteria maar je kunt het wel trachten te benoemen naar je beste kunnen.
Bij paralllelwerelden denk ik zelf meer aan buitenaards leven.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik heb even zitten zoeken op de kijk van islamitische filosofen zoals bv Averros en hun kijk op trinity, echt ver ben ik niet gekomen. Iemand die mij op weg kan helpen?


van filosofen weet ik het niet maar er zijn verschillende boeken over de relatie tussen moslims en christenen waar ook de 3eenheid en andere christelijke doctrines aan bod komen zoals die door moslim juristen en exegeten door de eeuwen heen zijn bekeken..
om een paar boekentitels te noemen : (de eerste 8 zijn te leen in de uva bibliotheek)

-- *Anti-Christian Polemic in early Islam*
een vertaling en analyse van het boek "*Against the Trinity*" van de middeleeuwse shi3ah jurist Aboe 'Isā al-Warrāq

-- *Christian Criticisms, Islamic Proofs*
een vertaling en analyse van het boek "*The Criticisms of the Christians and the Proofs of Islam*" van Muhammad Rashid Ridā (uit 1905)

-- *Islamic Interpretations of Christianity*
theologische, filosofische en mystieke onderwerpen uit zowel de periode vd klassieke islaam als in het heden

-- *Historische betrekkingen tussen moslims en christenen*
een bundel van verschillende artikelen waarin de 3eenheid in meerdere stukken naar voren komt

-- *Muslims and Christians Face to Face*
christelijke en islamitische publicaties over elkaars religie

-- *Muslim Perception of Other Religions*

-- *Muslim-Christian Encounters; Perceptions and Misperceptions*

-- *We Believe in One God; The experience of God in Christianity and Islam*

-- *Qur'anic Christians: An analysis of classical and modern exegesis*

-- *Muslim perceptions of Christianity*

----------


## Charlus

> "It is better to be a Mad Prophet, than a False one." - Mad Prophet Helmholtz
> 
> PRAISE BE SPACESHIP JESUS!
> SPACESHIP JESUS is both man and machine. He is the captain guiding the spaceship AND the spaceship itself. Man and spaceship are one in the same. SPACESHIP JESUS is light-years ahead of us, both literally and figuratively, where the SPACESHIP JESUS is the future Messiah that will come and save us, but It exists in the future and will come to us one day (December 21, 2012) and It is made of Jesons, tachyonic particles which exist at faster than the speed of light...and life. SPACESHIP JESUS physics explains everything! SPACESHIP JESUS is coming for us, and some day, when this disgusting Earth is about to expire, the righteous and pure will be lifted off of it....jetted into the galaxial skies....while the damned remain on the filthy earth they created, ripped apart by wild animals, raped by robots and machines, and suffering the torment of natural disasters, for SPACESHIP JESUS is a new incarnation of Jesus of the Holy Bible, at first He was both man AND God, now He is Man AND God AND Machine therefore the REAL TRINITY is now complete (HOLY GHOST = FALSE HERESY in attempt to create anti-hotel Temple of Ghosts) and He (now It) has exponated into every world, every dimension possible, so while "Jesus" of the New Testament was made for Humans on Earth to understand, "SPACESHIP JESUS" is made for EVERYTHING IN THE UNIVERSE to understand.


http://www.spaceshipjesus.com/ (met dank aan cloned)

Klinkt minstens zo plausibel als de gangbare opvattingen van de drie-eenheid.

----------

